# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Интернет :: технические вопросы > Обсуждение одесских провайдеров >  VEGA

## Inviz

http://vegatele.com/
Интересно, как будет развиваться объединённая компания и что хорошего она принесёт абонентам?

----------


## Sfajrat

Да, интересно, как они собираются объединять файловые архивы оптимы и фарлепа

----------


## Sfajrat

Интересно, тарифы оставили прежние на сайте (http://vegatele.com/news/vega#747). Хотя сейчас 1Мбит за 99грн продают. Повысят цены?

----------


## SPINOZA_WEB

вроде как абонент ЦСС и наверное и Веги тоже но на сайт попасть не могу

----------


## Inviz

На сайт Веги? Я с тенета и матрицы захожу без проблем.

----------


## BagOC

Они шифруются от своих клиентов!!! точно вам говорю!

----------


## densen2002

Это обьединение идет с таким скрипом, что до перезаключения Договоров (например, С Матрицы на Вегу) - как  до Луны.

----------


## Ryogo

С 1-го декабря VEGA довольно существенно опускает тарифы .
например за 85грн будут давать 1.5 Мбита теперь, что не может не радовать ...
Правда 100Мбит всеравно дают только на тарифных планах с учетом траффика, безлимит максимум 10 .

----------


## Inviz

есть более полная инфа о тарифных планах?

upd:
уже нашёл:
Тарифный план Скорость, Mbps Абонплата,  грн./мес 
«Безлимитный 1,5» 0,5 60,00 
«Безлимитный 2» 1,5 85,00 
«Безлимитный 3» 3 150,00 
«Безлимитный 5» 5 250,00 
«Безлимитный 10» 10 300,00 
http://vegatele.com/for_house/internet_home/unlim

----------


## Ryogo

*Inviz*,
не хотел постить подобным образом, дабы не сочли за рекламу .

Кстати, исходя из информации на сайте напрашиваются некоторые выводы, а именно :
1) пакет "мега-дом" предназначен для абонентов АДСЛ
2) пакет безлимитный для тех у кого подключение по "Ethernet" + у них наконец-то будет внутрисеть, притом 100 Мбит
3) абсолютно ничего не ясно по-поводу скорости по одессе
4) точно так же не ясно по-поводу айпи, т.к. "предоставление интерфейсного IP-адреса" не совсем ясное определение

----------


## Inviz

Кроме того, есть ещё вопросы:
4) Будет ли удвоение от l2tp
5) Останется ли ночной форсаж?

----------


## Sfajrat

> *Inviz*,
> не хотел постить подобным образом, дабы не сочли за рекламу .
> 
> Кстати, исходя из информации на сайте напрашиваются некоторые выводы, а именно :
> 3) абсолютно ничего не ясно по-поводу скорости по одессе


  в ветке про одикс говорилось, что переговоры находятся в завершающейся стадии.

----------


## OdiX

> в ветке про одикс говорилось, что переговоры находятся в завершающейся стадии.


 Переговоры закончились.
 Данный провайдер уже включен в точку обмена трафиком.
 Так что у кого есть возможность - можно тестить и высказывать свое мнение и пожелания.

----------


## Galleon

очень интересно, борьба за клиента в след году будет очень жаркой, только все пройдет мимо меня

----------


## casel

> есть более полная инфа о тарифных планах?
> 
> upd:
> уже нашёл:
> Тарифный план Скорость, Mbps Абонплата,  грн./мес 
> «Безлимитный 1,5» 0,5 60,00 
> «Безлимитный 2» 1,5 85,00 
> «Безлимитный 3» 3 150,00 
> «Безлимитный 5» 5 250,00 
> ...


 Только вот незадача, планы они на сайте вывесели, а в абонотделе ничего про них в базе нет. И для того чтобы перейти на пакет выше 2Мбит надо проверять техвозможность линии.

----------


## Паноптикум

На Толстого сегодня мне толком так же не дали вразумительно ответа на вопрос не то что бі об оптике, даже про АДСЛ не сказали. Спрашиваю, мол, если у меня линия ваша телефонная есть, то по идее мне 100%   тех возможность?  "Не зна, оставьте заявку, вам перезвонять" Прошу телефон техотдела, а она мне говорит, что  тех  отдел с  абонентами не общается. так то.  не бред? н

----------


## sergey2007

А никто случайно не узнавал-абоненты ЦСС могут подключиться к Веге?

----------


## densen2002

Вега и есть  Оптима-Фарлеп-ЦСС.

----------


## vagabundo

вчера заключил договор на подключени к безлимиту. сказали что максимум в течении месяца подключат. посмотрим как оно будет, и как себя покажет

----------


## Inviz

Сегодня моя девушка заключила договор на подключение к "Безлимитный 1.5" за 60 грн/мес. Посмотрим-с  :smileflag:

----------


## Inviz

Сегодня нас всё-таки подключили  :smileflag: ) прошёл месяц и две недели при заявленном сроке подключения в месяц. При этом мы оказались далеко не первыми подключенными в доме (хотя договор 100% заключили первыми). Такие вот пироги. Скорость порадовала. В первый вечер никаких претензий, сколько заявлено столько и получаешь...

----------


## Баркаев

> Сегодня нас всё-таки подключили ) прошёл месяц и две недели при заявленном сроке подключения в месяц. При этом мы оказались далеко не первыми подключенными в доме (хотя договор 100% заключили первыми). Такие вот пироги. Скорость порадовала. В первый вечер никаких претензий, сколько заявлено столько и получаешь...


 Наряды на включение формируются таким образом, что бы за один день включить как можно большее количество абонентов. Один из методов несклько нарядов в одном доме или на одной улице. Предвидя вопрос о сроке скажу , что срок тоже имеет значение, первостепенное

----------


## Паноптикум

народ. расскажите популярно мне.  адсл беспроводное работает одинаково ка ки проводные адсл модем  +маршрутизатор? Посто атк получается, что ЦСС у меня в другом конце комнаты. Значит если это беспроводной модем - его подключают там , где розетка и етсь питание? и  он подает сигнал на комп? я правильно поняла? 
 ЗЫ,   не сочитите за невежесто :smileflag:  вайфай  сигнал безвреден?  :smileflag: 

Хочу такое вот 604g ASUS
 нигде не встречала

 видали? :smileflag:  http://www.vegatele.com/rus/news/neighbour

----------


## ODESIT

> Мда.. теперь 2 месяца. мне тоже так сказали. Хотя в договоре  наверняка значится 30 дней?  Из документов только паспорт нужен и код.  
>  И вот еще, неприятная для меня носоть. акция 1024 - 99 грн - только для ЦСС и Фарлепа, а у меня оптима.  Моя личная. благо  в квартире еще одна линия ЦСС.  Прийдется маман уговаривать,е сли тех. возможность позволит.  Но до меня все равно не доходит их система с ценами. Во-первых акция НИГДЕ не  прописывается в прайсх, во-вторых у них какие то   разные прайсы по тарифным планам. бардак полный.


 да по поводу 30-60 дней у них есть разногласия. по телефону мне сказали одни что подключение в течении 30 дней, когда пришёл в офис девушка сказала 60 и не знает кто это мне сказал 30. 
Странно  ведь счас нет оптимы цсс фарлепа счас есть вега, может тебе ещё с кем нибудь проконсультироватся? по поводу акции, слава богу я на фарлепе и попал под акцию. Мне вообще никакие прайсы не показывали ) 
Кстати а разве в договоре не должна быть написана цена и скорость инета ? я свой весь прочёл но ничего подобного не нашёл.
Ну у них ещё несильно полный бардак, вот в омс к которому я счас подключен вот у них бардак бывает такой что они сами не знают как он получился и как его исправить )
А кстати кто будет подключатся по технологии адсл, тащите с собой хозяина телефона, т.е. на кого заключен договор, я подумал что паспорта жены и кода будет достаточно, но ошибся, пришлось на следующий день с женой приезжать)

----------


## Паноптикум

Да... когда одни бабы в коллективе  - бардак. короче, я спросила ее по поводу акции. она спрашивает какая у меня атс и  есть ли тех возможность. говорю, мол, оптима. А она тут же при мне коллегу переспрашивает и та отвечает что НЕТ на оптиму. ну нормально?! это НИГДЕ не оговаривается. Но сказала что действует акция до 31. кста, они до 13 часов 31 работают. у меня тоже ОМС ) так что что это мне рассказывать не надо :smileflag: ))

----------


## Helge

Так что с одесской скоростью по АДСЛ? Есть ли быстрая Одесса? С внутреннего ресурса качает 2 мегабита, а с одесской скоростью непонятно.

----------


## Баркаев

> да по поводу 30-60 дней у них есть разногласия. по телефону мне сказали одни что подключение в течении 30 дней, когда пришёл в офис девушка сказала 60 и не знает кто это мне сказал 30. 
> Странно  ведь счас нет оптимы цсс фарлепа счас есть вега, может тебе ещё с кем нибудь проконсультироватся? по поводу акции, слава богу я на фарлепе и попал под акцию. Мне вообще никакие прайсы не показывали ) 
> Кстати а разве в договоре не должна быть написана цена и скорость инета ? я свой весь прочёл но ничего подобного не нашёл.
> Ну у них ещё несильно полный бардак, вот в омс к которому я счас подключен вот у них бардак бывает такой что они сами не знают как он получился и как его исправить )
> А кстати кто будет подключатся по технологии адсл, тащите с собой хозяина телефона, т.е. на кого заключен договор, я подумал что паспорта жены и кода будет достаточно, но ошибся, пришлось на следующий день с женой приезжать)


 Фирма одна, бухгалтерии разные

----------


## BigK

У меня вобще весело. Оказывается тётя которая брала гривну за подключение, куда-то не в ту графу её занесла, договор значился неоплаченным и технарям не передали заявку на подключение. Спасибо им конечно что разобрались, но лучше бы уже подключили...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В абонотделе таки сидят бландынго. :smileflag: 

Цитирую. "... Подключение *действительно* *в течение двух месяцев*, потом надо укреплять телефонную линию,потому что поверх телефонного сигнала пойдет интернет."

----------


## Bentel

Такой вопрос ,у кого стоит маршрутизатор DIR-100 или аналог на VEGA хотелось бы узнать как работает эта модель, намечаеться переход с ОМС на ВЕГУ

----------


## Паноптикум

Кстати, если ты живешь   опять же в Приморском, то у них еще точка в Новом привозе.

----------


## densen2002

> В абонотделе таки сидят бландынго.


    А что вы хотите... Поувольняли большинство сотрудников.... 
   Остались не самые лучшие....

----------


## gruz

Ко мне пришли устанавливать через полтора месяца после заявки (начал звонить им через месяц, надоедать), хотя обещали через месяц, телефон ЦСС уже давно, модем ихний за 200грн: D-Link DSL-2500U ADSL2+Ethernet router.
Скорость аплоада/даунлоада соответствует заявленной (1 Мбит, проверял на рапиде), ночью не качаю - проверить 4х кратное увеличение пока не могу, од ресурсами (крафт и т.д.) пока не пользовался, но качал днем и вечером с http://media.matrix.odessa.ua скорость была около 300-400 Кбайт/с (2,5-3 Мбита), с алькаровских ресурсов 1 Мбит/с.

----------


## Паноптикум

Люди, а они ничего не имеют против, если покупаешь свой модем.  Знакомая  недавно  устанавливали, мастер что то криво настроил, и ей теперь нужно нести на настройку модем в их сервис.  Я , например,н е хочу Длинк, а хочу асус.

----------


## BigK

Да им всё равно чей модем. Вроде бы Асус не шибко на роутерах специализируется, не уверен что чем-то лучше Длинка, кроме громкого имени  :smileflag:

----------


## nickmorgan

> Вроде бы Асус не шибко на роутерах специализируется, *не уверен что чем-то лучше Длинка*, кроме громкого имени


 Хочешь совет? Больше ни кому это не говори

----------


## BigK

У меня два года длинк роутером трудится, проблем нет. В организации где я работаю полно длинков , проблем нет. Можно узнать конкретно чем плох Длинк и чем хорош Асус? Я тоже буду под Вегу адсл роутер брать, но Асусы как-то не рассматривал, были бы сейчас деньги, 3com или draytek взял бы.

----------


## nickmorgan

> Можно узнать конкретно чем плох Длинк и чем хорош Асус?


 У меня раньше то же длинк стоял. Недавно поставил себе Asus WL500gP. Запустил на нем:Самбу, ФТП, mpcs ( это для шаринга), rtorrent, настроил резервную линию ( в случае, если моя конченная Сана+ ложиться, то поднимается СДМА интернет), плюс много всяких других штук......
Щас проксисервер настраиваю.

На каком длинке это сможешь сделать?

----------


## densen2002

Значится, в субботу я написал заявление и сегодня перевели на пакет Безлимитный 1,5 Мегабит

До этого был Мегадом 512K (Скорость на нем была стабильно 64 Кбайт/c).

Теперь скорость плавает от 80 до 185 Кбайт/c.  

За 60 грн - нормально.

----------


## Igorr

> У меня раньше то же длинк стоял. Недавно поставил себе Asus WL500gP. Запустил на нем:Самбу, ФТП, mpcs ( это для шаринга), rtorrent, настроил резервную линию ( в случае, если моя конченная Сана+ ложиться, то поднимается СДМА интернет), плюс много всяких других штук......
> Щас проксисервер настраиваю.
> 
> На каком длинке это сможешь сделать?


 Ого, мощно! 

У меня когда реноме ложилось надолго, просто подносился интертелекомовский телефон к ик-порту компа, все равно он как раз около 100кбит/с давал. И кстати, работало повеселее, чем с реномешными потерями сумашедшими  :smileflag: 

Уже почти три недели на ЦСС - полет очень даже ничего. Скорость всегда заявленная, благодаря нормальной скорости аплоада - повысился почти незаметно рейтинг на торрентс.ру, с реноме приходилось держать чуть ли не круглосуточно клиент включенным  :smileflag: 
Пропадал интернет за это время раз 5, суммарное время простоя - наверное около часа, причем два раза пропадал глубокой ночью - видимо делали что-то. В общем отлично.

----------


## densen2002

> На каком длинке это сможешь сделать?


 для такого набора уже есть смысл тазик собрать, а чтоб не спать не машал - поставить в кухне или коридоре.

----------


## Bentel

> Значится, в субботу я написал заявление и сегодня перевели на пакет Безлимитный 1,5 Мегабит
> 
> До этого был Мегадом 512K (Скорость на нем была стабильно 64 Кбайт/c).
> 
> Теперь скорость плавает от 80 до 185 Кбайт/c.  
> 
> За 60 грн - нормально.


 Как я понял у вас оптика..

----------


## densen2002

Да, дом подключен по оптике
(оптика в шкаф матрицы, из него разводка UTP по квартирам)

----------


## Inviz

> Значится, в субботу я написал заявление и сегодня перевели на пакет Безлимитный 1,5 Мегабит
> 
> До этого был Мегадом 512K (Скорость на нем была стабильно 64 Кбайт/c).
> 
> Теперь скорость плавает от 80 до 185 Кбайт/c.  
> 
> За 60 грн - нормально.


 сделал только что замер:

Взгляд на пакет "безлимитный 1.5" с ноутбука через вифи

----------


## Bentel

Сегодня подал заявку  на подключение инета от ВЕГА ,хотелось бы узнать какой тип Интернет-соединения настраивать в роутере имееться виду такой такой тпи соединения, модем-роутер DIR100 -два компа

----------


## Inviz

PPTP

----------


## Alexey_C

Сегодня заключил договор с Вегой для адреса Люстдорфская дор. 140\1  (пересидеть пока не придёт Инфомир). Дом появился в их дырявом списке только недавно - хотя подключён оптикой с рождения.
Заключил на "Безлимитный 2М" за 85 грн.
В аб.отделе - женщины средних лет, далёкие от темы.
Требуют заключать доп.соглашение о неразрыве договора в течение года (т.к. подключают за 1 грн). На вопрос "А если захочу разорвать?" ответ - платите неустойку - 199 грн.

Учитывая что подключаюсь просто в качестве линии связи (с этого адреса постоянных закачек\раздач не планируется до весны минимум) и пополам с соседом - согласился.

Вопросы на которые здесь так и не ответили:
IP даётся маскарадный? 
Реальный стоит 27,5 в месяц. Это статический реальный или динамический?
Какова скорость доступа на Одессу?

----------


## LJay

> Вопросы на которые здесь так и не ответили:
> IP даётся маскарадный?


 в случае Фарлеп - по умолчанию маскарадный, ЦСС - реальный динамический



> Реальный стоит 27,5 в месяц. Это статический реальный или динамический?


 статический



> Какова скорость доступа на Одессу?


 в случае "Безлимитный 2М" - 4М на Одессу

----------


## Паноптикум

> Сегодня заключил договор с Вегой для (пересидеть пока не придёт Инфомир).
> Заключил на "Безлимитный 2М".
> В аб.отделе - женщины средних лет, далёкие от темы.
> Требуют заключать доп.соглашение о неразрыве договора в течение года (т.к. подключают за 1 грн).
> На вопрос "А если захочу разорвать?" ответ - платите неустойку - 199 грн.
> 
> Учитывая что подключаюсь просто в качестве линии связи (закача\раздачек не планируется до весны минимум) и пополам с соседом - согласился.
> 
> Вопросы на которые здесь так и не ответили:
> ...


 Это в  каком именно абон. отделе? 

Народ, посвятите по поводу IP. Ничего в этом не понимаю.  сейчас сижу на ОМС, не знаю какой у меня. какой лучше для торрента?

----------


## DAS

Опередили.




> Какова скорость доступа на Одессу?


 "По идее", вдвое выше скорости внешки. Но, по разному бывает, в зависимости от раена подключения. К примеру у знакомого в раене "Вузовского" скорость по Одессе стабильно в раене 10 мегабит.

----------


## Sven746

> Это в  каком именно абон. отделе? 
> 
> Народ, посвятите по поводу IP. Ничего в этом не понимаю.  сейчас сижу на ОМС, не знаю какой у меня. какой лучше для торрента?


 Лучше конечно реальный статический (постоянный), а у вас скорее всего динамический, то есть меняется при разрыве связи

----------


## Alexey_C

Ясно, всем спасибо.
Когда подключат - понаблюдаю, оценю.
Скорость на Одессу конечно мизерная - но в OD-IX входят, так что хорошо (собственно поэтому и взял).
Если серьёзных нареканий не будет то после прихода в дом Инфомира - оставлю вторым провайдером.

to *Паноптикум*
Это в аб.отделе на Королёва (бывш. офис ЦСС)

----------


## Igorr

> Лучше конечно реальный статический (постоянный), а у вас скорее всего динамический, то есть меняется при разрыве связи


 Хм, а чем же для торрента лучше реальный статический, чем реальный динамический? По моему абсолютно без разницы  :smileflag:

----------


## Sven746

> Хм, а чем же для торрента лучше реальный статический, чем реальный динамический? По моему абсолютно без разницы


 У меня например всё привязано к моему IP, но разницы действительно нет впринципе если юзать торренты и хабы  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

Игорь преимущество динамического айпишнека проявляется наверное только в скачке с рапиды, скачали, переподключились, качайте дальше, на статичном айпишнеке скачали, до след. дня смело гуляем... минусы, невозможно постоянно знать адрес, на который хочешь например подключиться удаленно, правда эту проблему решает hamachi, но это совсем другой вопрос.
для торернтов нет никакой разницы

----------


## Vitalic

А как определить тип ай пи адресса?

----------


## Sven746

> А как определить тип ай пи адресса?


 Как вариант спросить у техподдержки, а вообще это должно быть описано в договоре\контракте

----------


## Galleon

> А как определить тип ай пи адресса?


 http://www.showmyip.com/ заходите сюда, запоминаете или записываете цифры, переподключаетесь к интернету, опять заходите на тот же сайт, если адрес поменялся, значит динамический, если нет, значит статический, если через пол года не поменяется, значит точно статический :smileflag:

----------


## zico1

> А как определить тип ай пи адресса?


 В трее(если есть) нажимаете правой кнопки мыши на тип Подключения(VPN, PPPOE) --> состояние --> вкладка "сведение" --> IP-адрес клиента.
Переподключается и еще раз и смотрите на IP-адрес клиента.
Но, если IP-адрес динамический, то бывает что IP-адрес меняется раз в сутки или меняется каждую сессию(каждый раз при подключений разный).

----------


## densen2002

> Игорь преимущество динамического айпишнека проявляется наверное только в скачке с рапиды, скачали, переподключились, качайте дальше, на статичном айпишнеке скачали, до след. дня смело гуляем...


    Ваши сведения устарели. Рапида дает качать без проблем 10 Гб в сутки.

----------


## Galleon

> Ваши сведения устарели. Рапида дает качать без проблем 10 Гб в сутки.


 


> 3 We support all kinds of connections. If you are using a DSL-8.000 for example, you can save 100 megabyte from rapidshare.com within 100 seconds. A premium account enables you to download 2.66 Gigabyte per day, that&#226;€™s 2.660.000.000 byte. The volume not used is automatically transferred to the following day, up to a maximum of 12 gigabyte. If the complete download capacity is used up during one day, the premium-user is able to save another 2.66 gigabyte the following day.


 ничесе, премиум аккаунты не могут больше 12 гигов скачать в день, при этом они их накопить должны за 5 суток 
а бесплатные 10 гигов, чета вы напутали

----------


## densen2002

у меня робот с рапиды качает круглые сутки со скоростью 512К.  Адрес статический

----------


## Паноптикум

Вчера заключила договор.  Сказали  техотдел не будет работать до 10 января. ну вот и считайте 30 рабочих....

----------


## sinner74

Вчера зашел в абонотдел и переключился с Матриці Мегадом 512 за 80 грн. на Вега Безлимитный-2 за 85 грн. Сказали что за реальный Айпи доплата осталась 27 грн. У меня он и был.  Посмотрел скорость, приятно удивился.

----------


## Vitalic

мне подключили инет через 20 дней после подписания договора, Безлимитный 1,5. Кабель стоит 3 грн. за метр и 3 метра бесплатно))

----------


## Bentel

> Вчера зашел в абонотдел и переключился с Матриці Мегадом 512 за 80 грн. на Вега Безлимитный-2 за 85 грн. Сказали что за реальный Айпи доплата осталась 27 грн. У меня он и был.  Посмотрел скорость, приятно удивился.


 Это оптика ???

----------


## densen2002

Безлимитный 1,5М

----------


## Bentel

Вопрос тем кто подключился(ВЕГА) не давно : какие модемы щас выдают....

----------


## Anty

У Веги еще остался остался безлимитный 1.5 за 60 грн? Потому как на сайте его нету, то ли опечатка то ли уже убрали...

----------


## ODESIT

> У Веги еще остался остался безлимитный 1.5 за 60 грн? Потому как на сайте его нету, то ли опечатка то ли уже убрали...


 насколько я знаю у веги было 1024/1024 за 99 , до н.г

----------


## Anty

Незнаю насчет такого но 1.5 за 60 точно был и интересно есть ли сейчас

----------


## Vitalic

наверно же есть, если меня на Безлимитный 1,5 мбит за 60 грн.... подключили 5 дней назад)))

----------


## densen2002

Только что проверил:

На сайте пакет есть, (правда, с опечаткой, 0,5 М)


скорость у меня

----------


## Баркаев

> мне подключили инет через 20 дней после подписания договора, Безлимитный 1,5. Кабель стоит 3 грн. за метр и 3 метра бесплатно))


 В смысле? Ты за кабель установщикам заплатил?

----------


## Vitalic

> В смысле? Ты за кабель установщикам заплатил?


 да, у них лимит на квартиртиру 3 метра, а у меня пошло 12 метров...

----------


## Inviz

> да, у них лимит на квартиртиру 3 метра, а у меня пошло 12 метров...


 
вас похоже развели

----------


## Galleon

причем жестоко, с каких пор провайдеры опять начали продавать кабель O_O у монтажников начался кризис?

----------


## Vitalic

может и развели... хз...

----------


## Баркаев

> может и развели... хз...


 Не может, а развели. Никакого лимита НЕ существует. Если хочешь кинь адрес, по которому была установка, в личку. Деньги вернут, извинятся. Прощаться с такими надо.

----------


## Vitalic

> Не может, а развели. Никакого лимита НЕ существует. Если хочешь кинь адрес, по которому была установка, в личку. Деньги вернут, извинятся. Прощаться с такими надо.


 а вы работаете в этой компании?

----------


## Баркаев

> а вы работаете в этой компании?


 Я не работаю в Веге, я подрядчик, наши люди занимаются включением абонентов. С этой ситуацией разберемся в любом случае.

----------


## Vitalic

ок, тогда я пишу адресс в личку...

----------


## Баркаев

> ок, тогда я пишу адресс в личку...


 спасибо

----------


## ODESIT

> ок, тогда я пишу адресс в личку...


 может не стоит ребят закладывать ?? ведь все кушать хотят .

----------


## LJay

тем более когда зарплату не платят

----------


## ODESIT

я почему так сказал, омсовсы в своё время года 4 назад с меня стянули за 50 метров кабеля а он не стит так как витая пара но я заплатил, мне нужен был инет для работы.

----------


## Баркаев

> может не стоит ребят закладывать ?? ведь все кушать хотят .


 Не хотели закладывать не надо было писать, форум читаю не только я. А зарплату платят. Интересная позиция написать кучу жалоб, а когда начинают с ними разбираться вроде парней жалко. Эти действия наносят ущерб и фирме и клиенту. Что бы этого не было надо знать, и я думаю все это знают, ничего НЕ надо платить, кроме официальных платежей в кассу. А если заплатили, то не фиг жаловаться. Многие хотят отблагодарить добровольно, а потом рассказывают какие монтажники уроды - деньги взяли.

----------


## ODESIT

писал не я),
А в остальном вы наверно правы
Я лично всегда давал пару копеек сверху.

----------


## Баркаев

> писал не я).


 Я про всех, кто пишет

----------


## Cashtane

почему запрос высланный мной на имэйл веги по поводу адреса был перенаправлен и потом все затихло. УКРПОЧТА плохо работает перед праздниками (УХАХА)

Запрос на выяснение наличия технической возможности направлен в соответствующий отдел. Сотрудники отдела продаж предоставят информацию о возможности подключения по указанному адресу.

С уважением, Таран Наталья -
эксперт технической поддержки клиентов
Контакт-центр телекоммуникационной группы Vega.
Телефон (круглосуточно) 8 800 600 0 600


и что? и все. ответа нет..
молчат как рыба об лед
видимо нет возможности
неужели сложно ответить?

----------


## ODESIT

> почему запрос высланный мной на имэйл веги по поводу адреса был перенаправлен и потом все затихло. УКРПОЧТА плохо работает перед праздниками (УХАХА)
> 
> Запрос на выяснение наличия технической возможности направлен в соответствующий отдел. Сотрудники отдела продаж предоставят информацию о возможности подключения по указанному адресу.
> 
> С уважением, Таран Наталья -
> эксперт технической поддержки клиентов
> Контакт-центр телекоммуникационной группы Vega.
> Телефон (круглосуточно) 8 800 600 0 600
> 
> ...


 1 вопрос 
зачем писать почтой если можно позвонить ?
2 вопрос
зачем писать почтой если можно подьехать в офис ?
я лично позвонил по вышеуказанному телефону и мне сказали проверят техническую возможность в течении суток, перезвонил на следущий день сказали всё ок, поехал оформлять договор, а в это время неизвестно кто звонил мне домой и говорил что тех возможность есть приезжайте подключайтесь.

----------


## Баркаев

> 1 вопрос 
> зачем писать почтой если можно позвонить ?
> 2 вопрос
> зачем писать почтой если можно подьехать в офис ?
> я лично позвонил по вышеуказанному телефону и мне сказали проверят техническую возможность в течении суток, перезвонил на следущий день сказали всё ок, поехал оформлять договор, а в это время неизвестно кто звонил мне домой и говорил что тех возможность есть приезжайте подключайтесь.


 Конечно можно позвонить и можно подъехать, но если ввели услугу принятия заявки по e-mail, то ответить тоже можно было бы или написать заявка по мылу ответ лично или по телефону

----------


## BigK

Надеюсь у Веги праздники кончились, а то уже даже не смешно, две недели звонишь обещают вот вот уже подключаем и всё, тишина. Уже реально не знаю что с ними делать, эта лапша по телефону уже достала.

----------


## Alias_tea

тоже писала им на мыло, причем по разным вопросам. в первый раз ответили, что рассмотрят возможности и сообщат (и на этом все). а последующие несколько писем были проигнорированы. и даже такой отмазки не последовало.




> Конечно можно позвонить и можно подъехать, но если ввели услугу принятия заявки по e-mail, то ответить тоже можно было бы или написать заявка по мылу ответ лично или по телефону


 согласна с Баркаевым =)
особенно радует, когда звонишь в техподдержку по поводу интернета, а тебе девушка милым голосом отвечает - если у вас проблемы с интернетом вы можете написать нам на наш имейл... я первый раз когда услышала не смогла сдержать приступ истерического хохота =)))

----------


## Паноптикум

> Надеюсь у Веги праздники кончились, а то уже даже не смешно, две недели звонишь обещают вот вот уже подключаем и всё, тишина. Уже реально не знаю что с ними делать, эта лапша по телефону уже достала.


  30 lдней рабочих. Когда я 30го заключала договор мне так и сказали что тех отдел выйдет только  после 10го

----------


## Баркаев

> 30 lдней рабочих. Когда я 30го заключала договор мне так и сказали что тех отдел выйдет только  после 10го


 12-го

----------


## Паноптикум

тем более.

----------


## BigK

Зашибись, сроки подключения истекли то ли, 12-го то ли 17-го прошлого месяца, а у них каникулы, вот это сервис  :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

народ куда звонить по поводу подключения , на днях заканчивается аб.плата за омс но ещё за месяц им платить нехочу
Баркаев мож ты чем поможешь, номер договора ты знаешь, что там слышно по поводу моего подключения ?

----------


## Vitalic

а где заводить почтовый ящик?, по форме на сайте цсс или  для тарифа безлимитный чтото другое есть?

----------


## ODESIT

> а где заводить почтовый ящик?, по форме на сайте цсс или  для тарифа безлимитный чтото другое есть?


 мой совет gmail.com

----------


## Баркаев

> народ куда звонить по поводу подключения , на днях заканчивается аб.плата за омс но ещё за месяц им платить нехочу
> Баркаев мож ты чем поможешь, номер договора ты знаешь, что там слышно по поводу моего подключения ?


 Выясню в понедельник, они до 12-го не работают

----------


## Баркаев

> мой совет gmail.com


 абсолютно согласен

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Есть подключенные на безлимит 10 ? Они оптику за 1 грн включают ? или это вначале один за баков 50-100 подключается, а потом уже шаровики за рубль за его счёт на мин пакет ? :smileflag:

----------


## Igorr

Сегодня месяц, как пользуюсь АДСЛ от ЦСС. Впечатления чудесные - никаких нареканий. 
Необходимость звонить в техподдержку возникла только однажды, после десяти минут бесплодных попыток дождаться ответа, интернет заработал и нужда общения с суппортом пропала  :smileflag:

----------


## BigK

Вопрос по l2tp. На форуме матрицы нашел настройки (http://forum.matrix.odessa.ua/viewtopic.php?t=24147 )соединения, но я так понимаю такой метод не покатит если мне нужно настроить адсл через роутер?

----------


## LJay

Для того чтобы роутер поднимал l2tp соединение он должен уметь это делать. Умеют не многие.

----------


## BigK

Мой роутер говорит что умеет , точнее даташит говорит :smileflag: 
Planet XRT-501

Посмотрел я на Эйртайс , который принесла тех. служба, и купил свой роутер и модем. А интернет так и не подняли, не сделали кроссировку. Еще вопрос кстати, если мне не нужно в одну розетку включать телефон и модем, сплитер не нужен, правильно?

----------


## Inviz

многие роутеры умеют поднимать l2tp... но не в реализации от "матрицы" ))  вроде asus 500gp (или что-то в этом роде) с какой-то прошивкой (типа корбиновской) может поднять матричный l2tp... про другие успехи на этом поприще не слышал.

----------


## romeo433

> Мой роутер говорит что умеет , точнее даташит говорит
> 
> Еще вопрос кстати, если мне не нужно в одну розетку включать телефон и модем, сплитер не нужен, правильно?


 Сплитер не нужен только в том случае, если тебе не нужен телефон или если не телефонная линия, а транзит.
В остальных случаях он просто необходим.

----------


## BigK

> Сплитер не нужен только в том случае, если тебе не нужен телефон или если не телефонная линия, а транзит.
> В остальных случаях он просто необходим.


 В тех. поддержке девушка сказала, что если в комплекте с модемом сплитер не шел, значит скорее всего он встроен. Можно ли ей верить?  :smileflag: 

Модем Draytek Vigor 110

----------


## romeo433

> В тех. поддержке девушка сказала, что если в комплекте с модемом сплитер не шел, значит скорее всего он встроен. Можно ли ей верить? 
> 
> Модем Draytek Vigor 110


 Судя по его задней панели, встроенного сплитера в нем нет, а вообще девушка не обманула, такие модели встречаются, но очень редко.

Из выше изложенного, к тебе приходили инженеры с модемом, там же наверняка есть сплитер. Возьмите его! :smileflag:

----------


## LJay

если сплитер встроен логично предположить наличие в нём как минимум 2-х RJ-11 разъёмов  :smileflag:

----------


## romeo433

Совершенно точно!))

----------


## BigK

> Из выше изложенного, к тебе приходили инженеры с модемом, там же наверняка есть сплитер. Возьмите его


 Так они мне его и дадут без аренды оборудования, а их Эйртайс за 8 рубасов в месяц мне нафиг не надо  :smileflag:

----------


## romeo433

Тогда в путь... искать сплитер, в наше не легкое время!

----------


## Crazy Bubicle

> Тогда в путь... искать сплитер, в наше не легкое время!


 в принцыпе сплитер можно найти ...
главное чтоб он подходил по модификации... насколько я знаю не все подходят...

----------


## ODESIT

народ дайте телефон куда звонили, омс достало, модем есть денег со столник гривен дам за подключение, баркаев ау

----------


## sant

> в принцыпе сплитер можно найти ...
> главное чтоб он подходил по модификации... насколько я знаю не все подходят...


 Как-то попался мне сплиттер от модем zyxel - так на нем был переключатель Annex-A/Annex-B и при переключении в положение "Annex-B" скорость интернета падала до ~32Кбит/с   :smileflag:

----------


## romeo433

> Как-то попался мне сплиттер от модем zyxel - так на нем был переключатель Annex-A/Annex-B и при переключении в положение "Annex-B" скорость интернета падала до ~32Кбит/с


 Сплитеры только так и различаются Annex-A/Annex-B.
В Одессе на данный момент включают, только на линиях "Annex-A" поэтому и начала тупить скорость, когда ты переключил в "Annex-B".
"Annex-B" нужен для линий на которых есть сигнализация и кодируется слегка по другому.
Нужен сплитер "Annex-A".
В продаже я видел d-link dsl-30cf

----------


## sant

> Сплитеры только так и различаются Annex-A/Annex-B.
> В Одессе на данный момент включают, только на линиях "Annex-A"..


 Знаю, просто переключатель случайно задели , а я долго не мог понять, что со скоростью произошло, пока не вспомнил про этот переключатель ...   :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Sfajrat

а почём сплиттеры нынче? и где их можно купить? у меня dlink dsl2500U

----------


## romeo433

> а почём сплиттеры нынче? и где их можно купить? у меня dlink dir300


 Зачем тебе на роутер сплитер? Он нужен только тем у кого есть АДСЛ модем.

----------


## BigK

> Нужен сплитер "Annex-A".
> В продаже я видел d-link dsl-30cf


 От такой куплю ZyXEL Сплиттер ADSL AS 6 EE, Annex A, 3 - RJ-11

Вчера начал всё подрубать, и затупил  :smileflag:  Есть Vigor 110 , в нем по веб интерфейсу настраивается PPPoE. К нему в качестве роутера подключен Planet XRT 501 у которого в свою очередь в веб интерфейсе есть настройка PPPoE. Вопрос, как сделать чтобы Vigor работал чисто как модем, а все остальные функции делал Planet? И на каком из двух агрегатов вобще настраивать соединение

----------


## LJay

Vigor 110 включить режим моста (bridge), соединение настраивать на планете, он же наверное для этого и покупался =)

----------


## BigK

> Vigor 110 включить режим моста (bridge), соединение настраивать на планете, он же наверное для этого и покупался =)


 Просто АДСЛ никогда в глаза не видел, и честно говоря думал что Вигор тупо модем, то бишь в нем никаких настроек вообще нет 

Там есть функция PPPoE Pass Through это не оно? Как назло на этот модем мануала нормального нет.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Т.е. адсл+м где 3.5 мегабита на отдачу (вкупе конечно с 24 мегабита на прием) в Одессе в принципе невозможен ? да и модемов нет видно таких у нас в продаже

----------


## Sfajrat

> Зачем тебе на роутер сплитер? Он нужен только тем у кого есть АДСЛ модем.


 я перепутал у меня dsl2500U

----------


## LJay

> Там есть функция PPPoE Pass Through это не оно?


 параметры PPPoE задаются если модем будет работать в режиме роутера 
Должен быть какой то переключатель route mode/bridge mode или что-то вроде того

----------


## LJay

> Т.е. адсл+м где 3.5 мегабита на отдачу (вкупе конечно с 24 мегабита на прием) в Одессе в принципе невозможен ? да и модемов нет видно таких у нас в продаже


 *
в принципе* возможен, но не будет, состояние медного хозяйства не то , а модемы с поддержкой AnnexM в продаже есть  :smileflag:

----------


## romeo433

> я перепутал у меня dsl2500U


 А в комплекте разве не было?

----------


## Sfajrat

в комплекте был, но вышел из строя.

----------


## BigK

> в комплекте был, но вышел из строя.


 В Нбисе можешь купить, 54 грн Длинк, 64 Зихель.

----------


## Sfajrat

> В Нбисе можешь купить, 54 грн Длинк, 64 Зихель.


 нету в нбисе.

----------


## Crazy Bubicle

> параметры PPPoE задаются если модем будет работать в режиме роутера 
> Должен быть какой то переключатель route mode/bridge mode или что-то вроде того


 на сколько я знаю нет никакова переключателя в модеме... либо настраиваешь в режиме РРРоЕ -ли бо просто мостом... и он работает либо так либо так...

----------


## sant

> на сколько я знаю нет никакова переключателя в модеме... либо настраиваешь в режиме РРРоЕ -ли бо просто мостом... и он работает либо так либо так...


 ну так программный переключатель режимов работы устройства - это все-таки переключатель.

----------


## ssss77

Заключил договор с этим чудо-провайдером 24 ноября на подключение к матрице. Многократно звонил по номеру 42-42-42. Каждый раз одно и тоже - заявку вашу оставили и на этой неделе вам позвонят. Бывает, могут спросить:"а вам разве не звонили сегодня?" или в очередной раз записать номера телефонов. Вариант разговора зависит от того с кем говоришь. У некоторых дам там есть свои сценарии. Последний раз попросил соединить с тем кто действительно что-нибудь в их организации решает, обиделась, но на кого-то переключила, минуту шёл вызов потом кто-то трубку поднял и положил. Вот такой сервис у Веги.
И я теперь думаю, если меня так подключают, что будет, когда поломка какая-нибудь возникнет - тоже будут голову морочить, а плату при этом исправно брать.
На днях пойду и расторгну договор так как надоело уже.
Вот только потерянного времени жалко!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

ssss77 
а по этому номеру дозванивался сразу? или пол часа тебе музон слали..)....у меня с телефоном от Оптимы такая лажа...

----------


## BigK

> нету в нбисе.


 Позавчера там себе сплиттер Зихель купил. Нбис что на коблевской...

----------


## ssss77

AlekcandrXXХ
Пол часа не бывало, но раньше чем через четыре минуты не соединяют.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> AlekcandrXXХ
> Пол часа не бывало, но раньше чем через четыре минуты не соединяют.


  :smileflag: ....а поминутка то считается

----------


## Crazy Bubicle

> ....а поминутка то считается


 ну на сколько я знаю не считается на эти номера (они что-то вроде технических или как-то там...)

и господа... канешна не очень приятно когда так долго не подключают, не могут толком ничего ответить и прочее, но с другой стороны качество предоставляемых услуг на сегодняшний день стоит далеко не на последнем месте...
скажите какая альтернатива есть у вас?... если всё так плохо почему же вы всё-таки подали заявление именно в эту фирму, а не в другую?!...

----------


## BigK

Наконец и меня подключили. Припугнули правда что роутер не  подымет vpn матрицы и настраивать его не стали, включив модем напрямую в комп. Благо опасения оказались напрасными и после ухода подрядчика vpn чудесно поднялся.

Единственный вопрос пока, не пашет торрент,  порты в роутере настраиваются нормально, но не идет ни закачка ни раздача...

----------


## Inviz

> Единственный вопрос пока, не пашет торрент,  порты в роутере настраиваются нормально, но не идет ни закачка ни раздача...


 Фаервол не блокирует? Должно сносно работать (как минимум закачка на полную) и напрямую и через роутер.

----------


## ssss77

> качество предоставляемых услуг на сегодняшний день стоит далеко не на последнем месте...
> скажите какая альтернатива есть у вас?... если всё так плохо почему же вы всё-таки подали заявление именно в эту фирму, а не в другую?!...


 Пока не заметил ни качества, ни услуг.
Альтернативы: icn, soho, ideal+ (которым я сейчас пользуюсь), может кто-то ещё подтянется.
На днях расторгну соглашение с Vega и пойду ..., а может никуда и не пойду.
А лучше, прочитайте мой отзыв выше о "услугах" Vega. Если не разберутся со своими организационными проблемами и у других терпение закончится.
И вообще, я привык, что за мою работу с меня спрашивают строго, потому чужая расхлябанность меня раздражает.

----------


## Bentel

> Наконец и меня подключили. Припугнули правда что роутер не  подымет vpn матрицы и настраивать его не стали, включив модем напрямую в комп. Благо опасения оказались напрасными и после ухода подрядчика vpn чудесно поднялся.
> 
> Единственный вопрос пока, не пашет торрент,  порты в роутере настраиваются нормально, но не идет ни закачка ни раздача...


 Какой у вас роутер???

----------


## BigK

> Какой у вас роутер???


 Planet XRT-501

----------


## Sfajrat

> Позавчера там себе сплиттер Зихель купил. Нбис что на коблевской...


  на коблевской как раз dlink-сплиттеров и нет) а на радиорынке есть. но 70 грн.

----------


## BigK

Мда днём было неплохо, а сейчас скорость никакая, постоянные обрывы...после Стрима отстой полный

----------


## Inviz

странно, сижу без обрывов и с пакетной скоростью

----------


## Паноптикум

> Мда днём было неплохо, а сейчас скорость никакая, постоянные обрывы...после Стрима отстой полный


  зачем со стрима ушел?
Может дело в телефонной линии?

----------


## BigK

> зачем со стрима ушел?
> Может дело в телефонной линии?


 Переехал, а в этом доме только АДСЛ. Ну днем работало отлично, вряд ли к вечеру линия изменилась  :smileflag: 
Учитывая что о Матрице я не слышал слова без матов, не сказать что очень удивлен.  Говорят у абонентов Оптима и ЦСС дела лучше, а Фарлеп самый отстой. Как сказали при подключении, даже ночью скорость увеличивается не в 4 как у ЦСС и Оптимы, а только в 2 раза. Не проверял еще правда.

----------


## Паноптикум

скорость по Одессе конечно же ? :smileflag:

----------


## Inviz

с таким настроением явно слона не продашь )))
первым делом рекомендую выяснить скорость адсл линка, и убедиться, что проблема не с линией (на модеме обычно видны реконнекты). если это модем - позвонить в поддержку и попросить снизить скорость порта на 1 ступень.

----------


## BigK

> скорость по Одессе конечно же ?


 Да вроде бы грозились что мир.




> с таким настроением явно слона не продашь )))
> первым делом рекомендую выяснить скорость адсл линка, и убедиться, что проблема не с линией (на модеме обычно видны реконнекты). если это модем - позвонить в поддержку и попросить снизить скорость порта на 1 ступень.


 Позвонил уже. Они как слышат что оборудование своё, да еще и роутер, сразу начинаются сливы - это всё роутер виноват.
Интересно что под вистой у меня vpn вообще не подымается при прямом подключении модема, только через роутер, так что без него никак  :smileflag: 
Справедливости ради тех. поддержка вежливая и приятная в общении.

Логи модема к сожалению не вижу, так как в режиме бридж он в свой веб интерфейс не пускает. Ну потестю еще будет видно, может это был редкий случай проблем с коннектом.

----------


## Inviz

Если обрывы частые, то можно запустить пинг на какой-нить сайт и в момент прекращения отзывов посмотреть на лампочку Link модема... если она мигает с частотой около 1Гц (так на зукселе) - идёт реконнект АДСЛ и тут виновата линия. Если все лампочки мигают как и при нормальной работе проблему надо искать в чём-то другом.
Вот у меня роутер длинк дир-300 время от времени не хочет ресолвить имена... и тут матрица не виновата - при прямом подключении такого никогда небыло.

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ, а какова вероятность того что адсл начнет считать поминутку. вот 
как тут озвучено https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=3905289&postcount=1

----------


## Inviz

Думаю вероятность этого стремится к 0. Правда ссылка ведёт на собак  :smileflag: 

Кстати, только что вернувшись домой увидел, что нет интернета... немного поразмыслив решил позвонить в техподдержку, трубку взяли через пару секунд (я реально офигел) и очень доброжелательно помогли выяснить, что это я лоханулся с прописыванием впн сервера в роутере (записал статически, а он как раз и упал) )))

----------


## BigK

> Думаю вероятность этого стремится к 0. Правда ссылка ведёт на собак 
> 
> Кстати, только что вернувшись домой увидел, что нет интернета... немного поразмыслив решил позвонить в техподдержку, трубку взяли через пару секунд (я реально офигел) и очень доброжелательно помогли выяснить, что это я лоханулся с прописыванием впн сервера в роутере (записал статически, а он как раз и упал) )))


 Брр у них же один впн сервер, matrix.vpn , или не так? Не  считая тестового.
PS Ночь , а увеличения скорости не наблюдаю...

----------


## Inviz

> Брр у них же один впн сервер, matrix.vpn , или не так? Не  считая тестового.
> PS Ночь , а увеличения скорости не наблюдаю...


 матрикс.впн ресолвится десятком разных серверов - сделано года два назад для балансировки нагрузки т.к. одиночные сервера перестали справляться с нагрузкой.
Ночное увеличение скорости будет после часа (нужно обязательно переподключиться)

----------


## Паноптикум

Исправила))))))))))))))))

----------


## Inviz

неа... по-прежнему собачки... (это скрытая реклама, а вдруг кто-то из них найдёт себе тут хозяина?  :smileflag:  )

----------


## BigK

Только у меня при перезагрузке роутера или дисконнекте, нереально зайти в интернет следующие минут 20-30? Такое ощущение что сервак впн не пускает, хоть тех. служба говорит что роутер редиска... Но если это роутер, почему скажем вчера вечером после выключения и включения роутера/модема я не могу 20 минут зайти в инет, плюнул , лёг спать, утром всё моментально соединилось. Ведь настройки выключенного роутера за ночь сами не меняются...

----------


## Баркаев

> Судя по его задней панели, встроенного сплитера в нем нет, а вообще девушка не обманула, такие модели встречаются, но очень редко.
> 
> Из выше изложенного, к тебе приходили инженеры с модемом, там же наверняка есть сплитер. Возьмите его!


 У инженеров есть сплитера

----------


## helen_od

C воскресенья не работают линии Оптима в центре города сегодня выяснилось  был пожар на одной из площадок!!!

----------


## Паноптикум

Сегодня уже работает . где то дням заработало.

----------


## helen_od

> Сегодня уже работает . где то дням заработало.


 У меня  и у знакомого по Б.Арнаутской Глухо! интересно сделают ли они перерасчет?

----------


## GOODY

> C воскресенья не работают линии Оптима в центре города сегодня выяснилось  был пожар на одной из площадок!!!


 Да, пожар был, подтверждаю. До сих всё здание Б.Арнаутской 15 воняет гарью. У нас уже всё восстановили, думаю вам тоже скоро всё починят.

----------


## Crazy Bubicle

> Только у меня при перезагрузке роутера или дисконнекте, нереально зайти в интернет следующие минут 20-30? Такое ощущение что сервак впн не пускает, хоть тех. служба говорит что роутер редиска... Но если это роутер, почему скажем вчера вечером после выключения и включения роутера/модема я не могу 20 минут зайти в инет, плюнул , лёг спать, утром всё моментально соединилось. Ведь настройки выключенного роутера за ночь сами не меняются...


 а сетевая нормально работает?... может с настройками что-то?.. поэтому и перегружается долго...

----------


## I-agent

А подскажите плиз, на Матрице PPPoE так и не сделали? А то тут выше про настройку роутеров и PPPoE обсуждали  :smileflag:

----------


## LJay

а смысл шило на мыло менять ?  :smileflag:

----------


## I-agent

Ну PPPoE  работает, например, в линуксе из коробки, а pptp - шаманить надо...

----------


## vagabundo

не могу подключится, выдает ошибку 734.(пакет анлим 2).
в тех.поддержку целый день наяриваю и такое ощущение что все вымерли, жесть!!!
знает кто как эту траблу решить???

----------


## Crazy Bubicle

> не могу подключится, выдает ошибку 734.(пакет анлим 2).
> в тех.поддержку целый день наяриваю и такое ощущение что все вымерли, жесть!!!
> знает кто как эту траблу решить???


 скорее всего что-то с сервером и такая ошибка не только у тебя одного... по этому и не смог дозвониться в техподдержку - потому что все туда звонят... соответсвенно они знают об этой проблеме и занимаются её решением... 
отсюда вывод... смысл дозваниваться к ним - чтоб узнать что у них проблемы с сервером и они решают их и что интернет скоро появится...

----------


## vagabundo

> скорее всего что-то с сервером и такая ошибка не только у тебя одного... по этому и не смог дозвониться в техподдержку - потому что все туда звонят... соответсвенно они знают об этой проблеме и занимаются её решением... 
> отсюда вывод... смысл дозваниваться к ним - чтоб узнать что у них проблемы с сервером и они решают их и что интернет скоро появится...


 разобрался с подключением. сейчас все норм, на крейсерской скорости плаваю по сети  :smileflag:

----------


## Vitalic

та же проблема с ошибкой 734
и что же там было?
уже второй день сижу без инета(((

----------


## Sand

Подскажите плиз как Вега в отношении игр? Здесь ведь нужны особые требования. Как часты обрывы связи? Может кто-то подсказать из тех кто уже посидел на Веге около месяца? Меня интересуют игры на внешке. Можете попинговать плиз 87.106.187.94 ?

----------


## Vitalic

о уже подключили)) наконецто...

----------


## BigK

Кто то знает для л2тп нужны какие-то особые настройки роутера? Может кто поделится удачным опытом.

И если можно просветите о  статических маршрутах и днс серверах. У меня в роутере из настроек вбиты только логин пароль и матрикс.впн остальное на ауто стоит.

----------


## vagabundo

ну кто из пользующихся может сказать негативного или наоборот положительного о Веге???

п.с. конечно о том что они перезагружают оборудование и потом приходится сидеть и думать что произошло не в счет

----------


## kris-savch

Я незнаю читают ли эту страничку работники веги,мне все равно ,но такой говенной связи я еще не встречала,телефон не работает уже 10 дней,заявка моя канула в лету,на коммутаторе сидят тупо роботы:
-мы вам поможем
-мы вас слушаем
-мы приняли вашу заявку
Это просто дебилизм,завтра пойду и напишу заявление на отказ от такой компании которая не может предоставлять услуги согласно тарифу и трафику...Меня предупреждали что эта фирма плохая ,но как известно пока сам дерьма не хлебнешь...

----------


## Герц

Ув.TELECOM, если Вы на этой ветке представляете компанию Вега, вопрос к Вам.
Зачем так относиться к корпоративным клиентам?Да, забыли проплатить(хотя на просьбу выставлять счета на оплату,Ваши работники заявляют это не наша обязанность),но после проплаты сколько требуется от Вашей конторы времени для восстановления связи.Убедительная просьба отреагировать .

----------


## Pavel

Как здесь оказался Герц? :smileflag: )))))))))))))

----------


## Pavel

> Я незнаю читают ли эту страничку работники веги,мне все равно ,но такой говенной связи я еще не встречала,телефон не работает уже 10 дней,заявка моя канула в лету,на коммутаторе сидят тупо роботы:
> -мы вам поможем
> -мы вас слушаем
> -мы приняли вашу заявку
> Это просто дебилизм,завтра пойду и напишу заявление на отказ от такой компании которая не может предоставлять услуги согласно тарифу и трафику...Меня предупреждали что эта фирма плохая ,но как известно пока сам дерьма не хлебнешь...


 

Только нервы поберегите :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> Я незнаю читают ли эту страничку работники веги,мне все равно ,но такой говенной связи я еще не встречала,телефон не работает уже 10 дней,заявка моя канула в лету,на коммутаторе сидят тупо роботы:
> -мы вам поможем
> -мы вас слушаем
> -мы приняли вашу заявку
> Это просто дебилизм,завтра пойду и напишу заявление на отказ от такой компании которая не может предоставлять услуги согласно тарифу и трафику...Меня предупреждали что эта фирма плохая ,но как известно пока сам дерьма не хлебнешь...


 


> Ув.TELECOM, если Вы на этой ветке представляете компанию Вега, вопрос к Вам.
> Зачем так относиться к корпоративным клиентам?Да, забыли проплатить(хотя на просьбу выставлять счета на оплату,Ваши работники заявляют это не наша обязанность),но после проплаты сколько требуется от Вашей конторы времени для восстановления связи.Убедительная просьба отреагировать .


 Да, это все очень неприятно, как для вас, так и для нас. Мы стараемся бороться с подобными недоразумениями. Я постараюсь сделать все возможное с моей стороны, чтобы помочь. Отправьте, пожалуйста, мне в личку ваши данные: ФИО, номер неработающего телефона, название компании, логин для доступа в Интернет, а также контактные телефоны для связи (желательно мобильные).

----------


## Герц

Telecom, бдагодарю за оперативное решение проблемы

----------


## Communic

Господа, помогите разобраться с задачей. Обратился ко мне товарищ с просьбой помочь ему: настроить ADSL модем TP-Link TD-W8920G под VEGA (в прошлом была Оптима). Посидел я с этим модемом, промучился несколько часов, но заставить его поднять PPPoE сессию так и не удалось. У самого меня ADSL от Укртелекома и модем Zyxel - с ним все просто было: запустил программку Zyxel NetFriend, выбрал провайдера, ввел логин и пароль и  - ува-ля! В случае же с этим TP-Link все нужно отстраивать с нуля через веб интервейс. 

Если кто сталкивался с настройкой подобного модема, поделитесь инфой о том как его настроить. Задача настроить модем в режиме router, чтобы он сам поднимал PPPoE сессию.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Delux

афигеть, цены просто улет, 1.5 мбита 50 грн!
спс...
вопрос, чего уже нету стоимости на статический айпи? хотел поставить!

----------


## Soxo

> афигеть, цены просто улет, 1.5 мбита 50 грн!
> спс...
> вопрос, чего уже нету стоимости на статический айпи? хотел поставить!


 Если быть более внимательным и хоть иногда ознакамливатсья с акциями и тарифами, то наверняка бы прочли  сей текст:

----------


## Delux

> Если быть более внимательным и хоть иногда ознакамливатсья с акциями и тарифами, то наверняка бы прочли  сей текст:


 какой?

----------


## Soxo

> афигеть, цены просто улет, 1.5 мбита 50 грн!
> спс...
> вопрос, чего уже нету стоимости на статический айпи? хотел поставить!


 Если быть более внимательным и хоть иногда ознакамливатсья с акциями и тарифами, то наверняка бы прочли  сей текст с тарифом на данную услугу:
======
 Чт Окт 22, 2009 16:21:41		 
Статический или динамический IP 

На прошлой неделе вступила в силу единая для всех компаний, входящих в ТГ Vega, политика предоставления IP адресов. 

Для домашних абонентов стоимость услуги состоит из 2 частей: 
- регистрация Индивидуального статического IP-адреса 15 грн с НДС разово 
- абонентская плата - 15 грн с НДС ежемесячно 

Абоненты, которые активировали услугу предоставления реального IP по тарифам, действующим по ЦСС и Фарлеп до 12 октября, не будут автоматически переводится на новую АП.

http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?p=440329#440329
============

 Как по мне  тот одно не удобство  для тех кто ранее уже имел сию услугу но за цену  почти в два раза большую- то что все манипуляции надо проделывать непосредсвенно  приходя и заполняя заявления. Сам с одной стороны  как бы и думал зайти заполнить)   типа сыкономить 12 гришек в месяц)) с другой стороны как впомнишь те очереди ещё и доплатишь чоб туда не ходить)).

----------


## Delux

> Если быть более внимательным и хоть иногда ознакамливатсья с акциями и тарифами, то наверняка бы прочли  сей текст с тарифом на данную услугу:
> ======
>  Чт Окт 22, 2009 16:21:41		 
> Статический или динамический IP 
> 
> На прошлой неделе вступила в силу единая для всех компаний, входящих в ТГ Vega, политика предоставления IP адресов. 
> 
> Для домашних абонентов стоимость услуги состоит из 2 частей: 
> - регистрация Индивидуального статического IP-адреса 15 грн с НДС разово 
> ...


 дям, я не плачу и не подключал реальный статический айпи, но он у меня не изменялся уже месяц... эххх...
вопрос, смотрите, как мне сделать сервер какой либо игры, если прописывается сразу айпи внутренний, а если кто то и заходит при прописанном внутреннем айпи, вводя мой внешний который сейчас, то не получается зайти!

----------


## Soxo

ув.Telecom,  прочёл на вашем форуме пару наболевших вопросов которые я думаю не тока  меня ну и других интересуют

====
Пошёл в абон.отдел сегодня написал заявку на снижение цены на выделенный айпи. Переключили и поменяли на другой.
-----
всеже не ясна ситуация со сменой тарифа на реальный айпи... обязательно нужно идти в офис и писать заявление, на снижение абонплаты с 27.5 гр до 15 гр ? неужели нельзя по телефону такое решить, назвав номер договора, когда заключен и любую другую информацию, вплоть до паспортных данных... 
и очень интересует вопрос - после этого, действительно изменится айпи или всеже можно его оставить ?
=====
   1. Так возможно ли как то  в телефонном , по емейлу, ином режиме не ходя в офис сменить оплату  27,5 на новую 15??

 2. Возможно ли при такой манипуляции  оставить тот же Рел IP что и был ранее???

----------


## Celica2000

to:Telecom
когда в вашей компании будет айпи тиви??? конкуренты уже все давно предоставляют эту услугу. ведь не для кого не секрет что основная прибыль у вашей компании это в первую очередь от предоставления услуг интернета. чесное слово, если бы не обстоятельства с нашим домом(председатель не дает ТЕНЕТУ поставить оборудование в доме) я бы давно уже давно поменял провайдера.

----------


## shmargen

2 Celica2000
вы ошиблись веткой форума напоминаю VEGA сообщество телефонных провайдеров 
какой апитиви если технология ADSL на телефоне сплитеры а некотрые умудряются еще на блокираторе сидеть, асинхрон и так далее
не путайте кабельный интернет локалки с постоянной борьбой модема удержать связь при таком количестве помех да еще связи по телефону

----------


## ODESIT

> to:Telecom
> когда в вашей компании будет айпи тиви??? конкуренты уже все давно предоставляют эту услугу. ведь не для кого не секрет что основная прибыль у вашей компании это в первую очередь от предоставления услуг интернета. чесное слово, если бы не обстоятельства с нашим домом(председатель не дает ТЕНЕТУ поставить оборудование в доме) я бы давно уже давно поменял провайдера.


 купите тарелку и ничего не платите за тв

----------


## ODESIT

> 2 Celica2000
> вы ошиблись веткой форума напоминаю VEGA сообщество телефонных провайдеров 
> какой апитиви если технология ADSL на телефоне сплитеры а некотрые умудряются еще на блокираторе сидеть, асинхрон и так далее
> не путайте кабельный интернет локалки с постоянной борьбой модема удержать связь при таком количестве помех да еще связи по телефону


 iptv по adsl возможен даже вроде на укртелекоме уже запущено, но если сравнить цену оборудования и цену тарелки то второе дешевле и платить не надо ежемесячно, даже если вы хотите смотреть нтв на тарелке то платить неофициально нужно будет 40 гр а не так как за iptv 60 в мес, и каналы явно отличаются от нтвшных

----------


## LJay

*shmargen* это вы немного ошиблись, помимо adsl абонентов у веги большой сегмент fttb

----------


## kris-savch

> Только нервы поберегите


 Я то поберегу вот завтра с утра и поберегу,пойду и откажусь от таких услуг,от инета давно отказалась,т.к. невозможно работать было сейчас пользуюсь бризом -и кайф ни тебе проблем ни тебе обрывов,
а телефон -так это просто утопия...

----------


## kris-savch

> Да, это все очень неприятно, как для вас, так и для нас. Мы стараемся бороться с подобными недоразумениями. Я постараюсь сделать все возможное с моей стороны, чтобы помочь. Отправьте, пожалуйста, мне в личку ваши данные: ФИО, номер неработающего телефона, название компании, логин для доступа в Интернет, а также контактные телефоны для связи (желательно мобильные).


 Спасибо конечно,но ниче я делать больше не хочу,а вам процветания и благополучия....всего доброго

----------


## Celica2000

> Спасибо конечно,но ниче я делать больше не хочу,а вам процветания и благополучия....всего доброго


 может всетаки останетесь))

----------


## GZ

> Пишите в ЛС Ваши данные: ФИО, номер договора, номер контактного телефона. Будем разбираться


 Ответ бота. Спасибо не надо.

----------


## IgalF

> Ответ бота. Спасибо не надо.


 Грубое утверждение.
Мне во всяком случае помощь была оказана.

----------


## GZ

> Грубое утверждение.
> Мне во всяком случае помощь была оказана.


 Послушайте, я предоставлял свои данные много раз в отдел поддержки. У них системная проблема, т. е. это не проблема именно в моем узле. Это глобальная проблема в ЦСС-Вега и все о ней прекрасно знают, во всяком случае внутри Веги. Однако при конкретном вопросе на который требуется конкретный ответ - Когда? - предлагается написать свои данные номер договора, анализ крови и прочее. Зачем юлить ?

----------


## marchelly

> Уважаемая Дария!
> Мы понимаем, как неприятно сталкиваться с некачественным обслуживанием и работаем над повышением уровня квалификации наших сотрудников. Будем благодарны всем, кто считает, что консультация была предоставлена некачественно, за предоставление информации об операторе. Сообщите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС: когда Вы звонили, куда, с какого номера, а также номер оператора по возможности. Мы прослушаем разговоры, которые у нас, действительно, записываются. Что же касается переключений на другого оператора, это делается специально – не все специалисты обладают одинаковыми компетенциями, и Вас переключают на того, кто лучше разбирается в вопросе.


 Интересно какие действия предпринимаются? Всего-то нужно нанять штат адекватных сотрудников в суппорт, чтобы там сидел не один мальчик, а человек 5-8. Тогда будет меньше недовольных. Не буду тут рассказывать о качестве и логике роутинга в сети и про укомлайн.

----------


## Delux

пинг снизьте плин, ппц, вапще не поиграть ничего! пожалста...

----------


## shmargen

> пинг снизьте плин, ппц, вапще не поиграть ничего! пожалста...


 обычно такие фразы бросают забывчивые у которых еще >50 закачек и отдач на трекерах  и тут им захотелось поиграть
Измени пинг сам поиграв с MTU
гугль в помощь
как гАварится цитирую
"Это игра соптимизацией соеденения - может быть и выйгрышь, но можно получить и снижение скорости"

----------


## IgalF

Все познается в сравнении.
После кабельного интернета "Черного моря"
У Веги не все так и плохо.
Тут хоть на форуме кто то общается, а там вообще полный ...
На форуме Одесса-тв даже претензий не принимали, и здесь никого с этой компашки нет.

----------


## Delux

> обычно такие фразы бросают забывчивые у которых еще >50 закачек и отдач на трекерах  и тут им захотелось поиграть
> Измени пинг сам поиграв с MTU
> гугль в помощь
> как гАварится цитирую
> "Это игра соптимизацией соеденения - может быть и выйгрышь, но можно получить и снижение скорости"


 епт, я сижу без ничего у меня все отключено, я ШО дебил, или лох? полностью все выключено ничего не качает, пинг до Киева 100ms уже... епт!

----------


## Мистер Бендер

suse
http://www.pingtest.net/

----------


## Delux

> suse
> http://www.pingtest.net/


 и?

----------


## alexdnepro

> Все познается в сравнении.
> После кабельного интернета "Черного моря"
> У Веги не все так и плохо.
> Тут хоть на форуме кто то общается, а там вообще полный ...
> На форуме Одесса-тв даже претензий не принимали, и здесь никого с этой компашки нет.


 Я вот тоже сейчас сижу на инете от чёрного моря, и думал вот перелезть на веговский, но читая эти комменты уже призадумался, хотя на чёрном море интернет отстой ещё тот. Поделитесь мнением есть смысл переходить?

----------


## Delux

> Я вот тоже сейчас сижу на инете от чёрного моря, и думал вот перелезть на веговский, но читая эти комменты уже призадумался, хотя на чёрном море интернет отстой ещё тот. Поделитесь мнением есть смысл переходить?


 нормальный инет! веговский! пишут те люди, которым на всех наср****
бывают проблемы, но они быстро решаются!

----------


## Inviz

Подключение - FTTB. Вроде неплохо:

----------


## alexdnepro

> нормальный инет! веговский! пишут те люди, которым на всех наср****
> бывают проблемы, но они быстро решаются!


 Спс за ответ, меня привлекла цена инета, сейчас я плачУ 110 грн за 512 кБит и реальный айпи, а у Веги 115 грн за 8 МБит, разница весьма ощутимая, кстати как тут дела с выделенным айпи обстоят, и реальной скоростью скачивания?

----------


## alexdnepro

> Подключение - FTTB. Вроде неплохо:


 В моём случае возможен только через ADSL (и то завтра только узнаю возможен ли), т.к. частный сектор, с инетом тут туговато.

----------


## Delux

> Подключение - FTTB. Вроде неплохо:


 везет! у меня 50ms

----------


## Inviz

Как мне кажется вегой довольны в основном те, кто не играет в онлайн-игры. Как я  :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

> Как мне кажется вегой довольны в основном те, кто не играет в онлайн-игры. Как я


 не знаю, не знаю, я играю во все он-лайн игры, но и я доволен!

----------


## alexdnepro

Ну вы меня обнадёжили немного, завтра буду узнавать возможность подключения.

----------


## Delux

> Ну вы меня обнадёжили немного, завтра буду узнавать возможность подключения.


 я как владелец веги в частном секторе могу сказать что работает на хорошо, а если квартира то не знаю!

----------


## alexdnepro

А какая скорость подключения? Выдаёт реально то, за что платите?

----------


## Delux

> А какая скорость подключения? Выдаёт реально то, за что платите?


 1,5 мбит, плачу за скорость, и 1,5 мбита реально скорость, но если будете сидеть на трекерах то аплоад маленький до 1 мбит, не зависимо от скорости подключения!

----------


## alexdnepro

Ну за аплоад я уже спрашивал, хотя вот у черного моря где я сейчас сижу аплоад вообще смехотворный - до 20-25 килобайт в сек, т.е. залить что-то в инет очень тяжкое дело, так что аплоад мегабит меня пока вполне устроил бы, а на закачку хочу 8 мегабит, вот интересно выдаст ли он реально эту скорость?

----------


## Inviz

Скорее всего выдаст. Хотя при АДСЛ это будет зависить от линии.

----------


## LukasAddon

У меня как раз 8\1 схема.  На аплоаед в среднем 90-100 килобайт. Доунлоад 750-850 килобайт. Больше выжать не удавалось. Скорость одинакова что с внешки качать что с внутренних ресурсов.

----------


## Delux

> Спс за ответ, меня привлекла цена инета, сейчас я плачУ 110 грн за 512 кБит и реальный айпи, а у Веги 115 грн за 8 МБит, разница весьма ощутимая, кстати как тут дела с выделенным айпи обстоят, и реальной скоростью скачивания?


 реальный айпи 15 грн в месяц!

а на счет с частным сектором все норм, сам повторяюсь сижу в инете в частном секторе(район Чубаевка)

----------


## alexdnepro

Спс всем за ответы, пойду сегодня писать заявление на подключение, как подключат, протестю всё и напишу.

----------


## Delux

> Спс всем за ответы, пойду сегодня писать заявление на подключение, как подключат, протестю всё и напишу.


 удачи!

----------


## Telecom

> Я вот тоже сейчас сижу на инете от чёрного моря, и думал вот перелезть на веговский, но читая эти комменты уже призадумался, хотя на чёрном море интернет отстой ещё тот. Поделитесь мнением есть смысл переходить?


 Форумы - это далеко не показатель. Сюда обращаются в основном люди с проблемными ситуациями. А большинство абонентов, у которых проблем не наблюдается, просто не пишут. Поэтому Вы и наблюдаете такую картину - одни проблемы :smileflag:  Я по мере сил стараюсь решить возникающие ситуации. И кстати, спасибо всем, кто удерживал репутацию Веги перед лицом потенциального абонента, пока меня здесь не было :smileflag:

----------


## Jenya_

Я вот тоже не знаю стоит ли менять Черное Море на Вегу,сидел у знакомого в инете (у него вега) все было нормально,а потом около часа ничего не грузилось =\

----------


## Telecom

> Я вот тоже не знаю стоит ли менять Черное Море на Вегу,сидел у знакомого в инете (у него вега) все было нормально,а потом около часа ничего не грузилось =\


 Нет в мире совершенства. Тем более в техническом мире :smileflag:  Так что думайте!
В качестве плюса Веги могу заявить, что не у каждой компании есть такой хороший Телеком

----------


## Jenya_

Надеясь на телекома, пишу сейчас заявку)

----------


## Soxo

> Нет в мире совершенства. Тем более в техническом мире Так что думайте!
> В качестве плюса Веги могу заявить, что не у каждой компании есть такой хороший Телеком


 Что правда то правда)), и тому показатель даж эта ветка, бо в ветках других провайдеров  никто из представителей не решался не  тока  помочь а даж поотвечать на вопросы  потребителей).

P/S.
ув.Телеком. Ещё раз повторюсь  бо ответа на поставленый ранее вопрос я так и не получил да и на  форуме веги такого не шашёл:
1. Так возможно ли как то в телефонном , по емейлу, ином режиме не ходя в офис сменить оплату 27,5 на новую 15??

2. Возможно ли при такой манипуляции оставить тот же Рел IP что и был ранее???

----------


## Suicide

Когда будет личный кабинет?

----------


## ODESIT

> Я вот тоже не знаю стоит ли менять Черное Море на Вегу,сидел у знакомого в инете (у него вега) все было нормально,а потом около часа ничего не грузилось =\


 кабельный инет меняйте на вегу даже не задумываясь !!!

----------


## Telecom

> Что правда то правда)), и тому показатель даж эта ветка, бо в ветках других провайдеров  никто из представителей не решался не  тока  помочь а даж поотвечать на вопросы  потребителей).
> 
> P/S.
> ув.Телеком. Ещё раз повторюсь  бо ответа на поставленый ранее вопрос я так и не получил да и на  форуме веги такого не шашёл:
> 1. Так возможно ли как то в телефонном , по емейлу, ином режиме не ходя в офис сменить оплату 27,5 на новую 15??
> 
> 2. Возможно ли при такой манипуляции оставить тот же Рел IP что и был ранее???


 Сорри. Купался в лучах славы, упустил.
1. Есть только один вариант, если было написано заявление и получен "персональный код абонента", то можете сменить в телефонном режиме, если нет, то, к сожалению, придется идти в абон.отдел.
2.  На данный момент, при смене тарифного плана происходит смена IP.

----------


## ODESIT

> Сорри. Купался в лучах славы, упустил.
> 2.  На данный момент, при смене тарифного плана происходит смена IP.


 это ой как нехорошо ( мне прийдётся менять ip но после этого меня ни один роутер не пустит мною настроенный, в результате мало того что нужно перется в абон отдел так ещё и обьехать все точки мною настроенные и менять там ип, пока сижу на старом ип изза этих проблем

----------


## Soxo

> это ой как нехорошо ( мне прийдётся менять ip но после этого меня ни один роутер не пустит мною настроенный, в результате мало того что нужно перется в абон отдел так ещё и обьехать все точки мною настроенные и менять там ип, пока сижу на старом ип изза этих проблем


  Аналогичного мнения.  Роутеры то роутерами а коли   дела идут с баблом в качестве защит на каком нить загран сервере просисана работа с конретной IP- этож  гембель мама не горюй, доки по офлайн почте разве что отправлять .
  Тут уж либо иметь возможность  какой то период  времени доступа до  старой  и новой IP дабы самому всё попереписывать зайдя со старой, либо возмоность таки оставлять свою родную)).

----------


## Репатриант

Всем - хай!(Hi!) 
народ, от ВЕГи новое предложение подключения по городу висит - за 50 грн./мес. "безлимит", - реально ведь недорого? 
Или есть разочаровавшиеся?

----------


## Бибигон

Вот такой вот пинг у веги во внутренней сети. Какой смысл заводить в дома оптику, а потом предоставлять такую низкокачественную услугу?
К счастью, до меня уже тенет дотянулся, переключусь на них.


Pinging 213.130.29.198 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=1055ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=2022ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=983ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=1206ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=249
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=249
Reply from 213.130.29.198: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=249

Ping statistics for 213.130.29.198:
    Packets: Sent = 64, Received = 57, Lost = 7 (10% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 2022ms, Average = 115ms

----------


## Мистер Бендер



----------


## Soxo

> Вот такой вот пинг у веги во внутренней сети. Какой смысл заводить в дома оптику, а потом предоставлять такую низкокачественную услугу?
> К счастью, до меня уже тенет дотянулся, переключусь на них.


 Тут уж ваша линия виновата а не всецело  провайдер.
 Для сравнения  далёкий от Оптики  АДСЛ
 Try 1 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 2 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 3 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 4 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 5 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 6 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 7 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 8 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 13 ms
Try 9 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 10 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 13 ms
Try 11 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 12 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 13 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 14 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 15 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 16 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 13 ms
Try 17 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 18 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 19 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 20 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 13 ms
Try 21 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 22 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 23 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 24 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 25 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms

Average Time = 13.96 ms

----------


## ODESIT

> Вот такой вот пинг у веги во внутренней сети. Какой смысл заводить в дома оптику, а потом предоставлять такую низкокачественную услугу?
> К счастью, до меня уже тенет дотянулся, переключусь на них.


 C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор>ping 213.130.29.198

Обмен пакетами с 213.130.29.198 по 32 байт:

Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=248
Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=248
Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=248
Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=248

Статистика Ping для 213.130.29.198:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 4, получено = 4, потеряно = 0 (0% потерь),
Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
    Минимальное = 13мсек, Максимальное = 14 мсек, Среднее = 13 мсек
-------
не грешите на всю вегу, у вас возможно проблемы с линией, а также возможно комп вирусятину подхватил, у меня кстати адсл и пинг на ваш ресурс просто великолепный, а по поводу тенета они тоже глючат и частенько

----------


## ODESIT

> не смешите,я недовольствие выссказываю уже года так два-резутльта-переподключилась на  Соха)))


 удачи вам на сохо :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Форумы - это далеко не показатель. Сюда обращаются в основном люди с проблемными ситуациями. А большинство абонентов, у которых проблем не наблюдается, просто не пишут. Поэтому Вы и наблюдаете такую картину - одни проблемы Я по мере сил стараюсь решить возникающие ситуации. И кстати, спасибо всем, кто удерживал репутацию Веги перед лицом потенциального абонента, пока меня здесь не было


 В принципе я с Вами согласна, но я лично хочу похвалить Вегу как провайдера. Я переподключалась с ЦСС-Евроком на Вегу в августе. Скорость меня устраивает, работает стабильно. У меня нет претензий, скорее пожелание. На форуме Веги размещают много ссылок с фильмами и другой "вкуснятиной" на фтп, на которые абонентам ЦСС доступ закрыт, а на медиапортал эти файлы выкладывают через один. Хотелось бы определенного равенства для всех абонентов Веги, не зависимо от телефонного оператора.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> В принципе я с Вами согласна, но я лично хочу похвалить Вегу как провайдера. Я переподключалась с ЦСС-Евроком на Вегу в августе. Скорость меня устраивает, работает стабильно. У меня нет претензий, скорее пожелание. На форуме Веги размещают много ссылок с фильмами и другой "вкуснятиной" на фтп, на которые абонентам ЦСС доступ закрыт, а на медиапортал эти файлы выкладывают через один. Хотелось бы определенного равенства для всех абонентов Веги, не зависимо от телефонного оператора.


 я не переподключался, я так понимаю ЦСС- часть Веги, потому, как саппорт остался по номеру ЦСС, но там уже представляются как Вега. Кстати, вполне адекватный и вежливый саппорт!

----------


## Omega

> я не переподключался, я так понимаю ЦСС- часть Веги, потому, как саппорт остался по номеру ЦСС, но там уже представляются как Вега. Кстати, вполне адекватный и вежливый саппорт!


 Евроком - это их дочернне было, потом его реорганизовали. Так-что договор пришлось перезаключать.
Поддержка адекватная, но пока дозвонишься наслушаешься нудную тётку на украинском (вне зависимости от выбраного языка общения) рассказывающую как им важен мой звонок. Минуте на пятой-шестой желание послать оператора появляется.

----------


## Inviz

Сегодня подключил себе "реальный айпи" - примерно через час уже работает  :smileflag: 
Единственное, что настораживает, в абонотделе не знают про 15 грн/мес, чувствую будет у меня этот месяц за 27.5  :smileflag:

----------


## Мистер Бендер

да, телефон ставило Телси, подключал интернет к ЦСС, а оплачиваю Вега  :smileflag:

----------


## Jenya_

Через минут 10 после написания заявки,мне перезвонили и сказали,что подключение производится в течение 7-10 дней после заключения договора.
А сегодня при заключение договора,сказали,что в течение 30 рабочих дней ) Кому же верить?)

----------


## Soxo

> Через минут 10 после написания заявки,мне перезвонили и сказали,что подключение производится в течение 7-10 дней после заключения договора.
> А сегодня при заключение договора,сказали,что в течение 30 рабочих дней ) Кому же верить?)


  Ну я изначально  ещё на форуме договавивался об устраивающих меня сроках, когда туда пришёл всё было  и без меня  сказано оперецианиске а в договоре таки да стояли стандартные даты до 30 дней ( при устраивающих меня на тот момент сроках в неделю, подлючили через день после подписания договора), знакомый подлючался  в тупую придя в абон отдел  =  стандартно клиент с улицы- при сроках ДО 30 дней подлючили дет спустя недели две.
 В принцыпе  я бы сказал нет повода для волнения , хотя  если бы не столь разлекламмированая  Акция о 50гр в течении  3 первых месяцев, в такии акции думаю работы у них может таки прибыть и сроки могут растянуть в пределах договора.

----------


## casiomen

На сайте Веги разрекламировано подключение по модему и по "оптике", я хотел подключится, а мне говорят что мол центр города, старые дома, старые линии, только по модему, это ещё 250гр. выкладывать, в общем как всегда, лишь бы лапши навешать.

----------


## Omega

Когда я подключала, сначала сходила в абонотдел. У меня приняли заявку на проверку тех.возможности (это было в субботу), предупредив, что сроки подключения от 7 до 30 дней. В понедельник утром мне перезвонили и сказали, что возможность есть подключить в течении 7 дней с момента заключения договора и проплаты 1 грн. за подключение. И действительно, как только я проплатила 1 грн., на следующий день мне позвонил техник и я договорилась о времени, когда они могут прийти установить модем.

----------


## Soxo

> На сайте Веги разрекламировано подключение по модему и по "оптике", я хотел подключится, а мне говорят что мол центр города, старые дома, старые линии, только по модему, это ещё 250гр. выкладывать, в общем как всегда, лишь бы лапши навешать.


 А кто вас заставляет покупать у них модем равный тем 250гр?  Тут  хотите купите сами де угодно, хотите возьмите у них же на прокат за  +12гр в мес ( что я  и сам сделал , дабы не лохануться прикупив модем а  опосля  поняв что линия  труха и надо снова менять прова к которому тот модем   не коим потом уже не подойдёт) на удивление линия оказалась даже больше чем ожидал.

----------


## Misteri

Всем привет. у меня такой вопрос, на линии стояло 6 Мбит на приеём и 768 на отдачу, потом позвонил в тех поддержку чтоб повысили до 8 Мбит на приём и 1мбит на отдачу, они повысили, всё нормально заработало без обрывов и т.д...... а сейчас начал качать фильм с ФТП и оказывается теперь закачка всего порядка 250-350Кб/сек, а раньше было 640Кб/сек стабильно...
 в чём может быть проблема???? 
ведь скорость с ФТП должна быть не менее 800Кб/сек, когда линия на максимум настроена.... а отдача теперь в районе 100-120Кб/сек держится как и должно быть.... НО ещё пинг стаёт высокий, порой за 500 переваливает......

----------


## Soxo

> ведь скорость с ФТП должна быть не менее 800Кб/сек, когда линия на максимум настроена.... а отдача теперь в районе 100-120Кб/сек держится как и должно быть....


 И де написано  какой бы не был параметр НЕ меньше)??? Не больше то понятно а вот не меньше ни у кого не встречал).
 Опять же если счас проверял то вполне логично, час пик и часто  в это время сокрость 300-400 ( я в таких случаях подбрираю два файла с  разных фтп  медиаресурса их там по идее два,  и тянет те же порядка 800-850) ну это  на Адсл, на Оптике таки да  было бы подозрительно малы те показатели.

----------


## Omega

> А кто вас заставляет покупать у них модем равный тем 250гр?  Тут  хотите купите сами де угодно, хотите возьмите у них же на прокат за  +12гр в мес ( что я  и сам сделал , дабы не лохануться прикупив модем а  опосля  поняв что линия  труха и надо снова менять прова к которому тот модем   не коим потом уже не подойдёт) на удивление линия оказалась даже больше чем ожидал.


 А еще можно у них же взять новый модем в кредит, т.е растянуть 250 грн. на 10 месяцев. Модем новый дают. Если что-то не понравится, то меньше денег потеряете, а если понравится, то модем вам остается.

----------


## Soxo

> А еще можно у них же взять новый модем в кредит, т.е растянуть 250 грн. на 10 месяцев. Модем новый дают. Если что-то не понравится, то меньше денег потеряете, а если понравится, то модем вам остается.


 Ну то  я не в курсе) мож за те три месяца  что то и поменялось (  в аренду кстати так же дают новые Air ties, хотя  знакомому  брал  с год назад давали  б.у  Длинк).

----------


## Misteri

> И де написано  какой бы не был параметр НЕ меньше)??? Не больше то понятно а вот не меньше ни у кого не встречал).
>  Опять же если счас проверял то вполне логично, час пик и часто  в это время сокрость 300-400 ( я в таких случаях подбрираю два файла с  разных фтп  медиаресурса их там по идее два,  и тянет те же порядка 800-850) ну это  на Адсл, на Оптике таки да  было бы подозрительно малы те показатели.


 Только что позвонил чтоб понизили обратно до 6Мбит и теперь стабильно качает по 640Кб/сек, потому что проверил на 8Мбитах так оно и со внешки начало качать по 100кб/сек, а тариф то 5 мегабит у меня, так что дело даже не в загруженности линии, а просто в конченной линии... теперь даже пинг стал более мнее нормальный.......
P.S. а линию мне уже чинили и улучшали раз 10.........
так что такой совет: у кого не тянет нормально внешка(по заказаному тарифу) и высокий пинг, да ещё и с ФТП качает не по максимальной скорости лини просто позвоните и понизте общую скорость на порту, но не менее 4096/512, лучше 6144/768
лучше уж сидеть на стабильном таком, чем на НЕ стабильном высоком и ждать ночи пока линия разгрузится чтоб скачать быстро что-то....

----------


## Soxo

> Только что позвонил чтоб понизили обратно до 6Мбит и теперь стабильно качает по 640Кб/сек, потому что проверил на 8Мбитах так оно и со внешки начало качать по 100кб/сек, а тариф то 5 мегабит у меня, так что дело даже не в загруженности линии, а просто в конченной линии... теперь даже пинг стал более мнее нормальный.......
> .


 Об этом уже  сто раз написано переписано  как на их форуме так и в этой теме.
 Мне  Настройщик  который пришёл сразу сказал   - какая бы не  была линия на АДСЛ ризона ставить 8м нету бо оптимально макс для хорошей линии 7м ( а ранво  коли я хотел сходу поставить  5М при том что тех возможность уже была, мне посоветовали таки поставить сперва 2М а коли всё нормлаьно будет  спустя недельку поменять пакет что собсвенно я и сделал увидя что по Укр ресурсам макс выдавал 6,8-7,3м что естесно говорило что на мир  5 так же без проблем выдаст).

----------


## Мистер Бендер

Я когда заказывал 5Мб, то меня попросили ждать 3 дня - после тестов, позвонили и сказали, что максимум с линии можно выжать 3. Поставил себе 2.5Мб. Падения случаются, чаще, чем когда сидел на 256-512 и 1Мб, но стабильность штука - коварная. 
Даже у немецкого провайдера случаются лажи на линиях, правда цены у них приемлемые. 
75евро/мес за 5 Мбт + 3 тлф номера, один из которых - мобильный (звонить можно как на домашний). Ну это так, оффтоп  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Об этом уже  сто раз написано переписано  как на их форуме так и в этой теме.
>  Мне  Настройщик  который пришёл сразу сказал   - какая бы не  была линия на АДСЛ ризона ставить 8м нету бо оптимально макс для хорошей линии 7м ( а ранво  коли я хотел сходу поставить  5М при том что тех возможность уже была, мне посоветовали таки поставить сперва 2М а коли всё нормлаьно будет  спустя недельку поменять пакет что собсвенно я и сделал увидя что по Укр ресурсам макс выдавал 6,8-7,3м что естесно говорило что на мир  5 так же без проблем выдаст).


 не существует стандарта линии 7Мбит, линия подключается только 1,2,4,6,8Мбит
а тарифы уже какие угодно могут делаться

----------


## Soxo

> не существует стандарта линии 7Мбит, линия подключается только 1,2,4,6,8Мбит
> а тарифы уже какие угодно могут делаться


 Так я про стандарт линии  и не писал, я писал что посоветовали меня  брать 5м и даж коли денег не куда девать  не пытаться ставить  8м бо быть может тока хуже как в случае что вы описали, а даж если лучше то вытягивтаь отсилы 7м = смысла особого с 5 на 8 рыпатья и не увидел

----------


## Бибигон

> C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор>ping 213.130.29.198
> 
> Обмен пакетами с 213.130.29.198 по 32 байт:
> 
> Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=248
> Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=248
> Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=14мс TTL=248
> Ответ от 213.130.29.198: число байт=32 время=13мс TTL=248
> 
> ...


 А почему аж четыре пакета? Нужно было один отправить для полноты картины. А про вирусы ты домохозяйкам расскажи, ага.

По сути. Вот пинг на default gateway:

Pinging 11.128.3.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 11.128.3.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

Так у кого проблемы с линией, у меня или у веги?

----------


## Бибигон

> Тут уж ваша линия виновата а не всецело  провайдер.
>  Для сравнения  далёкий от Оптики  АДСЛ
>  Try 1 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> Try 2 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> Try 3 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> Try 4 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
> Try 5 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> Try 6 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> Try 7 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
> ...


 
На счёт линии, смотри пост выше. Я думаю, что у нас просто трафик разными маршрутами идёт - у тебя через нормальные роутеры, у меня через фуфло какое-то.

Tracing route to edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.130.29.198]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     4 ms     1 ms  bras-uif.sys.css.ua [83.143.232.41] 
  2     9 ms    10 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u0-b0.sys.css.UA [212.15.128.65] 
  3    28 ms    13 ms    10 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.net [93.178.204.177] 
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5    34 ms    58 ms    13 ms  edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.130.29.198] 

Trace complete.

----------


## Soxo

> На счёт линии, смотри пост выше. Я думаю, что у нас просто трафик разными маршрутами идёт - у тебя через нормальные роутеры, у меня через фуфло какое-то.
> 
> Tracing route to edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.130.29.198]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1     3 ms     4 ms     1 ms  bras-uif.sys.css.ua [83.143.232.41] 
>   2     9 ms    10 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u0-b0.sys.css.UA [212.15.128.65] 
>   3    28 ms    13 ms    10 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.net [93.178.204.177] 
>   4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
> ...


  Да не, маршруты там почти  одни  и  теж



C:\Documents and Settings\***>tracert 213.130.29.198

Трассировка маршрута к edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.130.29.19
8]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    10 ms     7 ms     6 ms  10.128.4.14
  2     7 ms     6 ms    11 ms  edge-gw.matrix.farlep.net [217.146.240.30]
  3     7 ms     8 ms    10 ms  ST-G-u0-b0.sys.css.UA [212.15.128.65]
  4     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  5     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  6    18 ms    15 ms    15 ms  edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.198]

Трассировка завершена.

Try 1 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 19 ms
Try 2 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 21 ms
Try 3 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 17 ms
Try 4 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 5 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 6 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 7 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 8 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 9 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 16 ms
Try 10 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 11 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 12 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 13 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 18 ms
Try 14 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 15 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 16 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 16 ms
Try 17 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 15 ms
Try 18 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 19 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms
Try 20 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 16 ms
Try 21 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 16 ms
Try 22 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 16 ms
Try 23 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 21 ms
Try 24 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 19 ms
Try 25 :  213.130.29.198,	RoundTrip Time = 14 ms

Average Time = 15.92 ms

----------


## Misteri

> Так я про стандарт линии  и не писал, я писал что посоветовали меня  брать 5м и даж коли денег не куда девать  не пытаться ставить  8м бо быть может тока хуже как в случае что вы описали, а даж если лучше то вытягивтаь отсилы 7м = смысла особого с 5 на 8 рыпатья и не увидел


 ну одно дело когда линия при стандартной номинальной настройке 8192/1024  (я не говорю за заказаный тарифный план на внешку, речь идёт об локальных ресурсах) выдаёт например скажем 700Кб/сек, тоесть сколько позвляет линия, но вместо этого она качает по 250-350Кб/сек и с нереально высокими пингами.... а стоит переключить Порт на 6144/768 как скорость с локальных ресурсов тут же становится такой как должна быть на данной скорости порта и составляет 640Кб/сек с нормальным пингом, даже в тех. поддержке не могут понять почему при установке порта на его оптимальные 8192/1024  скорость падает ужасно вместо того чтоб быть больше 640Кб/сек...

----------


## ODESIT

> А почему аж четыре пакета? Нужно было один отправить для полноты картины. А про вирусы ты домохозяйкам расскажи, ага.
> 
> По сути. Вот пинг на default gateway:
> 
> Pinging 11.128.3.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
> Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
> Reply from 11.128.3.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
> ...


 вот вам 104 пакета http://www.zolis.com.ua/temp/trace2.htm

----------


## Бибигон

> Да не, маршруты там почти  одни  и  теж


 Так из-за этого "почти" у нас разный пинг и отношение к веге. Может это bras-uif.sys.css.ua глючит или VPN-сервер тормозит. Это задача админов разобраться, но на два моих письма в саппорт я не получил никакого ответа. Короче, вега - это тотже фарлеп, только в профиль.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

а какой у веги фтп? 
раньше у цсс был css.od.ua кажется...

----------


## ODESIT

> а какой у веги фтп? 
> раньше у цсс был css.od.ua кажется...


 http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/
ну и киев
http://alkar.net/

----------


## Omega

> http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/
> ну и киев
> http://alkar.net/


 Вообще-то Алкар не только для Киева.

----------


## Telecom

> Так из-за этого "почти" у нас разный пинг и отношение к веге. Может это bras-uif.sys.css.ua глючит или VPN-сервер тормозит. Это задача админов разобраться, но на два моих письма в саппорт я не получил никакого ответа. Короче, вега - это тотже фарлеп, только в профиль.


 Давайте попробуем еще раз! Оставьте контакты: ФИО, логин, номер конт.телефона (желательно мобильный) и суть проблемы.

----------


## ODESIT

> Вообще-то Алкар не только для Киева.


 правильно, я имел ввиду алькар для всей веги но находится в киеве следовательно скорость скачивания будет как с мира без дополнительной абонплаты

----------


## LJay

медиа-сервера алькара вообще-то по Украине разбросаны, ну и изначально все-таки не Киев а Днепропетровск ;-)

----------


## Мистер Бендер

качает до Мегабита

----------


## alexdnepro

Подключили сегодня 8 мегабит пакет, реально выдаёт 5, мастер говорит больше с линии выжать не получится, но что самое обидное интернет переодически виснет (скорость падает до 0 на пол минуты), потом опять вроде появляется но ненадолго. Очень напрягает это дело((((

----------


## Soxo

> Подключили сегодня 8 мегабит пакет, реально выдаёт 5, мастер говорит больше с линии выжать не получится, но что самое обидное интернет переодически виснет (скорость падает до 0 на пол минуты), потом опять вроде появляется но ненадолго. Очень напрягает это дело((((


 Если после полуночи не спишь  тода протесть  и будет реалнь видно максимум из которого можно смело делать поправку % 30-50 на часы пик в идеале.
 От тока если  5М и упадок до 2-3 в часы пик  можно компенсировать ночами до 6-7м, то  пакет  8М колли не тянет как не прыгай не компенсируется,  и тут  как грится  15 гришек  лишних не жалко, другое дело что  не первый раз слышу что при смене на 8М  во первых не тянет больше 5,5-7, во вторых при безлючности  и провале пакетов на 5м при перестановке на 8м  такие случаи не редки.
 Потому как  писал ранее тут-  если даж на той же 2-5 скорость по  Одессе  тянет менее 7м- то смысла рыпаться на большее  как бы и нет.

----------


## ODESIT

> Подключили сегодня 8 мегабит пакет, реально выдаёт 5, мастер говорит больше с линии выжать не получится, но что самое обидное интернет переодически виснет (скорость падает до 0 на пол минуты), потом опять вроде появляется но ненадолго. Очень напрягает это дело((((


 скорость по порту сколько ?

----------


## shmargen

alexdnepro
именно для этого расписывали 2 страницы и нужно понижать скорость на порту а нужно все это для стабильности соединения
выдает 5мгб стабильных значит понижай до 5 и соответ выбирай пакет интернета
плюс не забываем качество модема что видать пошел по 3-4 кругу от таких отключившихся от веги
и проверь сплиттер

----------


## alexdnepro

Да хрен с ней со скоростью и 5 мегабит норм, только вот эти "падения" очень уж часто, у меня на чёрном море даже так не было (хотя там тоже бока бывали в своё время).

----------


## alexdnepro

Позвонил в техподдержку, линия не тянет, будут делать, кстати техподдержка вменяемая, нареканий нет (на черном море обычно все ответы были перезапустите модем или подождите час а лучше два)).

----------


## ODESIT

даже адсл против кабельного имеет очень много преимуществ, просидел на сане лет 5, уже более полугода на веге разница чувствуется, а чёрное море похуже саны будет, по поводу делать линиию продублируйте своё сообщение Telecom он проследит за качеством ремонта, ув Телеком простите если добавил вам работы но просто жалко человека который сидел на кабельном инете )

----------


## GENDURAS

Прочитав пару страниц так и не понял качество Веги  :smileflag: 
Подскажите , есть ли смысл переходить на Вегу с Альфа-ТВ ? 
Бо эти вечные отключения интернета надоели  
Хотя сама скорость нета и пинг радует .

----------


## Misteri

> Да хрен с ней со скоростью и 5 мегабит норм, только вот эти "падения" очень уж часто, у меня на чёрном море даже так не было (хотя там тоже бока бывали в своё время).


 ну если падение это обрыв ADSL линии то тут самый быстрый способ лечения от этих падений, это понизить скорость на порту...

----------


## alexdnepro

В тех подержке так и сказали что обрывы из-за несоответствия линии той скорости которая стоит, сейчас ограничили до 4 мегабит, обрывов нет, скорость ровная тьфу-тьфу)

----------


## Бибигон

> Давайте попробуем еще раз! Оставьте контакты: ФИО, логин, номер конт.телефона (желательно мобильный) и суть проблемы.


 Думаю вы в курсе, что вчера проблема была устранена. Теперь пинг нормальный, как раньше.
Однако неясным остаётся один (реторический) вопрос - почему меня промучали полтора месяца?

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> В тех подержке так и сказали что обрывы из-за несоответствия линии той скорости которая стоит, сейчас ограничили до 4 мегабит, обрывов нет, скорость ровная тьфу-тьфу)


 я знаю одного провайдера, так ему мыши постоянно кабель грызут  :smileflag:

----------


## bestrafer

просветите "Личный кабинет" http://stat.vegatele.com/ доступен только клиентам Оптимы (так сказали в тех. поддержке)?

Хотел затесить "Турбокнопку", а зайти в лчныцй каб. не могу.

----------


## Старпом Lom

когда же будет уже личный кабинет?и почтовый адрес будет когда то?
скорость скачки за последние месяцы сильно упала с медиапортала....видно много абонентов таки подключили

----------


## Delux

хачу, меил от веги и личный кабинет!
*Старпом Lom* +1
*bestrafer* +1

----------


## ODESIT

народ всего у кого такая связка матрица + роутер напишите открывается ли у вас http://www.microsoft.com

----------


## Delux

> народ всего у кого такая связка матрица + роутер напишите открывается ли у вас http://www.microsoft.com


 цсс + роутер открылся!

----------


## Мистер Бендер

аналогично

----------


## LukasAddon

матрица +  роутер KERIO на отдельном ПК .... http://www.microsoft.com Открываеться!

----------


## Telecom

> просветите "Личный кабинет" http://stat.vegatele.com/ доступен только клиентам Оптимы (так сказали в тех. поддержке)?
> 
> Хотел затесить "Турбокнопку", а зайти в лчныцй каб. не могу.


 Да, на данный момент «Личный кабинет» доступен только абонентам «Оптимы». Но мы усиленно работаем над тем, чтобы в скором времени его двери открылись и для других абонентов.

----------


## Telecom

> когда же будет уже личный кабинет?и почтовый адрес будет когда то?
> скорость скачки за последние месяцы сильно упала с медиапортала....видно много абонентов таки подключили


 Вы - абонент какого провайдера и какой адрес Вы имеете в виду? От этого зависит ответ на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## ODESIT

> матрица +  роутер KERIO на отдельном ПК .... http://www.microsoft.com Открываеться!


 я уже разобрался, подсказали, помогло прописывание MTU в реестре

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Вы - абонент какого провайдера и какой адрес Вы имеете в виду? От этого зависит ответ на Ваш вопрос.


 абонент ЦСС, инет подключен по СКС. ну типа такой ///@vega.ua

----------


## hius

Бесплатный почтовый ящик 10 Мб - стыд позор на сегодняшний день.
Не позорьтесь, хотя бы 20 сделайте.

----------


## shmargen

> Бесплатный почтовый ящик 10 Мб - стыд позор на сегодняшний день.
> Не позорьтесь, хотя бы 20 сделайте.


 ты еще забыл упомянуть про ограничение размера самого письма с вложением например
а если честно зачем тебе такой ящик
чтото передать video/audio существуют файлообменники

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> чтото передать video/audio существуют файлообменники


 и есть gmail и ukr.net

----------


## ZSerge

Может не по теме, подскажите кроме алькар и медиаматрикс есть еще где поковыряться абоненту цсс?

----------


## Telecom

> абонент ЦСС, инет подключен по СКС. ну типа такой ///@vega.ua


 По поводу единой почты точные даты сказать пока не могу: были несколько вариантов решений, от которых по разным причинам пока отказались, сейчас прорабатывается третий вариант. Возможно – в конце зимы будет единый почтовый клиентский сервис с единым доменом vega.

----------


## vlad11

> По поводу единой почты точные даты сказать пока не могу: были несколько вариантов решений, от которых по разным причинам пока отказались, сейчас прорабатывается третий вариант. Возможно – в конце зимы будет единый почтовый клиентский сервис с единым доменом vega.


 Наверное, потому, что нет денег на мощное оборудование для почтового кластера...

----------


## bestrafer

> Может не по теме, подскажите кроме алькар и медиаматрикс есть еще где поковыряться абоненту цсс?


 подскажите линк на Алькаровский ресурс?

----------


## Inviz

> Наверное, потому, что нет денег на мощное оборудование для почтового кластера...


 Подозреваю, что не последним пунктом идёт необходимость найти компромисс в совмещении кучи совпадающих логинов.

----------


## bestrafer

> По поводу единой почты точные даты сказать пока не могу: были несколько вариантов решений, от которых по разным причинам пока отказались, сейчас прорабатывается третий вариант. Возможно – в конце зимы будет единый почтовый клиентский сервис с единым доменом vega.


 интересно, зачем вам ящик на веге? чем gmail не устраивает?

----------


## Smiling

> интересно, зачем вам ящик на веге? чем gmail не устраивает?


 Наверное для регистрации на торрентах например bt.od.ua . Они требуют при регистрации почтовый ящик провайдера.

----------


## bestrafer

> Наверное для регистрации на торрентах например bt.od.ua . Они требуют при регистрации почтовый ящик провайдера.


 администрация торрента не идет навстречу юзеру, если провайдер не предоставляет ящик?

----------


## Omega

> подскажите линк на Алькаровский ресурс?


 www.alkar.net

----------


## Smiling

> администрация торрента не идет навстречу юзеру, если провайдер не предоставляет ящик?


 Просто при регистрации требуют именно ящик вашего провайдера. Другие типа mail.ru и gmail не проходят.

----------


## Telecom

> подскажите линк на Алькаровский ресурс?


 Вот список наиболее популярных локальных ресурсов нашей компании, которые доступны только нашим клиентам:

 http://video.alkar.net/
 http://video.alkar.net/hdtv/
 http://auto.alkar.net/
 http://audiobooks.alkar.net/
 http://tvbox.alkar.net/
 http://shanson.alkar.net/
 http://mail.alkar.net/
 http://mp3.alkar.net/
 http://rent.optima.ua/
 http://rabota.optima.ua/
 http://torg.optima.ua/
 http://cards.alkar.net/
 http://eva.alkar.net/
 http://gamebox.alkar.net/
 http://games.alkar.net/
 http://mobile.optima.ua/
 http://auto.optima.ua/

Наслаждайтесь!

----------


## Jenya_

Вчера подключили Вегу.Вот второй день радуюсь и ни капли не жалею ,что отключил Черное Море =)

----------


## [email protected]

Я тоже очень довольна Вегой!Я на Веге еще с ЦСС являюсь абонентом! Тут читала выше,что нельзя дозвониться в техподдержку,но мы всегда дозванивались, и всегда очень вежливо с нами общались.  Правда это было раза 2или 3 ,но все чин- чином. Больше звонить не доводилось. Может это так другие попадали. Хороший оператор! 
Говорю так,потому-что перепробовали многих,но решили остановиться на Веге :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Подозреваю, что не последним пунктом идёт необходимость найти компромисс в совмещении кучи совпадающих логинов.


 [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
а юзер сам в специальной панели подберет себе свободный алиас к основному ющику.

[email protected] --> [email protected]

----------


## Inviz

> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> а юзер сам в специальной панели подберет себе свободный алиас к основному ющику.
> 
> [email protected] --> [email protected]


 да, это вариант.

----------


## Laytman

а мне подключиться не удалось. нет свободной пары ,(

----------


## Misteri

ребя та что ту с инетом произошло?? это только у меня так?? или у всех такие проблемы с обрывами?
Microsoft Windows [Версия 6.0.6002]
(C) Корпорация Майкрософт, 2006. Все права защищены.

C:\Users\******>tracert vkontakte.ru

Трассировка маршрута к vkontakte.ru [93.186.231.218]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.128.4.4
  2     8 ms     8 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u2-04.matrix.farlep.net [217.146.240.28]
  3     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4   147 ms     *     2008 ms  edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.198]
  5     *       72 ms    72 ms  195.239.236.189
  6     *       72 ms     *     cat03.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.157.45]
  7     *       67 ms    68 ms  ComcorKK12T-gw.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.156.10]

  8     *       68 ms     *     62.117.100.145
  9     *       68 ms    68 ms  77.108.75.74
 10     *     2064 ms    70 ms  vkontakte-gw-spb01.inet.euro-tel.ru [82.96.198.1
09]
 11    68 ms     *       69 ms  vkontakte.inet.euro-tel.ru [82.96.198.110]
 12    72 ms    72 ms    72 ms  srv253-226.vkontakte.ru [93.186.226.253]
 13     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 14     *       72 ms     *     srv218-226.vkontakte.ru [93.186.231.218]
 15     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 16    71 ms    72 ms     *     srv218-226.vkontakte.ru [93.186.231.218]
 17    72 ms     *       72 ms  srv218-226.vkontakte.ru [93.186.231.218]

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## Soxo

Да нет, тут походу сьоня у всех трындец с внешкой........

----------


## Мистер Бендер

у меня тоже падает. волнами. в скайпе не поговорит. Принимаю еще как-то так, но вот передача...

----------


## Misteri

но mail.ru работает без проблем вообще... а вот контакт и куча других сайтов вообще никак((((( ВЕГА РУЛИТ(((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Мистер Бендер

а нельзя ли обратно, стать пользователем ЦСС ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> Вчера подключили Вегу.Вот второй день радуюсь и ни капли не жалею ,что отключил Черное Море =)


 


> Я тоже очень довольна Вегой!Я на Веге еще с ЦСС являюсь абонентом! Тут читала выше,что нельзя дозвониться в техподдержку,но мы всегда дозванивались, и всегда очень вежливо с нами общались.  Правда это было раза 2или 3 ,но все чин- чином. Больше звонить не доводилось. Может это так другие попадали. Хороший оператор! 
> Говорю так,потому-что перепробовали многих,но решили остановиться на Веге


 Большое спасибо за то, что нашли время выразить свое мнение! Нам очень приятно!

----------


## anray

А как можно поговорить непосредственно с исполнителями починки линии? Пару раз мою линию проверяли, но мои жалобы постоянно доходят до исполнителей в непонятно каком виде, в результате чего я получаю вместо ремонта просто понижение скорости порта, что не решает проблему, а просто понижает мне скорость.

----------


## Telecom

> а нельзя ли обратно, стать пользователем ЦСС ?


 А чей Вы пользователь сейчас?

----------


## Telecom

> А как можно поговорить непосредственно с исполнителями починки линии? Пару раз мою линию проверяли, но мои жалобы постоянно доходят до исполнителей в непонятно каком виде, в результате чего я получаю вместо ремонта просто понижение скорости порта, что не решает проблему, а просто понижает мне скорость.


 Напишите в ЛС Ваши личные данные:ФИО, логин, номер телефона (желательно мобильный) и номера заявок, если Вы их знаете-помните. И в чем заключается проблема на данный момент?

----------


## marchelly

*Telecom*, хорошо что вы прокомментировали лестный для вас отзыв, но будьте любезны опишите проблему возникшую вчера, потери пакетов, вплоть до 100% у всех пользователей. 
Скажу другое, переписываюсь и общаюсь не только с нашими компаниями, но и зарубежными, в плане оказания провайдерских услуг, так вот знаете, в чем основное отличие? Они в первую очередь занимаются проблемными отзывами и письмами, а потом уже говорят спасибо на спасибо, и один интересный момент, что если я спрошу в чем проблема, и попрошу детально разъяснить, мне ответят, что например такой-то сегмент работает нормально такой-то нормально, а вот в этом месте у нас перегружены каналы, мы направим ваш трафик по другому маршруту. От наших провайдеров ответ будет: ведутся работы. Какие работы днем ночью и тп. Не уподобляйтесь нашему уважаемому облРЭС  :smileflag:  
Говорите по существу. 
Спасибо.
Далее. 
Вот у вас в компании создана прекрасная система тикетов. 
Только вопрос в том что видимо ваш персонал имеет достаточно специфическое представление о том как следует правильно закрывать тикет.
Например. 
Тикет 148959. Проблема как-бы была устранена, что стоило мне практически ежедневных звонков с вопросом: "ну что как дела с моим тикетом?" И только через недели полторы мне сказали что проблема у вышестоящего провайдера Укомлайн, хотя замечу что на сайте вашей компании Укомлайн входит в состав Вега. Ничего странного, верно?  :smileflag:  В результате я был вынужден написать заявление на возмещение средств за период тех двух недель. Тикет видимо закрыли, клиента уведомлять не нужно, пусть догадывается сам.
Далее. Пример №2.
Тикет 155618 был создан на мое электронное письмо в вашу компанию с небольшой задержкой Еленой Наливкиной. Что произошло с ним дальше? Ничего, видимо закрыли. То что описывалось в нем выполнено не было. ответа клиенту не было. Пусть догадывается опять сам.
Вот и вчерашняя проблема. Хотелось бы услышать разъяснения.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Suicide

> От наших провайдеров ответ будет: ведутся работы.


 ещё бывает проблемы у вышестоящего провайдера
У веги есть сайт, форум почему нельзя там писать? Проблема ведь у многих, о плановых работах можно предупреждать заранее и о текущих неполадках тоже можно было бы написать.

----------


## Smiling

Я не сильно в курсе: на фтп Веги есть обмен музыкой, за фильмы знаю точно, что есть, а музыка???

----------


## vlad11

Не удалось оплатить услуги через терминалы ОСМП.
Опять лежал биллинг Веги?

----------


## eDi

> Я не сильно в курсе: на фтп Веги есть обмен музыкой, за фильмы знаю точно, что есть, а музыка???


 mp3.alkar.net
часто слушаю прямо с сервера

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> А чей Вы пользователь сейчас?


 когда раньше звонил в саппорт, то говорили ЦСС, теперь тот же номер - Вега...

Это я к тому, чтобы вернуть ту стабильность и скорость которая у меня была ДО Веги...

----------


## Telecom

> *Telecom*, хорошо что вы прокомментировали лестный для вас отзыв, но будьте любезны опишите проблему возникшую вчера, потери пакетов, вплоть до 100% у всех пользователей. 
> 
> Вот у вас в компании создана прекрасная система тикетов. 
> Только вопрос в том что видимо ваш персонал имеет достаточно специфическое представление о том как следует правильно закрывать тикет.
> Например. 
> Тикет 148959. Проблема как-бы была устранена, что стоило мне практически ежедневных звонков с вопросом: "ну что как дела с моим тикетом?" И только через недели полторы мне сказали что проблема у вышестоящего провайдера Укомлайн, хотя замечу что на сайте вашей компании Укомлайн входит в состав Вега. Ничего странного, верно?  В результате я был вынужден написать заявление на возмещение средств за период тех двух недель. Тикет видимо закрыли, клиента уведомлять не нужно, пусть догадывается сам.
> Далее. Пример №2.
> Тикет 155618 был создан на мое электронное письмо в вашу компанию с небольшой задержкой Еленой Наливкиной. Что произошло с ним дальше? Ничего, видимо закрыли. То что описывалось в нем выполнено не было. ответа клиенту не было. Пусть догадывается опять сам.
> Вот и вчерашняя проблема. Хотелось бы услышать разъяснения.
> Еще раз спасибо.


 Спасибо за Ваше мнение о работе нашей компании и моей лично. Будем принимать меры к исправлению! Я не мог отказать себе в удовольствии прокомментировать лестный отзыв.

Что касается общей проблемы: 19.11.2009 примерно с 18:40 наши пользователи во всех городах испытывали проблемы с доступом (задержки и потери пакетов до 60%) к внешнему сегменту сети интернет, также наблюдалось отсутствие доступа к части внешнего сегмента сети интернет. Причина - трудности с ап-стримом у магистрального оператора "Укомлайн".
На данный момент ситуация решена. Услуга предоставляется в полном объеме.

Тикет 155618 был закрыт до Вашего обращения, так как не смогли дозвониться. 
По следующему тикету: пишите  мне в личку, какие проблемы у Вас в данный момент?

----------


## Telecom

> когда раньше звонил в саппорт, то говорили ЦСС, теперь тот же номер - Вега...
> 
> Это я к тому, чтобы вернуть ту стабильность и скорость которая у меня была ДО Веги...


 Эх, где мои шестнадцать лет!!! Это я к тому, что пути назад нет. Есть только путь вперед. Vega объединила под своим именем многих операторов, и при координации такого большого объема работ случаются сбои. Но мы растем и развиваемся, слушаем, что Вы нам советуете, на какие ошибки указываете, по возможности стараемся учитывать Ваше мнение. Мы хотим, чтобы Интернет летал, а не падал! И работаем именно в этом направлении

----------


## Telecom

> Я не сильно в курсе: на фтп Веги есть обмен музыкой, за фильмы знаю точно, что есть, а музыка???


 Страничкой ранее выложил полный список ресурсов:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8056631&postcount=2314

----------


## Misteri

C:\Users\*****>tracert mail.ru

Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.43]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    23 ms    23 ms    15 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3   408 ms   375 ms   254 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4   733 ms   738 ms   723 ms  edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.198]

будьте добры объяснить почему у меня такие пинги при скачке файлов??? в данном случае параллельно шла скачка трейлера с kinopoisk.ru


C:\Users\******>tracert mail.ru

Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.43]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms    10 ms     8 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    23 ms    23 ms    15 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3    14 ms    18 ms    11 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4    28 ms    20 ms    20 ms  edge-3-wsx670410ge-7-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.198]
 в данном случае пинги без закачки в режиме бездействия линии.....

так же завышены, потому что раньше пинги при первых 4-х адресах которые я представил не превышали 18ms даже во время параллельной закачки файлов....

----------


## shmargen

ты еще результат команды например nestat 1 вылей сюда 
посмотреть какие звери у тебя живут  и жрут твой трафик

----------


## Мистер Бендер

Обмен пакетами с mail.ru [217.69.128.44] с 32 байтами данных
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=88мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=73мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=67мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=83мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=75мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=88мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=94мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=95мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=92мс TTL=114
Ответ от 217.69.128.44: число байт=32 время=77мс TTL=114

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> Vega объединила под своим именем многих операторов......


 В этом объединении есть свои + и свои -.
Со стороны компании (теперь уже Вега) вижу в основном +: уменьшение издержек (расходов) на обслуживание одного клиента. Хорошо это? Думаю да. 

Но, как показывает мировая практика, подобного рода слияния проходят в ущерб пользователю. В любом случае.

Так и в нашем случае, одни только неудобства, начиная с подключения. Работники пришли настраивать АДСЛ модем, до того, как протянули линию 
После этого эпопея подключения затянулась на 2 месяца (менеджеру Боярскому большой привет, очень "полезный" сотрудник).

Но это не все, никогда не думал, что разблокировка абонента (после дебеторки) может идти почти месяц!!!!!
Кто-то в компании вообще проверяет, что пишут ваши "спецы"? И как мне нравится универсальная отговорка "занижена изоляция". Возникает вопрос, либо инвалиды протягивали линию, либо инвалиды те, которые пытаются решить проблему (а может 1 и 2). Иначе как может выйти из строя (резко понизиться изоляция) линия, которой всего несколько месяцев?
Подводя итог, скажу, что заявка 160908 и ныне там.


PS: подключение как юр лицо. Как при этом можно вести бизнес?
PPS: PeopleNet, который предполагался в качестве резервного подключения, сейчас уже основное. Хорошо что это не основной офис, а удаленный.

----------


## Misteri

> Работники пришли настраивать АДСЛ модем, до того, как протянули линию 
> .


 жесть)))))
вспомнилось как мне инет 4 месяца подключали, а теперь несколько раз в месяц линию чинят))))))))

----------


## SPINOZA_WEB

> Кто-то в компании вообще проверяет, что пишут ваши "спецы"? И как мне нравится универсальная отговорка "занижена изоляция". Возникает вопрос, либо инвалиды протягивали линию, либо инвалиды те, которые пытаются решить проблему (а может 1 и 2). Иначе как может выйти из строя (резко понизиться изоляция) линия, которой всего несколько месяцев?


  полностью согласен у меня такая же ситуация но интернет есть, а линия летом тянула до 5-и мегабит щас еле 2 выдает и то перебои, я плюнул на это взял 2 мегабита  и....

----------


## Smiling

> полностью согласен у меня такая же ситуация но интернет есть, а линия летом тянула до 5-и мегабит щас еле 2 выдает и то перебои, я плюнул на это взял 2 мегабита  и....


 У меня тоже пакет на 2 мб и в течении дня постоянно периодически отключается и где-то через пару минут опять соединяет. Я уже молчу за то что до положенных 2 мб скорости у меня практически никогда не доходит. Жалко, что нет альтернативы, ато бы перключился точно.

----------


## shmargen

> и в течении дня постоянно периодически отключается и где-то через пару минут опять соединяет.


 ну да с частототой ваших разговоров по телефону и длительностью звонка

----------


## marchelly

> ну да с частототой ваших разговоров по телефону и длительностью звонка


 Читайте вики  :smileflag: 

Технология ADSL представляет собой вариант DSL, в котором доступная полоса пропускания канала распределена между исходящим и входящим трафиком несимметрично — для большинства пользователей входящий трафик значительно более существенен, чем исходящий, поэтому предоставление для него большей части полосы пропускания вполне оправдано. Обычная телефонная линия использует для передачи голоса полосу частот 0…4 кГц. Чтобы не мешать использованию телефонной сети по её прямому назначению, в ADSL нижняя граница диапазона частот находится на уровне 26 кГц. Верхняя же граница, исходя из требований к скорости передачи данных и возможностей телефонного кабеля, составляет 1,1 МГц. Эта полоса пропускания делится на две части — частоты от 26 кГц до 138 кГц отведены исходящему потоку данных, а частоты от 138 кГц до 1,1 МГц — входящему. Полоса частот от 26 кГц до 1,1 МГц была выбрана не случайно. Начиная с частоты 20кГц и выше, затухание имеет линейную зависимость от частоты.

*Такое частотное разделение позволяет разговаривать по телефону не прерывая обмен данными по той же линии.* Разумеется, возможны ситуации, когда либо высокочастотный сигнал ADSL-модема негативно влияет на электронику современного телефона, либо телефон из-за каких-либо особенностей своей схемотехники вносит в линию посторонний высокочастотный шум или же сильно изменяет её АЧХ в области высоких частот; для борьбы с этим в телефонную сеть непосредственно в квартире абонента устанавливается фильтр низких частот (частотный разделитель, англ. Splitter), пропускающий к обычным телефонам только низкочастотную составляющую сигнала и устраняющий возможное влияние телефонов на линию. Такие фильтры не требуют дополнительного питания, поэтому речевой канал остаётся в строю при отключённой электрической сети и в случае неисправности оборудования ADSL.

----------


## shmargen

2 marchelly
я то это все знаю
это предыдущему оратору у которого может не быть даже сплитера либо он не правильно подключен с кучей еще паралельных телефонов

----------


## marchelly

> 2 marchelly
> я то это все знаю
> это предыдущему оратору у которого может не быть даже сплитера либо он не правильно подключен с кучей еще паралельных телефонов


 Параллельные телефоны это я бы сказал ретро  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> 2 marchelly
> я то это все знаю
> это предыдущему оратору у которого может не быть даже сплитера либо он не правильно подключен с кучей еще паралельных телефонов


 обо всём этом говорят настройщики интернета при подключении....

----------


## Smiling

> 2 marchelly
> я то это все знаю
> это предыдущему оратору у которого может не быть даже сплитера либо он не правильно подключен с кучей еще паралельных телефонов


 shargen, с какой ещё частотой разговоров, - я по мобильнику разговариваю, а таким телефоном, если раз в неделю пользуюсь то это хорошо, так что не надо мне про это, да и паралельных телефонов у меня нет, просто всё дело в том, что интернет у Веги такой ''хороший''

----------


## Inviz

> shargen, с какой ещё частотой разговоров, - я по мобильнику разговариваю, а таким телефоном, если раз в неделю пользуюсь то это хорошо, так что не надо мне про это, да и паралельных телефонов у меня нет, просто всё дело в том, что интернет у Веги такой ''хороший''


 Я тоже так думал, пока не поменял внутриквартирную проводку и вместо 2мбит получил 8  :smileflag:  Возможно, в данном случае виноват провайдер, но это совершенно не обязательно.

----------


## Avtrof

Прошу помочь. Вчера провели интернет от Вега (по кабелю без модема). Установщик настроил соединение, но покрайне мере он так решил, а к инету не конектится. Всунул кабель к себе в нетбук и - "смотри, а у меня работает - у тебя проблемы с компом...."

Я все же думаю, чт он ввел не правильные настройки. На сайте Веги информации по настройке в Одессе нет. Подскажите, как правильно настроить.

----------


## Smiling

Да уж, сервис просто супер)

----------


## ODESIT

> Прошу помочь. Вчера провели интернет от Вега (по кабелю без модема). Установщик настроил соединение, но покрайне мере он так решил, а к инету не конектится. Всунул кабель к себе в нетбук и - "смотри, а у меня работает - у тебя проблемы с компом...."
> 
> Я все же думаю, чт он ввел не правильные настройки. На сайте Веги информации по настройке в Одессе нет. Подскажите, как правильно настроить.


 возможно у вас есть какие то проблемы с компом (с windows или сетевой) но Установщик по идее не должен с этим разбираться (за бесплатно)
давайте для начала уточним к какому прову вы подключились, матрица или цсс оптима?

----------


## Avtrof

ЦСС. 
Подключая провот к ноуту, у меня появляется "подключение 100 мбит", но подключиться к инету не могу.
Выдает ошибку 800

----------


## ODESIT

> Да уж, сервис просто супер)


 причём здесь сервис если на другом компе показали что инет работает ???

----------


## ODESIT

> ЦСС. 
> Подключая провот к ноуту, у меня появляется "подключение 100 мбит", но подключиться к инету не могу.
> Выдает ошибку 800


 позвоните в техподдержку, так как я точно не помню настроек цсс, вам просто нужно создать будет новое интернет соединение
356-356 (2 потом 5)
ну и если погуглить на тему ошибка 800 тоже много ответов полезных найти можно

----------


## Avtrof

Я думал, что ктото может дать настройки !!!

----------


## Smiling

> причём здесь сервис если на другом компе показали что инет работает ???


 Да при том, что настройщик мог бы показать человеку какие настройки нужно сделать для подключения!

----------


## ODESIT

> Я думал, что ктото может дать настройки !!!


 если у вас цсс то вам должны были дать какуюто карточку на которой написан ваш логин и пароль и на ней написаны все настройки помоему

----------


## ODESIT

настройки впн соеденения http://matrix.odessa.ua/?f=support&page=19

----------


## Avtrof

> если у вас цсс то вам должны были дать какуюто карточку на которой написан ваш логин и пароль и на ней написаны все настройки помоему


 Логин на листике, пароль на карточке. Больше ничего. Если бы что то было, то я бы обязательно справился, а так спасибо, что хоть попробывал установить настройки

----------


## nick_2000

Текст вопроса: Установка подключения по технологии СКС?
Текст ответа: Для настройки сетевого соединения на вашем компьютере должна быть установлена и включена сетевая плата.
---
Шаг 1. Найти на рабочем столе иконку "сетевое окружение" и кликнуть на ней правой кнопкой мыши.
В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "свойства".
Шаг 2. В открывшемся окне найти значок "подключение по локальной сети" и кликнуть на нём правой кнопкой мыши.
В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "свойства".
Шаг 3. В открывшемся окне:
1.Поставить галочку на против строки "при подключении вывести значок в область уведомлений"
2.Выделить опцию "Протокол интернета (TCP/IP)" и нажать кнопку свойства.
Шаг 4. В открывшемся окне:
1.Выбрать опцию "Получать IP-адрес автоматически"
2.Выбрать опцию "Получать адрес DNS-сервера автоматически" после чего в этом и предыдущем окне нажать кнопку ОК (В зависимости от версии ОС в окне "Шаг 3" может быть кнопка закрыть)
После того как вы проделаете все выше перечисленные действия в правом нижнем углу монитора "трей" появится значок сетевого соединения.
Настройки сетевого соединения завершены, можно приступить к настройке VPN соединения.
---
Для настройки VPN соединения на вашем компьютере должна быть установлена, настроена и включена сетевая плата.
Шаг 1. Найти на рабочем столе иконку "сетевое окружение" и кликнуть на ней правой кнопкой мыши.
В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "свойства".
Шаг 2. В открывшемся окне найти значок "Мастер новых подключений" и запустить его.
Шаг 3. В открывшемся окне выбрать кнопку далее.
Шаг 4. В следующем окне поставить точку на против "Подключить к сети на рабочем столе" и нажать кнопку далее.
Шаг 5. В новом окне поставить точку на против "Подключение к виртуальной частной сети" и нажать кнопку далее.
Шаг 6. В новом окне укажите название соединения на пример CSS и нажмите кнопку далее.
Шаг 7. в этом окне нужно указать что набор номера не требуется после чего нажать кнопку далее.
Шаг 8. В следующем окне укажите адрес сервера к которому будет производится подключение, по умолчанию, адрес сервера 10.5.1.1
Шаг 9. В данном окне поставить галочку на против "поместить ярлык на рабочий стол" и нажать кнопку готово.
Шаг 10. После нажатия кнопки готово в предыдущем шаге. Откроется окно в котором нажимаем кнопку свойства.
Шаг 11. В новом окне перейти на вкладку безопасность и снять галочку напротив "требуется обратное шифрование (иначе отключаться)" после чего нажать кнопку ОК
Шаг 11. В открывшемся окне вводите ваш логин и пароль после чего нажимаете кнопку подключение.

----------


## Avtrof

спасибо!!!! Обязательно отпишусь, когда проверю

----------


## Soxo

Ент прикол в тему.
  Дней десять назад  уговорил меня таки знакомый мол приди  винду переставь,  созрел пошёл переставил. Говорю ну что давай логин и пароль) а нету грит два года был вбит в память а так не помню не то не другое).
 Лан грю читал мол зная код абонента по телефону можно выяснить сию информацию. Звоню в тех потдержку обьясняю так и так0), ну логин дали сходу а от пароль ето надо было слышать) и так и сяк, не могу  тыры пыры) грю всеж данные  те дали от имени до кода, телефон по адресу томуж) какие прорблемы)- с горем пополам  сменил на номер счёта  дабы не произносить в слух)).
  Говорю её погодь, ща вобью чоб  не перезванивать  коль чот с натсройками не то.
  Как чуял, начало выдавать ошибку.  Технарь грит да не, пароль  когда н етот знаю таку, ещё какуюто знате а другие не знает)).
 Грю давай идти   от иного, проверь светит тебе Локалка аль нет, пауза пяток секунд и гениальный ответ - К сажелению счас ето проделать не могу, тут  подсказали мол в вашем  районе модернизация линии  иль поломка и инета  попросту  пару тройку часов не будет)). Грю как так), час назад в паре кварталов  от той местности был у меня дома, а тут  нету и не будет )), короче дальше не продолжал распрощался с намерением  для себя еще раз настройки проверить.
 В итоге  всё было елементарно просто- в сборке винды была вбита маска подсети  не та и выдача IP не автоматом, спустя пять минут  после  того разговора  инет работал  без всяких нареканий.
 Мораль сей басни такова- естесно  не зная  что советовать технарь мягко сьехал придумал  забавную историю с поломкой на линии), хотя  дет ранее это понимая что счас спрыгнет я ему просто обяснил " мол все мы люди человеки многое не знаем, коли не в курсах как решить проблему, переключи на более грамотного в тех вопросах оператора", хотя  парень был вежлив  да культурен ну сразу  чуствовалось что в тех вопросах немного зелен.

----------


## Avtrof

> Текст вопроса: Установка подключения по технологии СКС?
> Текст ответа: Для настройки сетевого соединения на вашем компьютере должна быть установлена и включена сетевая плата.
> ---
> Шаг 1. Найти на рабочем столе иконку "сетевое окружение" и кликнуть на ней правой кнопкой мыши.
> В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "свойства".
> Шаг 2. В открывшемся окне найти значок "подключение по локальной сети" и кликнуть на нём правой кнопкой мыши.
> В открывшемся меню выбрать опцию "свойства".
> Шаг 3. В открывшемся окне:
> 1.Поставить галочку на против строки "при подключении вывести значок в область уведомлений"
> ...


 
Огромное спасибо!!! Все получилось, только шаг 11 нужно поставить галочку перед дополнительные (выборочные) параметры и там поставить галочку "незашифрованный пароль (РАР)".

В остальном все правильно

Сейчас буду настраивать роутер Асус 520.

----------


## marchelly

Уважаемый *Telecom*, смешным выглядит хитрый блок айпитейблс или другого файрвола у вас на https://cp.4game.ru/index/login.html с виду все нормально, но какой-бы mtu не стоял ругается на то что большой пакет не пролазит 1396, ставим 1300 для ппптп, и 1300 не пролазит  :smileflag:  Я честно был на вашей стороне и говорил что это полный бред что провайдер режет "линейку" (только пару дней назад узнал что такое линейка  :smileflag: ) но когда поковырялся, оказалось что все на это намекает. через открытого прокси ходит хорошо. Еще сегодня отпишусь на сам сервис cp.4game.ru чтобы они подтвердили что ни сеть ни конкретный айпи не имеют никаких ограничений с их стороны.
Это будет анекдот да и только  :smileflag:  самое интересное что traceroute -TF cp.4game.ru 443 пролазит  :smileflag:  и все  :smileflag:  то есть для вида вроде все нормально  :smileflag: 
Буду рад если я ошибаюсь и был прав с самого начала когда был на вашей стороне.
ПС, что там с PTR записями? Ну в чем проблема, я уже месяца полтора жду чтобы вы заменили PTR 217.146.244.144 marchelly.org.ua Спс.  :smileflag:

----------


## nick_2000

> Огромное спасибо!!! Все получилось, только шаг 11 нужно поставить галочку перед дополнительные (выборочные) параметры и там поставить галочку "незашифрованный пароль (РАР)".
> 
> В остальном все правильно


 Не за что. Информация взята отсюда. Так что, говорите спасибо ЦСС.

----------


## marchelly

Спасибо уважаемым работникам компании Вега. За последние два дня были даны ответы и приняты решения по всем интересующим меня вопросам. Могу сказать, что сервис, как и обещали представители компании Вега, *Telecom* и *BANN*, улучшается. Еще раз отмечу, что все мои вопросы системного характера, связанные с удобством пользования, надежностью и стабильностью линий связи компании, оперативностью изменений данных со стороны провайдера. Уверен все это будет полезно и удобно в настоящем и будущем для большинства пользователей нашей сети.

----------


## Misteri

> Мораль сей басни такова- естесно  не зная  что советовать технарь мягко сьехал придумал  забавную историю с поломкой на линии), хотя  дет ранее это понимая что счас спрыгнет я ему просто обяснил " мол все мы люди человеки многое не знаем, коли не в курсах как решить проблему, переключи на более грамотного в тех вопросах оператора", хотя  парень был вежлив  да культурен ну сразу  чуствовалось что в тех вопросах немного зелен.


 это ещё что, у меня вот авария на районе была 4 недели назад, так ни телефон ни инет не раболтали почти неделю) ну мы в первый же днь звякнули от соседей так мол и так, составили заявку ну нас по началу кормили завтраками..... прошло дней 5 я так ими наелся что чуть не лопнул... (а прикиньте, объявили как раз карантин, на улицу толком не выйдешь, дома делать нечего, а инета нету, ещё и пригород), ну с горем пополам мне на 6-й день делают инет и телефон.. радости море...
а вчера мне значит звонят на мобилу и спрашивают "вы подавали заявку на ремонт, я говорю "да" ещё недели 4 назад, мне говорят ну так вот мы звоним чтоб начать ремонт линии и спросить как именно у вас перестал работать телефон и во сколько?" я им объясняю что уже недели 3 как всё работает, они не верят и спрашивают а вы уверены?, переспрашивают Ф.И.О. разговаривал минут 10 пока всё-таки они поверили что у меня всё работает))
P.S. сначала на твою заявку отвечают 4 недели, а потом ещё и доказать не можешь что уже всё хорошо :smileflag: )

----------


## Soxo

> P.S. сначала на твою заявку отвечают 4 недели, а потом ещё и доказать не можешь что уже всё хорошо)


 Не скажи, с момента появления  в компании Telecom и BANN- не вижу чоб кто то кто к ним из обратившихся ,испытывал долгосрочные проблемы а вернее не решённые вопросы ( хотя  проблем у прова ещё хватает, при этом каждый месяц новые, то пинг был выше чутка, счас корость больше режут вечерами и.т.д)

----------


## Misteri

> Не скажи, с момента появления  в компании Telecom и BANN- не вижу чоб кто то кто к ним из обратившихся ,испытывал долгосрочные проблемы а вернее не решённые вопросы ( хотя  проблем у прова ещё хватает, при этом каждый месяц новые, то пинг был выше чутка, счас корость больше режут вечерами и.т.д)


 не-не.. ты что :smileflag:  это я исключительно про тех. поддержку говорил по 42-42-42
 я тогда заявку просто в тех. поддержку оставлял. так как небыло доступа в инет чтоб тут написать нашим спасителям :smileflag: 
а Telecom меня уже много раз выручал. за это ему отдельное спасибо

----------


## Мистер Бендер

у кого еще линия лажает? падения жуткие - в час до 15-20 раз до нуля практически. С самого утра

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

Кто тут говорил про улучшение сервиса??
Уже месяц как делают. Результат 0.

----------


## Misteri

> у кого еще линия лажает? падения жуткие - в час до 15-20 раз до нуля практически. С самого утра


 у меня только рост пинга при закачках.. за 700-800....
а если просто по инету лазить то не лагает.. наверно если позвонишь в тех.поддержку то тебе как и в басне скажут что это линию модернизируют в твоём районе))

----------


## Jenya_

> у кого еще линия лажает? падения жуткие - в час до 15-20 раз до нуля практически. С самого утра


 +1
 25-26 постоянно падает инет,особенно по вечерам.

----------


## LEXX_odessa

> Не скажи, с момента появления  в компании Telecom и BANN- не вижу чоб кто то кто к ним из обратившихся ,испытывал долгосрочные проблемы а вернее не решённые вопросы ( хотя  проблем у прова ещё хватает, при этом каждый месяц новые, то пинг был выше чутка, счас корость больше режут вечерами и.т.д)


 Для свой статистики взгляни как на мои посты от https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=6787649#post6787649
И далее....и посчитай сколько месяцев не решенной проблеме  :smileflag: Особенно за октябрь......там моя заявка типа до сих пор в работе(эт я так думаю бо никто не отписывался  за неё)
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=7265328#post7265328

----------


## Telecom

2Мистер Бендер
2Jenya_
Пишите свои данные в ЛС (логин, ФИО человека на ком договор и контактный телефон).

2GooD_Neighbour 
Сегодня попробую уточнить состояние Вашей заявки и отписать.

----------


## ZSerge

http://alkar.net.
Абонент ЦСС, качаю отсюда со скоростью 1.5 Мгб, с медиаматрикс 8 мгб, почему так?

----------


## Telecom

Медиа - локальный ресурс, скорость ограничивается возможностью порта и загруженностью оборудования.
алькар = скорости на внешку если не приобретен доп пакет, если приобретен, то до 8Мбит/с.

2 GooD_Neighbour 
Проверьте, все должно работать.

----------


## ZSerge

> Вот список наиболее популярных локальных ресурсов нашей компании, которые доступны только нашим клиентам:
> 
>  http://video.alkar.net/
>  http://video.alkar.net/hdtv/
>  http://auto.alkar.net/
>  http://audiobooks.alkar.net/
>  http://tvbox.alkar.net/
>  http://shanson.alkar.net/
>  http://mail.alkar.net/
> ...


 Здесь Вы указали для "Локальных пользователей".

----------


## ZSerge

С геймбоксалькар качаю 8 мгб.
С видеоалькар 1.5 мгб.
Я чего-то не понимаю?
В чем разница?

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

> Спасибо уважаемым работникам компании Вега. За последние два дня были даны ответы и приняты решения по всем интересующим меня вопросам. Могу сказать, что сервис, как и обещали представители компании Вега, *Telecom* и *BANN*, улучшается.


 хвалить рано
4 день нет телефонной связи
на счету есть деньги
попытки по емейлам решить проблему футболятся
безобразие (мягко говоря)

----------


## QUelloRE

Сегодня подключили ADSL. Подписание договора и оплата произвелась вчера. Пришли парни, 10 минут пошаманили, и ушли))) Целый день тестирую - пока никаких нареканий нет, за что заплатил - то и получил в полном объеме!

Только вот один вопрос возник - Bittorrent не раздает((( Кто подскажет в чем дело?

----------


## Soxo

> Только вот один вопрос возник - Bittorrent не раздает((( Кто подскажет в чем дело?


 Реал IP проплатить забыли .

----------


## QUelloRE

И что, без него никак?

----------


## Soxo

> И что, без него никак?


 Да нет и без него можно, ток скачивать даст только с того у кого  он имеется, иногда на раздачах де парочка раздающих как раз Реал IP ой как вспоминается .
 Да и нынче он не такой уж и дорогой всгео 15 гришек.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

кагбе не в обиду  :smileflag:

----------


## Dimius

Уже неделю как подключился к Vega от CSS. Вначале были небольшие шероховатости, однако потом они были устранены. Скоростью и постоянством инета  пока доволен. Тех.поддержка - грамотная. Установщики - не совсем. Из оставшихся на данный момент проблемы следующие:
1) Пинг на рамблер уходит с 20% потерь. Думаю это проблема рамблера, работе не мешает. Остальные сайты - пинги без потерь
2) Из пока замеченного - несмотря на присутствие пинга на www.youtube.com (хотя и высокого - 400мс), сам ютуб ни в эксплоере, ни в фаерфоксе не открывается. Насколько понимаю, это проблема c MTU. Так вот подскажите, как и где нужно/можно изменить настройки?
Модем Dlink 2650, пока стоит в режиме бриджа. Windows XP. Спасибо..

----------


## ODESIT

> Уже неделю как подключился к Vega от CSS. Вначале были небольшие шероховатости, однако потом они были устранены. Скоростью и постоянством инета  пока доволен. Тех.поддержка - грамотная. Установщики - не совсем. Из оставшихся на данный момент проблемы следующие:
> 1) Пинг на рамблер уходит с 20% потерь. Думаю это проблема рамблера, работе не мешает. Остальные сайты - пинги без потерь
> 2) Из пока замеченного - несмотря на присутствие пинга на www.youtube.com (хотя и высокого - 400мс), сам ютуб ни в эксплоере, ни в фаерфоксе не открывается. Насколько понимаю, это проблема c MTU. Так вот подскажите, как и где нужно/можно изменить настройки?
> Модем Dlink 2650, пока стоит в режиме бриджа. Windows XP. Спасибо..


 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826159/ru

----------


## Misteri

а что стоимость реального IP уже снизилась до 15грн??
вроде стоил 27.5грн

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

Нормальные провайдеры дают реал IP без дополнительной платы, правда обычно динамический. За статику почти у всех нужно доплачивать.

----------


## Delux

> Нормальные провайдеры дают реал IP без дополнительной платы, правда обычно динамический. За статику почти у всех нужно доплачивать.


 да у нас у всех реалы, это  чувак перпутал!
за статический теперь поменялась цена с 27 грн на 15!
каждый может ошибиться!

----------


## Мистер Бендер

не ощущаю проблем с торрентами, хотя порт не открыт. отдача до 100-125 качаю до 250 и более (пакет на 2,5)

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

Статика для Торрентов вообще не нужна. Static IP только в том случае, когда нужно подключаться к своему компу из внешки, т.е. на компе поднят сервак. Это бывает не так часто (я про домашние ПК)

----------


## Delux

> Статика для Торрентов вообще не нужна. Static IP только в том случае, когда нужно подключаться к своему компу из внешки, т.е. на компе поднят сервак. Это бывает не так часто (я про домашние ПК)


 о_О - это вы кому?  :smileflag:

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> о_О - это вы кому?


 Тем, кто не в курсе этого. Выше как раз обсуждалась эта тема

----------


## Misteri

> да у нас у всех реалы, это  чувак перпутал!
> за статический теперь поменялась цена с 27 грн на 15!
> каждый может ошибиться!


 да, это я ошибся...
увидел что в верху заговорили про Реал IP и сам написал Реал вместо статического)
а давно цена уменьшилась?
кстати а если взять этот статический IP это как-то повлияет на пинг в играх??? в частности GTAIV

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> да, это я ошибся...
> увидел что в верху заговорили про Реал IP и сам написал Реал вместо статического)
> а давно цена уменьшилась?
> кстати а если взять этот статический IP это как-то повлияет на пинг в играх??? в частности GTAIV


 никак

----------


## Misteri

значит пока можно не покупать

----------


## Dimius

> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826159/ru


 И с какого примерно размера МТУ пробовать?

----------


## ODESIT

> И с какого примерно размера МТУ пробовать?


 поставьте 1200 или 1450, если не сможете сделать это вручную то в инете есть куча програмулинок которые меняют мту

----------


## Dimius

Спасибо, вручную смогу 
--
1200, 1450 не катит...

----------


## shmargen

http://www.adslclub.ru/new/man/spec/mtu
http://www.speedguide.net/analyzer.php - страница на которой Вы можете проверить свои параметры, такие как IP адрес, MTU, MSS, RWIN и т.д., в том числе получить совет по оптимизации своего соединения;

----------


## ODESIT

> Спасибо, вручную смогу 
> --
> 1200, 1450 не катит...


 тогда проблема не в мту, если бы модем был не бриджём грешил бы на днс но ..
а покажите трасерт на www.youtube.com, в C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts лишних записей нет ? комп прогоните cureit

----------


## Мистер Бендер

шось в лиси здохло! за день ни одного лага и скорость максимальная...

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> шось в лиси здохло! за день ни одного лага и скорость максимальная...


 Выходной. Корпоративщики сидят дома

----------


## Sfajrat

> Только вот один вопрос возник - Bittorrent не раздает((( Кто подскажет в чем дело?


  Надо настроить портфорвадинг на модеме. И IP здесь не причём.

----------


## Telecom

> хвалить рано
> 4 день нет телефонной связи
> на счету есть деньги
> попытки по емейлам решить проблему футболятся
> безобразие (мягко говоря)


 О том, что у Вас не работает телефон, Вы сообщили, подав заявку только в пятницу 27.11.09. К мастерам она попадет 30.11.09, и в зависимости от количества и очередности, будет отработана.

----------


## Паноптикум

Это уже и правда работает во всех городах?

----------


## LEXX_odessa

> Это уже и правда работает во всех городах?


 А что уже личный кабинет для Одессы сделали?Куда нам менять тарифные планы если кабинет не фурычит ?


А вот интересно...прошло уже 2 дня как отрубилась связь на днепродороге...звоню каждый день в тех.сап. и как всегда завтра сделают или доделают.......я хоть в свой выходной(среду) смогу получить интернет или это будет уже 3-ий день ?))

----------


## Delux

ммм.....
Люди когда ж вы сделайте личный кабинет для ЦСС... е***... хочу попробовать турбокнопку, и всякие другие примочки, плз, послезавтра бездник, хочу покайфовать! но... это же ВеГо

----------


## LEXX_odessa

О...даже тырнет появился...

----------


## Telecom

> А что уже личный кабинет для Одессы сделали?Куда нам менять тарифные планы если кабинет не фурычит ?


 Радоваться могут пока только физические лица, у которых есть доступ в Личный кабинет. Но мы работаем над вопросом, интересующим остальных физических лиц! Ожидайте!

----------


## LEXX_odessa

> Радоваться могут пока только физические лица, у которых есть доступ в Личный кабинет. Но мы работаем над вопросом, интересующим остальных физических лиц! Ожидайте!


 Та нет....тут ожидания идут по очереди......
С июня ожидаем:



> Среда, 24 июня 2009г
> Работа над проектом WiFi продолжается.
> Мы тестируем оборудование нескольких поставщиков.
> Сейчас проект находится на этапе перенастройки софта под наши нужды и устранения проблем в работе оборудования на нашей сети.
> Скорость выполнения этих задач будет зависеть от скорости работы потенциальных поставщиков.
> Мы изучаем новинки оборудования, которые появляются на рынке, но возможности работы IPTV через Wi-Fi пока не рассматриваем, поскольку есть проблемы с передачей HD-TV с помощью этой технологии.


 Там же где то и IPTV и многое другое обсуждаемое всеми  :smileflag:

----------


## Dimius

> тогда проблема не в мту, ... комп прогоните cureit


 То что надо, был изменен файл Host и 1 файлик завирусован, а nod32 ничего не нашел. Еще раз убеждаюсь в необходимости связки nod32+dr.web.
Кстати трассировка до и после - одинакова.
С меня печенька...

----------


## Dimius

*Especially for Telecom*
Подключился 2 недели назад к Vega через CSS. Качество интернета, даже на ADSL-технологии (до этого имел опыт работы в интернете от другого провайдера через сетевую карту) - пока на высоте, особенно после года вынужденного пользования мобильным интернетом. За первую неделю накачал кучу трафика, без особых проблем. Интернет стабилен, работает круглосуточно, по принципу 24*7*365. Из пожеланий - не хватает страницы статистики для управления настройками - но вижу, что скоро эту проблему решат. Как уже выше постил, тех.поддержка на уровне.
Так что желаю процветания нашему провайдеру и скорейшего решения всех проблем! Пока ко мне не проведут какую-либо оптику - я с вами. Так держать!

----------


## Telecom

> *Especially for Telecom*
> Подключился 2 недели назад к Vega через CSS. Качество интернета, даже на ADSL-технологии (до этого имел опыт работы в интернете от другого провайдера через сетевую карту) - пока на высоте, особенно после года вынужденного пользования мобильным интернетом. За первую неделю накачал кучу трафика, без особых проблем. Интернет стабилен, работает круглосуточно, по принципу 24*7*365. Из пожеланий - не хватает страницы статистики для управления настройками - но вижу, что скоро эту проблему решат. Как уже выше постил, тех.поддержка на уровне.
> Так что желаю процветания нашему провайдеру и скорейшего решения всех проблем! Пока ко мне не проведут какую-либо оптику - я с вами. Так держать!


 Спасибо за Ваш отзыв и за пожелания! Мы будем так держать!

----------


## Delux

> Спасибо за Ваш отзыв и за пожелания! Мы будем так держать!


  добрый дядя телеком! здравствуйте! у мну седня варенья день! можно как то абоненту цсс бывшему не оптиме без личного кабинета, подойти куда нить, и сделать турбо день! плз!

----------


## pavlentus

Как можно попасть в ваш офис, чтобы сделать абонплату, а то в остальных 6-и персонал жует семки.

----------


## pasport

Вегой практически доволен.наконец есть 8 заявленых мегабит а не 6 как раньше.обычно все хорошо.иногда только омрачает жизнь проблемы с днс.

----------


## Telecom

> добрый дядя телеком! здравствуйте! у мну седня варенья день! можно как то абоненту цсс бывшему не оптиме без личного кабинета, подойти куда нить, и сделать турбо день! плз!


 Доброго дня!
От своего лица и от лица ТГ Vega поздравляю Вас С Днем рожденья! К сожалению, мы не успели наладить Турбокнопку к этому дню. Поэтому она появится только вместе с личным кабинетом. Но на данный момент у Вас скорость "по порту" на локальные ресурсы и на Одессу, т.е. максимально возможная скорость.  Кнопка увеличила бы скорость только на "внешку".

----------


## Telecom

> Как можно попасть в ваш офис, чтобы сделать абонплату, а то в остальных 6-и персонал жует семки.


 Когда и в каком абонентском отделе Вы наблюдали описанную ситуацию?
Сообщите время и адрес, где это происходило, и в случае подтверждения Ваших слов сотрудники будут наказаны.



> чтобы *сделать* абонплату


 Какое действие подразумевалось под этим словом?
Если Вы хотите сменить пакет, то можете подойти в любой абонентский отдел и написать заявление на смену пакета + заявление на управление услугами по телефону (персональный код), и в дальнейшем производите смену пакета, не выходя из дома.
Если же под "сделать" Вы имели в виду оплатить, то есть множество вариантов:
    * через сайт vegatele.com с помощью платежной карты;
    * через терминалы I-box;
    * через платежную Интернет-систему Portmone;
    * через кассы банков, в любом филиале "Пивденного банка", "Имэксбанка", "Правэкс-Банка", "ПриватБанка",  "Инвестбанка" комиссия = 0%; в банке "Финансы и кредит" комиссия = 2-3грн.

----------


## pavlentus

спасибо за подробный FAQ, можно чуточку по медленнее, я записываю.

----------


## Delux

Кстати, видел не только в iboxaх теперь вега, а в другом, не помню как называется, он стоит возле наталки, короче более распространенный чем ibox!
эххх.... ну даже на Одессу у меня 4.5 мбита, не 8!

----------


## pavlentus

Delux, откуда такая скорость, кто спонсор?

----------


## Delux

> Delux, откуда такая скорость, кто спонсор?


 ммм... 
эт вы о чем? скорость маленькая, спонсор? че за день такой!

----------


## pavlentus

1k траффика на шарочку, продолжить?

----------


## Delux

> 1k траффика на шарочку, продолжить?


 не понял

----------


## pavlentus

на церковные таировские сидите?

----------


## Delux

фуххх... вы издеваетесь! если по теме, пишите в личку!

----------


## pavlentus

я? да вы что! разуй однопартийцам глаза.

----------


## Telecom

> спасибо за подробный FAQ, можно чуточку по медленнее, я записываю.


 Моргайте пореже и все запишете.
У Вас есть конкретный вопрос или пофлудить зашли?

----------


## pavlentus

> Моргайте пореже и все запишете.
> У Вас есть конкретный вопрос или пофлудить зашли?


 А где на данный момент флуд не востребован?

----------


## Sekleta

М-да, заключили договор с Вегой, оплатили, обещали в течении недели установить (в частности это прописано в договоре)... Прошла неделя, никто не звонил - пошли узнавать - сказали, что ждать еще минимум неделю и то, они не гарантируют, скорее подключат до НГ... Начало уже не радостное, а что будет дальше?..

----------


## Telecom

2 Sekleta
Напишите пожалуйста в ЛС ФИО человека которого заключен договор и контактный телефон.
Посмотрим, что можно сделать.

----------


## pavlentus

как там SEGA поживает?

----------


## Irivada

> М-да, заключили договор с Вегой, оплатили, обещали в течении недели установить (в частности это прописано в договоре)... Прошла неделя, никто не звонил - пошли узнавать - сказали, что ждать еще минимум неделю и то, они не гарантируют, скорее подключат до НГ... Начало уже не радостное, а что будет дальше?..


 Не всё так плохо, у нас по договору был месяц, а ждали мы подключения 2 месяца  Думали, что уже никакого терпения не хватит, но этот радостный момент настал))) Только могу пожелать удачи, чтоб хоть до НГ подключили.

Теперь с этой Вегой возникла другая проблема, тупо не можем зайти в личный кабинет и проверить состояние лицевого счёта, ни один логин и пароль не подходят...  :smileflag:

----------


## ImHOTeP

Уважаемый, Telecom! Вопрос по сути: что случилось со скоростью (загрузки) "на Одессу"? неделю назад + - пару дней скорость по Одессе упала до пакетной (Безлимитный 1,5), и даже ниже ~1,2 мбит. Отдача снизилась где-то вдвое, чем была раньше.. т.е. до 8-10 мбит.   Внешка, в принципе, без изменений (~1-1,2 мбит... - сейчас не об этом).
У меня цсс. Звонил в тех.сап. несколько дней назад, сказали: "у вас ограничена скорость порта. почему и зачем и кто ограничил - выясним и попытаемся исправить". Пока никаких результатов. 
Как бы ускорить процесс решения проблемы, чтобы и у Вас и у меня это отняло минимум времени и нервов? Заранее спасибо! 
p.s. если это коснулось только меня (в чем я сомневаюсь), данные договора и т.д. отправлю в ЛС...

----------


## LEXX_odessa

```
Статистика Ping для 93.158.134.8:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 140, получено = 107, потеряно = 33
    (23% потерь)
Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
    Минимальное = 34мсек, Максимальное = 3939 мсек, Среднее = 786 мсек
```

 

```
Трассировка маршрута к ya.ru [93.158.134.8]
 максимальным числом прыжков 30:

 1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  my.router [192.168.1.1]
 2     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 3    10 ms    10 ms    14 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
 4     *     3712 ms     *     core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomlin
et [93.178.204.177]
 5  1902 ms    63 ms   346 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [21
30.29.202]
 6    29 ms    33 ms    33 ms  yandex-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.88]
 7   111 ms    45 ms    40 ms  titanium-vlan904.yandex.net [213.180.208.94]
 8    48 ms    98 ms    38 ms  silicon-vlan901.yandex.net [77.88.56.125]
 9    44 ms    45 ms    48 ms  odin-vlan4.yandex.net [213.180.210.187]
10    49 ms    48 ms    37 ms  ya.ru [93.158.134.8]
```

----------

,    :      y-tube       play   .    ...  ,   - . FF, Opera, IE -    





> youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.39.102]  32  :
>   74.125.39.102:  =32 =47 TTL=53
>   74.125.39.102:  =32 =48 TTL=53
>   74.125.39.102:  =32 =48 TTL=53
>   74.125.39.102:  =32 =50 TTL=53
> 
>  Ping  74.125.39.102:
>     :  = 4,  = 4,  = 0
>     (0% )
> ...


    .

----------


## eDi

> ,    :      y-tube       play   .    ...  ,   - . FF, Opera, IE -


 ,    ,      . 
,   ,             (   )?

----------


## Loud_Swir

> ,


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


 ,  - ...              )

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> ,   ,             (   )?


 RAdmin

----------


## 1

Teamwiever   .

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Soxo

> Teamwiever   .


 ,   5      (     ,               =    ).

----------


## eDi

> Teamwiever   .


 ,    : *Teamviewer* 
 :smileflag: 
!

----------


## Telecom

> ,            ,       ...


    ?  CC  ,    .       .     ,      .          0 800 60 00 60      147 (  ).

----------


## Sagittarius

!   ,  . ,   .  ,      Vega.      ?     .

----------


## Tigger

! ,        -   (            .....)   4 
P.S

----------


## ImHOTeP

,   .      .  .
Tigger ,         ?

----------


## Telecom

> , Telecom!   :     () " "?   + -         ( 1,5),    ~1,2 .   - ,   .. ..  8-10 .   ,  ,   (~1-1,2 ... -    ).
>   .   ..   , : "    .       -    ".   . 
>      ,             ?  ! 
> p.s.      (   ),    ..   ...


     : ,     .

----------

> !   ,  . ,   .  ,      Vega.      ?     .


    -     ...    -

----------


## Tigger

> ,   .      .  .
> Tigger ,         ?


 ,  ...     .      ...   .      ,    , /.

----------


## ImHOTeP

...     10 .    :


    (3  )  ""   20-25 .. ,  ... :smileflag: 

p.s.     

  upload  "" (1,5)... 

   upload "":
 
 :smileflag: 

p.p.s. ,   -   ,      / -...

----------


## Tigger

-  .        ( )

----------

,       1,  () 75-90  =))) ,    -      ISP 5  ))

----------


## Soxo

> ,       1,  () 75-90  =))) ,    -      ISP 5  ))


 



     ( ,  =    7-8),    5  2,5-3         ,             .

----------
Output	31	17:26:05	8.12.2009	Referer: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/
Output	31			Host: download.microsoft.com
Input	32	17:26:06	8.12.2009	HTTP/1.0 206 Partial Content
Input	32			Content-Type: application/octet-stream
Input	32			Accept-Ranges: bytes
Input	32			Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0
Input	32			X-Powered-By: ASP.NET
Input	32			Content-Disposition: attachment
Input	32			Content-Range: bytes 3564497-13588887/13588888
Input	32			Content-Length: 10024391
Input	32			Age: 13
Input	32			Date: Tue, 08 Dec 2009 15:26:08 GMT
Input	32			Last-Modified: Mon, 21 Oct 2002 17:15:07 GMT
Input	32			Connection: close
Info	33	17:26:25	8.12.2009	 
Info	34	17:26:25	8.12.2009	   
Info	35	17:26:25	8.12.2009	  www.microsoft.com (207.46.19.190:80)
Output	36	17:26:25	8.12.2009	GET /downloads/info.aspx?na=90&p=&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId  =&SrcFamilyId=5c011c70-47d0-4306-9fa4-8e92d36332fe&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com  %2fdownload%2foffice2000%2fSP%2f3%2fWIN98MeXP%2fEN-US%2fO2kSp3.exe HTTP/1.0
Output	36			User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.0; Windows 98)
Output	36			Accept: */*
Output	36			Range: bytes=5746276-
Output	36			Referer: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/
Output	36			Host: www.microsoft.com
Input	37	17:26:26	8.12.2009	HTTP/1.1 302 Found
Input	37			Cache-Control: private
Input	37			Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
Input	37			Location: http://download.microsoft.com/download/office2000/SP/3/WIN98MeXP/EN-US/O2kSp3.exe

Output	94			Range: bytes=6606796-
Output	94			Referer: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/
Output	94			Host: download.microsoft.com
Info	95	17:26:52	8.12.2009	 
Info	96	17:26:52	8.12.2009	 
Info	97	17:26:53	8.12.2009	 
Status	98	17:26:53	8.12.2009	  - []
------
 ׸     12    50-55,    5= 640. =1  2  =122 =24 (          
  -17:26:05 
   -17:26:53
 ,  24  48   (             3-4 ),            -     10.
                            6,8-7

----------


## Мистер Бендер



----------


## Vitalic

Какова должна быть скорость закачки с медиаматрикса...? у меня вот уже вторую неделю в среднем 400 кб/с, а на видеоалькар 80 кб/с

----------


## Tigger



----------


## Мистер Бендер

Tigger, так ноги фотки растут от сюда... Она как никогда актуальна

----------


## ODESIT

> Tigger, так ноги фотки растут от сюда... Она как никогда актуальна


 встречал это лицо лет 5 назад... старо ...

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> встречал это лицо лет 5 назад... старо ...


 старо, как и проблемы провайдеров...

с 0010 до 0150 постоянно обрывало с интервалом 15 минут...

----------


## Tigger

*Мистер Бендер* ух... прочитал, бред какой-то... хотя... Видимо хороший провайдер Стрим (раз у них один обрыв в сутки) только в моем районе его нет. Блин... я это сообщение написал через 4 обрыва!

----------


## ODESIT

кто не сидел на кабеле тот не знает что такое вега )

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> *Мистер Бендер* ух... прочитал, бред какой-то... хотя... Видимо хороший провайдер Стрим (раз у них один обрыв в сутки) только в моем районе его нет. Блин... я это сообщение написал через 4 обрыва!


 Читать не надо было, там справа Видео есть ))

----------


## Soxo

> кто не сидел на кабеле тот не знает что такое вега )


 По дороговизне и пределу скорости - таки да, прав не в пользу Кабельщиков. 

 По обрывам- не на кабели, не тут не испытывал такого никогда( на кабеле так за год два три обрыва), тут  когда  пару раз на день рвёт, а когда по 3-4 суток стабильно в сети и было бы более коли бы не надо было перегрузить комп.
 По грабежу внешки- что там что тут один фиг по одному сценарию 30-50% как с куста, при том что там первые  два три мес, так и тут было практически в иделале как заявленая скорость так и пинги( по крайней мере для меня). 
 Скорость по Одессе и Украине-  то таки да, даже сравнивать не буду бо это земля и небо в пользу Веги.

----------


## Tigger

> Читать не надо было, там справа Видео есть ))


 в том то и дело что с такими обрывами смотреть.качать не возможно  так что только читать

----------


## Telecom

> в том то и дело что с такими обрывами смотреть.качать не возможно  так что только читать


 Жду Ваши данные: ФИО, логин и номер контактного телефона (желательно мобильного).

----------


## shmargen

что то внешка барахлит и это факт
снега и ливня не было пока

----------


## Avtrof

Кто может подсказать какой VPN у Вега ЦСС? И есть ли какието особуности при настройки роутера под эту сеть, т.к. у меня возникла с этим проблема (роутер ASUS 520)

----------


## Tigger

> кто не сидел на кабеле тот не знает что такое вега )


  - ой! да плавали знаем. Только чего-ж тут сравнивать... у тех свои "понятия" о услугах, о профессионализме, да и о порядочности вообще. Причем, настолько свои что "единомышленников" становится все меньше и меньше... Так что предлагаю - не унижать Вегу сравнениями, насколько я понимаю люди (в Веге) работают на перспективу это не эксклюзив сегодня (к счастью) но это коренное отличие от "кабельщиков"

----------


## ODESIT

> - ой! да плавали знаем. Только чего-ж тут сравнивать... у тех свои "понятия" о услугах, о профессионализме, да и о порядочности вообще. Причем, настолько свои что "единомышленников" становится все меньше и меньше... Так что предлагаю - не унижать Вегу сравнениями, насколько я понимаю люди (в Веге) работают на перспективу это не эксклюзив сегодня (к счастью) но это коренное отличие от "кабельщиков"


 я с первого дня подключения сразу почувствовал разницу между вегой и кабелем, у меня с инетом всё впорядке, да проблемы были с линией, да был долгий ремонт (это единственный минус на мой взгляд у веги) но .. я опять доволен и о сане (сидевшем на ней лет 5) вспоминаю как о страшном сне.
Кстати вы помоему сидели на укртелекоме ?

----------


## Tigger

> Кстати вы по моему сидели на укртелекоме ?


  :smileflag:  меня конечно судьба била но, не так больно. Слава великому процессору !!! нет, я был на Альфе (параллельно используя 3G - а шо по делаешь??) поэтому и не согласен сравнивать (да и что собственно?) цену?-глупо, качество? так у Альфы до сих пор мегабит предел для "доксиса" (всетаки ADSL ближе к кабелю чем к оптике), отношение к клиенту? - это вообще уголовщина. и.т.д.  Вега мне тоже очень нравится, проблема есть и она решается  (очень приятно иметь дело с профи).   :smileflag:  а вот на Альфе проблем не было (просто там проблема называется УСЛУГОЙ).

----------


## Telecom

> Кто может подсказать какой VPN у Вега ЦСС? И есть ли какието особуности при настройки роутера под эту сеть, т.к. у меня возникла с этим проблема (роутер ASUS 520)


 Настройки впн соединения http://matrix.odessa.ua/?f=support&page=19 
ВПН у ЦСС один - 10.5.1.1. И Вам его уже давали.

----------


## shmargen

Telecom
Никто ничего не давал не сейчас не в мою бытность подключения
когда я подключался был дан конверт желтый с логином и паролем и настройки какие -нибудь можно было только посмотреть в файле help.chm (покопаетесь может быть найдете у кого то завалялось) что насочиняли еще давно да еще с ошибками с поп и смтп серверами .
[IMG][/IMG] 
Но самое смешное что нужен был доступ чтобы этот файл скачать.Помнится как я был один из немногих что носил на флешке его всегда ибо цссшники бедные люди не имели настроек а после того как сайт цсс вообще реформировали то и форум сдох.
Я наприемр первый раз сейчас узнал  о сервере впн цсс
так что не надо вот это "давали"
когда на тумбочках в абонотделах будут листки с настройками тогда можете говорить "давали"

напомните пожалуйста поп и смтп сервера почты цсс
надоело уже  почта отправленная через 25порт ваш ходит по 3 часа непонятно где
давно не пользую но хочу восстановить отправку через провайдера 
куча катавасий было и на чем отсновилсиь не известно
pop3.css.od.ua
smtp.css.od.ua
or
pop3.mail.css.od.ua
smtp.mail.css.od.ua
и как выглядит на тек. момент ящик цссешника
спасибо

----------


## Telecom

Уважаемый shmargen, Вы мне напомнили анекдот...
Когда стоят в гор. саду двое, разговаривают , рядом останавливается третий, слушает их пару минут, после чего восклицает: "ой не морочьте мине голову" и уходит.

Так вот, говоря, "Вам уже давали" - если Вы внимательно читали - я обращался к конкретному человеку.
И именно ему уже был дан копипаст страницы, на которую можно попасть по предложенной мной ссылке.

Инструкция по настройке почты, как была, так и есть здесь:
http://css.od.ua/index.php?area=solutions&op=solview&ids=13

Скажите Вы подключены по технологии СКС или ADSL ?

----------


## shmargen

adsl
вы сами то читали тот документ
[email protected]
адрес сервера входящей почты POP3 - pop3.css.od.ua
адрес сервера исходящей почты SMTP -smtp.css.od.ua
сам василий наверное в шоке 
когда Тп говорит добавить mail в сервера поп и смтп

ВАЖНО! Логин для доступа к вашему почтовому аккаунту полностью повторяет ваш почтовый адрес. Пароль = паролю, полученному вами для доступа в сеть интернет.
каков адрес цссешника?
[email protected]
[email protected]

судя по паузе в ответе вы уже увидели что анекдот не со мной а в компании Вега
и когда настройки будут хоть здесь какие то например 
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_subscriber/instructions/internet/table


особенно нравится это по вашей ссылке 
http://css.od.ua/index.php?area=solutions#
Ресурсы сети ЦСС
Сервер входящей почты (POP3) - pop3.mail.css.od.ua, порт 110 
Сервер исходящий почты (SMTP) - smtp.mail.css.od.ua, порт 25
Анекдот настоящий

----------


## Telecom

> судя по паузе в ответе вы уже увидели что анекдот не со мной а в компании Вега


 Анекдот к месту там где я его применил, дальше он в Вашем таланте сделать из мухи слона.
Задержка вызвана обедом.




> adsl


 Потому Вы и не слышали о ВПНе, он Вам не нужен!




> особенно нравится это по вашей ссылке 
> http://css.od.ua/index.php?area=solutions#
> Ресурсы сети ЦСС
> 
> Сервер входящей почты (POP3) - pop3.mail.css.od.ua, порт 110
> Сервер исходящий почты (SMTP) - smtp.mail.css.od.ua, порт 25
> Медиа портал -http://media.matrix.odessa.ua


 Что же Вам так сильно понравилось?
Вся информация верна.

По ссылке http://css.od.ua/index.php?area=solutions&op=solview&ids=13
единственная ошибка в pop3 и smpt, верная информация в "ресурсах сети".

По ссылке такого варианта: [email protected]  -  нет.
Почтовый ящик @mail.css.od.ua

За указание на ошибку - Спасибо!

----------


## shmargen

Дякую
извините что вспылил
а то из-за задержек на внешке решил почту слать через внутряк а как вспомнил что и почта идет по три часа и никто толком даже в тп не может сказать какой сообсвенно смтп у бедного цссешника так вот попались под грабли 
напомните плиз показатели в норме?
 Downstream  Upstream    
  SNR Margin  : 29.7  9.0  db 
  Line Attenuation  : 12.0  11.0  db

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> напомните плиз показатели в норме?
>  Downstream  Upstream    
>   SNR Margin  : 29.7  9.0  db 
>   Line Attenuation  : 12.0  11.0  db


 а мне инетерсно, есть какие-нибудь нормы для этих границ?

----------


## Telecom

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADSL

----------


## Мистер Бендер

noise margin upstream: 10 db
output power downstream: 12 db 
attenuation upstream: 18 db

noise margin downstream: 13 db
output power upstream: 19 db 
attenuation downstream: 27 db

а почему на Zyxell ATM Loopback Test всегда failed?

----------


## shmargen

лучше бы я в личку спросил 
сейчас будут развешивать скриншоты с веб морды модемов с парметрами тестирования линии
ну ничего полезно 
кто то туда вообще не ходил и грешит на провайдера

----------


## Мистер Бендер

дык я впринципе и позвонить могу и так спросить, да вот лажа - как только собираюсь звонить, так инет пашет нормально.

----------


## shmargen

испужался  жива истота -интернет

----------


## Программист1

> лучше бы я в личку спросил 
> сейчас будут развешивать скриншоты с веб морды модемов с парметрами тестирования линии
> ну ничего полезно 
> кто то туда вообще не ходил и грешит на провайдера


 У тебя линия отличнейшая.

----------


## shmargen

Telecom
Благодарю за оптимизацию скоростей download/upload на порту.
Приятна оперативность.

----------


## Tigger

И меня починили  Огромное спасибо *Telecom* уже два дня без обрывов!!!! Приятно быть клиентом такой компании.

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom
> Благодарю за оптимизацию скоростей download/upload на порту.
> Приятна оперативность.


 


> И меня починили  Огромное спасибо *Telecom* уже два дня без обрывов!!!! Приятно быть клиентом такой компании.


 Спасибо!  Приятно чинить таких клиентов :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Интересно, имеется ли тех. возможность перенести интернет от Вега в Фонтанку (частный дом). Или по-шире: можно ли перенести телефон и интернет от Веги в Фонтанку? Заранее спасибо за ответ!

----------


## ImHOTeP

> Telecom
> Благодарю за оптимизацию скоростей download/upload на порту.
> Приятна оперативность.


 Везёт...) Telecom, пусть и меня починят!) я тоже очень неплохой клиент!

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> Интересно, имеется ли тех. возможность перенести интернет от Вега в Фонтанку (частный дом). Или по-шире: можно ли перенести телефон и интернет от Веги в Фонтанку? Заранее спасибо за ответ!


 

 :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> Везёт...) Telecom, пусть и меня починят!) я тоже очень неплохой клиент!


 Мы чиним всех клиентов, но не всегда причина очевидна, а её устранение просто.

----------


## Telecom

> Интересно, имеется ли тех. возможность перенести интернет от Вега в Фонтанку (частный дом). Или по-шире: можно ли перенести телефон и интернет от Веги в Фонтанку? Заранее спасибо за ответ!


 Для выяснения технической возможности переноса напишите в личку 1. ФИО 2. Логин Интернета. 3. Оба полных адреса (с... и на...): город, улица, дом, квартира (если не ч/с) 4. Контактный номер телефона, по которому с Вами могут связаться наши сотрудники и предоставить ответ.

----------


## ImHOTeP

> Мы чиним всех клиентов, но не всегда причина очевидна, а её устранение просто.


 
Ничего не остается, как запастись терпением...и ждать...
p.s. т.е., я так понимаю, причина "моей" проблемы еще не ясна...?

----------


## ImHOTeP

Спасибо, Telecom! Вот и меня починили :smileflag:  Приятно иметь с вами дело, т.к. с особой ответственностью подходите к нашим проблемам.

----------


## ZSerge

Вот созрел маленький вопросик.
ЦСС, adsl, модем приобретен у провайдера, периодически теряет сеть, в трее значек "текущее подключение", переходит в режим "локальное состояние" секунд на 15 и сразу опять происходит подключение, в момент разрыва естественно рвет все соединения (скайп, вентрило и т.д.).
Звонил в тех поддержку, ответили проблему не видят, все хорошо, но рвет 2-4 раза в день, не часто, но неприятно.
Какие варианты исправления этого недуга могут быть?

----------


## shmargen

зайти в модем посмотреть лог переслать в техпод
или 
разбираться с вирусняками что кишат (зуб даю)

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> Вот созрел маленький вопросик.
> ЦСС, adsl, модем приобретен у провайдера, периодически теряет сеть, в трее значек "текущее подключение", переходит в режим "локальное состояние" секунд на 15 и сразу опять происходит подключение, в момент разрыва естественно рвет все соединения (скайп, вентрило и т.д.).
> Звонил в тех поддержку, ответили проблему не видят, все хорошо, но рвет 2-4 раза в день, не часто, но неприятно.
> Какие варианты исправления этого недуга могут быть?


 такое тоже бывает... не знаю на кого грешить .... но у меня в момент разрыва вылетает ася(квип), веб , но скайп работает...иногда

----------


## ZSerge

> зайти в модем посмотреть лог переслать в техпод
> или 
> разбираться с вирусняками что кишат (зуб даю)


 Outpost Firewall+Каспер АВ=навряд ли вирусы.
Логи вот не понял где смотреть?
Панель упр, телефон и модем, там пусто.

----------


## Gorecolov

http://www.speedtest.net/result/655464118.png неделю пользуюсь вегой,пока доволен

----------


## ImHOTeP

Мне пока тоже нравится.. особенно после починки:
  :smileflag:

----------


## Мистер Бендер

спидтесту уже не верю, после того, как с мелкософта или icq качал 65Кб/с, а он мне 12 Мбит показывает...

Радует, что пока снег не мешает интернету от Vega  :smileflag:

----------


## Soxo

> спидтесту уже не верю, после того, как с мелкософта или icq качал 65Кб/с, а он мне 12 Мбит показывает...
> 
> Радует, что пока снег не мешает интернету от Vega


 Я ему уж давно не верю) аналогично на пару сотен кб с майрософта) кажит чуть ли не 100М).
 Меряй тут
http://www.hot.ee/vp/speedtest.htm

http://2ip.ru/speed/

От ток гляди не разачаруйся куда далёкими от 12М реальными скоростями)).

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> Я ему уж давно не верю) аналогично на пару сотен кб с майрософта) кажит чуть ли не 100М).
>  Меряй тут
> http://www.hot.ee/vp/speedtest.htm
> 
> http://2ip.ru/speed/
> 
> От ток гляди не разачаруйся куда далёкими от 12М реальными скоростями)).


 по первому линку, кагбе я еще должен доплатить раз 10 Веге : *
Ваше соединение: 85000 kbit/s* * полоса  вышла бы слишком длинной поэтому её не показывают**
Ваше соединение: 140689.7 kbit/s* * полоса  вышла бы слишком длинной поэтому её не показывают*такое ощущение, что это была кнопка: 1000кликов - доллар  :smileflag: 

а вот вторая - гуд... но результат.


                              Входящая  скорость                              1.94 Mбит/сек                                                         Исходящая  скорость                              671.27 Kбит/сек                                                         Пинг             51.489 мсек                                             Время  проведение теста              18 декабря 2009 07:53

----------


## ODESIT

> Радует, что пока снег не мешает интернету от Vega


 тут есть маленькая проблемка, оплату за телефон нужно произвести до 20-го числа иначе отключат но как это сделать сейчас не представляю просто

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> тут есть маленькая проблемка, оплату за телефон нужно произвести до 20-го числа иначе отключат но как это сделать сейчас не представляю просто


 меня не отключали, я собственно это как один из плюсов Веги считал. Обычно на 2-3мес вперед плачу, а бывало что пару дней просвистывал...

----------


## Inviz

А я 2 дня уже сижу без матрицы  Приходится юзать ютел.

----------


## Telecom

> А я 2 дня уже сижу без матрицы  Приходится юзать ютел.


 Для диагностики этой ситуации нужны Ваши данные: ФИО, логин, конт.телефон.

----------


## Inviz

> Для диагностики этой ситуации нужны Ваши данные: ФИО, логин, конт.телефон.


 Спасибо, уже заработало  :smileflag:

----------


## Jenya_

Померял скорость на 2ip.ru,показало 1.5 мбита\с (т.е. мой тарифный план).
На спидтесте 1.6 мбита\с. Не пойму,чего бы ему не верить?!

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Вега, надо бы ввести уже электронный биллинг телефонных услуг, а то мне выписали счёт на 150 гривен за переговоры, а мне кажется что многовато это, проверить надо бы каждую минуту куда звонил (с альтернативой или без), а это надо ходить делать распечатки и стоять в очередях

Есть же личный кабинет абонента (не у всех кстати до сих пор ваших абонентов, только Оптима или кто там, а остальные как ?), вот туда, за отдельную плату ясное дело

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

И начисляют каждый месяц лишние 2 гривны за абонплату, звонил незнают откуда они, не знают, но берут!! Что делать ?

----------


## ImHOTeP

> спидтесту уже не верю, после того, как с мелкософта или icq качал 65Кб/с, а он мне 12 Мбит показывает...
> 
> Радует, что пока снег не мешает интернету от Vega


 Ну, скажем, я ему верю в частности скорости на Одессу... что собственно говоря я и измерял.. т.к. эту же скорость подтверждают и другие способы измерения. на счет "мира", тут и так понятно, что пакетную "высоту" нам не покорить)

----------


## Telecom

2 Paradise_Jewelry

Пишите мне в лс свои данные.
Попробуем разобраться.

----------


## ODESIT

> И начисляют каждый месяц лишние 2 гривны за абонплату, звонил незнают откуда они, не знают, но берут!! Что делать ?


 2 гривны это по моему за тоновый набор номера

----------


## Soxo

> Померял скорость на 2ip.ru,показало 1.5 мбита\с (т.е. мой тарифный план).
> На спидтесте 1.6 мбита\с. Не пойму,чего бы ему не верить?!


 так и я раньше спидтесту верил и даж как верил), от тока как  второй месяц  такаяж ситуация как у бендера- как бы не мерил выдаёт  как минимум 50-100М)) когда на деле больше 2 ну  3х не ощушаю ( заместо 5ти).
 Самое смешное что с этого же компа и броузера меряя под другим провом на спидтесте- даёт таки адекватные данные замера (2ip и хот ее то ещё с давних времён  юзаю бо не таки удобные как спидтест, зато касательно внешки ра Рашу всегда выдают адекват, по крайней мере  коли врубаю тестовый файл  на закачку с мелкомягких- скорость  тех тестов  совпадает скорости скачки).

----------


## shmargen

а потом жалуются а почему меня спам засыпает

----------


## Мистер Бендер

Давайте уже все контактные данные : емейл, вконткате, одноклассники тут выкладывать  :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

такссс...
Телеком, помогите скорость с медиаматрицы (абонент ЦСС)
~150 кб\с даже не 500 кб\с...
с алькара ~ 90 кб\с даже при скорости по порту 1.5 мбита...
емае...

----------


## Telecom

> такссс...
> Телеком, помогите скорость с медиаматрицы (абонент ЦСС)
> ~150 кб\с даже не 500 кб\с...
> с алькара ~ 90 кб\с даже при скорости по порту 1.5 мбита...
> емае...


 Как же я Вам помогу без Ваших данных???? ФИО, логин, конт.тел - в личку.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

ODESIT, тоновый набор стоит 50 коп. да и когда я включался 6,5 лет назад уже всё шло в абонплате

----------


## shmargen

а что вы здесь делаете?
вам надо брать главпочтамп штурмом

----------


## ODESIT

> iptv  VEGA есть?


 нет а зачем оно надо ? пару тарелок вот вам и iptv только качеством получше :smileflag:

----------


## pasport

Не работает интернет на нати када будет?

----------


## Telecom

> Не работает интернет на нати када будет?


 Данные в личку: ФИО, логин, номер контактного телефона.

----------


## dario

> нет а зачем оно надо ? пару тарелок вот вам и iptv только качеством получше


 зачем вам холодильник? бегом в магаз или на рынок и поели сразу :smileflag:

----------


## Korvalolchick

Так Голландская шхуна, Ренатово?

Уже ему лично звоню  :smileflag: 
Надо же с Биллом Гейтсом познакомить ахаха

----------


## pasport

уже работает)))

----------


## ODESIT

> зачем вам холодильник? бегом в магаз или на рынок и поели сразу


 если появится iptv в веге то тогда нужно будет ставить другой модем это раз, роутер менять если есть тоже скорее всего прийдётся, захотите смотреть на телевизоре приставку покупать нужно, на нотике по wifi работать оно не будет

----------


## Smiling

> если появится iptv в веге то тогда нужно будет ставить другой модем это раз, роутер менять если есть тоже скорее всего прийдётся, захотите смотреть на телевизоре приставку покупать нужно, на нотике по wifi работать оно не будет


 Мы готовы на эти жертвы!!!

----------


## Soxo

> Мы готовы на эти жертвы!!!


 При стоимости одной тока приставки порядка  пары сотен баксов)) так таки проще тарелку сразу ставить)). 
А с учётом того что шаровый iptv всё чаще стал перерастать из тестового режима в платную услугу) то и падавно всякий смысл отпадает.

----------


## Smiling

> При стоимости одной тока приставки порядка  пары сотен баксов)) так таки проще тарелку сразу ставить)). 
> А с учётом того что шаровый iptv всё чаще стал перерастать из тестового режима в платную услугу) то и падавно всякий смысл отпадает.


 Согласен, у меня кстати итак 2 тарелки на 4 спутника стоит, каналов 100 русских показывает, но правда я думаю если будет у Веги IPTV - это всё равно плюс им большой, к тому же на IPTV есть такие каналы, которые на спутнике закодированы как дискавери например или high definition фильмы. Думаю, что когда-то Вега прийдёт к этому, прогресс неизбежен.

----------


## Inviz

Господа, кто пользуется реальным айпи за 15 грн? Как на него перейти, а то по телефону говорят, что не знают о таком и что цена 27.50.

----------


## ODESIT

> Согласен, у меня кстати итак 2 тарелки на 4 спутника стоит, каналов 100 русских показывает, но правда я думаю если будет у Веги IPTV - это всё равно плюс им большой, к тому же на IPTV есть такие каналы, которые на спутнике закодированы как дискавери например или high definition фильмы. Думаю, что когда-то Вега прийдёт к этому, прогресс неизбежен.


 iptv стоит в районе 60 гр в месяц, тарелка нтв (шара) стоит 40 гр но там же есть что смотреть !

----------


## Telecom

> Господа, кто пользуется реальным айпи за 15 грн? Как на него перейти, а то по телефону говорят, что не знают о таком и что цена 27.50.


 Индивидуальный статический IP-адрес предоставляется. Стоит 15 гривен за выделение адреса и 15 грн.абон.плата. Необходимо в офисе подписать доп.соглашение.

----------


## Telecom

В последнее время участились обращения от наших абонентов с вопросами, почему не принимают платежи за услуги ОАО «Фарлеп Инвест» или ООО «ЦСС». 

Как мы, так и ответственные сотрудники банков были очень удивлены такими фактами. Сотрудничество Vega и банков ( vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/payment/bank/odessa/farlep ) долгосрочно, определяется договорными отношениями, всегда взаимовыгодно и конструктивно. 

Обращаемся ко всем с просьбой. 

Если кто-то из Вас, Ваших знакомых или родственников увидел в кассе любого Банка объявление о том, что платежи за наши услуги не принимаются, или кассир отказался принять оплату, звоните на номер 780-17-23 или напишите сообщение по адресу [email protected] с точным указанием Банка, адреса кассы, где отказались принимать платежи. 

Будет замечательно, если Вы сможете сфотографировать и прислать нам это объявление. 

Благодаря Вашей помощи кассиры банков больше не смогут безнаказанно мешать Вам вовремя заплатить за услуги Vega. 

Здесь Вы сможете дополнительно познакомиться с тем, как платить за услуги Vega здесь - forum.od.vegatele.com/how/pay/

оригинал сообщения - forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?p=448662#448662

----------


## Telecom

Уважаемые Абоненты телекоммуникационной группы Vega! 

К большому сожалению, в отдельных районах города вновь зафиксированы случаи порчи и хищения нашего телекоммуникационного оборудования и кабеля. 

По этой причине наши компании не могут предоставлять весь комплекс услуг, в частности доступ к сети Интернет в некоторых домах. 

Восстановление поврежденного кабеля требует времени и влечет за собой дополнительные затраты со стороны предприятия. 

На сегодняшний день пострадали жители домов Люстдорфская дорога 168, Академика Глушко 5/а, 11, 15/а, Ильфа и Петрова 14 и 27 

Администрация телекоммуникационной группы Vеga обращается с большой просьбой ко всем нашим Абонентам: 

В случае, если вы заметите, что ведутся работы по демонтажу оборудования, нарушению целостности телефонных линий, Интернета и т.п., либо, если Вы уже владеете информацией о таких работах и нарушителях – сообщите, пожалуйста, по телефону 355 100 или в ЛС представителю Vеga на форуме BANN, Telecom.

За предоставление достоверной информации предприятие гарантирует материальное вознаграждение. 

Мы еще раз приносим свои извинения за возникшие по вине злоумышленников сбои в предоставлении Интернет-услуг и надеемся совместными усилиями прекратить подобные аварийные ситуации. 

Администрация телекоммуникационной группы Vеga

оригинал сообщения - forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?p=448873#448873

----------


## shmargen

почитал блог веги и понял что видать нужно создавать взвод дружинников
раскопали топор войны с укртелекомом
канализационные войны в самом разгаре

----------


## ODESIT

> В последнее время участились обращения от наших абонентов с вопросами, почему не принимают платежи за услуги ОАО «Фарлеп Инвест» или ООО «ЦСС». 
> 
> Как мы, так и ответственные сотрудники банков были очень удивлены такими фактами. Сотрудничество Vega и банков ( vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/payment/bank/odessa/farlep ) долгосрочно, определяется договорными отношениями, всегда взаимовыгодно и конструктивно. 
> 
> Обращаемся ко всем с просьбой. 
> 
> Если кто-то из Вас, Ваших знакомых или родственников увидел в кассе любого Банка объявление о том, что платежи за наши услуги не принимаются, или кассир отказался принять оплату, звоните на номер 780-17-23 или напишите сообщение по адресу [email protected] с точным указанием Банка, адреса кассы, где отказались принимать платежи. 
> 
> Будет замечательно, если Вы сможете сфотографировать и прислать нам это объявление. 
> ...


 позавчера (21.12.09) была проблемка с оплатой, стою в очереди, помоему имекс банк (касса №1), в новом привозе на первом этаже, кассир говорит что карточки(терминал) работает только до 16-00 а было гдето без 10 четыре,сзади меня люди с карточками просятся пропустить их вперёд, я естественно пропустил пять человек, подходит моя очередь, думаю заплатить за телефон но не тут то было, мне говорят что оплата за телефон тоже только до 16-00, я чертыхнулся и пополз, по другому это назвать нельзя так как тротуары не убраны, в другой банк (пивденный) на советской армии угол чкалова

----------


## Smiling

> я чертыхнулся и пополз, по другому это назвать нельзя так как тротуары не убраны, в другой банк (пивденный) на советской армии угол чкалова


 Тоже там плачу, никогда ни очередей ни проблем не было.

----------


## Delux

Спасибо большое, за починку инета, наконец то скорость уже доходит до 7 мбит с бт, с матрицы до 5 мбит!!!!
при 10 минут использовании!!!

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> iptv стоит в районе 60 гр в месяц, тарелка нтв (шара) стоит 40 гр но там же есть что смотреть !


 и где такая шара??? уже хочу  :smileflag:

----------


## Selfy

5 и 7 мбит...эх, живут же люди! Подключилась совсем недавно, но 2 мбит, которые заявлены, ещё ни разу не удалось ухватить, даже на локальных ресурсах (там даже до 100 кб/с не поднимается скорость). Правда, ADSL, но всё-таки...А с uTorrent вообще беда, особенно с раздачей.

----------


## Delux

> 5 и 7 мбит...эх, живут же люди! Подключилась совсем недавно, но 2 мбит, которые заявлены, ещё ни разу не удалось ухватить, даже на локальных ресурсах (там даже до 100 кб/с не поднимается скорость). Правда, ADSL, но всё-таки...А с uTorrent вообще беда, особенно с раздачей.


 вы не так поняли... это еле-еле скорость с одессы... с media.matrix.odessa.ua 500 кб\с, bt.od.ua 700 кб\с

а по порту заявленные 1.5 мбита... так се

----------


## Biserinka

> В последнее время участились обращения от наших абонентов с вопросами, почему не принимают платежи за услуги ОАО «Фарлеп Инвест» или ООО «ЦСС». 
> 
> Если...  кассир отказался принять оплату...


 И я пожалуюсь здесь. Сегодня позвонил робот с напоминанием о задолженности за телефон Фарлеп. Я, как законопослушный гражданин, решила выяснить, где можно заплатить авансом, чтобы еще полгода не мучаться. Позвонила оператору 42-42-42. Милая девушка рассказала мне, что я могу пойти в... и перечень из пяти банков, в том числе и Морской транспортный. Он у меня под боком, я туда - меня послали, сказали, что *договор с Вегой не подписан*. Я - оператору, она выяснила через какое-то время и говорит, что да, руководство не подписало договор с МТБ. Идите, мол, в Приват-банк, там все в порядке. Поплыла в буквальном смысле в Приват. Та же история, *договор не подписан*. Посоветовали идти в Пивденный.
Все это было бы здорово, если бы не было так грустно. Хочется избавиться от единственного долга ( 21 грн, смешно, правда?) перед Новым годом, я вынуждена колесить по грязному тонущему городу в поисках, как отдать свои деньги. *Компании, которой я не нужна. Которая не позаботилась о моем удобстве и не владеет ситуацией, давая заведомо ложные советы.*
Конечно, завтра я доплыву до Пивденного, может быть. Но я серьезно задумалась об альтернативе. Если компания не в состоянии дать четкий ответ на мой вопрос, где гарантии, что если я буду осуществлять тот же электронный перевод (как на форуме пишут, что это возможно), транзакция пройдет успешно и мне не нужно будет бегать и искать, куда делись деньги и упали ли они именно на мой счет в Веге. Сказать, что я крайне недовольна, это не сказать ничего. А опыт поездки в абонотдел на Королева и стояние в очереди в холод и ледяной ветер на улице в течение 40 мин., когда охранник запускает в теплое помещение *по одному*, повторять больше не хочется. Как и все вышеописанное.

----------


## Soxo

> Милая девушка рассказала мне, что я могу пойти в... и перечень из пяти банков, в том числе и Морской транспортный. Он у меня под боком, я туда - меня послали, сказали, что *договор с Вегой не подписан*.


 Аналогичная кухня ) заканчивался инет как раз в дни бури) ну думаю ближайший  банк  рядом был да телефон там постоянно платил, да и на сайте  ещё как  с месяц назад в адресах   числился), с горем пополам добрался)  а там оператор с милой улыбкой и говорит - Мол  договор с Вегой  расторгнут.
 По дороге ещё в два банка зашёл и тож мимо).
 Пришлось дома сидеть изучать список что на сайте, да перется на следущий день в таку чуденую погодку до ближайшего Пивденного.
  Да и автоматами  пользовать не люблю, так к томуж  до последнего времени  разные  счета на инет и телефон тоже как бы не работали. Да и перед самим походом начитавшись как кто то оплатил автоматом)) ему автомат  квиток с кодом выдал, а куда  тот код сувать чоб инет заработал)) с неделю потом разбирался)- так всякое желание искать автомат мол ближе) отбило на корню.
  Проблема в том что Вега семимильными шагами стала идти по пути автомат оплат в ущерб живым операторам, забыв что для многих это тёмный лес, а для кого и не тёмный но нет времени и коли  раньше он мог попросить знакомых оплатить в ближайшем банке, то с автоматом  многие сразу  пойдёт в отказ( даж не из за не знания как автоматом пользоваться, а из "вариации и ружьё на стене когдато палит" а равно  что и автомат может переклинить и стоят ради него в раздумьях чо делать - желания  естесно имеют не многие.
 Для меня к примеру куда лучше  оплата в банке  де за квитанцию чот сверху брали и толпы не было, нежели Пивдений с их толпами или автоматы которыми  пользую ток пополняя мобилу аль телефон (  на суммах скажем  до полтяшки- типа схавает чоб не жалко было терять, не для два часа пока ктот появится да вернёт бабло а просто забыв про него, да оплатя в ближайшем банке)

----------


## Selfy

Delux, с media.matrix.odessa.ua сейчас качаю фильм со скоростью около 100 кб\с, вот такие дела :smileflag:  Обещали проверить и помочь. Ждём-с.)

----------


## vlad11

Можно подсказать со схемой, как найти офис на Новом Привозе?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Схемой врядли ( просто войти в корпус нового привоза где бутики и спросить где вега или имексбанк

----------


## vlad11

> Схемой врядли ( просто войти в корпус нового привоза где бутики и спросить где вега или имексбанк


 Где Имекс, я знаю, а вот где там Вега?

----------


## Pavel

http://www.vegatele.com/rus/cover/points/odessa

читаем :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> Позвонила оператору 42-42-42. Милая девушка рассказала мне, что я могу пойти в... и перечень из пяти банков, в том числе и Морской транспортный.


  Напишите пожалуйста в какое время и с какого телефона был совершен звонок на 42-42-42. 




> Поплыла в буквальном смысле в Приват. Та же история, *договор не подписан*.


  В каком отделении, по какому адресу Вам сказали, что у Привата нет с нами договора?


 Очень прошу всех, внимательно ознакомиться с информацией по ссылке http://forum.od.vegatele.com/how/pay/ и платить там, где можно заплатить без проблем.
 Абсолютно обо  всех  случаях, когда нашим Абонентам отказали в приеме платежей в любом из отделений банков, указанных в ссылке, немедленно  информируется руководство банка.




> Где Имекс, я знаю, а вот где там Вега?


 Войдя с Пантелеймоновской пройдите прямо до отделения Имэкс  Банка, поверните направо  ЦПО Vega будет последним офисом по левой стороне

----------


## Biserinka

> Напишите пожалуйста в какое время и с какого телефона был совершен звонок на 42-42-42. 
> 
>  В каком отделении, по какому адресу Вам сказали, что у Привата нет с нами договора?


 Отправила ответы на Ваши вопросы в личку.

Кстати, подскажите мне, могу ли я контролировать поступление денег на свой счет онлайн?
Например, имея интернет ТЕНЕТ, я захожу на свою страничку и управляю Личным счетом, добавляя услуги и контролируя его состояние. Это мне удобно делать и в Веге. У Вас технически возможен этот процесс?

----------


## Telecom

> Отправила ответы на Ваши вопросы в личку.


 Спасибо, будем разбираться.




> Кстати, подскажите мне, могу ли я контролировать поступление денег на свой счет онлайн?


 Пока не можете.
Выше писали, Личный Кабинет абонента, где будет возможно описанное Вами, сейчас разрабатывается.

----------


## Biserinka

> Пока не можете.
> Выше писали, Личный Кабинет абонента, где будет возможно описанное Вами, сейчас разрабатывается.


 Понятно.

----------


## Telecom

И вновь злоумышленники порезали наш кабель!

В ночь с 23 на 24 декабря 2009 г. произошло хищение магистрального кабеля в районе ул. Шишкина - Нефтегазовый техникум и в районе ж/д . Без связи осталось оклоло 500 абонентов.

Восстановительные работы начались.

Ожидаемый срок окончания работ - 25.12.2009 г. до 17:00.

Приносим свои извинения тем, кто по вине злоумышленников временно остался без связи.

оригинал сообщения: forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?p=449036#449036

----------


## XREH

Хотелось бы узнать сколько будет стоит подключение интернета и телефона, я живу в частном секторе..

Черв.Хутор ул Светлая 3

----------


## Loud_Swir

> И вновь злоумышленники порезали наш кабель!
> 
> В ночь с 23 на 24 декабря 2009 г. произошло хищение магистрального кабеля в районе ул. Шишкина - Нефтегазовый техникум


 Я тут думаю, что же могло произойти у меня на ул.Костанди, может погода повлияла?А тут такое.

----------


## Telecom

> Хотелось бы узнать сколько будет стоит подключение интернета и телефона, я живу в частном секторе..
> 
> Черв.Хутор ул Светлая 3


 Дополните, пожалуйста, в личку: ФИО и контактный номер телефона. Проверим техническую возможность подключения.

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

> Очень прошу всех, внимательно ознакомиться с информацией по ссылке http://forum.od.vegatele.com/how/pay/ и платить там, где можно заплатить без проблем.


 на Королева касса работает до 17-00, по крайней мере в среду было так

----------


## Loud_Swir

*Telecom*
Скажите, стоит ожидать сегодня включения телефона? Если нет, то когда? а то в доме, где я проживаю (ул.Костанди), 2 абонентских номера и adsl, как будто-бы отрезаны от внешнего мира.
_____________________на следующий день___________________
Спасибо за оперативность, всё отлично.

----------


## ZSerge

Только у меня упала скорость на медиа портал?
До вчерашнего дня качал оттуда ровно 8 МГб, сейчас 1.5

Странно, раньше speedtest показывал на Одессу скорость почти 8 МГб, сейчас 1.2

----------


## Mike123

> подскажите кто отказывался от Фарлеп (Вега) за телефон
> какова процедура
> и возвращают ли деньги, вносимые физлицом когда-то
> причина - регулярное отключение без предупреждений


  Я отказывался от телефона, взятого в древние времена для интернета. Приходите в абонотдел и отказываетесь. Вас долго спрашивают почему и зачем  :smileflag:  и отключают. Если вы имеете в виду деньги, внесенные на строительство АТС (1000 уев, 700 потом все меньше и меньше), то сильно сомневаюсь, что вам их кто-то вернет.

----------


## Telecom

> подскажите кто отказывался от Фарлеп (Вега) за телефон
> какова процедура
> и возвращают ли деньги, вносимые физлицом когда-то
> причина - регулярное отключение без предупреждений


 Не спешите сжигать мосты, возможно, мы найдем решение возникающих ситуаций? 
Уточните, пожалуйста, что значит "регулярное отключение без предупреждений"???

----------


## Telecom

Да. Заявление на перерасчет можно оформить при личном посещении ЦПО. Вот несколько адресов:
ул. Толстого, 20 
ул. Пантелеймоновская, 25 (1 эт.) 	
ул. Нищинского, 28 	
ул. Королева, 56 	
Днепропетровская, дор. 108 	
ул. Солнечная, 5

----------


## Loud_Swir

> в отделе на королева очереди в рабочее время - а только там можно
> вопрос - почему год назад такого не было?


 Это было до объединения и ребрендинга.

----------


## XREH

Ув. Telecom, я так понял ответ будет после новогодних праздников?

ФИО и номер я вам оставил

----------


## Telecom

> Ув. Telecom, я так понял ответ будет после новогодних праздников?
> 
> ФИО и номер я вам оставил


 Ничего не получал. Оставьте еще. ФИО, полный адрес: улица, дом, квартира. Конт.тел.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Не спешите сжигать мосты, возможно, мы найдем решение возникающих ситуаций? 
> Уточните, пожалуйста, что значит "регулярное отключение без предупреждений"???


 Я ДОЛГО ждал не сжигать мосты!!! (в конце феврала,отрубилась телесвязь,звоню..у нас авария,через неделю запустим..ещё через неделю....потм ещё....два месяца ждал..разорвал договор.....в итоге ещё и абонплату приплюсовали...ужас)...ушёл на СТРИМ!...а то что было на счету...пусть себе на цветочки возьмут.....кошмарная контора!!!!!!!!!!!....а я ведь абонентом был с 2003г и никогда в должниках не был....просто обидно....

----------


## densen2002

> Не спешите сжигать мосты, возможно, мы найдем решение возникающих ситуаций? 
> Уточните, пожалуйста, что значит "регулярное отключение без предупреждений"???


   7 ноября отказался от телефона (в абонотделе Солнечная).
  но телефон пока работает.  :smileflag: 
  теперь возникла необходимость телефона в другом месте.
  возможен ли перенос ?
  детали в личке.

----------


## Lacrion

У кого на фирме есть номер цсс (ВЕГА), которым не пользуются или хотят отключить. Отзовитесь, переоформим на себя .

----------


## ZSerge

Замечательно!!!
10 минут назад позвонил в КЦ Веги узнать решение по поводу заявки, автоответчик предупредил "время ожидания соединения 1 минута" ждал около 20 минут, после чего поднял трубку "некто" без представления номера оператора, после выяснения разбирательств почему 1 минута ожидания превратилась в 20 минут и на просьбу назвать свой номер оператора, молодой, хамовитый человек просто повесил трубку, насколько я осведомлен, все звонки в КЦ записываются.
Вопрос, почему такие люди как этот "некто" там работают,хамят, получают зарплату с тех финансовых вложений, которые мы осуществляем?
Уже неделя как с интернетом у меня творится что-то не вообразимое, ранее обрывы связи случались пару раз в день, на 15-30 секунд, сейчас же рвет соединение 4-6 раз в ЧАС!!!Такого безобразия даже на ПиплНет не было.
И что делать дальше?

----------


## ODESIT

> Замечательно!!!
> И что делать дальше?


 а дальше в личку к телекому а он уже разберётся чья вина вирусятины или ваша

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Замечательно!!!
> 10 минут назад позвонил в КЦ Веги узнать решение по поводу заявки, автоответчик предупредил "время ожидания соединения 1 минута" ждал около 20 минут, после чего поднял трубку "некто" без представления номера оператора, после выяснения разбирательств почему 1 минута ожидания превратилась в 20 минут и на просьбу назвать свой номер оператора, молодой, хамовитый человек просто повесил трубку, насколько я осведомлен, все звонки в КЦ записываются.
> Вопрос, почему такие люди как этот "некто" там работают,хамят, получают зарплату с тех финансовых вложений, которые мы осуществляем?
> Уже неделя как с интернетом у меня творится что-то не вообразимое, ранее обрывы связи случались пару раз в день, на 15-30 секунд, сейчас же рвет соединение 4-6 раз в ЧАС!!!Такого безобразия даже на ПиплНет не было.
> И что делать дальше?


 да однозначно связь за последние месяцы стала хуже чем когда я подключался год назад....поломок много...вчера кстати долго тоже ждал очень техподдержку, но зато быстро включили....но блин надо что то делать конечно...нахватали клиентов это понятно, а дальше что?до сих пор нет своего личного кабинета...я конечно не компьютерщик, но блин мне кажется такая огромная компания могла бы и побыстрей что то сделать в этом вопросе...

----------


## ZSerge

Просидел всю ночь, обрывов не было, первый обрыв соединения в 6:15 и потом пошло поехало как уже обычно.

----------


## Telecom

ZSerge
Напишите пожалуйста в ЛС дату (я так понимаю 29-е?), время звонка в КЦ и №тел. с которого был совершен звонок.
Разберемся.

Можете также написать № той заявки, по которой Вам так и не дали информации..

----------


## Telecom

ZSerge
От имени компании  приношу извинения за ответ оператора, который вызвал у Вас  негативные эмоции. Мы обязательно проведем служебное расследование.

----------


## Inviz

*Telecom*, в Ваших силах починить кольцо на Армейской? А то когда в 13м доме нет света - грустно сидеть без инета. Обратная ветка, судя по всему, не работает.

----------


## Loud_Swir

*ZSerge*
Что же вы так переживаете, хотите повторить участь Антона Уральского?
Большинство обрывов происходит сейчас из-за вирусов и троянов, так что в этом может быть и ваша вина. Антивирус и фаервол - обязательно.

----------


## ODESIT

> *ZSerge*
> Что же вы так переживаете, хотите повторить участь Антона Уральского?
> Большинство обрывов происходит сейчас из-за вирусов и троянов, так что в этом может быть и ваша вина. Антивирус и фаервол - обязательно.


 необезательно, может просто линия прохудла, гдето проблемы с изоляцией, поэтому я и посоветовал обратится к телекому, померяют или посмотрят по какой причине обрывы и тогда уже будет виднее, но звонок в техпод конечно разбирательства стоит

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Замечательно!!!
> 
> Уже неделя как с интернетом у меня творится что-то не вообразимое, ранее обрывы связи случались пару раз в день, на 15-30 секунд, сейчас же рвет соединение 4-6 раз в ЧАС!!!Такого безобразия даже на ПиплНет не было.
> И что делать дальше?


 а дальше не пускают...меняй прова,если конечно есть возможность

----------


## ZSerge

> *ZSerge*
> Что же вы так переживаете, хотите повторить участь Антона Уральского?
> Большинство обрывов происходит сейчас из-за вирусов и троянов, так что в этом может быть и ваша вина. Антивирус и фаервол - обязательно.


 Сравнение с Антоном тут не совсем уместно.
Касперский 2010.

Линия новая, провели около 2 месяцев назад.

----------


## Аленка_

подала заявку и заключили договор с Фарлепом на установку телефона, 14 декабря, сказали подключат в течение 7 дней (!!), до сих пор никто не приходил и не перезванивали даже, вот незнаю что делать, пойти что-ли договор расторгнуть и чтоб деньги вернули..... хотелось на новый год ужн м телефоном быть а Фарлеп подвел...

----------


## Telecom

> подала заявку и заключили договор с Фарлепом на установку телефона, 14 декабря, сказали подключат в течение 7 дней (!!), до сих пор никто не приходил и не перезванивали даже, вот незнаю что делать, пойти что-ли договор расторгнуть и чтоб деньги вернули..... хотелось на новый год ужн м телефоном быть а Фарлеп подвел...


 Приносим свои извинения. Сообщите, пожалуйста, в личку ФИО, адрес, контактный телефон, номер устанавливаемого телефона (если знаете).
Постараюсь ускорить процесс.

----------


## Telecom

Уважаемые абоненты!

От лица компании поздравляю всех с многочисленными праздниками!
Желаю Вам быстрого Интернета и прочной телефонной связи! А также любви, финансового и простого человеческого счастья!
А мы постараемся стать еще лучше, еще стабильнее, еще надежнее!

До встречи в Новом году!

----------


## hius

У меня Вега и дома, и в офисе. Мне нравится.
Снизят цены для юриков - еще больше будет нравиться.
И Telecom приятный чел. Всем удачи.

----------


## ZSerge

> У меня Вега и дома, и в офисе. Мне нравится.
> Снизят цены для юриков - еще больше будет нравиться.
> И Telecom приятный чел. Всем удачи.


 Мне то же нравилось, до определенного времени.

----------


## ODESIT

> Мне то же нравилось, до определенного времени.


 линия видать прохудла, отремонтируют и будет по старому а то и лучше.
Telecom BANN и всю вегу с новым годом!!!, поменьше аварий побольше вам пользователей, пусть всё плохое останется в этом году а всё хорошее будет в следующем !!!

----------


## Memorex

А меня все устраивает в Vega  :smileflag: 
Спасибо что провели в частные сектора свой интернет,за это большое спасибо.
С наступающим Новым Годом! 
Побольше денежных клиентов и стабильной техподдержки  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Delux

> А меня все устраивает в Vega 
> Спасибо что провели в частные сектора свой интернет,за это большое спасибо.
> С наступающим Новым Годом! 
> Побольше денежных клиентов и стабильной техподдержки ))


 так же... спасибо... ВЕГЕ ммм... тоже за частный сектор!!!

----------


## Старпом Lom

C Новым годом!
Мне Вега тоже очень нравится...вопрос-можно перенести интернет-телефон Фарлеп с Молдаванки на Королева?

----------


## Stealth_

> Данные в личку: ФИО, логин, номер контактного телефона.


 Клиентскую базу конечно подбивать гуд....а что с централным офисом?

----------


## ZSerge

Опять вся ночь без обрывов, первый в 7:45.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

у меня телефон Фарлепа около 10 лет, интернет от Фарлепа больше года . С телефоном вообще никаких проблем никогда не было (разве что втихаря отключили тональный набор номера, при том, что за телефон было заплачено 600 долларов и обещались сделать полноценную цифровую линию). Интернет как то не работал 3 дня, деньги разумеется "забыли" вычесть из абонплаты. В остальном нормально

----------


## Telecom

Всем большое спасибо за добрые слова и поздравления!

----------


## Telecom

> C Новым годом!
> Мне Вега тоже очень нравится...вопрос-можно перенести интернет-телефон Фарлеп с Молдаванки на Королева?


 Сообщите, пожалуйста, в личку: ФИО, оба адреса: откуда переносите и куда, номер переносимого телефона, контактный телефон (желательно мобильный). Проверим тех.возможность.

----------


## Telecom

> у меня телефон Фарлепа около 10 лет, интернет от Фарлепа больше года . С телефоном вообще никаких проблем никогда не было (разве что втихаря отключили тональный набор номера, при том, что за телефон было заплачено 600 долларов и обещались сделать полноценную цифровую линию). Интернет как то не работал 3 дня, деньги разумеется "забыли" вычесть из абонплаты. В остальном нормально


 Если проблема с тональным набором актуальна - предоставьте данные, пожалуйста:ФИО, номер телефона и контактный номер телефона. А чтобы вопрос о перерасчете абонплаты за время неработающего Интернета был рассмотрен, нужно писать заявление в офисе.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Если проблема с тональным набором актуальна - предоставьте данные, пожалуйста:ФИО, номер телефона и контактный номер телефона.


 вопрос конечно актуален, но ни за какие дополнительне услуги (тональный набор) я платить не собираюсь, поскольку при установке телефона за всё уже было заплачено. А играть по одним правилам с теми, кто заплатил за установку 220гр. глупо


> А чтобы вопрос о перерасчете абонплаты за время неработающего Интернета был рассмотрен, нужно писать заявление в офисе.


 это крайне неудобно, ВЕГА и сама знает, что инет не работал, могли бы это автоматически делать

----------


## ZSerge

*Telecom* поздравления с Новым Годом для Вас лично и для всех форумчан.
 Проблему с разрывами решил путем замены бракованного сплитера, который шел в комплекте с модемом.Вторые сутки полет отличный, обрывов нет, внешка 1.5 МГб Одесса 7.5.
Всем спс ай эм хеппи

----------


## Telecom

> *Telecom* поздравления с Новым Годом для Вас лично и для всех форумчан.
>  Проблему с разрывами решил путем замены бракованного сплитера, который шел в комплекте с модемом.Вторые сутки полет отличный, обрывов нет, внешка 1.5 МГб Одесса 7.5.
> Всем спс ай эм хеппи


 Спасибо! И мы рады, что у Вас все наладилось. Семь футов под килем! Ой! Перепутал. Летной погоды!

----------


## Ka-mila

Я не знаю каким образом мой вопрос относиться к данной теме,но поиск вывел сюда(дабы модераторы потом не переносили)
Хочу НЕ поздравить компанию вега с новым годом и пожелать вам нашествия налоговых и общества защиты прав потребителей.Худшей связи не было,нет, и не будет!Вы не заслуживаете называться с заглавной буквы!
С тех пор как компания Фарлеп перешла в ваши владения-одни большие минусы и вопросы.
Мало того,что мы без конца остаемся без связи на выходные дни(вы наш телефон подключаете к себе домой?!),так мы остались без связи на Новый год и так без неё остаемся до сих пор!
Телефон наш как молчал,так и молчит.Родственники(с которыми мы связались по мобильным) пытались задать вам вопросы на что получили забавные ответы,достойные рубрики "Юмор"(только нам не смешно).
На вопрос "По какому телефону связаться с вашим руководством?"-получили ответ:"у них нет телефона,ответ только в письменной форме".
"Где,по какому адресу принести письменное заявление и где находиться ваше руководство?"-"у нас нет адреса,звоните в техслужбу".
Мало того,последующий сидящий попка на телефоне сообщил, что  заявка аннулирована,потому что связь восстановлена.....?!А её как не было так и нет.
Окольными путями(!) мы узнали где вы находитесь.Для всех сообщаю:Пантелеймоновская 25.
Ваш робот не забывает сообщать,что мы вам что-то должны-и мы РЕГУЛЯРНО и ВОВРЕМЯ платим!
А теперь отказываемся платить за НЕПРЕДОСТАВЛЕНИЕ услуг.Потому как мы уже переплатили за то,чего нет.
Или вы восстанавливаете нормальную связь или мы будем обращаться в те конторы,с которыми у вас будет один сплошной гембель

----------


## shmargen

и какова была ваша миссия посетить тему? Напугать гембелем слона? Мало того не знать куда звонить, не знать где абонотдел куда можно принести заявление, не знать главный офис и вообще куда звонили родственники вы знаете?..... в помощь http://www.vegatele.com/ 
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/cover/points/odessa
вы будете еще долго ждать починки и решения проблемы если не дали никаких деталей Telecom (выше вас отписался)
Получается вы сами себя задерживаете

----------


## Ka-mila

Вы представитель вега?Вы давно себя слоном считаете?
Этот сайт мы выучили давно и наизусть.А вопрос был не о сайте.Куда звонить-мы в курсе,написала,звонили родственники,так как у нас до сих пор нет связи.
Интересно, в чём мы себя задерживаем?!!!!В том, что оплатили услуги вовремя?В том, что обратились в службу техподдержки,а нам ответили то,что писала?
Желаю вам такой же связи!!!

----------


## shmargen

"Телефон наш как молчал,так и молчит"
"Ваш робот не забывает сообщать,что мы вам что-то должны-и мы РЕГУЛЯРНО и ВОВРЕМЯ платим!"
как то непонятно
давайте еще постов  10 вашей проблемы вместо одной личной почты с контактами по договору номером мобильного и номером неработающего телефона
спасибо за пожелание

----------


## Ka-mila

У меня постов в этой теме всего 3.Вы кто,чтобы я вам вам писала свой телефон?Заявка была оставлена в службе теххоподдержки(и номер её имеется).Ответ-читайте выше.
За пожелание-на здоровье.Не премину воспользоваться после праздников

----------


## shmargen

дамочка я абонент Веги и мне ваш телефон нафиг не нужен
вы читать не умеете
прочтите что я написал куда скидывать детали
спасибо

----------


## shmargen

Telecom ответьте .........
девушка в личке уже мне все высказала за Вегу словно я внештатный сотрудник ваш 
то есть первый удар по глупости получил я 
с вами она будет я надеюсь более деликатна и разговаривать не эмоциями а фактами

----------


## ODESIT

> Telecom ответьте .........
> девушка в личке уже мне все высказала за Вегу словно я внештатный сотрудник ваш 
> то есть первый удар по глупости получил я 
> с вами она будет я надеюсь более деликатна и разговаривать не эмоциями а фактами


 да он бы уже давно ответил , может приболел

----------


## Pavel

И мне тоже ответьте :smileflag: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## shmargen

обед у человека или в Карпатах  я помню тоже его в это время задевал так что ждем
у девушки проблема то другая она и писать ему не хочет  все высказала мне и надеюсь не остынет для разговора с Телекомом  :smileflag: 
инициатива наказуема лучше бы я семки Жувал

----------


## Pavel

Девушка как хочет,а я все же решу свой вопрос :smileflag: ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## ODESIT

> Девушка как хочет,а я все же решу свой вопрос))))))))))))))))))


 да, есть ещё веговский форум на котором присутствует JeKa_Od , ну или BANN в крайнем случае, нужно только захотеть к ним обратится

----------


## zico1

> дамочка я абонент Веги и мне ваш телефон нафиг не нужен


 Если вы простой абонент Веги, тогда зачем устраивать допрос?
У человека проблема с телефоном и с техподдержкой.



> вы читать не умеете
> прочтите что я написал куда скидывать детали
> спасибо


 Ужас!

----------


## Ka-mila

Более отвратительного чувства я не испытывала.Что-то хотите мне сказать?!Говорите.Мы в внимании.

----------


## shmargen

*zico1*
покажите мне в личку где был допрос и где был ужас-ужасный.Я дал рекомендации как проблема решается. вроде понятно было.

*Ka-mila*
Этот воспрос снова мне?
Вы знаете в любой техподдержке есть такое понятие "трудный проблемный неадекватный клиент"
наверное вы не умеете решать такие технические проблемы.
поручите их решать вашему мужу -технически, я надеюсь подкованному.
От себя добавлю искренне сочувствую и Телекому и ТП. Их ждет сюрприз.

----------


## Герц

У человека не работает услуга ,за которую он исправно платит.На вопросы почему?Ответ: позовите технически  "подкованного" . :smileflag:

----------


## Inviz

> У человека не работает услуга ,за которую он исправно платит.На вопросы почему?Ответ: позовите технически  "подкованного" .


 А разве shmargen должен отвечать на подобные вопросы? И уж тем более читать в личке много чего интересного о компании с которой его не связывают трудовые узы?

----------


## Герц

> А разве shmargen должен отвечать на подобные вопросы? И уж тем более читать в личке много чего интересного о компании с которой его не связывают трудовые узы?


 Если не связывает,то и отвечать не ст0ит.Себе дороже.

----------


## Inviz

> Если не связывает,то и отвечать не ст0ит.Себе дороже.


 Человек отписался к кому обратиться за реальной помощью. Кто ж виноват, что девушке было тяжело пробежаться глазами по странице и понять о чём идёт речь?
Многие тут не первый день "тусуются" и знают порядок действий в случае проблем. Новичкам желательно хоть немного вникнуть в тему, перед тем как наезжать  :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

Inviz спасибо
вы еще не читали мою личку  меня и в алкоголики приняли и в сотрудники веги
тест на работу в ТП я прошел могу принимать удар. Сочувствую ребятам  и девчатам (там их много) 
Вега поднимите мне пакетную скорость
Где этот как писали выше "дядя Телеком"  карму надо уравнять

----------


## zico1

> Человек отписался к кому обратиться за реальной помощью.


 Он не просто отписался, а начал упрекать пользователя, что писала здесь(на форуме) о своих проблемах.



> Новичкам желательно хоть немного вникнуть в тему, перед тем как наезжать


 Тема называется - VEGA. 
А форум открыт для всех, в отличие от форумы провайдеров.
Шматрица - есть Шматрица.

----------


## igorevi4

Интересно в какие сроки в Веге устраняются кабельные повреждения ?

----------


## Inviz

> Он не просто отписался, а начал упрекать пользователя, что писала здесь(на форуме) о своих проблемах.
> 
> Тема называется - VEGA. 
> А форум открыт для всех, в отличие от форумы провайдеров.
> Шматрица - есть Шматрица.


 Двое не поняли друг друга. Один из них за это имел, что почитать ))

Лично я на веговский инет особо не жалуюсь - практически все проблемы связаны с электропитанием, которое в последнее время очень хромает. Это конечно не радует. Но ничего, надоест - уйду к другому провайдеру. Всего-то делов.

----------


## Pavel

Интересно,тарификация идет с момента подписания договора или с момента реального подключения :smileflag:

----------


## Inviz

> Интересно,тарификация идет с момента подписания договора или с момента реального подключения


 C момента активации учётной записи. Т.е. реального подключения.

----------


## vlad11

> Как перейти с ADSL Укртелеком на ADSL VEGA? Можно сразу двумя ADSL провайдерами пользоватся одновременно по одному телефонному кабелю? 
> И переключаться между ними?
> Если не отключится от ОГО, то можно подключиться к VEGA?


 никак.
нет.
никак.
Звоните 0 800 600 0 600
Предварительно проверив тех возможность.
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/check

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Не уверен что имеет смысл даже проверять тех возможность, ибо адсл веги работает на АТС Веги, а Укртелекома - на нём же :smileflag:  если есть телефон кого-то из них или обоих - то будет оба на разных компах правда :smileflag:  или один по одиночке)

----------


## vlad11

> Если ADSL Укртелеком официально не отключен подключится к ADSL VEGA можно?


 можно, но Вега проведет новую линию и по ней вы будете в инет выходить.

----------


## zico1

> Если не отключится от ОГО, то можно подключиться к VEGA?


 Можно.
Тогда, у вас будут две телефонные линии(Укртелеком и Вега).
Только зачем вам две линии?

----------


## Pavel

> C момента активации учётной записи. Т.е. реального подключения.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Веге - веговскую линию, Укртелекому - его.

Иначе никак.

----------


## Telecom

> Более отвратительного чувства я не испытывала.Что-то хотите мне сказать?!Говорите.Мы в внимании.


 Приношу свои извинения, Telecom - человек и у него бывают выходные, обеды и иногда даже Карпаты. Включаюсь. 
Уважаемая, Ka-mila! Спасибо за то, что нашли время и возможность выразить свои претензии к обслуживанию. Мы не хотели Вас расстраивать. От имени компании приношу Вам извинения за возникшие недоразумения и за неквалифицированную консультацию. Телефоны руководителей операторы Вам не предоставят - у них нет таких полномочий. А вот почему они Вам не предоставили адрес абон.отдела, это, безусловно, непонятно. Я понимаю Ваши чувства, но, к сожалению, не могу Вам помочь без Ваших данных. Сообщите мне в личку номер неработающего телефона, ФИО человека, на которого оформлен телефон, а также Ваш контактный номер телефона (мобильный).

----------


## Telecom

> Интересно в какие сроки в Веге устраняются кабельные повреждения ?


 К сожалению, спрогнозировать сроки восстановления линии при кабельном повреждении очень сложно.

----------


## Pavel

Роутер D-link dir-320,реально ли натроить на Вегу(ЦСС) ?

----------


## ODESIT

> Роутер D-link dir-320,реально ли натроить на Вегу(ЦСС) ?


 гляньте форум веги, там есть тема про D-link dir-300
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=26338

----------


## Pavel

Сеньк :smileflag:

----------


## igorevi4

> К сожалению, спрогнозировать сроки восстановления линии при кабельном повреждении очень сложно.


 Спрогнозировать? кажется Вы не метеорологическая служба, есть установленные законом сроки не более 5 суток.

----------


## Telecom

Уважаемые форумчане! Я ушел праздновать праздники до понедельника! По возможности не буяньте, не ругайтесь и не бейте друг друга. Спасибо всем, кто конструктивно помогает мне отвечать на вопросы! Надеюсь на Вашу помощь и в дни моего отсутствия! 
Всем приятного отдыха!

----------


## Мистер Бендер

возможно ли абоненту ЦСС использовать ресурс FTP Vega, например ftp 10.129.1.2 ?

Я зарегистрировался на сайте http://forum.od.vegatele.com/index.php

но любой доступ к Vega ftp неполучается  осуществить, в то время, как с http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/  все хорошо, правда скорость редко поднимается выше 125Кбт/сек в  последнее время.

----------


## Tigger

> Уважаемые форумчане! Я ушел праздновать праздники до понедельника! По возможности не буяньте, не ругайтесь и не бейте друг друга. Спасибо всем, кто конструктивно помогает мне отвечать на вопросы! Надеюсь на Вашу помощь и в дни моего отсутствия! 
> Всем приятного отдыха!


 Мдя.... а у нас тут дождь Народ нужна поддержка - у кого то тоже потери пакетов до 60% сегодня?  Цель вопроса не поднять "шухер" а сбор статистики (не приятность не так тяжела если знаешь что тебе не одному хреново) :smileflag: . Все было классно и тут... Вышел а тут БАТАЛИИ  надеюсь у девушки уже все хорошо? может отпишется?  *shmargen* мужайся
И с праздниками всех!!!

----------


## shmargen

*Tigger*  ;-)

"дядя" Телеком я вас не отпускаю  
*Ka-mila* мне каждую ночь снится
почините ее кто нибудь

----------


## Аленка_

> *Tigger*  ;-)
> 
> "дядя" Телеком я вас не отпускаю  
> *Ka-mila* мне каждую ночь снится
> почините ее кто нибудь


 да, и мне телефон в конце концов проведите наконец!!!!!!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> *Tigger*  ;-)
> 
> "дядя" Телеком я вас не отпускаю  
> *Ka-mila* мне каждую ночь снится


 от любви до ненависти 1 шаг, и от ненависти до любви столько же :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel

Сто процентов :smileflag: Вот подключился к веге второй раз и пока 2й день полет нормальный,всем доволен :smileflag:

----------


## Ka-mila

*Telecom* благодарю за запоздавшие извинения.Телефон починили только вчера усилиями родственников и знакомых,обращавшихся в абонотдел.Без связи мы находились с 29 декабря.И как НЕ новичку абонента Фарлеп(вопросы с починкой которого решались в течение суток) для нас это нонсенс.Надеюсь,что нам не придется обращаться к вам по второму вопросу-отключения связи по выходным дням
*shmargen* прочитав Вас(когда я уже и думать забыла о Вашем существовании)такого подкованного,адекватного и подготовленно-аттестированного :smileflag:  вспомнилась фраза Владимира Вишневского:"Не так я вас любил,как вы стонали".Не столько я Вашей персоне уделила внимания,что Вы здесь раздули.Берегите себя

----------


## shmargen

Ka-mila
я шутил конечно и хотел чтобы в шутках и прибаутках проходили праздники а тем временем вам все починили. Улыбайтесь чаще я вам еще в личку написал. 
Извинений не требую. 
Всего хорошего

----------


## Pavel

UA-IX не планируют? :smileflag: Кто в курсе?

----------


## Tigger

> UA-IX не планируют?Кто в курсе?


 А он нужен? UA -то? чтоб клоунам с правительства было удобно налог собирать? (если Вы не в курсе то есть законо-проэкт если еще не закон... процент налога на каждый байт трафика) в нашей ВIЛЬНОЙ ..... Более интересно выживут ли в таком "раскладе" безлимитные пакеты?

----------


## Pavel

Первый раз слышу о таком налоге,однако у большинства провайдеров доступ к обменникам есть,а мне как пользователю всегда было удобно пользоваться этой услугой,фильм и игры качать быстро,почему нет?Тем более вы подняли более глобальный вопрос нежели я,ведь рыночная стратегия провайдеров задача менеджеров самих провайдеров :smileflag:

----------


## dario

да вроде была такая тема у гения экономики терехина, но вроде не прошла

----------


## Lotus Insider

Telecom, а можно мне дать мой адрес и фио вам в личку?

----------


## Tigger

*Pavel* да, вопрос действительно глобальный. И меня это очень напугало так как смысл вообще в каком либо обмене данных отпадает. Ознакомится можно к примеру здесь http://rdn-team.com/main/12327-ukraina-khochet-vvesti-nalog-na-trafik.html. Но, вроде пока тихо - будем надеяться.

----------


## Lotus Insider

Tigger, вам интересна судьба 150 миллионов человек?

----------


## Pavel

Tigger,я понял вашу мысль,был не в курсе очередных законопроектов ВР :smileflag: 
Вот у ЦССа второй проблема,пропадает пинг на любые ресурсы,сайты грузятся через раз))В тех поддержке сообщили,что вопрос решают,ждем

----------


## ZSerge

Наблюдал недавно в детской телепрограмме, спонсируемой группой Vega нашу уважаемую *BANN*, хорошим и нужным делом занимаетесь, успехов Вам

----------


## ODESIT

> Наблюдал недавно в детской телепрограмме, спонсируемой группой Vega нашу уважаемую *BANN*, хорошим и нужным делом занимаетесь, успехов Вам


 а по какой программе? мож запись посмотрю

----------


## Tigger

> Tigger, вам интересна судьба 150 миллионов человек?


 не-а..  А вот связь среди миллиардов, таки да!

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom, а можно мне дать мой адрес и фио вам в личку?


 Конечно, давайте! И не забудьте сообщить зачем

----------


## shmargen

ОН ВЕРНУЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loya-ya

несчастные люди  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Дмитрий Ч.

У меня уже два месяца не работает домашний телефон. Устал слушать милые голоса из call - центра о том как я для них важен. Причины поломки: от разных операторов - разные, сроки починки - неизвестны.
Слава яйцам что есть мобильная связь!!!

----------


## Telecom

2Дмитрий Ч. 
Если Вы хотите не только высказаться, тогда данные в личку: ФИО, номер неработающего телефона, контактный номер телефона.

----------


## Дмитрий Ч.

*Telecom огромное спасибо. Свою работу Вы знаете.* 
Два месяца не работал телефон, а как оказалось достаточно было одного сообщения на форуме - ну и бардак у Вас там (не примите на личный счет, к Вам вопросов нет)

----------


## El.Monter

ко мне вчера подошла бабулька, абонент цсса, сказала что у неё не принемают заявку, мне всё равно у кого деньги брать, я ей всё починил, но интересно, неужели действительно не принимают заявки с осмотром на месте?

----------


## igorevi4

Думаю Веге не до осмотров аппаратов у абонентов, и ремонта комнатных проводок тем более паралельных, успевали бы кабельным ремонтом заниматься.

----------


## Telecom

> ко мне вчера подошла бабулька, абонент цсса, сказала что у неё не принемают заявку, мне всё равно у кого деньги брать, я ей всё починил, но интересно, неужели действительно не принимают заявки с осмотром на месте?


 Такие заявки принимаются и отрабатываются.

----------


## El.Monter

> Такие заявки принимаются и отрабатываются.


 Надо было спросить у неё куда она звонила, может она в УТК заявку хотела дать, я не уточнал.

----------


## Аленка_

> *Telecom огромное спасибо. Свою работу Вы знаете.* 
> Два месяца не работал телефон, а как оказалось достаточно было одного сообщения на форуме - ну и бардак у Вас там (не примите на личный счет, к Вам вопросов нет)


 подпишусь под каждым словом, правда мне не могли никак его установить..  и я теперь благодаря, Telecom наконец-то с телефоном  :smileflag:  Цивилизация пришла в мой дом!!!!!!!

----------


## A.G.P.

Telecom, а какой ADSL модем можете порекомендовать для работы с VEGA (телефонная линия Farlep 7144ххх)?

----------


## ODESIT

> Telecom, а какой ADSL модем можете порекомендовать для работы с VEGA (телефонная линия Farlep 7144ххх)?


 я не телеком но
1. zyxel
2. asus (асус и вигор конечно спорно по поводу места)
3. vigor
4. dlink

----------


## shmargen

planet обижен
как раз на втором месте

----------


## A.G.P.

ODESIT, shmargen, спасибо! Может еще и какую-то конкретную модель из zyxel посоветуете (не USB-шную)?

----------


## ODESIT

> ODESIT, shmargen, спасибо! Может еще и какую-то конкретную модель из zyxel посоветуете?


 боюсь что нужно задать этот вопрос именно телекому(в понедельник), просто сижу с вигором и были проблемы на линии ремонтники приходили с zyxel и у них показания были явно выше моих, но вот что за модель у них была не подскажу, а вообще есть поройтесь по форуму веги возможно и найдёте ответ на свой вопрос, вы ведь не первый

----------


## A.G.P.

ODESIT, спасибо.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

знатоки , не посоветуете как можно качать файлы с Depositfiles? Может есть какая программа , чтоб обмануть файлообменник и он выдал бы ссылку?

----------


## ODESIT

> знатоки , не посоветуете как можно качать файлы с Depositfiles? Может есть какая программа , чтоб обмануть файлообменник и он выдал бы ссылку?


 я так понимаю вам просто нужен реальный ип адрес и качайте сколько влезет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> я так понимаю вам просто нужен реальный ип адрес и качайте сколько влезет


 именно, но платить за него никто не будет. За всё уже и так заплачено. Ради какого то файлообменника-много чести ...

----------


## ODESIT

> именно, но платить за него никто не будет. За всё уже и так заплачено. Ради какого то файлообменника-много чести ...


 тогда ищите бесплатные прокси сервера, но не факт что через них тоже ктото не качает

----------


## Pavel

Оффтоп,тема топика другая :smileflag:

----------


## Ryogo

оффтоп, но всё же.
*Капитан Врунгель.*
Файлы до 100мб с депозита можно качать через 
savefrom.net
просто ссылку с депозита в форму на сайте, нажимаешь кнопку и получаешь ссылку на скачку.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> оффтоп, но всё же.
> *Капитан Врунгель.*
> Файлы до 100мб с депозита можно качать через 
> savefrom.net
> просто ссылку с депозита в форму на сайте, нажимаешь кнопку и получаешь ссылку на скачку.


 О, Чудо! Скачивается файл!  Большое спасибо *Ryogo* за ценную информацию! 
Вопрос вдогонку. А как с rapidshare.com скачать?

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> О, Чудо! Скачивается файл!  Большое спасибо *Ryogo* за ценную информацию! 
> Вопрос вдогонку. А как с rapidshare.com скачать?


 задайте этот же вопрос Гуглу...

----------


## Pavel

Меня больше беспокоит мой канал,который почему-то уже пару недель лагает WoW и показывает очень не стабильный пинг на любые направления :smileflag: Сегодня вообще обалдел от пинг в 1000ms  :smileflag: 

Позвонил в тех.поддержку,обнадежили,что решат вопрос не известно когда,потери на vpn сервер 50%,качество канала выходит хуже некуда,играть не могу,сайты грузятся через раз,проблема наблюдается уже 2 недели)))))))

----------


## GZ

Сегодня как и в предыдущие дни Вега плавит мне мозг следующими скоростями времен телефонных модемов:







ГДЕ, ОБЪЯСНИТЕ МНЕ ТУТ 1,5 Мбита ???

Жду не дождусь когда у нас в доме появится другой мощный провайдер после чего я смогу отослать ваш "сервис" к лешему.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

протестировал свой
_____________________________________________
Скорость вашего канала: 2173.36 Kbps ( 2225523 bps) 
Скорость загрузки данных (cps): 271.67 Kbytes/sec
_____________________________________________
Заплачено за 1500 Kbps

----------


## GZ

> протестировал свой
> _____________________________________________
> Скорость вашего канала: 2173.36 Kbps ( 2225523 bps) 
> Скорость загрузки данных (cps): 271.67 Kbytes/sec
> _____________________________________________
> Заплачено за 1500 Kbps


 Завидую. У вас Вега-ЦСС ?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Завидую. У вас Вега-ЦСС ?


 Матрица, телефон Фарлеп.

----------


## GZ

> Матрица, телефон Фарлеп.


 Значит Веги таки разные... как я и предполагал.

Предствители Веги-ЦСС научитесь работать у Фарлепа. Потому что ваши услуги полное г...

----------


## Delux

Уважаемый, Telecom!
Сколько стоит подключение с нуля интернет с проводами, со всем! по улице Китобойная в начале улице, в домах ~ 2-10 точно не знаю, со своим модемом?!...
Спасибо!

----------


## Pavel

У меня тож ЦСС и мне страшно :smileflag: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Soxo

> протестировал свой
> _____________________________________________
> Скорость вашего канала: 2173.36 Kbps ( 2225523 bps) 
> Скорость загрузки данных (cps): 271.67 Kbytes/sec
> _____________________________________________
> Заплачено за 1500 Kbps


 Прям не верится что дет  таки даёт  сполна от пакетной.
 У меня  100% от пакета давало порядка 1,5 мес от начала пользования, далее заместо 5М даёт порядка 3М( кроме глубокой ночи когда таки иной раз выдаёт сполна), при етом  по Украине  и Одессе выдаёт сполна до 8ка.
 От чесно гря не была бы разница 15 гришек от  2М до 5М- давно бы уже откатился на пакет назад, а так какой никакой хоть больший метрик позволяет закрыть глаза на некоторые не приятные моменты оператора.

 Ну и недавнишняя история таки не без смеха:
 Есть у меня знакомый не бум бум в компах , наученый ток странички в броузере листать на предмет законов новых ну и иногда с медиа скачать могёт.
 Так вот раз в годик переставляю ему винду да скудные програмки которые ему требуются читать да писать,  тут в августе как переставил  весь этот комплект, ну и звонит он мне приходи инет пашет  по 30сек и рубит да рубит .
 Дело было за пару дней до нового года как раз спустя пару дней  оплаты за следущий период). Говорю ставь удалёнку прогляжу  чо хоть у тя там стряслось, не тут то было бо таки рубило что на лтп что на пптп спустя 20-40сек.
 Лано грю попрошу на форуме хорошего человека  может  те поможет.
 Таки да, Телеком среагировал сразу и таки в меру своих сил помог ( тем что технари таки пришли к нему после нового года).
 От тока если считать их технарями, бо придя на  той недели  лично и не врубившись а куда  девались иконки подлючений что настраивал- услушал ну мол они пришли, чот ковырядлись , своё новое поставили, в итоге выдали вердикт мол линия херовая ждите других настройщиков по линии а пока  мы убавим вам скорость по порту до 4 должно стать лучше( при етом  убив  созданые ранее мною соединения для входа в инет, и поставив якоето  тестовое свой с непонятными логином и отсутсвием пороля) и естесвенно лишив дад тех 20-30 сек входа в инет))..
 Ну дай думаю сам поковыряюсь  по быстрому, создал  новые соединения тык мык рубит и хоть ты тресни.
 Звоню в тех потдержку ( впервые таки  был удивлён вменяимости и радушии парня на том конце провода)- обьяснил причину, мол приходили и.т.д сказали, ну возможно но ето и.т.д, вобщем поразмыслили мы, он обьяснил что  у вас  на причину с линией по ситуации с разрывами не похоже( бо рубит не с их стороны), пришли к выводу что  лучше подлючить Ноут и сразу убедится линия лии  проблема с компом.
 Как бы не было печально, таки проблема оказалось с компом и на ноуте всё запахало ( хотя линия   таки  поршивая и заместо 2М  еле  1М тащило).
 И от на фоне этого юмора, я таки  одного не понял- чего  те пришедшие технари не проверили так же  ноутбуком причина в компе или нет, нет своего так у хозяина могли спросить о наличии иль отсутсвии такового.
  За день до этой истории:
 Уже у себя, вырубили свет минут на 20, в итоге убился системный файлик и как не старался востановить Винду было не возможно бо даже  защищёный режим не грузило.
 Ну чоб побытсрому взял на такой случай образ Акрониса с минимальным набором прог и всеми дровами загрузил.
 Ну  всё зашибись а соединения видать криво стали в реестре ну и никак в нет не могу войти.  Ну думаю мож забыл пароль, позвоню в тех потдержку да как когдат уже делал  знакомым( продиктовав на кого телефон, № счёта и другие реквезиты, не считая набора номера с того же  телефона)- попрошу сменить пароль на другой. 
 Не тут то было, на том конце провода меня уверенно не хотели слышать, минут  20 обьяснений что на другой конец города  да в выходные добираться не комильфо- не давали результата.  В итоге парень в тупую меня  уеждал что раньше была  тех потдержка  по регионам а ныне с Депропетровска, и нет у него такой кнопки  чоб сменить пароль.  Аргумент то что  как так  коли  уже два раза так менял другим, и последний раз всего месяц полтора назад- не в какие ворота не шли НЕТ и ВСЁ и пластинка по кругу. К чему ето я , так к тому что пообщавшись на следущий день  уже по другой прорблеме своего знакомого, и увидев в парне их тех потрежке вменяемого человека да задав ему вопрос описав  ситуацию днём ранее, услышал вполне вменяемый вопрос что  как бы не практикуется такое " смена пароля удалённо" но при таком наборе сведений  ( номер счёта, на кого регистрации телефоннна и инета, адрес и.т.д реквезиты указаные в договоре)- всё возможно и он бы лично помог бы в такой проблеме.
  К чему ето я- к тому что по такой мелочи как забыл  логин или пароль, ехать полгорода а тем более ждать пока пройдёт выходные= маразм, если уж в тех потдержке временами встречаются не грамотные да не желающие помочь "дебилы", либо политика партии такая- то сделайте услугу напоминания или смены пароля платную на сайте, бо я понимаю что забыть пароль это ошибка  пользователя и его гембель- но в таком случае  я так думаю было бы логично со стороны тех потдержки предложить  что то типа "  востановить пароль не можем, только  физически в  абонотделе- при етом  раз  у вас так вышло и впереди выходные да праздники можем заблакировтаь вам временно счёт дабы бабло по напрасну не уходило".
 И дело не в копейках за те два т три дня выходных коли бы не впомнил бы тот пароль, а в такой работе когда абоненту таки желают помочь в тех потдержке, а не отрабатывают бабло в роли  "Говорящего попки по рецептам из книжки  -Вин для чайников".

----------


## Delux

от себя, проблемы тоже, пинг >300 ... ппц, тоже все лагает, ЦСС
но скорость всегда 1.5 мбит Тьфу, Тьфу... чтоб не сплюнуть

----------


## Толстый Пупс

GZ, ещё раз, не проверяйте свой пакет какими-то левыми мерялками, попробуйте поставить на скачку файл с трекера какого-то, желательно с огромным количеством сидов...

----------


## Delux

*Soxo*, не поленился прочитать все! ваша история зачет!

----------


## Soxo

> GZ, ещё раз, не проверяйте свой пакет какими-то левыми мерялками, попробуйте поставить на скачку файл с трекера какого-то, желательно с огромным количеством сидов...


 )) Гениальный совет), вы наврено платите за скорость по Украине или таки по внешке)?
Или вы считаете  что даж качая с  Торентс Ру выдаст реальную скорость ВНЕШКИ при том что  половина источников будут Украинские абоненты).
 Если уж пользовать такой метод, то как уже говорил и не тока в этой ветке-  то выбирать файлик метров 10 и более с северов  Майкрософта.  И поверьте мне) разница не заставит себя ждать)), в моём случае  вашей проверкой выдаёт  700-800кб, а той что я описал  таки реальную скорость внешки 250-400кб( при пакетной  640кб =5М).

----------


## Толстый Пупс

> )) Гениальный совет), вы наврено платите за скорость по Украине или таки по внешке)?
> Или вы считаете  что даж качая с  Торентс Ру выдаст реальную скорость ВНЕШКИ при том что  половина источников будут Украинские абоненты).
>  Если уж пользовать такой метод, то как уже говорил и не тока в этой ветке-  то выбирать файлик метров 10 и более с северов  Майкрософта.  И поверьте мне) разница не заставит себя ждать)), в моём случае  вашей проверкой выдаёт  700-800кб, а той что я описал  таки реальную скорость внешки 250-400кб( при пакетной  640кб =5М).


 а что Украина это уже не внешка?  вы что хотите проверить, как провайдер разделяет траффик на Украинский и Мировой или общую ширину своего канала?

----------


## Soxo

> а что Украина это уже не внешка?  вы что хотите проверить, как провайдер разделяет траффик на Украинский и Мировой или общую ширину своего канала?


 ) А чо тут проверять то) я уже сто раз проверял), и так же сто раз спорил что коли общая ширина канала ( коли судить по Одессе или Украине качает = до 8М) , то никак не может моя линия быть настолько фиговая )) что бы  с Украинских ресурсов таки давать до 8м ) а с ВНЕШНИХ( тобишь запредельно  от Украинских)- не дадовать 20-40% от  оплаченого пакета  5м ( в прочем как и другие провайдеры ток те ссылаются  на злословную приставку ДО, а тут на качество линии, при этом аргументированость что не может  при плохом качестве  по одним и тем же проводам гнать до 8м и в тож время  до 3м но с других интересующих потребителя ЗАпредельных ридной мовы направлений).

----------


## Толстый Пупс

а вы это на сервере МС проверяли?

----------


## Soxo

> а вы это на сервере МС проверяли?


  С разделением и вменяемостью скорсоти  трафика я проверял  элементарно и просто.
 1.  Выбор интересующей страны, городов.
 2. Выбор сервера  тех или иных  направлений по странам с наиболее широким каналом.
  3. Проверка всех этих выборов  на работчем  подключении от тогож тенета 25 и выдачей результата ширины канала как минимум в 3-5 раз более моей пакетной на Веге.
 4. Проверка  дома на веге, скачки тех же файлов с тех же ресурсов а) в часы пик по их времени. б) в часы пик по нашему времени.
 5. Сравнение, выводы.

----------


## Толстый Пупс

а вы не думали может у Веги просто есть какое-то ограничение при закачке в 1 поток?  :smileflag:

----------


## GZ

Надо отметить что моя левая мерялка показала отличный результат в данное время.



по всей видимости вечером часов с 5 до 8 Вега-ЦСС переживает серьезные перегрузы и скорость падает почти до модемной.
А под полуночь мы видим заявленную скорость.

----------


## Pavel

У меня 10м от Веги-Цсс,качает с торрентов до 800 кб/с и то редко,в основном 500 и то долго разгоняется :smileflag: ))))

----------


## ODESIT

у меня 5м и я получаю свои 5м к примеру с алькара (если не перегружен сервак с которого качаю) с России с торентс.ру к примеру также имею свои 5м, но другие многие ресурсы просто не в силах отдавать такую скорость, много ресурсов которые отдают 1-2м *максимум*, может для России они и отдают на полную катушку но на Украину режут 100%

----------


## Loud_Swir

Vega-ЦСС - пакет 5 Mbps (пользуюсь ~7 месяцев)

----------


## ODESIT

и кстати возьмите к примеру в данный момент ресурс inter.ua
я в данный момент не могу смотреть его даже на скорости 256+ kbps
трасерт у меня на него максимум 20 мс (адсл), интер это украина, хотите сказать что это виноват мой провайдер ? нет это сто процентов ресурс в это время вечера не способен отдавать такую скорость большому количеству пользователей.

1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  my.router [192.168.1.1]
2     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.128.4.2
3    10 ms    10 ms    20 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
4     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.net [93.178.204.177]
5    15 ms    17 ms    19 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.130.29.202]
6    22 ms    18 ms    15 ms  colocall-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.14]
7    15 ms    15 ms    17 ms  26-236.inter.cc.colocall.com [62.149.26.236]

----------


## Pavel

У меня до VPN сервера 10.5.1.1 50% потерь стабильно :smileflag: Без всяких ресурсов украинских :smileflag:

----------


## GZ

> Vega-ЦСС - пакет 5 Mbps (пользуюсь ~7 месяцев)


 если будет возможность - сделайте такой же тест в 6 часов вечера

----------


## Telecom

> Уважаемый, Telecom!
> Сколько стоит подключение с нуля интернет с проводами, со всем! по улице Китобойная в начале улице, в домах ~ 2-10 точно не знаю, со своим модемом?!...
> Спасибо!


 Нужно проверять тех. возможность и по результатам считать стоимость.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

У меня тоже плачевная история. Работал себе ЦСС-Евроком (Телси) года два без перебоя 24/7 на пакете (еще в то время) 128. Работал без единого разрыва в течении полугода и я поменял пакет на 256. Потом, на 512 и вскоре на 1М. Всё было прекрасно и чудесно, пока (где в сентябре 2009) нас не перекинули на Вегу. Начались кратковременные разрывы, хотя я прощал это, ссылаясь на достаточно низкий тариф и былую память о ЦСС. Перевелись на пакет 2М. ...
Предложили раз попробовать на 5М за довольно интересную цену, но с проверкой линии. Проверили - позвонили и сказали, что максимум 2.5-3М. Сошлись на 2.5М Вроде работало, иногда рвало, иногда понижали скорость до 1.5-2М. 
Но вот 25 декабря началась лажа - мигает DSL, каждые 15 минут обрыв на 5минут. 
подал заявку 28 декабря. Вроде созвонились с мастером и должен был прийти и замерять, но видимо не дошел.  
В новый год интернет работал в 31.12 1500 до 01.01 1800 без единого обрыва, а потом опять-двадцать пять. 
Последние сутки обрывает раз 2-3 часа на 5 минут. Не могу найти закономерность. 
Вчера звонил в саппорт, напомнил им о выезде мастера. Буду ждать замеров у себя.

----------


## Оксан_а

для Telecom! Здравствуйте, я всего неделю назад подключила интернет от Веги. То, что обещанных  2 mb согласно договору я ни разу не увидела, я уже успела привыкнуть. Но привыкнуть к бесконечным обрывам интернета невозможно. Помогите наладить линию, если это в ваших силах.

----------


## ODESIT

> У меня тоже плачевная история. Работал себе ЦСС-Евроком (Телси) года два без перебоя 24/7 на пакете (еще в то время) 128. Работал без единого разрыва в течении полугода и я поменял пакет на 256. Потом, на 512 и вскоре на 1М. Всё было прекрасно и чудесно, пока (где в сентябре 2009) нас не перекинули на Вегу. Начались кратковременные разрывы, хотя я прощал это, ссылаясь на достаточно низкий тариф и былую память о ЦСС. Перевелись на пакет 2М. ...
> Предложили раз попробовать на 5М за довольно интересную цену, но с проверкой линии. Проверили - позвонили и сказали, что максимум 2.5-3М. Сошлись на 2.5М Вроде работало, иногда рвало, иногда понижали скорость до 1.5-2М. 
> Но вот 25 декабря началась лажа - мигает DSL, каждые 15 минут обрыв на 5минут. 
> подал заявку 28 декабря. Вроде созвонились с мастером и должен был прийти и замерять, но видимо не дошел.  
> В новый год интернет работал в 31.12 1500 до 01.01 1800 без единого обрыва, а потом опять-двадцать пять. 
> Последние сутки обрывает раз 2-3 часа на 5 минут. Не могу найти закономерность. 
> Вчера звонил в саппорт, напомнил им о выезде мастера. Буду ждать замеров у себя.


 в личку к телекому пусть линию проверят

----------


## Delux

> для Telecom! Здравствуйте, я всего неделю назад подключила интернет от Веги. То, что обещанных  2 mb согласно договору я ни разу не увидела, я уже успела привыкнуть. Но привыкнуть к бесконечным обрывам интернета невозможно. Помогите наладить линию, если это в ваших силах.


 Go To The Личка  To Telecom

----------


## ODESIT

> для Telecom! Здравствуйте, я всего неделю назад подключила интернет от Веги. То, что обещанных  2 mb согласно договору я ни разу не увидела, я уже успела привыкнуть. Но привыкнуть к бесконечным обрывам интернета невозможно. Помогите наладить линию, если это в ваших силах.


 Оксан_а 
 			Новичок


				  				 					Пол: Женский
 				  				  				 				 				 					Сообщений: 1



а до этого на каком провайдере сидели ? там было всё нормально ?
почему ушли ?
первым делом проверить комп на вирусы

----------


## Оксан_а

До этого у меня был кабельный интернет компании Реноме. Обрывов на линии никогда не было. А ушла потому что хотела получить большую  скорость. Но то, что вижу здесь, очень разочаровало - несколько раз в час прерывается интернет в будние дни, а вчера в день выборов вообще не могла пользоваться интернетом.

----------


## ODESIT

> До этого у меня был кабельный интернет компании Реноме. Обрывов на линии никогда не было. А ушла потому что хотела получить большую  скорость. Но то, что вижу здесь, очень разочаровало - несколько раз в час прерывается интернет в будние дни, а вчера в день выборов вообще не могла пользоваться интернетом.


 я думаю вам нужно связать с технической поддержкой для того чтобы выяснить причину обрывов, то есть с чей стороны проходят обрывы к примеру, замерять линию,  если это не поможет тогда уже к телекому, или даже лучше сразу в личку к JeKa_Od он поможет (лижбы не матюкался на меня что я ему работы добавил :smileflag: )
и кстати поздравляю вас с уходом с реноме !!! здесь всё намного проще чем там  , сидели там лет пять, вспоминаем как страшный сон

----------


## LEXX_odessa

А у меня проблема другого рода...
Где то так уже месяц длится это, а именно, если мигает свет или отключили и включили - то локалка(Матрица) пропадает и не определяется внутренний айпи......перетыкиваю провод с роутера в старую сетевую(на которой прописан МАК в базе Веги) и нифига - не присуждается айпи......
отключать-включать локальную сеть или высовывать и всовывать кабель - результатов не даёт...........раньше такого небыло.....приходится каждый раз звонить в тех.сап. и объяснять, что сетевая старая, мак не менял и т.д и ждать когда они вручную подключат.Вчера в пол 3-его ночи звонил и на удивление сразу трубку подняли и сделали...сегодня вечером опять пришлось звонить- та же процедура- надо уже на диктофон записывать мой диалог с саппортом - на вопрос Можно ли как то исправить ситуацию был получен ответ - эт такие особенности оборудования....Я могу допустить что наша сеть быстрее поднимается чем мой роутер забивает мак адрес сетевой, я бы это лечил обычным способом-включить и отключить сеть, но это уже не происходит,то же самое ипри родной сетевой карте.....
*
Телеком* можете меня просветить что у вас глобально изменилось  с оборудованием ?*

П.С. Упс не советовать бо батарея сдохла и нету времени новую искать  :smileflag:

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> в личку к телекому пусть линию проверят


 Я уже звонил в саппорт, вышлют техников.



> первым делом проверить комп на вирусы


 Вирусы могут быть причиной обрыва линии DSL?

----------


## Pavel

> я думаю вам нужно связать с технической поддержкой для того чтобы выяснить причину обрывов, то есть с чей стороны проходят обрывы к примеру, замерять линию,  если это не поможет тогда уже к телекому, или даже лучше сразу в личку к JeKa_Od он поможет (лижбы не матюкался на меня что я ему работы добавил)
> и кстати поздравляю вас с уходом с реноме !!! здесь всё намного проще чем там  , сидели там лет пять, вспоминаем как страшный сон


 У вас матрица-цсс-оптима??Витая пара или адсл?Интересно просто,у меня кроме обрывов и 5-6М скорости вместо 10 ничего хорошего нет,плюс постоянное общение с Телекомом и тех.поддержкой,спасибо хоть телеком есть,но все таки после черного моря чувствую только значительное ухудшение качества услуги.

----------


## ODESIT

> Вирусы могут быть причиной обрыва линии DSL?


 нет вирусы могут быть причиной обрыва сетевого соединения, даже  тема в виндоусе может быть причиной обрыва сетевого соединения, лично сам это раз видел, сменил тему обрывы пропали, а до этого спасала только перезагрузка компа каждые 10 минут)

----------


## ODESIT

> У вас матрица-цсс-оптима??Витая пара или адсл?Интересно просто,у меня кроме обрывов и 5-6М скорости вместо 10 ничего хорошего нет,плюс постоянное общение с Телекомом и тех.поддержкой,спасибо хоть телеком есть,но все таки после черного моря чувствую только значительное ухудшение качества услуги.


 у меня матрица адсл (частный сектор кривая балка),если сравнить вегу с кабельным оператором с этой стороны, к примеру на веге за 6 месяцев проблемы с линией были один раз отремонтировали и всё опять ок и даже лучше(минус у веги только сроки ремонта), на кабельном операторе (сана плюс) за пол года 6 раз вызываешь, приезжают чинят в теченнии 2-3 дней, ну про пинги и всё такое я уже не говорю, docsis это самое хужее что может быть

----------


## Telecom

> для Telecom! Здравствуйте, я всего неделю назад подключила интернет от Веги. То, что обещанных  2 mb согласно договору я ни разу не увидела, я уже успела привыкнуть. Но привыкнуть к бесконечным обрывам интернета невозможно. Помогите наладить линию, если это в ваших силах.


 В личку: ФИО, логин, контактный номер телефона

----------


## Pavel

> у меня матрица адсл (частный сектор кривая балка),если сравнить вегу с кабельным оператором с этой стороны, к примеру на веге за 6 месяцев проблемы с линией были один раз отремонтировали и всё опять ок и даже лучше(минус у веги только сроки ремонта), на кабельном операторе (сана плюс) за пол года 6 раз вызываешь, приезжают чинят в теченнии 2-3 дней, ну про пинги и всё такое я уже не говорю, docsis это самое хужее что может быть


 Потому у нас опыт разный :smileflag: 
adsl+матрица у вас, у меня сетевой кабель+ЦСС и черное море через сетевой кабель было,вообще никаких проблем с пингом и коннектом,только цены высокие и скорости низкие,у веги цены симпатичные,но коннект конечно крайне ,не побоюсь этого слова,странный  :smileflag:

----------


## El.Monter

Вот вам тоже история. Я живу в царском селе, у меня был интернет матрица адсл фарлеп, 21 декабря 2008 года пропал интернет, звонки в тех. поддержку были весьма интересны и насыщены различными сюжетами, самая интересная версия была такой: на выносе перегревается оборудование и технари компании вега решили установить кондиционер, но соседи не дают разрешение на то, чтобы он висел рядом с ихними окнами. Странно что такая проблема появилась в декабре и летом ничего не перегревалось. Я каждый день заходил на Королёва (остановка "магазин") стоял в часовых очередях, и каждый раз мне говорили что идите домой, пока придёте уже всё будет работать. Потом новый год, рождество, 21 январа 2009 года содрудница того заведения, куда я ходил кадый день прошипела на меня "чего вы сюда ходите, я понятие не имею что делать и кому звонить, починят тогда, когда починят" Я пришол домой взял документы и расторг договор, другая сотрудница предложила мне платить им 10 гривен в месяц чтобы сохранить за мной какой-то порт. Зачем мне порт от неработающего интернета? :smileflag:  С тех пор я не в курсе, устранили там неполадку или нет, пользуюсь интернетом через кабельное, интернет стабильный но скорость ужас. Кстати когда был интернет адсл, то каждые пол часа вырубался айпишник к которому я подключался и надо было вписывать другой, это очень не удобно. Прочитав тут немного, весьма удивился, оказывается не у всех так работает адсл интернет.

----------


## Оксан_а

> В личку: ФИО, логин, контактный номер телефона


 Уважаемый Telecom! Я новичок на форуме и не знаю как я должна дать свои личные данные. Попробовала зайти по команде "отправить личное сообщение для Telecom", но там пишут что я должна иметь более 3 сообщений. А как еще дать свои координаты, не знаю. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Delux

> Уважаемый Telecom! Я новичок на форуме и не знаю как я должна дать свои личные данные. Попробовала зайти по команде "отправить личное сообщение для Telecom", но там пишут что я должна иметь более 3 сообщений. А как еще дать свои координаты, не знаю. Подскажите пожалуйста.


 вы уже набрали 3 сообщения, терь можете писать!

----------


## Pag0cTb

Привет всем. В начале ноября заключил контракт с "Вега" сначала потеряли\забыли нашу заявку. Мало того что пришли 2 "специалиста" которые совершенно ничего не понимали(не знали как открыть командную строка), подключили они все оборудование, сидели часа 2-3, а интернет так и не появился.Сразу же оформили заявку на ремонт линии. спустя 2 дня интернет появляться начал, но 30-40 минут работает, 2-3 часа не работает. Через 2 недели пришли 2 парня, посмотрели, потестили сеть, сказали что это не их компетенция, это проблема на линии. Оставили еще одну заявку, это было до нового года. И вот сегодня пришли 2 парня(уже других) чинить телефонную линию, и не известно сделали они её или нет.., т.к. никто не вернулся и не позвонил, не сообщил о результатах, но интернет работает, правда на оч маленькой скорости, а пакет 2м/бита.

----------


## El.Monter

Ну всего то 2 месяца тянется, нормальный темп  :smileflag:

----------


## Оксан_а

to Telecom
Большое спасибо, что устранили все неисправности! Интернет работает великолепно, никаких обрывов нет.

----------


## Pag0cTb

to El.Monter вот вот

----------


## El.Monter

это тут каким боком к теме?

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> это тут каким боком к теме?


 его скоро не будет...

----------


## LEXX_odessa

*Telecom*
А про меня забыли ?

----------


## Telecom

> Привет всем. В начале ноября заключил контракт с "Вега" сначала потеряли\забыли нашу заявку. Мало того что пришли 2 "специалиста" которые совершенно ничего не понимали(не знали как открыть командную строка), подключили они все оборудование, сидели часа 2-3, а интернет так и не появился.Сразу же оформили заявку на ремонт линии. спустя 2 дня интернет появляться начал, но 30-40 минут работает, 2-3 часа не работает. Через 2 недели пришли 2 парня, посмотрели, потестили сеть, сказали что это не их компетенция, это проблема на линии. Оставили еще одну заявку, это было до нового года. И вот сегодня пришли 2 парня(уже других) чинить телефонную линию, и не известно сделали они её или нет.., т.к. никто не вернулся и не позвонил, не сообщил о результатах, но интернет работает, правда на оч маленькой скорости, а пакет 2м/бита.


 Давайте посмотрим, что у Вас там за скорость: в личку ФИО, логин, конт. номер телефона.

----------


## Telecom

> *Telecom*
> А про меня забыли ?


 Сообщите Ваши данные в личку: ФИО, логин, конт.тел. Посмотрим, что можно сделать.

----------


## Доброй ночи

два вопроса провайдеру:

1. поменяются ли, и как скоро тарифы? ( в сторону уменьшения конечно же)
2. не  про интернет, но хочу узнать, возможно ли отказаться от абонплаты на телефонию? ну то есть платить поминутку и все.

----------


## Telecom

1. На данный момент такой информации не поступало. Но мы постоянно работаем над усовершенствованием нашей ценовой политики. 
2. Нет, к сожалению, нельзя.

----------


## Доброй ночи

> 1. На данный момент такой информации не поступало. Но мы постоянно работаем над усовершенствованием нашей ценовой политики. 
> 2. Нет, к сожалению, нельзя.


 
2. а что тогда значит фраза на сайте: «_Если Вы подключены к телефонии от Vega, но не используете тарифные планы «600+», «500+», «Семейный» или «Домашний», стоимость звонка за минуту 0,045_»?  Как можно подключиться к телефонии и не использовать эти тарифные планы?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Просто ахренел. После звонка на 0 800 600 0 600 прошло 5 минут. Менеджер Евгений обрадовал что в тьме тараканьей у них заведена оптика. Предложил телефоны и нтернет. Единственно чем огорчил это невозможностью перенести номер телефона в то здание. Тут же предложил какие то бонусы. 
Я понимаю что с вегой еще наплачусь, но будем надеяться.  :smileflag: 

Та же ситуация с голден телеком. Первый сюрприз - открывается сайт билайн. Нахожу телефоны, меня пересылают взять заявку на сайте svitonline.biz А теперь внимание! нужно составить заявку с мокрой печатью, срок проверки 2 недели.

----------


## LukasAddon

Пользуюсь интернетом от ВЕГА и пока доволен. Жаль только 8 мегабит дают максимум =(

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Пользуюсь интернетом от ВЕГА и пока доволен. Жаль только 8 мегабит дают максимум =(


 Буржуи!

----------


## Mr. Invisible

А у провайдера можно заказть *Switch*?

----------


## filipok

Вам проще будет купить Switch в любом компьютерном магазине.. это будет дешевле и времени меньше потратите..

----------


## shmargen

Switch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-r4qYgWdts
офтоп но по теме свитча 
музыкальная пауза

----------


## Telecom

> 2. а что тогда значит фраза на сайте: «_Если Вы подключены к телефонии от Vega, но не используете тарифные планы «600+», «500+», «Семейный» или «Домашний», стоимость звонка за минуту 0,045_»?  Как можно подключиться к телефонии и не использовать эти тарифные планы?


 Это новые тарифы - для абонентов, которые сейчас хотят подключиться. Раньше были другие тарифы, по которым теперь не подключают, но они действуют. Информация предназначена как раз для абонентов со старыми тарифными планами.

----------


## Jorik83

> А у меня проблема другого рода...
> Где то так уже месяц длится это, а именно, если мигает свет или отключили и включили - то локалка(Матрица) пропадает и не определяется внутренний айпи......перетыкиваю провод с роутера в старую сетевую(на которой прописан МАК в базе Веги) и нифига - не присуждается айпи......


 напоминает мои мучения на матрице
когда мигал свет или отключили и включили проявлялись те же симптомы как выяснилось источник бесперебойного питания в комутаторе матрицы(в подвале дома) не работал, по заявке они приезжали и восстанавливали его работу, да и роутер в режиме "динамичного ip" работал с обрывом связи каждые 3 часа
грешили на роутер длинк но с асусом были те же проблемы

----------


## LEXX_odessa

Дык тут никто не выезжает...но приходиться каждый раз звонить и всё одно и то же повторять...на вопрос почему этого не было раньше - был дан ответ что "такие особенности оборудования"
Вот мне стало интересно что ж там такого поменяли что я теперь получаю такой гемор....

----------


## Jorik83

> Дык тут никто не выезжает...но приходиться каждый раз звонить и всё одно и то же повторять...на вопрос почему этого не было раньше - был дан ответ что "такие особенности оборудования"
> Вот мне стало интересно что ж там такого поменяли что я теперь получаю такой гемор....


 Я незнаю что в вашем доме в нашем изначально устанавливался домовой комутатор программируемый той же компании длинк, и в етом же ящике был аккумулятор упс вон он и вышел из строя, и при обесточивании комутатор запускали в рукопашную

----------


## eDi

Уважаеый Телеком, подскажите: услуга 8-11 работает? И где можно глянуть тарифы?

----------


## Telecom

Да, конечно, услуга 8-11 работает. Тарифы можете найти на сайте нашей компании.
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/phone/alternative

----------


## Обманутый ЦСС

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Подскажите, есть информация о телефонии ЦСС? Как впечатления от связи и от фирмы вообще?

----------


## igorevi4

Теперь ЦСС входит в состав обьединенного оператора Вега, насколько я знаю ЦСС ставил  ЦАТС  EWSD Simens да и линейнокабельные сооружения пока не очень загаженые и убитые.

----------


## Delux

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Подскажите, есть информация о телефонии ЦСС? Как впечатления от связи и от фирмы вообще?


 я сижу на телефоне и инете от цсс - вега, все гуд!

----------


## Доброй ночи

спасибо, дорогой Telecom за ответы )) 

появился еще вопрос: на страничке «Мегадом» есть такая фраза —  "подключение по выделенной линии – 199 грн." Объясните, что имеется в виду под «выделенной линией»? FTTB или таки да, обычная выделенка? 

Ээээ... я просто ищу возможность как то остаться с вами как с провайдером, но уйти от оплаты телефонии которой я не пользуюсь, но которая неразрывно связана с ADSL который я как раз активно юзаю )) FTTB в моем доме, увы и ах, не подключаете. Выделенка была бы мне очень кстати...

----------


## Telecom

Да не за что! Всегда рад ответить :smileflag: 

"подключение по выделенной линии – 199 грн." - имеется в виду именно обычная выделенка. Подключение по технологии FTTB стоит 1 грн. :smileflag: 
Для уточнения напишите в личку данные: ФИО, адрес, логин, конт.тел.

----------


## Delux

> Да не за что! Всегда рад ответить
> 
> "подключение по выделенной линии – 199 грн." - имеется в виду именно обычная выделенка. Подключение по технологии FTTB стоит 1 грн.
> Для уточнения напишите в личку данные: ФИО, адрес, логин, конт.тел.


 а  если не секрет, в чем отличие тогда между адсл и фттб?! 
спс!

----------


## Доброй ночи

> а  если не секрет, в чем отличие тогда между адсл и фттб?! 
> спс!


 
Технология ADSL (Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line) дает абонентам возможность доступа в Интернет по телефонной линии, при этом можно пользоваться телефоном и Интернетом одновременно. Скорость доступа в Интернет по этой технологии составляет до 8 Мбит/с, для ее использования необходимо дополнительное оборудование - модем.

Технология FTTB (fiber to the building) – доступ в Интернет по оптоволоконной сети на скорости до 100 Мбит/с, не требует применения дополнительного оборудования. Эта технология позволяет без ограничений использовать все современные мультимедийные услуги.

----------


## Delux

> Технология ADSL (Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line) дает абонентам возможность доступа в Интернет по телефонной линии, при этом можно пользоваться телефоном и Интернетом одновременно. Скорость доступа в Интернет по этой технологии составляет до 8 Мбит/с, для ее использования необходимо дополнительное оборудование - модем.
> 
> Технология FTTB (fiber to the building) – доступ в Интернет по оптоволоконной сети на скорости до 100 Мбит/с, не требует применения дополнительного оборудования. Эта технология позволяет без ограничений использовать все современные мультимедийные услуги.


 при этих словах можно понять, что по телефонной линии используется только АДСЛ, а по выделенной, только ФТТБ...
Пасиб! а падение скорости и увеличение пинга при ФТТБ наблюдается? и реально ли выделеннку поставить в частном секторе?

----------


## Доброй ночи

фттб это не выделенка, это оптоволоконка )) про выделенку я сама вот хочу узнать

----------


## Delux

> фттб это не выделенка, это оптоволоконка )) про выделенку я сама вот хочу узнать


 ммм.... и че, а как терь оптоволонку поставить? хД)))) 
сколько это стоит?

----------


## Доброй ночи

стоит это гривну, но в частный сектор 99.999% ее вам никто не потянет ) дорогая штука, подключают только многоподъездные высотки, что б сразу 100-150 абонентов было.

----------


## Delux

> стоит это гривну, но в частный сектор 99.999% ее вам никто не потянет ) дорогая штука, подключают только многоподъездные высотки, что б сразу 100-150 абонентов было.


  пошел пить... эххх

----------


## dario

на сколько я понимаю адсл это и есть выделенка)

----------


## Доброй ночи

уфф... ну в общем то да, «выделенной линией» можно назвать и оптоволокно и адсл (который подключается по обычному телефонному кабелю), но обычно выделенкой называют подключение по кабелю, т.н. «витая пара».

----------


## wicka

Добрый день! Как Фарлеп объединили в Вегу, так просто мечтаю родителям поменять провайдера. Но поскольку линия Фарлепа - не получается. Постоянные обрывы линии. Каждый вечер думаешь - будет интернет или нет. При звонке в сервисную поддержку-ответ один и тот - РЕМОНТНЫЕ РАБОТЫ. Часто родители общаюются по скайпу - если это можно назвать общением. Соединение держится максимум минут 10-15. Чаще 2-3 минуты. Для сравнения - у меня дома другой провайдер. Вообще таких проблем нет.

----------


## Telecom

Оставьте данные мне в личку: ФИО, логин, контактный телефон.

----------


## jaquar

Пришел подсоединять интернет в Вегу на 1,5 , пришли работники с ЦСС, подключили на Матрицу да и ладно, пока они сольются воедино пройдет наверно не один еще год, главное чтоб это не отражалось на КЛИЕНТАХ которые платят за услуги!!!!

----------


## jaquar

Скорость две недели продержалась нормально, обрывов не было, хотя тут читал что у людей просто ужас с интернетом от Веги! Но первой неприятностью которая подкралась была та, что по локальной сети от матрицы «matrix.vpn»  с их него сайта «http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/» фильмы качаются с максимальной скоростью  140 кб/сек, в то время как с АЛКАРА со скоростью 850 кб/сек, эт что получается через интернет быстрее качается чем по сети!!!!! ЭТО ПОЛНЫЙ БРЕД!!!! Звонил в тех поддержку написали заявку проверяли, но лучше не стало!!!!

----------


## Pavel

Алкар тоже входит в Вегу :smileflag:

----------


## jaquar

А 25 января в 9 00!!! Обрыв сети. Я так понимаю работники ВЕГИ пришли на работу и оборудование перезагрузили ;О))) так после этого обрыва не скорости в 1,5 , скорость скачки по сети вообще упала, так что уважаемый Telecom можно в этом как то разобраться и помочь??? Заранее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Jorik83

> Алкар тоже входит в Вегу


 алькар ето ресурс компании Оптима которая как правильно сказали входит в Вегу

----------


## jaquar

Пускай они входят и выходят куда угодно, главно чтоб это не отражалось на клиентах!!!! Иль я не прав???

----------


## Delux

> *Пускай они входят и выходят куда угодно*, главно чтоб это не отражалось на клиентах!!!! Иль я не прав???

----------


## El.Monter

Что в веге хорошо, так это то, что на форуме весело :smileflag:

----------


## Мистер Бендер

Спасибо огромное *Telecom.* Уже сутки работает без обрыва!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Вы спасли  как минимум трёх человек от нервного срыва!

_П.с. и у Вас переполнена личка_

----------


## Мистер Бендер

ага... только сутки блин ... похоже, те кто хоть раз отписался в этой теме - ждет плохая карма адсл слединений...  ((((((((

----------


## Telecom

Дык что? Опять? Продолжаем работу по заявке?

----------


## hius

что-то видео на алкаре давно не обновлялось
http://video.alkar.net/new/movie.html
не знаете, в чем дело?

----------


## Telecom

В связи с производимыми работами эта ситуация временная, вскоре вновь будет обновляться контент.

----------


## Telecom

> ага... только сутки блин ... похоже, те кто хоть раз отписался в этой теме - ждет плохая карма адсл слединений...  ((((((((


 Проверяйте! Все должно быть в порядке.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> Проверяйте! Все должно быть в порядке.


 да, мне звонили, но я моб. дома оставил. Посмотрю. Пока 15 мин. полёт нормальный  :smileflag: . Оч. надеюсь.

----------


## Старпом Lom

цирк конечно с этим объединением операторов....по техподдержке дозвонится с каждым днем все трудней и трудней...в абонентском отделе бедные замученные женщины уже к вечеру еле соображают...у меня есть интернет-телефон от Фарлеп еще с 2000 года...в 2003 году я подключил анлимитед на 10 лет за 1000грн... отлично пользовался лет 5 пока не переехал на новый адрес. а телефон естественно остался...подумал я - дай-ка порадую стариков - подключу им интернет - погоду смотреть, новости и т.д. ан нет...хотя техвозможность перноса с молдаванки на королева без проблем, зато в абонотделе я сидел минут 40 слушая переговоры по телефону сотрудниц - и к чему они пришли?перенос возможен, но пакета анлимитед после переноса не будет!и всего за каких то 500грн! я в шоке-я могу подключит модемный доступ опять...цирк...отключу его нафиг...обидно, что оплачено то на 3 года вперед и родители могли бы еще пользоваться...увы...

----------


## Pag0cTb

Ув. Telecom. Прошла неделя после того как я вам оставил данные. Интернет работает стабильно, но скорость меньше мегабита. Звонил в тех поддержку, когда поставили пакетную скорость проблема повторилась, пришлось звонить, просить вернуть меньшую скорость. 

*Хотелось бы узнать как продвигаются дела относительно моей проблемы.*

----------


## LEXX_odessa

А у меня уже с комутаторами другая комедия... 
2 раза в начале недели прихожу домой вечером - интернета нет - звоню в тех.сап. атм говорят уже с дома моего звонили и там проблема с коммутатором - завтра включат...и я был удивлён, когда где то после 11 ночи того же дня у меня законектилась сеть.Радости меня переполняла...и утром опять с утра всё отрубилось  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Telecom

Доброго дня!
Старпом Lom оставьте данные мне в личку: ФИО, логин, контактный телефон и адреса переноса.
Не уверен, но вдруг что-то да получится.

----------


## Telecom

Pag0cTb
Над Вашим вопросом работают. Столкнулись с трудностями.
Возможно сегодня вопрос решится.
Поэтому либо увидите результат, либо завтра отпишу в ЛС подробности.

----------


## Dorich

В этом месяце мне не пришла кавтанция на e-mail. Это просто недоглядели, или с нового года снова подписываться на рассылку?

----------


## Telecom

*Dorich*
Оставьте данные мне в личку: ФИО, логин, контактный телефон.
Разберемся.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

Telecom, скажите а у Vegа есть обрывы сессий, например суточные? Ровно 24 часа (+/- 15 минут, точно не засёк) работает и потом идет срыв DSL мигает, пытаясь законнектится, через минут 5-7 это удаётся.

----------


## Telecom

*Мистер Бендер*
Нет.  )) 
Никаких принудительных "сбросов" сессий нет.

----------


## Soxo

> *Мистер Бендер*
> Нет.  )) 
> Никаких принудительных "сбросов" сессий нет.


 Соглашусь с Телекомом, таки чем чем а сбросом сесий Вега не страдает, 2-3 суток в лёгкую держит( и то с учётом что сам отрубаю на перегруз компа).

----------


## Pavel

Обрывов не было!!!!!!! :smileflag: ))))))))))

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> Соглашусь с Телекомом, таки чем чем а сбросом сесий Вега не страдает, 2-3 суток в лёгкую держит( и то с учётом что сам отрубаю на перегруз компа).


 Завтра поменяю модем на другой, проверю. Может и в нем причина. Если да, попытаюсть прошивку обновить или новый искать. Кстати, шустрее Зухеля есть что-то за вменяемую цену?

----------


## Jorik83

> *Мистер Бендер*
> Нет.  )) 
> Никаких принудительных "сбросов" сессий нет.


 Не совсем согласен, когда был на матрице и использовал роутер обрывы были секунда в секунду каждые 3 часа, как выяснилось автоматически не продлевалась "аренда ip"

----------


## Старпом Lom

у кого еще такая фигня?раньше включил комп - нажал на значок соединения и пошло - установка связи с...-секунда и проверка имени и пароля - секунда и связь установлена...а теперь - установка связи минут 5 - потом впн - соединение установлено неправильно и так еще минут 5 и только потом устанавливается связь...я теперь расстроен вегой...раньше такого не было

----------


## Pavel

Старпом,звони в тех поддержку и тд,на веге есть цсс матрица и оптима и у всех разные глюки.Напиши телекому,если совсем туго,у тебя технический глюк.


Вот у меня вырубился телефон,куда не позвонить занято,даже в тех поддержку :smileflag: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Потери пакетов до 50%,не могу по скайпу поговорить ,а звонок важный))))))В общем жесть :smileflag: )))))

----------


## Telecom

*Старпом Lom*
Проблема заключается в том, о чем Вы не написали...
Вы хотите не просто перенести номер, но ещё и переоформить его?
Действительно этот конкретный пакет, юбилейный, закреплен за конкретным номером и за одним человеком, заключившим договор, перенос пакета скорее всего невозможен.
Перенос телефона возможен, "но" заключаются в следующем:
1)изменится номер
2)стоит перенос 80грн. 40коп., а никак не 500...
По адресу, на который необходимо перенести тел., возможно за 1грн подключение интернета. Можно подключиться по акции на минимальный пакет Безлимитный 1.5Мб за 50грн./мес. на 3 мес., с 4-го мес. абонплата будет = 60грн.,
либо на пакет "Тариф 24" с абонплатой в 24грн.

Отпишу в ЛС, в понедельник. Попробуем уточнить вопрос о возможности "переноса" пакета dial up.

----------


## Jannie

Доброго времени суток. У меня возникло некоторая проблема выбора, прошу помочь определиться.
Живу на Новосельского угол Ольгиевская. Дома интернет ОГО 512, за который плачу ежемесячно 100 грн. Также стоит телефон от Оптима и есть тех.возможность установки ВЕГА. 
Плюсов у Вега для меня намного больше, чем у УКТ, но меня интересует главная вещь - количество разрывов в сутки. От УКТ у меня стабильно 1 разрыв в сутки, но скорость оставляет желать лучшего... Как я понимаю это зависит от оборудования которое стоит в данном районе. У друга на таирово, например, разрывы очень частые, другие знакомые говорят, что 2-3 суток без проблем.  Подскажите пожалуйста, как в моем районе с этим обстоят дела и стоит ли менять ОГО на Вега...Может быть найдутся абоненты Оптима с Вегой по-соседству, которые расскажут реальные плюсы и минусы... Заранее благодарна)

----------


## Старпом Lom

> *Старпом Lom*
> Проблема заключается в том, о чем Вы не написали...
> Вы хотите не просто перенести номер, но ещё и переоформить его?
> Действительно этот конкретный пакет, юбилейный, закреплен за конкретным номером и за одним человеком, заключившим договор, перенос пакета скорее всего невозможен.
> Перенос телефона возможен, "но" заключаются в следующем:
> 1)изменится номер
> 2)стоит перенос 80грн. 40коп., а никак не 500...
> По адресу, на который необходимо перенести тел., возможно за 1грн подключение интернета. Можно подключиться по акции на минимальный пакет Безлимитный 1.5Мб за 50грн./мес. на 3 мес., с 4-го мес. абонплата будет = 60грн.,
> либо на пакет "Тариф 24" с абонплатой в 24грн.
> ...


 спасибо огромное за развернутый ответ...а то добиться вразумительного от тетечек в абонотделе сложно...номер я хочу перенести, переоформлять-если можно не хочу-но мне сказали в абонотделе что так нельзя...все равно спасибо-хоть какая то ясность появилась

----------


## shmargen

> Дома интернет ОГО 512, за который плачу ежемесячно 100 грн. Также стоит телефон от Оптима и есть тех.возможность установки ВЕГА.


 как давно вы узнавали и переходили на другие пакеты по другим ценам ?


у веги за 99грн-  пЯть мегабит
«Мегадом новый 5»	5 120	99,00

люди сидят годами на старых тарифах на маленьких скоростях

----------


## Jannie

> как давно вы узнавали и переходили на другие пакеты по другим ценам ?
> 
> 
> у веги за 99грн-  пЯть мегабит
> «Мегадом новый 5»	5 120	99,00
> 
> люди сидят годами на старых тарифах на маленьких скоростях


 Дело в том, что контракт с ОГО оформлялся минимум на год. А когда подключали ОГО альтернативы не было, а сейчас появилась возможность поставить ВЕГУ, но хочу сперва узнать мнение пользователей моего райо
на и разрывах...

----------


## shmargen

вы знаете сколько происходит разрывов даже не по вине провайдера или даже когда вы их не замечаете?
"но меня интересует главная вещь - количество разрывов в сутки."
Этож как должен повлиять Антон Уральский чтобы думать что это главный параметр

----------


## Jannie

Хорошо, скажу иначе. Для меня очень важно стабильно работающий интернет, т.е. чтоб был один дисконнект в сутки, а не каждые 15 минут, как у знакомого пользователя ВЕГОЙ на таирова. Не знаю кто такой Уральский и понимаю, что не все зависит от провайдера. Однако и понимаю, что многое зависит от оборудование и качества его обслуживания. Например в ОГО, каким бы он не был медленным и дорогим - 1 разрыв в сутки. Хочется ожидать подобное от Оптима (Вега), т.к. наличие ФТП, большая скорость и меньшая цена очень привлекательны в сравнении с УТК))) Спасибо)

----------


## anke.boo

28.01 установили инт. от фарлепа (договор от 04.12!) с 29 ничего не работает, в тех.под. на первое обращение ответили что меняют оборудование, сроки не указали, на второй раз про обор. ничего не сказали, ск. просто ждать, но не известно сколько и не платить за эти дни (Таирово) 
 кто-то в курсе в чем проблема?

----------


## marchelly

Вегой в лице фарлепа доволен, вегой в лице цсс недоволен (Черниговская 36б). Буду переключаться к тенету. теже деньги, одесса быстрая стабильная, айпитв (почему у веги нет до сих пор не понятно). К сожалению имеющиеся проблемы видимо решить не удастся, раз ничего не поменялось за последний год. Нужно не много. Быстрая стабильная одесса (хотя бы 10мб). Цсс такого дать не может по указанному адресу. Тунель внутри веги работает на скорости 1-3мб крайне нестабильно. падает раза 3-5 в час. За фарлеп инетрнет спасибо. работает стабильно как часы. тьфу тьфу чтобы не перехвалить.
ПС За последнюю неделю звонил в службу поддержки больше 10 раз. прошлые выходные без интернета.

----------


## Sfajrat

Терминалы I-Box не переводят больше денег!!!!
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=341286

----------


## Delux

> Вегой в лице фарлепа доволен, вегой в лице цсс недоволен (Черниговская 36б). Буду переключаться к тенету. теже деньги, одесса быстрая стабильная, *айпитв* (почему у веги нет до сих пор не понятно). К сожалению имеющиеся проблемы видимо решить не удастся, раз ничего не поменялось за последний год. Нужно не много. Быстрая стабильная одесса (хотя бы 10мб). Цсс такого дать не может по указанному адресу. Тунель внутри веги работает на скорости 1-3мб крайне нестабильно. падает раза 3-5 в час. За фарлеп инетрнет спасибо. работает стабильно как часы. тьфу тьфу чтобы не перехвалить.
> ПС За последнюю неделю звонил в службу поддержки больше 10 раз. прошлые выходные без интернета.


 как вы представляете IPTV на АДСЛ????
ммм.... гуглим... и смотрим...

----------


## Loud_Swir

> как вы представляете IPTV на АДСЛ????


 Молча, но порт желателен  8Mbps. Я иногда смотрю один из первых HDTV каналов, это чешский  HDTV1.ch. (720p)
Битрейт не высокий (2-4Mbps),(*.asf), но и это значит многое.Канал для просмотра абсолютно свободный! Вот линк(например VLC его отлично возпроизводит):
mms://server3.streaming.cesnet.cz/hdtv1?WMThinning=0&MSWMExt=.asf

----------


## ODESIT

> Молча, но порт желателен  8Mbps. Я иногда смотрю один из первых HDTV каналов, это чешский  HDTV1.ch. (720p)
> Битрейт не высокий (2-4Mbps),(*.asf), но и это значит многое.Канал для просмотра абсолютно свободный! Вот линк(например VLC его отлично возпроизводит):
> mms://server3.streaming.cesnet.cz/hdtv1?WMThinning=0&MSWMExt=.asf


 на мой взгляд этот канал в данный момент не способен отдать скорость выше 1.5 Mbps тормозит ужасть, а у меня тариф 5 Mbps. Но iptv работает не так как этот канал, оно идёт отдельно, но для просмотра iptv нужно другие модемы, роутеры, там всего лишь пару моделей, я уже отписывался в этой теме про iptv лень повторятся, iptv работает на адсл на укртелекоме кому интересно спросите в теме укртелекома его вообще кто нибуть смотрит ?

----------


## Delux

> Молча, но порт желателен  8Mbps. Я иногда смотрю один из первых HDTV каналов, это чешский  HDTV1.ch. (720p)
> Битрейт не высокий (2-4Mbps),(*.asf), но и это значит многое.Канал для просмотра абсолютно свободный! Вот линк(например VLC его отлично возпроизводит):
> mms://server3.streaming.cesnet.cz/hdtv1?WMThinning=0&MSWMExt=.asf


 ахахха.... а теперь как вы представляете 8 мбит на адсл? при Веге???

----------


## Delux

очень нужен ответ на мой вопрос!

смотрите, у меня вега-цсс адсл... ставлю сервер CS... и у мну выдает IP чтобы ко мне заходили 192.168....., почему если у меня модем стоит вначале, потом комп.. ммм то пишет такой IP.... как преодолеть эту фигню?

смотрите: у меня друг, он сча на ОГО, но за те деньги, что он платит, он хочет подключить вегу на 8 мбит, но вегой предоставляется динамика - IP....
во первых, почему я не могу найти, сколько стоит статический IP? во вторых, как же быть, мы будем ставить сервер на его комп... но будет та же проблема с модемом и 192.168...
помогите плз...
у друга на тенете... все гуд, без модема - спокойно все становится, и выдает IP внешний, сразу комп в инете... эххх


ПЛЗ!!!

----------


## ODESIT

реальный ip адрес в веге 15гр в мес. и к вам законектятся хоть со штатов

----------


## Delux

> реальный ip адрес в веге 15гр в мес. и к вам законектятся хоть со штатов


 внешний статический IP?


все таки, те кто делал сервер.... через вегу, отзовитесь...

----------


## ODESIT

> внешний статический IP?


 ессесено :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

> ессесено


 сенькью....

----------


## LJay

в цсс у всех абонентов реальный динамический адрес, другое дело что чаще всего сессия поднимается на модеме. Нужно или перенастраивать его в мост или настраивать перенаправление портов (если умеет)

----------


## Delux

> в цсс у всех абонентов реальный динамический адрес, другое дело что чаще всего сессия поднимается на модеме. Нужно или перенастраивать его в мост или настраивать перенаправление портов (если умеет)


 ммм если мож по подробней, модем d-link 2640U

----------


## Loud_Swir

> ахахха.... а теперь как вы представляете 8 мбит на адсл? при Веге???


 У меня 8Mbps/1Mbps и всё прекрасно.

----------


## LJay

> ммм если мож по подробней, модем d-link 2640U


 на модеме на wan-соединении с vpi/vci=0/32 выбираете вариант bridge + отключаете dhcp-сервер (хотя и не обязательно)
на компьютере создаете впн подключение pppoe (вводите свой логин и пароль)

----------


## ODESIT

> на модеме на wan-соединении с vpi/vci=0/32 выбираете вариант bridge + отключаете dhcp-сервер (хотя и не обязательно)
> на компьютере создаете впн подключение pppoe (вводите свой логин и пароль)


 1. У человека цсс вы точно знаете ? (просто я незнаю какой на цсс ип адрес, на матрице он один для всех) 
2. Смысл делать из адсл модема-роутера только один модем ?

----------


## Delux

> на модеме на wan-соединении с vpi/vci=0/32 выбираете вариант bridge + отключаете dhcp-сервер (хотя и не обязательно)
> на компьютере создаете впн подключение pppoe (вводите свой логин и пароль)


 не подойдет.... у мну 2 компа дома...

----------


## ODESIT

> не подойдет.... у мну 2 компа дома...


 у вас цсс? если на цсс реальный динамический ип адрес то в роутере настройте форвадинг портов на ту машину на которой будет подниматься сервер, при динамическом ип адресе он будет меняться время от времени, не сидел на цсс не знаю как часто, почитайте документацию к роутеру как это сделать. если у вас матрица или если у вас цсс но сервер должен быть поднят постоянно то лучший выход это 15гр в месяц, хотя есть ещё такие варианты как хамачи или DynDNS или dmz host но это всё лишние заморочки и зависит от типа ип адреса

----------


## Delux

> у вас цсс? если на цсс реальный динамический ип адрес то в роутере настройте форвадинг портов на ту машину на которой будет подниматься сервер, при динамическом ип адресе он будет меняться время от времени, не сидел на цсс не знаю как часто, почитайте документацию к роутеру как это сделать. если у вас матрица или если у вас цсс но сервер должен быть поднят постоянно то лучший выход это 15гр в месяц, хотя есть ещё такие варианты как хамачи или DynDNS или dmz host но это всё лишние заморочки и зависит от типа ип адреса


 ЦСС.... динамика, но по моим расчетом, айпи у мну меняется раз в 2 месяца... так что....
хамачи.... это только те кто у тя в сети хамачи- т.е. друзья...
а вот форвадинг портов.... ммм... интересно что оно даст?

----------


## ODESIT

> ЦСС.... динамика, но по моим расчетом, айпи у мну меняется раз в 2 месяца... так что....
> хамачи.... это только те кто у тя в сети хамачи- т.е. друзья...
> а вот форвадинг портов.... ммм... интересно что оно даст?


 http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Порт/Forwarding

----------


## Pag0cTb

_Ув. Телеком_. Благодарю за проделанную работу. Интернет наконец таки работает стабильно

----------


## Telecom

> 28.01 установили инт. от фарлепа (договор от 04.12!) с 29 ничего не работает, в тех.под. на первое обращение ответили что меняют оборудование, сроки не указали, на второй раз про обор. ничего не сказали, ск. просто ждать, но не известно сколько и не платить за эти дни (Таирово) 
>  кто-то в курсе в чем проблема?


 Оставьте данные: ФИО, логин, контактный телефон. Постараюсь разобраться.

----------


## marchelly

Уважаемый комунити, на сайте Вегателеком не могу найти отдельных пакетов для одесских сетей. Интересует скорость в пределах оператора Вегателеком (цсс <> матрица), и возможность поднятия скорости, стабильности в пределах самой сети.
Спасибо.

----------


## eDi

> Уважаемый комунити, на сайте Вегателеком не могу найти отдельных пакетов для одесских сетей. Интересует скорость в пределах оператора Вегателеком (цсс <> матрица), и возможность поднятия скорости, стабильности в пределах самой сети.
> Спасибо.


 +1
Пользуюсь Teamviewer для доступа из дому на работу, когда рвется связь и он расконнекчивается - бывает очень обидно.  
А скорость передачи файлов 160 обусловлена скоростью аплода на АДСЛ? Даунлод с некоторых российских серверов до 500, аплода выше 160 не видел. Пакет 1 Гиг.

----------


## ODESIT

> Уважаемый комунити, на сайте Вегателеком не могу найти отдельных пакетов для одесских сетей. Интересует скорость в пределах оператора Вегателеком (цсс <> матрица), и возможность поднятия скорости, стабильности в пределах самой сети.
> Спасибо.


 доступ внутри сети между пользователями перекрыт и слава богу хоть вирусы не ганяют по сети, выход только тиамвивер, быстрая одесса есть, помоему 25 гр, там както тариф помоему по другому называется
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=35411

----------


## marchelly

> доступ внутри сети между пользователями перекрыт и слава богу хоть вирусы не ганяют по сети, выход только тиамвивер, быстрая одесса есть, помоему 25 гр, там както тариф помоему по другому называется
> http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=35411


 Какой-то унылый выход у вас. Тем более с использованием какого-то недософта. Правильный выход это реальный айпиадрес, и OpenVPN но суть вопроса это не меняет. спасибо за ссылку.  :smileflag:

----------


## dario

> +1
> А скорость передачи файлов 160 обусловлена скоростью аплода на АДСЛ? Даунлод с некоторых российских серверов до 500, аплода выше 160 не видел. Пакет 1 Гиг.


 именно адсл



> Пакет 1 Гиг


  нет такого пакета тем более адсл

----------


## krisbird

Палубная 12, тип подключения?

----------


## hius

Ув. Телеком. В личном кабинете можно зарегистрировать доп. почтовый ящик.
"Стоимость регистрации почтового ящика - 5 грн.
При этом Вам выдается базовый почтовый ящик объемом 20 Мб. Абонентская плата за него отсутствует."

Правильно я понимаю, что теперь бесплатный почтовый ящик для всех абонентов увеличен с 10 до 20 Мб?

----------


## Telecom

Совершенно верно. Объем базового почтового ящика - 20 Мб. Плата единоразовая.

----------


## igorevi4

Ув. Telecom наспространяется ли льгота на пользование телефоном Участнику боевых действий если у этого же абонента есть номер Укртелеком с оформленной льготой ?

----------


## hius

> Совершенно верно. Объем базового почтового ящика - 20 Мб. Плата единоразовая.


 Спасибо за ответ. Действующие ящики старых абонентов увеличены автоматически? Или нужно платить 5 грн. для увеличения с 10 до 20 Мб?

----------


## Black_Shef

> Хорошо, скажу иначе. Для меня очень важно стабильно работающий интернет, т.е. чтоб был один дисконнект в сутки, а не каждые 15 минут, как у знакомого пользователя ВЕГОЙ на таирова. Не знаю кто такой Уральский и понимаю, что не все зависит от провайдера. Однако и понимаю, что многое зависит от оборудование и качества его обслуживания. Например в ОГО, каким бы он не был медленным и дорогим - 1 разрыв в сутки. Хочется ожидать подобное от Оптима (Вега), т.к. наличие ФТП, большая скорость и меньшая цена очень привлекательны в сравнении с УТК))) Спасибо)


 Странно не знать про *Антона Уральского*
Звонок Уральского в тех.поддержку

----------


## Telecom

> Ув. Telecom наспространяется ли льгота на пользование телефоном Участнику боевых действий если у этого же абонента есть номер Укртелеком с оформленной льготой ?


 Наша компания предоставляет льготы участникам боевых действий, но при условии использования телефона от нашей компании.

----------


## Telecom

> Спасибо за ответ. Действующие ящики старых абонентов увеличены автоматически? Или нужно платить 5 грн. для увеличения с 10 до 20 Мб?


 Для начала давайте определимся - какой у Вас провайдер. А еще лучше - отправьте мне в личку Ваши данные: интересующий Вас ящик и контактный телефон.

----------


## hius

Ув. Телеком, спасибо за ответ в личке, но давайте внесем ясность, которая интересна всем.
Стандартный ящик раньше был 10 Мб. Сейчас стал 20 Мб.
Вопрос: у старых пользователей ящик увеличился автоматически или нужно написать заявку на увеличение?

----------


## Sfajrat

Посмотрим-посмотрим...



> Приглашаем всех любителей музыки и клипов принять участие в тестировании нового проекта Vega Music. Vega Music – это сайт для онлайн-проигрывания музыки и клипов. Здесь вы сможете слушать музыку, смотреть клипы, открывать для себя новых исполнителей и общаться с другими любителями музыки. Чем отличается Vega Music от других сайтов с музыкой и клипами? - бесплатное потоковое видео и аудио в режиме онлайн, без закачки на ваш компьютер; - постоянно пополняющийся каталог лицензионной музыки; - высокое качество аудиопотока – 256Kbps; - плеер устроен таким образом, чтобы во время прослушивания вы могли свободно перемещаться по сайту, не прерывая воспроизведения; - тысячи клипов - от последних новинок до клипов времен создания MTV; - вы сможете смотреть все клипы вашего любимого исполнителя непрерывным потоком, составлять свои собственные плейлисты, а также новый сервис позволит вам получить отличный видео-фон для домашней вечеринки, ведь вы сможете выбрать видеоклипы из подходящего по случаю плейлиста и развернуть изображение на весь экран. Друзья, мы будем рады всем вашим замечаниям и предложениям. Просим отправлять нам ваши отзывы по поводу нового проекта через форму обратной связи на сайте music.vegatele.com

----------


## Ryogo

Приятный дизайн у проекта получился очень, прям на удивление. Жаль, что музыкальная коллекция не слишком большая и, к сожалению, достаточно узконаправленная.
Также интересно, кто осуществляет поддержку проекта (наполнение/оформление) - было бы интересно пообщаться с этими людьми.

----------


## Delux

> Приятный дизайн у проекта получился очень, прям на удивление. Жаль, что музыкальная коллекция не слишком большая и, к сожалению, достаточно узконаправленная.
> Также интересно, кто осуществляет поддержку проекта* (наполнение/оформление)* - было бы интересно пообщаться с этими людьми.


 каждый кто зайдет под своим логином...

----------


## Pavel

zaycev.net ,качайте что хотите :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Срочно нужна помощь!!!

Роутер ASUS WL-500gP
VPN от ЦСС - 10.5.1.1 (нет mac авторизации)
Роутер даже не получает локальный IP 
В логах такая ошибка:

Jan  1 00:00:22 pppd[104]: Using interface ppp0
Jan  1 00:00:22 pppd[104]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0
Jan  1 00:00:23 pptp[112]: route_add: no route to host
Jan  1 00:00:23 pptp[112]: connect: Network is unreachable
Jan  1 00:00:23 pptp[112]: Cannot bind GRE socket, aborting.
Jan  1 00:00:23 pppd[104]: Modem hangup
Jan  1 00:00:23 pppd[104]: Connection terminated.

Накидайте конфиги ваших роутеров.
У меня есть подозрения что то место где я подключаю (бизнес-цент) имеет свои заморочки.

На компе VPN поднимается со свистом.

Сетевушкана компе получает 
IP - 11.128.23.22
Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 11.128.23.1
DHCP-сервер. . . . . . . . . . . : 11.128.23.1

----------


## Ryogo

*Delux*
и к чему это было?

----------


## Delux

> *Delux*
> и к чему это было?


 мдя, вы спросили, было бы интересно пообщаться с людьми, которые пополняют музыкой сайт, я и ответил, те кто зарегятся...

----------


## Skyforce

> мдя, вы спросили, было бы интересно пообщаться с людьми, которые пополняют музыкой сайт, я и ответил, те кто зарегятся...


 Там не видно, кто заливает. И там нельзя самому заливать. 
Так, что ваш комент не имеет смысла.

----------


## Delux

> Там не видно, кто заливает. И там нельзя самому заливать. 
> Так, что ваш комент не имеет смысла.


 ну сорри....

----------


## Delux

Пожалуйста, добрые люди помогите с модемом РОутер DSL 2640U
У меня стоит откртыми несколько портов, но иногда они открываются когда захотят, иногда закрываются... ммм плз поомогите, че и как сделаТЬ? чтобы они всегда были открыты... спасибо!
вот скрин:


ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!"!

----------


## mma

Пользователи adsl от цсс, вы довольны?

----------


## Delux

> Пользователи adsl от цсс, вы довольны?


 Жить можно

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Пожалуйста, добрые люди помогите с модемом РОутер DSL 2640U
> У меня стоит откртыми несколько портов, но иногда они открываются когда захотят, иногда закрываются... ммм плз поомогите, че и как сделаТЬ? чтобы они всегда были открыты... спасибо!
> вот скрин:
> 
> 
> ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!"!


 
Как вы себе представляете чтобы один и тот же порт был одновременно на нескольких IP?

Надо в DHCP прописать mac адреса кадого компа, чтобы они получали только свой IP. Потом пробрасывать на каждый IP *разные* порты.

----------


## Delux

> Как вы себе представляете чтобы один и тот же порт был одновременно на нескольких IP?
> 
> Надо в DHCP прописать mac адреса кадого компа, чтобы они получали только свой IP. Потом пробрасывать на каждый IP *разные* порты.


 

омг


или я туп... но я то знаю... дшсп у меня автоматом раздает айпи на компы в моей сетке... вставил в нат порты на каждый айпи т.к не знаю какой комп первее заберет тот или иной айпи... все у меня норм.... у уторрента всегда открывается порт сразу, как только врубается клиент, а кс , и сервер, которого я делаю не открывает порт... вот такая вот хрень...


даже я взял и тупопоставил открытым один порт на один айпи на кс... та же хрень, а торрент в свою очередь даже без открытого порта в роутере смог сам открыть...

----------


## sant

> омг
> 
> 
> или я туп... но я то знаю... дшсп у меня автоматом раздает айпи на компы в моей сетке... вставил в нат порты на каждый айпи т.к не знаю какой комп первее заберет тот или иной айпи... все у меня норм.... у уторрента всегда открывается порт сразу, как только врубается клиент, а кс , и сервер, которого я делаю не открывает порт... вот такая вот хрень...
> 
> 
> даже я взял и тупопоставил открытым один порт на один айпи на кс... та же хрень, а торрент в свою очередь даже без открытого порта в роутере смог сам открыть...


 В настройках роутера есть пункт dhcp-reservation ( или "static" dhcp) и там прописываете привязку мак-адреса вашей сетевой карты и выдаваемого ip-адреса. Ну и затем настраиваете проброс портов только на один ip-адрес.

----------


## mma

> Жить можно


 так стоит к ним подключатся? в чем там проблемы

----------


## Delux

> так стоит к ним подключатся? в чем там проблемы


 само слово адсл....
если уж говорить то отдача не гуд ... т.к. адсл... пробовал адсл2... это апож... так что остался на адсл.. 1... в общем, у меня сейчас в частном секторе, если в квартире то будет точно лучше... а если в частном секторе то как бЭ найти другого это еще гроб вырыть... т.к. вега пока норм здеся...
короче подключайтесь, а на всякие напишите в ЛС... где то живете.. в КВартире или дом... я вам мож подскажу..

----------


## ZSerge

> так стоит к ним подключатся? в чем там проблемы


 Скорость по Одессе и внешка ЦСС Усатово.

----------


## ZSerge

> Пользователи adsl от цсс, вы довольны?


 
Вот еще, модем Zyxel p-660 пакетная скорость на Одессу 8 МГБ и внешка 1.5 МГБ

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

я что-то путаю? или при тарифе 2048 скорость закачки с внешки должна быть примерно 256, а не максимум 135  :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

> я что-то путаю? или при тарифе 2048 скорость закачки с внешки должна быть примерно 256, а не максимум 135


 не примерно, а 256

----------


## Inviz

> я что-то путаю? или при тарифе 2048 скорость закачки с внешки должна быть примерно 256, а не *максимум 135*


 это где такое?
у меня на 1.5мбит х2  (л2тп) довольно стабильные 400кб/сек с внешки

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

> это где такое?
> у меня на 1.5мбит х2  (л2тп) довольно стабильные 400кб/сек с внешки


 это у меня такое через DSL  :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

> это где такое?
> у меня на 1.5мбит х2  (л2тп) довольно стабильные 400кб/сек с внешки


 вообще то л2тп это не адсл... а у адсл при 2048 кб - делим на 8 и получаем 256 кб.с реал. скачивание, а то что 135 это наверное у него самого!

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

> вообще то л2тп это не адсл... а у адсл при 2048 кб - делим на 8 и получаем 256 кб.с реал. скачивание, а то что 135 это наверное у него самого!


 ага  :smileflag:  вот и возникает мысль перейти на самый меньший тариф  :smileflag:  всё равно мне больше мегабита не приходит  :smileflag:  зачем платить за два  :smileflag:

----------


## Soxo

> ага  вот и возникает мысль перейти на самый меньший тариф  всё равно мне больше мегабита не приходит  зачем платить за два


 Гляди чоб ещё меньше не  стало). У меня  на 5М адсл- так же за пределы украины рубят до 400 дет( по Украине  идёт по полной за 800-850), пару знакомых так же выдаёт, есть знакомые у кого 2М так до 150 идёт. Как по мне на внешку там шейпер на отрез % ДО 20 настроен не взирая на пакет( по крайней мере на адсл, хотя мож и не прав ну дуже частые совпадения).

----------


## Inviz

> *вообще то л2тп это не адсл..*. а у адсл при 2048 кб - делим на 8 и получаем 256 кб.с реал. скачивание, а то что 135 это наверное у него самого!


 я догадался 
сам не один год просидел на матричном адсл, сейчас сижу на фттб. но и раньше юзал л2тп, с тем же результатом  (скорость х2)

----------


## Паноптикум

Скажите, по прежнему нет возможности оплаты через терминал Ibox?

----------


## Telecom

*шёлк и кашемир*
У Вас пакет "Мега Дом 1024 Драйв" и 135Кбайт в дневное время, это более чем пакетная скорость.  ))

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

> *шёлк и кашемир*
> У Вас пакет "Мега Дом 1024 Драйв" и 135Кбайт в дневное время, это более чем пакетная скорость.  ))


 Спасибо обрадовали  :smileflag:  оказываеццо я так и оплачиваю старый тариф  :smileflag:  
я написал заявление месяца 4 назад (примерно) на переход в тариф 5M, но мне любезные работники отдела на ул. Толстого (где я и заключал контракт и писал заявление на переход на новый тарифный план) перезвонили и сообщили о том, что мой канал не сможет поддерживать данную скорость и пообещали, что перекинут на тариф 2М  :smileflag: 
PS я на стабильность работы сети и не жалуюсь, я всем доволен :smileflag:  за всё время пользвания было только два вылета по тех. причинам и то не на долго. А вот пару дней назад нужно было скачать 17гб, а скорости оказалось маловато для тарифа на который меня обещали перекинуть  :smileflag:  поэтому я начал расспрашивать в чём причина  :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> Скажите, по прежнему нет возможности оплаты через терминал Ibox?


 На данный момент у нас нет официальной информации от Ibox о восстановлении приема платежей через эту сеть.

Сейчас каналами для оплаты услуг Вега без взимания дополнительной комиссии с абонента являются банки (список размещен на нашем сайте)  и платежная система Портмоне.
Информацию по платежной системе Портмоне можно посмотреть здесь http://callcenter.co.ua/page/portmone-com-faq

----------


## Misteri

Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.43]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  10.128.4.9
  2     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  3     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  4     *        *       59 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
11.214.94]
  5    71 ms    71 ms    77 ms  t2a4-ge1-2.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.147.133]
  6    75 ms    61 ms    89 ms  t2a7-ge5-0-0.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.172.1]
  7   101 ms   111 ms    77 ms  te-3-4.ar2.fra4.gblx.net [80.81.192.39]
  8    85 ms    95 ms   140 ms  po1-30G.ar1.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.133.185]
  9   152 ms    61 ms   121 ms  EDN-SOVINTEL-LLC.TenGigabitEthernet7-4.ar1.FRA4.
gblx.net [64.208.222.202]
 10   113 ms   121 ms   121 ms  cat01.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.158.110]
 11   173 ms   140 ms   127 ms  mailru-KK12-1-gw.Moscow.gldn.net [195.239.8.10]

 12    93 ms   173 ms   284 ms  mail.ru [217.69.128.43]

Трассировка завершена.

Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.45]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms    11 ms     9 ms  10.128.4.9
  2    41 ms   178 ms    87 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3    40 ms    57 ms    62 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4    62 ms    68 ms   134 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
11.214.94]
  5    55 ms   111 ms   132 ms  t2a4-ge1-2.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.147.133]
  6    89 ms    60 ms    76 ms  t2a7-ge7-0-0.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.172.33]
  7    68 ms    82 ms    75 ms  te-3-4.ar2.fra4.gblx.net [80.81.192.39]
  8    84 ms    83 ms    93 ms  po1-30G.ar1.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.133.185]
  9    70 ms    61 ms    93 ms  EDN-SOVINTEL-LLC.TenGigabitEthernet7-4.ar1.FRA4.
gblx.net [64.208.222.202]
 10   123 ms   153 ms   116 ms  cat01.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.157.74]
 11   165 ms   150 ms    98 ms  mailru-KK12-1-gw.Moscow.gldn.net [195.239.8.10]

 12     *      480 ms   137 ms  reserved.128.69.217.in-addr.arpa [217.69.128.45]


Трассировка завершена.


объясните в чём прикол такого КОНЧЕНОГО ИНЕТА?????уже третий вечер подряд...... инет убейся называется...... у половины Черноморки (Фарлеп) и у Червоного Хутора, за остальных не знаю......
скорость скачки порядка 25Кб/сек, при заказанных 5Мбит/сек, а с такими пингами страницы открываются по 30 секунд если ваще открываются..... уже достало...... только фтп работает нормально......

----------


## vlad11

> На данный момент у нас нет официальной информации от Ibox о восстановлении приема платежей через эту сеть.


 Они то работают, но какой-то умник из Веги блокирует проверку номера телефона/номера договора.
Такое же справедливо и для автоматов OСМП.

----------


## vlad11

> объясните в чём прикол такого КОНЧЕНОГО ИНЕТА?????уже третий вечер подряд...... инет убейся называется...... у половины Черноморки (Фарлеп) и у Червоного Хутора, за остальных не знаю......
> скорость скачки порядка 25Кб/сек, при заказанных 5Мбит/сек, а с такими пингами страницы открываются по 30 секунд если ваще открываются..... уже достало...... только фтп работает нормально......


 А при чем тут Вега? Проблема на последнем хопе, т.е. на mail.ru.

----------


## LukasAddon

Каждый вечер интернет становиться очень медленным , с 8 мегабит падает до 256 килобит и пинг зверский. уже 3 дня такое твориться... отослал в тех саппорт tracert , жду пока починят....

----------


## Misteri

> Каждый вечер интернет становиться очень медленным , с 8 мегабит падает до 256 килобит и пинг зверский. уже 3 дня такое твориться... отослал в тех саппорт tracert , жду пока починят....


 +1




> А при чем тут Вега? Проблема на последнем хопе, т.е. на mail.ru.


 1 8 ms 8 ms 9 ms 10.128.4.9
2 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
3 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
4 * * 59 ms core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
11.214.94]
 здесь маил.ру не причём.... такое на любой сайт.... и как уже написали скорость падает до 256.... так что это далеко не у одного человека......

----------


## vlad11

> 1 8 ms 8 ms 9 ms 10.128.4.9
> 2 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
> 3 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
> 4 * * 59 ms core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
> 11.214.94]
>  скорость падает до 256.... так что это далеко не у одного человека......


 Ну, пинг чуть большой на Львов. Для Веги это нормально.  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Ну, пинг чуть большой на Львов. Для Веги это нормально.


 я и говорю что интернет ГАВНО!
у них как не проблемы с магистральным провайдером так сразу ремонт в моём районе.... а если ответа не знают так просто сбрасывают в тех. поддержке......
и нихрена это не нормально........ на прошлой неделе работало более менее нормально... а сейчас по вечерам вообще никак....... тупые обрывы пингов и скорость 256.

----------


## Pavel

а че вы хотите?звоните в ТП до посинения и тут спамьте телекому,на пару дней может и пропадут проблемы :smileflag: такой пров уж,его либо менять либо терпеть

----------


## Misteri

было б на что менять я б уже давно поменял, а так других в районе нет((((....... в тех поддержку звонил 2 часа а когда дозвонился они тупо отморозились......

----------


## dImAr1k

Инет конечно говно!!

Скорость 20-70 кб/сек из 600+ положеных!! пингование просто ппц и больше нечего сказать(всё уже выше перечислено)
В тех поддержку невозможно дозвониться,а когда дозваниваешься они втупую морозятся или же перенаправляют хз куда и ждёшь пока не оборвётся сигнал(comedy club vega style) 
Если так и дальше будет ,то можно смело уходить с этого говно-провайдера

----------


## Ryogo

Хм... человек зарегистрировался специально, чтобы обгадить провайдера?)

----------


## El.Monter

Кстати по поводу дозвона в ТП, Видел бумажку с надписью, нада её у них в ТП повесить, она гласит следующее. 
Не дозвонившийся до вас клиент, это клиент вашего канкурента.

----------


## Misteri

> Хм... человек зарегистрировался специально, чтобы обгадить провайдера?)


 видимо и его это достало в конец.

----------


## Ryogo

> видимо и его это достало в конец.


 как правило это указывает на другое, но не будем об этом...

----------


## Black_Shef

Будучи вчера в офисе Vega, для того чтобы расторгнуть с ними договор, видел стоящий IBOX. Он не работал, и как мне сказали неизвестно когда заработает.
Так что, поостерегитесь платить пока через терминал.

----------


## advertiser

> как правило это указывает на другое, но не будем об этом...


 я полностью поддерживаю негодование вновь зарегистрировавшегося пользователя... в ТП дозвониться может только человек с очень крепкими нервами  

ради такого дела, я бы тоже зарегился

----------


## pasport

а я  доволен последние пол  года никаких проблем ни  обрывов  ни падения скорости сижу на  8мбитах)))

----------


## ZSerge

Не подскажите Одесские ресурсы, где можно софт качать с Одесской скоростью?(не торент)

----------


## fantom

> Не подскажите Одесские ресурсы, где можно софт качать с Одесской скоростью?(не торент)


 kraft.od.ua

----------


## ZSerge

> kraft.od.ua


 Спасибо, но это как-то все замудренно, запутано, куча условий, как в старой доброй русской сказке пойди туда-принеси мне то, а я дам тебе это, хотелось бы Одесский ресурс как EX.UA только с Одесской скоростью, облазил вроде все ресурсы "Веги" софта нету, кино, музыка пожалуйста есть.

----------


## dImAr1k

> Хм... человек зарегистрировался специально, чтобы обгадить провайдера?)


 я не из проста это пишу!А хочу чтоб обратили внимание,что у многих пользователей вега (в том числе и я) проблемы с интернетом.
А назвать этот инет "плохим" совесть не позволит. мои слова- это теперешняя вега в текстовом виде!
з.ы. поиграл бы ты с таким пингование( когда в sc пинг доходит до 1500-2000. и это не каждые 5 минут ,а 10-30 секунд!!)
раньше пинг прыгал ,а щас и пинг и скорость 20-70 кб/сек

з.ы.ы. А вообще здесь кто-то отпишется почему такой инет стал?

----------


## Misteri

трасировка к маил.ру


с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms    14 ms     9 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    58 ms   131 ms   103 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  4     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  5     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  6     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  7     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  8     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  9     *     2449 ms     *     EDN-SOVINTEL-LLC.TenGigabitEthernet7-4.ar1.FRA4.
gblx.net [64.208.222.202]
 10     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 11     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 12     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 13     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 14     *     3795 ms     *     mail.ru [217.69.128.44]
 15     *     3578 ms  1870 ms  mail.ru [217.69.128.44]

Трассировка завершена.



Трассировка маршрута к vegatele.com [78.111.215.10]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     7 ms     7 ms     9 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    30 ms    49 ms    25 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  4     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  5     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  6     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  7     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  8     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  9     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 10     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 11     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 12     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 13     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 14     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 15     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 16     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 17     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 18     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 19     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 20     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 21     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 22     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 23     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 24     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 25     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 26     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 27     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 28     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 29     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 30     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Трассировка завершена.



Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.45]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     8 ms     8 ms    11 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    16 ms    13 ms    16 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3   270 ms   282 ms   288 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4   377 ms   436 ms   415 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
11.214.94]
  5   678 ms     *      504 ms  t2a4-ge1-2.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.147.133]
  6   319 ms   370 ms   374 ms  t2a7-ge7-0-0.de-fra.eu.bt.net [166.49.172.33]
  7  1085 ms   566 ms   295 ms  te-3-4.ar2.fra4.gblx.net [80.81.192.39]
  8   352 ms   537 ms   398 ms  po1-30G.ar1.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.133.185]
  9   331 ms   444 ms   740 ms  EDN-SOVINTEL-LLC.TenGigabitEthernet7-4.ar1.FRA4.
gblx.net [64.208.222.202]
 10   548 ms   654 ms   726 ms  cat01.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.158.110]
 11   519 ms   539 ms   535 ms  mailru-KK12-1-gw.Moscow.gldn.net [195.239.8.10]

 12   669 ms   725 ms   721 ms  reserved.128.69.217.in-addr.arpa [217.69.128.45]


Трассировка завершена.



Трассировка маршрута к vegatele.com [78.111.215.10]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  10.128.4.4
  2    40 ms   167 ms    95 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3   283 ms   142 ms    49 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  5     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  6     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  7     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  8     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  9     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 10     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 11     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 12     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 13     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 14     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 15     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 16     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 17     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 18     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 19     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 20     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 21     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 22     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 23     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 24     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 25     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 26     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 27     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 28     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 29     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 30     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Трассировка завершена.

С*КА и это называется нормальный интернет????????????????? кто-то там говорил что всё нормально и пинг мол чу-чуть большой.......  да он кажись из жопы этот пинг.... на Life :smileflag:  пинг с китаем лучше чем, у vega  с сайтом vegatele.com........
как вообще можно предоставлять такой КОНЧЕННЫЙ инет?????????? я на этот форум с этим инетом заходил минут 5........ а ещё я с техподдержкой уже 50 минут связываюсь и вечно у них там лини и заняты..... или у них там перерыв на обед на постое?????

----------


## mvadyuha

> Будучи вчера в офисе Vega, для того чтобы расторгнуть с ними договор, видел стоящий IBOX. Он не работал, и как мне сказали неизвестно когда заработает.
> Так что, поостерегитесь платить пока через терминал.


 Через киоски не платил, плачу здесь и Интернет и телефон. Комиссия 0 грн.

----------


## ODESIT

> Трассировка маршрута к vegatele.com [78.111.215.10]


 пинги на vegatele.com закрыты

----------


## Misteri

> пинги на vegatele.com закрыты


 а пинги к маил ру это лучшее что удалось найти к гуглу они приблизительно такие как к vegatele... порой проскальзывают по 2000 вместо *

----------


## ovacol

> Хм... человек зарегистрировался специально, чтобы обгадить провайдера?)


 Провайдер сам себе гадит ему и помогать  не надо Я зарегистрировался не вчера и на Веге (Матрица) уже 5 пять лет Но такой отвратительной работы интернета непомню( к вечеру просто все лежит Подключение происходит почти минуту(

----------


## Pavel

А что провайдера хаить?И так ясно,что проблема у многих в одесском регионе,сам подключился второй раз,думал все будет нормально,но проблема то не в менеджерах,а в технической стороне вопроса,грубо говоря плачу за 10м,получаю 3-5,последнее время и до 2мб не дотягивает,сам принял решение отключаться,видимо политика партия такая :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

проблема снижения скорости по вечерам есть, но админы вкурсе, думаю через пару дней всё станет на свои места

----------


## Telecom

> Инет конечно говно!!
> 
> Скорость 20-70 кб/сек из 600+ положеных!! пингование просто ппц и больше нечего сказать(всё уже выше перечислено)
> В тех поддержку невозможно дозвониться,а когда дозваниваешься они втупую морозятся или же перенаправляют хз куда и ждёшь пока не оборвётся сигнал(comedy club vega style) 
> Если так и дальше будет ,то можно смело уходить с этого говно-провайдера


 Если проблема актуальна, сообщите в личку Ваши данные: ФИО, логин и конт.тел.

----------


## IgalF

> проблема снижения скорости по вечерам есть, но админы вкурсе, думаю через пару дней всё станет на свои места


 Откуда такие положительные мысли  :smileflag: 
Для них есть основания?

----------


## КАНЦЛЕР

Подскажите пож-а какой выбрать wifi роутер для adsl, чтобы было меньше проблем с настройками? Понимаю что все зависит от "рук", но  тут прочитал что многие корректно не работают.
Варианты пока asus 520 и zyxel 330 или есть еще беспроблемные варианты?
Заранее благодарен за совет.

----------


## vlad11

Такс. Когда, наконец, заработают автоматы для приема платежей Веге?

----------


## sinner74

Подскажите так сколько стоит реальный ip? А то  плачу 27 грн. а тут сообщение проскакивало что 15 грн. Я что переплачиваю?

----------


## Telecom

Стоимость услуги "аренда статического ip-адреса" для физических лиц: ежемесячная абонентская плата - 15 грн., установка - 15 грн. разово.

----------


## Soxo

> Стоимость услуги "аренда статического ip-адреса" для физических лиц: ежемесячная абонентская плата - 15 грн., установка - 15 грн. разово.


 Помнится вы говорили ещё в том году, что через месяцок можно будет анписать заявление о снижении ставки с 27 на 15 гривен и при етом сохранить старый IP- и как, эта услуга  стала возможна?

----------


## TNorman

На матрице с 2005ого года, не был бы таким ленивым, давно нашел бы нового провайдера))))

----------


## Telecom

> Помнится вы говорили ещё в том году, что через месяцок можно будет анписать заявление о снижении ставки с 27 на 15 гривен и при етом сохранить старый IP- и как, эта услуга  стала возможна?


 К сожалению, это так и осталось невозможным.
При переходе невозможно сохранить ip по технологическим причинам. Новая услуга - новый ip.

----------


## mvadyuha

> Такс. Когда, наконец, заработают автоматы для приема платежей Веге?


 Дак платите через smartpay. Давно всем говорю.

----------


## eDi

> Дак платите через smartpay. Давно всем говорю.


 


> Для работы с сайтом и осуществления оплаты необходимо наличие интернет, карты НСМЭП (национальной системы массовых электронных платежей) любого банка, интернет-терминала ИТАР-клиент, а также кард-ридера.


 Не занадто для оплаты?  :smileflag:  Сколько, кстати, берут за платеж?

----------


## Delux

> Подскажите пож-а какой выбрать wifi роутер для adsl, чтобы было меньше проблем с настройками? Понимаю что все зависит от "рук", но  тут прочитал что многие корректно не работают.
> Варианты пока asus 520 и zyxel 330 или есть еще беспроблемные варианты?
> Заранее благодарен за совет.


 dlink 2600U-2640U пользуюсь последним, нареканий нет!

----------


## mvadyuha

> Не занадто для оплаты?  Сколько, кстати, берут за платеж?


 За платеж берут 0 грн. Также за 0 грн вы можете оплатить телефон, свет ,газ , воду, кабельное, пополнить мобильный.
Итар-клиен - это програма которая качается со смартпея, ридер с карточкой стоит 180 грн. и плати за что хош. Думаю этот набор стои того.
З.Ы.
 В добавок можно покупать онлайн электронные бабосы. А некоторые можно и выводить.

----------


## eDi

> За платеж берут 0 грн. Также за 0 грн вы можете оплатить телефон, свет ,газ , воду, кабельное, пополнить мобильный.
> Итар-клиен - это програма которая качается со смартпея, ридер с карточкой стоит 180 грн. и плати за что хош. Думаю этот набор стои того.
> З.Ы.
>  В добавок можно покупать онлайн электронные бабосы. А некоторые можно и выводить.


 Т.е., кладешь деньги на карточный счет в Имексбанк - и радуешься?  :smileflag:

----------


## mvadyuha

> Т.е., кладешь деньги на карточный счет в Имексбанк - и радуешься?


 А зачем в Имэксбанк. Есть 58 банков которые выпускаю карточки НСМЭП 
НСМЭП - это Национальная система. В Одессе он оказался наиболее активным по выпуску данных карт(Более миллиона карт), хотя есть еще Экспрессбанк(выпустил около миллиона карт НСМЭП), Финбанк, Крещатик, Грант ну может еще кто-то.

----------


## Harsh

Подскажите, где можно сейчас купить карточки пополнения Оптимы/Веги? Раньше всегда брал у мальчиков/девочек на перекрестках. А сейчас уже пятый день не могу купить - говорят "нету на складе" 
Звонил в Вегу - барышня заверила, что карточки выпускаются, и купить их можно в "киосках союзпечати". Это наверное прикол какой-то, я таких киосков уже лет пятнадцать в Одессе не встречал. На всякий случай заглянул в киоск горпрессы - бабушка пенсионерка рассказала, что никаких карточек кроме киевстаровских отродясь не знает 
Неужели все-таки перестали их выпускать  Жаль, удобно было.

----------


## vlad11

> Т.е., кладешь деньги на карточный счет в Имексбанк - и радуешься?


 В попу Имекс. Мало того, что там самая большая комиссии в городе, так еще частенько платежи зависают.

----------


## Обманутый ЦСС

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Хочу поведать Вам страшную историю своего общения с компанией ЦСС, одной из составляющих Vega.
Имел я счастье приобрести квартиру в новом доме на Котовского.
И имел я НЕсчастье обратиться в Vega по поводу установки телефона.
Было мною подано два запроса на возможность установки телефона и оба раза получил положительный ответ.
В страшный день заключения договора меня заверили, что как только я оплачу их услуги сразу же в течение 30 (тридцати!!!) дней будет мне счастье - телефон. Оплатил. Отсчитываю дни.
Пришел тридцатый день, а ко мне так ни разу никто не позвонил, не пришел, т.е. телефона нет. Звоню к ним в конторку, вежливо интересуюсь где же мой телефончик. Ответ: "Должно пройти тридцать РАБОЧИХ дней." ШОК!!!
Отсчитываю дни. На 31 (тридцать первый!!!) РАБОЧИЙ день звоню им и очень вежливо интересуюсь где же мой телефончик. В ответ пошла "пурга", типа что-то там налаживают, вот-вот, буквально со дня на день все установим.
Жду две недели. Звоню и очень-очень вежливо напоминаю о себе и своем телефончике. Снова получаю обещания и заверения.
Жду еще две недели... Как Вы понимаете, уже пошел третий месяц... Звоню, очень-очень-очень вежливо, чтобы не показаться навязчивым, интересуюсь судьбой своего давно оплаченного телефончика. И тут, вдруг, выясняется, что у них все супер, все оборудование таки на месте и работает (как обещали при подписании договора), но... председатель дома, собака злая, не хочет подписывать с ними договор и не пускает их в дом! Переполненный праведным гневом иду к председателю. Очень вежливо объясняю что телефончик-то нужен. Председатель проникся, заверил.
Для ускорения процесса, по просьбе ЦСС, нашел единопроблемников из дома, которые еще не устали ждать и не расторгли с ними договор. Пишем коллективное заявление на контору.
Ждем... Единопроблемники сдались по одиночке и расторгли договора.
Жду... На пятом месяце звоню в ЦСС и уже не очень ласково интересуюсь где мой телефон. Заверения, обещания...
Жду... По истечении пятого месяца пишу второе, злое, заявление.
В процессе ожидания ответа, шестой месяц пошел, периодически звоню и после очередной порции обещаний-заверений пугаю судом.
После очередного предупреждения о свидании в суде, получаю отписку, которую они гордо именуют "ответ на заявление" . ХОХОТ... Цитата: "От технического отдела получен ответ, что работы по установке оборудования будут закончены в кратчайшие сроки." Технический отдел - суперррр! С учетом того уже прошло ШЕСТЬ МЕСЯЦЕВ!
Пишу заявление на возврат средств.
Через неделю вежливо-вежливо интересуюсь, где же деньги? Оказывается, не все так быстро, их же посчитать нужно... или что с ними нужно делать более недели???????
После моих уже ежедневных и не очень вежливых звонков получаю чудный ответ: "Деньги уже в сапе. Вы знаете, что это такое? Теперь ждите звонок из банка Пивденный." Что такое САП знаю.
Жду. Пивденный молчит. Звоню в ЦСС... 
В общем через ШЕСТЬ С ПОЛОВИНОЙ МЕСЯЦЕВ мучений я завершил таки жуткую историю общения с ЦСС.
За все это время они ни разу по своей инициативе мне не позвонили, не написали, не извинились...
Люди, если Вы не хотите лишних проблем - НЕ ХОДИТЕ В ЦСС!!!

----------


## Black_Shef

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Хочу поведать Вам страшную историю своего общения с компанией ЦСС, одной из составляющих Vega.
> Имел я счастье приобрести квартиру в новом доме на Котовского.
> И имел я НЕсчастье обратиться в Vega по поводу установки телефона.
> ............
> Люди, если Вы не хотите лишних проблем - НЕ ХОДИТЕ В ЦСС!!!


 100 %

----------


## igorevi4

ЦCC ОПТИМА ФАРЛЕП = ВЕГА уже не тот провайдер который заботился о каждом абоненте, сократили людей, з/п урезали, даже если бы Вы обратились в Укртелеком ( не хвалю его ! ) то было бы быстрее поверьте .

----------


## Обманутый ЦСС

> ЦCC ОПТИМА ФАРЛЕП = ВЕГА уже не тот провайдер который заботился о каждом абоненте, сократили людей, з/п урезали, даже если бы Вы обратились в Укртелеком ( не хвалю его ! ) то было бы быстрее поверьте .


 ВЕРЮ НА ВСЕ 100%

Они (ЦСС) имели наглость привлекать клиентов на заключение договоров, обещать подключение, хотя у самих ДО СИХ ПОР НЕ ЗАКЛЮЧЕН ДОГОВОР С ДОМОМ!  
Судя по всему, они хотели по-больше привлечь клиентов в надежде, что народ не будет расторгать договора, а поднимет бунт и они на волне бунта всунутся в дом. ЛГУНЫ!

----------


## Ryogo

Какие страсти...)

----------


## Telecom

*Обманутый ЦСС*
Если эта ситуация действительно имела место, то жаль, что Вы так и не смогли увидеть положительных моментов от сотрудничества с нашей компанией.

  Как представитель компании на этом форуме, приношу извинения от лица телекомуникационной группы Vega. 
Подобные инциденты должны и будут исключены в Vege, но, к сожалению, дает о себе знать "эхо" реорганизации, все ещё не до конца налажены бизнес-процессы, ну и имеет место человеческий фактор.
  Будем благодарны за официальные данные по Вашей истории, возможно, у Вас сохранились какие-то письма, даты, фио сотрудников, с которыми Вы общались.

Ваша жалоба уже отослана топ-менеджменту Vega, и обязательно внутри компании  будут проведены мероприятия для недопущения подобных ситуаций  в будущем.

----------


## Vitalic

Telecom вы получили письмо в личке по поводу низкой скорости? или я так понимаю что пора менять провайдера?

----------


## shmargen

*Telecom* *BANN*
27января писалось заявление на перенос линии 
сегодня 23 февраля
я без телефона и интернета месяц
обещали в абонотделе перенос за 14 дней
за час можно кинуть лапшу в дверь в опутанном цсс доме
задаю себе вопрос а нафига мне ваше ЦСС и почему я все еще жду

----------


## Quattro

> ну и имеет место человеческий фактор.


 заметил, что последнее время таким модным стало пользоваться данным выражением... что по телеку, что на форумах, что в комментариях к каким-то катастрофам и чп...

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

> ЦCC ОПТИМА ФАРЛЕП = ВЕГА уже не тот провайдер который заботился о каждом абоненте, сократили людей, з/п урезали, даже если бы Вы обратились в Укртелеком ( не хвалю его ! ) то было бы быстрее поверьте .


 ждал Куртелекомовцев более полугода  :smileflag:  потом поехал и заключил договор с Фарлепом (подключили через две недели), хотя брата подключили к Куртелекому на второй день  :smileflag: 
мне кажеццо всё зависит не так от провайдеров, как от районов города  :smileflag: 
например тот же Тенет и другие подобные не могут меня подключить  :smileflag:

----------


## MrBlack

Сижу на их 5 мбитах, внешка очень часто падает... Но зато днем хоть можно накачать))

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

> Сижу на их 5 мбитах, внешка очень часто падает... Но зато днем хоть можно накачать))


 а я ща только жду ответа по поводу 5M, надеюсь исполняемость заявленной скорости не огорчит  :smileflag:

----------


## Ryogo

> ждал Куртелекомовцев более полугода  потом поехал и заключил договор с Фарлепом (подключили через две недели), хотя брата подключили к Куртелекому на второй день 
> мне кажеццо всё зависит не так от провайдеров, как от районов города 
> например тот же Тенет и другие подобные не могут меня подключить


 Так и есть. Меня подключили за полторы недели, товарища на следующий же день и ещё одного товарища почти через месяц. Так что по всякому бывает.

----------


## ФЕНЯ-МЕНЯ

Ув.Telecom, являюсь еще одним абонентом который " не смог увидеть положительных моментов от сотрудничества с Вашей компанией" Постоянные прерывания связи! За шесть месяцев подавала много заявок. Результат был, но на короткое время. Последняя заявка подана 22 февраля, но результата нет.

----------


## Quattro

> Постоянные прерывания связи! За шесть месяцев подавала много заявок.


 У Вас много терпения... некоторым людям есть чему поучится в данном случае...

----------


## Telecom

Давайте попробуем поискать положительные моменты :smileflag: 
Сообщите в личку ФИО, логин, номер заявки (если помните), номер контактного телефона.


*shmargen*
Завтра с Вами должен связаться сотрудник компании по поводу переноса.

----------


## Delux

Telecom, опять проблемы с инетом... помогите!!!
У мну падает скорость постоянно, не знаю, что за фигня, и пинг высоковат, даже на Одессу...!!!
Странички загружаются по 10-15 секунд (к примеру Одесский форум) или даже до 30 доходит...
с Одессы скачка 150 кб.с....

----------


## vlad11

> Telecom, опять проблемы с инетом... помогите!!!
> У мну падает скорость постоянно, не знаю, что за фигня, и пинг высоковат, даже на Одессу...!!!
> Странички загружаются по 10-15 секунд (к примеру Одесский форум) или даже до 30 доходит...
> с Одессы скачка 150 кб.с....


 Покажите трассу на какой-нибудь популярный ресурс.
Попутно проверьте, вирусы не грузят канал?

----------


## vlad11

> Кстати Вега по раздами и шарингу фильмов, программ и музыки превосходит всех в городе, у Тенет выдио портала и то база по меньше будет.


 да ну?
На Вегу еще не наехали правообладатели?
Когда сидел на матрице - была постоянная проблема пробится.
Поэтому пришлось качать с внешки.

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

Ув, Telecom,

Хочу узнать вот что:
Имеется телефон+интернет от Оптимы. Можно ли отказаться от телефона и оставить только ADSL интернет и что для этого нужно?

----------


## Delux

> Покажите трассу на какой-нибудь популярный ресурс.
> Попутно проверьте, вирусы не грузят канал?


 с вирусами все в поряде... єто инет, сейчас пока что все ГУД...

----------


## ONIGA

Ужасный пинг по вечерам, там где он был раньше 15-20, сейчас 100-150!! Скорость в раз  5 ниже!!!! HELP!!! Уже две недели такое...и насколько я знаю, не только у меня...

----------


## Sfajrat

*ONIGA*, таже фигня. Не расстраивайтесь;-)

тут вот Вега итоги подвела. самое интересное:



> -Наша абонентская база клиентов широкополосного доступа в Интернет выросла на 15% (до 121 тысячи), в этом году мы ожидаем примерно такие же показатели роста (около 16%)
> 
> -Так и в прошлом году - были запущены магистральные каналы 10GE (Франкфурт – Львов, Львов - Киев, Киев - Харьков), введены в эксплуатацию 6 новых узлов MPLS, построены ВОЛС Киев-Львов и Харьков – Днепропетровск. Общая емкость магистральных каналов по итогам года составила 72,3 Гбит/сек., показав рост в 1,7 раза). Общая протяженность собственной сети Vega в 2009 году увеличилась более чем на 1000 км.

----------


## ONIGA

Мда...пусть посмотрят скорость при подключенной скорости в 5 мб:



Я уже не знаю к кому обращаться...

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

вот моя скорость на 1024  :smileflag: 

PS напиши Телекому, я думаю он поможет  :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

> Уважаемые Абоненты! 
> 
> В связи с тем, что в конце февраля заметно возросла  нагрузка на сеть,  часть оборудования, обслуживающего абонентов матрицы, в часы пиковой  нагрузки  работает не стабильно. 
> Понимая, на сколько важно для наших Абонентов получать не просто  стабильную,  но и достаточно высокую скорость,  наши специалисты уже  разработали проект, который позволит Вам  оценить преимущества передовых  технологических решений, применяемых в Интернет.  
> 
> Просим всех подождать еще немного и  вместе с Vega  принять участие в  очень интересном процессе, значительно расширяющем Ваши возможности. 
> 
> Однако, понимая, что у части наших Абонентов есть  вопросы «здесь» и  «сейчас»,  мы подготовили и временное решение проблемы скорости в часы  пиковой нагрузки. Сегодня вечером скорость у большинства должна  стабилизироваться. Ждем  Ваши сообщения о качестве работы Интернет в  вечернее время. 
> 
> ...


 взято отсюда http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=34718

----------


## IgalF

Если бы еще побольше конкретики,
было бы здорово. Если бы еще добавилось интерактивное телевидиние

----------


## shmargen

> *Telecom* *BANN*
> 27января писалось заявление на перенос линии 
> сегодня 23 февраля
> я без телефона и интернета месяц
> обещали в абонотделе перенос за 14 дней
> за час можно кинуть лапшу в дверь в опутанном цсс доме
> задаю себе вопрос а нафига мне ваше ЦСС и почему я все еще жду


 


> Давайте попробуем поискать положительные моменты ........
> *shmargen*
> Завтра с Вами должен связаться сотрудник компании по поводу переноса.


 Спасибо дождался переноса и уже успели включить телефон
пока модем не подключил даже 
попрошу позже провести тестирование линии 
на линии старой снижали скорость на порту
вдруг линия новая в новом доме будет лучше
вообщем поиграемся  
Спасибо сотрудникам ВЕГИ

----------


## Мистер Бендер

пакет 2МБит

----------


## Telecom

> Подскажите, где можно сейчас купить карточки пополнения Оптимы/Веги? Раньше всегда брал у мальчиков/девочек на перекрестках. А сейчас уже пятый день не могу купить - говорят "нету на складе" 
> Звонил в Вегу - барышня заверила, что карточки выпускаются, и купить их можно в "киосках союзпечати". Это наверное прикол какой-то, я таких киосков уже лет пятнадцать в Одессе не встречал. На всякий случай заглянул в киоск горпрессы - бабушка пенсионерка рассказала, что никаких карточек кроме киевстаровских отродясь не знает 
> Неужели все-таки перестали их выпускать  Жаль, удобно было.


 Проблем с поставкой карт в г. Одесса нет.
Карты присутствуют в продаже.
По городу много точек (зонтик), на каждой точке есть карта пополнения и диалап: Ж.д. вокзал, район Макдональдса, Екатерининская / Пантелеймоновская/ Преображенская, в магазинах Евросеть.

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> Ув, Telecom,
> 
> Хочу узнать вот что:
> Имеется телефон+интернет от Оптимы. Можно ли отказаться от телефона и оставить только ADSL интернет и что для этого нужно?


 REMINDER!

----------


## Quattro

да от телефона отказаться можно, но вот за линию все равно придется платить как за телефон ежемесячно. Кажись так оно.

----------


## Telecom

> REMINDER!


 Вам необходимо написать заявление в ЦПО на проверку тех.возможности перевода на транзит. В этом случае плата за телефонную линию сниматься не будет. Транзит предоставляется бесплатно.

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> Вам необходимо написать заявление в ЦПО на проверку тех.возможности перевода на транзит. В этом случае плата за телефонную линию сниматься не будет. Транзит предоставляется бесплатно.


 т.е. по деньгам будет также, как и сейчас? (при том же пакете  Интренет и неиспользовании телефона)

----------


## Quattro

> т.е. по деньгам будет также, как и сейчас? (при том же пакете  Интренет и неиспользовании телефона)


 не забывайте, тех проверка так же может показать, что линия не может быть "транзитной" в этом случае будет сниматься абон.плата за "обслуживание линии".

----------


## Старпом Lom

посоветуйте плиз человека который бы настроил роутер ZyXel 330 как switch и wi-fi и заодно соединил бы его с входом в квартиру и разводкой на 2 компа....есть 3 переходника...я тока не врубаюсь как витую пару туда втыкать...

----------


## vlad11

> посоветуйте плиз человека который бы настроил роутер ZyXel 330 как switch и wi-fi и заодно соединил бы его с входом в квартиру и разводкой на 2 компа....есть 3 переходника...я тока не врубаюсь как витую пару туда втыкать...


 Идите в раздел услуги.
я бы компы дооснастил wi-fi, чтоб не тянуть провода по всей квартире

----------


## Гигант

*Telecom*
"Тоновый набор	 0,00 гр.
Пакет «Тон»"
Как проще заказать эту услугу?

----------


## ODESIT

> *Telecom*
> "Тоновый набор     0,00 гр.
> Пакет «Тон»"
> Как проще заказать эту услугу?


 Отвечу пока вместо *Telecom*а, а он пусть если я не прав поправит меня в понедельник.
Если не подключена услуга "персональный код абонента" то только поход в абон-отдел и написать заявление о подключении данной услуги, с паспортом, лицу на кого оформлена телефонная линия.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Идите в раздел услуги.
> я бы компы дооснастил wi-fi, чтоб не тянуть провода по всей квартире


 провода уже разведены - осталась самая малость...спасибо

----------


## Sfajrat

> *Telecom*
> "Тоновый набор	 0,00 гр.
> Пакет «Тон»"
> Как проще заказать эту услугу?


  А где узнать за эту услугу? Предоставляется ли она абонентам у которых импульсный набор?

----------


## Telecom

Услуга "Тоновый набор" предоставляется автоматически всем абонентам. Но тел. аппарат надо переводить в ручном режиме.

----------


## Гигант

> Услуга "Тоновый набор" предоставляется автоматически всем абонентам. Но тел. аппарат надо переводить в ручном режиме.


 " автоматически" ? Попытался сейчас набрать номер в тоновом режиме. Ничего не получается, не работает этот режим.
 Почему никто не поднимает трубку ни на Жуковского, ни на Нищинского?
 Если в кул -центре (или как там он называется) нет оператора для разговора, то незачем поднимать трубку

----------


## Loud_Swir

Раньше тоновый на цсс был платным,а сейчас что, бесплатный и заказать услугу также без оплаты?

----------


## Гигант

> Раньше тоновый на цсс был платным,а сейчас что, бесплатный и заказать услугу также без оплаты?


 а ещё раньше в Фарлепе он был бесплатный, поскольку при установке телефона *за всё уже было заплачено*

----------


## Loud_Swir

> а ещё раньше в Фарлепе он был бесплатный, поскольку при установке телефона *за всё уже была заплачено*


 Противоречие, если всё заплачено (всё включено) - это не значит бесплатно, услуга стоила там пару копеек.

----------


## Quattro

факт остается фактом, при тоновом наборе у абонента не идет набор номера

----------


## marchelly

За тональный набор деньги брать это что-то особенное  :smileflag: ) Ну как воздухом торговать, логичнее уже продавать импульсный, под предлогом поддержание морально устаревшей технологии набора требует дополнительных затрат. хоть какая-то логика  :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

> " автоматически" ? Попытался сейчас набрать номер в тоновом режиме. Ничего не получается, не работает этот режим.
>  Почему никто не поднимает трубку ни на Жуковского, ни на Нищинского?
>  Если в кул -центре (или как там он называется) нет оператора для разговора, то незачем поднимать трубку


 Всем новым  клиентам тоновый набор предоставляется автоматически.
Для старых клиентов, у которых нет тонового набора, есть возможность сменить ТП на новый, согласно каталога продуктов - см.сайт. Сообщите Ваш номер телефона в личку, проверим, есть ли у Вас эта услуга.

----------


## Мистер Бендер

> логичнее уже продавать импульсный


 как винтажный, олдовый способ коммуникации  :smileflag:

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

собратья по сети подскажите пожалуйсто, а куда перенесли отделение Веги, которое было на ул.Толстого?

----------


## Гигант

> собратья по сети подскажите пожалуйсто, а куда перенесли отделение Веги, которое было на ул.Толстого?


 на Пантелеймоновскую то ли 15, то ли 25. Наверное в "Новый привоз" , по дубль гису посмотри точно

----------


## Telecom

*шёлк и кашемир*
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_subscriber  ближайший на Пантелеймоновской 25 1-й этаж.

----------


## MrBlack

Уже два вечера скорость отличная (какой и должна быть :smileflag: ) Спасибо!

----------


## Доброй ночи

господа, неплохо бы поднять скорость... ну или опустить цены на фоне тарифов ОГО http://www.kyiv.ukrtelecom.ua/services/customers/internet/ogo/tariff  — 8 Мбит/с за 150 грн (пока только Киев, но надеюсь что через месяц и у нас сделают)

----------


## Quattro

> господа, неплохо бы поднять скорость... ну или опустить цены на фоне тарифов ОГО http://www.kyiv.ukrtelecom.ua/services/customers/internet/ogo/tariff  — 8 Мбит/с за 150 грн (пока только Киев, но надеюсь что через месяц и у нас сделают)


 Зря ОГО поставили в сравнение, у них не каждая линия вытягивает 8 Мбит\сек. Часть линий максимум может питать 1 Мбит\сек....

----------


## ODESIT

> господа, неплохо бы поднять скорость... ну или опустить цены на фоне тарифов ОГО http://www.kyiv.ukrtelecom.ua/services/customers/internet/ogo/tariff  — 8 Мбит/с за 150 грн (пока только Киев, но надеюсь что через месяц и у нас сделают)


 девушка вы наверно кудато не туда посмоторели
*
*

----------


## Smiling

Вот сижу тоже думаю перескакивать ли с 2-ух на 5-ять за 15 гривен больше или оставить как есть?

----------


## ODESIT

> Вот сижу тоже думаю перескакивать ли с 2-ух на 5-ять за 15 гривен больше или оставить как есть?


 сначала вам нужно будет проверить техническую возможность, потом если решитесь то прирост в скорости вы увидите только когда чтото будете качать, ну и на торентах естественно

----------


## Yury Gennadievich

по вечерам стало как-то уныло, иногда даже вылазит ошибка 800 при переконекте, я не жалуюсь, это так для справки или к сведению =)

----------


## Telecom

*Yury Gennadievich*
Пришлите, пожалуйста, свои данные: логин, Фио и контактный телефон - мне в ЛС.
Попробуем разобраться.

----------


## Доброй ночи

> девушка вы наверно кудато не туда посмоторели
> *
> *


 от чорт, разоблачили ))

----------


## Quattro

> от чорт, разоблачили ))


 эти тарифы существуют уже более полугода

----------


## Гигант

*Telecom*



> Ваш телефон подключен в 1998 году, тонового набора нет.


  Я знаю что подключил телефон в 1998 году за 550 долларов и несколько лет лет телефон работал в тоновом режиме. Пока в 1 прекрасный момент Фарлепу показалось, что он мало взял с меня денег и он молча отключил тоновый режим. Я не сразу догадался о подобной выходке компании, по телефону минимум день не мог набрать номер.




> Необходимо сменить тарифный план на новый.


 сейчас я на домашнем
«Домашний»	 19,73
«Семейный»	 28,37
«500+»	31,73	
«600+»	 34,13
на какой тарифный план  должен перейти, чтобы получить тоновый набор?

----------


## Telecom

*Гигант*
Доброго дня!
Сейчас у Вас тарифный план, подключенный ещё в 98 году, тарифный план "Основной".
При переходе на любой, из названных Вами тарифов, автоматически будет включен тоновый набор.

----------


## IgalF

Скажите, возможно ли приостановить работу интернета на пару месяцев.
Перейти в спящий режим.
Буду ли я платить абонплату.

----------


## Telecom

Какой провайдер?

----------


## LEXX_odessa

У меня такой же вопрос - Матрица

----------


## Telecom

Абонплата будет начисляться. 
С целью временной приостановки сервиса и сохранения возможности выхода в Интернет в любое нужно Вам время, Вас переведут на пакет  "Минимальный" за 24 грн. в мес. 
Абонплата 24 грн  будет начислять, вне зависимости от того, пользуетесь ли Вы услугой.
Вы не просто платите за сохранение за Вами порта, но и при необходимости имеете доступ в интернет.

----------


## IgalF

У меня -ЦСС

----------


## Гигант

> *Гигант*
> Доброго дня!
> Сейчас у Вас тарифный план, подключенный ещё в 98 году, тарифный план "Основной".
> При переходе на любой, из названных Вами тарифов, автоматически будет включен тоновый набор.


 *Telecom*
Вы не подскажите, что из себя представляет тариф " Основной" или дайте ссылочку. По сайту Веги хожу и ничего такого не вижу

----------


## Telecom

Основной - это старый тарифный план. Старые тарифные планы не отображены на официальном сайте.

----------


## DGrifon

О вот и я с вопросами и претензиями к веге, начну с начала: дали заявку на перенос телефонного номера когда все сделали (сроки-это отдельная тема для разговоров) то оказалось что старый номер телефона забрали и дали новый, потому что они не могли перенести номер по техническим причинам, и даже переадресацию сделать со старого номера не смогли... потом интернет, дал заявку, заключил договор.. через неделю очередного "завтрака" высмотрел номер какого-то мастера, через него вышел на мастеров, которые только в нерабочее время за эньги смогли  ко мне приехать, ну да ладно... при установке модема оказалось что при подключении модема к роутеру не будет открываться почти половина сайтов, хотя я сразу оговорил что мне нужен вайфай и я собираюсь подключиться к роутеру на что мне ответили что все будет гуд, а как оказалось на деле протокол pptp нориально ни с одним роутером не работает... как мне теперь быть даже и не знаю  интернет вроде есть и вроде его и нет, потому что не открываются практически 5 сайтов из 6...

----------


## ODESIT

> О вот и я с вопросами и претензиями к веге, начну с начала: дали заявку на перенос телефонного номера когда все сделали (сроки-это отдельная тема для разговоров) то оказалось что старый номер телефона забрали и дали новый, потому что они не могли перенести номер по техническим причинам, и даже переадресацию сделать со старого номера не смогли... потом интернет, дал заявку, заключил договор.. через неделю очередного "завтрака" высмотрел номер какого-то мастера, через него вышел на мастеров, которые только в нерабочее время за эньги смогли  ко мне приехать, ну да ладно... при установке модема оказалось что при подключении модема к роутеру не будет открываться почти половина сайтов, хотя я сразу оговорил что мне нужен вайфай и я собираюсь подключиться к роутеру на что мне ответили что все будет гуд, а как оказалось на деле протокол pptp нориально ни с одним роутером не работает... как мне теперь быть даже и не знаю  интернет вроде есть и вроде его и нет, потому что не открываются практически 5 сайтов из 6...


 мастера эти с веги чтоли ? если вы на матрице и модем длинк то на компе в свойствах сетевого соеденения пропишите вот эти днс сервера 213.130.0.1 и 213.130.4.1, по идее сайты будут открываться, если не открываются пишите свою модель роутера

----------


## DGrifon

модем AirTies, роутер длик дир 320 пропсывал DNS ы не могу законетиться (статический ip)? а по другому роутер берет DNS  сам, правильные но работать не хочет

----------


## ODESIT

> модем AirTies, роутер длик дир 320 пропсывал DNS ы не могу законетиться (статический ip)? а по другому роутер берет DNS  сам, правильные но работать не хочет


 тема про ваш роутер на матрице
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=26338&start=90&postdays=0&postorde  r=asc&highlight=

настройки dir100 но они думаю от 300\320 не сильно отличаются
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8734668&postcount=14

ну и настройки в картинках
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=9066186&postcount=167

----------


## Telecom

> О вот и я с вопросами и претензиями к веге, начну с начала: дали заявку на перенос телефонного номера когда все сделали (сроки-это отдельная тема для разговоров) то оказалось что старый номер телефона забрали и дали новый, потому что они не могли перенести номер по техническим причинам, и даже переадресацию сделать со старого номера не смогли... потом интернет, дал заявку, заключил договор.. через неделю очередного "завтрака" высмотрел номер какого-то мастера, через него вышел на мастеров, которые только в нерабочее время за эньги смогли  ко мне приехать, ну да ладно... при установке модема оказалось что при подключении модема к роутеру не будет открываться почти половина сайтов, хотя я сразу оговорил что мне нужен вайфай и я собираюсь подключиться к роутеру на что мне ответили что все будет гуд, а как оказалось на деле протокол pptp нориально ни с одним роутером не работает... как мне теперь быть даже и не знаю  интернет вроде есть и вроде его и нет, потому что не открываются практически 5 сайтов из 6...


 Интересует модель роутера, логин и контактный телефон.
Сообщите, пожалуйста, в ЛС.

----------


## donsergun

> а как оказалось на деле протокол pptp нориально ни с одним роутером не работает...


 мне кажется, что тебя либо обманули, либо кто-то не умеет настраивать. По крайней мере проблем на Бризе нет.

----------


## Smiling

Вчера был у сестры в гостях у неё подключен ICN, так там такое классное IP TV, куча НТВшных и других интересных каналов... Будем надеятся, чтокогда-нибудь и в Веге IP TV появится.  :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

> Вчера был у сестры в гостях у неё подключен ICN, так там такое классное IP TV, куча НТВшных и других интересных каналов... Будем надеятся, чтокогда-нибудь и в Веге IP TV появится.


 http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/03/05/iptv-vs-webtv/

----------


## E-Town

2 (*две*) недели отсутствует телефонная связь, а с ней и интернет. Никакой информации о сроках ремонта и причине поломки. Что делать? Куда *ЕЩЕ* обращаться? Компании то пофигу - максимум, что теряет это абонплата и доверие клиента (да чо там, одним больше одним меньше), а у меня сильно замедлилась работа из-за такого провального обслуживания.

----------


## iDobry

> http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/03/05/iptv-vs-webtv/


  Просто порвало... 
Оказывается, у нас в Одессе есть несколько провайдеров с 1+ млн абонентов.  А про "качество" - даже комментировать не хочется. В общем, отожгли ребята по полной... 
*ODESIT* - плюсик за хорошее настроение!

----------


## ODESIT

> Просто порвало... 
> Оказывается, у нас в Одессе есть несколько провайдеров с 1+ млн абонентов.  А про "качество" - даже комментировать не хочется. В общем, отожгли ребята по полной... 
> *ODESIT* - плюсик за хорошее настроение!


  за плюсик ответим взаимностью.
Честно говоря я вас не понял( на чуть трезвую голову), знаю (по нику) что вы какимто боком относитесь к тенету, какие провайдеры ? про качество чего вы имели ввиду ? и кто отжёг ?)

----------


## IgalF

Это по поводу ВЕБ-ТВ и наличия провайдеров с большим количеством абонентов.
Как я понял. Веб ТВ вещь хорошая, только как возле компа соберется семья посмотреть какой то фильм?

----------


## Bird

> Абонплата будет начисляться. 
> С целью временной приостановки сервиса и сохранения возможности выхода в Интернет в любое нужно Вам время, Вас переведут на пакет  "Минимальный" за 24 грн. в мес. 
> Абонплата 24 грн  будет начислять, вне зависимости от того, пользуетесь ли Вы услугой.
> Вы не просто платите за сохранение за Вами порта, но и при необходимости имеете доступ в интернет.


 На сайте для Одессы какие-то отдельные "минимальные" условия. В итоге не понятно: ограничения только по скорости или еще и по объему информации?

----------


## Smiling

> Это по поводу ВЕБ-ТВ и наличия провайдеров с большим количеством абонентов.
> Как я понял. Веб ТВ вещь хорошая, только как возле компа соберется семья посмотреть какой то фильм?


 Выводите через кабель изображение на телевизор и смотрите всей семьёй на телевизоре. Я так делаю и сейчас, когда фильм запускаю через компютер, а не через DVD.

----------


## Smiling

Я вот только не совсем понял, это веб тв если Вега запустит, то я так понимаю будет ещё и за отдельную плату что ли???

----------


## ODESIT

> Я вот только не совсем понял, это веб тв если Вега запустит, то я так понимаю будет ещё и за отдельную плату что ли???


 ага, и плата будет зависеть от количества набранных каналов

----------


## Quattro

шикарные перспективы

----------


## Smiling

Я конечно не спец в этом деле, но почему тогда например у того же упомянутого выше  ICNa за 99 гривен пакет 20 Мбит\сек даунлоада и 10 Мбит\сек аплоада + IPTV ? Какое-то непонятное чувство появляется, что я как поьзователь Веги - лузер. 

 Я никому не предьявляю, так как сам себе хозяин и выбираю сам...... просто мысли вслух...

----------


## ODESIT

> Я конечно не спец в этом деле, но почему тогда например у того же упомянутого выше  ICNa за 99 гривен пакет 20 Мбит\сек даунлоада и 10 Мбит\сек аплоада + IPTV ? Какое-то непонятное чувство появляется, что я как поьзователь Веги - лузер. 
> 
>  Я никому не предьявляю, так как сам себе хозяин и выбираю сам...... просто мысли вслух...


 потому что вега это процентов 70-80, это адсл а на адсл 8 на 1 мб максимум

----------


## Quattro

> потому что вега это процентов 70-80, это адсл а на адсл 8 на 1 мб максимум


 с таким успехом можно было выставить цену 50 грн\5 Мбит... раз больше восьми нету

----------


## ODESIT

> с таким успехом можно было выставить цену 50 грн\5 Мбит... раз больше восьми нету


 как раз адсл должен стоить дороже так как дороже обходится обслуживание линий

----------


## Quattro

> как раз адсл должен стоить дороже так как дороже обходится обслуживание линий


 обслуживание может и обходится дороже, а качество предоставляемых услуг оставляет желать лучшего

----------


## Telecom

*E-Town*
Дайте свои данные (ФИО, логин конт. тел.) мне в ЛС.
Попробую разобраться.

*Bird*
Для Одессы ограничение по скорости и безлим по трафику.

----------


## Rapoon

Люди с Вегой никому не советую связываться. Потому что, она работает до тех пор, пока работает. Но если что-то сломается по-крупному, то всё - привет, работать не будет по несколько месяцев. Там у них никто ни за что не отвечает. По договору они всегда ни в чём не виноваты.

----------


## шипа

> Люди с Вегой никому не советую связываться. Потому что, она работает до тех пор, пока работает. Но если что-то сломается по-крупному, то всё - привет, работать не будет по несколько месяцев. Там у них никто ни за что не отвечает. По договору они всегда ни в чём не виноваты.


 Согласна на сто процентов!Неделю не работал интернет,дозвониться до тех поддержки очень сложно,а если дозвонился,то полчаса переключают с одного на другого!Нервы вымотали,хорошо,что есть запасной вариант,но однозначно буду менять провайдера,а я с Матрицей с 2004 года!Обидно,но не смертельно :smileflag:

----------


## Soxo

Как провайдер ещё терпимо, но со стабильностью а равно соблюдением  заявленых скоростей хоть % на 70 = полный пипец.
 Я терпеливый пользователь, но таки тот наглёж со скоростями как начался с конца фефраля это что то. Как не выгодные, как не будни вечер так заместо 5М получаю нечто подобное




 Такое ощущение что ув. Телекому нужно раз в месяц макс два писать) дабы админы гайки коли прикручивают но не с такой же наглостью.

----------


## Старпом Lom

вот только что проверил...моя скорость...вега 1,5
и на другом проверил
может дело не в провайдере?может у вас все на скрутках?это нехило тормозит скорость

----------


## Soxo

))Ага)) по Одессе до 8М а по Западу да России  всё на скрутках)) а ночью чуть скрутки подоткрывают)). За десяток лет в нете дет успел на своей стороне создать условия как можно идеальнее  для нормлаьной работы) и обращаюсь в тех потдержку аль пишу кудато- разве что когда  с гарантией знаю что проблема не у меня.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> ))Ага)) по Одессе до 8М а по Западу да России  всё на скрутках)) а ночью чуть скрутки подоткрывают)). За десяток лет в нете дет успел на своей стороне создать условия как можно идеальнее  для нормлаьной работы) и обращаюсь в тех потдержку аль пишу кудато- разве что когда  с гарантией знаю что проблема не у меня.


 понятно...значит требуйте! :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

> моя скорость...*вега 1,5*


 а может это дело в спидтесте ?, тестируйте скорость закачки с какого нибуть фтп сервера

----------


## Soxo

> а может это дело в спидтесте ?, тестируйте скорость закачки с какого нибуть фтп сервера


 Я на спидтест никогда не оринтируюсь) хотя сьоня он показал как нельзя правильнее.
 Всегда  два три теста других делаю, а основа это файлик  метров на 20-30 на скачку от мелкомягких. Эти дни вечерами болье 100-150кб с ВНЕШКИ не вытягивало( по Украине хоть залейся своё отдавало)

----------


## ODESIT

> Я на спидтест никогда не оринтируюсь) хотя сьоня он показал как нельзя правильнее.
>  Всегда  два три теста других делаю, а основа это файлик  метров на 20-30 на скачку от мелкомягких. Эти дни вечерами болье 100-150кб с ВНЕШКИ не вытягивало( по Украине хоть залейся своё отдавало)


 пробывали менять впн сервера ? l2tp удалось настроить ?

----------


## Soxo

> пробывали менять впн сервера ? l2tp удалось настроить ?


 Так на l2tp постоянно и сижу, сьоня правдо решил сменить думая что тормоза может пропадут, сменил на обычное подлючение= один фиг скорсоть осталась такая же.
 Да это там мутки, бо с неделю уже l2tp вечерами больше 300 не тянет даж с медии( при том что ещё недели две назад и ранее выдавало стабильно 750-800), ночью таки тянет) но яж за круглосуточность плачу а не за посиделки с конфортным инетом  после полуночи)

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Я на спидтест никогда не оринтируюсь) хотя сьоня он показал как нельзя правильнее.
>  Всегда  два три теста других делаю, а основа это файлик  метров на 20-30 на скачку от мелкомягких. Эти дни вечерами болье 100-150кб с ВНЕШКИ не вытягивало( по Украине хоть залейся своё отдавало)


 точно...с мелкософта попробовал качнуть  - больше 150кб не дает...фи какая гадость! :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

> Так на l2tp постоянно и сижу, сьоня правдо решил сменить думая что тормоза может пропадут, сменил на обычное подлючение= один фиг скорсоть осталась такая же.
>  Да это там мутки, бо с неделю уже l2tp вечерами больше 300 не тянет даж с медии( при том что ещё недели две назад и ранее выдавало стабильно 750-800), ночью таки тянет) но яж за круглосуточность плачу а не за посиделки с конфортным инетом  после полуночи)


 я тоже как пролемы со скоростью заметил перешёл на l2tp, (меньше народу больше кислороду), правда временно отключаясь на матриксвпн замечал что со скоростью всё ок, свою скорость счас отскриню, если вы не имеете скорость по пакету пишите в личку жеке он поможет http://forum.od.vegatele.com/privmsg.php?mode=post&u=9778
фтп находится в швеции, одессу и украину тестировать не стал так как и так понятно

----------


## Soxo

[QUOTE=ODESIT;10646078]я тоже как пролемы со скоростью заметил перешёл на l2tp, (меньше народу больше кислороду), правда временно отключаясь на матриксвпн замечал что со скоростью всё ок, свою скорость счас отскриню, если вы не имеете скорость по пакету пишите в личку жеке он поможет http://forum.od.vegatele.com/privmsg.php?mode=post&u=9778
фтп находится в швеции, одессу и украину тестировать не стал так как и так понятно

Да перегрузы по сети у них, он ближе к  23 стало попускать до 2с мелочью поднялась, за полночь до 3 дошкребёт) а более это как и везде на усушку берут

----------


## ODESIT

[quote=Soxo;10647453]


> я тоже как пролемы со скоростью заметил перешёл на l2tp, (меньше народу больше кислороду), правда временно отключаясь на матриксвпн замечал что со скоростью всё ок, свою скорость счас отскриню, если вы не имеете скорость по пакету пишите в личку жеке он поможет http://forum.od.vegatele.com/privmsg.php?mode=post&u=9778
> фтп находится в швеции, одессу и украину тестировать не стал так как и так понятно
> 
> Да перегрузы по сети у них, он ближе к  23 стало попускать до 2с мелочью поднялась, за полночь до 3 дошкребёт) а более это как и везде на усушку берут


 какие могут быть перегрузы если у меня пакет 5 мб и я получаю 5 мб, вы кстати качество своей линии смотрели (хотябы в модеме SNR Margin)

----------


## Soxo

[QUOTE=ODESIT;10647655]


> какие могут быть перегрузы если у меня пакет 5 мб и я получаю 5 мб, вы кстати качество своей линии смотрели (хотябы в модеме SNR Margin)


 )И снова о птичках)), ну сам подумай) коли   по Украине тащит 7,5М, по Миру то тащит то не тащит макс было 7 мин 1 в среднем 3 даёт хоть ты тресни.
 От и подумай  Украину и Мир что по разным проводам мне тащит чоли))), есть потолок что линия тянет, не раз замерял 7,5-7,6, а всё остальное чистой воды перегрузы либо намереные урезания скорости.

----------


## ODESIT

[quote=Soxo;10647860]


> )И снова о птичках)), ну сам подумай) коли   по Украине тащит 7,5М, по Миру то тащит то не тащит макс было 7 мин 1 в среднем 3 даёт хоть ты тресни.
>  От и подумай  Украину и Мир что по разным проводам мне тащит чоли))), есть потолок что линия тянет, не раз замерял 7,5-7,6, а всё остальное чистой воды перегрузы либо намереные урезания скорости.


 простите а эти урезания скорости только для избранных получается ? или они (урезания) действуют только пофамильно ?, простите за шутку но я их у себя не наблюдаю

----------


## Soxo

[QUOTE=ODESIT;10648053]


> простите а эти урезания скорости только для избранных получается ? или они (урезания) действуют только пофамильно ?, простите за шутку но я их у себя не наблюдаю


 ) А вы что считаете что оборудование стоит одинаковое), дет по новее дет по старее) до сих пор вспоминаю  как на ОКС воевал с техпотрежкой неграмотной и пару раз таки попался нормлаьный парень который таки помог, а всего  то было перекинуть штекер с одного пула на другой).
 По поводу пофамильности))- присутсвовал лично раз пять при подключении Веговского инета у разных знакомых)- везде как один  первые  2 часа скорость чуть ли не в Двойне от тарифной) первый месяц два- тютелька тютельку в тарифную) далее о стабильности приходится малу помалу забывать).
 В своё время года три четыре назад когда пик скоростей был 512 мне попадалась на глаза одна увлекательная база одного из провов, де уникальные вещи были видны) при виде себя платя за пакет на тот момент 256 profil стоял 128 так что я уж ничему не удивляюсь)

----------


## ODESIT

> ) А вы что считаете что оборудование стоит одинаковое), дет по новее дет по старее) до сих пор вспоминаю  как на ОКС воевал с техпотрежкой неграмотной и пару раз таки попался нормлаьный парень который таки помог, а всего  то было перекинуть штекер с одного пула на другой).
>  По поводу пофамильности))- присутсвовал лично раз пять при подключении Веговского инета у разных знакомых)- везде как один  первые  2 часа скорость чуть ли не в Двойне от тарифной) первый месяц два- тютелька тютельку в тарифную) далее о стабильности приходится малу помалу забывать).
>  В своё время года три четыре назад когда пик скоростей был 512 мне попадалась на глаза одна увлекательная база одного из провов, де уникальные вещи были видны) при виде себя платя за пакет на тот момент 256 profil стоял 128 так что я уж ничему не удивляюсь)


 на окс сидели тоже лет 5 но воевать с поддержкой не доводилось так как админ знакомый был.
судя по вашим словам я выходит какойто избранный если у меня ничего не режут ?, подключен около года к веге.
1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  my.router [192.168.1.1]
2     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.128.4.14
3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
это по поводу оборудования,
Вы в каком районе города живёте ?

----------


## Soxo

> на окс сидели тоже лет 5 но воевать с поддержкой не доводилось так как админ знакомый был.
> судя по вашим словам я выходит какойто избранный если у меня ничего не режут ?, подключен около года к веге.
> 1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  my.router [192.168.1.1]
> 2     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.128.4.14
> 3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
> это по поводу оборудования,
> Вы в каком районе города живёте ?


 Черёмушки. Да район тут мало играет роли) у меня по соседсву в паре кварталов у троиз Вега, у меня и ещё у одного парня идеал мона сказать временами, у двоих других стабильность ну по скорости 1,5 потолок.
 В центре в офисе тож стояла Вега от цсс линия, так на моём Фарлепе то ещё земля и неба в сравнении .

  1     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.128.4.11
  2     8 ms    19 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua 
  Опять же вот перевалило за полночь, и скрость  уже не 1М а под 4 стала и с медии ещё два часа назад качало 300-350  опротив теперешних стабильных 750-780), и что скажешь линия за два часа портится и исправляется)). Как по мне забитая в базу временая смена  профилей по графику ( в часы пик профилем назад откат, по прошесвии возвратка).

----------


## ODESIT

> Черёмушки. Да район тут мало играет роли) у меня по соседсву в паре кварталов у троиз Вега, у меня и ещё у одного парня идеал мона сказать временами, у двоих других стабильность ну по скорости 1,5 потолок.
>  В центре в офисе тож стояла Вега от цсс линия, так на моём Фарлепе то ещё земля и неба в сравнении .
> 
>   1     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.128.4.11
>   2     8 ms    19 ms     7 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua 
>   Опять же вот перевалило за полночь, и скрость  уже не 1М а под 4 стала и с медии ещё два часа назад качало 300-350  опротив теперешних стабильных 750-780), и что скажешь линия за два часа портится и исправляется)). Как по мне забитая в базу временая смена  профилей по графику ( в часы пик профилем назад откат, по прошесвии возвратка).


  вполне вероятно нагрузка не на оборудование, а нагрузка на те ресурсы откуда вы качаете, я к примеру вечером нормально новости посмотреть не могу с интера изза того что сервер их перегружен, а нужно всего лишь 512 кб\сек. И кстати медиапорталом никогда не пользуюсь, алькаром доволен вполне

----------


## Soxo

> вполне вероятно нагрузка не на оборудование, а нагрузка на те ресурсы откуда вы качаете, я к примеру вечером нормально новости посмотреть не могу с интера изза того что сервер их перегружен, а нужно всего лишь 512 кб\сек. И кстати медиапорталом никогда не пользуюсь, алькаром доволен вполне


 )Угу) на все поголовно включая  этот форум)) а потом как по часам  всё оживает в миг) прямо как в сказе про золушку)). Яж сказал что не отдельные ресурсы, а всё поголовно режет в раза 2-3 с 19-23-23,30 уж как с начала марта

----------


## ODESIT

> Яж сказал что не отдельные ресурсы, а всё поголовно режет в раза 2-3 с 19-23-23,30 уж как с начала марта


 с начала марта проблема была у всех и у меня в том числе, но это в течении пары дней исправили, почему у вас оно продолжается не понятно, в поддержку обращаться пробовали ?

----------


## Delux

плин..... опять... лагает инет, перезагрузил модем, та же фигня... тупо загружаются страницы по 1-2 минуте

----------


## Delux

гы-гы.... ммм Сегодня, 14:52 написал
и уже в 15:06 позвонили с тех. под. и сделали, так что уже все гуд...
спасибо вам большое!!!....

----------


## iDobry

> за плюсик ответим взаимностью.


 Это было совершенно необязательно.  :smileflag: 



> какие провайдеры ?


 Я имел ввиду тех, кто уже в Одессе транслирует IPTV. 



> про качество чего вы имели ввиду ?


 Оттуда:



> _Качество будет не хуже, чем у провайдеров кабельного ТВ._


 Если кабельщики для них - эталон качества, то это уже смешно.  :smileflag: 



> и кто отжёг ?)


 Авторы блога. Могу только посочувствовать абонентам, которые поверят этим авторам...

----------


## anonymous.od

Мне нравится этот провайдер, особых проблем невозникало, хотя последний раз была какая то поломка на неделю, и отператоры через одного отвечали что поломка у них, а второй что проблема у меня и надо переустановить драйвера. Я переустанавливал, звонил попадал на 3его уже и тот говорил что проблема таки у них. На следующий день звонил опять и опять мне говорили что дрова надо переустановить, вот такие вот веселые провайдеры =)

----------


## LEXX_odessa

Ну я вот после вчерашнего вечера-ночи(как всегда после отключения света тех.сап. не смог подконектиться на оборудование и пришлось ждать аж до 3-ёх дня) плюнул на всё и заказал себе подключение другого провайдера....хотя многое терпел  и надеялся(как никак на матрице с 2001года и ради новой оптики ещё переезжал с Таирова на Паскот чтобы быть на матрице с отличной стабильностью) но стабильность пропадает а время идёт.....останусь пока на Тарифе 24....если и он будет себя так вести(Одесская скорость) то вообще закрою договор...
Спс блогу Веги за открытие "перспектив" с Одессой в е пол года....

----------


## like

Телефон от Веги с 7 марта поломка на линии до сих пор устраняют, хотя обещали в течении 5 дней. Если читает руководство заявка №219906, когда же сделают. Обслуживание оставляет желать лучшего!

----------


## Telecom

*like*
Вчера бюро ремонта выдало заявку на ремонт линии, на следующий день она видна монтерам, т.е. сегодня.
Завтра постараюсь уточнить сроки ремонта.

----------


## E-Town

моя заявка закрыта. 
сегодня днём линия заработала. итого прошло 15 дней (включая выходные). до этого сбоев в работе не было, поэтому провайдер всем устраивал (никаких проблем со скоростью не возникало лично у меня). радует что починили, хотя 15 дней для ремонта это всё равно очень! много.

----------


## mixi

кто знает, сколько будет стоить подключение в частный дом ??

----------


## Quattro

> кто знает, сколько будет стоить подключение в частный дом ??


 много гривен

----------


## mixi

> много гривен


 спасибо за подробную информацию ))

----------


## Quattro

> спасибо за подробную информацию ))


 завтра телеком появится тут попросит отписать ему в лчику=) или уже пишите.
 Цена вопроса зависит от удаленности Вашего дома от линии и т.д....

----------


## Telecom

Доброго дня!
*mixi*
Все зависит от адреса по которому необходимо произвести подключение.
Как правильно заметил *Quattro*, пишите в ЛС Адрес по которому хотите подключиться, ФИО и контактный телефон. Мы проверим техническую возможность подключения и сможем дать ответ о стоимости.

*like*
Вашу заявку обещали решить на этой неделе.

----------


## Pole

Боюсь перехвалить, но разницу в обслуживании почувствовал на своей шкуре. Пару дней подряд были некоторые проблемы с интернетом - в первый день в тех поддержку не звонил, думал и так пройдет. На второй день ситуация повторилась - скорости нет, странички открывались по минут 5( опять в ТП не звонил, нужно было уходить). Ну а на третий день - звоню в ТП и тут чувствую разницу: девушка Яна (оператору 70 большое спасибо) очень вежливо отвечала, увидела, что я звоню с мобильного и спросила "Вам перезвонить?" и т.д. Хотя я понимаю, что это обычный сервис, который мы должны получать, но все же...Дальше меня перевели на, как девушка сказала, специалиста (потому, что советы девушки мне не помогли) и, если я не ошибаюсь, Павел выслушал меня и сказал, что со свое стороны все проверят и к обеду будет результат. Я, честно говоря, не ожидал положительного решения - НО.....все починили.Я доволен. Мне есть с чем сравнивать - я с ЦСС с 2002 года и там, от тех поддержки, слушал, что у меня вирусы и т.д. и они ни чем помочь не могут. Вот так.

----------


## Старпом Lom

подскажите какой smtp сервер у цсс? у меня ящик от фарлепа, интернет от цсс - не могу отправить письма...достало это...когда они уже объединятся

----------


## shmargen

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8516447&postcount=2479 и ниже
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8518432&highlight=smtp#post8518432
и ниже ответ от Телекома если поможет 
хотя кажется ошибку они так и не исправили

----------


## Гигант

не подскажите , у меня одного фильмы с медиа портала Матрицы не качаются?
http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/

----------


## Старпом Lom

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8516447&postcount=2479 и ниже
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8518432&highlight=smtp#post8518432
> и ниже ответ от Телекома если поможет 
> хотя кажется ошибку они так и не исправили


 спасибо...ничего они не исправили...почту отправить невозможно...

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Telecom
> Никто ничего не давал не сейчас не в мою бытность подключения
> когда я подключался был дан конверт желтый с логином и паролем и настройки какие -нибудь можно было только посмотреть в файле help.chm (покопаетесь может быть найдете у кого то завалялось) что насочиняли еще давно да еще с ошибками с поп и смтп серверами .
> [IMG][/IMG] 
> Но самое смешное что нужен был доступ чтобы этот файл скачать.Помнится как я был один из немногих что носил на флешке его всегда ибо цссшники бедные люди не имели настроек а после того как сайт цсс вообще реформировали то и форум сдох.
> Я наприемр первый раз сейчас узнал  о сервере впн цсс
> так что не надо вот это "давали"
> когда на тумбочках в абонотделах будут листки с настройками тогда можете говорить "давали"
> 
> ...


 не работает ни то ни то

----------


## шёлк и кашемир

можно тупой вопрос?
у меня в договоре написано, что у меня есть почтовый ящик ****@matrix.odessa.ua а как зайти в него и пользоваться я даж не представляю 
подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйсто

----------


## ODESIT

> можно тупой вопрос?
> у меня в договоре написано, что у меня есть почтовый ящик ****@matrix.odessa.ua а как зайти в него и пользоваться я даж не представляю 
> подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйсто


 ваш_логин@matrix.odessa.ua (тоесть ваш логин подключения к интернету) пароль также точно такой же,
настройки тут http://matrix.odessa.ua/?f=support&page=23

----------


## anray

Как тут верно сказал Soxo - первое время после подключения все нормально, потом все хуже и хуже. На собственном опыте прочувствовал. Так что, если конечно ODESIT не работник этой самой веги, ему еще предстоит с этим столкнуться.

----------


## shmargen

> спасибо...ничего они не исправили...почту отправить невозможно...


 исправить я говорил про мануал............
у меня так
smtp.mail.css.od.ua
pop3.mail.css.od.ua
пользователь (ВАЖНО): вашлогин@mail.css.od.ua
пароль: как давали на карточке (в конверте)
обратный адрес: вашлогин@mail.css.od.ua
пусть отредактируют и повесят да хоть на первую страницу
ибо такая экономия в Веге никто не юзает почтовый ящик ибо не могут настроить

----------


## ODESIT

> Как тут верно сказал Soxo - первое время после подключения все нормально, потом все хуже и хуже. На собственном опыте прочувствовал. Так что, если конечно ODESIT не работник этой самой веги, ему еще предстоит с этим столкнуться.


 сижу на веге год, я НЕ работник веги, вегой доволен, у них есть единственный минус, во всяком случае который я заметил это сроки ремонта линии, но я думаю что они знают об этом и пытаются это исправить

----------


## gromik

а у меня вот на вегу последняя надежда была, что бы провести интернет,но сказали что у них там чтото закончилось и тех.возможности меня подключить нет(разумовская 45)

----------


## ODESIT

> а у меня вот на вегу последняя надежда была, что бы провести интернет,но сказали что у них там чтото закончилось и тех.возможности меня подключить нет(разумовская 45)


 свободной пары видать нету

----------


## Гигант

> не подскажите , у меня одного фильмы с медиа портала Матрицы не качаются?
> http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/


  подал заявку в Вегу, через полчаса перезвонил специалист и час мною занимался. Скорее всего, что то исправил у себя. К вечеру всё заработало

----------


## Аленка_

хочу пожаловаться, уже 4-й день не могу оплатить за свой телефон фарлеп через терминал пишет "абонент не найден. Платежи возможны только для абонентов Оптима и Фарлеп-Инвест"

----------


## Telecom

Доброго дня!
*Аленка_*
Через какой терминал и какие услуги Вы хотите оплатить?

----------


## Аленка_

> Доброго дня!
> *Аленка_*
> Через какой терминал и какие услуги Вы хотите оплатить?


 спасибо уже оплатила . не могла оплатить через Ibox на ген.петрова причем в 3-х разных терминалах... но сегодня вечером наконец мой номер определили все-таки как фарлеп-инвест

----------


## Parure

Третий день не работает инет (матрица), звонки в тех поддержку ничего не дали((( 
а до єтого 4 года было без проблем(((

----------


## Telecom

*Parure*
Добрый день!
Напишите, пожалуйста, в ЛС свои данные (ФИО, логин и контактный тел.).
Уточню и постараюсь помочь.

----------


## Leon Don Corleone

Бывший работник компании ВЕГА ответит на многие интересующие вас вопросы.
задавайте вопросы по возможности буду отвечать.

----------


## Старпом Lom

когда хоть примерно будет личный кабинет?...Телекому огромное спасибо за помощь в настройке почты

----------


## Telecom

*Старпом Lom*
Расчитываем ввести во втором квартале.   :smileflag:

----------


## Batutu

Работники Веги, помогите пожалуйста настроить модем Huawei MT880 в режиме Роутера. (сейчас настроен и работает как Бридж) 
0638223462 Вадим.
Клиент Вега- ЦСС уже две недели -полет нормальный.

----------


## ODESIT

> Работники Веги, помогите пожалуйста настроить модем Huawei MT880 в режиме Роутера. (сейчас настроен и работает как Бридж) 
> 0638223462 Вадим.
> Клиент Вега- ЦСС уже две недели -полет нормальный.


 у вас матрица или цсс ?
http://ogo.in.ua/forums/viewtopic.php?p=136835#p136835

----------


## Batutu

Спасибо! Просмотрел.попробую вечером перенастроить. У меня Цсс Это имеет значение? т.к. настройки которые Вы дали на ОГО.

----------


## ODESIT

> Спасибо! Просмотрел.попробую вечером перенастроить. У меня Цсс Это имеет значение? т.к. настройки которые Вы дали на ОГО.


 принцип тот же значения подставляете свои

----------


## Batutu

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность работникам Веги за потраченое на перенастройку моего модема в режим роутера по телефону время. (я бы на их месте не выдержал  :smileflag:  ) . Все работает Супер!!!

----------


## LEXX_odessa

Прикольно...зазвонил телефон- мастера с матрицы - вы нам оставляли заявку - мы там щас поковырялись  и исправили - есть ли у вас проблемы сейчас.....я спрашиваю....а когда заявку я то оставлял - 16.03...я посмеялся  и сказала - спс но за те 10 дней я успел подключить вторую линию от другого провайдера.....каждое отключение света сидеть  без инета под 20ч ну не очень интересно если мягко сказать.....
Оперативненько........

----------


## New_Hippy

как повезло - 10 дней всего прошло!

----------


## LEXX_odessa

Так в чём прикол - то что заявки они неделями обрабатывают эт уже пустяк(я всегда говорю в заявке если проблема будет решаться через 3 и более дней можете мне не звонить)...16.03 отрубился свет - дали- матрица не поднялась - позвонил оставил очередную заявку и 17.03 после 15.00 уже появился.....

----------


## XREH

Оставлял заявку на подключение, через пару дней перезвонили сказали чтоб перезвонил через месяца 2, т.к. нет свободной линии. Как можно этот процесс ускорить?

----------


## Telecom

Укажите, пожалуйста, свои данные в ЛС: полный адрес, контактный номер телефона (желательно мобильный). Постараюсь помочь!

----------


## Sfajrat

> Бывший работник компании ВЕГА ответит на многие интересующие вас вопросы.
> задавайте вопросы по возможности буду отвечать.


  Почему "бывший"?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Почему "бывший"?


 плохо работал?

----------


## Муж+отец

сервис компании Vega полный сакс.

с изменением владельцев одесских коммуникационных компаний сервис упал до нуля.
Пару месяц назад было звонил по их горячей линии и пытался узнать за что у меня снимают деньги. Оператор 10 минут путаясь пыталась все мне объяснить и каждый раз начинала с начала, оказывается то что было ранние, это не то....
Суть вопрос в чем.
Что по идеи так-как ЦСС стал частью компании Vega ? то и тарифы на обслуживание едины должны быть минимум по нашему городу, для всех компаний входящих в группу Vega.
Но у моей матери до сих пор абонплату начисляют по старому ЦСС-му договору , а это на девять гривен больше...
И почему, так никто мне не объяснил

----------


## Quattro

> И почему так никто мне не объяснил


 чем то смахивает на УТК... чем больше компания тем больше в ней очень узкопрофильных работников

----------


## Фро

Что-то второй день не получается качать с http://media.matrix.farlep.net/
Это только у меня такое?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Что-то второй день не получается качать с http://media.matrix.farlep.net/
> Это только у меня такое?


 у меня сейчас тоже не получается

----------


## Фро

> у меня сейчас тоже не получается


 Понятно, значит это у них какие-то проблемы.

----------


## Паноптикум

и у  меня. хотя   некоторые на    форуме   веги пишут что у них все ок.

----------


## ZSerge

> плохо работал?


 Вот таких умников как этот "дед" слушать не стоит.
Вариантов может быть много почему ушел.

----------


## Telecom

> Что-то второй день не получается качать с http://media.matrix.farlep.net/
> Это только у меня такое?


 Нет! К сожалению, ситуация массовая. Но в ближайшее время будет устранена!

----------


## Старпом Lom

работает только Одесса к сожалению...вся внешняя сеть недоступна

----------


## ODESIT

> работает только Одесса к сожалению...вся внешняя сеть недоступна


   по моему это только у вас, у меня всё ок

----------


## Фро

У меня тоже уже работает :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

не даете расслабиться  
у меня цсс адсл
всю жизнь в роутере стояло "автодисковеред dns" самопоиск нахождение DNS
все работало с днской 213.130.0.1
вчера внешка падала падала и ......отпала
звоню говорят укажите в свовствах tcp/ip DNS
83.143.232.4
83.143.232.1
указал их в роутере вместо авто дисковеред переключил на "юзер указывает"
как то тормознутее стало 
лучше уже поставить DNS Paco
Paco никогда не валиться. Я по пингу на DNS Пако определяю вообще присутвие инета!

----------


## ODESIT

> не даете расслабиться  
> у меня цсс адсл
> всю жизнь в роутере стояло "автодисковеред dns" самопоиск нахождение DNS
> все работало с днской 213.130.0.1
> вчера внешка падала падала и ......отпала
> звоню говорят укажите в свовствах tcp/ip DNS
> 83.143.232.4
> 83.143.232.1
> указал их в роутере вместо авто дисковеред переключил на "юзер указывает"
> ...


 если для вас так важен пинг до днс вам поможет эта програмулина DNSBench

----------


## shmargen

ODESIT
спасибо но я не об этом я все о стабильности в параметрах стабильности в течении времени

----------


## Gromkiy

Telecom, как с Вами связаться? Дело в том, что я новый пользователь, у меня нет 3-х сообщений на этом форуме, чтобы я мог отправлять ЛС.

----------


## Telecom

*Gromkiy*
Элементарно, отпишитесь в любой теме, да хоть и здесь, ещё 2 раза  )))
И пишите в ЛС.  ))

----------


## Gromkiy

логично, просто не хотелось писать бессмысленных сообщений на форуме

----------


## Gromkiy

Ну и третье, сорри за офф

----------


## GZ

только что скачал фильм с media.matrix на скорости ~ 10 Мбайт/с что почти равно 100 мбитам!

Браво Вега! Растете!!!

----------


## Старпом Lom

> только что скачал фильм с media.matrix на скорости ~ 10 Мбайт/с что почти равно 100 мбитам!
> 
> Браво Вега! Растете!!!


 а я  со скоростью 3 Мбайт/с - помню где-то год-полтора назад такое счастье уже было...может теперь это будет постоянно? :smileflag:

----------


## Invasion

Есть у кого-то четкое объяснение того, зачем отменили *l2tp(объяснять что это не постоянная услуга не нужно)* и зачем порезали *"ночной форсаж"* для матричных абонентов?

----------


## Inviz

> Есть у кого-то четкое объяснение того, зачем отменили *l2tp(объяснять что это не постоянная услуга не нужно)* и зачем порезали *"ночной форсаж"* для матричных абонентов?


 Где-то писали про отмену Л2ТП?  Вроде работает, просто без удвоения скорости. Такое уже было где-то месяц назад. Восстановилось через несколько дней. 

П.с. слышал когда-то, что л2тп используется в качестве буфера - как только пропускная способность внешних каналов приближается к 100% - выключают удвоение и пишут служебку на расширение канала. Когда канал расширяют - скорость на л2тп снова х2.  Таким образом абоненты всегда (не считая проблемных случаев) получают стабильную скорость на мир.

----------


## Invasion

> Где-то писали про отмену Л2ТП?  Вроде работает, просто без удвоения скорости. Такое уже было где-то месяц назад. Восстановилось через несколько дней. 
> 
> П.с. слышал когда-то, что л2тп используется в качестве буфера - как только пропускная способность внешних каналов приближается к 100% - выключают удвоение и пишут служебку на расширение канала. Когда канал расширяют - скорость на л2тп снова х2.  Таким образом абоненты всегда (не считая проблемных случаев) получают стабильную скорость на мир.


 Сегодня модеры писали, что кончилась вся так называемая "халява", мне не понравилось только одно, порезали "ночной форсаж". А сегодня вечером скорость на мир вообще потухла.

----------


## Inviz

> Сегодня модеры писали, что кончилась вся так называемая "халява", мне не понравилось только одно, порезали "ночной форсаж". А сегодня вечером скорость на мир вообще потухла.


 Ну закончилась так закончилась. Форсаж я уже давно не замечал, а скорость на мир у меня сейчас согласно пакета.

----------


## Soxo

> Ну закончилась так закончилась. Форсаж я уже давно не замечал, а скорость на мир у меня сейчас согласно пакета.


 И кому верить- коли их сапорт говорит что проблемы магистралей да не в Одессе, на форуме веговском каждый второй материт благим матом скорости делёные чуть ли не в полтину раз, а у вас прямо всё согласно пакету), прямо золотой у вас пакет выходит)

----------


## Inviz

> И кому верить- коли их сапорт говорит что проблемы магистралей да не в Одессе, на форуме веговском каждый второй материт благим матом скорости делёные чуть ли не в полтину раз, а у вас прямо всё согласно пакету), прямо золотой у вас пакет выходит)


 Да мне собсно пофиг. 
Скриншот сделан только что. Пакет "безлимитный 1.5"

----------


## Invasion

> Да мне собсно пофиг. 
> Скриншот сделан только что. Пакет "безлимитный 1.5"


 


> *Ну закончилась так закончилась. Форсаж я уже давно не замечал, а скорость на мир у меня сейчас согласно пакета.*


 А это Вы тоже торрентом замеряли?
Просто сейчас на форуме веги все пишут о падении скорости независимо от vpn-а.

----------


## Soxo

> Да мне собсно пофиг. 
> Скриншот сделан только что. Пакет "безлимитный 1.5"


 так в том то и весь прикол что скорость на 1,5 пакете коли упадёт до 0,5 ето не так ощутимо как когда она падает  до того же пика на пакетах 2-5, и более мегов.
 А скрин ваш мне ничо не говорит, бо большинсву и инета не нужно им и скорости по Одессе не говоря уж по Украине хватает с головой( это я к тому что меряя скорость стоило бы и хосты указывать, я тож могу счас с Украины утянуть на все 5М и более а толку коли я зависим напрямую от скорости на Европу и Россию, которую с каждым месяцем всё более и более стали не дадовать до пакетной)

----------


## Inviz

> А это Вы тоже торрентом замеряли?
> Просто сейчас на форуме веги все пишут о падении скорости независимо от vpn-а.


 Я всё меряю торрентом.




> так в том то и весь прикол что скорость на 1,5 пакете коли упадёт до 0,5 ето не так ощутимо как когда она падает  до того же пика на пакетах 2-5, и более мегов.
>  А скрин ваш мне ничо не говорит, бо большинсву и инета не нужно им и скорости по Одессе не говоря уж по Украине хватает с головой( это я к тому что меряя скорость стоило бы и хосты указывать, я тож могу счас с Украины утянуть на все 5М и более а толку коли я зависим напрямую от скорости на Европу и Россию, которую с каждым месяцем всё более и более стали не дадовать до пакетной)


 Тут большая часть пиров из украины, но честно говоря я не особо парюсь на этот счёт - качаю откуда мне удобно. На случай полного пропадания инета у меня есть ютел. 
Закрыл торрент - скорость серфинга на обычном уровне.

----------


## Ryogo

Ну, торрент и у меня с горем пополам вытягивает заявленную скорость, а вот закачки по хттп/фтп которые раньше в один поток спокойно качались с ожидаемой (высокой) скоростью, сейчас еле тянутся. 10-20Кбайт/с с мегааплоада - это, простите, смешно.

----------


## Inviz

действительно, качал песню по хттп - 20кб/сек. но cod4 mw2 показал, что инет скорее  жив, чем мёртв  :smileflag:

----------


## Vader

Нда... *национальный* оператор связи - это жесть.

После того, как компания последний раз сменила собственника меня этот сервис стал потихоньку напрягать. Потихоньку, но методично...

Итак по-порядку:

1) г. Одесса, Глушко 1. Хронически отваливается т.н. "вынос".
Телефон не работат. 
При попытке выполнить входящий вызов _на_ него сеть сообщает, что абонент не зарегистрирован (что говорит о том, что проблема не в линейной части).
Это когда такое было, чтобы телефон не работал сутками?

2) СП. Раньше я набирал номер бюро ремонта 420009 и 
в течение 1-2 минут *конкретный технический специалист начинал заниматься моей проблемой* (измерение линии, проверка биллинга, заключение).

А теперь позвонив по номеру 420009 я попадаю на IVR.
Где мне предлагают выбрать язык общения. 
Выбираю русский. Проключают на человека в *Киеве*, который на *украинском* языке дает мне понять, что моя заявка была принята.

3) Когда ввели поминутку я платил в среднем 25-30 грн.
Теперь я заметил, что счета стали приходить на 50-70 грн.
Спрашивается чего вдруг я должен за обычную телефонию оставлять денег столько же как за интернет+TV?
Уже сейчас почитав немного выше я понял, что при очередной реструктуризации тирифов вероятно меня *по умолчанию*  оставили на "старом" тарифе. 
Придется идти в абонотдел (тратить время) и разбираться почему все так  получилось.

Вывод. 
Оператор стал намного дальше от своего абонента , чем это было раньше

----------


## Inviz

Похоже сейчас проводятся какие-то эксперименты над пользователями - скорость скачивания достигает 1.5-2.5Мбайт/сек на пакете 1.5 мбита.  Вчера всё было намного печальнее (пакетная скорость ~170кб/сек)

----------


## dario

1.5мбит~183КБ)

----------


## New_Hippy

Да???!!!!

----------


## iDobry

*Telecom*, а шо у вас там за бардак?  Робобаба говорит о обалденно выросшем телефонном долге (по сравнению с предыдущими месяцами). Попробовал узнать - а за шо, собственно? Оказалось, фигушки - на сайте можно узнать только про Интернет, а по телефонии статистики нет. После звонка по бесплатному номеру и выяснения Ваша сотрудница оказалась в не меньшем офигении: 
- У Вас каждый месяц разная абонплата: то 21 гривня, то 34...
- Это как? 
- Я не знаю...
- Ладно. Тогда давайте оформим счет на e-mail
- У Вас есть персональный код?
- Да.
- Я его не вижу...
- ?!!!! Ведь недавно именно по нему оформили включение АОНа?..
Не помогли ни номер телефона, ни полные данные - девушка код так и не нашла. 
Короче, ничего узнать не получилось: ни тарифный план, ни сумму абонплаты, ни детализацию... Она смогла только повторить сумму долга и посоветовала снова идти на Пантелеймоновскую.
Так шо - шоб узнать, куда и когда звонили, тарифный план, подключенные услуги и остальную инфу, нужно каждый раз ходить в абонотдел? Или я просто не нашел суперпуперудобное управление своим счетом, где есть все, шо мне нужно?

----------


## dario

> Да???!!!!


 именно
http://www.ru.convert-me.com/ru/convert/data_transfer_rate

----------


## Telecom

> Нда... *национальный* оператор связи - это жесть.
> 
> После того, как компания последний раз сменила собственника меня этот сервис стал потихоньку напрягать. Потихоньку, но методично...
> 
> Итак по-порядку:
> 
> 1) г. Одесса, Глушко 1. Хронически отваливается т.н. "вынос".
> Телефон не работат. 
> При попытке выполнить входящий вызов _на_ него сеть сообщает, что абонент не зарегистрирован (что говорит о том, что проблема не в линейной части).
> ...


 Vader, уточните Ваш номер телефона и ФИО владельца по договору в личку.

----------


## Inviz

> 1.5мбит~183КБ)


 ещё не хватало пару килобайт учитывать )))

----------


## Telecom

> *Telecom*, а шо у вас там за бардак?  Робобаба говорит о обалденно выросшем телефонном долге (по сравнению с предыдущими месяцами). Попробовал узнать - а за шо, собственно? Оказалось, фигушки - на сайте можно узнать только про Интернет, а по телефонии статистики нет. После звонка по бесплатному номеру и выяснения Ваша сотрудница оказалась в не меньшем офигении: 
> - У Вас каждый месяц разная абонплата: то 21 гривня, то 34...
> - Это как? 
> - Я не знаю...
> - Ладно. Тогда давайте оформим счет на e-mail
> - У Вас есть персональный код?
> - Да.
> - Я его не вижу...
> - ?!!!! Ведь недавно именно по нему оформили включение АОНа?..
> ...


 Предоставьте данные, пожалуйста, в ЛС, постараюсь разобраться

----------


## iDobry

> Предоставьте данные, пожалуйста, в ЛС, постараюсь разобраться


 То есть, детализированную статистику из дома никак узнать нельзя?

----------


## Telecom

К сожалению, детализацию звонков через интернет просмотреть нельзя

----------


## iDobry

> К сожалению, детализацию звонков через интернет просмотреть нельзя


 Это я уже понял. Поставим вопрос по-другому - где можно посмотреть детализацию звонков и услуг?

----------


## Quattro

> Это я уже понял. Поставим вопрос по-другому - где можно посмотреть детализацию звонков и услуг?


 ну распечатку обычно тел компании предоставляют. там номера телов, даты, время, минуты секунды звонка.

----------


## Inviz

Вот и с моей стороны летят какашки в адрес конторы:
надумал изменить пакет с помощью "персонального кода абонента", который заказывался именно для таких случаев... но не тут-то было - идите в абонотдел и переключайтесь! Ага, щас. Следующий визит туда будет для отказа от услуг, а не переключения тарифов.

----------


## ODESIT

> Вот и с моей стороны летят какашки в адрес конторы:
> надумал изменить пакет с помощью "персонального кода абонента", который заказывался именно для таких случаев... но не тут-то было - идите в абонотдел и переключайтесь! Ага, щас. Следующий визит туда будет для отказа от услуг, а не переключения тарифов.


 код не работает ? интересно, телеком проясните ситуацию, так как я его тоже выдумывал специально чтобы в следующий раз когда вы снизите тарифы на какие то услуги не пришлось переться в офис

----------


## Inviz

> код не работает ? интересно, телеком проясните ситуацию, так как я его тоже выдумывал специально чтобы в следующий раз когда вы снизите тарифы на какие то услуги не пришлось переться в офис


 В техподдержке сказали переться в абонотдел, Телеком ответил тоже самое. Хотя смена тарифного плана с помощью "персонального кода абонента" напрямую прописана в доп соглашении.

----------


## Telecom

Dobry
Детализацию звонков можно получить, написав соответствующее заявление в абонотделе, либо на mail, заказав его с помощью "Персональный код абонента" разово или ежемесячно на постоянной основе.
Пришлите, пожалуйста, в ЛС номер телефона, с которого звонили в контакт-центр, дату и приблизительное время, когда был совершен звонок.

ВСЕМ.
Код работает!!! 
Огромная просьба писать мне в ЛС о частных случаях, когда Вам говорят обратное и предлагают идти в ЦПО!

----------


## Vader

> То есть, детализированную статистику из дома никак узнать нельзя?


 Я тоже на днях планирую поход в абонотдел на Королева 56.

Во-первых потому, что мне тоже отказали в предоставлении статистики по телефону. Ее можно получить в виде детализации. Кстати, стоимость 6грн за первый лист и далее уже не стал спрашивать...
Если предложат получать статистику бесплатно по e-mail конечно оформлю.

Во-вторых таки да - оказалось, что я подключен на тарифный план, который не обозначен на сайте. 


Кстати о птичках. 
А не *обязан* ли оператор связи при внедрении системы АПУС *бесплатно* предоставлять абоненту статистику, на основании которой были произведены начисления?

----------


## Vader

> Vader, уточните Ваш номер телефона и ФИО владельца по договору в личку.


 Я это все уже сообщил оператору кол-центра (читайте выше).
На вторые сутки телефон заработал.

Суть моего публичного письма сюда была не в том, чтобы помочь моему ремонту, а указать общественности и заинтересованным лицам, что раньше мной как абонентом занимались лучше.
Внедрение единого кол-центра это общемировая практика, но в моем случае получается, что меня отдалили от технического персонала, который занимается сопровождением моей станции (?)

----------


## Misteri

подскажите пожалуйста сколько стоит реальный IP на "мегадом"?

----------


## Inviz

> подскажите пожалуйста сколько стоит реальный IP на "мегадом"?


 15 грн, как и на любой другой пакет

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> подскажите пожалуйста сколько стоит реальный IP на "мегадом"?


 так ведь всем и так выдается реальный IP.
другое дело, что он динамический.
вот за статику  и приходится платить 15 грн/мес

----------


## Inviz

Благодаря *Telecom* меня всё-таки переключили на другой пакет  :smileflag: 
Из этой эпопеи сложилось впечатление, что личный кабинет не вводят до повсеместного внедрения биометрической идентификации абонентов  :smileflag:

----------


## HTS

> так ведь всем и так выдается реальный IP.
> другое дело, что он динамический.
> вот за статику  и приходится платить 15 грн/мес


 Да, щазз:



> Подключение :	 PPTP    
> 
> IP-адрес :	
>  10.64.24.4
> Маска подсети :	
>  255.255.255.255
> Шлюз по умолчанию :	
>  10.64.24.4
> DNS :	
>  217.146.241.2 217.146.240.130


 Покажите мне тут реальный IP

----------


## igorevi4

Оплатил телефон в в I BOX 3 дня назад квитанцию потерял, деньги на счет так и не поступили.

----------


## Delux

ммм, а реальный айпи, это значит, что вместо 192.168.1.2(2,3,4) будет внешний айпи?

----------


## Telecom

> Оплатил телефон в в I BOX 3 дня назад квитанцию потерял, деньги на счет так и не поступили.


 Попробуйте обратиться в службу технической поддержки iBox по номерам: 0 800 300 10 20, либо 044 391 03 09. Уточните у них прошла ли Ваша оплата.

----------


## iDobry

> Dobry
> Детализацию звонков можно получить, написав соответствующее заявление в абонотделе, либо на mail, заказав его с помощью "Персональный код абонента" разово или ежемесячно на постоянной основе.


 Очень "здОрово"... Видать, цифровые технологии Вашей компании до сих пор недоступны. 
Кстати, нигде на сайте не нашел информации, снимаются ли деньги за заказ и саму рассылку на e-mail и за распечатку звонков. 



> Пришлите, пожалуйста, в ЛС номер телефона, с которого звонили в контакт-центр, дату и приблизительное время, когда был совершен звонок.


 Если совсем ничего не узнаю - сообщу. Пока же хочется побыть обычным пользователем ""без блата" и понять, что "чувствуют" остальные...



> Код работает!!!


 Поверю и проверю еще раз.



> Огромная просьба писать мне в ЛС о частных случаях, когда Вам говорят обратное и предлагают идти в ЦПО!


 Лично я попробую справиться пока своими силами...

----------


## andruha1981

Я так понимаю, что с обслуживанием абонентов тут мало что изменилось( Ситуация: пропал интернет. В техподдержке сказали, что со связью все впорядке, надо проверить модем и для этого надо его принести. На следующий день был взят такой же модем, (только новый из магазина) все было настроено также и связь так и не возобновилась. И только после этих аргументов техподдержка стала что-то проверять. Т.е. что бы не случилось и сколько бы это не заняло времени веге проще погнать клиента в очередной раз на перепроверку модема, чем элементарно проверить оборудование у себя. Год назад в аналогичной ситуции эти "горе-специалисты" гоняли владелицу интернета два раза подряд проверять полностью рабочий и настроенный модем, и только после этого до них дошло что-то проверить у себя! Вторая ситуация. Удостоверились, что проблемы таки у них. Для того чтоб понять точно в чем проблема было предложено перевести модем в режим бридж. Ну ваша проблема, пусть ваши люди приходят и играются. Лично я могу это сделать, но во-первых у меня есть и другие дела и проблемы, а во-вторых что делать, например, пенсионерам в такой ситуации? Так нет тут же было сказано, что это стоит денег - вызов спеца на дом. С учетом того что ежемесячно платятся деньги на ремонт и профилактику линии просить еще дополнительных денег  - это просто вопиющий факт непрофессионализма и глупости!

----------


## Telecom

Сожалею, что так получилось, но Vega не оказывает бесплатных услуг по настройке оборудования. 
Да, действительно ежемесячно оплачиваются услуги, профилактика и ремонт линий, но настройка абонентского оборудования в данные оплаты не входит и производится клиентом лично. Советую Вам позвонить в контакт центр и в телефонном режиме настроить модем.

----------


## vlad11

> Сожалею, что так получилось, но Vega не оказывает бесплатных услуг по настройке оборудования.


 Т.е. ваши ребята даже не проверяют у себя линию и оборудование и сразу гонят на неправильно установленную винду и неправильно настроенный модем?

С таким подходом вы растеряете клиентов.

----------


## Karz0n

> Я так понимаю, что с обслуживанием абонентов тут мало что изменилось( Ситуация: пропал интернет. В техподдержке сказали, что со связью все впорядке, надо проверить модем и для этого надо его принести. На следующий день был взят такой же модем, (только новый из магазина) все было настроено также и связь так и не возобновилась. ....


 Пользуюсь услугами данного оператор уже около полугода. За все это время обращался в ТП 1 раз, по проблеме связанной с роутером AirTies. Он в режиме `PPPoE` не всегда подключался к серверу PPPoE. В ТП порекомендовали настроить в режим `bridge` и сказали адрес куда подвести. Сделал это сам и никуда не вез и все работает отлично. Впечатление от общение с оператором ТП хорошее. Скорость загрузки с внешних ресурсов соответствует тарифу, загрузка с медиа-портала и одесских торрент трекеров порядка 750-850 кбайт в любое время суток и это все по одной паре кабеля без экрана и с тонким сечением жилы. В целом интернет за все время пользования пропадал порядка 5 раз всего лишь. Самое большое на 6 часов. Поэтому не у всех и не везде так все плохо.

----------


## Telecom

*vlad11*
Оборудование и вторичные параметры линии смотрят сразу, найдя абонента в базе.
Для исключения вины модема просят перенастроить в бридж. Если это по какой-то причине невозможно, тогда - принести его к нам для проверки и, возможно, перенастройки. А вот вызвать для этой цели мастера - платно.

----------


## nick_2000

*Telecom*
Парковая 79 2 подъезд с 3 марта не работает домофон (нет замка на двери), многократно звонил в бюро ремонта, оставлял 2 или 3 заявки, писал жалобу в абонотделе - реакции ноль. При этом с марта абонплата возросла до 7 грн. Год назад нас кинули с кабельным телевидением, теперь домофон. Если Ваша компания не в состоянии выполнять взятые на себя обязательства, пусть возвращает деньги, снимает оборудование, и освобождает место более ответственным организациям.

----------


## GooD_Neighbour

> многократно звонил в бюро ремонта, оставлял 2 или 3 заявки, писал жалобу в абонотделе - реакции ноль.


 На одной из прошлых работ частенько приходилось иметь дело с режимным Гос учреждением. Так вот, с ними я приучил себя каждый раз при передачи какого-либо док-та спрашивать не только № входящего, но и фамилию принявшего. Без этого было практически нереально найти концы.

С вегой нужно подобным образом.

----------


## Telecom

*nick_2000*
Добрый день.
В начале следующей недели вопрос с замком должен быть решен.
Если не сложно, в понедельник вечером напишите в ЛС или сюда о результате.

----------


## andruha1981

> Сожалею, что так получилось, но Vega не оказывает бесплатных услуг по настройке оборудования. 
> Да, действительно ежемесячно оплачиваются услуги, профилактика и ремонт линий, но настройка абонентского оборудования в данные оплаты не входит и производится клиентом лично. Советую Вам позвонить в контакт центр и в телефонном режиме настроить модем.


  - так никто и не просит его настроить. Оборудование уже два года как настроено и работает отлично. А вот всякие игры с переводм в мост - если вашим людям это надо для диагностики, то почему они сами этого и не сделали? В конце концов неполадки то на вашей стороне. Да я это могу сделать за 2 минуты. Вопрос только в том, что делать если я уеду или не смогу подойти к компу? Это плохой подход требовать денег только за то чтобы найти неполадки с вашей стороны. В конце концов абонплата подразумевает непрерывное предоставление услуги и поддержка интернета в надлежащей скорости и качестве. Т.е. уже оплачено за то что вы сами проверяете, в чем у вас проблемы.

----------


## Telecom

> - так никто и не просит его настроить. Оборудование уже два года как настроено и работает отлично. А вот всякие игры с переводм в мост - если вашим людям это надо для диагностики, то почему они сами этого и не сделали? В конце концов неполадки то на вашей стороне. Да я это могу сделать за 2 минуты. Вопрос только в том, что делать если я уеду или не смогу подойти к компу? Это плохой подход требовать денег только за то чтобы найти неполадки с вашей стороны. В конце концов абонплата подразумевает непрерывное предоставление услуги и поддержка интернета в надлежащей скорости и качестве. Т.е. уже оплачено за то что вы сами проверяете, в чем у вас проблемы.


 Из сложившейся ситуации не очевидно, что проблема именно на стороне оператора. Служба технической поддержки помогает настраивать модем удаленно, но если же у клиента не получается самостоятельно выполнить рекомендации, то вызов специалиста на дом придется оплатить.

*GooD_Neighbour*
Оператор всегда представляется в начале разговора.
Но какой смысл в том, что Вам будет известна фамилия принявшего? В обязанности принявшего входит только заполнение заявки, при необходимости начальная диагностика и передача в отдел ответственный за решение вопроса. Т.е. дальше от него ничего не зависит.
А вот запомнив номер заявки, действительно будет проще проследить за её решением.

----------


## nick_2000

> В начале следующей недели вопрос с замком должен быть решен.
> Если не сложно, в понедельник вечером напишите в ЛС или сюда о результате.


 Мне так неоднократно говорили - "потерпите", "вашим вопросом занимаются" и т.п. Что ж потерплю ещё. В понедельник обязательно сообщу результат.

----------


## Allen

14 числа перешел на новый тарифный план - сказали что переведут сразу, через день позвонил (т.к. в модеме скорость показывает прежнюю) в тех поддержку - извинились сказали что сделают - на сегодняшний день все по старому - вопрос так когда все таки сделают?

----------


## Telecom

Уточните данные по договору в личку (номер договора, ФИО владельца, логин для входа в интернет)

----------


## KSYota

ув *Telecom* скажите в каком году вы начнете улучшать оборудование на атс? и предоставлять действительно качественный сервис а не решать проблемы понижением скорости на порте

----------


## New_Hippy

Отличный вопрос однако!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Telecom

Ваш вопрос напоминает старый анекдот: "Вы уже перестали пить коньяк по утрам?"  :smileflag:  В мою компетенцию входят ответы на конкретные и вопросы и помощь там, где это в наших силах. Возможно, мне удастся помочь или ответить Вам, но для этого мне нужна от Вас четкая информация.

----------


## KSYota

*Telecom* нужна четкая информация? login: ksyotaf и таких как я у вас каждый 3й абонент если вы серьезный человек прекратите отвечать бессмысленными анекдотами

----------


## Неотложка

Telecom, скажите, пожалуйста, что нужно для того, чтобы расторгнуть договор с Вегой на предоставление услуг интернета?

----------


## Invasion

> Telecom, скажите, пожалуйста, что нужно для того, чтобы расторгнуть договор с Вегой на предоставление услуг интернета?


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom, скажите, пожалуйста, что нужно для того, чтобы расторгнуть договор с Вегой на предоставление услуг интернета?


 Для расторжения договора Вам необходимо оплатить задолженность, если таковая имеется, и подъехать в офис с договором и паспортом.

----------


## Неотложка

> Для расторжения договора Вам необходимо оплатить задолженность, если таковая имеется, и подъехать в офис с договором и паспортом.


 спасибо) имеет значение, в какой офис подъезжать?

----------


## Telecom

> спасибо) имеет значение, в какой офис подъезжать?


 Вы можете обращаться в любой офис для расторжения договора. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, по какой причине Вы хотите расторгнуть договор. Возможно я смогу Вам помочь.

----------


## nick_2000

> В начале следующей недели вопрос с замком должен быть решен.
> Если не сложно, в понедельник вечером напишите в ЛС или сюда о результате.


 Как я и думал, ни каких изменений не произошло, домофон как не работал, так и не работает.
Возможно ли расторжение договора в по части домофона с возвратом денег заплаченых за его установку?

----------


## Zenedar

> Как я и думал, ни каких изменений не произошло, домофон как не работал, так и не работает.
> Возможно ли расторжение договора в по части домофона с возвратом денег заплаченых за его установку?


 За установку деньги, скорее всего, не вернут.

----------


## Неотложка

> Вы можете обращаться в любой офис для расторжения договора. 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, по какой причине Вы хотите расторгнуть договор. Возможно я смогу Вам помочь.


 год назад заключили договор на спд - физ.лицо (цсс), пакет мега офис 2048. Почти все это время качество связи ужасное, оставляли заявки, ребята приходили, некоторое время все работало нормально, а потом опять то работает, то пропадает. Директор нервничает и хочет уже подключить другого оператора.
ну, вот, как-то так путанно объяснила  :smileflag:

----------


## Telecom

*nick_2000*
Проверьте пожалуйста ещё раз  )))
Я думаю, что не только понедельник можно назвать "началом недели", но и утро вторника?!  
Домофон восстановлен.

----------


## Кирилл832

Добрый день! подскажите, как платить в I-box за телефон(фарлеп) с 6-ти значным номером, там требуется 7 цифр (0482 не проходит!)

----------


## nick_2000

> Домофон восстановлен.


 Если это правда, то спасибо Вам.

----------


## Telecom

*KSYota*
В Вашем случае проблема в удаленности от оборудования и, возможно, в самой линии.
На атс установлено совеременное оборудование, Вы включены в плату предпоследнего поколения.
Дать Вам большую скорость не позволяет длина линии.
Линию отдал на проверку.

*Кирилл832*
Добавочный код
«011» для абонентов ООО «ЦСС»
«012» для абонентов АОА «Фарлеп Инвест».

После добавочного кода нужно ввести Ваш ЛС, если он семизначный,
«0» и Ваш лицевой счет, если он шестизначный,
«00» и Ваш лицевой счет, если он пятизначный,
«000» и Ваш лицевой счет, если он четырехзначный.

Всего в коде должно быть 10 цифр!

Например, ЛС абонента ООО «ЦСС» - 55443. Для оплаты услуг интернет по данному ЛС нужно ввести ID 0110055443

Взято с forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=38860

----------


## ODESIT

Telecom
подскажите пожалуйста цены на телефонию. и как узнат ь на каком тарифе я сижу?

----------


## Harsh

Тоже интересует вопрос, как узнать свой текущий тариф по телефонии.

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom
> подскажите пожалуйста цены на телефонию. и как узнат ь на каком тарифе я сижу?


 Есть следующие тарифные планы для физических лиц:
«Домашний» - 19,73 грн/мес.
«Семейный» - 28,37 грн/мес.
«500+» - 31,73 грн/мес.
«600+» - 34,13 грн/мес.
Узнать свой тарифный план Вы можете либо указав мне в ЛС Ваш номер телефона и ФИО владельца по договору, либо обратившись в абонентский отдел, либо по звонку в контакт-центр.

----------


## Feliz

> год назад заключили договор на спд - физ.лицо (цсс), пакет мега офис 2048. Почти все это время качество связи ужасное, оставляли заявки, ребята приходили, некоторое время все работало нормально, а потом опять то работает, то пропадает. Директор нервничает и хочет уже подключить другого оператора.
> ну, вот, как-то так путанно объяснила


 Только хотел спросить как интернет у Vega?Тут все стало ясно название новое проблемы остались старые от ЦСС.Очень жаль.

----------


## Dizico

Сидел читал и думал чтож я хотел спросить.... Вспомнил.... 
Реальный айпи стоит 15 грн только вот ввели его недавно, раньше он стоил 27 грн, я и плачу за него 27 грн, по одной просто причине что для того чтоб платить меньше нужно идти в сц и писать заявление + надо платить (ето небылоб проблемой еслиб не приходилось при етом тащить за собой тещу на которую оформлен контракт... при етом попути отвечая на кучу вопросов типа: "а для чего ето?" "а что измениться?" "а чем тебя старый тариф не устраивет?") и самый огромный минус что при етом измениться реальный айпи который у меня на данный момент. Возможно ли ето решить так чтоб айпи остался тот-же который и был?
А то получаеться как-то не интерестно плачу 126,50 грн за интернет (мегадом 5 + реальный айпи) когда могу платить 130 (мегадом 8 + реальный айпи).

----------


## Soxo

> С и самый огромный минус что при етом измениться реальный айпи который у меня на данный момент. Возможно ли ето решить так чтоб айпи остался тот-же который и был?
> .


 Аналогично, ради сохранения  IP приходится за воздух платить лишние два бакса, при етмо ка ктолько ввели снижение стоимость так телеком говорил  что месяц два сделают что  возможно будет не изменять старый IP шник, а потом и вовсе сказал что это не возможно(

----------


## marchelly

> За установку деньги, скорее всего, не вернут.


 Вернут, но не в бумажном эквиваленте а в переводе указанной суммы на ваш счёт за интернет или телефон. Проверено.

----------


## ZSerge

Желаю всему персоналу кто трудится в компании "Вега" такой-же скорости интернета как у меня (50 кбайт).

----------


## Loud_Swir

Ув. Telecom, пока всё без изменений. Внутренние локальные ресурсы и локальный одесский трафик между провайдерами (сегмент Odix/Odex) отличный - 8Mbps, но когда ожидать мои 5Mbps на мир? Линия то в норме, проблема явно у вас.

----------


## Telecom

> Сидел читал и думал чтож я хотел спросить.... Вспомнил.... 
> Реальный айпи стоит 15 грн только вот ввели его недавно, раньше он стоил 27 грн, я и плачу за него 27 грн, по одной просто причине что для того чтоб платить меньше нужно идти в сц и писать заявление + надо платить (ето небылоб проблемой еслиб не приходилось при етом тащить за собой тещу на которую оформлен контракт... при етом попути отвечая на кучу вопросов типа: "а для чего ето?" "а что измениться?" "а чем тебя старый тариф не устраивет?") и самый огромный минус что при етом измениться реальный айпи который у меня на данный момент. Возможно ли ето решить так чтоб айпи остался тот-же который и был?
> А то получаеться как-то не интерестно плачу 126,50 грн за интернет (мегадом 5 + реальный айпи) когда могу платить 130 (мегадом 8 + реальный айпи).


 При смене тарифного плана реального ip, существующий ip будет заменен на новый.

----------


## Dizico

Telecom, Вы можете подсказать, так уж необходимо тащить тещу в абон.отдел или ето можно решить другим путем?

----------


## BANN

Доброго дня всем, форумчанам!   

Сегодня в 17-00 на ТК ГЛАС в программе «Студия с А.Федоренко» состоится прямой эфир с директором южного филиала ОАО «Фарлеп-Инвест» Баланиной Валентиной Ивановной. 



У вас есть возможность в течение получаса звонить в студию по номеру 760-11-99 и задавать интересующие вопросы, непосредственно самому директору филиала.



Смотрите, звоните, будем рады вам!



Для тех, у кого нет возможности посмотреть программу в прямом эфире, могут ее посмотреть в записи.

Повтор программы состоится:

ТК ГЛАС

22.04.2010 – 23:25

23.04.2010 - 19:50

24.04.2010 - 17:10

ТК Страна Советов

23.04.2010 - 20:30

24.04.2010 - 10:25

25.04.2010 - 10:25

----------


## Quattro

> У вас есть возможность в течение получаса звонить в студию по номеру 760-11-99 и задавать интересующие вопросы, непосредственно самому директору филиала.


 и что толку задавать вопросы?
 Вы забыли сколько наши политики всего обещают? рядовой директор компании скажет красивее или приятнее уху? :smileflag: 
Да да звоните, и слушайте, то что вы хотите слушать.... жаль только лишь все это остается в 80% случаев ничем больше, как только разговоры на камеру

----------


## ZSerge

Вот позвоню и поинтересуюсь, почему последние 3-4 дня скорость соединения на внешние ресурсы упала с 1.5 мгб на 50 кбайт.

----------


## BANN

Доброго дня всем форумчанам!

Месяц назад я поделилась с Вами  достаточно интересной статьей «О разнице между полезной критикой и троллением» на форуме: forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=39596 

Спасибо всем, кто высказал свое мнение или просто обратил на эту статью внимание!

Вот и наступил тот момент, когда мы в очередной раз просим Вас стать для нас Конструктивным Критиком.

Если Вы  видите  в себе Конструктивного Критика,  можете   всего 4 раза в месяц зайти в один из ЦПО Vega в Одессе (vegatele.com/rus/cover/points/odessa )  и прислать нам по mail отчет о посещении, пишите  в ЛС JeKa_Od  (forum.od.vegatele.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9778 )  письмо: «Хочу быть полезным Конструктивным Критиком и готов оценивать  работу  сотрудников ЦПО по адресу  (указать)»

От Вас 4 отчета по установленной форме в месяц, от нас хорошие скидки на Интернет на скоростях 8 и 10Мбит/с

Письма принимаются до 30 апреля включительно.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Вот позвоню и поинтересуюсь, почему последние 3-4 дня скорость соединения на внешние ресурсы упала с 1.5 мгб на 50 кбайт.


 Так значит не я один такой, у всех внешка упала?

----------


## Inviz

> Так значит не я один такой, у всех внешка упала?


 Не скажу за всех, но у меня вместо 10Мбит наблюдается порядка 1.5-3х (в один поток через http)

----------


## ZSerge

> Так значит не я один такой, у всех внешка упала?


 Я со своей стороны думал опять мне "повезло", таки упала до позорной цифры, был в гостях знакомый, которого я сватал на ЦСС и как назло он приехал в этот момент, было очень не ловко за ранее расхваленое "Вега".
п.с. Уважаемый Телеком в ПМ молчит, вот так.

----------


## ZSerge

Чтобы не быть голословным.

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom, Вы можете подсказать, так уж необходимо тащить тещу в абон.отдел или ето можно решить другим путем?


 Для смены тарифного плана в офис должен обращаться либо абонент, либо человек с нотариально заверенной доверенностью.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> п.с. Уважаемый Телеком в ПМ молчит, вот так.


 Очень жаль, видимо проблема крупная, раз не решаются прогнозировать её решение.

----------


## ZSerge

> Не скажу за всех, но у меня вместо 10Мбит наблюдается порядка 1.5-3х (в один поток через http)


 Можно глянуть Вашу скорость прямо сейчас?

http://2ip.ru/speed/

Выложите плиз сюда.

----------


## Harsh

> От Вас 4 отчета по установленной форме в месяц, от нас хорошие скидки на Интернет *на скоростях 8 и 10Мбит/с*


 Это вы поиздевались так?
Здесь многие пишут, что не видят *оплаченной* скорости 5Мбит/с. А у многих (и у меня в том числе) скорость порта порезана на 1,5 Мбит/с (выше "линия не позволяет").
Это типа, получите скидку за "может быть... если повезет... иногда... 8Мбит/с".

----------


## shmargen

http://news.org.ua/view2.php?id=34118
и видать до сих пор то днс не видно то сессия падает 
вчера не выдержал и звонил 
ответ ждите нормализации

----------


## Inviz

> Можно глянуть Вашу скорость прямо сейчас?
> 
> http://2ip.ru/speed/
> 
> Выложите плиз сюда.


 к сожалению с веги смогу померять не раньше вечера - сейчас на тенете

----------


## ZSerge

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=9979386#post9979386
Вот так было когда-то.

----------


## ZSerge

Мда, Телеком проигнорировал, звонил в техподдержку, составили заявку.
Это же бред, на Одессу скорость не изменилась (8 мгб) вся внешка далеко в ..опе.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Мда, Телеком проигнорировал, звонил в техподдержку, составили заявку.
> Это же бред, на Одессу скорость не изменилась (8 мгб) вся внешка далеко в ..опе.


 Выше пост с новостью "*Авария на сети украинской точки обмена трафика UA-IX*" - вероятно всё дело в этом, на работе комстар - тоже упала.

----------


## Quattro

> Мда, Телеком проигнорировал, звонил в техподдержку, составили заявку.
> Это же бред, на Одессу скорость не изменилась (8 мгб) вся внешка далеко в ..опе.


 скокро 17.00!!! 
готовься жать на кнопки и звонить в прямой эфиррррр!
там же будет сам директор компании

----------


## ZSerge

> скокро 17.00!!! 
> готовься жать на кнопки и звонить в прямой эфиррррр!
> там же будет сам директор компании


  Звонить буду обязательно, но дело в том что вопросов как правило там в прямом эфире не слышно, приносят бумажки якобы с вопросами от телезрителей, во всяком случае такое наблюдал на Одесских каналах, надеюсь тут такое себе не позволят.
Мне очень обидно за сегодняшнее состояние связи, я ждал подключения к Веге 6 месяцев!!! и только благодаря BANN меня смогли подключить, теперь появилась возможность уйти на Укртелеком, они протянули кабель, если такое безобразие будет и далее продолжаться, то придется попрощаться с Вегой.

----------


## Quattro

а BANN это кто будет?

----------


## shmargen

> а BANN это кто будет?


 Не уверен но может быть
http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/04/16/18-steps-forward/
Елена Иконникова 
коммерческий директор Vega
http://blog.vegatele.com/ikonnikova/
http://blog.vegatele.com/?forum

или я ошибаюсь
http://blog.vegatele.com/shapovalova/
Алевтина Шаповалова 
менеджер по коммуникациям Vega


да кстати представились бы и Телеком и Банн

----------


## ZSerge

Официально здесь не представлялась, но занимает ответственную должность, принимает активное участие в развитии Веги, изначально до появления Телекома девушка занималась проблемами клиентов данной компании и очень успешно.

----------


## ZSerge

> Не уверен но может быть
> http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/04/16/18-steps-forward/
> Елена Иконникова 
> коммерческий директор Vega
> http://blog.vegatele.com/ikonnikova/
> http://blog.vegatele.com/?forum
> 
> да кстати представились бы и Телеком и Банн


 К сожалению забыл фамилию и имя, но точно видел BANN на детском теле проекте, аналог Веселых стартов.Она там была представителем компании и давала интервью.
BANN сокращения от ФИО

----------


## ZSerge

Телеком тут, а ответа так и нет.

----------


## shmargen

может глюки пошли с этого времени  http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/04/08/shaping/
когда не только подсадили Днепропетровск а "случайно" всех 
так что мы все на похудении на Шейпинге ;-)
http://blog.vegatele.com/2009/08/04/internet-price/
прекрасно сравнили 
Безлимитный Интернет (мы брали наш тариф 60-80 грн) - это:
• пол-ящика пива
• 1/2 упаковки памперсов
подняли настроение но днс все еще пропадает

----------


## ZSerge

Дозвонился на программу, попросили оставить сообщение, так как слишком много обращений, оставил 4 сообщения, получил ответ "Может быть они захотят ответить в прямом эфире на ваши вопросы", круто.

----------


## Quattro

> Дозвонился на программу, попросили оставить сообщение, так как слишком много обращений, оставил 4 сообщения, получил ответ "Может быть они захотят ответить в прямом эфире на ваши вопросы", круто.


 ну да! там же выбирают какие сообщения угодные, а какие немного ставят их в тупик.

----------


## ZSerge

Звонок мой был подготовлен, вопросы записаны на листочке, телефон был набран и ждал только появления его в прямом эфире.
Выводы делайте сами.
С Quattro согласен на 100%.

----------


## nick_2000

Что происходит с доступом в интернет - подключился раза с 20, обрывы, в техподдержку дозвониться нельзя?

----------


## ZSerge

> Что происходит с доступом в интернет - подключился раза с 20, обрывы, в техподдержку дозвониться нельзя?


 Апокалипсис)))
Пришло время задуматься тому ли мы провайдеру платим деньги.

----------


## shmargen

только что отпустило и сессия поднялась
но терпец зирвався вже
либо объясняете что случилось с сервером авторизации и сколько его будет плющить либо хлынут отказники от ЦСС
про дождь весенний чур не говорить

----------


## ZSerge

Самое обидное, что нет никакой информации что происходит и когда это прекратиться.
Как брошенные, ни кому не нужные, слепые котята.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> только что отпустило и сессия поднялась
> но терпец зирвався вже
> либо объясняете что случилось с сервером авторизации и сколько его будет плющить либо хлынут отказники от ЦСС
> про дождь весенний чур не говорить


 А вы давно пользуетесь инетом от веги?

----------


## shmargen

я пользуюсь давно еще от цсс
вопрос таков что я уже должен привыкнуть?

----------


## Smiling

> я пользуюсь давно еще от цсс
> вопрос таков что я уже должен привыкнуть?


 Скорее всего типа того

----------


## Loud_Swir

Именно.

----------


## Telecom

Сообщение для *ZSerge* и других абонентов ЦСС не получающих сейчас скорость на ресурсы за пределами Украины.
Эти проблемы связаны с работами проводимыми на международном канале.
В ближайшие пару дней, с окончанием работ, проблема устранится.
Проблема с авторизацией была связана с нештатной ситуацией на сети.

----------


## Loud_Swir

*2 Telecom*
Спасибо, впрочем это уже было озвучено выше.

----------


## vlad11

> Сообщение для *ZSerge* и других абонентов ЦСС не получающих сейчас скорость на ресурсы за пределами Украины.
> Эти проблемы связаны с работами проводимыми на международном канале.
> В ближайшие пару дней, с окончанием работ, проблема устранится.
> Проблема с авторизацией была связана с нештатной ситуацией на сети.


 А можете уточнить, с какими именно работами?
Про перегруз внешних каналов - это понятно.

----------


## BANN

ZSerge, Quattro интересно, насколько сильно я вас разочарую тем, что расскажу, как все происходило на самом деле?

Мы очень рады, что одесситы проявили интерес к программе с участием директора ЮФ ОАО «Фарлеп-Инвест» (Vega) Баланиной Валентиной Ивановной.

К сожалению, не все, кто хотел задать вопрос в прямом эфире, смогли услышать свой голос.
Однако все, кто хотел и хочет получить ответ на свой вопрос от  директора компании,  все еще могут это сделать. 

Звонки с вопросами продолжают поступать и, по договоренности с ТК ГЛАС, мы получим все Ваши обращения и сможем ответить всем, кто оставит свою контактную информацию.

ZSerge, Ваш вопрос нам уже  передали.  Но из того, что Вы сказали оператору, я не очень поняла одну важную вещь: 

Вы действительно хотели услышать только ответ на вопрос «Понес ли наказание тот, по чьей вине Вам были затянуты сроки установки?». 
Если так, то могу Вас заверить, да! 

Мы всегда говорили и будем говорить, что используем обратную связь со своими Абонентами  не только для того, чтобы просто «поговорить».

Любое обращение, в котором  Абонент говорит о том, что у него возникла какая-то проблема или есть интересное предложение, внимательно анализируются.  

Действительно, бывают ситуации, когда  «имеет место быть» человеческий фактор.  И каждая такая ситуация разбирается, отрабатывается и принимаются меры, чтобы она не возникла повторно.

Мы учимся на своих ошибках, а вы  - наши Абоненты,  помогаете нам эти ошибки увидеть :smileflag: 
А ошибок нет только у тех, кто ничего не делает (хотя кто сказал, что это уже не ошибка?)

Для нас самое главное, что обе стороны (Абонент-Компания) могут, хотят и умеют вести конструктивный диалог.

По  поводу моей персоны. Я представлялась и не один раз. 
Я  - официальный представитель руководства компании на форуме.   В моей компетенции находится  достаточно большой круг вопросов и я имею достаточно большие полномочия в компании.

Приходите на наш форум,  там Вы почерпнете для себя много полезного.

----------


## shmargen

> По  поводу моей персоны. Я представлялась и не один раз. 
> Я  - официальный представитель руководства компании на форуме.   В моей компетенции находится  достаточно большой круг вопросов и я имею достаточно большие полномочия в компании.


 здесь?
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5434045&postcount=874

выйдите из тени а?
а то похоже на продавца что боиться представиться и дать жалобную книгу. Может вам благодарность хотят передать на бумаге.

----------


## Quattro

> Мы всегда говорили и будем говорить


 ну это пожалуй самый весомый аргумент на все доводы абонента...
говорить не надо, народ сыт по горло разговорами, нужно молча делать.
Копании не пол года, что бы учиться на своих ошибках, пора бы их уже не делать. Во всей тонне этого обращения ничего не увидел нового, все старое покрытое пылью заученные фразы...ничего больше...

----------


## Хаки

> Сообщение для *ZSerge* и других абонентов ЦСС не получающих сейчас скорость на ресурсы за пределами Украины.
> Эти проблемы связаны с работами проводимыми на международном канале.
> В ближайшие пару дней, с окончанием работ, проблема устранится.
> Проблема с авторизацией была связана с нештатной ситуацией на сети.


  А нет ли у вас ответа для абонентов, у кого вообще нет связи с Интернет? Уже сегодня третий день. У нас еще и телевидение от сети  Сидим, как без рук. Уже и все дела домашние переделали...

----------


## Telecom

*Хакамада*
Напишите в ЛС свои логин, адрес и контактный телефон, попробую найти ответ.   :smileflag:

----------


## ZSerge

> ZSerge, Ваш вопрос нам уже  передали.  Но из того, что Вы сказали оператору, я не очень поняла одну важную вещь: 
> 
> Вы действительно хотели услышать только ответ на вопрос «Понес ли наказание тот, по чьей вине Вам были затянуты сроки установки?». 
> Если так, то могу Вас заверить, да!


  Я не сомневался что Вы здесь именно так ответите, хотелось услышать это от гостя программы.С этим вопросом думаю разобрались.

----------


## BANN

Quattro, а Вы попробуйте вместо "старого доброго опыта" говорить "все плохо, ничему не верю, меня все и всегда обманывают" и т.п обратиться к руководству с конкретной проблемой. Только после  опыта конструктивного диалога Вы сможете оценить, что именно и как делает компания для своих Абонентов

----------


## =LEX=

Добрый день!
Подскажите, как можно объяснить такой феномен:
у меня был тарифный план 1024, 6 мегабит по Одессе, вчера подал заявку на переход "мегадом 5", сегодня мне перезванивают и говорят, что 5 мегабит моя линия не потянет, а только 2.
Вопрос: как может быть такое, что одесские сети 6 мегабит работают без проблем (с учетом, что у меня некоторое время работали одесские сети на 8 мегабит, а потом были немного понижены), а 5 мегабит внешки моя линия не потянет?

У меня CSS ADSL.

----------


## Quattro

> Quattro, а Вы попробуйте вместо "старого доброго опыта" говорить "все плохо, ничему не верю, меня все и всегда обманывают" и т.п обратиться к руководству с конкретной проблемой. Только после  опыта конструктивного диалога Вы сможете оценить, что именно и как делает компания для своих Абонентов


 а мб такой опыт уже есть? И только после этого я так пренибригаю подобными компаниями и веду активную пропаганду, дабы новые пользователи не попались на подобный крючек? Не нужно никуда ехать и ни с кем общаться, ни с каким руководством, я абонент и пользователь, мне нужны качество, стабильность и приемлемые цены. И я не должен никуда ездить и ничего ни с кем выяснять.

----------


## Pole

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите, как можно объяснить такой феномен:
> у меня был тарифный план 1024, 6 мегабит по Одессе, вчера подал заявку на переход "мегадом 5", сегодня мне перезванивают и говорят, что 5 мегабит моя линия не потянет, а только 2.
> Вопрос: как может быть такое, что одесские сети 6 мегабит работают без проблем (с учетом, что у меня некоторое время работали одесские сети на 8 мегабит, а потом были немного понижены), а 5 мегабит внешки моя линия не потянет?
> 
> У меня CSS ADSL.


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## BANN

> а мб такой опыт уже есть? И только после этого я так пренибригаю подобными компаниями и веду активную пропаганду, дабы новые пользователи не попались на подобный крючек? Не нужно никуда ехать и ни с кем общаться, ни с каким руководством, я абонент и пользователь, мне нужны качество, стабильность и приемлемые цены. И я не должен никуда ездить и ничего ни с кем выяснять.


 Если у Вас есть пример того, как не решается Ваш личный вопрос, пишите мне в ЛС, разберемся.
Если Вы поставили перед собой задачу агитировать всех наших Абонентов никогда не обращаться за помощью в решении конкуретного вопроса - это Ваш личный выбор.

Абоненты нашей компании, которые всем довольны, не обращаются. А те, кто просит о помощи в решении своего вопроса, всегда ее получает.

----------


## Telecom

Огромная просьба!
Если есть вопрос по Вашей личной ситуации, пишите в ЛС свои данные.
Я не могу ответить на такой вопрос, не имея информации о Вас как об абоненте.
*=LEX=*
Пришлите в ЛС ФИО на ком договор, логин и контактный телефон, попробуем разобраться в феномене.
*Pole*, Вы переживаете за Лекса?   :smileflag:

----------


## Pole

> *Pole*, Вы переживаете за Лекса?


 Та не....просто я тоже, года пол назад, оставлял заявку на проверку возможности подключение к 5 мегабитам и мне отказали (сказали, что линия плохая). Хотя по Одессе такие скорости достигаются. Вот и решил присоединится к вопросу...

----------


## Quattro

> Если у Вас есть пример того, как не решается Ваш личный вопрос, пишите мне в ЛС, разберемся.
> Если Вы поставили перед собой задачу агитировать всех наших Абонентов никогда не обращаться за помощью в решении конкуретного вопроса - это Ваш личный выбор.
> 
> Абоненты нашей компании, которые всем довольны, не обращаются. А те, кто просит о помощи в решении своего вопроса, всегда ее получает.


 отпишу в ЛС кончено же. Может вы мне обьясните, как же ж так одно и тоже может происходить дважды, и по срокам не менее недельки...

----------


## Хаки

> *Хакамада*
> Напишите в ЛС свои логин, адрес и контактный телефон, попробую найти ответ.


 Спасибо! Если бы все люди так относились к своему делу, мы бы жили в цивилизованной стране.
До того, как вы решили проблему, несколько операторов техподдержки выдвигали различные версии происходящего.

----------


## BANN

Уважаемые абоненты! Мы рады вам сообщить о новой возможности "Личный кабинет" https://  my.vegatele.com/login_pc . Теперь, зная свой пароль и логин, вы самостоятельно можете заказать услугу "Турбокнопка".

При активации услуги "Турбокнопка" включается временный режим работы в Интернет с максимальной скоростью и безлимитным трафиком. Услуга отключается автоматически, по истечении срока действия выбранного режима. Для активации услуги не обязательно иметь достаточно средств на личном счете.

Абоненты безлимитных тарифных планов от Vega на время действия «Турбокнопки» получают максимально возможную скорость доступа к сети Интернет (при использовании ADSL-подключения эта скорость составляет до 8 мбит/сек).

Для абонентов тарифных планов с включенным трафиком, которые уже пользуются Интернетом на максимальной скорости, после активации «Турбокнопки» скорость подключения не изменится, но закачанный трафик за время действия турборежима не будет тарифицироваться.

----------


## Inviz

*BANN* отличная новость, спасибо! сейчас пощупаем нововведение.

п.с. Надеюсь регистрация в личный кабинет производится не в ручном режиме? А то уже пару минут письмо не приходит. При неполучении письма можно будет повторно запросить пароль?

----------


## Доброй ночи

текс.. номер лицевого счета знаю, «персональный код абонента» тоже знаю, 

осталось узнать логин и пароль своего лицевого счета. Где это можно сделать?

----------


## Inviz

> текс.. номер лицевого счета знаю, «персональный код абонента» тоже знаю, 
> 
> осталось узнать логин и пароль своего лицевого счета. Где это можно сделать?


 думаю, что это просто логин и пароль для доступа в интернет.

отпишитесь, если получите письмо, а то моё, похоже, выслали Укрпоштой

----------


## Доброй ночи

> думаю, что это просто логин и пароль для доступа в интернет.
> 
> отпишитесь, если получите письмо, а то моё, похоже, выслали Укрпоштой


 логин? пароль??? у меня чота интернет без паролей доступен ) ну серьезно, где это все узнать?

----------


## Inviz

> логин? пароль??? у меня чота интернет без паролей доступен ) ну серьезно, где это все узнать?


 Вроде в договоре где-то прописано, или в доп бумажке. У меня дома валяется, точно не помню

----------


## Inviz

о, работает  :smileflag:  на гмейловскую почту пришло, рамблер и укрнет не прокатили. 
жаль, что нельзя менять тарифный план

----------


## Доброй ночи

уу... я без понятия где тот договор (( а вы свои пароли/логины прям наизусть знаете? это прям осмысленный ник и пароль? вы их сами придумывали или готовые дали? я чота не припомню такое ваще

----------


## Доброй ночи

BANN! спасите памагите!! где узнать логин/пароль! я ими отродясь не пользовалась, у меня все без паролей работает ((

----------


## Inviz

> уу... я без понятия где тот договор (( а вы свои пароли/логины прям наизусть знаете? это прям осмысленный ник и пароль? вы их сами придумывали или готовые дали? я чота не припомню такое ваще


 да, я их сам выдумывал  :smileflag:  логин обычно осмысленный и совпадает с провайдерской почтой типа [email protected] , а пароль, если не придумывали сами - даёт провайдер.

----------


## Доброй ночи

to Inviz, фигасе.. (( у меня и почты такой никогда не было.. 

мне никто ничо не давал (((... где мой дорогой телеком, спаси меня!

----------


## Inviz

> to Inviz, фигасе.. (( у меня и почты такой никогда не было.. 
> 
> мне никто ничо не давал (((... где мой дорогой телеком, спаси меня!


 Советую всё-таки найти макулатуру связанную с подключением, там должна быть нужная информация.

----------


## Доброй ночи

ага, раскопала бумажки и нашла: «При регистрации Абоненту было присвоено регистрационное имя ******» 
__________________________________________________  _____
2.5 пароль доступа присваивается Абоненту при регистрации и используется для доступа к Услугам.
2.6 Абонент обязан предпринять все возможные меры для сохранения Пароля доступа в тайне 
__________________________________________________  _____

ну я смутно припоминаю жОлтенький конвертик в котором была бумажка с паролем ((  только это было 4 года назад и я ее точно не найду. И что делать теперь?

Телеком, отбой )) 

паника была преждевременной, конвертик нашла ) всем спасибо.

----------


## Charmie

> ага, раскопала бумажки и нашла: «При регистрации Абоненту было присвоено регистрационное имя ******» 
> __________________________________________________  _____
> 2.5 пароль доступа присваивается Абоненту при регистрации и используется для доступа к Услугам.
> 2.6 Абонент обязан предпринять все возможные меры для сохранения Пароля доступа в тайне 
> __________________________________________________  _____
> 
> ну я смутно припоминаю жОлтенький конвертик в котором была бумажка с паролем ((  только это было 4 года назад и я ее точно не найду. И что делать теперь?
> 
> Телеком, отбой )) 
> ...


 Получилось? У меня ничего не получается. В контакт-центре вообще сказали, что ничего такого еще нет. Странно! Сказали мне номер лицевого счета, мыла у меня не было на ЦСС, что туда вводить?

----------


## Доброй ночи

to Charmie, ага, получилось ) нашла старенький договор в котором указан логин который я когда то сама придумала, раскопала чудом сохранившийся конвертик с паролем, все ввела и вуаля,  работает

Мыло вводить свое, обычное, которым пользуетесь. На гмайл письмо пришло мгновенно, вон Inviz пишет что на укрнет и прочую дрянь нет.

----------


## Charmie

> to Charmie, ага, получилось ) нашла старенький договор в котором указан логин который я когда то сама придумала, раскопала чудом сохранившийся конвертик с паролем, все ввела и вуаля,  работает
> 
> Мыло вводить свое, обычное, которым пользуетесь. На гмайл письмо пришло мгновенно, вон Inviz пишет что на укрнет и прочую дрянь нет.


 так и делала, вроде сейчас получилось. жду почту теперь.

----------


## Charmie

Вот прикол - указала почту фарлеповскую - ничего не пришло, а с яндекса пришло! Удивительный все таки провайдер! А контакт центр вообще жжет! Грит нету такого! Личного кабинета в смысле! оператор Тарас, №416 - специально запомнила, ну хоть номер лицевого счета подсказал, и на том спасибо

----------


## Доброй ночи

До 30 апреля 2010 г. одно использование режима «Турбочас» предоставляется бесплатно 

До 30 апреля 2010 г. все «Турбоночи» представляються абонентам бесплатно! 

круть, господа, вы точно ничего не перепутали? один час бесплатно, и ВСЕ ночи бесплатно? не насчитают в конце месяца афигенный долг за турбоночи?

----------


## Доброй ночи

бедный Тарас ))

----------


## Charmie

Ну почитала и это все ради турбокнопки? а изменить пакет? а платежи? слабовато. 
* могут не совпадать с размером абонентской платы за доступ в Интернет, так как в данной позиции отображены все начисления за услуги, которые Вы получаете в рамках указанного лицевого счета. Например, в начислениях с начала месяца, кроме абонентской платы за услуги Интернет, может быть учтена абонентская плата по телефонии, начисления за услуги ДВО и т.п. это понятно как раз - вот и хотелось бы узнать все свои траты за месяц - разочаровали слегка, жду улучшений

----------


## Charmie

> бедный Тарас ))


 Турботарас! :smileflag:

----------


## Доброй ночи

ну подождите ж, даже Тарас не знает об кабинете, а вы хотите все сразу что б работало ) я думаю все сделают

----------


## Charmie

Заказала на сегодня Турбоночь - посмотрим :smileflag:

----------


## Delux

капец, вроде ввожу все правильно но выходит окошко, вы ввели не верные данные...  мдя... ЦСС...
ПОМОГИТЕ...

----------


## Batutu

Помогите! Купил модем  ADSL 2640u c2 стабильно два. три раза в день подвисает: лампочки все горят а инета нет, выключаю, включаю сразу инет появляется. Уже и последнюю прошивку поставил с официального сайта. все равно... может что то необходимо в модеме настроить? Провайдер ЦСС Вега.

----------


## shmargen

ты только купил ........
а у меня началось вот уже неделю такое так что на модем не греши.
у них траблы с сервером авторизации притом это либо утром либо вечером когда нагрузка хлынет
з.ы. да и про личный кабинет...........
Простите уважаемые если у вас он нормально не пашет то зачем анонсировать да еще тем кто ждет его пару лет (ЦСС) .
И он ЛИЧНЫМ не является если решение вопроса таково: укажите email техподдержки мы вам перешлем ответное письмо на ваш емайл. 
Маразм последней стадии. простите.

----------


## hius

Нормально личный кабинет работает.

----------


## Alliko

У кого последнюю неделю разрывы по ВЕГА- ЦСС? Меня достало перезагружать модем по 100 раз. Тех поддержка припо.анная ! Сначала кучу вопросов спросят, а потом скажут модем перегрузить, а после этого скажут что у них проблемы на всей линии " Ошибка Авторизации" Просят ждать. Короче достали гады.
ЦСС ЧИНИТЕ СВОЙ И-НЕТ!

----------


## Batutu

Я сейчас подключил свой старый модем Huawei mt880 (он точно линию держит) работал до этого на Укртелекоме на ужасной линии, если и его прийдется перезагружать тогда точно проблема в провайдере а если нет... вообщем сообщу...

----------


## DGrifon

И у меня что-то последнее время глюки, в сети, авторизован, а интернета нет  со временем сам появляется...

----------


## Loud_Swir

Бог с ней, с этой авторизацией,-наладят. Меня внешка больше интересует, скорость провисла в раза два, оплата то по тарифу, а заявленной нет.

----------


## Skyforce

Мда. В кабинете ничего нет кроме как включить режим "турбокнопка" ....
Где смена тарифных планов?

p.s. при заявленной 100 Mbps, выше 50 не выжал =\ При 5 торрентах.

----------


## ZSerge

> У кого последнюю неделю разрывы по ВЕГА- ЦСС? Меня достало перезагружать модем по 100 раз. Тех поддержка припо.анная ! Сначала кучу вопросов спросят, а потом скажут модем перегрузить, а после этого скажут что у них проблемы на всей линии " Ошибка Авторизации" Просят ждать. Короче достали гады.
> ЦСС ЧИНИТЕ СВОЙ И-НЕТ!


 Я уже устал об этом писать (разрывы).Думаю от того что мы тут пишем, лучше работать не будет.

----------


## =LEX=

> Огромная просьба!
> Если есть вопрос по Вашей личной ситуации, пишите в ЛС свои данные.
> Я не могу ответить на такой вопрос, не имея информации о Вас как об абоненте.
> *=LEX=*
> Пришлите в ЛС ФИО на ком договор, логин и контактный телефон, попробуем разобраться в феномене.


 Большое спасибо за решение проблемы!

P.S. Приятно, когда проблемой занимаются профессионалы, правда за 3 года обращения в ТП это второй случай, когда проблему решили исчерпывающе.

----------


## New_Hippy

Сегодня очень быстро установили мне Вегу

Сказали,что со сплиттером телефонного и интернет сигнала потянет максимум 1,5 Мб
Взяли тарифный план 2Мб
пока....

Завтра вызовем мастера по исследоваию ошбок или неисправностей линии (для увеличения скорости)
Отпишусь еще

----------


## kozoid

Разрывы сейчас постоянно, но это не новость. Раньше такое ещё чаще было.
Подключали они меня месяца три (что-то всё время у них не ладилось, до правды было не докопаться), потом траблы нескончаемые... Ещё и скорость отдачи более чем в 2 раза ниже. Но выбора не было - только они или ОМС, с которыми тоже было не соскучиться.
Закончился контракт, теперь хочу забыть Вегу-ЦСС как страшный сон.

----------


## New_Hippy

Прикол

Подключили часа в 16

с того времени тестировала на Speedtest.net

статистика

19-29 Download: 0.49
         Upload: 0.30
19-30 Download: 0.48
         Upload: 0.30
19-40 Download: 0.50
         Upload: 0.30

Звонок в службу поддержки - 20-50

21-07 Download: 0.96
         Upload: 0.32

----------


## shmargen

переведите а то не понятнА
"Сказали,что со сплиттером телефонного и интернет сигнала потянет максимум 1,5 Мб
Взяли тарифный план 2Мб"
логику не понял

----------


## New_Hippy

вообщем типа состояние линии уменьшает скорость
даже если взять больше 2 Мб то больше не потянет линия нежели полтора
при выключенном телефоне скорость на данный момент 0,8 Мб днем, позже 0,96 и до 1,20
Мастера сказали,что сплиттер решит проблему понижения скорости до 512 днем

----------


## Telecom

*New_Hippy*
Не понимаю, а почему Вы тогда не взяли пакет 1.5Мб ?
Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС ФИО человека на которого оформлен договор, свой логин и контактный телефон.

----------


## Loud_Swir

Ув. Telecom, что слышно по поводу моего вопроса? А то у меня всё так же без изменений, что не очень радует.

----------


## MrBlack

А я пока что доволен, все мои 5 мбит телефонная линия вытягивает!

----------


## New_Hippy

ОГо.... а где ж эти 5 Мб живут? :smileflag: )))

----------


## Delux

гг.... не думал, что услышу слова от потребителей инета от веги " все мои 5 мбит телефонная линия вытягивает"
я в шоке...

----------


## New_Hippy

да уж...

----------


## Allen

> Я сейчас подключил свой старый модем Huawei mt880 (он точно линию держит) работал до этого на Укртелекоме на ужасной линии, если и его прийдется перезагружать тогда точно проблема в провайдере а если нет... вообщем сообщу...


 не мучайся - у меня уже недели 2-3 постоянно рвет - в итоге ЦСС оставил как резервную линию и завел еще от другого провайдера, от техподдержки толку ноль - когда началось - звонил - обещали исправить, полдня поработало и опять теже траблы, торренты включаешь - линия падает

----------


## Allen

> Сообщение для *ZSerge* и других абонентов ЦСС не получающих сейчас скорость на ресурсы за пределами Украины.
> Эти проблемы связаны с работами проводимыми на международном канале.
> В ближайшие пару дней, с окончанием работ, проблема устранится.
> Проблема с авторизацией была связана с нештатной ситуацией на сети.


 уважаемый Телеком - должен вас "огорчить" - в это же время у меня уже была заведена линия *от другого провайдера - никаких проблем по внешке*

----------


## Karz0n

> гг.... не думал, что услышу слова от потребителей инета от веги " все мои 5 мбит телефонная линия вытягивает"
> я в шоке...


 


> да уж...


 Боюсь огорчить Вас, у меня Vega (ЦСС), с медиапортала скорость 5.5-6.5 Мбит/с, бывает до 6.8 Мбит/с поднимается. С внешки при тарифном плане «Мегадом новый 1,5» 1.44 Мбит/с в среднем. Качество линии решает. Адрес - Ив. Франко 55.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Боюсь огорчить Вас, у меня Vega (ЦСС), с медиапортала скорость 5.5-6.5 Мбит/с, бывает до 6.8 Мбит/с поднимается. С внешки при тарифном плане «Мегадом новый 1,5» 1.44 Мбит/с в среднем. Качество линии решает. Адрес - Ив. Франко 55.


 Тоже самое, с локальных ресурсов и с Одессы до 6.8 Мбит/с - это практически предел возможностей технологии ADSL (ANSI T1.413). Но ёлки-палки, на мир упала в 2 раза! И молчат, 1,5 недели так.



> уважаемый Телеком - должен вас "огорчить" - в это же время у меня уже была заведена линия *от другого провайдера - никаких проблем по внешке*


 Либо именно Veg`у обделили, либо ребята лукавят.

----------


## Dizico

> гг.... не думал, что услышу слова от потребителей инета от веги " все мои 5 мбит телефонная линия вытягивает"
> я в шоке...


 Как нистранно но не соглашусь )) у меня тоже пакетная 5 мбит и есть всегда, на l2tp.vpn 6,5 мбит, в тех поддержку за 4 года звонил всего 5-6 раз ито 4 раза сокрее моя вина была чем их (не мог соединение настроить на Viste и 7), немного раздражает правда проблема с DNS и роутерами, но она решаема. Модем с роутером у меня включен 24/7 (asus wl-604, D-link Dir-320). Но все равно буду переходить на другого провайдера, наконец до нас дотянули кабель и иметь 5 мбить симетричных предпочтительнее. Ах да Болгарская 85.

----------


## ZSerge

Ура!!!Вернулась внешка, при пакете 1.5 мгб, DU Meter показывает почти со всех внешних ресурсов 1.6 мгб, по Одессе стабильно 7.4 мгб ЦСС ADSL
Надеюсь надолго?

----------


## Loud_Swir

Проверить у меня нет возможности сейчас, буду дома - отпишусь.

----------


## shmargen

у кого она вернулась а у кого в 1005 она отпала
наверное "внешка" это такая девушка .........
от одних уходит и сразу приходит к другим 
мы ее делим на всех 
а вега тогда кто? догадайтесь сами

----------


## Telecom

*Loud_Swir*
До конца недели постараемся устранить проблему. Ведем работы по  замене  оборудования.
В качестве  компенсации  всем Абонентам ЦСС и Фарлеп, бесплатное действие услуги турбоночь  и первое нажатие турбочас продлено до 31мая.

----------


## Dizico

Telecom, проясните пожалуйсто процедуру отключения. Просто прийти и написать заявление или ето нужно делать заранее за две недели например?

----------


## Delux

> Как нистранно но не соглашусь )) у меня тоже пакетная 5 мбит и есть всегда, на l2tp.vpn 6,5 мбит, в тех поддержку за 4 года звонил всего 5-6 раз ито 4 раза сокрее моя вина была чем их (не мог соединение настроить на Viste и 7), немного раздражает правда проблема с DNS и роутерами, но она решаема. Модем с роутером у меня включен 24/7 (asus wl-604, D-link Dir-320). Но все равно буду переходить на другого провайдера, наконец до нас дотянули кабель и иметь 5 мбить симетричных предпочтительнее. Ах да Болгарская 85.


 вы сравнили... выделенную линию (вашу) или телефонную... мда

----------


## Dizico

Акстись у меня ADSL

----------


## Skyforce

> *Loud_Swir*
> До конца недели постараемся устранить проблему. Ведем работы по  замене  оборудования.
> В качестве  компенсации  всем Абонентам ЦСС и Фарлеп, бесплатное действие услуги турбоночь  и первое нажатие турбочас продлено до 31мая.


 до 31 мая это зачет  :smileflag:

----------


## KlaRRR

Пожалуйста помогите чайнику. Сегодня подключили. Как попасть на FTP в Веге?

----------


## shmargen

свет клином сошелся или там вас ждут новинки кинопроката
все сразу Пытаются получить доступ к медиапорталу но всех как и меня расстроит скорость скачки с него. И дальнейшие манипуляции и просьбы ее поднять.  Отчего он забыт навечно. С трекеров скорость даже выше пакетной и наших "жертв" веги много на раздачах

----------


## Delux

> Пожалуйста помогите чайнику. Сегодня подключили. Как попасть на FTP в Веге?


 http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/

----------


## Charmie

> Пожалуйста помогите чайнику. Сегодня подключили. Как попасть на FTP в Веге?


 http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/

----------


## eDi

> свет клином сошелся или там вас ждут новинки кинопроката
> все сразу Пытаются получить доступ к медиапорталу но всех как и меня расстроит скорость скачки с него. И дальнейшие манипуляции и просьбы ее поднять.  Отчего он забыт навечно. С трекеров скорость даже выше пакетной и наших "жертв" веги много на раздачах


 Есть еще video.alkar.net - значительно лучше наполненный и значительно стабильней работающий.  :smileflag:

----------


## MrBlack

> ОГо.... а где ж эти 5 Мб живут?)))


 Автовокзал. С торрентов скорость до 700 кб доходит. Раньше по вечерам скорость падала, а сейчас всё стабильно, что не может не радовать.

----------


## Dizico

> Автовокзал. С торрентов скорость до 700 кб доходит. Раньше по вечерам скорость падала, а сейчас всё стабильно, что не может не радовать.


  Та самая история и у меня, только на Болгарской )

----------


## New_Hippy

Короче "очень довольные" телефонщики протестили нашу телефонную линию... Утвердили что по-любому на этой линии как ни старайся 2 Мб быть просто не может.
Ушли. Звонили с Веги, выключали-включали телефон - снова проверяли.
Сказали шумов у вас нет.

Телефонщики сказали,что надо вызывать кабельщиков,дабы те с 6 по 11 станцию проверили состояние кабеля.



Кстати после этих тестов я на спидтесте проверяю скорость пишет 1.08 это максимум, было и меньше...вплоть до 0.2 в Норвегии за сегодняшний день. Вчера весь день, ДО ТЕСТОВ, было 1.20 четко!

----------


## shmargen

я понимаю что вы пишите все хренологию ...извините хронологию ваших действий но люди не поняли чего вы выбрали и платите  за 2 мегабита если они не достижимы. Вы линию лучше проложите витой парой хоть от ящика. Ко мне тоже два идиота пришли подключать с лапшой советской и гвоздиками в бетон. Даю витую пару -"не положено!". Через день мной все нафиг было сорвано вместе с кривыми гвоздиками в бетоне и проложено витой парой в коробе.

----------


## =LEX=

> я понимаю что вы пишите все хренологию ...извините хронологию ваших действий но люди не поняли чего вы выбрали и платите  за 2 мегабита если они не достижимы. Вы линию лучше проложите витой парой хоть от ящика. Ко мне тоже два идиота пришли подключать с лапшой советской и гвоздиками в бетон. Даю витую пару -"не положено!". Через день мной все нафиг было сорвано вместе с кривыми гвоздиками в бетоне и проложено витой парой в коробе.


 У меня от кабеля входного до телефонной розетки, проложена "лапша" (приблизительно 6м) при проверки линии, сказали что до 8 мегабит линия может держать без проблем. Не в лапше дело. Проблемы у самой Веги.
У меня при 5 мегабитном пакете скорость сейчас не более 1,5 мегабита. Сказали ждать, я пока жду...

----------


## KlaRRR

Спасибо за отзывчивость!

----------


## ODESIT

> Спасибо за отзывчивость!


 _media.matrix.odessa.ua_
alkar.net
форум forum.od.vegatele.com

----------


## andruha1981

Убил на эту вегу уже сегодня пару часов. И на протяжении последних недель еще пару раз по столько же а толку нет. Три раза оставлял свой телефон - глухо как в танке и никто не перезванивает. Оставил в 4-й. Фраза автоответчика веги "ваше сообщение очень важно для нас" кажется просто чудовищным глумлением! Какой-то эпик фейл с поддержкой у веги(

----------


## Telecom

C каким вопросом Вы обращались в техподдержку? Напишите данные по договору в ЛС

----------


## Паноптикум

Добрый день! подскажите,   если  трубки ( Панасоник)  идут с  определителем номера,    но определяют только старые  АТС,  надо подключить услугу отдельно что б опеределяло остальные АТС, она вообще доступна ?

----------


## Telecom

Чтобы определялись все номера Вам необходимо подключить доп.услугу АОН (автоматический определитель номера)

----------


## Паноптикум

ок. спасибо. Эту услугу можно подключить по доверенности?

----------


## Telecom

Да, по нотариально заверенной доверенности Вы можете заказать услугу в офисе!

----------


## Smiling

> Да, по нотариально заверенной доверенности Вы можете заказать услугу в офисе!


 Какая месячная абонплата за определитель номера?

----------


## Telecom

Стоимость дополнительных услуг вы можете посмотреть на сайте нашей компании по ссылкеhttp://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/phone/additional

----------


## SPINOZA_WEB

объясните плиз насчет услуги "Турбокнопка" особенно для абонентов адсл, нафиг она мне надо если на порту стоит 2 мегабита/с и больше не будет, а линия по показаниям модема тянет 4 мегабита/с максимум.....

----------


## Delux

> объясните плиз насчет услуги "Турбокнопка" особенно для абонентов адсл, нафиг она мне надо если на порту стоит 2 мегабита/с и больше не будет, а линия по показаниям модема тянет 4 мегабита/с максимум.....


 тем.. у кого тянет больше :smileflag:

----------


## ODESIT

> Добрый день! подскажите,   если  трубки ( Панасоник)  идут с  определителем номера,    но определяют только старые  АТС,  надо подключить услугу отдельно что б опеределяло остальные АТС, она вообще доступна ?


 по поводу определения номера, помоему телефон должен поддерживать                                    функцию CallerID/ЕвроАОН, как на старых  аонах работать будет честно не скажу, будет ли станция поддерживать ваш  аон всмысле, у меня тоже из старых панасоник трубка но в ней есть  CallerID, определяет 95% номеров (даже мобильные), очень кстати удобно.

----------


## SPINOZA_WEB

> тем.. у кого тянет больше


  так это и так ясно может быть компании тупо сделать так чтоб снимались ограничения с шейпера....

----------


## Паноптикум

> по поводу определения номера, помоему телефон должен поддерживать                                    функцию CallerID/ЕвроАОН, как на старых  аонах работать будет честно не скажу, будет ли станция поддерживать ваш  аон всмысле, у меня тоже из старых панасоник трубка но в ней есть  CallerID, определяет 95% номеров (даже мобильные), очень кстати удобно.


    у меня   2 телефона    и 2 линии в квартире  -   Оптима и ЦСС. на ЦСС  телефон модели лет 5 от силы.  На  Оптиме  года 2-3.  Оба панасоника.  Работтают  по качетсву определения совершено  одинаково.    В Них есть  CallerID . я было дело игралась  с этой опцией. но  не совсем поняла  зачем   в одном телефоне и АОН и CallerID ,  может  кто  просвятит?.  Вот сейчас   когда звонишь , например, на ЦСС     на другом конце не срабатывает как  при определите гудки. Но определяет только  старые атс. 68, 44 и тп.

ЗЫ   так к услуге АОН   от   компании вы подключены?

----------


## Skyforce

> *Loud_Swir*
> До конца недели постараемся устранить проблему. Ведем работы по  замене  оборудования.
> В качестве  компенсации  всем Абонентам ЦСС и Фарлеп, бесплатное действие услуги турбоночь  и первое нажатие турбочас продлено до 31мая.


 А где "это" написано кроме форума ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Ne

со вчерашнего вечера не могу скачать фильм с http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/video/last/ что за проблема? =(нажимаю на фильм, жму,что б его скачать... открывается "Перейдите по этой ссылке для продолжения загрузки файла" я перехожу...и он предлагает загрузить только какой-то оперовский файлик .... беда-беда!!!

----------


## ODESIT

> у меня   2 телефона    и 2 линии в квартире  -   Оптима и ЦСС. на ЦСС  телефон модели лет 5 от силы.  На  Оптиме  года 2-3.  Оба панасоника.  Работтают  по качетсву определения совершено  одинаково.    В Них есть  CallerID . я было дело игралась  с этой опцией. но  не совсем поняла  зачем   в одном телефоне и АОН и CallerID ,  может  кто  просвятит?.  Вот сейчас   когда звонишь , например, на ЦСС     на другом конце не срабатывает как  при определите гудки. Но определяет только  старые атс. 68, 44 и тп.
> 
> ЗЫ   так к услуге АОН   от   компании вы подключены?


 различие между АОН и CallerID:

  В мире выработаны три стандарта определения номера вызывающего  абонента. Тот, что принят в странах СНГ, мы условно назовём «АОН», а те  два стандарта (FSK и DTMF), которые приняты в других странах, условно  назовём «Caller ID» («коллер ай-ди», в переводе – идентификатор  абонента).


Между АОН и Caller ID существуют  два основных отличия. Во-первых Caller ID предполагает, что  идентификация абонента происходит до соединения, в тот момент, когда  вызывающий абонент ожидает его. АОН же определяет номер только после  соединения. Те длинные гудки, которые слышит вызывающий абонент после  срабатывания определителя, являются фиктивными – их генерирует сам  телефон с определителем. На самом деле, речевой тракт уже установлен, и  телефонная сеть выставит вызывающему абоненту счёт за этот разговор.  Во-вторых, Caller ID – это услуга телефонной сети, специально  предназначенная для использования абонентами. АОН же предназначен для  тарификации междугородных вызовов, и его использование абонентами  является по сути паразитированием на ресурсах сети. 
--
я на фарлепе )

----------


## Delux

> со вчерашнего вечера не могу скачать фильм с http://media.matrix.odessa.ua/video/last/ что за проблема? =(нажимаю на фильм, жму,что б его скачать... открывается "Перейдите по этой ссылке для продолжения загрузки файла" я перехожу...и он предлагает загрузить только какой-то оперовский файлик .... беда-беда!!!


 ггг...
а причем здесь инет?
это опера... гг.. 
смотрите, или устанавите Download Master.... или правильно загружайте файлы...
или установите другой браузер!

----------


## New_Hippy

у меня все так было хорошо
неделю
установили Вегу неделю назад и сегодня - к праздникам или как? начались карусели...
из обещанной 1.5 Мб
0,1
или в лучшем случае 0,23


Грустно

----------


## New_Hippy

страшно сказать но только что даже 0,82 показало.....
да уж....
искали и нашли.

----------


## Ne

> ггг...
> а причем здесь инет?
> это опера... гг.. 
> смотрите, или устанавите Download Master.... или правильно загружайте файлы...
> или установите другой браузер!


 я не говорю,что и-нет тут причём-то...я думала,может проблемы с сайтом...кто-то в курсе....ну спасибо за совет :smileflag:

----------


## Quattro

> страшно сказать но только что даже 0,82 показало.....
> да уж....
> искали и нашли.


 да да мне мерялки показывают максимально что возможно 7 мбит... ))))))) продолжайте далее ими мерять :smileflag:

----------


## New_Hippy

при чем тут мерялки
если компания обещает 1,5 мегабит минимум а скорость реальная еле ползет, меряешь а там 100 килобит вот тогда и задумываешься... а что это супер акция веги что ли? первую неделю у вас офигенны интернет а далее его не будет...

----------


## Quattro

> при чем тут мерялки
> если компания обещает 1,5 мегабит минимум а скорость реальная еле ползет, меряешь а там 100 килобит вот тогда и задумываешься... а что это супер акция веги что ли? первую неделю у вас офигенны интернет а далее его не будет...


 ну смотря чем мерять, вы меряете торентом? или всякими сайтами типа спидтестами и два айпи?

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> у меня все так было хорошо
> неделю
> установили Вегу неделю назад и сегодня - к праздникам или как? начались карусели...
> из обещанной 1.5 Мб
> 0,1
> или в лучшем случае 0,23
> 
> 
> Грустно


 тоже самое
поставил 4 мегабита ( причем это максимум что они смогли )
так тянет 1-2 ели ели
в тех поддержку хрен дозвонишся, точнее дозваниваешся они перенаправляют  и там уже ждеш пол часа.
и + обрывы часто инета на 10-20 минут а иногда и на час.

----------


## BYGAGABOG

щас вообще 0.8  из заявленных 4

----------


## Quattro

> щас вообще 0.8  из заявленных 4


 а торрент что показывает?

----------


## NoFear

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=442765

из заявленных 10мб/сек пакета я получаю только 2%

сколько это может продолжаться???

----------


## ODESIT

> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=442765
> 
> из заявленных 10мб/сек пакета я получаю только 2%
> 
> сколько это может продолжаться???


 странная у вас ситуация, явно чтото технически напутано, а почему бы вам не поставить wifi роутер, и вместо 2 логинов использовать один ?

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> а торрент что показывает?


 показывает соответсвие скорости )

----------


## nick_2000

Парковая 79 с пятницы не работает интернет и домофон (который до этого не работал 1,5 месяца). *Telecom*, сколько это будет продолжаться? Сегодня иду в абонотдел ругаться.

----------


## Quattro

> показывает соответсвие скорости )


  это заставляет задуматься...

----------


## NoFear

> странная у вас ситуация, явно чтото технически напутано, а почему бы вам не поставить wifi роутер, и вместо 2 логинов использовать один ?


 ничего технически 100% не напутанно, 2,5 года все нормально было, а тут начали происходить чудеса на вирожах )

----------


## igor15

В VEGE интернет поддержка  ни какая с 17 апреля не могут решить проблему скорости к внешним ресурсам вместо заявленных 5м получаю 1.5 м и ни каких сдвигов уволить всех и набрать людей которые будут реально отрабатывать свои зарплаты.Предлогаю обявить бойкот компании!!!

----------


## Quattro

> Предлогаю обявить бойкот компании!!!


 разбить палаточный лагерь у головного офиса?

----------


## igor15

нет писать жалобы руководству и заявы на перерасчёт

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> В VEGE интернет поддержка  ни какая с 17 апреля не могут решить проблему скорости к внешним ресурсам вместо заявленных 5м получаю 1.5 м и ни каких сдвигов уволить всех и набрать людей которые будут реально отрабатывать свои зарплаты.Предлогаю обявить бойкот компании!!!


 а так значит мне еще повезло что у меня только 2 дня назад началось такое..
зайдите на форум веги в раздел "наболело" там таких как мы еще человек 40

----------


## Soxo

> а так значит мне еще повезло что у меня только 2 дня назад началось такое..
> зайдите на форум веги в раздел "наболело" там таких как мы еще человек 40


 два дня ето ещё праздник. у меня что не утро так всё летает в соотсветсвии с пакетом 5М, что не 18-24часа- 1,5М потолок хоть не тресни. Промаюсь до конца лета, ничо не сделают сменю как обычно на нового прова благо ИСН появилась рядом, бо таки инет для работы нужен а когда страница замирает по  сек а потом её что прорывает как будто кешируют с локального компа- то тут уж больше нервов нежели работы.

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> два дня ето ещё праздник. у меня что не утро так всё летает в соотсветсвии с пакетом 5М, что не 18-24часа- 1,5М потолок хоть не тресни. Промаюсь до конца лета, ничо не сделают сменю как обычно на нового прова благо ИСН появилась рядом, бо таки инет для работы нужен а когда страница замирает по  сек а потом её что прорывает как будто кешируют с локального компа- то тут уж больше нервов нежели работы.


 ну везет хоть альтернатива есть
а я в частном доме тут других вариантов нету,была бы альтернатива даже бы не задумался и перешел бы! пусть даже буду платить в 2-3 раза дороже но чтоб все ок было!!! (

----------


## Soxo

> ну везет хоть альтернатива есть
> а я в частном доме тут других вариантов нету,была бы альтернатива даже бы не задумался и перешел бы! пусть даже буду платить в 2-3 раза дороже но чтоб все ок было!!! (


 Так и я в частном) три года безальтернативной Саны, как появилась альтернатива Вега сразу на неё ушёл, а это ток тока пару месяцев назад Исн появилась уже свалил бы так оптика по ч.с. не дёшего выходит) ну как грится для работы коли тут за голову не возьмутся поняв что надо знать и меру недодачи скоростей- то естественно скрепя зубами придётся менять прова( бо уже и так достало кучи кабелей по двору тянуться).

 Опять же я сказал бы что так что бы не довольным быть Вегой то стал с марта, бо до Нового года  ноу проблем всё полностью устраивало, в новом году до матра- я  бы сказал попеременно то всё зашибись, а то как нынче сплошой тормоз НО меру знали и день в неделю было терпимо, а нынче все 5 вечеров проклинаешь всё на свете ну парочка вечеров нормлаьных для вида таки остаётся.

----------


## igor15

тех поддержка Веги говно получают бабки и ни чего не делают одни отмазки

----------


## Dizico

Такие проблемы со скоростью у меня были при подключении по PPTP по l2tp у меня таких проблем нет, заявленые 5 мбит получаю всегда. (модем Asus wl-604 роутер D-link DIR-320 перешитый в Asus)

----------


## tosyara

привет всем! я жыву на п. котовского часный сектор дал заявку на подключение к wege adsl (выбора нет ) подскажыте стоит к ним подключатся или продолжыть поиски другого провайдера?

----------


## Dizico

Если перечитать етот топик то можно увидеть, однозначного ответа нет. Кому как повезет.

----------


## ODESIT

> *П*ривет всем! *Я* ж*И*ву на п. *К*отовского час*Т*ный сектор*,* дал заявку на подключение к *V*ege adsl (выбора нет)*.* *П*одскаж*И*те стоит к ним подключатся или продолж*И*ть поиски другого провайдера?


 в частном секторе особо выбирать не приходится, но Вега это лучшее что может быть. Я к примеру очень доволен вегой. Если мегабит 5 линия ваша потянет то смысл есть однозначно.

p.s.Вы в каком классе ? жи ши пиши с И  :smileflag:

----------


## tosyara

Уважаемый odesit , а у вас оптика или adsl ? 
P.S. Мне 26 и я плохо учился в школе, спасибо за замечание!

----------


## ODESIT

> Уважаемый odesit , а у вас оптика или adsl ? 
> P.S. Мне 26 и я плохо учился в школе, спасибо за замечание!


 У меня адсл. 
Прикрутите к браузеру проверку орфографии, делов то на пять минут.

----------


## Den6ka

доброй ночи 
помогите настроить ASUS WL-520GU 
трабл в том что при подключении кабеля ethernet на роутере перест. моргать кнопка WAN((
а в настройках 192,168,0,1 пишет что не подключен сетевой кабель
что делать? подскажите????

подкл. PPTP
vpn 10.5.1.3
мас привязки нет

----------


## ODESIT

> доброй ночи 
> помогите настроить ASUS WL-520GU 
> трабл в том что при подключении кабеля ethernet на роутере перест. моргать кнопка WAN((
> а в настройках 192,168,0,1 пишет что не подключен сетевой кабель
> что делать? подскажите????
> 
> подкл. PPTP
> vpn 10.5.1.3
> мас привязки нет


 http://wl500g.info/showpost.php?p=126901&postcount=228.

----------


## tosyara

odesit , а почему так много плохих отзывов в сторону wega люди матерятся и даже бросать хотят? я пролистал почти всю историю и 70 % это негатив!

----------


## ODESIT

> odesit , а почему так много плохих отзывов в сторону wega люди матерятся и даже бросать хотят? я пролистал почти всю историю и 70 % это негатив!


 Может быть потому что те у кого всё работает даже сюда не заходят, а может те кто пишет не сидели на других провайдерах. А может у них действительно проблемы с линией, а может вирус на компе. В общем честно говоря не знаю :smileflag:

----------


## Den6ka

у меня по линку кракозябры
интернет в офисе, другого нет((((
тенет отказался проводить....

 так что поможет кто.....

----------


## ODESIT

> у меня по линку кракозябры
> интернет в офисе, другого нет((((
> тенет отказался проводить....
> 
>  так что поможет кто.....


 кодировку выбрать нужно 1251
--

  *Показать скрытый текст* *настройки*Интернет-провайдер Матрица. Украина, Одесса.

Настройки:

Закладка IP Config - WAN & LAN

WAN Connection Type: PPTP
WAN Connection Speed: 100 mb full-dupl
Get IP automatically? Yes
IP Address: пусто
Subnet Mask: пусто
Default Gateway: пусто

Get DNS Server automatically? No (Yes)
DNS Server1: 217.146.240.130
DNS Server2: 217.146.241.2

User Name: Ваш логин
Password: Ваш пароль
Idle Disconnect Time in seconds(option): 0 Tx Only: не отмечено
MTU: пусто
MRU: пусто
Service Name(option): пусто
Access Concentrator Name(option): пусто
PPTP Options: None
Additional pppd options: пусто

Host Name: пусто
MAC Address: мак-адрес, зарегистрированный у провайдера
Heart-Beat or PPTP/L2TP (VPN) Server: matrix.vpn

Host Name: WL-002215224E5C
IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

----------


## Den6ka

спасибо огромное завтра в офисе буду пробовать

----------


## Dizico

> доброй ночи 
> помогите настроить ASUS WL-520GU 
> трабл в том что при подключении кабеля ethernet на роутере перест. моргать кнопка WAN((
> а в настройках 192,168,0,1 пишет что не подключен сетевой кабель
> что делать? подскажите????
> 
> подкл. PPTP
> vpn 10.5.1.3
> мас привязки нет


 Если ето Вега, то если мне не изменяет мой склероз у них привязка по маку....

----------


## Telecom

> В VEGE интернет поддержка  ни какая с 17 апреля не могут решить проблему скорости к внешним ресурсам вместо заявленных 5м получаю 1.5 м и ни каких сдвигов уволить всех и набрать людей которые будут реально отрабатывать свои зарплаты.Предлогаю обявить бойкот компании!!!


 Ответ направил в личку!

----------


## Telecom

> Парковая 79 с пятницы не работает интернет и домофон (который до этого не работал 1,5 месяца). *Telecom*, сколько это будет продолжаться? Сегодня иду в абонотдел ругаться.


 nick_2000, напишите, пожалуйста, данные в ЛС: номер договора, ФИО владельца, контактный номер телефона. А так же уточните Вы обращались в КЦ, оформляли заявку?

----------


## Telecom

> тоже самое
> поставил 4 мегабита ( причем это максимум что они смогли )
> так тянет 1-2 ели ели
> в тех поддержку хрен дозвонишся, точнее дозваниваешся они перенаправляют  и там уже ждеш пол часа.
> и + обрывы часто инета на 10-20 минут а иногда и на час.


 Жду данные в личку

----------


## Jackal211

Друзья, есть вопрос. Я года полтора назад подключился по АДСЛ на пакет VEGA Мега дом+ 256Кб за 60 грн +внутр ресурсы 20 (8мб). Зашел сейчас на сайт веги и нашел http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/megadom что теперь за 60 грн предлагают 1,5 мб. 
Возможности моей линии такие
Максимально достижимые скорости на Вашей абонентской линии:
Download - 7099 Кбит/с
Upload - 890 Кбит/с

Внимание вопрос: переведут ли меня на 1,5 мб автоматически и если нет то что для этого надо сделать? 
Надеюсь я все правильно понял и сформулировал. Заранее спасибо за помощь

----------


## Viktorika

> Внимание вопрос: переведут ли меня на 1,5 мб автоматически и если нет то что для этого надо сделать? 
> Надеюсь я все правильно понял и сформулировал. Заранее спасибо за помощь


 
На новый пакет переводят в абонотделе при наличии паспорта и надо написать заявление. Там же можно оформить персональный код, чтобы в дальнейшем такие вопросы решались дистанционно, т.е. по телефону.

----------


## NoFear

уже 2 недели пытаюсь решить проблему в неполучении пакетной скорости 10мбсек (получаю примерно 1-2% от заявленной) и не могу решить

до техподдержки не реально дозвониться днем, а когда дозваниваюсь они говорят что у них все нормально и проблемы у меня

как меня зодолбало это

после того как матрица влилась в вегу качество услуг стало очень низким

----------


## Artur2010

Привет всем .
ребят я смотрю не только я один несчастный ))))
у меня пакет Безлимитный скорость 5мб. средняя скорость закачки 550 кб\с . Уже где то месяц скорость закачки макс.50кб\с )))))

----------


## Telecom

> Привет всем .
> ребят я смотрю не только я один несчастный ))))
> у меня пакет Безлимитный скорость 5мб. средняя скорость закачки 550 кб\с . Уже где то месяц скорость закачки макс.50кб\с )))))


 


> уже 2 недели пытаюсь решить проблему в неполучении пакетной скорости 10мбсек (получаю примерно 1-2% от заявленной) и не могу решить
> 
> до техподдержки не реально дозвониться днем, а когда дозваниваюсь они говорят что у них все нормально и проблемы у меня
> 
> как меня зодолбало это
> 
> после того как матрица влилась в вегу качество услуг стало очень низким


 NoFear, Artur2010, напишите, пожалуйста, данные в ЛС: номер договора, ФИО владельца, контактный номер телефона.

----------


## shmargen

*Artur2010*
несчастный по причине не знания а сколько у тебя должно быть?
http://whoyougle.ru/measure/information/
введи свои мегабиты и получи в килобайтах десятичных
очередной скоростомер http://whoyougle.ru/net/speed/
кстати вегу попустило чтоли или исправили уже нет (пфу пфу ) пропаданий внешки и падения DNS

----------


## Smiling

> *Artur2010*
> несчастный по причине не знания а сколько у тебя должно быть?
> http://whoyougle.ru/net/speed/


 Для примера tолько что здесь померялся, копирую результат:

Скорость приема — 0,1 Мбит/сек

Скорость отдачи — 83,89 Мбит/сек


У меня пакет Веги на 2 мб.

----------


## shmargen

и зачем я дал ссылку на скоростомер 
типа паржать 
закачками меряйте закачками и правильным переводом едениц измерений

----------


## LukasAddon

Торентами мерять скорость, иначе щас как намеряют, техподдержка будет шизеть от юзеров=)

----------


## Smiling

> Торентами мерять скорость, иначе щас как намеряют, техподдержка будет шизеть от юзеров=)


 Вот сижу меряю торрентом, качаю киноху:

Download speed 203.1 kB/s (avg. 192.7 kB/s)
Upload speed 7.4 kB/s (avg. 10.6 kB/s)
Seeds 45 of 1144 connected (6432 in swarm)
Peers 5 of 4252 connected (2156 in swarm)

Чем ещё мерять?

----------


## Quattro

> Вот сижу меряю торрентом, качаю киноху:
> 
> Download speed 203.1 kB/s (avg. 192.7 kB/s)


 ну почти 2 Мбита, как и в заказанном покете  :smileflag:

----------


## Soxo

> Торентами мерять скорость, иначе щас как намеряют, техподдержка будет шизеть от юзеров=)


 Если и мерять торентами) то западными де поменьше Украинских юзеров) бо иначе этот замер будет ничем неотличим от обычных  серверов с тестами.

----------


## ONIGA

l2tp лежит, а остальные впны жутко лагают, и вместо 5 метров дают 1, и то, от силы

----------


## LukasAddon

> l2tp лежит, а остальные впны жутко лагают, и вместо 5 метров дают 1, и то, от силы


 А разве так не происходит уже несколько лет =) 
Все привыкли уже. ВПН это самая жуткая система для поключения к интернету.

Вот у меня второй канал от Сана+  витая пара. Там инет идет сразу без надстроек и никакого секса с впн и глюками. =))
Увы резервный канал нужен , вот и занимаемся *** с  ВПН от ВЕГА. 

Если появиться у меня тут на слободке третий провайдер. тут же его вместо Веги как резерв возьму.

----------


## maclayt1

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=449317 помогите определится...........
кстате VEGA пока

----------


## zerobra

Уважаемые представители Веги, читающие этот топик.

Ругаться не буду, скажу по существу. Качество интернета на примере АДСЛ подключения - ВПНы периодически слетают, когда - чаще, когда - реже, у меня было с периодичностью раз в сутки. Далее, скорость проседает ниже заявленной. Рассказы абонотдела и техподдержки о негарантированной скорости неубедительны, если скорость негарантированная - не нужно заявлять верхний предел - заявляйте нижний  :smileflag: , так честнее.
Очередь в абонотдел на Королёва не радует - либо учите девочек работать быстрее, либо увеличьте количество точек. Стоять по пол-часа в очереди из-за вопроса ценой в две минуты разговора напрягает.

Уже год, как я не ваш клиент. Вот такие, на первый взгляд, мелочи приводят к весьма радикальным решениям. К количеству нужно подтягивать качество - клиентов набрали, так и обслуживайте по-человечески, а не как бы так.

----------


## Dr.Freeman

В конце прошлого года сам отключился, теперь просто радуюсь жизни.

Перешёл на "ICN" и теперь просто шикарная скорость, монстр-скорость скачивания файлов с нашего торрент-трекера и что одно из самых главных - нет этих надоедающих разрывов.

Не в обиду "VEGA", просто на душе запало.

----------


## LukasAddon

У ВЕГА с качеством все ок. вот только сам ВПН портит всю малину.... 
Неужели админы ВЕГА не видят что DHCP лучше ?

----------


## Oleg_K

Частный сектор подключение ДСЛ - вместо заявленых 5 мегабит реально максимум 2 и то если качать в 7 потоков. В один поток - скорость 25-50 килобайт в секунду даже ютубовское видео невозможно смотреть. В техподдержке уже месяц "заявка рассматривается".

----------


## igor15

> Частный сектор подключение ДСЛ - вместо заявленых 5 мегабит реально максимум 2 и то если качать в 7 потоков. В один поток - скорость 25-50 килобайт в секунду даже ютубовское видео невозможно смотреть. В техподдержке уже месяц "заявка рассматривается".


 У меня то же самое!!!

----------


## Smiling

Скидывайте инфу Телекому в личку, может поможет.

----------


## Oleg_K

> Скидывайте инфу Телекому в личку, может поможет.


 Скинул. Посмотрим.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Частный сектор подключение ДСЛ - вместо заявленых 5 мегабит реально максимум 2


 У абсолютного большинства DSL-пользователей эта же проблема, которая видимо никак не решается.

----------


## ZSerge

В тех поддержку обращаться не хочется, они первым делом режут скорость.Обрыв достали.

----------


## shmargen

не один ролик с ютуба не посмотреть
достали.  прощайте
или 15 или уже 30 буду разрывать договор.
У вас главное набрать креативщиков маркетологов статистиков логистиков водителей девочек с шариками ходить по дет. домам где дети не видели и не увидят интернет придумывать блоги речевки слоганы.
http://blog.vegatele.com/2009/08/04/internet-price/
 Но не набрать (купить/перехватить/заманить) тех специалистов что стоят 20-ти вот таких креативщиков и девочек на фоне шариков.

----------


## LukasAddon

Тоже думаю к концу месяца разрывать договор. 
Звонил в Вега и просил сделать без ВПН, ну не нужен мне ВПН. 
Сказали не могут. Придеться искать провадера который может.

----------


## shmargen

ага от веги не так просто еще отвязаться
уведомить надо за месяц
даже здесь с "выбрыками"
ниче хватит я долго терпел

----------


## Inviz

с ютубом бывают проблемы и на моих 10мбитах, с другой стороны на работе с тенета и датагруп те же тормоза.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> с ютубом бывают проблемы и на моих 10мбитах, с другой стороны на работе с тенета и датагруп те же тормоза.


 На комстаре и инфомире проблем не заметил.

----------


## Mike123

> На комстаре и инфомире проблем не заметил.


 Ха-ха три раза. Тупит ютуб часто. Причем явно не по вине Инфомира.

----------


## shmargen

да причем здесь даже ютуб  
здесь словно задавлена полоса пропускания без торентов без нагрузки поток захлебывается. такого никогда не было до марта-апреля
не хватает "ширины трубы"
у них шейпинг понимаешь
они шейпинг от шейпера отличить не могут
http://blog.vegatele.com/2010/04/08/shaping/
Bandwidth control (шейпер) - это функция динамического ограничения скорости работы клиентов и их групп. Реализована на уровне сетевого драйвера и позволяет работать с любым трафиком на внутреннем интерфейсе. Принцип работы шейпера - это вычисление скорости трафика и внесение задержек передачи пакетов созданием очередей.


Основные возможности этого механизма:
Ограничение индивидуальной скорости работы клиента с отдельной настройкой на прием и передачу. 
Назначение суммарной максимальной скорости для группы (отдельно на прием и передачу). При этом выделенная полоса динамически делится поровну между работающими клиентами в группе независимо от характера их трафика. 
Ограничение по скорости передачи пакетов. Полезно для предотвращения перегрузки сети при вирусных эпидемиях. 
Назначение в фильтрах типа трафика, который надо исключить из контроля скорости и передавать без задержек. 
Назначение отдельных ограничений скорости в фильтрах для конкретного типа трафика. Эта настройка имеет приоритет перед ограничениями скорости у пользователя и позволяет отдельно переопределять полосу для различного типа трафика. 
Выставление приоритетов в фильтрах на определенный тип трафика. Эта настройка позволяет менять очередность пакетов во внутренней очереди пользователя и передавать критичные данные с минимальными задержками. 
Выставление дополнительных приоритетов в фильтрах на определенный тип трафика при наличии ограничения скорости в группах. Такие пакеты обрабатываются в отдельной очереди для каждой группы, что позволяет еще больше поднять приоритет их передачи. 
Для фильтров может быть назначено расписание, что позволяет изменять настройки службы в зависимости от времени. 
Данные из кеша прокси сервера, а также с локального веб сервера (сервер статистики) ограничениям по скорости не подвергаются. 
По умолчанию весь трафик на сам сервер шейпером не обрабатывается. Если же надо включить ограничения на какие-то другие службы на этом сервере, то это можно сделать прописав соотв. правила (фильтры).

дошейпились уже

----------


## Oleg_K

> У абсолютного большинства DSL-пользователей эта же проблема, которая видимо никак не решается.


 ДСЛ тут не причем - все работало идеально еще 3 мес. тому назад. Посмотрим - не решится отключусь нафиг.

----------


## Ryogo

Что за крики... Ну я например сижу на ADSL и всё работает как надо. И ведь давно сижу, и практически всегда всё хорошо работает.

----------


## Smiling

Вы наверное работник Веги )))

----------


## Loud_Swir

*2 Ryogo*
Ну и я сижу с середины 2007г, было действительно всё как надо (сравнительно), но сейчас плохо.

----------


## shmargen

просили отзывы 
вот получайте отзывы или все что мы говорим назовут флудом и единичными выпадками?
делайте чтото или объясните сколько еще ждать

----------


## shmargen

> *2 Ryogo*
> Ну и я сижу с середины 2007г, было действительно всё как надо (сравнительно), но сейчас плохо.


 оцени как плохо как одно дярывое текущее ведро или целых два 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Алгоритм_текущего_ведра

----------


## 4aba

Чтото не пойму, Одни говорят Vega нормальный инет дает другие хотят уходить. Живу в Корсунцах (Шевченко 1), у Меня Бриз по коаксиалу(Кабельный модем), интернет устраивает а вот цены не очень (еще и +40 грв за телевизор которым Я не пользуюсь), стоит ли Мне переходить на вегу?

----------


## shmargen

для меня вега это как небесплатное приложение к телефону (телефон почти простаивает чего не нагрузить) 
поэтому не понятен вопрос "стоит ли Мне переходить на вегу"
вы ради вега интернет тянете дорогой телефон цифровой стационарный ? или у вас там другое подключение к Веге
есть линия телефона цсс фарлеп ортима  значит уже есть интеренет
нет так зачем тянуть АДСЛ линию
немного люди потерялись от криков лозунгов рекламы и зеленых шариков (выше про шарики уже писал)

upd:предвижу реплики "он уж не дорогой телефон"
а вы узнавали сколько стоит копка траншеи например хоть от люка до забора не все же сидят в трех метрах от распред. ящика

----------


## 4aba

у Меня есть подключение к Фарлеп(телефон), и к Бриз(Интернет+TV), но в Бриз дорого платить ежемесячно, стоит ли переходить на Вегу? тарифы там хорошие но будет ли у Меня скорость 5 мб при максимальной(которую они сказали) 7?

----------


## maclayt1

> но будет ли у Меня скорость 5 мб при максимальной(которую они сказали) 7?


 Нет проверено за 3 года

----------


## 4aba

тоесть Я буду платить теже самые 100 гривен за тот же самый мегабит? или какая будет скорость? и есть разница какой я возьму пакет, 5 мб или 8 мб?

----------


## Dizico

> Нет проверено за 3 года


 Не соглашусь, те же 3 года с 2007 нареканий у меня нет, пакет 5 мбит, меняю провайдера только из-за того что нужна симметричная скорость )) а так вполне доволен, тут как с линией повезет так и будет....

Единственное я б выбрал Бриз, кабель + тв не зависишь от модемов.... скорость симметричная я так понимаю )

----------


## ODESIT

сидел на 5 мегабитах и получал 5, сейчас (изза кризиса мать его) перешёл на 1.5 получаю даже больше

----------


## Soxo

> у Меня есть подключение к Фарлеп(телефон), и к Бриз(Интернет+TV), но в Бриз дорого платить ежемесячно, стоит ли переходить на Вегу? тарифы там хорошие но будет ли у Меня скорость 5 мб при максимальной(которую они сказали) 7?


 Присоедениюсь к мнению выше- Нет не будет( вернее будет первый месяц, далее тока в мечтах , хотя не вру- если с 00 часов до 8 утра атки да будет и повыше))).
 Стабильностью доволен полностью-  стабильностью скорости  нет.

----------


## Ryogo

*Smiling*
а как же иначе. И интернет у меня 8мбит на шару.

*shmargen*
сарказм ну очень уместен, ага.

---
Я это вообще к тому, что не всё так плохо и проблемы с услугами сабжа возникают далеко не у всех.

----------


## Inviz

Когда есть проблемы - люди пишут, когда всё ок - просто пользуются услугой. Поэтому складывается впечатление, что всё ужасно. На самом деле всё скорее хорошо, чем плохо. Иногда бывают проблемы (я тоже возмущался на весь форум  :smileflag: ), но большей частью люди получают то, что заказывают.

----------


## Soxo

> Когда есть проблемы - люди пишут, когда всё ок - просто пользуются услугой. Поэтому складывается впечатление, что всё ужасно. На самом деле всё скорее хорошо, чем плохо. Иногда бывают проблемы (я тоже возмущался на весь форум ), но большей частью люди получают то, что заказывают.


 Так тут  и не писал отроду никто )) кто сидит на их оптике).
 Не знаю не единого провайдера в городе) де при использовании пакетов  с приставкой скорости ДО- не урезали скорость, другое дело где то меньше, гдето больше. Соглашусь что ночами и ранним утром скорость не рубят, но в часы пик половину як с куста.
 Деж логика коли по телефонным проводам скорость с их же фтп до 7 доходит, а скорость по миру при пакетной 5М  еле еле до 2 дотягивает)) мабудь провода  для мира другие используют, совсем не телефонные)).
 Потребителя не должны волновать нагрузки на оборудование и.т.д, и если бы  у меня смело резали  до 20% скорости я бы и не глядел в эту тему, бо всё понимаю всякое бывает но цифры в часы пик куда более плачевны ( и если большинсво юнных пользователей устраивает скорость по Украине и слышится сразу поди проверь скорость Торентом))- то комуто та скорость нужна по Европе, Азии, Америке а она к сажелению далека от заявленых по крайней мере да АДСЛ в часы пик.

----------


## Inviz

*Soxo*
я пару лет сидел на матричном АДСЛ, с 2х мегабит вначале довёл до 8ми заменив свою часть линии  :smileflag:  потом перешёл на ИЦН.
Сейчас сижу на "оптике" от матрицы, 10 мбит. Торрентом почти всегда удаётся получить 1.2мбайт/сек. В один поток бывает и 20-50кбайт/сек. Имея опыт пользования ICN, VEGA, TENET могу сказать, что отличий в качестве предоставления услуг очень мало. Выбирать нужно того, чьи условия подходят (и не стесняться переходить от одного прова к другому, если что-то не устраивает).

----------


## Soxo

))Про выбор соглашусь)) от только зачастую те кто пишет такой выбор не имеет а имел бы так таки выбирал бы сходу другое)).
 Опять же я не сказал что качество самого АДСЛ хромает, я сказал лишь то- что срокрость таки рубят а коли и не рубят то нагрузка сети  в часы пик не вытягивает на заявленой скорости всех уже подлючёных пользователей( бо зачастую пользователей на свежем оборудовании набирают и набирают, а как оно уже не тянет так до новой смены и расширения каналов половина сидит да мучается годик другой).
 Я бы и за 8 платил заместо 5 - коли бы таки  те 5 мне гарантировали, а так плати что за 8что за 5 что за  2 а  всеодно будет меньше

----------


## Inviz

Кстати, расскажу об одной перспективной технологии, которая при минимуме затрат позволит предоставлять услуги высокого качества АДСЛ абонентам. Возможно, Telecom или BANN заинтересуются и доведут дело до конца.

Итак, выбирается географически удобная точка между несколькими телефонными шкафами (обычно 2-4), ставится шкаф, куда тянется оптика и устанавливается DSLAM (может несколько, зависит от кол-ва абонентов), от него тянется ТПП к шкафам, коммутируется и идёт к абонентам. В результате, типичная длина линка не привысит 300-500м, что позволит предоставлять скорость вплоть до 24мбит. 
Могу даже посоветовать человека, который способен это реализовать  :smileflag:

----------


## 4aba

таки одного не понял, если скорость режут её режут всем одинаково или человеку кто платит за 8 дадут скорость больше чем тому кто платит за 5? мне платить за 5 и получать даже 2 уже будет выгоднее чем сидеть на Бризе, если говорят что стабильностью доволен (*Soxo*) , и с надеждой что скорость будет повышаться, конечно, если задуматься, то Мне и за 8 платить получиться выгоднее, но если Я в обоих вариантах(8 и 5) получу 2, то "Зачем платить больше?", а если при пакете 8 Мне будут давать хотя бы 3 то уже экономия в 75 грв в месяц. 
Все указанные заниженные скорости имеются ввиду для "времени большой нагрузки" на оборудования провайдера, но если они постоянны то возможно имеет смысл взять пакет 1.5?
И на деле как то можно протестировать до подключения, или только подключившись на минимальный тариф и заказав Турбокнопку?
P.S. Извиняюсь за возможную тавтологию.

----------


## LukasAddon

У меня сейчас матрица 8 ,  ниже 5-6 бывает очень редко. Максимум выжимаеться 870 на закачку. 
Но ВПН очень часто падает и глючит =(

----------


## Oleg_K

5 мегабит во всей красе:

Франкфурт:


Киев:


Одесса:

----------


## 4aba

*LukasAddon*, Я так понимаю у тебя не adsl?
*Oleg_K*, а на Одессу хорош пинг)), и такие скорости целый день или меняются?
еще Я не понял на vega pptp или l2tp подключение? 
при падении vpn быстро ли поднимается и в чем заключаются глюки кроме скорости(если это его глюк)?

----------


## LukasAddon

ADSL именно . 
+ есть сана+ по оптике.

----------


## Oleg_K

> *LukasAddon*, Я так понимаю у тебя не adsl?
> *Oleg_K*, а на Одессу хорош пинг)), и такие скорости целый день или меняются?
> еще Я не понял на vega pptp или l2tp подключение? 
> при падении vpn быстро ли поднимается и в чем заключаются глюки кроме скорости(если это его глюк)?


 Да почти всегда такое. У меня не по VNP насколько я понимаю. Там PPPoE вроде. Я не сильно разбираюсь в этом всем. ДСЛ модем/роутер, он сам подключается, и раздает. Я его никак специально не настраивал, вбил логин пароль и все.

----------


## Oleg_K

Для сравнения. Тенет с работы, тоже заявлено 5 мегабит. Почувствуйте как говорится, разницу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Mike123

> Для сравнения. Тенет с работы, тоже заявлено 5 мегабит. Почувствуйте как говорится, разницу.


 Я бы на Франкфурт ничего не мерял. Хитрое место. У Меня на Инфомире на него тоже до 50 Мбит прыгает. А все, что рядом - как положено - до 20. Вынос там одесский

----------


## Oleg_K

Ну я просто померял туда же, куда мерял из дому.

----------


## Quattro

мерять надо на Pago Pago

----------


## LukasAddon

Оба интернета подключены к одному балконному серверу
тест двух провайдеров=)

Сана+  пакет 10мегабит







MATRIX  8мегабит 







В принципе на матрице 8 мегабит это чисто теория ... но 5-7 выдает стабильно даже вечером. Еслиб не ВПН был бы хороший провайдер =(

----------


## 4aba

Ну так 8 мегабит вполне нормально, а что vpn? он часто падает? быстро поднимают?

----------


## LukasAddon

сказал же дома сервер, я на него захожу с работы и если впн упал то раньше зайти было нельзя. ВПН виснет и переходит в состояние "отключение" или "подключение"
и до перезагрузки уже не работает. Хотя если создать новое впн рядом то оно пашет.

и так от Windows XP  до Windows 2008 R2 , явно виновата Мелкософт. 

вот ссылка на похожую проблему.... проблема не решена до сих пор
http://forum.windowsfaq.ru/showthread.php?t=82178

в данный момент подключил интернет в роутер который подымает и держит впн а с роутера в сервер.
но для меня данная схема неправильна. сейчас ищу провайдера на замену матрице.

----------


## 4aba

всё, понял, спасибо всем кто отозвался, если не забуду, как подключусь, отпишусь что и как

----------


## Stadam

> Ну я просто померял туда же, куда мерял из дому.


 Та же самая история. Vega, 5 МЕГАБИТ!!! (ЦСС), PPPoE

Если скину лог роутера, как он бедный поднимает эту "линию" и сортирует потерянные пакеты, то вообще ужаснетесь.

----------


## Soxo

> Та же самая история. Vega, 5 МЕГАБИТ!!! (ЦСС), PPPoE
> 
> Если скину лог роутера, как он бедный поднимает эту "линию" и сортирует потерянные пакеты, то вообще ужаснетесь.


  Аналогичная скорость и тоже пакет 5М (Фарлеп)- до 19-30 была порядка 4М, и так второй месяц  к ряду ежевечерне..

----------


## Loud_Swir

Упала скорость на локальный медиа-ресурс, ну чтож, тут только заявление писать на пересчёт иначе деньги в пустую, ничего не докажешь позже.

----------


## igor15



----------


## igor15

И так с17.04  до  достали звоню в тех поддержку одни обещания достали уже!!!

----------


## Inviz

гы, пакет 10 мбит  :smileflag: 


не, исправляюсь, был запущен торрент. правильно так:

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Упала скорость на локальный медиа-ресурс,


 Восстановили. И на том спасибо.

----------


## Oleg_K

Позвонил снова в поддержку. "Проблема есть, она решается, сроки сказать не можем."

----------


## Telecom

Доброго дня всем форумчанам.
Мы благодарим всех, кто присылает конструктивные сообщения о проблемах со скоростью скачивания с внешних ресурсов.
Как мы и говорили ранее, работы по восстановлению сервиса в полном объеме ведутся как на нашей стороне, так и на стороне вышестоящего провайдера.
Уже сейчас, благодаря проведенным работам, скорость восстановилась у большого количества наших Абонентов.
Просьба, всем абонентам ЦСС, продолжающим недополучать скорость, прислать ЛС JeKa_Od на forum.od.vegatele.com  ( ссылка на профиль - forum.od.vegatele.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9778 ) или на почту [email protected] свой логин, лицевой счет и скрины замера скорости во различные временные промежутки с 9:00 до 16:00 (два скрина, к примеру в 11:00 и в 13:00) и с 18:00 до 22:00 (так же 2 временных метки), поочередно запустив закачку со следующих ресурсов:
1) Медиапортал.
2) ftp://213.130.0.5/pub/FreeBSD/frenzy_v03_release.iso
3) ftp://ftp.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/2X/ThinClientOS-3_0-sp3-r2062.iso
4) ftp://204.152.191.37/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.33.tar.gz
5) ftp://199.6.1.164/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.33.tar.gz
6) ftp://130.239.17.4/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.33.tar.gz

Ссылки 4,5,6 можно ставить одновременно.
На скрине должен быть виден DU Meter (скачать можно здесь http://www.dumeter.com/download.php или здесь http://letitbit.net/download/5173.5b3882f869eae9fe1486ff9a3/DU_Meter_4.16_Build_3102.rar.html ) закачку производить любым менеджером закачки, но не браузером.
Перед запуском закачки просьба остановить все закачки и выключить программы потребляющие трафик, данные скорости в DU Meter и в менеджере закачки должны быть ~ равны.
Напишите какую скорость Вы ожидали увидеть.
Каждому абоненту ЦСС подтвердившему недополучение скорости, с понедельника, в качестве компенсации, будет предоставлен бонус.

Большая просьба присылать запрошенную информацию в полном объеме. В противном случае сообщения будут игнорироваться.
Обязательная информация: ЛОГИН, Лицевой Счет и наличие скринов.

----------


## Vit-sintez

> Доброго дня всем форумчанам.
> Мы благодарим всех, кто присылает конструктивные сообщения о проблемах со скоростью скачивания с внешних ресурсов.
> Как мы и говорили ранее, работы по восстановлению сервиса в полном объеме ведутся как на нашей стороне, так и на стороне вышестоящего провайдера.
> Уже сейчас, благодаря проведенным работам, скорость восстановилась у большого количества наших Абонентов.
> Просьба, всем абонентам ЦСС, продолжающим недополучать скорость, прислать ЛС JeKa_Od на forum.od.vegatele.com ( ссылка на профиль - forum.od.vegatele.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9778 ) или на почту [email protected] свой логин, лицевой счет и скрины замера скорости во различные временные промежутки с 9:00 до 16:00 (два скрина, к примеру в 11:00 и в 13:00) и с 18:00 до 22:00 (так же 2 временных метки), поочередно запустив закачку со следующих ресурсов:
> 1) Медиапортал.
> 2) ftp://213.130.0.5/pub/FreeBSD/frenzy_v03_release.iso
> 3) ftp://ftp.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/2X/ThinClientOS-3_0-sp3-r2062.iso
> 4) ftp://204.152.191.37/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.33.tar.gz
> ...


  у меня нет времени заниматься этой ерундой и что-то отправлять, подтверждать! я просто хочу получать ту скорость, за которую плачу. компенсацию ожидаю и без подобных манипуляций потому, что Вы действительно уже очень давно не давали даже половины скорости!
могу отправить лицевой счет и логин.
если этого не произойдет - это будет очередной минус Вашей компании. а терпение не резиновое

----------


## Telecom

В конце апреля был проведен ряд работ, после которых многие абоненты получили пакетную скорость. В качестве компенсации уже продлен срок бесплатного пользования турбоночи до 31 мая.
Без подтверждения фактов продолжающегося  недополучения скорости другой  бонус предоставляться не будет.
Пишите в ЛС, обсудим варианты подтверждения недополучения скорости.

----------


## dicty

Пытаюсь найти альтернативу выделенке в офис от одного провайдера с ОЧЕНЬ драконовскими ценами. В течение месяца ТРИЖДЫ давал заявку в Вегу, один раз с сайта, письменно, два раза по телефону. В последний раз видимо попал не только на вежливого, но и понятливого оператора. Заявку даже оформили. Обещали через три дня дать ответ о возможной скорости и типе подключения (райончик у нас глухой). Прошло 8 дней, после напоминания пообещали заявке поставить статус "СРОЧНО" и связаться через выходные.
То ли я чего-то не понимаю, то ли им деньги не нужны.
И ладно бы, частное лицо.. Но запрос был таким: любой максимально быстрый интернет, вплоть до оптики отдельным каналом, тут деньги совсем другие.
С ужасом думаю, что будет при перебоях канала, сколько будет отрабатываться заявка.. 
Может, остаться на старой доброй медленной и ОЧЕНЬ дорогой выделенной линии? И "никто никуда не идет"?
*Telecom*, у Вас есть возможность в договоре прописать драконовские меры к Вам в случае незапланированного перебоя в работе канала? Или мне расскажут про "стандартный для всех" договор?

----------


## Telecom

*dicty*
Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС контактную информацию и адрес по которому хотите получить услугу.
В понедельник с Вами свяжутся.

----------


## dicty

Повторюсь:



> *Telecom*, у Вас есть возможность в договоре прописать драконовские меры к Вам в случае незапланированного перебоя в работе канала?

----------


## marchelly

> *Telecom*, у Вас есть возможность в договоре прописать драконовские меры к Вам в случае незапланированного перебоя в работе канала? Или мне расскажут про "стандартный для всех" договор?


 Очень интересный момент. Готов платить абонплату в двойном размере, с компенсацией каждого часа простоя в размере 20грн. Потери пакетов в % от общего трафика от этой суммы. 

Вопрос №2. Снова возник из прошлого: Скорость между точками включения матрица и цсс внутри сети Вега не превышает 50кбит/сек. Длится уже более двух недель. Техническая подержка оформлять заявку отказывается. Просто сообщает что в компании имеются проблемы. Все. Прокомментируйте пожалуйста. Мои данные у вас в ЛС имеются еще с предыдущей переписки. 

Вопрос  №3. Возможна ли организация прямой маршрутизации без поднятия ppp туннелей прямо на сетевой интерфейс моего статического IP. 
Спасибо!

----------


## dicty

> с компенсацией каждого часа простоя в размере 20грн. Потери пакетов в % от общего трафика от этой суммы.


 ..и потом уже провайдер будет должен. Это как про электросчетчик, крутящийся в обратную сторону.
Более чем уверен, что никаких подвижек в изменении стандартного договора пользователь не дождется. "Не нравится, не подключайтесь".
Это я наудачу спросил, а вдруг... К сожалению, никто не хочет в огромной компании рвать пятую точку из-за какого-то "пользователя", готового залатить пусть даже двойную-тройную цену, но за безупречное качество услуг. Или за пользователя, который заплатил немаленькие деньги за оптику и жирный, стабильный канал. Не тот полет.

----------


## vlad11

> К сожалению, никто не хочет в огромной компании рвать пятую точку из-за какого-то "пользователя", готового залатить пусть даже двойную-тройную цену, но за безупречное качество услуг.


 Безупречное качество стоит раз в 10 дороже.
Посмотрите стоимость услуг для юр лиц.

----------


## A.G.P.

Господа, у кого-то получилось настроить подключение в Windows 7 по L2TP? Интересует вариант без полного отключения встроенного фаервола.

----------


## ODESIT

> Господа, у кого-то получилось настроить подключение в Windows 7 по L2TP? Интересует вариант без полного отключения встроенного фаервола.


 добавить в осключение порты 
l2tp		1701/tcp    l2tp
l2tp		1701/udp    l2tp

----------


## igor15

Пишите заявление на перерасчёт и жалобу я уже это сделал в абонентском отделе может так что то сдвинется!!!

----------


## marchelly

> Пишите заявление на перерасчёт и жалобу я уже это сделал в абонентском отделе может так что то сдвинется!!!


 Ничего не меняется. Компенсируют время простоя указанное в заявке.

----------


## A.G.P.

ODESIT, спасибо, заработало.

----------


## kyberot

Кому нужен чек с пополнением для "Оптимы", а то взял по ошибке?

----------


## ZSerge

Опять проблемы.

----------


## Quattro

> Опять проблемы.


 картинка не увеличивается

----------


## ODESIT

то о чём говорил Telecom как должны выглядеть примерно замеры скорости
мерял так в феврале когда проблемы со скоростью были

по поводу программы можно использовать networx она бесплатна и не в чём не уступает аналогам

----------


## Loud_Swir

Я уже все замеры сделал и отправил.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Одна из 4-х временных меток**1 временная метка 14 мая 2010г, начал фиксировать в 16:17*
Медиапортал: 



link #2


link #3


link #4


link #5


link #6


link #4/5/6 (одновременно)

----------


## Dizico



----------


## Quattro

> 


 мы хотим видеть тесты уже не с веги уважаемый

----------


## dicty

> Безупречное качество стоит раз в 10 дороже.
> Посмотрите стоимость услуг для юр лиц.


 Так я и обращался, как юрлицо. Вот только отношение и качество будет ли безупречным? Ведь техподдержка одна.

----------


## Dizico

> мы хотим видеть тесты уже не с веги уважаемый


 Та я с удовольствием )))) да только вот все еще жду подключения датагруп ))  договор заключен 28 звонил в абонку сказали до 21 подключат типа праздников много было )))

----------


## Harsh

> Кому нужен чек с пополнением для "Оптимы", а то взял по ошибке?


 На какую сумму?

----------


## dicty

*Telecom*, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, этот и этот посты.
Что-то, почитав ветку о ЦСС (это ведь Ваша сеть тоже?) отпало желание подключаться.
И спрошу еще раз: возможно ли изменение будущего договора с нашей компанией и Вегой нашим юристом?

----------


## kyberot

> На какую сумму?


 На 100 грн.

----------


## Telecom

*dicty*
По первой ссылке - вышел мастер и констатировал:
"Проблема с проводкой абонента. Устранено."

По второй ссылке у меня нет никакой информации об отписавшемся. Через форум он не обращался, поэтому не могу ничего сказать.

----------


## =LEX=

На данный момент мне в абонотделе посоветовали перейти на пакет 1,5 мегабита, чтобы не переплачивать и не писать постоянные заявления на перерасчет. Буду ждать стабилизации  скорости, тогда и буду возвращаться на 5 миегабит, если долго не будет улучшения качества, придется искать провайдера, который сможет к нам затянуть оптику...

P.S. Жаль, что у Вас так долго решаются проблемы с качеством связи (возможно и не по вашей вине, а провайдера верхнего уровня).

----------


## dicty

*=LEX=*, также интересует оптика. Вроде АстраТелеком подрядилась, но цена за прокладку - космическая

----------


## =LEX=

*dicty*, за АстраТелеком спасибо, но цены у них космические не только за прокладку, но и абонплата далеко не из средних.

----------


## Misteri

У меня такой организационный вопрос.... планирутеся ли у вас в компнии обновлять оборудование и линии для того чтоб нормально обслуживать всех ваших абонентов??? так как высокий пинг и дисконект при  стабильно работающем ADSL канале уже надоедать начинают... особенно пинги после 20:00 по 1000-2000....

----------


## ODESIT

> У меня такой организационный вопрос.... планирутеся ли у вас в компнии обновлять оборудование и линии для того чтоб нормально обслуживать всех ваших абонентов??? так как высокий пинг и дисконект при  стабильно работающем ADSL канале уже надоедать начинают... особенно пинги после 20:00 по 1000-2000....


 так недавно обновляли оборудование практически на всей сети

----------


## Misteri

> так недавно обновляли оборудование практически на всей сети


 а я то  думаю чего у меня последнии 3-4 недели вечерами пинг такой, что хоть стреляйся..... наверно с оборудованием был не upgrade, а downgrade....
хорошо, тогда такой вопрос... если купить статический IP адресс повлияет ли это на пинг или ещё на чтото??

----------


## vlad11

> хорошо, тогда такой вопрос... если купить статический IP адресс повлияет ли это на пинг или ещё на чтото??


 пинг не понизится  :smileflag:

----------


## =LEX=

> а я то  думаю чего у меня последнии 3-4 недели вечерами пинг такой, что хоть стреляйся..... наверно с оборудованием был не upgrade, а downgrade....
> хорошо, тогда такой вопрос... если купить статический IP адресс повлияет ли это на пинг или ещё на чтото??


 Как Вы считаете, замена водопроводного крана с советского на итальянский увеличит давление воды?
Думаю в описанной Вами ситуации результат будет тот же.

По поводу последствий, надо думать о хорошем фаерволе, так как "голой попой наружу" сидеть опасно.

P.S. А вообще, надо конкретизировать (ping от куда). Судя по 



> У меня такой организационный вопрос.... планирутеся ли у вас в компнии обновлять оборудование и линии для того чтоб нормально обслуживать всех ваших абонентов??? так как высокий пинг и дисконект при  стабильно работающем ADSL канале уже надоедать начинают... особенно пинги после 20:00 по 1000-2000....


 речь идет об онлайн игре какой-то?

----------


## Quattro

> тогда такой вопрос... если купить статический IP адресс повлияет ли это на пинг или ещё на чтото??


 нет не уменьшиться пинг.
Вы это... трасировочки сделайте на нужные вам сервера после 20,00 и выложите сюда, вот там будет видно, что к чему

----------


## marchelly

игры - зло и головная боль интернет провайдеров.

----------


## Misteri

> Как Вы считаете, замена водопроводного крана с советского на итальянский увеличит давление воды?
> Думаю в описанной Вами ситуации результат будет тот же.


 это вообще к чему сказно было??? я тут за антивиры ничё не говорил. так как лицуха каспера имеется.

ну вообще-то пинг я так и проверяю.... трасировой и больше никак.. в онлайн игры не играю... просто бесит когда страницы порой по 30 сек открываются....
Тех. роддержка "супер" минут 10 мне втирали что вы себе IP адресс купите и у вас сразу интернет летать будет....




Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.128.41]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    32 ms    10 ms     7 ms  10.128.4.8
  2   347 ms   279 ms   193 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3    85 ms    25 ms    12 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4   101 ms    86 ms   159 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-4-1GE.lviv.ucomline.net [78.1
11.214.94]
  5   127 ms   220 ms   195 ms  xe-8-3-0.edge6.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [195.16.161
.93]
  6  1981 ms    65 ms    53 ms  ae-32-89.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.132
]
  7   241 ms    65 ms   116 ms  mci-level3-ge.frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.63.78]

  8   100 ms   110 ms    71 ms  ge-0-3-0.XT1.FFT1.ALTER.NET [146.188.4.29]
  9   651 ms    47 ms    58 ms  GigabitEthernet1-0-0.GW5.FFT4.ALTER.NET [149.227
.17.125]
 10   178 ms   145 ms   190 ms  ude203025.Frankfurt4.de.ALTER.NET [139.4.81.78]

 11   133 ms    87 ms   141 ms  cat01.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.157.74]
 12   147 ms   134 ms   128 ms  mailru-KK12-1-gw.Moscow.gldn.net [195.239.8.10]

 13   556 ms    86 ms   229 ms  mail.ru [217.69.128.41]

Трассировка завершена.

это в 0:33 когда линия уже более менее не загружена в будний день....

----------


## marchelly

Telecom, уменьшите, пожалуйста, на днс серверах значения ttl а то часами приходится ждать пока зарезолвятся новые субдомены. (цсс) матричные вроде нормально подхватывают.
Вобще, насколько я вижу цсс выдает один нормальный днс только медленный а второй вобще не резолвится.
Матрица:
217.146.240.130 ok
217.146.241.2 ok
цсс
83.143.232.1 ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
83.143.232.4 долго обновляется кеш.

Спасибо. Жду результата в ближайшее время.

----------


## LukasAddon

Я использую гугловские 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 а уже после них стоят матричные как резерв.
=)

Чего и всем советую.

----------


## Quattro

> 2   347 ms   279 ms   193 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]


  :smileflag:  ну как бэ все ясно. На втором хопе 350-200 мс))))))))))) жуть

и вот это очень посмеяло:
 6  *1981 ms*    65 ms    53 ms  ae-32-89.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.132]

Кинь трассу пожалуйста на 91.204.123.4

----------


## =LEX=

> это вообще к чему сказно было??? я тут за антивиры ничё не говорил. так как лицуха каспера имеется.


 Это была аналогия динамического айпишника (советский кран (noname) - динамика IP) и статического айпишника (итальянский кран (есть название фирмы) - статика)

В моем предыдущем сообщении ничего не говорилось про антивир.

----------


## Telecom

> Telecom, уменьшите, пожалуйста, на днс серверах значения ttl а то часами приходится ждать пока зарезолвятся новые субдомены. (цсс) матричные вроде нормально подхватывают.
> Вобще, насколько я вижу цсс выдает один нормальный днс только медленный а второй вобще не резолвится.
> Матрица:
> 217.146.240.130 ok
> 217.146.241.2 ok
> цсс
> 83.143.232.1 ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
> 83.143.232.4 долго обновляется кеш.
> 
> Спасибо. Жду результата в ближайшее время.


 ДНС 83.143.232.1 - временно недоступен по техническим причинам
ДНС 83.143.232.4 - настроен оптимальным для его конфигурации образом
Вы вполне можете прописать матричные днс:
217.146.240.130
217.146.241.2

----------


## Моральный

> На данный момент мне в абонотделе посоветовали перейти на пакет 1,5 мегабита, чтобы не переплачивать и не писать постоянные заявления на перерасчет. Буду ждать стабилизации  скорости, тогда и буду возвращаться на 5 миегабит, если долго не будет улучшения качества, придется искать провайдера, который сможет к нам затянуть оптику...
> 
> P.S. Жаль, что у Вас так долго решаются проблемы с качеством связи (возможно и не по вашей вине, а провайдера верхнего уровня).


 По этой же причине взял себе пакет 2 мегабита. Посмотрю, если качество скорости будет стабильное - перейду на 5. А пока жду. Не хочется платить больше за плохую скорость.

----------


## Misteri

> Кинь трассу пожалуйста на 91.204.123.4


 
Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    22 ms    28 ms    15 ms  10.128.4.3
  2   169 ms   132 ms    80 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3   187 ms   187 ms    87 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4   154 ms   225 ms   209 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.202]
  5   141 ms    55 ms   147 ms  ett-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.77]
  6   989 ms    41 ms    84 ms  78.154.171.78.ett.ua [78.154.171.78]
  7   172 ms   150 ms    69 ms  132.120.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.120.132]
  8    69 ms   124 ms   110 ms  4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## Quattro

> Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
> с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
> 
>   1    22 ms    28 ms    15 ms  10.128.4.3
>   2   169 ms   132 ms    80 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
>   3   187 ms   187 ms    87 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
> net [93.178.204.177]
>   4   154 ms   225 ms   209 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
> 130.29.202]
> ...


 это печально... это просто шок... это украинский ресурс, даже не РФ... ппц.

----------


## Jenya_

> это печально... это просто шок... это украинский ресурс, даже не РФ... ппц.


 Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  192.168.1.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  st-uif-01.sys.css.ua [83.143.232.42]
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  st-g-u0-b0.sys.css.ua [212.15.128.65]
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  5    12 ms    11 ms    12 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.202]
  6    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ett-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.77]
  7    18 ms    19 ms    18 ms  78.154.171.78.ett.ua [78.154.171.78]
  8    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  132.120.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.120.132]
  9    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]

Трассировка завершена.
Тоже АДСЛ...

----------


## Dizico

Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  3    13 ms    14 ms    14 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  4    10 ms    13 ms     9 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  5    17 ms    20 ms    19 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.202]
  6    18 ms    29 ms    21 ms  ett-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.77]
  7    24 ms    24 ms    23 ms  78.154.171.78.ett.ua [78.154.171.78]
  8    23 ms    24 ms    24 ms  132.120.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.120.132]
  9    26 ms    24 ms    23 ms  4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## dicty

Вот и прошло три недели с момента моей первой заявки подключения офиса к сети Интернет "на любой максимально возможной" скорости с поддержкой MX-записей почтовика и реальным выделенным IP-адресом.
Обращения на горячую линию вселяли огромную надежду о том, что в Веге внутри все так же, как и в техподдржке. Быстро, вежливо.
Надежда угасла после недели ожидания "мы вам перезвоним, как только узнаем техническую возможность".
Не вопрос, подумал я и позвонил еще раз напомнить, все ж мы люди и всё понимаем. Параллельно продублировал свою заявку через форму отправки заявок на сайте Веги.
Вы не поверите, через неделю я написал сюда, на что уважаемый * Telecom* пообещал, что со мной свяжутся. Связались, ага... Мало того, что менеджер ЦСС не знал моего прямого контактного телефона, указанного в заявках (пришлось искать меня через секретаря), но и не имел представления об остальных требованиях к каналу.
Мы ж люди не гордые, корона с головы не упадет, перечислил еще раз требования и.. получил на факс банальное стандартное коммерческое предложение на АДСЛ подключение юридических лиц + стоимости IP-адреса. О поддержке почты ни слова в предложении, о возможности/невозможности проведения оптики тоже ни слова, ну да ладно.. этому не место в коммерческом.
Звонок этому менеджеру - просьба прислать стандартный договор для ознакомления и.... ответ "..я сейчас в дороге.." ......опять неделю тишина.
Это стиль работы такой, что-ли?
"..промаринуйте хорошенько клиента примерно неделю, затем можно ставить его в духовку, разогретую до 210 градусов..."
Уважаемый *Telecom*, хочется, однако, комментариев.

----------


## shmargen

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мат_(шахматы)

----------


## Misteri

> Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
> с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
> 
>   1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  192.168.1.1
>   2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  st-uif-01.sys.css.ua [83.143.232.42]
>   3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  st-g-u0-b0.sys.css.ua [212.15.128.65]
>   4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
> net [93.178.204.177]
>   5    12 ms    11 ms    12 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
> ...


 это моя мечта блин......

----------


## Quattro

не Vega

----------


## Skyforce

C:\Users\Sky>tracert 91.204.123.4

Трассировка маршрута к 4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms     10.128.4.2
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ST-G-u2-04.sys.css.ua [217.146.240.28]
  3     5 ms    <1 мс     1 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-2-222dot1q.odessa.ucomline.
net [93.178.204.177]
  4    17 ms    19 ms    14 ms  core-0-wsx670410ge-3-1GE.kiev.ucomline.net [213.
130.29.202]
  5    12 ms     8 ms     8 ms  ett-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.77]
  6    14 ms    16 ms    14 ms  78.154.171.78.ett.ua [78.154.171.78]
  7    35 ms    34 ms    16 ms  132.120.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.120.132]
  8    15 ms    16 ms    14 ms  4.123.204.91.enterra.dp.ua [91.204.123.4]

Вега, и че ?!

----------


## ovacol

А почему уже сутки не работает медиапортал?( Это же наше все

----------


## kyberot

Я тоже не мог качать ничего.

----------


## IgalF

С 7 марта была заявка на плохую работу интернета, 2 дважды приходили сотрудники Веги.
Толку - ноль.

----------


## Quattro

> была заявка на плохую работу интернета


 чем именно характеризовалась данная плохая работа?

----------


## IgalF

Соединение с интернетом происходило сразу.
Но на этом и все.
Интернет не работал.
Скорость равна 0.
Хочу сразу сказать - стоит ХР сервис пак 3. Вирусов не было. Проверялась машинка неоднократно. Я неоднократно указывал на шум в телефонной линии как возможную причину.
Результат -0.

----------


## Quattro

> Соединение с интернетом происходило сразу.
> Но на этом и все.
> Интернет не работал.
> Скорость равна 0.
> Хочу сразу сказать - стоит ХР сервис пак 3. Вирусов не было. Проверялась машинка неоднократно. Я неоднократно указывал на шум в телефонной линии как возможную причину.
> Результат -0.


 а у меня было подобное на укртелекоме. Проблема была в следующем: интернет подключался и был но внезапно переодически начинала мигать лампочка DSL на модеме, при этом телефон работал нормально. Так начало происходить очень часто! И что самое гадкое на выходных почти два дня из трех суток не было интернета.
 Звонил в ТП они мне бла бла бла придет мастер...
 Мастер пришел через недели 3... поковырялся в розетке телефонной, что то там вставил какие то клемы померял чо то, и что то буркая себе под нос ушел, сказал что придет другой мастер.
 Пришел другой мастер но уже недели через полторы от ухода после первого, между этими посещениями я пытался бомбить ТП по телефону.
Короче второй мастер сказал что на линии провод мой телефонный соприкасается с источником высокого напряжения и потому так происходит. И вдобавок добавил, что провод этот находится где то под землей до станции а не между квартирой и подьездом, потому что во время проверки он ходил до щитка на улице где то.
 Короче ушел и сказал что тут надо менять линию, но т.к. линия под землей и они не могут определить место соприкосновения - это невозможно сделать. 
 Итак проблема решается уже не много не мало 1,5 месяца и то с почти каждодневными звонками в ТП. В конце концов я позвонил в последний раз спустя неделю после ухода второго мастера и сказал оператору ТП, что день два и я иду расторгать договор за такие некачественные услуги.
 И что вы думаете?
На следующий день приехали два молодых парня на грузовой ГАЗели и громко матерясь на первого и второго мастеров которые приходили, начали заменять мне проводку от подьезда до квартиры на какой-то белый экранированный крутой кабель.
 Неделю интернет работал нормально, я не видел мигающей лампочки, хотя пять рабочих дней я на работе с 9 до 18:00 возможно в эти обрезки времени он и пропадал.

----------


## Petr

обращал кто внимание на http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/loyal

вот как ) постоянным клиентам - надбавка за лояльность.

----------


## E-Town

не работает интернет и телефон уже месяц! 349018.
ремонтники пришли - нашли якобы обрыв кабеля и пропали, пообещав передать заявку в другой отдел, занимающийся ремонтом линий.
контактный номер - 0934473606

ПРОШУ скорей решить проблему.

написал бы тут больше и эмоциональней, но нет такой сейчас возможности.

----------


## Telecom

E-Town, 
Ведется ремонт магистрального кабеля, ориентировочный срок восстановления 28.05.2010

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

Вега, это случаем не объединение ЦСС,ФАРЛЕП и ОПТИМА ???.... жуткая контора ...

----------


## Smiling

> Вега, это случаем не объединение ЦСС,ФАРЛЕП и ОПТИМА ???.... жуткая контора ...


 Да, это они! Обоснуйте свой вывод по поводу жуткости.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

обосновываю: где то в 20х числах января 2008 г пропал телефон (Оптима,они как раз тогда объеденились) звоню в ТП...мол не работает телефон..ой извините у нас обрыв работаем,через неделю включим,звоню через неделю,ответ примерно такой же,,,ладно жду ещё неделю...и так до мая...короче куча обещаний и мертво.....хорошо,что я тогда взял телефон от *КОМСТАР*....В 20х числах мая того же года,  звонок (у Вас должок за 4 мес).............расторжение договора уже отдельная тема,,,,,да а денег я им не заплатил,по идее они мне должны платить неустойку,,,до обрыва на счету было гр 20 или 30 не помню......я думаю и на сегодняшний день,там ничего не изменилось....полный отстой

----------


## racer

Тем временем Вега несколько снизила цены на интернет в Одессе:
АДСЛ - http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/megadom
Оптика - http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/bezlimitnyy

----------


## E-Town

> не работает интернет и телефон уже месяц! 349018.
> ремонтники пришли - нашли якобы обрыв кабеля и пропали, пообещав передать заявку в другой отдел, занимающийся ремонтом линий.
> контактный номер - 0934473606
> 
> ПРОШУ скорей решить проблему.
> 
> написал бы тут больше и эмоциональней, но нет такой сейчас возможности.
> 
> 
> ...


 *Telecom* про  ремонт мне слабо верится. Это частный сектор и соседям тянули кабель рядом  с нашим. У них так же были проблемы, но их оперативно решили еще в начале мая. не могу понять зачем ремонтникам так сильно требовалось моё присутствие дома, так как обрыв нашли далеко за пределами двора. 

В общем сегодня проблема таки устранили после очередных разборок в офисе вашей компании. Устал уже обрисовывать ситуацию, поэтому и тут не буду.

Ремонтные службы просто провал.

----------


## Soxo

> Тем временем Вега несколько снизила цены на интернет в Одессе:
> АДСЛ - http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/megadom
> Оптика - http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/bezlimitnyy


 Телеком- прокоментируйте пунктик 
---
-смена существующего тарифного плана при условии перехода на тарифный план с большей абонентской платой - бесплатно;
-смена тарифного плана при условии перехода на тарифный план с меньшей абонентской платой - 25,00 грн.
---
А если  пакет был 5= 99гр, нынче  8 =99гр- то я так понимаю  меньше  денег не стала оплата=  переход бесплатный???
 И снова тока идти стоят в очереди да пистаь заявление на переход что ли, в телефонном режиме никак???

----------


## Telecom

*Soxo*
25грн. не взимаются.
Если есть персональный код абонента, то можно совершить переход в телефонном режиме.
Если нет кода, то только поход в абонентский отдел и написание заявления... заодно напишите заявление на персональный код и в дальнейшем будете решать такие вопросы в телефонном режиме.

----------


## Inviz

*Telecom*
Подскажите пожалуйста, 
МегаДом новый_Акционный 10  нужно менять на «Безлимитный  10» для уменьшения абонплаты?

----------


## =LEX=

Отпишитесь тут, кто на ЦСС АДСЛ, скорость нормализовалась или все по прежнему (ниже заявленной более чем на 50%)?

----------


## anray

Сменил по телефону тариф 8 на новый 8 с помощью персонального кода. Но для смены тарифа на выделенный IP, придется таки идти бумажки писать. Когда уже все по этому коду можно будет делать?

----------


## ZSerge

> Отпишитесь тут, кто на ЦСС АДСЛ, скорость нормализовалась или все по прежнему (ниже заявленной более чем на 50%)?


 Нормализовалась, долго ждал этого.Вот только обрывами еще мучаюсь.

----------


## ZSerge

> Отпишитесь тут, кто на ЦСС АДСЛ, скорость нормализовалась или все по прежнему (ниже заявленной более чем на 50%)?


 



Очень часто бывают вот такие 5 секундные падения соединения.

----------


## Telecom

*ZSerge*
У Вас сессию поднимает модем.
Сегодня в 10:40:28 сессию разоравал Ваш модем... и в ту же секунду (10:40:28) снова подключился. Как следствие провал на графике.
Скажите, пропадает ли DSL при разрыве?
Только, что обрыв произошел с моей подачи.

----------


## ZSerge



----------


## ZSerge

> *ZSerge*
> У Вас сессию поднимает модем.
> Сегодня в 10:40:28 сессию разоравал Ваш модем... и в ту же секунду (10:40:28) снова подключился. Как следствие провал на графике.
> Скажите, пропадает ли DSL при разрыве?
> Только, что обрыв произошел с моей подачи.


 То есть проблема в модеме?Если так, то он приобретен у ЦСС и есть как понимаю на него гарантия, могу ли я его поменять?

----------


## Telecom

*ZSerge*
Если Вы считаете, что проблема однозначно в нем, то приносите модем на Куйбышева 6 и дальше все зависит от заключения нашего инженера.

НО, я задал вопрос, на который Вы не ответили.
Напишите, пожалуйста, рвется ли DSL сигнал в момент обрыва.
И просьба, отписывайте сегодня каждый раз, когда происходит обрыв мне в ЛС.

----------


## hius

Ув. Телеком,
Я переключился на новый тарифный план и теперь в личном кабинете указано:
«Базовый пакет интернет "Мега-Дом 4096 (04.06.10)"»
Что значит эта дата?

----------


## Telecom

*hius*
Введен такой стандарт названий ТП. Дата в тарифе указывает на дату ввода тарифа. Мы предоставили одесситам возможность активировать новые пакеты не с 4 июня, одновременно со всей Украиной, а уже в мае.

----------


## nick_2000

Ув. Телеком,
Я вчера также перешёл на новый тариф с 1,5 на 2 Мб/с, при этом скорость 1-1,3 Мб/с и очень высокие пинги (в сравнении с теми что приводили несколько страниц назад). Мне обращаться в техподдержку или не имеет смысла?

----------


## Telecom

*nick_2000*
Обращаться не нужно.
Отписал в ЛС.

----------


## staniv

Будьте любезны, а "Домашний интернет" компании "Фарлеп", "оно" же "Матрица" здесь обсуждается? "Это" часть "Веги"? Или для "этого" есть другая ветка? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Telecom

*staniv*
Здесь   :smileflag:

----------


## staniv

> Будьте любезны, а "Домашний интернет" компании "Фарлеп", "оно" же "Матрица" здесь обсуждается? "Это" часть "Веги"? Или для "этого" есть другая ветка? Спасибо заранее.


 


> *staniv*
> Здесь


 Да-ааа...И техподдержка "этого" здесь присутствует? У меня просто с 14.05.10. нет интернета практически. Дом на Вильямса. Вчера-сегодня, вроде зашевелился, даже заявку сняли сегодня...И  через 30 мин. опять.... Звоню 147,5, а там оператор №427 (из Львова ) отвечает, что у нас здесь (!) отключение эл.энергии на Таирова, в домах, где установлены "свичи", последовательно к моему "свичу". Посоветовал заяву писать на перерасчёт...Даже адреса абон. пунктов продиктовал в Одессе.
Интересно узнать, мнение присутствующих, действительно ли такая глобализация улучшит качество/надёжность интернета и обслуживания? Или может надо тикать к другому, менее глобальному, оператору?

----------


## Tatkaaa

> Интересно узнать, мнение присутствующих, действительно ли такая глобализация улучшит качество/надёжность интернета и обслуживания? Или может надо тикать к другому, менее глобальному, оператору?


 У меня было ЦСС, а сейчас ВЕГА. Обрывы постоянные((((.Дозвонилась в тех. поддержку в воскресенье приняли заявку и сказали звоните завтра узнавайте результаты, так интернет вообще пропал. Звонила понедельник, вторник, среда(дозвонится надо иметь терпение висеть на линии, вчера 12 мин, остальные дни не засекала, ну очень долго) ответ один-ведутся расширенные измерения линии.

----------


## Моральный

> У меня было ЦСС, а сейчас ВЕГА. Обрывы постоянные((((.Дозвонилась в тех. поддержку в воскресенье приняли заявку и сказали звоните завтра узнавайте результаты, так интернет вообще пропал. Звонила понедельник, вторник, среда(дозвонится надо иметь терпение висеть на линии, вчера 12 мин, остальные дни не засекала, ну очень долго) ответ один-ведутся расширенные измерения линии.


 Интересно - это затронет всех пользователей? Или только определенные районы. 
У меня пару раз всего обрывался инет. И всего один раз на  долго (1 день). А так я вполне доволен.

----------


## igor7

никого не затронет,(кроме абонента, кому делают расширенные измерения).Расширенные измерения, по простому - детальное изучение параметров линии(наличие пониженной изоляции,посторонней батареи,максимальная пропускная способность,длина и т.д)

----------


## hius

> *hius*
> Введен такой стандарт названий ТП. Дата в тарифе указывает на дату ввода тарифа. Мы предоставили одесситам возможность активировать новые пакеты не с 4 июня, одновременно со всей Украиной, а уже в мае.


 Это очень хорошо, но реальная скорость осталась с прошлого тарифного плана 1.5 мбит/с. Повысится с 4 июня?
С матрицы качает 850 кбайт/с.

----------


## Parure

Уже около недели не работает матрица, заявку оставляли, результата 0(

----------


## Inviz

Капец какой-то. Попытавшись в очередной раз воспользоваться персональным кодом абонента натолкнулись на то же самое препятствие, что и раньше - оператор не в курсе данной услуги. Т.к. звонили с мобильного (в доп соглашении указали именно его) за 8 минут ожидания деньги на счету закончились и попытка успехом не увенчалась

----------


## igor7

> Уже около недели не работает матрица, заявку оставляли, результата 0(


 кабель вырезали?

----------


## Parure

Не знаю, тех поддержка тока говорит, что ждите... а вырубился он после отключения света на поскоте на сутки

----------


## dicty

> ?.... жуткая контора ...


 Я, таки, через месяц после первого обращения к оператору Веги получил информацию об условиях подключения.
*Telecom*, почему клиенту навязывается договор о нерасторжении контракта на год? Мне сообщил менеджер, что без подписания этого допсоглашения я не смогу подключиться.
Хотя, штраф там мизерный - "возврат скидки при подключении". То есть мне скидку сделали, я отключился, стал плохим клиентом, на меня обиделись и потребовали взад выданную скидку.. Класс. Шоб я так жил.
За сим откланяюсь. Действительно, жуткая контора.

----------


## Telecom

*hius*
Актуальна ли проблема с пакетом?
Пришлите свои данные (ФИО на ком договор и логин) мне в ЛС.

----------


## hius

Ув. Телеком,
Спасибо, 2ip.ru показывает 4 мбит/с.

----------


## A.G.P.

Что-то сегодня начиная с 16.20 модем постоянно теряет соединение (гаснет индикатор DSL, потом мигает, начинает восстанавливать соединение, после чего держит минуту-две и опять теряет). Уже практически час такое происходит.
Кстати, практически каждый день такая ситуация наблюдается (раза 4-5 на день) но не столь продолжительно (всего минут на 5-10). 
Это у всех так?

----------


## Tatkaaa

[QUOTE=A.G.P.;12278542]Что-то сегодня начиная с 16.20 модем постоянно теряет соединение (гаснет индикатор DSL, потом мигает, начинает восстанавливать соединение, после чего держит минуту-две и опять теряет). Уже практически час такое происходит.
У меня такое каждый день.(((((( Вчера были монтеры, сказали что сделали,порт подвис. Но  ни чего не изменилось.((((

----------


## rakywok

чесно! ваша вега уже задолбала! я думал брат шутит, но я смотрю что правда! за час буквально интернет пропал 2 раза, и так каждый день обрывы и не на одну минуту!

----------


## Telecom

Если ситуация актуальна, пришлите мне в ЛС данные: ФИО владельца по договору и логин.

----------


## D1m4er

только у меня сегодня скорость интернета 100-200кбит/с ?! хотя тариф до 8мбит
вообще нереально что либо делать....

----------


## Telecom

*D1m4er*
forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=40035

----------


## Matroc

2 Telecom 

Добрый день.
Хотелось бы посоветоваться с вами...
Существует следующая ситуация: необходимо разорвать договор с "Вегой", но тот человек, на которого оформлен договор, находится в другой стране на данный момент, и неизвестно когда вернется назад, может ли разорвать договор его супруга, имея например, ксерокс страниц паспорта и свидетельство о браке или же с помощью других документов??

p.s. Подключен к матрице с 2004года, но мягко говоря "Отстойное" качество интернета, последние 3 месяца, заставило сменить провайдера.  :цензура!!!:

----------


## Telecom

*Matroc*
Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС, что Вас не устраивало в последние 3 месяца, с какими проблемами столкнулись?

----------


## Matroc

> *Matroc*
> Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС, что Вас не устраивало в последние 3 месяца, с какими проблемами столкнулись?


 на данный момент проблема не в том, что инет сегодня целый день теряет пакеты в сети и не в том, что 4 дня назад 1.5 дня не было инета из-за коммутатора на Таирова, и даже не в том что каждую неделю какие-то происшествия.
Проблема в том, что решение принято и необходимо разорвать договор. Останавливает только выше описанная ситуация. В любом случае завтра буду в абонотделе решать проблему..

----------


## Matroc

> Уважаемы Telecom, что это за девушка типа управляющая решила меня забанить на вашем форуме за плохой отзыв? 
> 
> Это так сейчас можно к нотариусу идти?


 тебя хотя администратор техподдержки забанил  :smileflag: 

меня отключил от форума *WEB-мастер*, я в  теме постил скрины потерь пакетов и жаловался на качество интернета.

p.s. это ситуация убила своим "тупизмом" вебмастер сраный отключает пользователей которые пришли на форум решить проблему.

----------


## gls

*Кидалово от Веги или глюк биллинга
Для всех пользователей минидома и мегадома, где ведется подсчет трафика и последующий шейпинг сообщаю, что мной 23.05.2010 был заказан турбочас который длился с 8-17 по 9-22.

При этом считался как видно как турботрафик, так бизнес и даже немного локального. 


Техподдержка, на полном морозе ...запросы сделали в службу статистики. а там с глюком не согласны хотя он, очевиден.
После того как Алькар стал Оптимой, а Оптима Вегой мне очень не хочется дальше быть пользователем этой организации!!! А вам?*

----------


## ODESIT

жесть, больше размера букв не нашли ?

----------


## Smiling

Аж страшно стало.   Видать достали совсем.

----------


## ODESIT

> Аж страшно стало.   Видать достали совсем.


 да что тут страшного ?
1 человек в техпод звонил ?
2 форму через сайт в техпод отправлял ?
3 в личку к телекому обращался ?
орать мы все умеем пускай скажет он по одному из трёх действий какието телодвижения производил ? или чуть что сразу арать, и комп на вирусню пускай в начале проверит

----------


## igor7

ну а самому подсчитать, что час длится 8-17 до 9-17 ведь можно, естественно, что с 9-17 до 9-22 уже был бизнес трафик, т.е биллинг правильно отработал час, а вот отображение статистики конечно не корректное в этом Вы правы.
и вообще какой смысл брать тп по трафику,если хочеться покачать,ведь уже давно есть безлимитные тп

----------


## Matroc

> да что тут страшного ?
> 1 человек в техпод звонил ?
> 2 форму через сайт в техпод отправлял ?
> 3 в личку к телекому обращался ?
> орать мы все умеем пускай скажет он по одному из трёх действий какието телодвижения производил ? или чуть что сразу арать, и комп на вирусню пускай в начале проверит


 мб для тебя действительно буквы оказались маловаты 
он писал:



> ...Техподдержка, на полном морозе ...запросы сделали в службу статистики. а там с глюком не согласны хотя он, очевиден...

----------


## ODESIT

> мб для тебя действительно буквы оказались маловаты 
> он писал:


 честно скажу я даже не читал что там написано, так как противно читать такую писанину

----------


## gls

> и вообще какой смысл брать тп по трафику,если хочеться покачать,ведь уже давно есть безлимитные тп


 В безлимитах есть ограничение скорости, а минидоме плюс турбо - 8 мБит

----------


## igor7

а безлимит плюс турбо разве не 8М?

----------


## Telecom

*gls*
В ТП Вы обращались с вопросом трафика между турбоночью и турбочасом, утверждая, что ничего не качали в промежуток времени с 8:05 и до 8:17. 



График опровергает Ваши слова, о чем Вам и сообщили в тех. поддержке.

А 134Мб закачаны Вами во временной промежуток до 8:17.
Выставьте в статистике временной промежуток 8:15-9:22

----------


## igor7

а если выставить промежуток с 9-17 до 9-22?,что покажет?Это более интересней,выложите плиз статистику

----------


## Telecom

*gls* - Днепропетровский абонент Веги.
Турбочас все же длился с 8:17 до 9:22.
А тот трафик который нам виден, израсходован ДО активации турбочаса.

Вот статистика с 9:14 до 9:22


Если есть ещё вопросы, прошу в ЛС.

----------


## gls

Telecom 
*А 134Мб закачаны Вами во временной промежуток до 8:17.
Выставьте в статистике временной промежуток 8:15-9:22*
где это видно??? Вы прибавили 2 минуты в начале и трафик не поменялся . Если бы вы сделали с 08-15 по 08-17 тогда убедительно, а так - это глюк. 
На счет между 8-05 и 8-17 я не качал, но увы по вашему биллингу я доказать не могу!

----------


## gls

*Telecom*
если верить Вашему графику, то я качаю непрерывно, а как же статистика сессий, где видно, где есть перерывы между сессиями!

----------


## gls

*Telecom*
Вот достойный ответ представителя Веги на Севастопольском форуме:




> *РЫБКА*
> ..... Это очевидный глюк биллинга и проблема ваша решаема, только не в ТП вам надо звонить ......, а подойти в ваш отдел обслуживания и написать соответствующее заявление.


 а вот мой ответ:



> Вот сразу у меня к вам появилось уважение, поскольку вы сразу признали, что это глюк! Самое смешное, что первый из работников Веги кто это признал. Я собственно это и пытаюсь донести в массы, что глюки подобного рода бывают. Если бы ТП повела себя так, как сейчас вы, то проблем не было, а так меня вежливо послали. 134мБ в турбочасе меня не слишком волнуют, что бы я ехал в абон.отдел.

----------


## Telecom

*gls*
Добавленные 2 минуты, говорят о том, что этот трафик уже был закачан!!! До 8:17, ДО начала турбочаса!
График соединяет точки поставленные через определенный промежуток времени. Остальное видно в таблице трафика.

----------


## gls

*Telecom*
Вы посмотрите сколько раз я уже заказывал турбо-час, турбо-ночь и раз турбо-сутки и нигде подобного нет!. А это глюк и 2 минуты Ваши это спорно когда был трафик, то ли в эти 2 минуты, то ли в течении турбо-часа. Во всяком случае когда выводишь статистику именно турбо-часа, то с ваших рассуждений ( с которыми я не согласен) показвается трафик другого времени- это ли не ГЛЮК биллинга

----------


## gls

*Telecom*
И еще! подставте в статистику турбо-часа начальное время 8-17...8-29 по 9-22 и вы увидете бизнес трафик. И только начиная с 8-30 - ЕГО НЕТ!

----------


## Telecom

> *Кидалово от Веги или глюк биллинга
> Для всех пользователей минидома и мегадома, где ведется подсчет трафика и последующий шейпинг сообщаю, что мной 23.05.2010 был заказан турбочас который длился с 8-17 по 9-22.
> 
> При этом считался как видно как турботрафик, так бизнес и даже немного локального. 
> 
> 
> Техподдержка, на полном морозе ...запросы сделали в службу статистики. а там с глюком не согласны хотя он, очевиден.
> После того как Алькар стал Оптимой, а Оптима Вегой мне очень не хочется дальше быть пользователем этой организации!!! А вам?*


 *Официальный ответ от телекоммуникационной группы Vega:*  

Насколько мы понимаем, суть жалобы в следующем. Вы заказали турбоночь, которая длится с 23.00 до 8.05. После этого трафик начал тарифицироваться, и тарифицировался в течение 12 минут, после которых Вы заказали турбочас, с 8.17 до 9.22. (Сразу уточняем, что действие турборежима продлено нами на 5 минут. Зачем, станет понятно далее по тексту.) Основная претензия состоит в том, что с 8.17 до 9.22, во время действия турбочаса, скачалось 134 мегабайта бизнес-трафика.

Хотим обратить Ваше внимание на другой промежуток времени, с 8.05 до 8.17. Возьмем, для надежности период с 8.06 до 8.16, чтобы интервалы не пересекались. 



Здесь мы видим 628 мегабайт турботрафика, хотя в это время турборежим был отключен. Номер Вашего лицевого счета мы закрасили, чтобы скрин можно было опубликовать. Вы можете проверить достоверность информации сами в Вашем Личном кабинете. 

Почему так происходит? Дело в том, что наш биллинг работает не в realtime-режиме, он обсчитывает  и вносит в базу данных трафик порциями, раз в несколько (1-3) минут (учитывая эту особенность, мы добавили пятиминутный зазор в работе турборежима). После этого, раз в 10 минут, посчитанный трафик вносится в базу. Из-за этого в статистике могут наблюдаться сдвиги, когда турботрафик считается в то время, когда турборежим отключен, и бизнес трафик считается во время турборежима. На самом деле *тарифицируется* трафик правильно, хотя и *отображается* со сдвигом.

Проанализировав Ваши затраты и скачанный трафик за последние 2 месяца, мы предлагаем Вам перейти на тарифный план Мегадом 50. Затраты при этом увеличатся на 8 грн в месяц, но зато без потерь в скорости можно будет скачивать вдвое больший объем трафика без риска перебирать и переплачивать.

----------


## zico1

*Telecom*
Зачем поставили скриншот страницы пользователя с логином?

----------


## gls

*Telecom*
 Интересное "кино" получается ...я сделал с 8-05 по 8-17 и вот сделан скрин за это же время, но 23 мая в 20:22 ( вечером) - ТУРБО-ТРАФИКА там нет ...его, что "ДО РИСОВАЛИ"

----------


## igor7

ппц, мне уже до боли интерестно,где кто прав,я в форумах нигде не встревал, но заинтересовало,скинь плиз в личку свой логин,может как-то удасться узнать правду

----------


## Smiling

> ппц, мне уже до боли интерестно,где кто прав,я в форумах нигде не встревал, но заинтересовало,скинь плиз в личку свой логин,может как-то удасться узнать правду


 А вы извините кто?

----------


## igor7

извиняю,отвечаю - человек

----------


## gls

> ппц, мне уже до боли интерестно,где кто прав,я в форумах нигде не встревал, но заинтересовало,скинь плиз в личку свой логин,может как-то удасться узнать правду


 отправил

----------


## IgalF

> извиняю,отвечаю - человек


 А че не с большой буквы написано?  :smileflag: 
типа скромный?

----------


## igor7

Если заслужу, то будут писать с большой буквы

----------


## IgalF

Ладно, это все лирика.
Если не секрет то что с темой gls?

----------


## igor7

Пока результатов нет,знакомых оказывается сократили

----------


## 4aba

В середине 172ой страницы обещал отписаться как подключусь,
Наконец-то подключился, заключил договор 29 мая, очень хорошая женщина заключала, чувствовал что Я таки нужный клиент, но вначале дали неправильный наряд на кроссирование, вместо моего номера zzzzz-xy на zzzzz-yx , в среду приехал настройщик, Я увидел у него в бумажках неправильный номер, он настроил комп и модем (модем свой tp-link), переписал mac адрес, и сказал что когда кроссирование будет правильное то можно будет подключаться,  в четверг кросс был,  но ip не выдавался, позвонил настройщику он сказал в пятницу все будет норм, в пятницу ничего не изменилось, настройщик не брал трубку, позвонил в тех поддержку, сказали не прописан mac (собственно так Я и думал), оформили заявление, сказали ждать до понедельника,дозвонися настройщику, спокойно сказал что у меня досихпор не работает интернет, хотя должен уже 2 дня, он мне сказал "Ну и что?", хотелось написать на него жалобу, потом подумал, "его проблемы, закончу оназ, возможно таким же буду, хотя и не хочется", забил на настройщика, понял что остальные проблемы с моей стороны буду решать сам, сегодня, позвонил в техподдержку и сказал, что хочу заменить mac, через 10 минут позвонил парень уточнить правильность записи mac адреса, и через 5 минут позвонил удостовериться что подключение удалось. В четверг Я на модеме уже наблюдал максимальная скорость ко мне 5-6Мб/с(после перезагрузок модема разное значение, сейчас ровно 4), от меня 1Мб/c, подключился на пакет Мегадом  Новый 2М скорость speedtest.net 2-2.3 Мб/с (разные сервера), скорость отдачи 0.38 Мб/с не зависимо от серверов. 
 
скорость отдачи 0.39 Мб/с не зависимо от серверов.  
С Одессы скорость скачивания 3.2 Мб/с 
, 
Torrentы (вибырал где больше всего сидеров, принтскринил среднее, определяя "на глаз"):
Rutracker.org

a.od.ua

Вместе

P.S. Сейчас подключон через tp-link роутер. В общем, пока доволен, скоро активирую турбокнопку, посмотрю как там с максимальной скоростью, возможно перейду на пакет 4 или даже 6 мегабит. 
P.P.S. Насколько Я понял Vega не предоставляет реальный внешний ip, или както можно заказать, или поднять Апач при данных условиях?

----------


## igor7

Vega - не провайдер,типа бренд,я так понимаю у тебя матрица, а на матрице нужно реальный ip только заказывать,а по поводу пакета поднимать не спеши,предварительно узнай у тп какой профиль на порту у тебя стоит и какие параметры линии...

----------


## 4aba

Я думал после обьединения они стали одним провайдером, спасибо что открыли глаза, так сказать, а что означает "какой профиль на порту у тебя стоит"? а поднимать буду минимум со следующего месяца так что думаю хватит чтоб рассмотреть качество

----------


## Delux

> Я думал после обьединения они стали одним провайдером, спасибо что открыли глаза, так сказать, а что означает "какой профиль на порту у тебя стоит"? а поднимать буду минимум со следующего месяца так что думаю хватит чтоб рассмотреть качество


 Вега... это бренд, объединяющий в себе:



все компании существуют, т.к. с ними подписаны договора большого кол-во пользователей!


На счет "какой профиль на порту у тебя стоит" - это то кол-во скорости, которая максимум может выдержать твоя линия :smileflag:

----------


## igor7

просто судя по твоим данным спидтеста есть проблема с аплоадом,возможно могут появится обрывы,кстати скорость можешь потестить закачкой с сайта media.matrix.odessa.ua

----------


## 4aba

модем говорил 5-6 Мб/с сейчас говорит 4084 кб/с и не изменяется, аплоад раньше писал 1004 сейчас 484, это все меня удивило, может надо позвонить выяснить что это стряслось? в личном кабинете пишет, при тесте турбокнопки, максимальную чуть меньше 4 Мб/с  (изменяется от теста к тесту)

----------


## Delux

> модем говорил 5-6 Мб/с сейчас говорит 4084 кб/с и не изменяется, аплоад раньше писал 1004 сейчас 484, это все меня удивило, может надо позвонить выяснить что это стряслось? в личном кабинете пишет, при тесте турбокнопки, максимальную чуть меньше 4 Мб/с  (изменяется от теста к тесту)


 вот там в ЛК написано сколько максимум может выдержать твоя линия...

----------


## igor7

значит у тебя на порту сейчас стоит профиль 4М

----------


## 4aba

> значит у тебя на порту сейчас стоит профиль 4М(4096/512)


 спасибо,
тоесть его уже нельзя изменить? а почему тогда сначала писалось 5-6 мбит и 1004 на отдачу?

----------


## Delux

> спасибо,
> тоесть его уже нельзя изменить? а почему тогда сначала писалось 5-6 мбит и 1004 на отдачу?


 Раньше, столько могла выдержать линия!

----------


## igor7

возможно раньше у тебя стоял на порту профиль 8М,но линия вытягивала только 6М и чтоб небыло обрывов,занизили до 4М

----------


## KSYota

я смотрю тут полные 8мигабит линка считанные люди а так в основном всем понижают для стабильности вот это развитие провайдера

----------


## igor7

Ну почему у меня 20М линия вытягивала,правда длина линии была около 1 км

----------


## 4aba

> возможно раньше у тебя стоял на порту профиль 8М(8160/1024),но линия вытягивала только 6М и чтоб небыло обрывов,занизили до 4М


 тоесть Я могу попросить чтоб мне повысили до 6М и перейти на пакет 6М, или Я ошибаюсь? или такое делать не стоит?

----------


## igor7

попроси,если будет работать без обрывов,значит можешь переходить на 6М

----------


## =LEX=

2 *4aba*:
По поводу внешнего IP в Матрице не скажу, т.к. я на ЦСС. Статика мне стОит 9грн в мес., поднимаю под линухом PPPOE и проблем никаких. Про поднятие линка на мопеде я забыл, но очень удобно под линухом логи смотреть и, если есть какие-то проблемы с обрывами, читать логи в ТП более реально, чем объяснять про отстутсвие вирусов и т.п.
На свой комп всегда хожу по SSH с работы и трудностей пока не видел.

P.S. Главное не забывать про защиту, т.к. при "внешке" ты оказываешься "попой наружу".

----------


## 4aba

в качестве роутера прикуплю комп, поставлю линукс и буду "попой наружу, но в свинцовых трусах", а вчера около 10 верера (точно не скажу) adsl упал, девочка из техподдержки сказала что "плата отказала", проверте через полчаса, полчаса Я не выдержал, лег спать, сегодня утром ничего не работает досихпор

----------


## Harsh

> в качестве роутера прикуплю комп, поставлю линукс и буду "попой наружу, но в свинцовых трусах", а вчера около 10 верера (точно не скажу) adsl упал, девочка из техподдержки сказала что "плата отказала", проверте через полчаса, полчаса Я не выдержал, лег спать, сегодня утром ничего не работает досихпор


 Добро пожаловать в ВЕГУ  :smileflag:

----------


## 4aba

> Добро пожаловать в ВЕГУ


 Конечно на бризе все в 2-3 раза дороже но стабильно.... вечная пробрема, что лучше, дороже но постоянно или быстрее но с глюками. буду готовиться к худшему и надеяться на лучшее, кабельным модем продавать пока не буду, но сидеть на веге

все, интернет уже заработал, около 10 часов утра

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

...какое счастье!!! и часто у Вас так???

----------


## 4aba

пока не знаю, я пока второй день с инетом, надеюсь что будет редко))

----------


## Skyforce

> Конечно на бризе все в 2-3 раза дороже но стабильно....


 Это где там в 2-3 раза дороже ?

----------


## KSYota

много ув. Телеком может здесь проясните обстановку по поводу 259311 от 28.05.2010 потому что тех поддержка кроме ээээээ ааааааа и если это на линии в течении 30дней толком внятного я не услышал, да и еще если и действительно у меня будет в течения месяца или больше скорость в пол(0,5) мегабита хоть какой-то перерасчет делать будете????????????

----------


## ZSerge

> Конечно на бризе все в 2-3 раза дороже но стабильно.... вечная пробрема, что лучше, дороже но постоянно или быстрее но с глюками. буду готовиться к худшему и надеяться на лучшее, кабельным модем продавать пока не буду, но сидеть на веге
> 
> все, интернет уже заработал, около 10 часов утра


 В 2-3 раза дороже на "бризе"?Смешно...
Наблюдал недавно у знакомых как происходит подключение к "бризу", минут 15 максимум, 4 мегабита пакет 60 грн если не ошибаюсь, так где там в 2-3 раза?

----------


## Quattro

да, по поводу того, что у Бриза все дороже в 2 -3 раза - это кто то не удачно пукнул в лужу

----------


## ZSerge

Сегодня был в одном из офисов Веги, очень и еще раз очень порадовало обслуживание, переводился с пакета 1.5 на 2, остались приятные впечатления, девушка "Татьяна" кроме того что приняла заявку на переход с пакета, еще и сама предложила услугу "персональный код абонента" и не знаю как правильно называется, получение счетов на емайл.
Я приятно удивлен, чего и Вам желаю.

----------


## ZSerge

Вот теперь так)))

----------


## 4aba

Бриз в 2-3 раза дороже, на вега я получаю 2 мегабита за 60 грв, а на бриз за 2 мегабита 100 грв, + за телевизор 40, телевизора у меня нет, а подключаюсь по docsis

----------


## ZSerge

> Бриз в 2-3 раза дороже, на вега я получаю 2 мегабита за 60 грв, а на бриз за 2 мегабита 100 грв, + за телевизор 40, телевизора у меня нет, а подключаюсь по docsis


 New-Lite 4 Mbit/s (60 грн/мес) – за 6 мес – 360 грн
New-Lite 6 Mbit/s (80 грн/мес) – за 5 мес – 400 грн
New-Lite 8 Mbit/s (100 грн/мес) – за 4 мес – 400 грн
New-Lite 10 Mbit/s (130 грн/мес) – за 3 мес – 390 грн
New-Lite 20 Mbit/s (160 грн/мес) – за 3 мес – 480 грн
New-Lite 30Mbit/s (200 грн/мес) – за 2 мес – 400 грн

----------


## Telecom

Сейчас есть возможность значительно повысить скорость снизив АП.

Станьте нашим "таинственным покупателем" и получите существенную скидку на пакет Интернет

При этом все останутся в выигрыше:
1. у Вас хорошая скорость за смешные деньги
2. у нас достоверная информация о качестве обслуживания в наших ЦПО
3. у всех Абонентов Vega - гарантированное качество обслуживания.

Если интересно, пишите мне в ЛС.

----------


## 4aba

> New-Lite 4 Mbit/s ...


 извините за оффтоп, но Я не люблю когда думают что Я не прав,
Я написал что подключение возможно лишь по стандарту docsis
Тарифы без учета трафика для абонентов – физических лиц подключённых по технологии DOCSIS
пакет                           (цена)    
Lite Modem 128  Кбит     (40)      
Lite Modem 1   Мбит       (60)   
Lite Modem 2   Мбита    (100) 
Lite Modem 3   Мбита    (150)

----------


## LukasAddon

Отключился от Вега ( матрица)  после 3 лет пользования услугой. 
Вега так и не решила проблему ВПН =(

----------


## Telecom

*LukasAddon*
У Веги с ВПН все в порядке.
Вас ведь не устраивает сам факт их наличия...

----------


## 4aba

у меня с vpn все хорошо, пока на роутере поднимается и я доволен, хочу роутер на комп поменять, но это так, на будущее, меня интересует такой вопрос, при подключении(как только adsl скроссировали) мне роутер писал down 5-6М, когда я смог уже подключаться писал down 4М, сегодня утром я проверил там написано 2М, не могла же у меня линия ухудшится за неделю в 3 раза, можно ли мне както поднять скорость(заявление написать или просто позвонить в техподдержку надо?), потому что я хочу переходить на более высокий тариф и хочу сейчас заказать турбокнопку чтоб показать своим что такое быстрый интернет и заодно проверить скорость на мир на одессу итд

----------


## Telecom

*4aba*
Напишите логин и ФИО человека на которого оформлен договор мне в ЛС.

----------


## Backdoorman

> Сейчас есть возможность значительно повысить скорость снизив АП.
> 
> Станьте нашим "таинственным покупателем" и получите существенную скидку на пакет Интернет
> 
> При этом все останутся в выигрыше:
> 1. у Вас хорошая скорость за смешные деньги
> 2. у нас достоверная информация о качестве обслуживания в наших ЦПО
> 3. у всех Абонентов Vega - гарантированное качество обслуживания.
> 
> Если интересно, пишите мне в ЛС.


 Ерунда! Качество обслуживания ниже плинтуса(персонал, правда, вежливый. Но наглухо инертный.)
Уже неделю сижу без телефона, заявку приняли 03.06 (№заявки-261879), инет
срезали вдвое, притом, что я за 512 плачу 120 грн. Каждое утро звоню,
отвечают - заявка в работе. В доме есть тенет и ого, если до завтра инет/телефон не подключат - без раздумий рву контракт и перехожу к кому-то из них.

----------


## Telecom

*Backdoorman*
Вы написали письма всюду куда только возможно... возможно это правильно, но почему все сообщения разные?
На форуме forum.od.vegatele.com Вы пишете что инет работает и в его работе Вас все устраивает, но не работает телефон.
Здесь Вы пишете: "скорость срезали вдвое" - каким образом? На порту 1024/256 при пакете 512Кбит/с
Далее пишете: "если до завтра инет/телефон не подключат" - так инет есть или нет?
Судя по статистике, сессии есть и длительность больше суток.

----------


## Backdoorman

> По Вашей заявке направил запрос с просьбой ускорить работы. Доп. информацию сообщу позже.


 Спасибо, надеюсь, поможет.

Upd: Пришел телефонист и за 10 минут восстановил телефон. Спасибо.

----------


## Backdoorman

Для всех, кому нужна помощь по тех.поддержке, настоятельно рекомендую 
воспользоваться следующей ссылкой: http://forum.od.vegatele.com/lett.php.
В течение рабочего дня все мои проблемы были решены.

----------


## ZSerge

> Для всех, кому нужна помощь по тех.поддержке, настоятельно рекомендую 
> воспользоваться следующей ссылкой: http://forum.od.vegatele.com/lett.php.
> В течение рабочего дня все мои проблемы были решены.


 Надеюсь там всем помогут, от чумы, рака и тд.
Я вот рано перехвалил, сегодня весь(подчеркиваю)весь день рвет соединение, 2 заявки оставил, сдают нервы, честное слово, ни чего не качая, просто находясь в qip рвет соединение, почти неделю было все хорошо, без разрывов, опять началось, злости не хватает, дайте мне кого-то из "Веги", напишите в ПМ контакт.

----------


## Charmie

> Надеюсь там всем помогут, от чумы, рака и тд.
> Я вот рано перехвалил, сегодня весь(подчеркиваю)весь день рвет соединение, 2 заявки оставил, сдают нервы, честное слово, ни чего не качая, просто находясь в qip рвет соединение, почти неделю было все хорошо, без разрывов, опять началось, злости не хватает, дайте мне кого-то из "Веги", напишите в ПМ контакт.


 Аналогично, сегодня отвратное качество - соединение рвет каждые 5 мин - невозможно работать

----------


## igor7

а что говорят на 356356?

----------


## Jackal211

Заказал переход с 256 кБ на 1,5 Мб через систему самообслуживания, никуда не звонил. Заявку выполнили с начала следующего месяца. Денег не сняли т.к. и то и то стоит 60 грн.

----------


## Tatkaaa

> Заказал переход с 256 кБ на 1,5 Мб через систему самообслуживания, никуда не звонил. Заявку выполнили с начала следующего месяца. Денег не сняли т.к. и то и то стоит 60 грн.


 Так сейчас же стоит 60 грн. 2мб

----------


## Jackal211

Спасибо, подал очередную заявку  :smileflag:  Радует такое частое увеличение скорости за ту же цену

----------


## Madline

О каком вы увеличении скорости говорите ? 
Я вот давно не наблюдаю никаких приростов в скоростях. Раньше был подключен (непомню как правильно пакет называется) 5 мбит, подключался через L2TP, и максимальная скорость закачки была 800 kB/s (торренты и медиапортал). А если подключался через PPTP, то имел в 2 раза меньше (350-400). Недавно перешол на другой пакет, подняли скорость с 5-ти до 8-ми. Старый пакет стоил 99 грн, а новый 120, если не ошибаюсь. Но улучшений вообще никаких, пинг на пару единиц стал меньше, закачка больше 860 kB/s не поднимается, а аплоад только ухудшился. Раньше я хоть както поддерживал свои рейтинги на трекерах, раздача была 70 kB/s, а сейчас 30.

----------


## ZSerge

Это ужас!!!Надеясь на улучшения приобрел новый сплитер, новый (5 метров) кабель, вдохновленный надеждами на улучшение приехал домой, все поменял, включил и в итоге 20 минут ожидания пока на модеме нарисуется индикация "интернет".Перезагрузился как обычно просят операторы и то же самое "dsl" индикация дико мигает, а интернета в помине нет.Что еще как абонент я должен сделать?

----------


## Jackal211

У меня такая фигня была когда я ВайФай рудер Д-Линк только купил. Проблема решилась перепрошивкой на более новую версию. Вот уже год никаких проблем нет. Правда я торрентами не пользуюсь, не могу сказать что там с загрузкой, но меня все устраивает. 
ЗЫ Согласен со всеми недовольными насчет довольно вялой работы службы поддержки и того что очень долго надо туда звонить чтобы кто-то таки ответил.

----------


## Ryogo

*Madline*
а чего вы ожидали при АДСЛ подключении? 800кбайт/с и есть потолок, больше не получить не выйдет по техническим причинам.

*ZSerge*
скорость порта вам уже пробовали снижать?

----------


## ZSerge

Вообщем написал Телекому в ЛС на отказ от услуг Веги, меня такое качество не устраивает, уехал из дому в 9.00, вернулся к 18.00 связи как небыло так и нет.На вопрос оператору почему рвет соединение, получил такой же глупый ответ, а у Вас уже 3 часа ни одного разрыва, браво, пик совершенства.Надеюсь все произойдет безболезненно...

----------


## ZSerge

> *Madline*
> а чего вы ожидали при АДСЛ подключении? 800кбайт/с и есть потолок, больше не получить не выйдет по техническим причинам.
> 
> *ZSerge*
> скорость порта вам уже пробовали снижать?


 Понимаете, когда неделю все в порядке, а потом начинает колбасить до такой степени что даже не возможно настрочить сюда жалобу, постоянные обрывы, это уже сверх всяких похвал.
Зачем понижать???Все стремятся к повышению, а тут вдруг понижение, как-то не несуразно смотрится на фоне других провайдеров.

----------


## ZSerge

> *Madline*
> а чего вы ожидали при АДСЛ подключении? 800кбайт/с и есть потолок, больше не получить не выйдет по техническим причинам.
> 
> *ZSerge*
> скорость порта вам уже пробовали снижать?


 Я просто уже не понимаю что мне сделать как прилежному абоненту, от столба, протянул (3 метра) кабель толщиной с мизинец, в дом, далее замена 2-ух сплитеров по просьбе провайдера, замена кабеля в доме, переинсталил систему, под контролем КИС 2010, прогонял AVZ,Cureit, что еще кроме как отключения я могу сделать?

----------


## Madline

> Я просто уже не понимаю что мне сделать как прилежному абоненту, от столба, протянул (3 метра) кабель толщиной с мизинец, в дом, далее замена 2-ух сплитеров по просьбе провайдера, замена кабеля в доме, переинсталил систему, под контролем КИС 2010, прогонял AVZ,Cureit, что еще кроме как отключения я могу сделать?


 Странно, мне казалось что Вега даёт не высокую скорость, но зато очень стабильную. Чистая система это хорошо, но не обязательно как по мне. Главное настроечки прописать правильно. Всё зависит от оборудования которое использовать. Но если у тебя модем подключен напрямую к компу, то там всё просто и по инструкции. Но может быть ты используеш не чистую винду, а какую-то ужасную сборку типа зверя, в которой может быть отключено что то нужное. Я конечно не читал все твои посты, но для того что бы угадать что у тебя там случилось нужно узнать что у тебя за железо и софт (ОС).

----------


## ZSerge

> Странно, мне казалось что Вега даёт не высокую скорость, но зато очень стабильную. Чистая система это хорошо, но не обязательно как по мне. Главное настроечки прописать правильно. Всё зависит от оборудования которое использовать. Но если у тебя модем подключен напрямую к компу, то там всё просто и по инструкции. Но может быть ты используеш не чистую винду, а какую-то ужасную сборку типа зверя, в которой может быть отключено что то нужное. Я конечно не читал все твои посты, но для того что бы угадать что у тебя там случилось нужно узнать что у тебя за железо и софт (ОС).


 Винда 7 чистая, никогда не пользую сборки, сам довожу ее до нужных для меня потребностей, днс прописываю тот, который мне рекомендует провайдер, не ставлю автомат, да к чему это все я пишу???Работает Вега как прошеная девушка, сегодня дам, завтра не знаю, как настроение будет.Я же не пишу категорично что всегда плохо, в данный момент, 3-е суток почти нету полноценного доступа, вот сейчас пишу и вижу в трее красный кружок состояния интернета, обрыв.Скопирую, отправлю позже.

----------


## ZSerge

> Странно, мне казалось что Вега даёт не высокую скорость, но зато очень стабильную. Чистая система это хорошо, но не обязательно как по мне. Главное настроечки прописать правильно. Всё зависит от оборудования которое использовать. Но если у тебя модем подключен напрямую к компу, то там всё просто и по инструкции. Но может быть ты используеш не чистую винду, а какую-то ужасную сборку типа зверя, в которой может быть отключено что то нужное. Я конечно не читал все твои посты, но для того что бы угадать что у тебя там случилось нужно узнать что у тебя за железо и софт (ОС).

----------


## Madline

Да это ППЦ просто. Видать на линии лажа. Дружище желаю тебе хорошего нового провайдера и высоких скоростей.

----------


## igor7

dsl к ОС никакого отношения не имеет(кроме случаев с USB модемом).На модеме какие вторичные параметры линии показывает(snr и attenuation)

----------


## Ryogo

*ZSerge*
если на АДСЛ часто падает линк это обычно указывает на не очень хорошее качество линии и в таком случае часто вопрос решается понижением скорости порта.
У меня почти 2 года всё работало хорошо при скорости 8мбит/1мбит, а затем с некоторого времени началось ровно то же самое, что вы описываете. Я написал заявку в техпод, мне сразу же предложили снизить скорость порта. В итоге как только выставили 6мбит/768кбит всё сразу стало работать стабильно.

----------


## ZSerge

> *ZSerge*
> если на АДСЛ часто падает линк это обычно указывает на не очень хорошее качество линии и в таком случае часто вопрос решается понижением скорости порта.
> У меня почти 2 года всё работало хорошо при скорости 8мбит/1мбит, а затем с некоторого времени началось ровно то же самое, что вы описываете. Я написал заявку в техпод, мне сразу же предложили снизить скорость порта. В итоге как только выставили 6мбит/768кбит всё сразу стало работать стабильно.


 Уже не часто, а просто ежеминутно, со своей стороны, линия телефонная абсолютно новая, ей от силы один год, толще чем проводка 220 вольт, почему избирательность скорости связана с выходными днями?Или с промежуточными временными отрезками, почему после обращений на форум проблема решается на неделю или две???Потом все повторяется???Врагу не пожелаешь...

----------


## ZSerge

Может хоть кому-то станет стыдно за такое качество связи...

----------


## Telecom

*ZSerge*
Сессию стабильно каждые 3 мин. рвет Ваш роутер. Линк DSL не рвется.
Попробуйте, пожалуйста, перенастроить модем в bridge и проверить насколько длительной будет сессия.

----------


## Ryogo

Как всё просто оказалось в итоге.

----------


## Telecom

*Ryogo*
Пока это только предположение. 
Я попросил перенастроить в бридж и проверить!

----------


## igor7

марку модема в студию

----------


## Suicide

Уже второй день падает локальная сеть и какое-то время нету связи с DHCP-сервером. Это только у меня такая проблема?

----------


## Telecom

По какому адресу?
Напишите мне в лс.

----------


## Matroc

> 2 Telecom 
> 
> Добрый день.
> Хотелось бы посоветоваться с вами...
> Существует следующая ситуация: необходимо разорвать договор с "Вегой", но тот человек, на которого оформлен договор, находится в другой стране на данный момент, и неизвестно когда вернется назад, может ли разорвать договор его супруга, имея например, ксерокс страниц паспорта и свидетельство о браке или же с помощью других документов??
> 
> p.s. Подключен к матрице с 2004года, но мягко говоря "Отстойное" качество интернета, последние 3 месяца, заставило сменить провайдера.


 мб кому поможет, можно "забронировать" линию за 10гр в месяц.

перешел на Комстар(стрим) - качество супер, Вега и рядом не валялась.(судя по пингу и потерям на аналогичные сайты, плюс ко всему скорость отдачи реально симметричная!!!)
Надо было давно сваливать с "вЕгИ"

----------


## ZSerge

> *ZSerge*
> Сессию стабильно каждые 3 мин. рвет Ваш роутер. Линк DSL не рвется.
> Попробуйте, пожалуйста, перенастроить модем в bridge и проверить насколько длительной будет сессия.


 А у меня разве есть роутер?
Zyxel P-600 модем

----------


## ODESIT

> А у меня разве есть роутер?
> Zyxel P-600 модем


 это модем роутер, дока для того чтоб перевести из роутера в бридж http://nnov.vt.ru/?id=41364 но я наверно бы вам не советовал это делать так как вы видно не сильно разбираетесь и вполне возможно что после не сможете вернуть всё обратно, хотя гугл может поможет, если решитесь сделайте заранее бекап текущей конфигурации

----------


## ZSerge

> это модем роутер, дока для того чтоб перевести из роутера в бридж http://nnov.vt.ru/?id=41364 но я наверно бы вам не советовал это делать так как вы видно не сильно разбираетесь и вполне возможно что после не сможете вернуть всё обратно, хотя гугл может поможет, если решитесь сделайте заранее бекап текущей конфигурации


 Да для меня это ново, спасибо, почитаю.

----------


## Harsh

> А у меня разве есть роутер?
> Zyxel P-600 модем


 Это роутер и есть. Но лучше перед тем, как его перенастраивать, попробуйте тупо выключить на 20 минут, потом включить и посмотреть - останется ли проблема. Если проблема временно уйдет, значит это банальный перегрев модема (эти зухеля как печки, на них кофе по утрам можно варить).
На моем D-Link 500T такая же проблема началась неделю назад, с наступлением жары. По два раза в день выключаю, чтобы остыл. Подумываю какой-нибудь вентилятор приспособить.

----------


## ZSerge

> Это роутер и есть. Но лучше перед тем, как его перенастраивать, попробуйте тупо выключить на 20 минут, потом включить и посмотреть - останется ли проблема. Если проблема временно уйдет, значит это банальный перегрев модема (эти зухеля как печки, на них кофе по утрам можно варить).
> На моем D-Link 500T такая же проблема началась неделю назад, с наступлением жары. По два раза в день выключаю, чтобы остыл. Подумываю какой-нибудь вентилятор приспособить.


 Вот сейчас обрывы отсутствуют, судя по скорости с медиапортала и алькара, понизили скорость до 5 мгбит.В комнате кондиционер, модем на полу, теплый.

----------


## Jackal211

> Это роутер и есть. Но лучше перед тем, как его перенастраивать, попробуйте тупо выключить на 20 минут, потом включить и посмотреть - останется ли проблема. Если проблема временно уйдет, значит это банальный перегрев модема (эти зухеля как печки, на них кофе по утрам можно варить).
> На моем D-Link 500T такая же проблема началась неделю назад, с наступлением жары. По два раза в день выключаю, чтобы остыл. Подумываю какой-нибудь вентилятор приспособить.


 У меня вообще Д-Линк без крышки стоит т.к. виснет минут через 30 работы :smileflag:

----------


## Harsh

> Вот сейчас обрывы отсутствуют, судя по скорости с медиапортала и алькара, понизили скорость до 5 мгбит.В комнате кондиционер, модем на полу, теплый.


 У меня сейчас тоже нет обрывов - всю ночь стабильно простоял. Вчера обрывы начались в 13.15 (в самый пик жары), в 16.10 я выключил модем, в 16.30 включил и он простоял без обрывов до 21.51. Перегрев, однозначно. Проверьте, может в вашем случае то же самое.

----------


## ZSerge

Ну вот, похвастался и началось...

----------


## Telecom

Линию измеряли, она в норме.
Сейчас длительность DSL линка 9 часов, а сессии не более 3 часов... ошибок на порту нет.
Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС время когда Вам будет удобно в телефонном режиме перенастроить модем в режим бриджа.

----------


## ODESIT

> Ну вот, похвастался и началось...


 документация вашего модема http://zyxel.ru/content/support/download/guid/hhoe29f0000vgif78m35u9d4a00/724 вообще она к 660 но я так понял что там не большое различие, именно на 600 найти не смог

----------


## Valuta

Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть комп в одной комнате, интернет через Zyxel P-600. Нужно ещё подключить ноут в другой комнате. У меня есть ещё один такой же модем. Можно ли его настроить самостоятельно и нормально ли будут работать 2 модема в одной квартире? И ещё, если скорость 4 Мбита, то будет делиться по 2? Заранее спасибо!  :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

два модема не будут на одной линии 
этот модем вы должны продать и купить любой имеющий LAN порты ( в этом всего один)
на форуме б/у адсл модем -роутер 100-150гривень
далее 4 компьютера могут быть подключены по проводам от него
если вам нужен в ноутбуке интернет по воздуху то нужно купить wi-fi роутер 
подключив его к адсл модему
 либо adsl-wi-fi роутер что дорого
либо превратить свой стационарный комп в роутер ноутбук будет работать через него

----------


## ODESIT

> Подскажите пожалуйста. Есть комп в одной комнате, интернет через Zyxel P-600. Нужно ещё подключить ноут в другой комнате. У меня есть ещё один такой же модем. Можно ли его настроить самостоятельно и нормально ли будут работать 2 модема в одной квартире? И ещё, если скорость 4 Мбита, то будет делиться по 2? Заранее спасибо!


 у вашего модема есть возможность подключения двух компьютеров, один через USB второй через Ethernet порт, или покупаете свитч (дол 10 примерно)  и подключайте хоть 10 компьютеров, только модем нужно настроить в режиме роутера, документация к модему на русском см мой пост выше, скорость делится не будет.

----------


## ZSerge

Общими усилиями С *Telecom* вроде проблема решена, пока обрывов нет, в режиме Bridge, появилась разница в показаниях Du Meter и InternetDownloadManager, ранее такой разницы не было.С медиапортала показывает ДуМетр 9-10 мгбит, IDM 500-600 кбит.

----------


## Valuta

Вопрос в другом. Не хочется чтобы шнур тянулся через весь дом. Комнаты находятся на расстоянии метров 15. Что в таком случае можно придумать? wi-fi роутер? его можно подключить к этому модему?

----------


## Valuta

А ещё вопрос к знатокам...  :smileflag:  Если вообще провести wi-fi интернет, то он сам по себе от сети? У меня просто частые перепады напряжения и модем работает через апс. Не хочется, чтобы тот тоже полетел.

----------


## ODESIT

> Вопрос в другом. Не хочется чтобы шнур тянулся через весь дом. Комнаты находятся на расстоянии метров 15. Что в таком случае можно придумать? wi-fi роутер? его можно подключить к этому модему?


 по моему есть какието точки доступа точно не знаю которые можно прикрутить к роутеру вашему у длинка, ну или купить какойто wifi роутер

----------


## igor7

любая точка имеющаяся у нас в продаже должна подойти

----------


## Telecom

*Valuta*
У Вас подключение по PPTP или PPPoE ?
Проще говоря Вы подключены к Оптиме, ЦСС или Матрице?

----------


## Valuta

к ЦСС подключена.

----------


## 4aba

Поддержка мне отвечала и реагировала быстро, долго лишь подключавший.
А как вы подключаетесь через l2tp, pppoe? у меня только через pptp подключает, и есть ли какаято разница в видах подключения?

----------


## igor7

настройка l2tp
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=24148

----------


## Charmie

Сегодня отлично работает - качаю с торрент.ру почти 2 mb/s

----------


## shmargen

Ув. Telecom
Хоть я от вас (Вега) с радостью свалил необходима ваша помошь для вашего абонента.
Подключение Вега (не помню кто цсс матрица) коммутирование по витой паре
Роутер Canyon CNP-WF514N1
http://www.canyon-tech.ru/products/connectivity/routers/CNP-WF514N1
заглянуть на форум не могу сменился айпи адрес может были настройки для роутера. распишите телефон куда зайти  сколько стоит с роутером для настройки чтобы человек пришел включил и был рад.
Роутер точно настраиваемый для этого вида подключений?
и жду телефончик и адрес и пароль  куда зайти для настройки.
спасибо

----------


## ODESIT

> Ув. Telecom
> Хоть я от вас (Вега) с радостью свалил необходима ваша помошь для вашего абонента.
> Подключение Вега (не помню кто цсс матрица) коммутирование по витой паре
> Роутер Canyon CNP-WF514N1
> http://www.canyon-tech.ru/products/connectivity/routers/CNP-WF514N1
> заглянуть на форум не могу сменился айпи адрес может были настройки для роутера. распишите телефон куда зайти  сколько стоит с роутером для настройки чтобы человек пришел включил и был рад.
> Роутер точно настраиваемый для этого вида подключений?
> и жду телефончик и адрес и пароль  куда зайти для настройки.
> спасибо


 Протокол сети/передачи данных PPPoE 
PPTP  ,
у Матрицы PPTP
в Цсс PPPoE
поидее должен работать

----------


## shmargen

я знал что отзовется Одесит
я не помню веб интерфейс каньона 
я его цеплял помниться следом после адсл модема в бридже при адсл подключке
поэтому вот хочется чтобы человек подошел ему сделали и забыли

----------


## ODESIT

> я знал что отзовется Одесит
> я не помню веб интерфейс каньона 
> я его цеплял помниться следом после адсл модема в бридже при адсл подключке
> поэтому вот хочется чтобы человек подошел ему сделали и забыли


 так там же документация есть, правда на английском \
Product Manual

глянул доку в нём даже L2TP есть, если у человека матрица то этот тип лучше сразу попытатся настроить, тока про мту не забыть

----------


## shmargen

Не облегчай жизнь Веге я прошу ;-)
человек хочет увидеть сервис веги пока я о нем не рассказал (шутка)
пусть представят что это такой "тайный покупатель"
у них программа "тайный покупатель" есть только она касается ЦПО тут пусть настроют в офисе веги
человек пришел с устройством его настроили он его включил и даже рассказывать о клонировании мак адреса не нужно

----------


## ODESIT

> Не облегчай жизнь Веге я прошу ;-)
> человек хочет увидеть сервис веги пока я о нем не рассказал (шутка)
> пусть представят что это такой "тайный покупатель"


 они не обязаны настраивать роутеры, я телекому вообще удивляюсь, он этим занимается да ещё и в телефонном режиме

----------


## shmargen

я где то написал бесплатно? 
или где то на форуме той же веги рассказано как это сделать словами ребенка или женщины что в руках такое не держала притом со скриншотами и под разные типа роуетров как у других провайдеров. Если можешь в телефонном режиме настроить напиши в личку.я дам твой телефон "жертве веги"

----------


## ODESIT

есть тут темка на форуме там леший бродит )) *Настройки роутеров для сетей одесских провайдеров.*
он такой точно роутер уже настраивал под вегу. 
Мне честно говоря просто лень )
Там всё просто , клонировать мак адрес, айпи и днс автоматом, тип подключения в зависимости от провайдера

----------


## shmargen

Леший наше всьО
ну и мне же лень тоже 
а конечное (читать правильно) оборудование как и адсл модем/роутер  кто должен настраивать?

----------


## ODESIT

> оборудование как и адсл модем/роутер  кто должен настраивать?


 если бесплатно то компания которая тебя подключает, *один раз* и *своё* оборудование, второй или твоё - только за деньги, правда в первый раз если смогут роутер настроить то можно и свой, но ко мне когда пришли подключать настроить не смогли

----------


## Diablo

въехал в квартиру тут сказали "вега" , куда звонить? какие настройки? Тёмный лес с этим впном, и хз что за провайдер тут был.

----------


## igor7

звони на 340-340

----------


## Diablo

> звони на 340-340


 уже нашёл, только они по всем паспортным данным дали только логин, а пароль сказали грызи лапу, лучше я на себя оформлю ICN или Soho, и не буду с этим тупизмом встречаться больше. После пакета 40М от инфомира, что-то все провайдеры вообще подаакууфигели.

----------


## ZSerge

Спасибо огромное *Telecom* за его терпение и внимание к абонентам, проблема обрывов решена.В телефонной розетке был не полностью прикручен контакт.Все стабилизировалось.
Вопрос к знатокам, будет ли это устройство работать на ЦСС?Частный дом, большая территория, хочется иметь покрытие в своих владениях)))
http://www.vilka.ua/?page=details&id=7994

----------


## Delux

> Спасибо огромное *Telecom* за его терпение и внимание к абонентам, проблема обрывов решена.В телефонной розетке был не полностью прикручен контакт.Все стабилизировалось.
> Вопрос к знатокам, будет ли это устройство работать на ЦСС?Частный дом, большая территория, хочется иметь покрытие в своих владениях)))
> http://www.vilka.ua/?page=details&id=7994


 ну не знаю, как вы хотите, а у меня так же частный дом, и стоит D-LINK DSL-2640U
http://price.ua/d-link/d-link_dsl-2640u/catc454m58965.html
я не имею ввиду, смотреть эту модель, просто посмотрите хар-ки, и сравните, эта уже старая модель, но работает на все 100% уже 2 года

----------


## ZSerge

> ну не знаю, как вы хотите, а у меня так же частный дом, и стоит D-LINK DSL-2640U
> http://price.ua/d-link/d-link_dsl-2640u/catc454m58965.html
> я не имею ввиду, смотреть эту модель, просто посмотрите хар-ки, и сравните, эта уже старая модель, но работает на все 100% уже 2 года


 Цена практически одинакова, за мой вариант читал много положительных отзывов, главный приоритет радиус действия.У меня от дома до гаража расстояние метров 50, там я много времени провожу.

----------


## LJay

Linksys  конечно предпочтительней , на цсс работать будет,  с двумя антеннами покрытия wi-fi должно быть достаточно

----------


## ODESIT

> за прошедший месяц


 ..

----------


## minorearth

Рассматриваю варианты adsl подключений. Есть какие-либо отзывы по vega adsl? У них сейчас есть возможность поставить и телефон и интернет провести все вместе в Одессе в месяц получается 120 грн (8 мбпс).

----------


## ODESIT

> Рассматриваю варианты adsl подключений. Есть какие-либо отзывы по vega adsl? У них сейчас есть возможность поставить и телефон и интернет провести все вместе в Одессе в месяц получается 120 грн (8 мбпс).


 по поводу 8мбв сек нужно провеерять тех возможность, это адсл а адсл зависит от качества линии, 8 мб возможно на небольшом расстоянии от станции (если не ошибаюсь пару километров) сам нахожусь в с. Кривая балка (почти Усатово) имею 7 мегабит на порту, Вегой доволен.

----------


## ODESIT

> Доброго дня всем форумчанам! 
> 
> Сегодня мы открываем возможность смены тарифного через Личный кабинет. 
> 
> До того, как мы объявим это публично, просим всех желающих перейти на  новый тарифный план  попробовать сделать это сегодня через Личный  кабинет. 
> 
> Будем признательны всем, кто найдет время и возможность поделиться с  нами информацией  о том, как прошла смена тарифного плана. Все ли Вам  было понятно в инструкции?  
> 
> Новых скоростей и новых возможностей с Vega!


 

Взято отсюда http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=40122

----------


## Suicide

> Взято отсюда http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=40122


 Уже поменял тариф, но скорость та же что и была.

----------


## ODESIT

> Уже поменял тариф, но скорость та же что и была.


 насколько я понял нужно немного подождать, но вот сколько ждать пока информации нет, у меня днём сменился в течении 10-15 минут

----------


## Jackal211

Я уже месяц как поменял тариф через  кабинет. теперь еще раз хочу. меняют с начала учетного месяца (у меня это например 9е число). Сейчас еще раз подал заявку на бесплатный переход с 1,5 до 2 Мбит.

----------


## Telecom

*Jackal211*
Вы говорите о ЛК Оптимы, а это совсем другое дело  )))

----------


## Jackal211

Я думал Вега - единая компания. Унификация то какая-то должна быть? Или тогда в чем суть объединения, если по прошествии нескольких лет это по прежнему 3 разные компании?

----------


## Фро

Открываю сегодня закладку www.matrix.odessa.ua и читаю:
Сайт www.matrix.odessa.ua больше обновляться не будет и в скором времени перестанет функционировать. Вся полезная информация и функциональность будут перенесены на корпоративный сайт www.vegatele.com
Захожу на www.vegatele.com и в упор не вижу там ФТП

----------


## Delux

> Открываю сегодня закладку www.matrix.odessa.ua и читаю:
> Сайт www.matrix.odessa.ua больше обновляться не будет и в скором времени перестанет функционировать. Вся полезная информация и функциональность будут перенесены на корпоративный сайт www.vegatele.com
> Захожу на www.vegatele.com и в упор не вижу там ФТП


 а причем тут это?
media.matrix.odessa.ua
в помощь)

----------


## Фро

Хм. Это у них видимо снова глюк Уже открывается как раньше и даже качается.

----------


## Delux

> Хм. Это у них видимо снова глюк Уже открывается как раньше и даже качается.


 ммм...  ... у кого глюк? у них всегда был фтп media.matrix.od.ua...

----------


## igor7

> Хм. Это у них видимо снова глюк Уже открывается как раньше и даже качается.


 портал действительно не работал и это не глюк, а работы
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/
там есть предупреждение

----------


## Фро

> ммм...  ... у кого глюк? у них всегда был фтп media.matrix.od.ua...


 Я знаю, но сегодня вместо него открывалась, ссылка которую я написала несколько постов назад.

Но это уже не важно уже все работает.

----------


## 4aba

Меня все устраивает, разрывов нет (может незаметны, роутер поднимает сразу) хочу перейти на 4М (ADSL Фарлеп), но меня интересует upload, модем както говорил что максимально 1004 кб (подозреваю что был профиль 8М) но на сайте модема заявлена скорость до 3М(With Annex M enabled), будет ли поддерживаться у меня?

----------


## LJay

AnnexM не включен со стороны провайдера

----------


## 4aba

Понял, спасибо

----------


## AnnaV

где можно найти номер тех поддержки Фарлепа? У нас, видимо, поломка. Не знаем к кому обратиться.

----------


## 4aba

Звоните 340340 выбираете 2 (русский язык) и 5 (тех поддержка интернет).
Видимо чтото не так с линией, может где-то окислились контакты, downstream упал, и постоянно обрывы, по логам роутера только и наблюдаю переподключение, хотя час-2 назад закончилась закачка, 4 часа качала, и все было отлично, хотя может это линию тестируют . 
И вопросик, а перепады напряжения могут влиять на качество приема?

----------


## Telecom

Перепады напряжение могут влиять на стабильность работы услуги!

----------


## Wild_Fat

вчера, во второй половине дня, инета не было... гады...
хорошо хоть футбол был, и не так обидно...

----------


## coder_ak

Стоит модем DLink DLS2650U с прошивкой 1.0 (1.10 или что то вроде). С инетом проблем нет, но DNS сервер постоянно подвисает. Прописывать вручную на всех клиентах западло. Так вот вопрос, кто то сталкивался с таким? Есть смысл перешить на последнюю 1.16 прошивку или это долбаный ДЛинк и только в морг?

----------


## Misteri

такой вопрос. можно ли поменять тарифный план на "Мегадом новый" 4 096 75,00грн не едя в абон отдел???
и сколько стоит статический ip сейчас?

----------


## ODESIT

> Стоит модем DLink DLS2650U с прошивкой 1.0 (1.10 или что то вроде). С инетом проблем нет, но DNS сервер постоянно подвисает. Прописывать вручную на всех клиентах западло. Так вот вопрос, кто то сталкивался с таким? Есть смысл перешить на последнюю 1.16 прошивку или это долбаный ДЛинк и только в морг?


 я бы перепрошился, или создал .reg файлик с днс и раскидал его по машинам

----------


## ODESIT

> такой вопрос. можно ли поменять тарифный план на "Мегадом новый" 4 096 75,00грн не едя в абон отдел???
> и сколько стоит статический ip сейчас?


 можно через личный кабинет ,https://my.vegatele.com/login_pc ип стоит 15 гр

----------


## coder_ak

*ODESIT*, "машины" - это в том числе Макбук и Андроид. Создавать профили, переключать всё это лениво.
Надо прошить, только в УПС переходник найти, а то не хочется, что бы свет моргнул в самый интересный момент )

----------


## 4aba

так как перепады напряжения влияют, где в компьютерере можно найти 9 вольт? знаю только 5 и 12, ато ради роутера и модема упс покупать жалко. И еще постоянно выбивает инет, шо по l2tp, шо по pptp, роутер молодец поднимает, пытается во всяком случае , и как считаете, будет ли больше стабильность, и есть ли вообще смысл ставить комп вместо роутер?
P.S. ходил по интернету, не могу зайти на сайты которые ранее не посещал (как я понял), хорошо идет гугль, этот форум, это как я понимаю изза того что их ip прописался в кеш винды, dns сервера матрицы не пингуются (наверно упали), временно решил проблему прописав dns гугля 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4. хочу их прописать на роутер, поэтому вопрос, а одинаковые ли внутрисетевой ip дается компьютеру каждую сессию(тот что до поднятия vpn)? хотя все равно это не выход
попробую для стабильности еще прошить dd-wrt, но это когда инет упадет, и я замечу

----------


## shmargen

а зачем УПС
http://luxeon.ua/component/page,shop...art/Itemid,34/
а если далеко модем роутер то и по витой паре можно пустить 9вольт для них с отводкой

----------


## Wild_Fat

Объясните нубу, где взять "Номер лицевого счёта", "Логин лицевого счёта" и
"Пароль лицевого счёта" для регистрации личного кабинета?

----------


## shmargen

Номер лицевого счёта- договор или платежка или позвони маме 
Логин лицевого счёта -карточка в договоре или конверт в одно время с бумажкой
Пароль лицевого счёта- карточка в договоре или конверт в одно время с бумажкой
прописаны в модеме или на соединении 
такие вопросы задавать ....капец

----------


## Craven

Кстати да.  :smileflag:

----------


## Wild_Fat

> Номер лицевого счёта- договор или платежка или позвони маме 
> Логин лицевого счёта -карточка в договоре или конверт в одно время с бумажкой
> Пароль лицевого счёта- карточка в договоре или конверт в одно время с бумажкой
> прописаны в модеме или на соединении 
> такие вопросы задавать ....капец


 Вот прямо на работе у меня и договор и карточка к модему? Спасибо, что пояснили... приеду, покопаюсь в бумажках...
А то топать в офис для оформления перехода с пакета на пакет - не айс.

----------


## Misteri

> можно через личный кабинет ,https://my.vegatele.com/login_pc ип стоит 15 гр


 огромное человеческое спасибо..... :smileflag: 
а для того чтоб заказать стат. ip нужно ехать полюбому в абон отдел, да?

----------


## ODESIT

> огромное человеческое спасибо.....
> а для того чтоб заказать стат. ip нужно ехать полюбому в абон отдел, да?


 поидее да, но когда будете в абоноделе напишите заявление на услугу "персональный код абонента", с помощью него можно будет всё по телефону сделать

----------


## Wild_Fat

Кто подскажет, 7-8% потерь в скорости на АДСЛ - нормально?
Пакет 4 мбит/с. Взял большой файл с алькара. Средняя скорость скачивания была 470-475 кб/с, хотя, теоретически, предел скорости 512 кб/с.

----------


## LJay

зависит от того какое у Вас ограничение скорости на порту , если 4мбита как пакет , то в принципе реальная скорость будет около 3.5

----------


## Wild_Fat

> зависит от того какое у Вас ограничение скорости на порту , если 4мбита как пакет , то в принципе реальная скорость будет около 3.5


 Реальная получается, примерно, 3,8 мбит/с.

----------


## LJay

может и так , это я минимум обозначил , скорость соединения можете на модеме своем посмотреть

----------


## Sfajrat

> Из-за аварии на сети вышестоящего (зарубежного) провайдера, компания задействовала резервные, обходные каналы связи. В связи с этим, возможно временное снижение скорости доступа к ресурсам Интернет находящимся за пределами Украины. 
> 
> Компания приносит свои извинения за временные неудобства и благодарит всех за терпение и понимание.


 http://forum.od.vegatele.com/portal.php?article=0&sid=e4eaa1d01e6b29a69e51c4f25  2b0efff
А у меня нет никакого снижения... Тупо сайты не открываются второй час 

Апд. Спустя два часа с копейками заработало...

----------


## 4aba

в таких случаях я использую http://uaproxy.com/ анонимайзер на ua-ix

я конечно понимаю, что размещать посторонние ссылки нельзя, но я считал что я помогаю людям, многие заграничные источники не доступны, а через эту ссылку можно сидеть. не знал что помощь это нарушение правил, учту.

----------


## eDi

> Линк
> Апд. Спустя два часа с копейками заработало...


 А вот ничего подобного, все еще...

----------


## ODESIT

> http://forum.od.vegatele.com/portal.php?article=0&sid=e4eaa1d01e6b29a69e51c4f25  2b0efff
> А у меня нет никакого снижения... Тупо сайты не открываются второй час 
> 
> Апд. Спустя два часа с копейками заработало...


 какая то проблем была с днсами по всей видимости и у выше стоящего провайдера так как украина работала нормально, пробовал даже гугловские днсы но помогло частично

----------


## 4aba

проблемы у вышестоящего провайдера это я понимаю, решил проксей, проблемы с dns решил альтернативными, вопрос вот в чем, на пакете 4М, при downstream 4M с копейками, скорость UA-IX 2М ну это ладно, но почему скорость OD-IX 1.5М (по данным speedtest .net) и не качаются фильмы с media. matrix. odessa. ua ?
P.S. перед попыткой качать с media... отключил прокси и dns

Упс, извините, моя вина, намудрил с настройками роутера, не включил "Dual Access". Но все равно скорость на UA-IX 2M, a OD-IX чуть больше

P.P.S. а почему не работает кнопка "Получить лист ссылок" в media... при скачивании сериалов? или это я один такой везучий? можно ли както ее заменить(с моей стороны)? или проще самому программку написать?

----------


## ODESIT

> проблемы у вышестоящего провайдера это я понимаю, решил проксей, проблемы с dns решил альтернативными, вопрос вот в чем, на пакете 4М, при downstream 4M с копейками, скорость UA-IX 2М ну это ладно, но почему скорость OD-IX 1.5М (по данным speedtest .net) и не качаются фильмы с media. matrix. odessa. ua ?
> P.S. перед попыткой качать с media... отключил прокси и dns


 потому что спидтесту верить нельзя, тестируйте фтп, или торентом, не качаются media. matrix. odessa. ua , сидите за роутером ? настройте его правильно

----------


## 4aba

Упс, опять извиняюсь, наверно вторая ночь без сна дает о себе знать, оказывается второй комп торенты качал а я не знал, скорость везде отличная (в смысле пакетная) фильмы качаются, осталось только что то сделать с dns? но это уже не на ночь дело, завтра чтото придумаю

----------


## ODESIT

> Упс, опять извиняюсь, наверно вторая ночь без сна дает о себе знать, оказывается второй комп торенты качал а я не знал, скорость везде отличная (в смысле пакетная) фильмы качаются, осталось только что то сделать с dns? но это уже не на ночь дело, завтра чтото придумаю


 а что у вас с днс ? не нравятся веговские используйте альтернативные от опенднс 208.67.222.222208.67.220.220 или гугловские 8.8.8.8   8.8.4.4 к примеру
p.s.по поводу днс уже постил вроде http://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm

----------


## 4aba

с dns все нормально, мне *igor7* прислал dns, я их прописал и почти все отлично работает, просто вычитал что можно поднять на компе кеширующий dns и он будет обновляться раз в некоторое время а запросы будут немного уменьшены, следовательно скорость увеличится, но это так, просто интересно + если вдруг dns упадут оно будет работать
p.s. а еще я в торенте поставил ограничение скорости и не пойму почему так медленно качает , пора спать

----------


## English

Скорость в торренте идет волнами, доходит до пакетного максимума и вниз, почти до нуля. Что то е? Если ограничить скорость чуть меньше пакета, работает стабильней, но все равно есть провалы

----------


## Sfajrat

модем случаем не длинк 2640?

----------


## Delux

> модем случаем не длинк 2640?


 ОМГ... ну у меня модем 2640, и че?

----------


## 4aba

а у меня торент стабильно на 0.7 пакетной скорости

----------


## MariaF

У меня пакет 4 Мб/с
Вчера вечером, по приколу, поюзал спидтестер.
Киев 4,2 Мб/с
Москва 4,4 МБ/с
Лондон 4,02 Мб/с

При этом с алькара скачиваю (НДМИ фильм) на скорости 470-475 кб/с.
Фигня какая-то.

----------


## 4aba

speetdtest (пакет 4М)
на Украину/Россию/Францию 3.7 М
на Одессу до 2М
А с отдачей ничего нельзя поделать?
0.3M меня не привлекает (грущу)

----------


## igor7

Если у тебя ADSL,попроси,чтобы подняли скорость на порту

----------


## Wild_Fat

> Если у тебя ADSL,попроси,чтобы подняли скорость на порту


 Кого просить, кому звонить?

----------


## Sfajrat

> ОМГ... ну у меня модем 2640, и че?


 В нём есть такая проблема на определенных прошивках.



> Скорость в торренте идет волнами, доходит до пакетного максимума и вниз, почти до нуля. Что то е? Если ограничить скорость чуть меньше пакета, работает стабильней, но все равно есть провалы


  Есть ещё вариант, что это изза версии юторрента. 1.8.5 и выше подвержены этой проблеме. на рутрекере больше 50 страниц было посвящено этому вопросу. Попробуй версию 1.8.2

----------


## igor7

> Кого просить, кому звонить?


 356356 либо телекома

----------


## Ryogo

Распишите кто-нибудь подробно настройки АДСЛ-модема для ЦСС, а?
Особенно на примере Zyxel P660.

----------


## shmargen

> Распишите кто-нибудь подробно настройки АДСЛ-модема для ЦСС, а?
> Особенно на примере Zyxel P660.


 Ссылка для скачивания:
http://filebox.od.ua/?file=eb7e948a265f570d804ca89d5f964081
там все включая 
Настройка модема ZUXEL модели P-660R EE, P-660RU EE, P-660RT EE

----------


## igor7

> Распишите кто-нибудь подробно настройки АДСЛ-модема для ЦСС, а?
> Особенно на примере Zyxel P660.


 настройки просты
mode - routing
VPI - 0
VCI - 32
multiplex LLC
NAT sua only
главное отключи on demand

----------


## eugenio87

> Для всех, кому нужна помощь по тех.поддержке, настоятельно рекомендую 
> воспользоваться следующей ссылкой: http://forum.od.vegatele.com/lett.php.
> В течение рабочего дня все мои проблемы были решены.


 Я не знаю я уже и звоню если какие то проблемы - сразу все решается - 340-340.Вопрос только в том что абон на привозе у них полный отстой - эти бабы хамят вечно они зааняты вчера порекомендавал другу подключиться - он подал заявку сказали что есть возможность он пришел а девушка в самом углу сказала что они типа все заняты какой отчет ваяют. что правда потом оформили но дурбан 40 минут ждал и нюхал это привозную рыбу.что правда седня уже подключили.

----------


## Telecom

eugenio87, напишите мне в ЛС когда было обращение в офис по вопросу подключения, ФИО менеджера и ФИО абонента по договору.

----------


## Wild_Fat

> Я не знаю я уже и звоню если какие то проблемы - сразу все решается - 340-340.Вопрос только в том что абон на привозе у них полный отстой - эти бабы хамят вечно они зааняты вчера порекомендавал другу подключиться - он подал заявку сказали что есть возможность он пришел а девушка в самом углу сказала что они типа все заняты какой отчет ваяют. что правда потом оформили но дурбан 40 минут ждал и нюхал это привозную рыбу.что правда седня уже подключили.


 О, добавлю про привоз!
Не знаю всех тонкостей, но друг к инету подключался в их оффисе (живет в Ильичевске). Подключался давно. Недавно, когда появился пакет 4 Мбит/с за 75 грн, он пришел и подал заявку на возможность перехода на этот пакет. Ему отказали.
Я подключался в Ильчевском офисе Телси, тоже давно. и Примерно через 2-3 недели после попыток друга перейти на новый пакет, подал заявку в Ильичевске. И о чудо! Все реально! я получил свои 4 Мбит/с за 75 гнр. Друг был шоке от такого свинства.

----------


## Sfajrat

причём здесь свинство и тех.возможность?

----------


## Lenoss

Блин я в шоке!
По воле случая оказался абонентом домашнего интернета проекта Матрикс.
Честно пользуюсь уже несколько лет, но такого еще не видел... притом во всех провайдерах.

1) Были изменен на сколько я понимаю сервер в ВПН соеденении;
2) Меня как абонента заранее об этом не предупредили, собственно по этому у меня 2 день нет дома инета;
3) Подключение у меня организовано через точку доступа Wi-FI, со вчера звонили в тех поддержку, продиктовали сервер который необходимо заменить в настройках, заменили, при подключении как и было ошибка 800, потом позвонили, сказали что надо изменить настройки в самом   Wi-FI, хорошо, звоню прошу уточнить что непроходимо изменить в настройках? (т.е. что изменилось) мне оператор тех поддержки говорит "мы не обеспечиваем консультацию в настройках Wi-FI по телефону, *это услуга платная*, вызывайте мастера, *стоимость 60 гр*. "

Вопрос: за что мне платить? если инициатор изменений параметров соединения компания!!!

----------


## Lenoss

> Друг был шоке от такого свинства.


 я тоже...

----------


## ODESIT

> Блин я в шоке!
> По воле случая оказался абонентом домашнего интернета проекта Матрикс.
> Честно пользуюсь уже несколько лет, но такого еще не видел... притом во всех провайдерах.
> 
> 1) Были изменен на сколько я понимаю сервер в ВПН соеденении;
> 2) Меня как абонента заранее об этом не предупредили, собственно по этому у меня 2 день нет дома инета;
> 3) Подключение у меня организовано через точку доступа Wi-FI, со вчера звонили в тех поддержку, продиктовали сервер который необходимо заменить в настройках, заменили, при подключении как и было ошибка 800, потом позвонили, сказали что надо изменить настройки в самом   Wi-FI, хорошо, звоню прошу уточнить что непроходимо изменить в настройках? (т.е. что изменилось) мне оператор тех поддержки говорит "мы не обеспечиваем консультацию в настройках Wi-FI по телефону, *это услуга платная*, вызывайте мастера, *стоимость 60 гр*. "
> 
> Вопрос: за что мне платить? если инициатор изменений параметров соединения компания!!!


 matrix.vpn или l2tp.vpn никогда не менялось, может у вас в роутере вместо этого ип адрес прописан тогда кто же вам доктор, ваш роутер ваши проблемы

----------


## Lenoss

> matrix.vpn или l2tp.vpn никогда не менялось, может у вас в роутере вместо этого ип адрес прописан тогда кто же вам доктор, ваш роутер ваши проблемы


 Ответ оператора: "...в настройках ВПН измените вместо matrix.vpn на 10.128.4.2, должно заработать..."

 Уважаемый да Вы не компетентны))) :smileflag: 

тем более причем роутер? до этого все работало, а если изменились параметры включения об этом должны уведомлять)))

----------


## Inviz

> Ответ оператора: "...в настройках ВПН измените вместо matrix.vpn на 10.128.4.2, должно заработать..."
> 
>  Уважаемый да Вы не компетентны)))
> 
> тем более причем роутер? до этого все работало, а если изменились параметры включения об этом должны уведомлять)))


 Странно, у остальных не изменилось, а у вас изменилось  :smileflag:  Удивительные вещи происходят совсем рядом.

----------


## Lenoss

> Странно, у остальных не изменилось, а у вас изменилось  Удивительные вещи происходят совсем рядом.


 Не в курсе на сколько рядом)))) у меня на 7й черноморке

----------


## igor7

а на роутере, что все же прописано?

----------


## Ryogo

Должен заметить, что некоторые роутеры требуют прописать именно айпи.
И ещё добавлю, что очень напрягает то, что на Матрице невозможно по назначению использовать D-Link DSL-2600u.

----------


## igor7

А на 2600u есть нормальный pptp клиент?

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
добавили в последних прошивках.

----------


## igor7

а в чем тогда возникает проблема при подключении?

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
у ТП спросите, я не силён.

Вот с офф. форума:



> *Cannibal*:
> Здравствуйте! Ребяты, случаем кто-нибудь из Вас не сталкивался с настройкой Dlink`a DSL-2640U/BRU/C2 под матрицу?
> Буду весьма признателен за любую информацию по теме...


 


> *JeKa_Od* (техсап):
> *Cannibal*
> В режиме роутера работать не будет.

----------


## igor7

Ну раз появилась новая прошивка,то эта информация устарела,я думал у Вас есть опыт в настройке,поэтому хотел узнать с какими проблемами столкнулись

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
на момент когда произошёл вышеприведенный диалог уже давно существовали прошивки с пптп-клиентом.
Если говорить о личном опыте - 
настроил модем в режиме бриджа, прописал настройки для пптп и... нифига не вышло.
а) на той стороне не видно, чтобы роутер пытался установить установить соединение.
б) на порт провайдера не приходит мак роутера.

----------


## igor7

так модем надо тогда настраивать в режим роутера

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
Явного выбора между режимом бридж/роутер нету. Как вариант - включить дхцп на роутере, тогда роутер выдаст пк локальный айпи из своей подсети, но тогда даже на пк впн соединение установить не получится. + техподдержка сказала дескать работать будет только в режиме бридж.

----------


## Ryogo

Скажем так, я не вижу особых препятствий тому, чтобы оно работало как надо, но всё же оно не работает.

----------


## igor7

нет у меня возможности поИКСперементировать.....

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

в понедельник подключились к Веге , но радость была недолгой .... (
вчера вечером рубанулся инет и с тех пор тишина .на модеме адсл горит  , внешне все работает  ,ничего не изменилось а в инет не заходит . В  тех.поддержке говорят  что модем наш не видят ,но он гад (модем ) видит жеж адсл . Пробовали перезагрузить ,сбрасывали до заводских настроек-  в ответ тишина . Заявку на проверку линии приняли ,сказали ждать 3 дня . Но суть вопроса вот в чем - что это может быть ? может кто  уже стаким сталкивался ? может посоветуете чего ?)))))
абидно вот так остатся без инета на выходных ) а мы только  начали входить во вкус им пользоватся ))))))

----------


## ODESIT

> сбрасывали до заводских настроек-  в ответ тишина .


 ну после этого не удивительно что тишина, вы сбили все настройки, какой модем ? и кстати без сплитера подключать пробовали ?

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

модем D-link 500T . без сплитера пробовали - ничего . настройки все вернули как было - 0 ,32 . PPPOE,логин, пароль .(остальные были стандартными и 5 дней все работало .инет пропал сам по себе  без какого либо вмешательства с нашей стороны ,это уж мы потом модем и службу поддерки мурыжить начали))) что нас удивляет ( но может это просто мы не шарим ) что модем адлс видит , а тех.поддерка наш модем не видит . такая вот фигня (

----------


## igor7

в статусе какой line rate на upstreem/downstreem

----------


## Wild_Fat

Совет, может и примитивный... 
Выключать/включать пробовали?
У меня случаются "подвисания" модема. Периодически выключаю на 3-4 мин.

----------


## Wild_Fat

> в статусе какой line rate на upstreem/downstreem


 понял только "в" и "на"...
по русски можно? ))

----------


## igor7

Это  у  Волшебная палко ☺ спрашивал,просто не всегда индикатор на модеме показателен,посредством web интерфейса модема можно точно сказать есть линк или нет.По русски(line rate на upstreem/downstreem) - скорость, на которой залинковался модем

----------


## Sulomon

Вырубить модем-это самое действенное средство при подвисании и вырубании("лучшее средство от перхоти-гильотина")!А Вега-это дуриловка!

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

[QUOTE=Wild_Fat;13186261]
Выключать/включать пробовали?
 Сериал КОМПЬЮТЕРЩИКИ ? :smileflag: 
за три дня без инета - естественно пробовали  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  мы уже все пробовали .  сегодня были проверяльщики линий - если починили вечером уже из дома отпишусь  :smileflag:  (оптимистка по жизни  )

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

> А Вега-это дуриловка!


  Я бы с вами согласилась, если бы по другому адресу  не пользовалась Веговским инетом в течении последних трех лет без каких либо проблем !

----------


## marchelly

Привет,
Сообщение убрано из форума. Парсер в процессе...

----------


## Inviz

*marchelly*
Идея хорошая, но думаю корректным будет ограничить доступ только для абонентов Веги.

----------


## marchelly

> *marchelly*
> Идея хорошая, но думаю корректным будет ограничить доступ только для абонентов Веги.


 Ограничить доступ куда? Файлы сохраняются локально, соответственно скрипт будет работать только на машине, имеющей доступ к веге. Или про какие ограничения ведем разговор?

----------


## Inviz

> Ограничить доступ куда? Файлы сохраняются локально, соответственно скрипт будет работать только на машине, имеющей доступ к веге. Или про какие ограничения ведем разговор?


 В данном случае,  о тестовой версии.

----------


## Sfajrat

*ВНЕЗАПНО* :



> Время от времени в комментариях нам намекают, что мы не любим пользователей торрентов. На самом деле это не так, и сегодня мы хотим поделиться с вами, любителями много качать и раздавать, хорошей новостью. На днях для наших абонентов начал работать ретрекер. 
> 
> Теперь поиск нужного вам файла будет осуществляться в первую очередь на компьютерах абонентов Vega и только потом – на всех остальных ресурсах. Это позволит увеличить скорость загрузки. Фактически, чем ближе к абоненту находится скачиваемый файл, тем быстрее он скачается.
> Ретрекер удобен еще и для тех абонентов, у которых трафик тарифицируется и делится на внешний и внутренний. При схеме локального поиска файлов расходуется внутренний трафик, который обходится абоннету дешевле.

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

все! работает. как  обьяснили был поврежден какой-то распределительный кабель, ну или что то вроде того  :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

это отмазка как у пожарников -короткое замыкание проводки 
но тот кто играл со спичками знает ведь правду )))))

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

главное что работает ))))

----------


## Misteri

В Одессе собираются обновлять линию и оборудование для того чтоб работала ADSL2+ (до 24Мбит/сек) как в городах Мариуполь, Харцизск, Шахтерск и другие??????

----------


## Valery63

Требуется помощь в настройке модема D-Link 2640U для провайдера Вега ЦСС- не горит индикатор сети интернет - нет связи

----------


## Delux

> Требуется помощь в настройке модема D-Link 2640U для провайдера Вега ЦСС- не горит индикатор сети интернет - нет связи


 эммм... и как вам помочь?

----------


## coder_ak

А позвонить в службу поддержки не судьба?

----------


## Telecom

Напишите, пожалуйста, в ЛС ФИО человека на которого оформлен договор и логин.
"не горит индикатор сети интернет - нет связи" - что не горит?  dsl, INTERNET или обе?

----------


## Valery63

не горит индикатор интернет

----------


## Valery63

dsl и WF есть

----------


## Valery63

отправил

----------


## Telecom

*Valery63*
Как и предполагали сотрудники ТП, проблема оказалась в настройках модема.
Настроили модем, и все на модеме "горит", и все работает  )))

----------


## igor7

> В Одессе собираются обновлять линию и оборудование для того чтоб работала ADSL2+ (до 24Мбит/сек) как в городах Мариуполь, Харцизск, Шахтерск и другие??????


 а почему нет adsl2+,есть,но потянет ли твоя линия 24М? У меня линия короткая и вытягивала 20М

----------


## Misteri

> а почему нет adsl2+,есть,но потянет ли твоя линия 24М? У меня линия короткая и вытягивала 20М


 потому что даже в тарифном плане нет такой скорости для заказа

----------


## igor7

если твоя линия отлично вытягивает более 8М в ао могут и 10М прикрепить

----------


## Misteri

> если твоя линия отлично вытягивает более 8М в ао могут и 10М прикрепить


 где цены на 10 и 24 в таком случае?
Тариф «Мегадом»: Одесса

Тарифный план  Скорость, Kbps  Абонплата,  грн./мес  
«Мегадом новый» 2 048                                 60,00 
«Мегадом новый» 4 096                                 75,00 
«Мегадом новый» 6 144                                 89,00 
«Мегадом новый» 8 192                                 99,00 

http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_home/internet/megadom

Telecom что можете сказать по поводу цен на скорости выше 8мбит  до 24?

----------


## igor7

пусть Телеком отпишет,у него больше информации

----------


## Telecom

На данный момент действуют в г.Одессе тарифная линейка, которая предоставлена на нашем сайте. Т.е. максимальная скорость это 8 192 Kbps за 99,00 грн./мес

----------


## Jackal211

Все-таки на общем фоне негатива и , порой, справедливых претензий, хочу выразить удовольствие Интернетом предоставляемым Вегой (хоть щас и пишу с дачи через Пиплов  :smileflag:  ) и тем что за 2 года предоставления мне услуг проблемы были только поначалу: были разрывы связи-решились обновлением прошивки модема, были проблемы с невозможностью пользоваться медиапорталом - решалось довольно долго (больше месяца). С тех пор проблем не имею, более того понравилось повышение скоростей за те же деньги и возможность управлять услугами и оплатой через свой кабинет. Вобщем + Веге в лице Телекома  :smileflag:

----------


## Loud_Swir

> а почему нет adsl2+,есть,но потянет ли твоя линия 24М? У меня линия короткая и вытягивала 20М


 Это что, после звонка в ТП вам на adsl линии скорость порта увеличили до 20Mbps? "Не верю!"(c)

----------


## Ryogo

> Это что, после звонка в ТП вам на adsl линии скорость порта увеличили до 20Mbps? "Не верю!"(c)


 Зря.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Зря.


 И вы счастливый обладатель порта выше 8Mbps?

----------


## Ryogo

*Loud_Swir*
нет, но у меня нет оснований не верить комментариям *BANN* и *Jeka_Od* по-поводу *Annex-M*.

----------


## igor7

Для получения до 24М не обязательно нужен АnnехМ, adsl2+ до 24М, дело не в порте, а в оборудовании. По имеющейся информации большинство оборудования в компании поддерживает adsl2+, но вытянет ли линия...

----------


## igor7

> *Loud_Swir*
> нет, но у меня нет оснований не верить комментариям *BANN* и *Jeka_Od* по-поводу *Annex-M*.


 а что за комментарии конкретней?

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
в одной из сессий "вопросов к руководству" задавали вопрос про *Annex-M* и *BANN* ответила, что оборудования по возможности заменяют на таковое с поддержкой *Annex-M*. А задолго до этого *Jeka_Od* писал, что дескать тестируется *Annex-M* там, где есть тех. возможность. В частности у меня у товарища на ЦСС *Annex-M* в данный момент работает, но у него плохая линия.

----------


## Misteri

> Для получения до 24М не обязательно нужен АnnехМ, adsl2+ до 24М, дело не в порте, а в оборудовании. По имеющейся информации большинство оборудования в компании поддерживает adsl2+, но вытянет ли линия...


  перечитай мой вопрос 
"""В Одессе собираются обновлять линию и оборудование для того чтоб работала ADSL2+ (до 24Мбит/сек) как в городах Мариуполь, Харцизск, Шахтерск и другие?????? """
линия не только та которая идёт у меня от щитка а и та которая идёт до щитка от станции...... вот этот вопрос я и адресовал когда планируется широкомасштабное обновление линии в целом а не только моя. Из все моих знакомых в одессе кто на Веге линия с трудом вытягивает 8 Мбит и поэтому работает в районе 6 мбит...  
так что вопрос про обновлении линий остаётся в силе.

----------


## infinite

annex m обеспечивает повышенную скорость передачи от абонента, а скорость приема 24 мегабита можно получить и на annex a. но это все теория, в идеальных условиях, при удаленности абонента менее 1500 метров от дслама, на awg 24 и без скруток по пути. еще есть требования к кабельной системе и прочая прочая прочая. короче - не в аннексах счастье  :smileflag:

----------


## LJay

> В Одессе собираются обновлять линию и оборудование для того чтоб работала ADSL2+ (до 24Мбит/сек) как в городах Мариуполь, Харцизск, Шахтерск и другие??????


 можно пруфлинк на новость/данные по поводу обновления *линий* в вышеуказанных городах ?

----------


## igor7

> можно пруфлинк на новость/данные по поводу обновления *линий* в вышеуказанных городах ?


 не знаю, что за пруфлинк,но на Востоке такое есть уже(AnnexM), интересует более, что это за товарищ(Ryogo) в ЦСС на AnnexM работает?........

----------


## igor7

> ...так что вопрос про обновлении линий остаётся в силе.


 по поводу оборудования я ответил - оно поддерживает adsl2+.
Предположим я начальник линейщиков,как улучшить линию,если ты находишься в 3 км от станции и хочешь 24М,....и обоснуй свою необходимость в AnnexM. Поверь,в компании есть люди, которые пытаются улучшить сервис абонентам, несмотря на ограниченные возможности....

----------


## Ryogo

*igor7*
еще раз и сначала - у моего товарища живущего на молдаванке подключен *АДСЛ* от *ЦСС* и в данный момент у него используется *Annex-M*, вот и вся история.

----------


## LJay

> не знаю, что за пруфлинк,но на Востоке такое есть уже(AnnexM)


 так человек говорит не о том что на Востоке AnnexM включен, а о том , что там линии массово обновляли, для достижения более высоких скоростей

----------


## Misteri

> так человек говорит не о том что на Востоке AnnexM включен, а о том , что там линии массово обновляли, для достижения более высоких скоростей


 Где я говорил что там линии массово обновляли???? там эти скорости работают.....во первых посмотрите тариф мегадом на эти города во вторых у меня там знакомый и у него от веги 15Мбит.
вопрос про то зачем мне такая скорость совершенно непонятен.
про фильмы в FullHD слыхали? так вот они весят от 10гб и более и есть БОЛЬШАЯ разница будешь ты их качать в 6 -8Мбит или в 15-24 мегабита.



> Поверь,в компании есть люди, которые пытаются улучшить сервис абонентам, несмотря на ограниченные возможности....


 как-то смутно верится.... особенно после каждого звонка в тех поддержку.... если вообще туда дозвонишься.

----------


## igor7

> ...про фильмы в FullHD слыхали? так вот они весят от 10гб и более и есть БОЛЬШАЯ разница будешь ты их качать в 6 -8Мбит или в 15-24 мегабита.
> .


 ну вот и ответ,AnnexM тебе не нужен, хватит и adsl2+

----------


## Misteri

> ну вот и ответ,AnnexM тебе не нужен, хватит и adsl2+


 блин......... я хоть слово в первом сообщении говорил про этот AnnexM????? это тут уже начали про него росписывать... я сразу спросил именно про adsl2+... а то что оборудование его поддерживает толку 0 так как линии не обновляют и в итоге они и по 6 мбит с трудом вытягивают, а по вечерам пинги такие что....

----------


## Memorex

Спасибо *Telecom* за помощь!
Кстате, подключил новый тарифный план из личного кабинета, очень все быстро, оперативно, и главное заявлено написанному



Но вот по Одессе странная скорость  :smileflag:

----------


## Feliz

У меня вопрос к всем пользователям VEGA как у них интернет стал лучше работать или так как раньше на ЦСС день через день или вообще 5 минут в сутки?

----------


## Pаblo Escobar

Хочу поменять домашний номер. Номер на выбор в Веге стоит дороговато, 1000 грн. А если по стандартному тарифу 60 грн, то из какого пула сейчас дают номера? Из 702-.... ??

----------


## Pаblo Escobar

> У меня вопрос к всем пользователям VEGA как у них интернет стал лучше работать или так как раньше на ЦСС день через день или вообще 5 минут в сутки?


 У меня 2 года уже работает АДСЛ от Вега, вроде бы все нормально. Пару раз были сбои, но оказалось по причине зависания моего модема

----------


## Loud_Swir

> У меня вопрос к всем пользователям VEGA как у них интернет стал лучше работать или так как раньше на ЦСС день через день или вообще 5 минут в сутки?


 2-3 мелких проблемы за 3 года, магистраль более-менее в норме.
Меня волнует другой вопрос, у меня сейчас 1Mbps/8Mbps, есть ли у меня возможность прыгнуть на adsl2 и c Annex A на M?

----------


## First

> У меня вопрос к всем пользователям VEGA как у них интернет стал лучше работать или так как раньше на ЦСС день через день или вообще 5 минут в сутки?


 Муфлоны из Vega проблему с неполучением DHCP решают более недели. Техподдержка плетет бред про драйвера сетевухи. Говорят ждите технаря в субботу (позвоним). Ни технаря ни звонка.


Отношение и поддержка со времен шматрицы не поменялись

----------


## Ryogo

*Memorex*
скорость по Одессе не странная, уже нн-ое количество времени как одесские ресурсы для абонентов Матрицы и ЦСС идут на скорости порта (теоретически).

*Loud_Swir*
такие вопросы решаются в персональном порядке, т.к. далеко не везде оборудование позволяет на данный момент. Нужно было сразу в личку *Telecom*у писать, а лучше *Jeka_Od* на форуме Веги.

----------


## Memorex

> *Memorex*
> скорость по Одессе не странная, уже нн-ое количество времени как одесские ресурсы для абонентов Матрицы и ЦСС идут на скорости порта (теоретически).


 Дело в том что у меня модем  :smileflag: 
И максимальная пропускная способность 8 мбит

----------


## Ryogo

> Дело в том что у меня модем 
> И максимальная пропускная способность 8 мбит


 Про модем был не в курсе. Бывает...

----------


## Delux

> Дело в том что у меня модем 
> И максимальная пропускная способность 8 мбит


 верить спидтесту нельзя! всегда лагает, и может показать на москву скорость 250 мбит...
=)))

----------


## Memorex

> верить спидтесту нельзя! всегда лагает, и может показать на москву скорость 250 мбит...
> =)))


 Не всегда лагает
На мир он показывает практически точно, без вранья  :smileflag: 
И через раз правду матку пишет на одессу

----------


## Delux

> Не всегда лагает
> На мир он показывает практически точно, без вранья 
> И через раз правду матку пишет на одессу


 ну... самый проверенный способ, начать качать, с той или иной местности, и скорость будет правдива как никогда=)

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Дело в том что у меня модем 
> И максимальная пропускная способность 8 мбит


 А мне *Jeka_Od* любезно расширил немного порт, теперь модем работает так:

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Скрины*

----------


## Ryogo

*Memorex*
напиши в личку *Jeka_Od* на форуме Веги.

----------


## 4aba

А у меня телефон не работает, точнее не совсем не работает, при входящем звонке не звонит, аппарат менял, до сплиттера подключал, и даже заявку подал, жду... а интернет отлично, все довольны, если бы еще у нас в селе с напряжением проблем не было, или мой старый стабилизатор не гудел как трактор то было бы лучше всех. Кстати а существует такая заявка чтоб проверили другие пары жил в наше село, может где можно больше скорость вытащить, или заменить кабель от шкафа к дому надо, я бы с радостью 8 заказал?

----------


## Inviz

Вчера подключили соседей :\
Мало того, что сделали скрутку с моим проводом (может из-за этого, а может и нет за вчера-сегодня 2 раза пропадал инет), так ещё и не прикрепили к стене, в результате чего его 100% скоро оборвут. Возможно, вместе с моим 
Адрес - Армейская 12.

----------


## Memorex

Красивая дверь  :smileflag:

----------


## LJay

то что на фотографиях это законченная работа ?

----------


## marchelly

Ну в принципе без этой скрутки было скучновато. А так полная картина. Любо дорого смотреть.

----------


## ShurikT

Равшан и Джамшуд отдыхают

----------


## Suicide

может кто не знает



> С 1 августа будут выведены из эксплуатации DNS сервера 217.146.240.130, 217.146.241.2. 
> В настоящее время новые DNS сервера доступны и предоставляют сервис по DHCP. 
> В качестве DNS-серверов будут использоваться IP 213.130.0.1 и 213.130.4.1.

----------


## Inviz

> то что на фотографиях это законченная работа ?


 Похоже на то, вчера ещё провод держался чуть лучше, но конечно подождём комментариев от официальных представителей компании...

----------


## First

> может кто не знает


 и где новые дынысы? :smileflag:

----------


## ZSerge

ЦСС ADSL

----------


## First

> ЦСС


 не плохо  :smileflag:

----------


## Memorex

С внутренних ресурсов и быстрее бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## Suicide

> и где новые дынысы?


 Не знаю, я использую OpenDns, но вроде уже должны быть

----------


## coder_ak

Скажите, пожалуйста, а какая скорость на аплоад может быть? У меня мегадом 2Мб, аплоад 256Кб. Если взять больше пакет, поднимется до скольки? На сайте об этом ни слова.
А если подключить Турбо, там сколько будет up|down? И насколько сильно эти скорости зависят от линии, живу в Черноморке.

----------


## First

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а какая скорость на аплоад может быть? У меня мегадом 2Мб, аплоад 256Кб. Если взять больше пакет, поднимется до скольки? На сайте об этом ни слова.
> А если подключить Турбо, там сколько будет up|down? И насколько сильно эти скорости зависят от линии, живу в Черноморке.


 1 байт = 8 бит

2 Мбита = 2048 Kбита /8 = 256 Кбайт

----------


## Inviz

Справедливости ради стоит заметить, что провод оперативно подобрали - сейчас всё выглядит довольно аккуратно  :smileflag:

----------


## Dizico

> 1 байт = 8 бит
> 
> 2 Мбита = 2048 Kбита /8 = 256 Кбайт


 мб, Вы не поняли )) у человека стоит 2мбит/256кбит )) его просто интересует как увеличить скорость аплоада )

Теоретически скорость может быть до 3 мегабит, практически ето бывает редко.

----------


## coder_ak

Спасибо, First, за ликбез, что бы я без тебя делал )

*Dizico*, теория меня не интересует, мне бы на практике. Телефонная линия со всеми шумами, висящая по деревьям (частный сектор, что поделать). Даунлоад не так критичен, как стабильный аплоад пару раз в неделю.

----------


## First

> Спасибо, First, за ликбез, что бы я без тебя делал )
> 
> *Dizico*, теория меня не интересует, мне бы на практике. Телефонная линия со всеми шумами, висящая по деревьям (частный сектор, что поделать). Даунлоад не так критичен, как стабильный аплоад пару раз в неделю.


 Максимальная скорость по меди ADSL вроде как 8 Мбит. А турбокнопка вроде это и даст.

----------


## Telecom

*coder_ak*
Без конкретики практики не будет...
Напишите Логин, Фио на ком договор и контактный телефон мне в ЛС.
Посмотрим, что можно сделать.

----------


## First

> *coder_ak*
> Без конкретики практики не будет...
> Напишите Логин, Фио на ком договор и контактный телефон мне в ЛС.
> Посмотрим, что можно сделать.


 А возможно узнать когда техподдержка Vega решит проблему работы не на 10 Mbit а на 100 Mbit полный дуплекс (иногда правда и линка нет).
А то третья неделя идет потуг решить проблему.

----------


## LJay

я думаю Вам сразу нужно вызывать к себе специалистов, явно проблема с кабелем или оконечным оборудованием. удаленно такое не решается

----------


## First

> я думаю Вам сразу нужно вызывать к себе специалистов, явно проблема с кабелем или оконечным оборудованием. удаленно такое не решается


 Дважды были  :smileflag:  Но в данный момент линк поднялся на 100 Мбит full

----------


## Memorex

Кто поможет через wi-fi раздать интернет на телефон?

----------


## First

> Кто поможет через wi-fi раздать интернет на телефон?


 а чего сложного ? :smileflag:  В телефоне прописать ключ wi-fi та и вроде усе

----------


## Memorex



----------


## First

а через что раздача инета? роутер?

----------


## Memorex

> а через что раздача инета? роутер?


 У меня очень давно когда был icn, я инет с ноута раздавал через D-link dwl g122. Все нормально раздавалось
Сейчас модем adsl, подключение через l2tp

Может есть какие то хитрые настройки если модем?

----------


## 4aba

так все таки есть ли возможность проверить линию на предмет быстрых скоростей? 
P.S. а телефон отремонтировали, правда не смотря на несколько заявок одинаковых с села, решили что у всех поломался телефон, и он не звонил пару дней, но не страшно.

----------


## LJay

> так все таки есть ли возможность проверить линию на предмет быстрых скоростей?


 параметр *Attainable Rate*, в диагностическом меню модема, примерно, соответствует максимальной возможной скорости

----------


## Sfajrat

> так все таки есть ли возможность проверить линию на предмет быстрых скоростей?


  В личном кабинете есть менюшка где показывается возможный максимум на твоей линии

----------


## Ryogo

*Sfajrat*
не то.

*4aba*
в техподдержку обращаться надо с такими вопросами.

----------


## a67

какая скорость на стометровке 4 гб за 40 грн?

----------


## Telecom

В тарифных планах "Стометровка" скорость предоставляется на скорости порта.

----------


## inko333

Скажите, где можно посмотреть список домов, где есть Vega? На Высоцкого 25 можно подключить?

----------


## Telecom

Я могу направить запрос в отдел продаж. Напишите мне в ЛС данные: какую услугу хотите подключить, номер квартиры, этаж, контактный телефон.

----------


## Angel2010

на кой хер вообще нужны сотрудники в Веге, если всё может Telecom? один. можно все абонотделы, колл-центры  и техподдержку ,как минимум,  убирать.

----------


## Memorex

> на кой хер вообще нужны сотрудники в Веге, если всё может Telecom? один. можно все абонотделы, колл-центры  и техподдержку ,как минимум,  убирать.


 Спецом зарегистрировались чтоб негативно о человеке отозваться?

----------


## LJay

напротив, отзыв на телекома сугубо положительный

----------


## Cheri_Chaton

я что-то все время сталкиваюсь с проблемой подключения, ограниченное подключение к сети...то есть мой комп не видит локальную сеть матрицы по причине отсутствия сетевого адреса...и когда чудеснейшим образом приходит DHCP,то вместе с ним минуты через 2-3-маленький,коротенький...но зл0***ий *ОБРЫВ* !!!! 


P.S. Telecom , что делать?? 

[MOD] за мат.

----------


## Telecom

Cheri_Chaton
Пришлите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС свои данные как абонента.
Логин, ФИО на ком договор и контактный номер телефона.

----------


## coder_ak

Прошил вчера модем DSL2650U на последнюю версию прошивки 1.16, тут то всё и поломалось, аутентификацию модем не проходит. Почитал форум Длинка, проблема не только у меня, перешил на более раннюю прошивку - 1.14, всё заработало. Правда как тупил модем с DNS, так и продолжает. Прописал в настройках модема Гугловые ДНС-ы и вроде заработало нормально.

----------


## Angel2010

> Спецом зарегистрировались чтоб негативно о человеке отозваться?


 

ничего подобного. правда и только правда.

----------


## Memorex

> ничего подобного. правда и только правда.


 Мне лично Телеком не раз помогал когда были проблемы.
И это плюс для тех, кто не хочет или не может звонить в техподдержку, что можно узнать и решить проблемы с Vega посредством общения на форуме.

----------


## Angel2010

так я об этом и говорю. зачем штат сотрудников держать, если все проблемы можно решить через Telecom. на официальном форруме официальные блоггеры этих проблем не решают, а он решает...  
просто как все, да?
напрашивается 2 вопроса: Зачем в Веге работает столько народу?(можно всех заменить Телекомом)
Или у Телекома  своей работы мало, что он успевает за каждый отдел проблемы решить...?

----------


## ODESIT

> так я об этом и говорю. зачем штат сотрудников держать, если все проблемы можно решить через Telecom. на официальном форруме официальные блоггеры этих проблем не решают, а он решает...  
> просто как все, да?
> напрашивается 2 вопроса: Зачем в Веге работает столько народу?(можно всех заменить Телекомом)
> Или у Телекома  своей работы мало, что он успевает за каждый отдел проблемы решить...?


 На оф форуме есть JeKa_Od он также решает любые проблемы

----------


## Angel2010

Заметьте официальный блоггер. С именем, фамилией и т.д. 
С полной ответственностью принимает и положительные и отрицательные отзывы.
и если возникает необходимость связи с ним, Вы знаете с кем связаться.
А кто такой Телеком?
В случае чего Вы его найдете? 
не найдете.

Жалобы официально в Вегу, а на кого? 
Глюк у Вас был. не было и нет никакого Телекома...

----------


## ODESIT

> Заметьте официальный блоггер. С именем, фамилией и т.д. 
> С полной ответственностью принимает и положительные и отрицательные отзывы.
> и если возникает необходимость связи с ним, Вы знаете с кем связаться.
> А кто такой Телеком?
> В случае чего Вы его найдете? 
> не найдете.
> 
> Жалобы официально в Вегу, а на кого? 
> Глюк у Вас был. не было и нет никакого Телекома...


 а вы не думали что работу телекома может ктото контролировать ?

----------


## Angel2010

ее никто не контролирует, поверьте.

----------


## Angel2010

BANN и Jeka_od контролируют. а Телеком здесь в качестве зорро. если добрые дела, то он ого-го чел. а если лажа, то тут : "я вообще не знаю кто такой Телеком". вот так.

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

Вопрос: есть ли у Веги увеличеная скорость по Одессе?

----------


## ODESIT

> Вопрос: есть ли у Веги увеличеная скорость по Одессе?


 есть и по умолчанию по моему у всех она включена

----------


## Sfajrat

*ODESIT*, не у всех. мне когдато пришлось звонить в саппорт и активировать эту услугу

----------


## Telecom

*Sfajrat*



> мне когдато пришлось звонить в саппорт и активировать эту услугу


 C "когда-то" многое изменилось  )))
*xxMACTEPxx*
Сейчас включена у всех.

----------


## inko333

> Я могу направить запрос в отдел продаж. Напишите мне в ЛС данные: какую услугу хотите подключить, номер квартиры, этаж, контактный телефон.


 Что-то так никто и не позвонил , можно ли на Высоцкого 25 к Vega подключиться....наверное нельзя. А то там одна Норма, хоть к ней не особо хочется, но другого выбора нет

----------


## LJay

на Высоцкого 25 есть Vega fttb , идите в абонотдел

----------


## Angel2010

точно. так быстрее будет.

----------


## LEXX_odessa

> *Sfajrat*
> 
> C "когда-то" многое изменилось  )))
> *xxMACTEPxx*
> Сейчас включена у всех.


 А я думаю не у всех...Тариф 24 там же 5рка только..

----------


## First

> *Sfajrat*
> 
> C "когда-то" многое изменилось  )))
> *xxMACTEPxx*
> Сейчас включена у всех.


 
А l2tp.vpn будет работать?

----------


## ZSerge

Опять рвет соединение(((

----------


## Telecom

*LEXX_odessa*
5-ка в тп "24" - это условие пакета.
И все таки у всех! Перейдя на любой другой пакет Вы сможете убедится в этом.
*ZSerge*
Напишите подробнее в ЛС.
Сессии длительные. После написания Вами сообщения сессия длилась больше суток.

----------


## First

> Опять рвет соединение(((


 вчера все утро аналогично

----------


## 4aba

а у меня все хорошо, :-P, правда свет плохой и модем перезагружается)))

----------


## Angel2010

Цитата:
Сообщение от ZSerge  
Опять рвет соединение((( 

Цитата:
Сообщение от First
вчера все утро аналогично 

Цитата:
Сообщение от Telecom
ZSerge
Напишите подробнее в ЛС.
Сессии длительные. После написания Вами сообщения сессия длилась больше суток. 


P.S.    КАК ОБЫЧНО! АБОНЕНТОВ ДЕЛАЮТ ЛОХАМИ а в ВЕГЕ ВСЕ ХОРОШО ...

----------


## 4aba

поставил стабилизатор на модем и роутер, теперь и я заметил спонтанные разрывы, благо роутер иногда переподключается, надеюсь что это изза жары оборудование глючит (мое стоит в сухом прохладном месте :-P)

----------


## LJay

обрывы dsl или просто сессия ?

----------


## 4aba

c adsl все норм, потому что роутер не переподключался бы (он туповат))

----------


## KSYota

много уважаемый *Telecom* может здесь дадите ответ с 4августа модем как новогодняя елка что то вообще делают для стабильности и качества? login: ksyotaf

----------


## Telecom

*KSYota*
Вы ведь прочли ответ на веговском форуме, что Вы хотите услышать здесь?
Повторю его:
"Линия в отличном состоянии, тем не менее линк рвется. Для исключения вины Вашего модема выписан наряд на выезд мастера с тестовым модемом и ноутбуком."
4-го в 16:40 создана заявка.
5-го была измерена линия и передана на ремонт.
9-го завершен ремонт.
10 мониторили Ваши сессии.
11-го произведены повторные измерения линии, т.к. линк продолжал рваться.
После этого Вы 3 дня не отвечаете на звонки, и сессии нет.
14-го после 19:00 с Вами удалось созвониться.
16-го выписан наряд на выезд мастера с тестовым модемом и ноутбуком.

Как Вы можете видеть, "что-то" делают.

----------


## Angel2010

И так "что-то делать" , они будут некоторое время... а потом всему виной будет Ваш модем! так что готовьтесь, KSYota!

Не так ли, Дмитрий (Telecom) ?

----------


## NormaPlus

> Что-то так никто и не позвонил , можно ли на Высоцкого 25 к Vega подключиться....наверное нельзя. А то там одна Норма, хоть к ней не особо хочется, но другого выбора нет


 Приходите, дадим пробную неделю бесплатно, денег не возьмем. Понравится останетесь....

----------


## Ryogo

А тем временем Вега похоже решила быстро среагировать на выпад Киевстара. На сайте появились новые тарифы, с Киевстаром конечно не сравнимо, но тоже интересно.

----------


## Inviz

> А тем временем Вега похоже решила быстро среагировать на выпад Киевстара. На сайте появились новые тарифы, с Киевстаром конечно не сравнимо, но тоже интересно.


 Спасибо за хорошую новость  :smileflag:

----------


## First

Aug/19/2010 08:55:20	[DHCPD] sending ACK to 192.168.0.100
Aug/19/2010 08:55:20	[DHCPD] received REQUEST
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPC] get new lease time: 21600 secs
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPC] DHCPSTATE_RENEW_RECV received
Aug/19/2010 08:12:27	[DHCPC] DHCPSTATE_RENEWING sending
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPD] bogus packet, option fields too long.
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPC] get new lease time: 21600 secs
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPC] DHCPSTATE_RENEW_RECV received
Aug/19/2010 05:12:27	[DHCPC] DHCPSTATE_RENEWING sending

----------


## Matroc

отпишитесь плз у кого какая скорость на этих новых тарифах))

----------


## Inviz

Интересно, когда новые тарифы добавятся в "личный кабинет" ? а то пока там только старые

----------


## Memorex

Новые тарифы это до 24 мб которые?

----------


## Ryogo

Заодно процитирию *Jeka_Od*



> После 15-го октября перестанем переводить и подключать на эти Тарифные Планы.
> Все, кто перейдет или подключится до 15-го октября, будут пользоваться ТП и дальше.
> 
> Новым абонентам предоставляется 5 бесплатных турбочасочасов.

----------


## Ryogo

*Memorex*
для АДСЛ до 24-ёх, да.

*Inviz*
сегодня-завтра обещали сделать.

----------


## Денис Кораблёв

Здравствуйте!
Скажите, какая нормальная скорость для скачивания с медиапортала должна быть?
У меня  матрица фарлеповская, был тариф «Безлимитный» 2 Mbps за 60 грн., сейчас смотрю новые тарифы  3 Mbps за 39 грн.  и написано до 10 Mbps к местным ресурсам, а при скачивании получается 300-500 Kbps?

----------


## REDBARON

> Здравствуйте!
> Скажите, какая нормальная скорость для скачивания с медиапортала должна быть?
> У меня  матрица фарлеповская, был тариф «Безлимитный» 2 Mbps за 60 грн., сейчас смотрю новые тарифы  3 Mbps за 39 грн.  и написано до 10 Mbps к местным ресурсам, а при скачивании получается 300-500 Kbps?


 свои 300-500 умнож на 8 и получишь свои Mbps))))

----------


## LEXX_odessa

10Мбит  эт примерно 1,2Мбайта
но я думаю скорость не измениться бо она не зависит от пакета

----------


## REDBARON

у меня после изменения тарифа - сбросились ник и пороль - надо идти в КОЛ-центр(((((

----------


## Wild_Fat

Кому не трудно, выложите тарифы для Ильичевска. Админы, уроды, отключили джаву, тарифы не открываются.

----------


## Telecom

*REDBARON*
Звучит как-то сказочно. Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС Ваши логин, ФИО, на ком договор и контактный № тел. Может и не придется никуда ходить.
*Wild_Fat*
Для Ильичевска тарифы такие же, как и для Одессы "МегаДом".

----------


## Wild_Fat

> *REDBARON*
> Звучит как-то сказочно. Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС Ваши логин, ФИО, на ком договор и контактный № тел. Может и не придется никуда ходить.
> *Wild_Fat*
> Для Ильичевска тарифы такие же, как и для Одессы "МегаДом".


 Мне бы цифры, а не то, у кого они одинаковые или разные.
Повторюсь: "ДЖАВА ОТКЛЮЧЕНА АДМИНАМИ И САЙТ НЕ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ"!!!
так понятней проблема?

----------


## Денис Кораблёв

> Мне бы цифры, а не то, у кого они одинаковые или разные.


 Тариф «Мегадом»: Одесса
Тарифный план 	Скорость, Kbps 	Абонплата, грн./мес
«Мегадом» до 2 048	39,00
«Мегадом»	до 6 144	69,00
«Мегадом»	до 8 192	99,00
«Мегадом»	до 24 000	109,00

----------


## Wild_Fat

Мде... и при этом плата за переключение на более дешевый контракт 35 грн...
повысили 
Спасибо за циферки.

----------


## First

> *REDBARON*
> Звучит как-то сказочно. Напишите, пожалуйста, мне в ЛС Ваши логин, ФИО, на ком договор и контактный № тел. Может и не придется никуда ходить.
> *Wild_Fat*
> Для Ильичевска тарифы такие же, как и для Одессы "МегаДом".


 В Vega всегда все через *опу!!!

ГДЕ НОВЫЕ ТАРИФЫ В ЛИЧНОМ КАБИНЕТЕ?

----------


## Ryogo

*First*
а чего собственно вы кипятитесь?
Вчера на форуме был дал вполне нормальный ответ, что сегодня постараются реализовать. Имейте чуточку терпения.

----------


## REDBARON

А в чем раздница между тарифами "МегаДом" и "Безлимитный"????

----------


## Ryogo

*REDBARON*
тарифы МегаДом для абонентов подключенных по технологии ADSL, тарифы Безлимитный для абонентов подключенных по технологии Ethernet.

----------


## Delux

> *REDBARON*
> тарифы МегаДом для абонентов подключенных по технологии ADSL, тарифы Безлимитный для абонентов подключенных по технологии *Ethernet*.


 опаньки, новая технология? а ну-ка расскажите=))

----------


## Ryogo

*Delux*
ах, простите - впредь буду писать FTTB, дабы не смущать Ваш взор, многоуважаемый. Сарказм понятен?

----------


## Delux

> *Delux*
> ах, простите - впредь буду писать FTTB, дабы не смущать Ваш взор, многоуважаемый. Сарказм понятен?


 эм, а по юморить?((

----------


## Ryogo

*Delux*
не тот топик очевидно.

----------


## Delux

> *Delux*
> не тот топик очевидно.


 эт не вам судить=)
я тут постоянно людям помогаю, вы вызвались помогать=) ошиблись, че ж не пошутить?

----------


## iDobry

Личная переписка или мне кажется?..

----------


## Misteri

у меня такой вопрос, сегодня пока меня дома небыло мне сами повысили скорость на порту с 6 Мбит/сек и 768Кб/сек, до 13Мбит и 1,039Мб/сек... я сам никаких заявок не подавал для этого...... хоть нужно б и радоваться вроде, НО у меня довольно ощутимо вырос пинг, на первых четырёх ступенях в 5-6 раз, было около 5-6мс, теперь аж 28-30мс...  и если раньше с ФТП качало стабильно на скорости 640Кб/сек то теперь качает от 300Кб/сек до 1,4 Мбайта и скачет довольно ощутимо..... это из-за плохой лини? или может провод старый заменить от щитка до дома?(частный сектор, провода около 80метров)
или же нужно звонить в тех поддержку и сказать чтоб они понизили скорость на порту? до 8-10Мбит/сек?
P.S. также обрывы переодически начались...

----------


## Ryogo

*misteri19*
если появились обрывы, то скорость точно стоит понизить.

----------


## Delux

ахахха, хотите гон?

                            Ethernet=FTTB если касательно Веги

=))) это мне написали в репе=) а я как буд-то не знал, но Ethernet не равняется FTTB, это две разные технологии

Ethernet локально
FTTB линия интернет
но люди все таки отличаются умом и сообразительностью=) хДДД

----------


## Misteri

> *misteri19*
> если появились обрывы, то скорость точно стоит понизить.


 не подскажите какие есть фиксированные скорости на порту? или есть и 8 и 9 и 10 и 11 и т.д.??
кстати это видимо у многих сейчас повысили так как у соседей тоже повысили аж до 21М/бита при том, что они на ЦСС, а я на Фарлеп.

----------


## Ryogo

*misteri19*
не подскажу, ибо фиксированных нет по всей видимости. У меня у самого сейчас 11.6/1.8
Просто напишите в техсап, что у вас пропадает линк дсл и они вам сами снизят скорость порта и проконтролируют ситуацию.

----------


## Matroc

а лучше забить и свалить с этого уг

----------


## Misteri

> а лучше забить и свалить с этого уг


 увы нет других норм операторов в районе.....
что-то как-то стрёмно уже скорость на порту менять, раньше звонишь говоришь, что хочешь сменить скорость, они сразу меняют спрашивают как результаты и т.д. а сейчас уже говорят, хорошо спасибо за звонок мы передадим заявку нашим техникам и они буду смотреть, как вам лучше сделать... капец блин...

----------


## 4aba

я сегодня заметил что повысили скорость порта, было 4, теперь пишется больше 5ти надо будет посмотреть стабильность этого всего, но скорость отдачи больше 1100 раньше было <1000 или это так с линией или ктото чтото улучшил))))

----------


## Misteri

> я сегодня заметил что повысили скорость порта, было 4, теперь пишется больше 5ти надо будет посмотреть стабильность этого всего, но скорость отдачи больше 1100 раньше было <1000 или это так с линией или ктото чтото улучшил))))


 это походу у всех так повысили. у кого-то с 8 до 24 даже.... где как смогли но сейчас походу всё это в тестовом режиме так как у некоторых скрость прыгает на порту а у некоторых потихоньку уменьшается до стабильных значений. в целом всё хорошо, но пинги у всех увеличились.

----------


## Telecom

В связи с введением новых тарифных планов, для сохранения стабильности соединения на больших скоростях, рекомендуем включать SRA на Ваших модемах. Эта функция позволит динамически изменять скорость передачи данных без разрыва соединения.В модемах Zyxel данная опция включена по умолчанию.В большинстве модемов D-Link и других модемах на чипе Broadcom: Advansed → ADSL → Галочку напротив «SRA Enable» →Apply

----------


## Skyforce

Новые Тарифы это бомба

----------


## First

> Новые Тарифы это бомба


 100%

Раньше было до 3 Мбит при l2tp
при закачке реально 180-200 Кбайт/с

сейчас 140-150

----------


## Matroc

> 100%
> 
> Раньше было до 3 Мбит при l2tp
> при закачке реально 180-200 Кбайт/с
> 
> сейчас 140-150


 ржунимагу. ок

----------


## MrBlack

Хотелось бы кое-что узнать. Я сижу на пакете 100 грн 5 мбит, а сосед за 100 грн получает 8 мбит, почему так?

----------


## anray

*MrBlack* Потому что он перешел на новый пакет. В веге пока сам не перейдешь, никто тебя не переведет.

----------


## First

> ржунимагу. ок


 однако сходил бабла закинул и есть результат  :smileflag:

----------


## fantom

Свалил с Веги (ЦСС) на Стиконет (FTTH). Претензий особых почти не было, но задолбал АДСЛевский аплоад.

----------


## 4aba

перешел на новый тариф, speedtest.net неплохо.... 
 
2ip более правильно 

модем показывает чуть меньше 6М

----------


## ZSerge

> отпишитесь плз у кого какая скорость на этих новых тарифах))


 ADSL ЦСС

----------


## regnames

Лично я на ADSL сижу, скорость вместо 24 Мбит, стала 5-6 Мбит.. Одесские сайты ели ели работает, а мир и Украина, через раз открывает.

----------


## Skyforce

Ну в прицнипе 10 Мбит как они есть...

----------


## Matroc

> ADSL ЦСС


 это тариф до 24?) 

пичяль  :smileflag: 

2 *Skyforce* а у тебя какой пакет?

2 *4aba* это "до 100"? а на торрентах сколько показывает?

----------


## regnames

это при 24 Мбит

----------


## Matroc

> это при 24 Мбит


 стрим тариф 10  :smileflag:

----------


## Memorex

*Matroc*

+1 ахах)

----------


## regnames

Был бы другой провайдер, давно ушел бы с матрицы...

----------


## 4aba

*2Matroc* Я adsl это чтото с speedtest было, 
а сейчасм все(инет) пропало (у меня подозрение что чтото с роутером) подключил комп к модему, через 2 минуты получил ip свой, подключение прошло на ура, сейчас ищу прошивку на роутер(не заходит в web интерфейс), заодно посмотрел downstream около 4х но больше 4096, значит не понизили, но линия у меня не очень, нового пакета 4М нету, приходится на 6 сидеть и радоваться когда с линией все хорошо и downstream до 6ти повышается))
*2tabakov* А если бы был у нас, в Корсунцах, "Ethernet" веги то перешел бы на него, а сейчас у нас только бриз по кабельному модему (60грв 1М, 100грв 2М) и adsl vega(возможно есть укртелеком но нет их линии у меня, да и не доверяю Я им)
Перепрошил роутер все норм, подключение прошло очень быстро, что не может не радовать, работает, downstream скачет от 2M до 6M , чаще в около 4-4.5М, что немного радует, но не сильно. А от чего может зависить то что в неветренную погоду downstream скачет? в дождь у меня бывало чуть больше 1М.
А хотя.. вот Я подумал, это тоже самое 4М, с бонусами временными и за меньшие деньги.... Я доволен)))

----------


## Ryogo

> стрим тариф 10


 
Матрица, 10Мбит (аплоад слабый ибо АДСЛ).

----------


## Matroc

> Матрица, 10Мбит (аплоад слабый ибо АДСЛ).


 стрим 10Мбит, но сегодня.  :smileflag: 


p.s. пинг немаловажен.

----------


## Misteri

блин я в шоке с этого инета.... одно лечат другое калечат.... у меня теперь каждые 20-30минут пропадает инет... и не обрыв связи ADSL происходит, а лампочка ADSL активно мигает, а на компе в этот момент начинает показываться что "неопознанная сеть" минут 5, такое было пол года назад, тогда они починили, а сейчас с этой сменой скоростей опять эта лажа началась..... реально достало...

----------


## Ryogo

*misteri19*
скорость порта понизить надо, либо же SRA включить в модеме, если до сих пор не включен.

----------


## Misteri

*Ryogo*
да  обрывов ADSL самих нет.... а вообще с этой скоростью чёрти что..... в тех поддержке молдовани что ли.... (ни кому не в обиду) я уже 3 раза им звонил...когда стояло 13мбит сказал снизить им скорость до 8-ми, они снизили до 10ти... позвонил ещё раз, сказал что пусть снизят до 6-ти как у меня уже пол года стояло.... они сказали хорошо, в итоге понизили до 4-х..... звоню им ещё раз и объясняю чтоб они поставили мне именно 6 Мбит, они говорят хоршо, через 2 часа всё сделаем и в итоге поставили 8Мбит... я уже боюсь им ещё раз звонить так как они мне 2 мбита в этот раз поставят вообще....
кстати модем у меня ZyXEL P660RT2 с последней прошивкой, в нём SRA сразу включено.

----------


## Inviz

Кто столкнулся с крайне нестабильной работой инета после перехода на новые тарифы?
http://forum.od.vegatele.com/viewtopic.php?t=40346&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
Ув. Телеком. Проблема решается?

----------


## Ryogo

*Inviz*
дык, все ж спецы на выходные ушли.

----------


## Misteri

да спецы как бы не сразу после смены скоростей ушли отдыхать...... время было... а толку ноль..... только и могут что скорость на порту понижать, а пинг повышать и при этом не как не решать проблему с нестабильным инетом...

----------


## Ryogo

*misteri19*
ну *Inviz* писал про глобальную проблему, вот её как раз скорее всего раньше чем закончаться выходные не решат. А в вашем случае проблема локальная и ТП вполне могла бы справится наверное, если бы захотела.

----------


## Matroc

> да спецы как бы не сразу после смены скоростей ушли отдыхать...... время было... а толку ноль..... только и могут что скорость на порту понижать, а пинг повышать и при этом не как не решать проблему с нестабильным инетом...


 пора привыкнуть к этому, всем на вас пох. мб сделают "до месяца"

----------


## Misteri

> *misteri19*
> ну *Inviz* писал про глобальную проблему, вот её как раз скорее всего раньше чем закончаться выходные не решат. А в вашем случае проблема локальная и ТП вполне могла бы справится наверное, если бы захотела.


 ТП в моём случае только и может что скорость на порту менять... у них видимо такой принцип, если у абонента что-то не то с инетом то нужно понизить скорость на порту.... понизили мне опять 4-х мегабит, проблема с неопознанной сетью каждые 30 минут осталась, скорость закачки понизилась, пинг вырос.. вот вам  и ТП...

----------


## Matroc

> ТП в моём случае только и может что скорость на порту менять... у них видимо такой принцип, если у абонента что-то не то с инетом то нужно понизить скорость на порту.... понизили мне опять 4-х мегабит, проблема с неопознанной сетью каждые 30 минут осталась, скорость закачки понизилась, пинг вырос.. вот вам  и ТП...


 "до года" сделают

----------


## hius

Напомните, пожалуйста, тарифы для юрлиц «Мегаофис» (безлимит).

----------


## ODESIT

у всех у кого проблема с Одесскими сайтами ставим оперу и врубаем режим опера турбо, частично это решает проблему (сайты хоть грузятся).

----------


## coder_ak

Что делать с этим дебильным модемом DSL-2650u? Постоянно падает DNS сервер в нём. Пробовал прошить последней прошивкой 1.16 - не поднимается линк, причём проблема описана на разных форумах с разными провайдерами, решения нет. Прошил более старую - 1.14, работает, но с ДНС глюки. Ещё более ранняя, которая стояла изначально 1.11, тоже периодами падает ДНС, хотя и реже, но она не понимает NTFS диск подключенный к модему. И что делать?
Какую вообще модель рекомендуют для ADSL + WiFi, что бы иметь меньше проблем?

----------


## infinite

> Что делать с этим дебильным модемом DSL-2650u? Постоянно падает DNS сервер в нём. Пробовал прошить последней прошивкой 1.16 - не поднимается линк, причём проблема описана на разных форумах с разными провайдерами, решения нет. Прошил более старую - 1.14, работает, но с ДНС глюки. Ещё более ранняя, которая стояла изначально 1.11, тоже периодами падает ДНС, хотя и реже, но она не понимает NTFS диск подключенный к модему. И что делать?
> Какую вообще модель рекомендуют для ADSL + WiFi, что бы иметь меньше проблем?


 мне асусы намного больше понравились, есть моделька подешевше с простым вайфаем и подороже с поддержкой n

----------


## coder_ak

номер моделек в студию!

----------


## Ryogo

*ODESIT*
аналогично любой зарубежный прокси, но проблему с веговским форумом и медиапорталом это не решает.

----------


## infinite

> номер моделек в студию!


 http://hotline.ua/gd/30/4485-2235-4501/

имел дело с 604g и n11

----------


## Petr

> *ODESIT*
> аналогично любой зарубежный прокси, но проблему с веговским форумом и медиапорталом это не решает.


 может я что пропустил, но это (медиапортал) ж решается пропиской статических маршрутов на роутере. (много раз было уже). Если нужно - напомни, я вечером гляну как дома прописал.

----------


## anray

*coder_ak*
DNS падает именно провайдерский. Я просто на компьютерах, подключаемых к нему ставлю dns гугла и все работает: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4

----------


## Wild_Fat

Кто тут ответсвенный от ВЕГИ?
Почему нельзя сделать нормальную разъяснительную информацию как зарегестрировать свой личный кабинет? Отсохнут ручки у программеров?
Позвонил в Ильичевское подразделение сказали мой АйДи, и при этом сказали что пароль такой же как на карточке, которую дали при подключении. Нагло наврали. Зарегестрировать ЛК не смог.
Ну и поднимать плату за переподключение на более дешевый пакет с 25 до 35 грн, при том, что вы меняете раз в 3 месяца тарифы, как минимум свинство.

----------


## coder_ak

*anray*, провайдерский работает. На самом роутере прописывал и автоматом, и прямо указывал веговский и гугловский, пофиг. В логах видно, что падает демон.

----------


## Паноптикум

как  включить  SRA   в Netgear  модеме?

----------


## Andy

> В связи с введением новых тарифных планов, для сохранения стабильности соединения на больших скоростях, рекомендуем включать SRA на Ваших модемах.


 Вот объясните мне темному, неделю назад второй раз вступил в гов матрицу, пару лет назад уже был печальный опыт, отключились, но вот опять повелся на красивую рекламу, высокие скорости и т.д... А ситуация все та же - тариф у меня 8 Мбит, в реальности же 100-150 Кбит!
Что делать и как с этим бороться?

----------


## Memorex

Позвонить в тех поддержку
Написать на форуме веги одному из администраторов
Вот мои 8 мбит

----------


## Telecom

> Вот объясните мне темному, неделю назад второй раз вступил в гов матрицу, пару лет назад уже был печальный опыт, отключились, но вот опять повелся на красивую рекламу, высокие скорости и т.д... А ситуация все та же - тариф у меня 8 Мбит, в реальности же 100-150 Кбит!
> Что делать и как с этим бороться?


 Andy, напишите мне данные по договору в ЛК. Постараюсь помочь.

----------


## Telecom

> Кто тут ответсвенный от ВЕГИ?
> Почему нельзя сделать нормальную разъяснительную информацию как зарегестрировать свой личный кабинет? Отсохнут ручки у программеров?
> Позвонил в Ильичевское подразделение сказали мой АйДи, и при этом сказали что пароль такой же как на карточке, которую дали при подключении. Нагло наврали. Зарегестрировать ЛК не смог.
> Ну и поднимать плату за переподключение на более дешевый пакет с 25 до 35 грн, при том, что вы меняете раз в 3 месяца тарифы, как минимум свинство.


 В принципе сделать инструкцию можно, но Вы первый кому она понадобилась...
Там все интуитивно просто! Выбираете провайдера с которым заключен договор. Вводите свой лицевой, видимо тот самый id который Вы взяли в ЦПО, вводите логин для подключения и пароль для подключения. Вписываете mail на который хотели бы получить Логин и Пароль для входа в личный кабинет. 
Если Вы все равно считаете, что необходима инструкция, напишите пожалуйста о тех моментах, которые вызывают недопонимание и мы опишем их.

----------


## Misteri

> У мамы с 14.04 не работает и все обещают. На ак. Королева. Дозвониться нереально. Вот сюда зашла спросить где их офис сейчас, на поклон наверное, ехать надо.


 Асташкина 29/1. С собой рекомендуется иметь пакет с обедом, торбу с успокоительными и полный набор документов. Так же не забыть взять чистую бумагу А4, а лучше  сразу заправленный МФУ чтоб точно распечатали все доки о принятии той или иной заявки или доки о расторжении..... у них там порой ниче не работает.... 
P.S. если сильно не повезет то еще и спальный мешок будет не лишним.... можно будет вздремнуть в ожидании пока очередь из 50+ человек пройдет...

----------


## Bird

> Они там каждый месяц меняют дизайн сайта и ни одна ссылка не работает. Более того, решил первый раз заплатить через Приват. Так в меню на сайте Приват24 по переходу на Вега пустая страница, а при попытке заплатить с личного кабинета Веги выдает ошибку по ссылке на Приват. Замкнутый круг. Похоже что Приват давно разорвал отношения с этой шарагой


 На днях оплатила через приват без проблем.

----------


## Часовщик.

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой форме и на чье имя писать заявление об отказе от услуг Vega? Может быть, у кого-то есть образец такого заявления? Буду очень признательна.


 Компания "Вега-Телеком", ул. Асташкина, 29/1, Одесса, 65000. 
Свои данные, ФИО, адрес.
Форма текста произвольная. Главное - указать, что тел. номер такой-то по такому-то адресу не работает с такого-то числа. Отказ от услуг компании мотивировать ненадлежащим качеством этих самых услуг. Письмо отправить с описью вложения, квитанции хранить 3 года. )))

----------


## -=SkiF=-

Здравствуйте! Со вчерашнего вечера нет интернета, Одесская обл., с. Нерубайское. ЛС: 726889. В тех. поддержку дозвониться не получилось, автоответчик прокручивает вопросы по кругу и с оператором не соединяет.

----------


## Карамелька

> Компания "Вега-Телеком", ул. Асташкина, 29/1, Одесса, 65000. 
> Свои данные, ФИО, адрес.
> Форма текста произвольная. Главное - указать, что тел. номер такой-то по такому-то адресу не работает с такого-то числа. Отказ от услуг компании мотивировать ненадлежащим качеством этих самых услуг. Письмо отправить с описью вложения, квитанции хранить 3 года. )))


 Спасибо!

----------


## iDobry

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой форме и на чье имя писать заявление об отказе от услуг Vega? Может быть, у кого-то есть образец такого заявления? Буду очень признательна.


  На их странице в ФБ мне ответили так:



> Вы можете отправить заказное письмо по адресу: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .
> 
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> Мурату Чинару.
> 
> В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки  : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».

----------


## Карамелька

> На их странице в ФБ мне ответили так:


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## Часовщик.

Вот отзывы о ВЕГЕ по всей Украине - https://2ip.ua/ru/services/providers-rating?act=1&asid=6703

Вчера спросил у соседки, работает ли у неё телефон от Укртелекома (это тоже теперь компания Ахметова, как и ВЕГА) - не работает, "украли кабель".
Я всё-таки всем рекомендую не лениться и сходить в ЗПП, оставить там заявление - на всякий случай, чтобы потом не оплачивать "задолженность" за услуги, которых не было и не иметь дело с судами и коллекторами. В Службе ЗПП жаловаться на отсутствие услуг и на препятствия для оперативного расторжения договора - очереди, один офис на весь город и т. п. В любое учреждение гражданин может обращаться письменно в произвольной форме, отказать в принятии заявления не имеют права. Обязаны сделать отметку о регистрации заявления на копии, которую оставите себе, как доказательство на будущее. В качестве подтверждения наличия правоотношений с ВЕГОЙ - взять с собой чеки об оплате их услуг, этого достаточно.

----------


## Maniac

да банкротится Вега.
с 24 апреля нет интернета, 28 апреля узнал о том, что включение запланировано на 8 мая, был в тихом шоке - 2 недели искать и исправлять поломку, сказали бы сразу - так сразу бы и искал нового провайдера, тогда рабочая неделя была. Не включили 8 мая. 10 мая добился от онлайн поддержки информации о дате включения услуг - 28 мая (им требуется больше месяца чтоб найти поломку!!! за это время любой провайдер новый кабель и подключение организует.
Так как с 24 апреля по 8 мая не было даже прозвона мастерами, значит этим вопросом никто и не занимался, ждать 28 мая - считаю бессмыслено.
З.Ы.
У кого еще работает Вега, рекомендую искать и подключаться к другому провайдеру уже, тем более что Вега достаточно дорогой оператор сегодня на рынке г.Одесса.

----------


## SPIL

На Вегу работают подрядчики, те же, что и на других провайдеров. Общался недавно. Своих прокладчиков-ремонников им уже иметь не выгодно. Работают по нарядам. Рассказывали, что часто, только восстановят линию, так кабеля тут же опять воруют. Им пофиг, им это только на руку. А тырят одинакого у всех, что у Веги, что у Тенета и т.п.

----------


## heiss

> да банкротится Вега.
> с 24 апреля нет интернета, 28 апреля узнал о том, что включение запланировано на 8 мая, был в тихом шоке - 2 недели искать и исправлять поломку, сказали бы сразу - так сразу бы и искал нового провайдера, тогда рабочая неделя была. Не включили 8 мая. 10 мая добился от онлайн поддержки информации о дате включения услуг - 28 мая (им требуется больше месяца чтоб найти поломку!!! за это время любой провайдер новый кабель и подключение организует.
> Так как с 24 апреля по 8 мая не было даже прозвона мастерами, значит этим вопросом никто и не занимался, ждать 28 мая - считаю бессмыслено.
> З.Ы.
> У кого еще работает Вега, рекомендую искать и подключаться к другому провайдеру уже, тем более что Вега достаточно дорогой оператор сегодня на рынке г.Одесса.


 Подключен с 2008 года. Никогда у меня небыло никаких проблем. Когда только перешли на Вегу была поломка недели на две и все.Оплата работает всегда, что с сайта что с привата. Неужели я один такой, судя по темке?

----------


## SPIL

У меня так же было. Я подключен был с 2004 года))


> Подключен с 2008 года. Никогда у меня небыло никаких проблем. Когда только перешли на Вегу была поломка недели на две и все.Оплата работает всегда, что с сайта что с привата. Неужели я один такой, судя по темке?

----------


## vlad11

> А тырят одинакого у всех, что у Веги, что у Тенета и т.п.


 У Тенета (би)медь только на последней миле, на небольшом участке.
А Вега и УТ под видом краж вытаскивает медь.
Оптику давно никто не крадет, только переодически подпаливает содержимое некоторых колодцев.

----------


## fantom

> У Тенета (би)медь только на последней миле, на небольшом участке.
> А Вега и УТ под видом краж вытаскивает медь.
> Оптику давно никто не крадет, только переодически подпаливает содержимое некоторых колодцев.


 Оптику не крадут, но режут. Посмотрят, что стекло и бросают.

----------


## rakywok

Народ! Когда то подключали 3 ТВ и в Teletec  по телефону перепрошили ещё 1 порт по ТВ, итого стало 3 под ТВ и 1 под интернет.
Пишу только что в чат, прошу перепрошить 1 из портов под интернет. Получаю ответ что надо ехать в офис и сдавать в сервис. Пишу что мне по телефону это делали за 2 минуты. Он мне отвечает что можно онлайн, вы готовы оплатить 100 грн? Естественно пишу, что за развод? Он отвечает что можно ещё вызвать мастера за 144 грн или в телефонном режиме за 20 грн и вырубает чат. Причём сохранить переписку не получается, мыло указал, не отправляется.
Что делать? Я ж никак его не могу сам перепрошить? Везти куда-то или платить 100 грн, это же уже гон какой-то!

----------


## MIMKINA

У всех пропал инет? Даже Линк не мигает...

----------


## Часовщик.

> ...только восстановят линию, так кабеля тут же опять воруют...


 Если было бы так и ВЕГА хотела бы решить эту проблему, то, например, можно было бы нанять крепких ребят с машиной, которые оперативно приезжали бы на место преступления, вылавливали воров и отвозили в тихое место, где понятным языком объясняли бы, что красть грешно...

----------


## алексий I

Задрала эта Вега,со вчерашнего дня нет интернета!

----------


## SPIL

Та сидите мучайтесь))) делать Веге больше нечего, как машины с ребятами искать)))


> Если было бы так и ВЕГА хотела бы решить эту проблему, то, например, можно было бы нанять крепких ребят с машиной, которые оперативно приезжали бы на место преступления, вылавливали воров и отвозили в тихое место, где понятным языком объясняли бы, что красть грешно...

----------


## Amalia

Вега в своей работе пользуется лозунгом: У кого порезали кабель, тому не повезло. 
Похоже, своей проблемой они вообще это не считают.

----------


## SPIL

И не будут. Подрядчиуам отличня халтурка))


> Вега в своей работе пользуется лозунгом: У кого порезали кабель, тому не повезло. 
> Похоже, своей проблемой они вообще это не считают.

----------


## MaKalkin

Небольшой отчет: как у меня неделю не было тырнета.
Без малого неделю - отсутствие линка. Телефон поддержки зациклен: после выбора опций кидает опять в первое меню. В личном кабинете, в чате поддержки информация только такая: замена оборудования, сроки нам не передают. Вчера интернет появился - ни уведомления на телефон, ни в личном кабинете. Через какое-то время интернет начисто отрубился, при этом линк активен. Помогло отключение роутера с вытаскиванием кабеля. Постарался изложить только факты, без эмоций ,)

----------


## Evil Eyes

Позвонила Вега, требует 1600 грн . Оказываеться тот факт что с 18.09.17 повреждена оптика и у меня не работает инет никого не волнует. никого не волнует что заявка с этого числа есть, но вот ее закрыли автоматически сами, типа дозвониться не смогли) Закрыли 21.09.17, хотя я был в офисе в 24-27 числах и мне сказали нужно подождать, большая нагрузка на ремонтную бригаду))) Просто знайте о качестве и клиентоориентированости Веги.

Написать им претензию? Кто-то попадал в такие ситуации?

----------


## rakywok

> Позвонила Вега, требует 1600 грн . Оказываеться тот факт что с 18.09.17 повреждена оптика и у меня не работает инет никого не волнует. никого не волнует что заявка с этого числа есть, но вот ее закрыли автоматически сами, типа дозвониться не смогли) Закрыли 21.09.17, хотя я был в офисе в 24-27 числах и мне сказали нужно подождать, большая нагрузка на ремонтную бригаду))) Просто знайте о качестве и клиентоориентированости Веги.
> 
> Написать им претензию? Кто-то попадал в такие ситуации?


 А как мог появиться долг, если они отрубают интернет при нулевом балансе? Или уже не отрубают и можно не платить по пол года?

----------


## Evil Eyes

> А как мог появиться долг, если они отрубают интернет при нулевом балансе? Или уже не отрубают и можно не платить по пол года?


 Говорят что инет отключен, но абонплату начисляют. Только не ясно на что абонплату, если все обрудование куплено у Комстара и линия куплена(проплата подключения) у Комстра. Думаю нужно ехать в офис и там начинать стрим о работе Веги.

----------


## Misteri

> Позвонила Вега, требует 1600 грн . Оказываеться тот факт что с 18.09.17 повреждена оптика и у меня не работает инет никого не волнует. никого не волнует что заявка с этого числа есть, но вот ее закрыли автоматически сами, типа дозвониться не смогли) Закрыли 21.09.17, хотя я был в офисе в 24-27 числах и мне сказали нужно подождать, большая нагрузка на ремонтную бригаду))) Просто знайте о качестве и клиентоориентированости Веги.
> 
> Написать им претензию? Кто-то попадал в такие ситуации?


 это уже новый рекорд... такого тут ещё не было чтоб аж 1600, вроде потолок был в 300 с копейками. тут уже походу сперва ехать в офис разбираться ну или ждать их грозных вызовов в суд и судиться так как 1600 это уже не плохой повод, ну и собрать всех остальных у кого более мелкие и коллективный встречный иск.

----------


## Evil Eyes

> это уже новый рекорд... такого тут ещё не было чтоб аж 1600, вроде потолок был в 300 с копейками. тут уже походу сперва ехать в офис разбираться ну или ждать их грозных вызовов в суд и судиться так как 1600 это уже не плохой повод, ну и собрать всех остальных у кого более мелкие и коллективный встречный иск.


 Съездил в офис. Там таких как я море, запись на завтра 106! СТО ШЕСТЫМ!!!! Книгу отзывов и предложений просил 20 минут, я просто решил культурно попытаться решить этот вопрос. Люди когда выходили от 2х девушек - матом крыли вегу, сотрудников и охрану. Когда я дописал претензию в книгу отзывов двое мужиков орали на охранника и собирались бить ему личико, короче я в шоке от сервиса. Просто цирк))))))))))))

Сходил проверил оптику, вдруг задним числом сделали, а вот и нет:


З.Ы. добаные электрики

----------


## SPIL

Не Вега такое чинит, дает заказы наемникам. Работы там на 5 минут сварить её. И не электрики это.... кто то сделал западло.


> Съездил в офис. Там таких как я море, запись на завтра 106! СТО ШЕСТЫМ!!!! Книгу отзывов и предложений просил 20 минут, я просто решил культурно попытаться решить этот вопрос. Люди когда выходили от 2х девушек - матом крыли вегу, сотрудников и охрану. Когда я дописал претензию в книгу отзывов двое мужиков орали на охранника и собирались бить ему личико, короче я в шоке от сервиса. Просто цирк))))))))))))
> 
> Сходил проверил оптику, вдруг задним числом сделали, а вот и нет:
> Вложение 12706266
> 
> З.Ы. добаные электрики

----------


## all.sender

Уважаемые жители нашего форума Прошу попмощи в настройки SIP от VEGA.
Есть коробочка "cisco spa112" никак не могу ее настроить!. 100 раз звонил в вегу !
Но так ноль на Массу!. )))
Может кто сталкивался с настройкой корочки!.
Да сип подключается на клиет c3x но на другие не хочет.
На сип железки тожа..

----------


## all.sender

Может кто-то сможет помочь и взглянуть по тимохе за отдельное спасибо $$

----------


## Часовщик.

> Та сидите мучайтесь))) делать Веге больше нечего, как машины с ребятами искать)))


 Кто мучается? Я уже два месяца, как сменил провайдера. А насчёт ребят, это так - рассуждения... Поговорить...




> это уже новый рекорд... такого тут ещё не было чтоб аж 1600, вроде потолок был в 300 с копейками. тут уже походу сперва ехать в офис разбираться ну или ждать их грозных вызовов в суд и судиться так как 1600 это уже не плохой повод, ну и собрать всех остальных у кого более мелкие и коллективный встречный иск.


 Так позаботьтесь о доказательствах. Как докажете, что услуга не была предоставлена? Как докажете, что обращались в компанию по поводу неисправности? Юрист ВЕГИ скажет - всё работало, никто не жаловался, обратное не доказано. Бумага нужна! С печатью.

----------


## Misteri

> Кто мучается? Я уже два месяца, как сменил провайдера. А насчёт ребят, это так - рассуждения... Поговорить...
> 
> 
> 
> Так позаботьтесь о доказательствах. Как докажете, что услуга не была предоставлена? Как докажете, что обращались в компанию по поводу неисправности? Юрист ВЕГИ скажет - всё работало, никто не жаловался, обратное не доказано. Бумага нужна! С печатью.


 Технически это можно посмотреть по трафику, а у этих людей он должен быть нулевой, что и доказывает тот факт что услуга не работала. Посмотрим чем закончится эта история.

----------


## iDobry

> Технически это можно посмотреть по трафику, а у этих людей он должен быть нулевой, что и доказывает тот факт что услуга не работала.


  ИМХО не факт: услуга могла работать, но просто ей не пользовались. Так шо...

----------


## Misteri

> ИМХО не факт: услуга могла работать, но просто ей не пользовались. Так шо...


 Но если абонент говориит что не работала и сейчас по факту все так же не работает то.... такими темпами только суд скажет кто прав

Сам тот факт что после отключения услуги за неуплату абоненту все равно начисляется долг уже маразм. Где такое вообще есть еще? В офферте такого бреда нет насколько помню

----------


## iDobry

> Но если абонент говориит что не работала и сейчас по факту все так же не работает то.... такими темпами только суд скажет кто прав


  Это уже работа для юристов.

----------


## YdaB

> Уважаемые жители нашего форума Прошу попмощи в настройки SIP от VEGA.
> Есть коробочка "cisco spa112" никак не могу ее настроить!. 100 раз звонил в вегу !
> Но так ноль на Массу!. )))
> Может кто сталкивался с настройкой корочки!.
> Да сип подключается на клиет c3x но на другие не хочет.
> На сип железки тожа..

----------


## Часовщик.

Почитайте контракт с ВЕГОЙ, у кого сохранился. Я свой нашёл. Там есть условия расторжения договора - абонент должен проинформировать компанию за 30 дней и погасить задолженность, если таковая имеется. Если эти условия не выполнены, даже при том, что связи нет - договор действует и абонплата начисляется. Можете не сомневаться, компания взыщет с вас и "задолженность" и судебные издержки - если вы заранее не позаботитесь о будущей линии защиты. Повторяю, первое, что необходимо сделать - документально зафиксировать факт отсутствия связи. Акт-претензию грамотно мало кто умеет оформить, поэтому нужно, как минимум, письменно обратиться в компанию об отсутствии связи и, кто хочет, об отказе от их услуг вообще (на день обращения погасить все долги) - заявление отправить заказным письмом с описью вложения, я за такое платил аж 15 грн. На будущее это станет доказательством в суде - ВЕГА не сможет утверждать, что всё работало и никто не обращался. В течении месяца со дня получения письма ВЕГА обязана ответить на него - ЗУ "Об обращениях граждан". Если ответа не будет - опять же, проблемы для ВЕГИ, можно жаловаться, например, аж в саму прокуратуру, между прочим. Я уже молчу про ЗПП. Поверьте, граждане, это не склочность и не перестраховка - если, конечно, перспектива побегать по судам и выкинуть просто так несколько тысяч гривен для вас имеет значение.

----------


## WannaBe

Какой у веги *email отдела продаж*? (звонить - нервов не хватит, а чат в личном кабинете - какой-то странный,
написал им, подержали в очереди минуту, и открыли пустое окно чата, где ничего не происходит)
Логика подсказывает, что sales СОБАКА vegatele.com, но иди знай.

И можно ли у них в ЛК *изменить логин/пароль подключения PPPoE* ?
Изменил логин/пароль в разделе ПРОФИЛЬ - это повлияло только на вход в ЛК, а для PPPoE данные остались прежними.

----------


## Telecom

Уважаемые абоненты. Выше по ветке, если постараться, то можно найти, есть эта информация, однако дублирую свежее - форум мониторится крайне редко. Для получения ответа на вопросы оперативно, советую обращаться в нашу группу https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup

----------


## KKSUSHA27

В пятницу, после работы, узнала,что в районе ул. софиевской -поломалось оборудование, интернета-нет все выходные, никто даже не шевелится? Народ, посоветуйте,что делать??? Дозвониться не могу, триста раз уже прослушала меню, до оператора недокричаться!!!

----------


## fantom

> В пятницу, после работы, узнала,что в районе ул. софиевской -поломалось оборудование, интернета-нет все выходные, никто даже не шевелится? Народ, посоветуйте,что делать??? Дозвониться не могу, триста раз уже прослушала меню, до оператора недокричаться!!!


 Абоненты Веги страдают мазохизмом. Отключитесь от этого говнопровайдера и не парьте больше себе моск.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

> Уважаемые абоненты. Выше по ветке, если постараться, то можно найти, есть эта информация, однако дублирую свежее - форум мониторится крайне редко. Для получения ответа на вопросы оперативно, советую обращаться в нашу группу https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup


 Ой, Telecom объявился!

----------


## Bardeka

Матерь Божья, что происходит Телеком Воскрес.... свят свят свят....



я думал, что воскрешение Джона Сноу из игры престолов никому не переплюнуть.... но телеком сделал это......

----------


## France_cosmetics

> уже 2 недели не работает телефон. Украли кабель где-то. И каждый раз новые сроки когда заработает линия.


 рассказываю. 
Сразу же оформили заявку о том, что телефон не работает. Выяснили, что номер не восстановить если мы хотим, могут предоставить новый номер телефона в марте. 
Согласились подождать. В процессе общения в чате Веги выяснилось, что автоматически начисляется абонплата, хотя есть заявка о том, что украден кабель. Оформила еще одну заявку на перерасчет (дебилизм).
В марте позвонил представитель Веги, назвал новый номер. Телефон заработал один один, позвонил представитель Веги уже на домашний, спросила насчет связи, говорю есть помехи немного, не очень хорошая связь. Через 10 минут телефон отключили. Сново в чат выяснять, сначало сказали, что мы расторгли Договор. Я пыталась обьяснить ситуацию, что мы не расторгали и времени нет идти стоять в очередях, потом выяснили, отключили за неуплату. 
У меня долг. Говорю видите первую заявку что с 1 января не работает телефон - да видят. За какой срок Вы начислили нам абонплату - за январь - март. А теперь видите вторую заявку, что Вы должны были сделать перерасчет и списать эту сумму долга. Тоже видят и продолжают утверждать, что у нас висит долг. 
На вопрос, какую траву они курят - тишина.
Пару раз звонили нам представители с просьбой оплатить долг. Я как попугай рассказывала одну и ту же историю. И Вегавец обещал просмотреть все и перезвонить. Не перезванивал. Проходило время сново звонит уже другой представитель Веги и по новой.
На прошлой неделе выделила время и поехала в Вегу. Было около 12 дня. Есть очередь. Человек 15 было. Но, у охранника есть журнал, вобщем там запись. К оператору должен был идти уже какой то 85 по списку, ну думаю, если 15 человек сидит, можно и подождать, но начала выяснять, а по списку у него на тот час было записано 120 человек. То есть не факт, что они все придут, а могут и придти. И поэтому я записалась на среду.
Кому надо расторгнуть Договор, при этом советую получить все бумаги. а не так, что в базе они отметку сделают о расторжении, а абонплата будет начисляться, выделите время на пару минут, поезжайте запишитесь у охранника на любой удобный Вам день.
В общем, жалко, что Вега дошла до такого, у нас телефон с середины 90 годов (помню по тем годам, соседи подключали телефоны и платили от 500$, мы вроде 300 заплатили), никогда не было проблем и сбоев. И интернет был в одно время, после того как несколько дней не работал, и мне на Бочарова (отдел Веги) рекомендовали по поводу интернета ехать куда то в отдел на Таирово, тогда мы отключили сразу его.
На ухмылки некоторых товарищей на форуме, что до сих пор пользуемся телефоном - да пользовались, и нам все подходило.

----------


## Watching

> Абоненты Веги страдают мазохизмом. Отключитесь от этого говнопровайдера и не парьте больше себе моск.


 Какая здравая мысль.

----------


## _Chuck_

Отключился от этих демонов еще осенью прошлого года и сразу провел Тен...т. До настоящего момента ни разу не было проблем.

----------


## madbut

После расторжения, через какое время физически должны отключить телефон? продолжает работать зараза..

----------


## Sergey321

Десь до кінця місяця

----------


## Watching

> После расторжения, через какое время физически должны отключить телефон? продолжает работать зараза..


 Телефон может работать сколько угодно. Все зависит от того, когда исполнитель доберется до Вашего выноса.
А вот оплату нужно будет произвести по дату расторжения включительно, плюс внимательно прочесть договор. Пока оплата не произведена расторжение в силу не вступает ;-)

----------


## dedmazai

Традиционное  "покращення" 
С 1 июня 2018 Vega увеличивает скорость интернет-доступа для своих клиентов, где это возможно технически. Также изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.

Подробнее об изменениях тарифов доступа к сети Интернет Vega:
- для физических лиц по ссылке

У меня, если я правильно понял, стоимость на оптике 100Мбит/с повышается на 30 грн. со 160 до 190 грн.

Правда теперь честно не пишут свои мульки типа "Компания пошла на этот шаг, чтобы поддерживать высокий уровень сервиса и обслуживания для абонентов, так как себестоимость ресурсов и услуг сторонних организаций неизменно увеличивается. Все эти меры направлены на рост качества предоставляемых абонентам услуг.  "

----------


## Sergey321

Як  добре, що мама відмовилась від телефону...
Міський в неї змінився лайфом, а мій інтернет - київстарівським.
І зручніше і якісніше послуги і дешевше на зараз.

----------


## Watching

> Традиционное  "покращення" 
> С 1 июня 2018 Vega увеличивает скорость интернет-доступа для своих клиентов, где это возможно технически. Также изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.
> 
> Подробнее об изменениях тарифов доступа к сети Интернет Vega:
> - для физических лиц по ссылке
> 
> У меня, если я правильно понял, стоимость на оптике 100Мбит/с повышается на 30 грн. со 160 до 190 грн.
> 
> Правда теперь честно не пишут свои мульки типа "Компания пошла на этот шаг, чтобы поддерживать высокий уровень сервиса и обслуживания для абонентов, так как себестоимость ресурсов и услуг сторонних организаций неизменно увеличивается. Все эти меры направлены на рост качества предоставляемых абонентам услуг.  "


 Так сейчас все провайдеры, кто раньше не поднял цены, с целью "покращення" - поднимут.

----------


## Evil Eyes

Написал письмо в центр обслуживания клиентов по поводу того что с меня требуют 1600 грн за услугу, которую не предоставили мне. оптика разорвана с сентября прошлого года, заявку закрыли автоматически- якобы не дозвонились, причем дозванивались и до закрытия и послее нее для предложений о смене тарифов, а вот техспециалист не смог... печаль... в ноябре повторно мне звонилии предлогали иптв , опять сообщил про оптику на что сказали, что заявка закрыта и открыть ее нужно уже через посещение отдела продаж. 

Сейчас решить ничего не могут, предлогают только приехать и писать заявление на перерасчет и воооозможно они рассмотрят такую возможность. И у них нет даже договора со мной, только публичная оферта, в личном кабинете адресс неверный... Короче я даже не знаю что делать, дать им реальные данные и написать в НКРСИ, заказным письмом прислать заявление о расторжении договора(но блин его же нет) или забить и пусть себе подают на меня в суд?  Просто для понимания уровня сервиса... не думайте я не хотел бы у них получать услугу, но я Комстарщик...

За это время только повышали стоимость тарифа и добавили ограничения трафика в БЕЗЛИМИТНЫЕ тарифы.

----------


## sacha59

> Традиционное  "покращення" 
> С 1 июня 2018 Vega увеличивает скорость интернет-доступа для своих клиентов, где это возможно технически. Также изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.
> 
> Подробнее об изменениях тарифов доступа к сети Интернет Vega:
> - для физических лиц по ссылке
> 
> У меня, если я правильно понял, стоимость на оптике 100Мбит/с повышается на 30 грн. со 160 до 190 грн.
> 
> Правда теперь честно не пишут свои мульки типа "Компания пошла на этот шаг, чтобы поддерживать высокий уровень сервиса и обслуживания для абонентов, так как себестоимость ресурсов и услуг сторонних организаций неизменно увеличивается. Все эти меры направлены на рост качества предоставляемых абонентам услуг.  "


  Совсем плохо с Вегой месяца 2 назад покращували и опять с1 поднимают,судя по абонотделу народ валит ,что даже запись устроили,надо и самому разбегаться.А ветка по Тенету такая же или нет?

----------


## vlad11

> Совсем плохо с Вегой месяца 2 назад покращували и опять с1 поднимают,судя по абонотделу народ валит ,что даже запись устроили,надо и самому разбегаться.А ветка по Тенету такая же или нет?


 Нет. Там только редкие локальные жалобы на качество (линий). Но, тоже очередное тарифов ожидается в связи с ростом тарифов на электроэнергию для юрлиц.

----------


## YdaB

> Уважаемые абоненты. Выше по ветке, если постараться, то можно найти, есть эта информация, однако дублирую свежее - форум мониторится крайне редко. Для получения ответа на вопросы оперативно, *советую обращаться в нашу группу* https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup


 Бесполезное занятие. Кроме - "нам очень жаль" - ничего не получить.

----------


## Карамелька

Телефон не работает с марта (то есть - мы заметили в марте, пользовались крайне редко). 
В субботу отправили заказным письмом с уведомлением заявление на прекращение услуг. 
Посмотрим, удастся ли закрыть вопрос таким образом.

----------


## Lydmila 30

Подскажите главный офис по какому адресу находится?

----------


## Hbnfv

> Подскажите главный офис по какому адресу находится?


 Асташкина 29/1 - он не только главный, но и единственный в Одессе. Вы же это имели ввиду, или самый главный в Украине?

----------


## Lydmila 30

А что у них на Гагарина ? Они вроде там были?

----------


## Карамелька

> А что у них на Гагарина ? Они вроде там были?


 Уже ничего. Все офисы, кроме Асташкина 29/1, закрыты.

----------


## Lydmila 30

Спасибо. Уже приехали. Людей тьма, запись на месяц в вперёд.

----------


## tomashomecat

прошу дать наводку на ОБРАЗЕЦ (картинка или файл) заявления на разрыв договора, человеку 80 лет и кудато на день ехать неприемлемо. 
я читал в теме что "в произвольной форме" но для гарантии желательно конкретно образец, если таковой существует, конечно. а то откажут изза неправильного оформления.
заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## SPIL

Он у них в напечатанной форме и там тупо ставишь галочки зачем и почему отключаешься.


> прошу дать наводку на ОБРАЗЕЦ (картинка или файл) заявления на разрыв договора, человеку 80 лет и кудато на день ехать неприемлемо. 
> я читал в теме что "в произвольной форме" но для гарантии желательно конкретно образец, если таковой существует, конечно. а то откажут изза неправильного оформления.
> заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Serge_T

> прошу дать наводку на ОБРАЗЕЦ (картинка или файл) заявления на разрыв договора, человеку 80 лет и кудато на день ехать неприемлемо.


 Я так понял, что для отправки заказным письмом?
Пролистайте странички этой темы в обратном порядке.
Совсем недавно кто-то писал текст такого заявления и что нужно вложить в письмо (ксерокопии страниц паспорта).
И как описать содержимое этого заказного письма (на непредвиденные случайности).

----------


## matroc1

Что за приколы у веги очередные, оповещать о изменении цены пакета за 2 дня до вступления в силу.



> Изменение условий предоставления услуги Интернет! 
> 29.05.2018 https://vega.ua/files/zmina_vartosti_internet_dostupo_z01062018.pdf


 Попытался пообщаться с оператором в чате, он посреди разговора завершил чат, жесть.

Я смотрю тут опять весело у вас)

----------


## Bardeka

> Что за приколы у веги очередные, оповещать о изменении цены пакета за 2 дня до вступления в силу.
> 
> 
> Попытался пообщаться с оператором в чате, он посреди разговора завершил чат, жесть.
> 
> Я смотрю тут опять весело у вас)


 ниче скоро мазохисты пользующиеся вегой придут и скажут, что их повышение вообще не напрягает им главное *стабильность!!!!!!!* и вообще вега лучший в мире провайдер

----------


## dedmazai

На сайте веги был опубликована новость за неделю 24.05.18, в этот раз своевременно согласно их Правил.

----------


## Евгения 81

На Асташкина каждое утро!Ребёнок рядом в школе учится, так по вегой в 8 утра уже минимум 10 человек в это время
Тоже являемся обладателями этого горе интернета, хотим  отключить
Записались на 6 число, восемьдесят какими-то...

----------


## JaANGEL

> Так сейчас все провайдеры, кто раньше не поднял цены, с целью "покращення" - поднимут.


  А Шо, Хтось платил по 160 гривен за заявленные якобы 100Мбит/с(на самом деле и до 50 вечерами и на выходных не дотягивало)? У нас в Нерубайском уже более полугода-190гривен.

----------


## софа

Королёва , нет интернета .

----------


## rakywok

То что надо пополнит счёт в конце месяца, это мне по 5 раз присылают на телефон и почту, а то что поднимают абонплату, почему-то ни разу. Случайно (из-за блокировки вебмани) пополнил через терминал не привычные 130, а 150. Захожу в кабинет и нет лишней двадцатки, оказывается тариф подорожал...

----------


## цветоголик

> На Асташкина каждое утро!Ребёнок рядом в школе учится, так по вегой в 8 утра уже минимум 10 человек в это время
> Тоже являемся обладателями этого горе интернета, хотим  отключить
> Записались на 6 число, восемьдесят какими-то...


  А поподробнее про запись - шо-то новое? Как это сделать и у кого сей список потом сверять?

----------


## Евгения 81

> А поподробнее про запись - шо-то новое? Как это сделать и у кого сей список потом сверять?


 Запись у охранника в тетради ))))
Принимают всего 2 оператора((((

----------


## sav12

> Запись у охранника в тетради ))))
> Принимают всего 2 оператора((((


 Бывает три, ещё один для юридических лиц. Завтра еду записываться.

----------


## Евгения 81

> Бывает три, ещё один для юридических лиц. Завтра еду записываться.


 Да, но физ. лиц это особа не принимает ((((

----------


## цветоголик

Вот подлецы это что же два раза ехать??? пипец просто.... шоб эти представители компании куда не пошли и везде была очередь аж на след год!

----------


## Часовщик.

А мне позвонили из Киева. Вежливо поинтересовались, почему нет оплаты. Кроме того, как-то у них там фиксируется (я не специалист, не разбираюсь), что фактического пользования интернетом нет. Объяснил вежливой даме, как обстоят дела у меня в частности и по городу Одессе - в целом. Дама сказала, что фиксирует что-то там, заявку мою, что-ли... И пообещала, что будут делать всё возможное и невозможное.

----------


## Watching

> А Шо, Хтось платил по 160 гривен за заявленные якобы 100Мбит/с(на самом деле и до 50 вечерами и на выходных не дотягивало)? У нас в Нерубайском уже более полугода-190гривен.


 Цены могут отличаться, в зависимости от населенного пункта и конкурентной среды. В любом случае, те кто еще не поднял будут поднимать.

----------


## Watching

> Вот подлецы это что же два раза ехать??? пипец просто.... шоб эти представители компании куда не пошли и везде была очередь аж на след год!


 Вам ни чего не мешает взять образец заявления на расторжение и отправить заказным письмом на официальный адрес компании. При этом обратите особое внимание, на то что все долги на момент отправки письма должны быть оплачены. И будет Вам счастье.

----------


## Евгения 81

> Вам ни чего не мешает взять образец заявления на расторжение и отправить заказным письмом на официальный адрес компании. При этом обратите особое внимание, на то что все долги на момент отправки письма должны быть оплачены. И будет Вам счастье.


 Только уточняю, заявление тут вам никто не даст 
На сегодня записалось больше 134 человек
На текущий момент пошло 56 человек
Запись по пятнице включительно
На понедельник не записывают 
Конченная контора ( на город и область один несчастный офис)

----------


## vlad11

Вега опять лежит.
До техподдержки по маршруту в IVR 222 вообще не соединиться, сбрасывает и IVR пускает с начала.

----------


## Евгения 81

С понедельника уже не записывают, а в порядке живой очереди

----------


## sav12

> С понедельника уже не записывают, а в порядке живой очереди


 До понедельника не записывают (завтра и послезавтра у них "форсМажор") потом всё как раньше.

----------


## Евгения 81

> До понедельника не записывают (завтра и послезавтра у них "форсМажор") потом всё как раньше.


 Я вот одного не понимаю, как такое вообще может быть 
70% очереди это старики, которые сидят по 5-6 часов (едут с пригорода, таирова, посёлка), а туалетом  "тормознутый" охранник пользоваться не разрешает. Сегодня один из дедушек жаловался, что дошел до бары и заплатил 5 грн. за туалет...
А другого, прям под окнами украли велосипед в 13:40.

----------


## Nick-makeup

Всем привет
перешёл на Бриз около полугода назад
только пару мес назад звонил менеджер спрашивал почему не пользуюсь их услугами
объяснил что так и так проблема с интернетом, потерял средства из-за  их постоянных сбоев и что их услугами больше пользоваться не буду
сказал менеджер что только в любом случае отключиться надо
в их же офисе записи на недели вперёд

прислали счёт сегодня об оплате 670 грн
что за .....я не пользовался интернетом

что делать в такой ситуации?
я не собираюсь платить эти деньги

----------


## Misteri

> Всем привет
> перешёл на Бриз около полугода назад
> только пару мес назад звонил менеджер спрашивал почему не пользуюсь их услугами
> объяснил что так и так проблема с интернетом, потерял средства из-за  их постоянных сбоев и что их услугами больше пользоваться не буду
> сказал менеджер что только в любом случае отключиться надо
> в их же офисе записи на недели вперёд
> 
> прислали счёт сегодня об оплате 670 грн
> что за .....я не пользовался интернетом
> ...


 Напишите Evil Eyes. Узнайте о результатах так как  там вообще счет на 1600 выписали..




> Написал письмо в центр обслуживания клиентов по поводу того что с меня требуют 1600 грн за услугу, которую не предоставили мне. оптика разорвана с сентября прошлого года, заявку закрыли автоматически- якобы не дозвонились, причем дозванивались и до закрытия и послее нее для предложений о смене тарифов, а вот техспециалист не смог... печаль... в ноябре повторно мне звонилии предлогали иптв , опять сообщил про оптику на что сказали, что заявка закрыта и открыть ее нужно уже через посещение отдела продаж. 
> 
> Сейчас решить ничего не могут, предлогают только приехать и писать заявление на перерасчет и воооозможно они рассмотрят такую возможность. И у них нет даже договора со мной, только публичная оферта, в личном кабинете адресс неверный... Короче я даже не знаю что делать, дать им реальные данные и написать в НКРСИ, заказным письмом прислать заявление о расторжении договора(но блин его же нет) или забить и пусть себе подают на меня в суд?  Просто для понимания уровня сервиса... не думайте я не хотел бы у них получать услугу, но я Комстарщик...
> 
> За это время только повышали стоимость тарифа и добавили ограничения трафика в БЕЗЛИМИТНЫЕ тарифы.


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70217760&viewfull=1#post70217760

----------


## Watching

> Только уточняю, заявление тут вам никто не даст 
> На сегодня записалось больше 134 человек
> На текущий момент пошло 56 человек
> Запись по пятнице включительно
> На понедельник не записывают 
> Конченная контора ( на город и область один несчастный офис)


 Доброго времени суток!
Заявление на приостановление или прерывание услуг может быть написано в произвольной форме, с указанием всех ваших данных. Ф. И. О. домашний адрес и т. д., и с перечислением чего Вы желаете и датой с какого момента Вы желаете, можно даже не объяснять причину, согласно законодательства Украины. Так же в письме могут быть указаны все Ваши беды, на случай если что-то кому-то придется доказывать.
Отправляете заказным письмом с уведомлением и проверяете отсутствие задолженности на момент отправки такого письма. Задолженность гасите обязательно, вплоть до того, что бы была небольшая переплата. Согласно договора любая из сторон может расторгнуть договор, предупредив об этом за месяц и погасив все финансовые претензии.
Храните уведомление. т. к. "очень быстрые олени", через годик могут вспомнить, что Вы им чего-то должны... Ответ от Веги Вы должны получить через месяц, согласно того же законодательства Украины "О обращении граждан"... а даже если не придет, ничего страшного .... при последующих обращениях можно писать жалобы в прокуратуру и другие инстанции, а Веге эти траблы не нужны... И все..

----------


## Евгения 81

> Доброго времени суток!
> Заявление на приостановление или прерывание услуг может быть написано в произвольной форме, с указанием всех ваших данных. Ф. И. О. домашний адрес и т. д., и с перечислением чего Вы желаете и датой с какого момента Вы желаете, можно даже не объяснять причину, согласно законодательства Украины. Так же в письме могут быть указаны все Ваши беды, на случай если что-то кому-то придется доказывать.
> Отправляете заказным письмом с уведомлением и проверяете отсутствие задолженности на момент отправки такого письма. Задолженность гасите обязательно, вплоть до того, что бы была небольшая переплата. Согласно договора любая из сторон может расторгнуть договор, предупредив об этом за месяц и погасив все финансовые претензии.
> Храните уведомление. т. к. "очень быстрые олени", через годик могут вспомнить, что Вы им чего-то должны... Ответ от Веги Вы должны получить через месяц, согласно того же законодательства Украины "О обращении граждан"... а даже если не придет, ничего страшного .... при последующих обращениях можно писать жалобы в прокуратуру и другие инстанции, а Веге эти траблы не нужны... И все..


 Спасибо, я вчера таки достаялась(((
И лично сдала заявление.
Пока стояла спросила  за   письмо, мне оператор ответила, что если на момент, когда письмо попадает к ним  в отдел,  будет недоимка, письмо аннулируется!
Теперь у меня переплата в 50 грн.
а ещё приятнее, что с 30.06.2018г., я не являюсь абонентом этой горе- компании

----------


## саша75

> Спасибо, я вчера таки достаялась(((
> И лично сдала заявление.
> Пока стояла спросила  за   письмо, мне оператор ответила, что если на момент, когда письмо попадает к ним  в отдел,  будет недоимка, письмо аннулируется!
> Теперь у меня переплата в 50 грн.
> а ещё приятнее, что с 30.06.2018г., я не являюсь абонентом этой горе- компании


 А что такое НЕДОИМКА????

----------


## SPIL

Задолженность ))


> А что такое НЕДОИМКА????

----------


## Hbnfv

> А что такое НЕДОИМКА????


 это когд Вега клиента немножко недоимела

----------


## dimonla22

Давно как то подключал горе вегу, промучился на ней пару месяцев если поломка то это на долго. После последней поломки  когда небыло интернета 2 дня ушел на другой провайдер, а этот кабель благополучно выкинул из квартиры, сегодня востановил доступ к своему старому почтовому ящику, а там письмо от веги оплатить долг в 950грн. Домой писем они не каких не присылали.Что посоветуете делать, платить или забить на письмо. Деньги для меня это  большие и как я понял каждый месяц сумма долга будет только увеличиваться.

----------


## Bardeka

Господи что эта параша творит это ж пипец.... выкачка бабла по схеме:
1) поднять тарифы
2) тот кто отключается платит до конца месяца даже если отключается в начале месяца
3) понизить лимит безлимита до 1Тб и брать 100грн овер траффика
4) требовать деньги за неработающие услуги без заявки письменной про поломку
5) требовать долги за якобы отремонтированное, но по факту поломанное
6) и самый шизофренически маразмотический бред уровня упоротого наркомана валяющегося в канаве!!! Отключить услуги за неуплату после первого месяца и продолжать начислять плату за отключенные услуги.....


Ну реально какой нормальный человек вообще будет пользоваться услугами такого ублюдочного провайдера???? да даже если нет альтернативы проще вообще без этих услуг жить чем потом однажды проснуться от звонка о долге в пару тыщ грн и приглашением оплатить, а то ж вас засудят, заставить заплатить за всё на свете и даже за этот звонок, которым вам это сообщили...…….

----------


## sav12

> Господи что эта параша творит это ж пипец.... выкачка бабла по схеме:
> 1) поднять тарифы
> 2) тот кто отключается платит до конца месяца даже если отключается в начале месяца
> 3) понизить лимит безлимита до 1Тб и брать 100грн овер траффика
> 4) требовать деньги за неработающие услуги без заявки письменной про поломку
> 5) требовать долги за якобы отремонтированное, но по факту поломанное
> 6) и самый шизофренически маразмотический бред уровня упоротого наркомана валяющегося в канаве!!! Отключить услуги за неуплату после первого месяца и продолжать начислять плату за отключенные услуги.....
> 
> 
> Ну реально какой нормальный человек вообще будет пользоваться услугами такого ублюдочного провайдера???? да даже если нет альтернативы проще вообще без этих услуг жить чем потом однажды проснуться от звонка о долге в пару тыщ грн и приглашением оплатить, а то ж вас засудят, заставить заплатить за всё на свете и даже за этот звонок, которым вам это сообщили...…….


 А что делать?  Вот я пытаюсь отказаться. Поменял медиаконвертер, мой умер, взял на фирме другой, типа рабочий. Подключил. линк (оптический) типа моргает. А хепинеса нет, ибо Комстаровские свитчи чужой макадрес не пропускали. Техподдержка на нуле (гоняют одно меню по КРУГУ). Зарегистрировался в фэйсбуке, чтобы связаться с Телекомом. Он пытался помочь, но к Комстаровским свитчам не имеет доступа. И с админами, я так понял, не имеет связи. В итоге я в полной жопе, и решил бросить всю эту херню.

Подключился к другому провайдеру, а с вегой расторгаю отношения.

----------


## Bardeka

> *А что делать?*  Вот я пытаюсь отказаться. Поменял медиаконвертер, мой умер, взял на фирме другой, типа рабочий. Подключил. линк (оптический) типа моргает. А хепинеса нет, ибо Комстаровские свитчи чужой макадрес не пропускали. Техподдержка на нуле (гоняют одно меню по КРУГУ). Зарегистрировался в фэйсбуке, чтобы связаться с Телекомом. Он пытался помочь, но к Комстаровским свитчам не имеет доступа. И с админами, я так понял, не имеет связи. В итоге я в полной жопе, и решил бросить всю эту херню.
> 
> *Подключился к другому провайдеру, а с вегой расторгаю отношения*.


 сам в начале спросил и сам же в конце ответил что делать всем остальным. самое главное не забудь, документ о расторжении где черным по белому напечатано и подписано... может ещё и с печатью. что ты не абонент больше этой параши, сразу после выхода с их говно отдела берёшь этот листик и не подтираешься ним, а ламинируешь и кладёшь дома в папку с самыми важными доками, чтоб тебе потом не впаяли долг с отмазкой, "у нас база глюканула и вы не отмечены в ней как отключившийся."

----------


## SPIL

Личный кабинет после отключения продолжает работать, можно туда зайти и проверить, что там уже нет никаких подключенных услуг.

----------


## fantom

В связи с такой работой говновеги другие провы могли бы ввести услугу "Официальное отключение от Веги и подключение к своей сети". За недорого провы могли бы получить доступ к клеркам Веги и с их помощью отключать (и соответственно подключать к своей сети) людей пачками. Только для этого нужно иметь абонентскую базу говновеги.
ЗЫ. Или посадить своего человека рядом с абонотделом и перехватывать абонентов. Они там уже тепленькие и 100 грн не пожалеют за сервис.

----------


## melody L

скажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас офис Веги?

----------


## Misteri

> скажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас офис Веги?


 Асташкина 29/1

----------


## melody L

> Асташкина 29/1


 говорят там очередь огромная. кто был? расскажите

----------


## ©™

> говорят там очередь огромная. кто был? расскажите


 Уже рассказали, почитайте тему (три - пять страниц)
Единственный верный вариант - заказное письмо.

----------


## sav12

> говорят там очередь огромная. кто был? расскажите


 Да, очередь там охрененная. бабушки меня чуть на запчасти не разорвали. Но я расторгнул наши взаимоотношения.
Медиаконвертер за мной не числится. Оставил себе, ибо бесполезная шняга.
Получил копию заявы на расторжение и номер входящего тугамента. В личном кабинете услуга исчезла.
Деньги на лицевом счете остались, обещают вернуть в течении полутора месяца.

----------


## hin555

Да жена сегодня была в офисе Веги, человек 30 и один оператор, развернулась и ушла. Готовимся на следующей неделе на весь день...

----------


## Mr.Iron

Народ. Кто отключался от Веги и при этом имел на Лицевом счете остаток денег равный абонке за пару месяцев?
Каким образом компенсируют оставшиеся на счету средства?

----------


## ©™

> Народ. Кто отключался от Веги и при этом имел на Лицевом счете остаток денег равный абонке за пару месяцев?
> Каким образом компенсируют оставшиеся на счету средства?


 Вега оставшиеся пару месяцев голосом начитывает интернет по телефону   :smileflag:

----------


## sav12

> Народ. Кто отключался от Веги и при этом имел на Лицевом счете остаток денег равный абонке за пару месяцев?
> Каким образом компенсируют оставшиеся на счету средства?


 Там отдельное заявление на возврат средств надо подписать. В нем указываете номер и срок платежной карты, её реквизиты (МФО, ЕДРПОУ и номер расчетного счета) и контактный телефон.
  Оба заявления отправляют в Киев, а там уже решают каким способом оплатят (в течении 30 календарных дней).

----------


## Serge_T

После перерасчета мне вернули все мои 360 грн на карточку Приватбанка.
Как и обещали - через 45 суток.
Это примерно 1,5 года назад я разводился с Вегой.

----------


## Ласковая львица

Я была вчера в офисе на Асташкина 29/1,расторгала договор на услуги по телефонии и интернету. Позавчера я тоже там была, просидела в очереди три часа была 21
 и не попала к операторам. Их было трое, но принимали только два, третья принимала юр. лиц.В 17.30,когда люди поняли - что их не обслужат - все хлынули за загородку и устроили скандал.
Тут же приехала охрана и третий оператор любезно согласилась принимать не юр. лица... Пришлось мне идти на следующий день в 7.30 занимать очередь
 - я была девятая. В 9.30 наконец то попала на прием. И тут засада - мне объявили - что я должна была предупредить за 30 дней о расторжении.. И так как я этого не сделала мне придется оплатить все услуги за 1,5 месяца - 320 грн.Я не выдержала и спросила - не подавятся ли они моими деньгами?Слава богу, оператор мне попалась приличная женщина и после моих извинений скостила мне половину суммы, изменив тарифы в меньшую сторону. Заплатила я 
158 грн и попросила копию заявления на руки,она была мне любезно предоставлена. Теперь буду бдить, что бы телефон не забыли отключить через месяц... Две услуги сразу - отказались отключать.
Слышала, что можно расторгнуть договор,написав  заявление в вольной форме,перечислив причины расторжения договора и отправить его заказным письмом с уведомлением. По адресу Асташкина 29/1  ПРАТ Вегателеком,ЧАО Фарлеп-Инвест. (более точное название посмотрите на сайте).

----------


## Valara

Отключалась от интернета заказным письмом. Страница Веги на фейсбуке ответили:

Вы можете отправить заказное письмо по адресу : 65020, г. Одесса, Асташкина 29/1. В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару.

В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки  : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».
Правда потом написала на фейсбуке и уточнила что с расторжением договора, пытались съехать что письма не получали, отсканировала и выслала чек. На следующий день позвонил сотрудник и уточнил с какого числа отключать) В личном кабинете осталась переплата за месяц. Ответили, что надо: Обратиться в офис компании с паспортом и ИНН и написать заявление на возврат средств.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Как бы это смешно не было, но кто-то подключался https://vega.ua/ukr/for_home/page/gpon ? они метров 150-200 дают хотя бы или 50 нет по этому тарифу ? если есть 150-200 - можно подумать, и телефон видимо входит туда
хотя чего так дешево ?

----------


## Bardeka

> Как бы это смешно не было, но кто-то подключался https://vega.ua/ukr/for_home/page/gpon ? они метров 150-200 дают хотя бы или 50 нет по этому тарифу ? если есть 150-200 - можно подумать, и телефон видимо входит туда
> хотя чего так дешево ?


 это даже не смешно... тут люди отключаются в порядке записи в очередь, а вы про подключение.... дешево это чтоб доказать пословицу "бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке".... ну или "скупой платит дважды" кому какая больше нравится.... 

подключаться к веге могут только мазохисты и рабы, которые ищут своего господина или госпожу... опять же кому как больше нравится....

в подключение входит "хлыст, страпон, кляп, латексный костюм, и самое главное ......... грязные, страшные угрозы про суд и коллекторов в случае несвоевременно оплаты.... ах да и ещё, счёт за отключенные услуги в 1000+ грн, в тот самый момент когда ты считаешь что попрощался с вегой и между вами больше нет никаких страстных отношений и поэтому убрал её сайт из своих закладок в браузере и удалили все её интимные квитанции об оплате"

----------


## vlad11

У Веги есть один очень большой плюс.

В их биллинге есть возможность сгенерировать счет для оплаты услуг. Где написаны ФИО абонента и адрес подключения.
Это бумажка шикарно подтверждает адрес регистрации и по ней зарубежные банки и платежные системы спокойно верифицируют аккаунт.

----------


## SPIL

> Как бы это смешно не было, но кто-то подключался https://vega.ua/ukr/for_home/page/gpon ? они метров 150-200 дают хотя бы или 50 нет по этому тарифу ? если есть 150-200 - можно подумать, и телефон видимо входит туда
> хотя чего так дешево ?


 Там нет оговорки, что такая абонка будет только пол года, а дальше, раза в 4 больше. И так да, с рутрекера тащил 400мб

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Оговорки нет, только почему там про Новий Простир, а мелким шрифтом - Суперконект GPON

"Дзвінки у межах України зі стаціонарних та мобільних телефонів на номер 0 800 60 20 22 безкоштовні. Деталі тарифного плану «Суперконект GPON» за телефоном 0 800 60 20 22. Послугу доступу до мережі Інтернет надає ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест». Підключення на території України за наявності технічної можливості."

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> У Веги есть один очень большой плюс.
> 
> В их биллинге есть возможность сгенерировать счет для оплаты услуг. Где написаны ФИО абонента и адрес подключения.
> Это бумажка шикарно подтверждает адрес регистрации и по ней зарубежные банки и платежные системы спокойно верифицируют аккаунт.


 мне по местной платежке Одесса Газа тоже верифицировали)

----------


## vlad11

Это когда являешься собственником  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Как бы это смешно не было, но кто-то подключался https://vega.ua/ukr/for_home/page/gpon ? они метров 150-200 дают хотя бы или 50 нет по этому тарифу ? если есть 150-200 - можно подумать, и телефон видимо входит туда
> хотя чего так дешево ?


 Я что то пропустил и в веге убрали лимит в 1тб на безлимитном тп? Если нет то с таким безлимитом любой скоростной тариф можно делать дешевым. Потом абонент по 100грн за каждый 1тб докинет сверху в пару раз больше чем стоимость того ТП

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Это когда являешься собственником


 кстати вот нет) и так сканало, но были вопросы конечно, ответил что и не обязательно им являться)

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Я что то пропустил и в веге убрали лимит в 1тб на безлимитном тп? Если нет то с таким безлимитом любой скоростной тариф можно делать дешевым. Потом абонент по 100грн за каждый 1тб докинет сверху в пару раз больше чем стоимость того ТП


 просто плачу Тенету 375 в месяц, имею реально 200 мир максимум
ну и Соборка и Одесса.тв где-то так же стоят и такая же скорость
а чего тут 150 с телефоном ? если скорость так же урезана, имеет смысл подумать

----------


## Misteri

> просто плачу Тенету 375 в месяц, имею реально 200 мир максимум
> ну и Соборка и Одесса.тв где-то так же стоят и такая же скорость
> *а чего тут 150 с телефоном ? если скорость так же урезана, имеет смысл подумать*


  думаю тут всё элементарно. так как нет никаких сносок на документы с подробными условиями акциями то тут приколы следующие.

1) цена указана за акционный период 1-6 месяцев, далее будешь платить в пару раз больше.
2) установлен славно известный лимит в 1ТБ трафика после которого плати 100грн за каждый последующий терабайт.
3) об этом конечно же ни слова на странице акции чтоб все не крутили пальцем у виска и не закрывали вкладку.

имеет смысл подумать лишь о том чтоб не лезть в это дерьмо, вот реально без шуток... но если конечно в жизни не хватает адреналина и хочется приключений то можно заполнить заявку. ну а если совсем скучно живётся то можно и подключиться. тогда сразу жизнь заиграет новыми красками. данная тема соврать не даст. особенно пару сотен последних страниц.

----------


## sav12

> просто плачу Тенету 375 в месяц, имею реально 200 мир максимум
> ну и Соборка и Одесса.тв где-то так же стоят и такая же скорость
> а чего тут 150 с телефоном ? если скорость так же урезана, имеет смысл подумать


 Скорее  всего это замануха. У меня был Приватный  50 Мбит/с долгое время за 115 грн. Скорость была честных 50 как на прием, так  и на передачу. В начале года его подняли до 155 грн.
  Потом в наглую перевели на, якобы, Приватный 100 Мбит/с. Цену задрали до 190 грн, но скорость осталась 50 как и была раньше.
Верить нельзя ни кому!

----------


## Евгения_А

Я так понимаю, что фарлеп теперь собственность турков, и на нас на всех им  глубоко наплевать.  Видела эту очередь под кадором возле их офиса - это кошмар. И я так понимаю, что ВСЕМ, кто получал услугу от этого говнопровайдера, через этот кошмар надо пройти. БЕЗ исключения. Но для начала надо отправить заказное письмо. И мы все это терпим и как бараны стоим в этой очереди. Вместо того, чтобы ИМ предъявить иск за не предоставление услуг, как прописано в их договоре. Или я не права? 
Скорее всего в этой очереди таки придется выстоять. Подскажите текст заявления, которое надо отправить заранее, чтобы зря не стоять там. Там выше Valara  шапку заявления подсказала, хотелось бы и текст, чтоб не прикопались. Спасибо)))
Кстати, у меня услуга пропала 12 мая. И их тех.служба перенесла так называемый ремонт теперь уже на 29 июня. (До этого были сроки- 21 мая и 6 июня.

----------


## SPIL

> Я так понимаю, что фарлеп теперь собственность турков, и на нас на всех им  глубоко наплевать.  Видела эту очередь под кадором возле их офиса - это кошмар. И я так понимаю, что ВСЕМ, кто получал услугу от этого говнопровайдера, через этот кошмар надо пройти. БЕЗ исключения. Но для начала надо отправить заказное письмо. И мы все это терпим и как бараны стоим в этой очереди. Вместо того, чтобы ИМ предъявить иск за не предоставление услуг, как прописано в их договоре. Или я не права? 
> Скорее всего в этой очереди таки придется выстоять. Подскажите текст заявления, которое надо отправить заранее, чтобы зря не стоять там. Там выше Valara  шапку заявления подсказала, хотелось бы и текст, чтоб не прикопались. Спасибо)))
> Кстати, у меня услуга пропала 12 мая. И их тех.служба перенесла так называемый ремонт теперь уже на 29 июня. (До этого были сроки- 21 мая и 6 июня.


 Та не надо никакое заказное письмо заранее отправлять. Я ехал с женой в том районе, тормознул у их офиса, подошел там к тетке на проходной, сказал, что хочу записаться в очередь на расторжение договора. Она сказала типа окей, на субботу, прийти в районе 12ти дня. Так и пришел, опять подошел там, но уже к дядечке, сказал, что записывался на субботу и сказали прийти в такое то время. Спросил он мою фамилию, сказал типа да, вы есть, вот после той то девушки пойдете. Ни в каких очередях не стоял. Пошел, написал заяву, проверила, что у меня задолженности нет, в тот же день мой порт отключили, в кабинете услуга исчезла. ВСЁ. Ни нервы себе не трепал, ни жопу там не просиживал.

----------


## Евгения_А

Отличный вариант! Спасибо!

----------


## Bardeka

> Отличный вариант! Спасибо!


 Не стоит так доверять этому защитничку этой недокомпании, ибо изначально его рассказ про отключение был другой 

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70111823&viewfull=1#post70111823



> Сегодня проезжал с деной мимо Веги, зашел в их офис... Полошел к охраннику, сказал, что я растопгнуть договор хочу. Он попросил посидеть подожлать. Посидел подожлал ну минут 5. Он меня позвал, сказал идти к среднему столу. Пошел, расторгнул и уехал дальше по своим делам.
> 
> Отправлено с моего Redmi 4X через Tapatalk


 а теперь как уже выясняется он это делал не за 1 день как рассказывал изначально, а уже за 2 дня по записи, глядишь дальше уже будет ещё более подробная история но уже с рукоприкладство, полицией, матами и погромами, ну как обычно в этом отделении клиенты обслуживаются. и глядишь однажды мы таки узнаем реальную причину его отключения, а не "просто всё идеально стабильно работало, цена норм, а захотелось отключиться"




> Я ехал с женой в том районе, тормознул у их офиса, подошел там к тетке на проходной, сказал, что хочу записаться в очередь на расторжение договора. Она сказала типа окей, на субботу, прийти в районе 12ти дня. Так и пришел, опять подошел там, но уже к дядечке, сказал, что записывался на субботу и сказали прийти в такое то время. Спросил он мою фамилию, сказал типа да, вы есть, вот после той то девушки пойдете. Ни в каких очередях не стоял. Пошел, написал заяву, проверила, что у меня задолженности нет, в тот же день мой порт отключили, в кабинете услуга исчезла. ВСЁ. Ни нервы себе не трепал, ни жопу там не просиживал.

----------


## SPIL

Утибоземой, аж записался заранее в очередь)))
Я к тому шас подробнее написал, чтоб тут не ныли со своими фейсбуками и заказными письмами изза собсьвенной тупости)) хотите отключиться - включайте мозг и делайте всё рационалтьно))
Я отключился, бо уезжаю далеко и надолго))) а так - с вегой проблем небыло никогда))

----------


## pahaniche

> ....а так - с вегой проблем небыло никогда))


 Да вас нада в Красную Книгу, как исчезающий вид человека у которого не было проблем с Вегой

----------


## SPIL

> Да вас нада в Красную Книгу, как исчезающий вид человека у которого не было проблем с Вегой


 Причем с 2004 года)))
И у меня никогда небыло никакого ADSL, изза которого тут многие и орут))

----------


## SPIL



----------


## Карамелька

> Утибоземой, аж записался заранее в очередь)))
> Я к тому шас подробнее написал, чтоб тут не* ныли со своими фейсбуками и заказными письмами изза собсьвенной тупости*)) хотите отключиться - включайте мозг и делайте всё рационалтьно))
> Я отключился, бо уезжаю далеко и надолго))) а так - с вегой проблем небыло никогда))


 А мысль, что не у всех есть возможность посетить офис, который работает с 9.00 до 18.00 в *рабочие дни*, в вашу голову с "включенным мозгом" не приходила? Ну и о том, что существуют те, для кого это физически затруднительно.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Причем с 2004 года)))
> И у меня никогда небыло никакого ADSL, изза которого тут многие и орут))


 как раз АДСЛ у веги был супер)

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> 


 это Вега ? большой пинг очень на Одессу если тест из Одессы, но скорость хорошая, это гигабитный пакет ?

----------


## SPIL

> это Вега ? большой пинг очень на Одессу если тест из Одессы, но скорость хорошая, это гигабитный пакет ?


 gpon Веги

----------


## Valara

Текст: Я, ФИО, номер и серия паспорта, проживающая по адресу____________прошу с такого то числа расторгнуть договор №____, ЛС______ по предоставлении услуги интернет. (можно добавить в связи с чем, я не писала). Квитанцию об оплате услуг за текущий период и 1,2 страницу паспорта прилагаю. Дата, подпись

Они вообще сказали в свободной форме писать. Главное отправить заказным письмом с уведомлением. В офис не ездила, все детали уточняла на оф.странице веги в фейсбуке

И да, некоторым товарищам с "выключенным мозгом",  большинство людей как раз работает с 9-18 и мотаться в офис веги, а тем более стоять в очереди просто некогда))))

----------


## SPIL

Сегодня знакомые ездили отрубить инэт в офис. Больше записей в очередь нет. Только в порядке живой, от так то)))

----------


## sav12

> Сегодня знакомые ездили отрубить инэт в офис. Больше записей в очередь нет. Только в порядке живой, от так то)))


 Похоже закончились отказники.
Вега достигает Дна.

----------


## SPIL

Та не, народа там пипец сколько было рассказыаали мне сегодня с вылуплиными глазами. Завтра ранним утром поедут)))


> Похоже закончились отказники.
> Вега достигает Дна.

----------


## Mr.Iron

Чтобы отключится обязательно нужно чтоб отказ писал человек на которого оформлен договор, или может и родственник накатать с документами лица на которого договор заключен?

----------


## Valara

только человек на которого заключен договор

----------


## Часовщик.

7 мая я отправил заказное письмо с уведомлением на адрес ВЕГИ - 11 мая оно было вручено. В письме информировал о том, что не работает телефон (соотв. интернет) по такому-то адресу с такого-то числа. Написал, что отказываюсь от услуги интернет, а насчёт телефона - просил ответить, по какой причине нет связи и когда будет восстановлена. Ответа, разумеется, до сих пор не получил - а это нарушение ЗУ "Об обращениях граждан" (обязаны ответить в течении месяца). 
С учётом жадности и хамского отношения к абонентам данной компании, на след. неделе иду писать заявление в службу защиты прав потребителей и, вероятно, в прокуратуру схожу (по настроению).

----------


## Mariya7

Боже, какое счастье ! Я сегодня по одному договору уже удалилась. Но для этого соседка заняла очередь в 7 утра и была 5-я. Я подрулила к открытию и за полчаса справились.
На улице уже было человек 25. Спросили у охранника когда же есть "окно" хоть примерно. Он сказал , что всегда толпа, до самого вечера.
По другому договору 1000 грн долг, они чинят с октября 2017. Названивают и молчат. Сказали, если верну им инжектор, то спишут долг.
А вообще- "корабль тонет и все бегут спасаться"

----------


## iDobry

Походу, уже и форум начал вегу троллить .

----------


## Карамелька

26.05.2018 г. отправила заказное письмо с заявлением и копией паспорта. 

Пришло уведомление, что вручено оно было 06.06 2018 г. 

Сегодня сообщение от Vega:
"Договор закрыт. 
Задолженности нет.
Благодарим Вас за обращение."

Периодически дергала по email [email protected] и через facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup

Спасибо всем. Я больше не абонент Vega

----------


## Misteri

> 26.05.2018 г. отправила заказное письмо с заявлением и копией паспорта. 
> 
> Пришло уведомление, что вручено оно было 06.06 2018 г. 
> 
> Сегодня сообщение от Vega:
> "Договор закрыт. 
> Задолженности нет.
> Благодарим Вас за обращение."
> 
> ...


  Поздравляю! в текущих реалиях веги это повод отметить :smileflag: )

надо кому-то выпустить значок/медаль "Я отключился от веги без долгов"

----------


## Bardeka

стал известен секрет... или правильней сказать расшифровка названия компании... ну или то как её изначально хотели назвать....

http://youtu.be/q0_gyiU2btk?t=102

в итоге таки решили перевернуть набранный текст.....

----------


## elena777odessa

Всем доброго дня.
Проживаю на Вильямса....не работает телефон Вега)))
Пообщалась с онлайн потдержкой...сказали пожар на линии. Сделают 09/07/18.
На вопрос почему нет информации на сайте....сказали это информация внутренняя. Мне интересно может у кого то тоже телефон не работает или это только на нашей линии пожар)))
Всем хорошего дня

----------


## Misteri

> Пообщалась с онлайн потдержкой...сказали пожар на линии. Сделают 09/07/18.


 ага, сделают обязательно....

разве что к 09/07/*19* и заставят заплатить за весь год..... а почему? а потому что мы типа вам звонили 10/07/18 сказать что телефон работает уже, но вы такие плохие не ответили на звонок.... а почему не ответили? а потому что мы вам звонили на домашний не рабочий..... но вы заплатите.

P.S. просто бегите расторгать договор..... и документ храните пару лет.

----------


## Nezar

я знал что там идиоты, но что настолько ))
в субботу пропал интернет. позвонил в службу поддержки, весело 30 минут ждал когда со мной хоть кто то соединится.
ура - на связь вышел парень, который судя по голосу или только проснулся или был обкуренный. 
через 10 минут разговора он понял что у меня не работает интернет )) сформировали заявку. специалист веги сказал что рассматривается день и потом они перезвонят. попросили мой мобильный. ок, оставил.
сегодня вторник, никто так и не позвонил.
пытаюсь связаться со службой поддержки, на что робот радостно сообщает что по моей заявке интернет может сделают к 9тому числу (это будет 2 недели, как не будет интернета).
И все - сразу выкидывает в главное меню. связаться и поговорить с техническими специалистами для уточнения сроков и причин невозможно.
эти долб**** решили что можно 2 недели пытаться подключить интернет и при этом жестко игнорить, не давая возможности связаться с техподдержкой.
..........
прочитал сообщение выше - дом находится на троллейбусной, параллельно Вильямса. видимо действительно поломка.

----------


## Иринка К.

> я знал что там идиоты, но что настолько ))
> в субботу пропал интернет. позвонил в службу поддержки, весело 30 минут ждал когда со мной хоть кто то соединится.
> ура - на связь вышел парень, который судя по голосу или только проснулся или был обкуренный. 
> через 10 минут разговора он понял что у меня не работает интернет )) сформировали заявку. специалист веги сказал что рассматривается день и потом они перезвонят. попросили мой мобильный. ок, оставил.
> сегодня вторник, никто так и не позвонил.
> пытаюсь связаться со службой поддержки, на что робот радостно сообщает что по моей заявке интернет может сделают к 9тому числу (это будет 2 недели, как не будет интернета).
> И все - сразу выкидывает в главное меню. связаться и поговорить с техническими специалистами для уточнения сроков и причин невозможно.
> эти долб**** решили что можно 2 недели пытаться подключить интернет и при этом жестко игнорить, не давая возможности связаться с техподдержкой.
> 
> ...


 Техподдержку они попросту отключают в таких случаях и ставят на автоответчик , поэтому не тратьте нервы . Возможна обратная связь через станицу фейсбука , но видимо они и это скоро прикроют .

----------


## Mariya7

Ничего они не сделают уже, девушка милая. Надо срочно расторгать договор, пока не набежала приличная сумма. У них по всему городу так называемые поломки.

----------


## JaANGEL

Живу в съёмном доме в пригороде уже 4 года, бывшая жена арендодателя Вдруг! вопреки договора, заключенный с её бывшим мужем, решила нас вдруг резко выселить, предъявив права на дом, даже без положенного согласно договора аренды и проплаченного последнего месяца. Договор по интернету на меня. Мне теперь ехать ещё и в офис Веги и разрывать договор по интернету, когда и так голова с сердцем просто лопается от таких "перспектив" в середине летне-садового сезона?!

----------


## ark

Всем привет ! Живу также на Вильямса . В трубке тишина . Дозвониться -  не получилось . Сами операторы с горячей линии не в курсе как это осуществить . Давали рекомендации , но не вышло . Ждемс 09.07.18

----------


## fantom

> Всем привет ! Живу также на Вильямса . В трубке тишина . Дозвониться -  не получилось . Сами операторы с горячей линии не в курсе как это осуществить . Давали рекомендации , но не вышло . Ждемс 09.07.18


 Ждите терпилы. Настраивайтесь на ожидание до 2019 г

----------


## iviktor86

Они также вернули свою гоп-стоп услугу под названием антишейпинг, за 100грн - 1ТБ, и вот что ответил их чмошник оператор
Про ограничение, как Вы указали в обращении: Оператор має право обмежити обсяг послуг, які він надає Абоненту до з’ясування обставин, що викликали нетипове навантаження на телекомунікаційну мережу або появу нетипового трафіку та призупинити надання телекомунікаційної послуги. Это и есть ограничение в 128 кбит/сек.

----------


## Misteri

> Они также вернули свою гоп-стоп услугу под названием антишейпинг, за 100грн - 1ТБ, и вот что ответил их чмошник оператор
> Про ограничение, как Вы указали в обращении: Оператор має право обмежити обсяг послуг, які він надає Абоненту до з’ясування обставин, що викликали нетипове навантаження на телекомунікаційну мережу або появу нетипового трафіку та призупинити надання телекомунікаційної послуги. Это и есть ограничение в 128 кбит/сек.


  Вернули??? Лимит разве убирали? Только уменьшили с 2 терабайт до 1....

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

и на какой это пакет такое ? на гпон ?

----------


## Misteri

> и на какой это пакет такое ? на гпон ?


 Было на все.

----------


## open65

Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .

В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару.

Текст: Я, ФИО, номер и серия паспорта, проживающая по адресу____________прошу с такого то числа расторгнуть договор №____, ЛС______ 
по предоставлении услуги интернет и.т.д.  Квитанцию об оплате услуг за текущий период и 1,2 страницу паспорта прилагаю. Дата, подпись.

В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки  : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».

----------


## iviktor86

> Вернули??? Лимит разве убирали? Только уменьшили с 2 терабайт до 1....


 Может мне казалось, но вроде убирали

----------


## iviktor86

> Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .
> 
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> Мурату Чинару.
> 
> Текст: Я, ФИО, номер и серия паспорта, проживающая по адресу____________прошу с такого то числа расторгнуть договор №____, ЛС______ 
> по предоставлении услуги интернет и.т.д.  Квитанцию об оплате услуг за текущий период и 1,2 страницу паспорта прилагаю. Дата, подпись.
> ...


 Оператор говорил что по-телефону это также можно сделать

----------


## RECON05

> Оператор говорил что по-телефону это также можно сделать


 Я-бы не стал доверять "этому" оператору.

----------


## open65

> Может мне казалось, но вроде убирали


 Лимит даже на акционном летнем на 12мес. "Домашнем". На рекламе написано "Необмежений трафік" - по факту до 1Тб. Сегодня специально дозвонился до оператора уточнить.

----------


## Misteri

> Лимит даже на акционном летнем на 12мес. "Домашнем". На рекламе написано "Необмежений трафік" - по факту до 1Тб. Сегодня специально дозвонился до оператора уточнить.


 что и  требовалось доказать.

----------


## kaizersoze

расторгли в конце апреля договор (спасло от очередей то, что договор был на юридическое лицо). на счету оставалось 130 с копейками гривен. Написал заявление, мол, переведите на другой счет (дома, к несчастью, тоже Вега, хотя там сбоев почти не бывало, в отличие от магазина). Уже второй месяц рассказывают басни, то подождите месяц, то на рассмотрении в Киеве. Сумма некритичная, но и их дарить не хочется. Что делать? Писать защищающим потребителям? Судиться за такие деньги неохота, да и судебные предписания они, наверное, также выполняют, как и обязанности к своим клиентам

----------


## Misteri

> расторгли в конце апреля договор (спасло от очередей то, что договор был на юридическое лицо). на счету оставалось 130 с копейками гривен. Написал заявление, мол, переведите на другой счет (дома, к несчастью, тоже Вега, хотя там сбоев почти не бывало, в отличие от магазина). Уже второй месяц рассказывают басни, то подождите месяц, то на рассмотрении в Киеве. Сумма некритичная, но и их дарить не хочется. Что делать? Писать защищающим потребителям? Судиться за такие деньги неохота, да и судебные предписания они, наверное, также выполняют, как и обязанности к своим клиентам


 обычно в течении 45 дней они вообще на карточку эти деньги выводят. тут как бы должно быть проще, почему тянут неясно. но вроде всем кто требовал возврата возвращали

----------


## kaizersoze

так сам поражаюсь. по сути, им же даже физические деньги не надо возвращать

----------


## open65

> что и  требовалось доказать.


 По лимиту на трафик. Снова дозвонился до оператора, Веги, но уже по тарифу "Новий простір 1000" - интернет GPON 1Gb. 
Оказалось, рекламная инфа на сайте устарела. 
По факту разговора, данные по самому свежему акционному, который еще не успели объявить, но по базе они уже могут регистрировать на него.:
Технология - GPON 
Скорость - 1000 Мбит/с 
Трафик - *безлимитный*.
Подключение - 1 грн.
Переход - аккаунт, средства - остаются.
Тариф - 70 грн./12 мес., с 13 мес. по 140 грн./мес.
GPON-терминал - стоимость 240 грн. или  рассрочка по 10 грн./мес. * аренды - нет. (Я так понимаю перенесли риски по эксплуатации на пользователя)
Плюшки: телефония, IPTV и пр. не узнавал, не пользуюсь.
Проверять техническую возможность перехода!
Подал заявку на переподключение, хотя уже подготовил заказное письмо на отключение из-за лимита (мне не хватает).

----------


## SPIL

Гигабитный тариф GPON у них называется «Суперконект»! Что за «Новый  простир» я не знаю.

----------


## open65

> Гигабитный тариф GPON у них называется «Суперконект»! Что за «Новый  простир» я не знаю.


 с сайта убрали
В кабинете еще есть возможность переключиться на Супер конект Оптика 100 м. - 140.00 грн.

На сайте вместо Супер конект Оптика, устаревший)) Новый  простир 1000
* изучать с учетом моего поста выше
Как называется самый последний тариф, даже не догадываюсь.  Есть запись разговора, переслушаю, если оператор произносила - добавлю в описание.

----------


## SPIL

> Новый  простир 1000
> * изучать с учетом моего поста выше


 Не понял, что там с учетом. Аренда пристроя 1 грн, и названия тарифа другое

----------


## Misteri

> По лимиту на трафик. Снова дозвонился до оператора, Веги, но уже по тарифу "Новий простір 1000" - интернет GPON 1Gb. 
> Оказалось, рекламная инфа на сайте устарела. 
> По факту разговора, данные по самому свежему акционному, который еще не успели объявить, но по базе они уже могут регистрировать на него.:
> Технология - GPON 
> Скорость - 1000 Мбит/с 
> _Трафик - безлимитный._
> Подключение - 1 грн.
> Переход - аккаунт, средства - остаются.
> Тариф - 70 грн./12 мес., далее по 140 грн./мес.
> ...


  у них абсолютно всегда и абсолютно на всех тарифах пишется что траффик безлимитный, а потом внезапно заплати 100грн. потому что ты нетипично загрузил их недосеть выкачав и раздав суммарно 1Тб, так что пока особо не радуйтесь, там операторы для галочки. и работают они по принципу когда правая рука не знает, что делает левая.






> Тариф - 70 грн./12 мес., далее по 140 грн./мес.
> GPON-терминал - стоимость 240 грн. или рассрочка по 10 грн./мес


 это вообще больше смахивает на какой-то бред, такие цены за гигабитный инет..... это какой такой GPON терминал вообще стоит 240грн?

----------


## open65

> Не понял, что там с учетом. Аренда пристроя 1 грн, и названия тарифа другое


 GPON-терминал - стоимость 240 грн. или рассрочка по 10 грн./мес. * аренды - нет. (Я так понимаю перенесли риски по эксплуатации на пользователя)

----------


## open65

> у них абсолютно всегда и абсолютно на всех тарифах пишется что траффик безлимитный, а потом внезапно заплати 100грн. потому что ты нетипично загрузил их недосеть выкачав и раздав суммарно 1Тб


 Оператор перепроверила, по базе, учет по данному тарифу - безлимитный. По другим ограничение до 1 Тб.
Так-же, проверять техническую возможность перехода!

----------


## Misteri

> Оператор перепроверила, по базе, учет по данному тарифу - безлимитный. По другим ограничение до 1 Тб.
> Так-же, проверять техническую возможность перехода!


 знаем мы веговских операторов...…

----------


## open65

> знаем мы веговских операторов......


 Я заказное еще не порвал.  Придут мастера, будем на мне тренироваться, посмотрим чем это закончится. Ну или вместе очередной раз поржем))

----------


## Misteri

> Я заказное еще не порвал, придут мастера, посмотрим чем это закончится. Ну вместе очередной раз поржем))


 

у них видать и договор прям эксклюзивный для этого тарифа раз на их же сайте договор только в 1 виде и в нём так и сохранен этот пункт https://vega.ua/files/publichnie_pravila_predostavleniya_uslug_vega.pdf 




> 4.3.8. У разі виявлення нетипового навантаження на телекомунікаційну мережу Оператора, спричиненого   Абонентом   або  вірусними   програмами   та   різкого зростання трафіку Абонента (1 ТБ для абонентів - фізичних осіб та об’єм трафіку, що визначений умовами відповідного тарифного плану, для абонентів - юридичних осіб), Оператор має право обмежити обсяг послуг, які він надає Абоненту до з’ясування обставин, що викликали нетипове навантаження на телекомунікаційну мережу або появу нетипового трафіку та призупинити надання телекомунікаційної послуги. 4


 
а мастера придут??? их там месяцами/годами на ремонты ждут, а на подключение они бегут в первую очередь?)

----------


## SPIL

> а мастера придут??? их там месяцами/годами на ремонты ждут, а на подключение они бегут в первую очередь?)


 Нет у них мастеров своих, есть наёмные подрядчики. Им насрать и на Вегу, и на клиента Веги.

----------


## open65

> Я заказное еще не порвал.  Придут мастера, будем на мне тренироваться, посмотрим чем это закончится. Ну или вместе очередной раз поржем))


 Позвонили, представились с Фарлепа. Пересказал вчерашний разговор с оператором Веги Кристина по поводу  перехода на оптику, они в шоке.... 
Ржака начинается)))
* Фарлеповцы подтвердили, что 1 Гб пакет - безлимитный. Взяли паузу, чтобы подумать, что делать с моей заявкой.

----------


## SPIL

> Позвонили, представились с Фарлепа. Пересказал вчерашний разговор с оператором Веги Кристина по поводу  перехода на оптику, они в шоке....


 Так а от чего они в шоке то?)))))

----------


## open65

> Так а от чего они в шоке то?)))))


 Что у них свои методички, а у операторов - свои.

----------


## ICOOPODI

Тут есть адекватный пользователь с поселка, кто бы мог оставить отзыв или описать как работает интернет?

----------


## fantom

> Тут есть адекватный пользователь с поселка, кто бы мог оставить отзыв или описать как работает интернет?


 Мало отзывов на 200 страниц?

----------


## Bardeka

> Тут есть адекватный пользователь с поселка, кто бы мог оставить отзыв или описать как работает интернет?


 адекватные пользователи давно сбежали с этой параши.... так что ваш пост сочетает взаимоисключающие вещи...

----------


## ICOOPODI

> адекватные пользователи давно сбежали с этой параши.... так что ваш пост сочетает взаимоисключающие вещи...


 Спасибо, ясно.

----------


## Farmacevt

А кому-то вернули остаток средств с лицевого счета после рассторжения? Есть ощущение, что прошло уже не только 45 дней, а месяца 2. Веры в  то, что их вернут не было изначально, но вот вспомнила сегодня, пытаюсь связаться с оператором...Угадайте, соединяет?))))

----------


## ICOOPODI

> Мало отзывов на 200 страниц?


 А что нельзя спросить людей, это запрещено? Я тут вижу отзывы только городских кто живет в городе, за киевстар тоже были паршивые отзывы, а на деле оказался провайдер лучше бриза и нормы, когда была одна поломка за 6 месяцев (вырезали инет) устранили на следующий день. И на поселке в моем доме у меня киевстар работает нормально. По этому и стало интересно что в с вегой не так.

----------


## SPIL

> А что нельзя спросить людей, это запрещено? Я тут вижу отзывы только городских кто живет в городе, за киевстар тоже были паршивые отзывы, а на деле оказался провайдер лучше бриза и нормы, когда была одна поломка за 6 месяцев (вырезали инет) устранили на следующий день. И на поселке в моем доме у меня киевстар работает нормально. По этому и стало интересно что в с вегой не так.


 Так тут люди жалуются всегда, но никто почти не пишет: где всё это подключено, какой тип подключения, какое оборудование и так далее.... только: не работает - всё... всё гавно !!!

----------


## ICOOPODI

Неправильно это все, когда все работает нормально, люди обычно не пишут... И что за проблемы с договором? Когда меня не устроила норма, мы просто перестали платить и взяли другой интернет, когда бриз загнул цены тоже перестали им пользоваться и сменили интернет, а сейчас у веги неплохая скидка на год и гигабитный интернет дешевый. Вот и думаю попробовать его...

----------


## Mike123

> Я тут вижу отзывы только городских кто живет в городе, за киевстар тоже были паршивые отзывы, а на деле оказался провайдер лучше бриза и нормы, когда была одна поломка за 6 месяцев (вырезали инет) устранили на следующий день.


 Нет не оказался. За Норму не скажу, но многие знакомые перескочили с Киевстара именно на Бриз. у Киевстара та же проблема, что и у Веги. Отсутствие собственных бригад ремонта. Ежели вам повезло, то все в порядке. А если нет - то могут чинить неделями. Возможно, что ваша поломка была крупной или бригада свободная подвернулась. А когда киевстаровские сопли, протянутые с крыш, начались трескаться, явных обрывов не было и инет глючил, вот тогда клиенты и узнали что такое Киевстар.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Собираемся тоже расстаться с этой компанией.
С 90х дом подключен к ним.
В прошлом году оплатили проводку оптики в дом , 1800 грн. По Акту о подключении 800 грн. Абонплата условена 180 грн. Интернет + ТВ
Через несколько месяцев это стало 280 грн.
А в мае пришел счет на 360 грн.

Причина - ой, мы забыли, что у вас в аренде медиа конвертер  (то, к чему в доме подключается интернет). Это они ЧЕРЕЗ ГОД добавили 60 грн. 
Хотя перед подключением оптики ни менеджер ,ни установщики, ни Акт о подключении не говорят о каком-либо оборудовании в аренду. 
Для подачи Претнезии попросили приехать в офис. А в новом офисе маленькое , душное помещение, вонь. Охранник ведет очередь, в которой уже 70 человек.... и говорит в эти 2 дня вы не попадете к менеджеру. 
Послала почтой. Жду ответа. 

А неделю назад вообще выключили интернет.
Позже прислали смс о том, что починили, в смс просили проверить и если что не так сообщить. Но ничего не работало по-прежнему. 
Дозвониться невозможно было, так как робот по кругу начинал текст, вместо связи с оператором. Чат тоже не работает. Только через Фейсбук ответили. 
Потом позвонили им с другого номера , и робот связал таки с оператором! 
Оказалось, робот не дает связаться с оператором тем, у кого оформлена или не снята какая-либо Заявка. А решенная (по их мнению) заявка еще 3 дня висит.
То есть Абонент в БАНе, если у него проблема)
Это просто жесть. 

Короче, подключим Черное Море. Опять придется платить от 1500 грн. (чатсный дом)
Но с Вегой уже не хочется бороться. Я не знаю, они зажрались или что. Но руководство должно обратить внимание на происходящее, так как развалится компания.

----------


## Bardeka

> Вот и думаю попробовать его...


 обязательно пробуйте!!!! и скорее!! нам тут нравится читать отзывы типа как этот http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70566966&viewfull=1#post70566966 или этот http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70217760&viewfull=1#post70217760

поэтому бегом заключать договор на подключение

----------


## Староста

Подскажите, может уже получилось у кого-то

Суть - интернета не было с мая, техподдержка- даже автомат у них скидывает на главную, те не дозвонится, я поехала в офис разорвать договор, естественно на месте ничего не решила тк очереди бесконечные, а теперь само собой они очухались и звонят что у меня задолженность за два месяца! Ни по одному тел связаться с ними не могу, в фейсбуке на офиц стр написала снова ответ тот же оплатите-чтоб мы с вами разговаривали

Что мне делать чтоб разорвать с ними договор? 
Пипец и это в наше время такой "сервис"(((

----------


## fantom

> Подскажите, может уже получилось у кого-то
> 
> Суть - интернета не было с мая, техподдержка- даже автомат у них скидывает на главную, те не дозвонится, я поехала в офис разорвать договор, естественно на месте ничего не решила тк очереди бесконечные, а теперь само собой они очухались и звонят что у меня задолженность за два месяца! Ни по одному тел связаться с ними не могу, в фейсбуке на офиц стр написала снова ответ тот же оплатите-чтоб мы с вами разговаривали
> 
> *Что мне делать чтоб разорвать с ними договор?* 
> Пипец и это в наше время такой "сервис"(((


  Прочитать несколько последних страниц этой ветки. Здесь эта проблема обсасывалась много раз.

----------


## Cnfc

> А кому-то вернули остаток средств с лицевого счета после рассторжения? Есть ощущение, что прошло уже не только 45 дней, а месяца 2. Веры в  то, что их вернут не было изначально, но вот вспомнила сегодня, пытаюсь связаться с оператором...Угадайте, соединяет?))))


 45 не дней, а рабочих ! дней. Можете не ждать. Если немного денег на счёту - можете подарить им и забыть их, как страшный сон. 
Если сумма приличная - пишите претензии, жалобы, заявления. Прокуратура, Служба зашиты прав потребителей и тд.
У меня в процессе , Они мне должны 360 грн, заявление написано 20 апреля. дарить деньги не собираюсь, буду идти до конца.

----------


## WannaBe

Отвлеченный вопрос.

Касательно надобности свича *Teletec FESW* ( 50CPS1D, с питанием PoE ).

У Веги беру только интернет (т.е. 4 порта не нужны). При прямом подключении вегиного кабеля без свича (Teletec) в ПК - вполне корректно создается PPPoE подключение. С подключением кабеля к роутеру (вместо пк), думаю, будет то же самое (лень тянуть для теста). А пинги без свича даже короче на 1-2 мс для Европы.

Тоесть свич у меня по сути работает только как инжектор питания PoE, назойливо мигая диодами. Заменять регулярно отвратительные адаптеры питания (Никтон-С 20МП-48А) мне уже надоело. Месяц-два работы - и начинают пищать, трещать, гудеть, а то и искрить. Г-но собачье. В абонотделе комстара просто смеялись, заменяя их, и кидая в ящик с такими же вышедшими из строя.

СУТЬ ВОПРОСА:
1) *нужен ли в принципе этот свич* (удаленные настройки провайдера, безопасность и т.п.) или все что он делает - это разводит 4 порта в разные VLAN (плюс когда-то позволял провайдеру QoS настроить для приоритизации ТВ)? А при одном кабеле - и не нужен вовсе?
_Хотел глянуть, что они там настроили. Подключил его наоборот - внутрь домашней сети, но в админку попасть не выходит, ни роутер, ни Windows (при подключении к ПК) IP ему давать не хотят. Стандартный 192.168.1.253 из мануала teletec естественно никуда не ведет._2) *что вместо этого свича можно поставить в качестве инжектора питания PoE?* (желательно конкретные модели устройств)

Поиск по теме говорит об "установке инжектора сотрудниками провайдера на входе в квартиру". Но это этот вариант мне как-то не улыбается - месяц ждать подрядчиков. И цену могу только представить, зная Вегу. Лучше сам куплю, подключу.

3) насколько понимаю, что если без свича интернет работает, то провайдерское оборудование питает свич(и) каких-то соседей.
*Корректно ли пользоваться прямым подключением, не имея инжектора?* (пока интернет работает, а в случае отключения - включать свич с PoE)

----------


## sav12

Мне должны с 12 мая, пока деньги не пришли.

----------


## sav12

> Отвлеченный вопрос.
> 
> Касательно надобности свича *Teletec FESW* ( 50CPS1D, с питанием PoE ).
> 
> У Веги беру только интернет (т.е. 4 порта не нужны). При прямом подключении вегиного кабеля без свича (Teletec) в ПК - вполне корректно создается PPPoE подключение. С подключением кабеля к роутеру (вместо пк), думаю, будет то же самое (лень тянуть для теста). А пинги без свича даже короче на 1-2 мс для Европы.
> 
> Тоесть свич у меня по сути работает только как инжектор питания PoE, назойливо мигая диодами. Заменять регулярно отвратительные адаптеры питания (Никтон-С 20МП-48А) мне уже надоело. Месяц-два работы - и начинают пищать, трещать, гудеть, а то и искрить. Г-но собачье. В абонотделе комстара просто смеялись, заменяя их, и кидая в ящик с такими же вышедшими из строя.
> 
> СУТЬ ВОПРОСА:
> ...


 Зря вы так нервничаете. У меня гавкнулся мультимедиаконвертер. Я его на Осташкина поменял, но на Комстаровском свитче НЕКОМУ Поставить галочку, что макадрес мультика изменен. Из за этой херни я и  перешёл на ТеНет.

----------


## WannaBe

Я не нервничаю вовсе, от слова совсем.

Задал технические вопросы (для наведения порядка в домашней сети):
1) делает ли этот "абонентский" свич что-то, кроме питания вышестоящего провайдерского оборудования_
(какие-то настройки, разграничение абонентов/портов по vlan и т.п. - не просто так ведь он "управляемый")_?
2) если ставить инжектор, то какой?
3) если юзать только кабель (без свича и без инжектора), чем это чревато в техническом плане?
_(в частности, если кроме меня провайдерское оборудование никто не питает, что там с ним происходит -
отключается/нет, включается ли обратно при моем подключении абонентского свича с PoE и и т.п.)_

Вдруг кто-то из сотен абонентов Комстар-МТС-Вега за годы успел выяснить детали.

_Я тоже перешел на другого провайдера, Вегу оставив резервным. Но в последнее время как раз Вегу юзаю в качестве основного,
пока трафик есть. Как ни странно, работает стабильно, не смогли они пока испортить комстаровскую сеть.
Но вот лишнюю некрасивую пластмасску-посредника с яркими диодами и вечно-ломающимся блоком питания хотелось бы закинуть куда подальше._

----------


## sav12

> Я не нервничаю вовсе, от слова совсем.
> 
> Задал технические вопросы:
> 1) делает ли этот "абонентский" свич что-то, кроме питания вышестоящего провайдерского оборудования_
> (какие-то настройки, разграничение абонентов/портов по vlan и т.п. - не просто так ведь он "управляемый")_?
> 2) если ставить инжектор, то какой?
> 3) если юзать только кабель (без свича и без инжектора), чем это чревато в техническом плане?
> _(в частности, если кроме меня провайдерское оборудование никто не питает, что там с ним происходит -
> отключается/нет, включается ли обратно при моем подключении абонентского свича с PoE и и т.п.)_
> ...


 Молитесь на эту некрасивую пластмасску-посредника с яркими диодами и вечно-ломающимся блоком питания. Как только она квакнется, считайте, что распрощались с Вегой.

----------


## WannaBe

Вовсе незачем цитировать сообщения целиком.




> Гавкнулся мультимедиаконвертер. Я его поменял, но на Комстаровском свитче НЕКОМУ Поставить галочку, что макадрес мультика изменен...
> 
> Молитесь на эту некрасивую пластмасску... Как только она квакнется, считайте, что распрощались с Вегой.


 Допускаю, конечно, что мультик FESW-41 (свич с оптическим WAN) чем-то отличается для Веги от FESW-50 (свич с медным WAN). Но очень в этом сомневаюсь. Скорее всего попавшийся сотрудник просто "не умел его готовить".

Пробовал недавно БУшный FESW-50 (красная цена - 200 грн, я взял за 140) ставить вместо своего - сначала сопротивлялся (ошибки 720 и 651 при создании PPPoE-подключения), но после сброса настроек (скрытая кнопка на дне свича) заработал как родной. Либо сброс помог (после сброса эти свичи могут принимать настройки провайдера по DHCP - комстаровцы научили, и RTFM), либо просто подождать нужно было (те же ошибки возникают если быстро изменить тип подключения - "кабель-свич-пк" на "кабель-пк" - но через пару минут все ок).

Так что нечего на него молиться. Хотя в случае, если используются и другие порты (для ТВ, телефонии), все может быть сложнее.
А провайдер - да, пугал когда-то "берегите его, а то придется за 1200 грн заказывать, а то у нас их нет". Но сейчас точно есть - очень много абонентов отключилось и вернуло оборудование.


ЗЫ. Вопрос про *модель подходящего инжектора питания PoE* остается в силе.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> Молитесь на эту некрасивую пластмасску-посредника с яркими диодами и вечно-ломающимся блоком питания. Как только она квакнется, считайте, что распрощались с Вегой.


 У нас 29.06 то же самое с медиаконвектором. Сидим без интернета до сих пор. Мастеров обещали на 16 июля!
После спора, пришли сегодня двое, сказали ничего не могут сделать и ушли. Нужен Админ с подстанции или смена этой коробочки. А никого нет.
Во вторник подключаем другого провайдера.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Как расторгается договор?
Мне вот надо 180 грн. неправильно начисленных вернуть и за этот месяц деньги. Все равно с 29 июня не работает.

----------


## sav12

> У нас 29.06 то же самое с медиаконвектором. Сидим без интернета до сих пор. Мастеров обещали на 16 июля!
> После спора, пришли сегодня двое, сказали ничего не могут сделать и ушли. Нужен Админ с подстанции или смена этой коробочки. А никого нет.
> Во вторник подключаем другого провайдера.


 Если у вас Комстаровский Телетек с оптическим WAN, то Печалька.
Но, спасибо WannaBe за мануал на эти железки. Если есть кому поковырять с настройками, то не все потеряно.
Мне бы этот мануал месяц назад...

----------


## SPIL

А эти Телетеки вроде как в Одессе производились...

----------


## kaizersoze

По хорошему товарищи из Веги не понимают. с конца апреля ждал денег, операторы вежливо кормили чушью, пока не перекипело. Позвонил, поругался, сказал, что пишу в права потребителей и прокуратуру. Такое же гневное письмо отправил в техподдержку и онлайн поддержку - и через три дня деньги пришли

----------


## Викуша

Добрый день. Подскажите, кто сталкивался с вегой, когда при отключенном интернете насчитывается долг. Уже почти год не работает интернет по их вине, а сейчас позвонили и сказали долг. На вопрос " как расторгнуть договор и рабоиает ли вообще интернет" меня отправили на горячую линию, туда дозвониться невозможно.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто и как расторгал договора и решал вопрос с якобы "долгами"

----------


## Evil Eyes

> Добрый день. Подскажите, кто сталкивался с вегой, когда при отключенном интернете насчитывается долг. Уже почти год не работает интернет по их вине, а сейчас позвонили и сказали долг. На вопрос " как расторгнуть договор и рабоиает ли вообще интернет" меня отправили на горячую линию, туда дозвониться невозможно.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто и как расторгал договора и решал вопрос с якобы "долгами"


 Аналогично. Год назад порвали оптику - создал заявку через чат. Через три дня заявку закрыли сами со себе. По мнению их они до меня не дозвонились, хотя операторы дозванивались и предлогали другой тариф и просили подождать, так как бригада *загружена*. Я не собирался ждать когда рак на горе свиснет, подключил другого оператора. Через три месяца позвонили и предлогали ИП ТВ, на мой вопрос что а может линию заварите для начала сказали что заявка уже закрыта. Открыть не могут так как минус на счету. Я пытался решать это по человечески, но лишь зря потерял время. Со мной никто не связался, а записываться 106м на следующий день в их офисе- это скотское отношение. Не говоря, что у них нет туалета для клиентов и нужно бегать искать его, так как ждать целый день. А в обед всех выгоняют на жару на улицу. Я пытался связаться через фейсбук, чат, емэйл, телефон, книгу отзывов и предложений... все глухо. А потом я сходил к юристу... Я начал расказывать историю и тут он начинает смеяться... у него такой же вопрос) Короче он сказал следующее - у тебя есть договор? нет? Тогда просто забей на них.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Так кто расторгал, что они просят?

Я думаю,  достаточно послать им об этом письмо, как уведомление. И там все описать. Я не буду стоять в этой искусственно и намеренно созданной очереди несколько рабочих дней.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Все, подключили другого оператора.

А что делать с их приставками? тут кто-то писал, что Тенет разлочил свою человеку. А эти отказываются.

----------


## Bardeka

> Все, подключили другого оператора.
> 
> *А что делать с их приставками?* тут кто-то писал, что Тенет разлочил свою человеку. А эти отказываются.

----------


## Misteri

> Всем доброго дня.
> Проживаю на Вильямса....не работает телефон Вега)))
> Пообщалась с онлайн потдержкой...сказали пожар на линии. Сделают 09/07/18.
> На вопрос почему нет информации на сайте....сказали это информация внутренняя. Мне интересно может у кого то тоже телефон не работает или это только на нашей линии пожар)))
> Всем хорошего дня


 как там успехи? неужели починили?

----------


## Antara

подскажите пож-та где и как расторгнуть договор по обслуживанию телефона? Телефон не работает -деньги считают ...абсурд какой-то .а офис на таирова перенесли....

----------


## Misteri

> подскажите пож-та где и как расторгнуть договор по обслуживанию телефона? Телефон не работает -деньги считают ...абсурд какой-то .а офис на таирова перенесли....


 Асташкина 29/1, документ на кого заключен договор. либо заказным письмом, выше в теме описывают что и как с ним

----------


## rakywok

> Отвлеченный вопрос.
> 
> Касательно надобности свича *Teletec FESW* ( 50CPS1D, с питанием PoE ).
> 
> У Веги беру только интернет (т.е. 4 порта не нужны). При прямом подключении вегиного кабеля без свича (Teletec) в ПК - вполне корректно создается PPPoE подключение. С подключением кабеля к роутеру (вместо пк), думаю, будет то же самое (лень тянуть для теста). А пинги без свича даже короче на 1-2 мс для Европы.


  А как оптику воткнуть в ПК или роутер? Там же специфический вход?
У меня тоже лажа с этим Телетеком, Вега морозится перепрошить 1 из 3 портов с ТВ под инет...

----------


## Cnfc

> По хорошему товарищи из Веги не понимают. с конца апреля ждал денег, операторы вежливо кормили чушью, пока не перекипело. Позвонил, поругался, сказал, что пишу в права потребителей и прокуратуру. Такое же гневное письмо отправил в техподдержку и онлайн поддержку - и через три дня деньги пришли


  Расскажите секрет, мы тоже ругались, звонили, писали, уже отправили жалобу, ноль эмоций

----------


## karetkos

Что с техподдержкой Веги? Есть вообще способы к ним достучаться?

----------


## Bardeka

> Что с техподдержкой Веги? Есть вообще способы к ним достучаться?


 выяснить адрес того погреба где они сидят, приехать постучать и настучать)

----------


## fantom

> Что с техподдержкой Веги? Есть вообще способы к ним достучаться?


 Еще один мазохист проснулся?

----------


## karetkos

> выяснить адрес того погреба где они сидят, приехать постучать и настучать)


 А если серьезно, со вчерашнего дня не могу ни дозвониться, ни зайти в поддержку онлайн, выбрасывает в предыдущее меню

----------


## Misteri

> А если серьезно, со вчерашнего дня не могу ни дозвониться, ни зайти в поддержку онлайн, выбрасывает в предыдущее меню


 ходят слухи, что на их странице  в Фейсбуке тех поддержка отвечает.

----------


## IlonaL

> ходят слухи, что на их странице  в Фейсбуке тех поддержка отвечает.


 отвечает и очень оперативно

----------


## WannaBe

> А как оптику воткнуть в ПК или роутер? Там же специфический вход?
> У меня тоже лажа с этим Телетеком, Вега морозится перепрошить 1 из 3 портов с ТВ под инет...


 Мой вопрос (об отказе от FESW) касался подключения *по витой паре*. В этом случае свич - действительно лишнее звено по моему мнению (при использовании только одного порта).


  *Показать скрытый текст* *многабукав*1) у меня Комстар изначально был подключен по оптике в квартиру (FTTH) - и стоял FESW-41 (свич + медиаконвертер), и даже все 4 порта использовались (интернет, ТВ, ТВ, телефония).
когда комстар начал загибаться (абоненты добавлялись, а сети не расширялись) и превращаться в МТС и Вегу, меня "попросили" переключиться на витую пару (FTTNB, как я называю - оптика в соседний дом :laugh:), так как волокон у провайдера больше не было, а дополнительных абонентов они хотели.

2) И тогда мой *FESW-41* (оптический медиаконвертер + медный свич) заменили на* FESW-50* (только медный свич). Потом я отказался от провайдерских ТВ и телефонии - и теперь используется только один порт FESW. Т.е. *как концентратор он уже бесполезен* от слова совсем, только и делает, что питает провайдерское оборудование (Power over Ethernet).

А вот *при оптическом подключении никак не воткнуть*.
Даже, если используется только один порт (скажем, интернет), все равно нужен медиаконвертер.

Т.е. обе пластмаски выполняют какую-то важную функцию *помимо свича*:
FESW-41 - выполняет переход с оптики на медь (WAN - оптический)
FESW-50 - питает провайдерское оборудование (WAN - медный, но с питанием PoE)

Т.е. я опытным путем дома выяснил, что и без FESW-50 по кабелю все работает, но возможна ситуация, когда кроме меня никто другой не питает оборудование - видимо, тогда узел отключается (и не знаю, включается ли при повторном подключении FESW-50). А может, они его и в подъезде запитывают, тогда и PoE не нужно.

Логика заставляет задать вопрос "*а откуда бралось питание провайдерского узла при оптическом подключении?*".
От абонента оно идти не могло - значит, и "Power-over-Ethernet" им не нужен.

Спрошу потом у них на Facebook, может, найдут какого-то технаря, знакомого с сетью Комстар.

----------


## Lilu7

> Что с техподдержкой Веги? Есть вообще способы к ним достучаться?


 Мне ответили и на сайте https://vega.ua/, там сбоку в зеленой рамочке поддержка онлайн (оператор предложил консультацию юриста, который перезвонил в течение суток), и на почте  [email protected] получила ответ, и на фейсбуке без проволочек. А благодаря теме сегодня написала заявление раньше консультации юриста и отнесла на почту. Потому что на Асташкина ужас ужасный!

----------


## Antara

были в офисе Вега-закрывали договор по обслуживанию телефона.Заняло максимум 5 минут .очередь огромная .запись с 6 утра-работает один оператор для физ лиц и один для юр лиц.Люди это КАПЕЦ!!!

----------


## Misteri

> были в офисе Вега-закрывали договор по обслуживанию телефона.Заняло максимум 5 минут .очередь огромная .запись с 6 утра-работает* один оператор для физ лиц* и один для юр лиц.Люди это КАПЕЦ!!!


 
хм.. уже один..... скоро физ лиц будет отключать призрак или астральная проекция бывшего оператора...

----------


## viyula

Четвёртый день не работает интернет. Сегодня пришла СМС, что наша заявка выполнена. Интересно кем и когда она выполнена. Якобы нам звонили и не дозвонились и заявку поэтому поводу закрыли. Интернета вообще нет, все телефоны ваши молчат. 
В общем, как обычно - когда починят интернет?
Переписка с вами не к чему не привела. Почему не поступает к нам сигнал? Как связаться с службой поддержки? Если поломка на линии, как говорят, когда её устранят?

----------


## Misteri

> Четвёртый день не работает интернет. Сегодня пришла СМС, что наша заявка выполнена. Интересно кем и когда она выполнена. Якобы нам звонили и не дозвонились и заявку поэтому поводу закрыли. Интернета вообще нет, все телефоны ваши молчат. 
> В общем, как обычно - когда починят интернет?
> Переписка с вами не к чему не привела. Почему не поступает к нам сигнал? Как связаться с службой поддержки? Если поломка на линии, как говорят, когда её устранят?


 советую почитать тему и сделать правильные выводы..... что б потом не было вот так ситуация как под копирку судя по всему http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70602152&viewfull=1#post70602152

----------


## Serge_T

> В общем, как обычно - когда починят интернет?
> Переписка с вами не к чему не привела. Почему не поступает к нам сигнал? Как связаться с службой поддержки? Если поломка на линии, как говорят, когда её устранят?


 Это кому вопрос адресован? С кем переписка? Тут форум, где собрались обиженные клиенты ОПГ "Вега", а не её сервисная служба.

----------


## Sergey321

> Тут форум, где собрались обиженные клиенты ОПГ "Вега", а не её сервисная служба.


 Це хто тебе і у який спосіб образів?  :smileflag: 
Якщо я пішов з Веги, то я знав, що роблю.

----------


## sacha59

Потому что на Асташкина ужас ужасный! Все сегодня  расторг договор.Утром в 8.25 был 33,ушел в 15.35. Принимеет один  оператор и еще один если нет юр.лиц.Полный зал людей и все расторгать договор .

----------


## paranoic_06

> Добрый день. Подскажите, кто сталкивался с вегой, когда при отключенном интернете насчитывается долг. Уже почти год не работает интернет по их вине, а сейчас позвонили и сказали долг. На вопрос " как расторгнуть договор и рабоиает ли вообще интернет" меня отправили на горячую линию, туда дозвониться невозможно.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто и как расторгал договора и решал вопрос с якобы "долгами"


 Заплатил за год плюс месяц непонятно за что и расторг договор.  Можно было сослаться на то,  что в старых договорах нет ничего про обязательную абонплату.  Но лучше с умным потерять6, чем с дураками найти. 

Отправлено с моего SM-A530F через Tapatalk

----------


## open65

> Потому что на Асташкина ужас ужасный! Все сегодня  расторг договор.Утром в 8.25 был 33,ушел в 15.35. Принимеет один  оператор и еще один если нет юр.лиц.Полный зал людей и все расторгать договор .


 Отправил заказное с уведомлением на расторжение договора на поставку интернет. Цена вопроса 20 грн и 5 мин. на Главпочтампе.

----------


## Serge_T

> Це хто тебе і у який спосіб образів?


 Вега и обидела. В свое время я подробно описывал историю. Могу и повторить...
Сперва были СМС, потом звонки по телефону с предложением акции - заплатить за год вперёд, но со скидкой 50%.
Выгодно? Выгодно!
Я перезвонил и уточнил подробности. Уверили меня, что именно так и сказали перезвонить, как только переведу деньги.
Перевел деньги и тут же перезвонил операторам согласно договоренности.
Они помялись и заявили, извините, вы не попадаете под эту акцию...
Нормально, да?
Думаю, ладно, пусть эти деньги лежат в качестве предоплаты.
Так буквально через несколько дней *целый микрорайон в центре города* остался без интернета (и ТВ само-собой).
Ну а дальше - все как описано многократно на этом форуме...
Звонки в техподдержку, вначале обещания, потом глухой игнор - ни дозвониться, ни ответа в онлайн поддержке.
И длилось это издевательство более с месяца.
Я, разумеется, худо-бедно был со связью - подключил смартфон как USB-модем (у меня безлимит на Интертелекоме).
Потом такие же как я страдальцы из моего двора собрались и дружно перешли в Тенет...
Разрыв отношений с Вегой, возврат денег за полгода предоплаты - нет смысла описывать - все как многократно описано на форуме.
Надеюсь понятно, чего я назвал эту компашку "ОПГ"? Можно назвать и напёрсточниками и кидалами - суть не меняется.

----------


## Sergey321

*Serge_T*, просто я пішов наприкінці року. Так, були деякі негаразди - інколи десь щось не працювало, одного разу - на початку 2017 року - майже місяць не було інтернету, бо вкрали кабель, але більш-менш, але все працювало.
Просто це все було оформлене на маму і офіс на Гагарина був до нас близько. І знаючи, що він буде закриватися та за початок массового відключення - тоді і відключилися.
Ну і друга причина - постійне підвищення абонентської плати.
Зараз мама телефонує на міські з лайфу, а в мене інтернет від КС.
Тому і здивувався, що мова йшла за *всіх*...

----------


## Serge_T

*Sergey321*
Процент удовлетворённых работой Веги в данной ветке Форума пренебрежимо мал и не делает никакой погоды.
Так что с точностью, достаточной для практики, можно утверждать про *всех*. 
Собственно, сюда и приходят затем, чтобы поделиться своими печалями и получить совет.

----------


## Sergey321

> Процент удовлетворённых работой Веги в данной ветке Форума пренебрежимо мал и не делает никакой погоды.


 Не треба так. Бо тих, хто розповідав про те, що все гаразд - було не менш 20-25%. 




> Собственно, сюда и приходят затем, чтобы поделиться своими печалями и получить совет.


 Навіть у липні місяці 2018 року люди запитують, як і що налаштовується.


А те, що останнім часом (десь вже біля року) дійсно в темі майже одне скиглення - то факт

----------


## Serge_T

*Sergey321*
Я бывший клиент Комстара (с первого дня его появления в Одессе).
Затем - МТС.
И вспоминаю их только с огромной благодарностью.
До сих пор жалко, что хорошее дело попало в кривые руки.
Или в такие

----------


## Sergey321

А я колишній клієнт ЦСС, у яких більш-менш все працювало  :smileflag:

----------


## liliy2811

давно не заходила на форум, но сегодня нервы не выдержали. Приехала с веги. Сказать кошмар, ничего не сказать! Расторгла договор с телефониейтелефонией.
Такой очереди не найдёшь во всём городе.  В 8.15 я была 28, в 16.00 освободилась. В 11 утра было 80 человек,  к 14.00 список пополнил 109 номер.
Один оператор, работает "повильно", никому нет дела до того кто там в очереди, старшего в офисе нет, расчитанно, что люди уйдут и будут дальше кормить эту так называемую компанию.
Итог: " не дай Бог, кому нибудь с ними иметь дело"

----------


## Serge_T

*liliy2811*

Но есть товарищи. которые утверждают, что прекрасная компания...

----------


## liliy2811

Они нам не товарищи

----------


## Sergey321

> *liliy2811*
> 
> Но есть товарищи. которые утверждают, что прекрасная компания...


 ..... була раніше. ЦСС. Саме так.

----------


## SPIL

Почему никто не пишет какой тип подключения?

----------


## liliy2811

В смысле?  Тип подключения.

----------


## Интернетчик

> В смысле?  Тип подключения.


 Оптика, АДСЛ...

----------


## ©™

> В смысле?  Тип подключения.


 Так все пишут.
Тип подключения - добровольное.
Тип отключения - проблемное и конфликтное.
 :smileflag: 

Может Вега какую-то акцию сделает ?
Типа - расторжение договора без очереди.

----------


## Le Guin

в этой ветке есть представители Веги ? Сегодня пропал инет, нет подключения к кабелю. И сказали ждите три дня и три ночи, пока мы соблаговолим что то решить по вашему вопросу. А если обрыв кабеля? Боюсь что никогда уже не восстановят, как и телефонный кабель, уже три года обещают и всё никак. На который там час надо очередь на расторжение договора занимать говорите?

----------


## KseniaKS

> давно не заходила на форум, но сегодня нервы не выдержали. Приехала с веги. Сказать кошмар, ничего не сказать! Расторгла договор с телефониейтелефонией.
> Такой очереди не найдёшь во всём городе.  В 8.15 я была 28, в 16.00 освободилась. В 11 утра было 80 человек,  к 14.00 список пополнил 109 номер.
> Один оператор, работает "повильно", никому нет дела до того кто там в очереди, старшего в офисе нет, расчитанно, что люди уйдут и будут дальше кормить эту так называемую компанию.
> Итог: " не дай Бог, кому нибудь с ними иметь дело"


 это что 4 человека в час обслуживают ? мне предстоит тоже самое(((

----------


## liliy2811

Очередь на Асташкина 29 занимают с 6.00 утра. Принимает оператор, на одного человека 15-20 минут. В 8.00 по записи примерно 25 человек.  Вот и считайте, когда надо придти, если хотите попасть в этот день. В день она может принять до 40 человек. Одним словом - бардак!!!
Может телевидение туда вызвать?

----------


## RECON05

> Очередь на Асташкина 29 занимают с 6.00 утра. Принимает оператор, на одного человека 15-20 минут. В 8.00 по записи примерно 25 человек.  Вот и считайте, когда надо придти, если хотите попасть в этот день. В день она может принять до 40 человек. Одним словом - бардак!!!
> Может телевидение туда вызвать?


 Думаете телевидение что-то изменит?

----------


## liliy2811

Если не изменят, может хоть опозорят. Всё таки 21-й век, а у них обслуживание на уровне каменного века. (А абонплату берут по европейским стандартам)

----------


## dvs1962

> были в офисе Вега-закрывали договор по обслуживанию телефона.Заняло максимум 5 минут .очередь огромная .запись с 6 утра-работает один оператор для физ лиц и один для юр лиц.Люди это КАПЕЦ!!!


 Вот уже несколько лет, как избавился от этого кошмара... Их только телефон остался. Неужели можно за 5 минут отключиться? Есть-ли какие тонкости?

----------


## Misteri

> Вот уже несколько лет, как избавился от этого кошмара... Их только телефон остался. Неужели можно за 5 минут отключиться? Есть-ли какие тонкости?


 можно отключиться за 5 минут у оператора, просидев весь день в очереди перед этими 5 минутами....




> Потому что на Асташкина ужас ужасный! Все сегодня  расторг договор.Утром в 8.25 был 33,ушел в 15.35. Принимеет один  оператор и еще один если нет юр.лиц.Полный зал людей и все расторгать договор .

----------


## shmargen

видимо следом Вега пойдет таким путем 

«УКРТЕЛЕКОМ» БУДЕТ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ МОБИЛЬНУЮ СВЯЗЬ В КАЧЕСТВЕ СТАЦИОНАРНОЙ
"Укртелеком" запустит пилотный проект по восстановлению фиксированной телефонии с помощью мобильной связи, который предусматривает возможность *для абонентов, оставшихся без телефонной связи из-за краж медного кабеля, пользоваться мобильной связью в качестве стационарной.*
"НКРСИ, в качестве исключения, поддерживает проведение эксперимента для наработки практики и опыта применения конвергентных решений взаимодействия сетей подвижной (мобильной) и фиксированной связи, при условии соблюдения законодательства Украины в части защиты прав и интересов потребителей телекоммуникационных решений", - говорится в сообщении.

В "Укртелекоме" уточнили, что проект реализуют с помощью оператора "ТриМоб".

"У абонентов сохраняется их номер телефона, доступ к экстренным службам, порядок набора других номеров, им доступны на выбор ряд тарифных планов на фиксированную телефонию. Единственное, что меняется - это телефонный аппарат. Телефон нового образца можно приобрести или взять в аренду за 1 грн / мес.", - отмечается в сообщении "Укртелекома".

Такое предложение будет доступно как физическим, так и юридическим лицам.

Проект начнется в августе 2018 года и продлится три месяца.\
проект будет проходить в Желтых Водах, Марганце и Синельниково, а спецтехникой выступят телефонные аппараты производства китайской компании ZTE.

читать

----------


## Bardeka

> видимо следом Вега пойдет таким путем


 Укртелеком может и пойдёт таким путём но у веги только 1 путь... прямиком в АД, там для её руководства уготован отдельный котел с пытками из разряда "вечные очереди, и вечные ожидания"

----------


## elena777odessa

В понедельник отправили письмо счастья в Вегу.....на отказ от их услуг....
И вот вчера звонок....мы все получили....Аллилуя....НО ВЫ ДОЛЖНЫ НАМ 0,39 КОПЕЕК....
Вот так вот...естественно оплатили...но уже с облегчением)))
Всем успехов в борьбе с Вегой))

----------


## spiderman5

Граждане, подскажите, пожалуйста, ответы на пару вопросов:

1) Разорвать договор на телефон можно только на Асташкина ? На Таирово у них, вроде, есть офис, там можно это сделать ?
2) Что за процедура, по которой можно отправить письмо в Вегу на отказ от их услуг ?

Надеюсь на точные ответы, спасибо большое !

----------


## Mitrandir

Никто не знает какой нить личный номер веговского мастера? Чтоб не через их сц договариваться, а напрямую с ним...

----------


## Misteri

> Граждане, подскажите, пожалуйста, ответы на пару вопросов:
> 
> 1) Разорвать договор на телефон можно только на Асташкина ? На Таирово у них, вроде, есть офис, там можно это сделать ?
> 2) Что за процедура, по которой можно отправить письмо в Вегу на отказ от их услуг ?
> 
> Надеюсь на точные ответы, спасибо большое !


 Только Асташкина 29. На Таирова давно закрыто отделение. Про письмо можно почитать полистав тему немного назад. Там даже скидывали форму для заполнения и отправлять надо на асташкина

----------


## SPIL

Они нанимают людей для ремонта, своих мастеров не держут


> Никто не знает какой нить личный номер веговского мастера? Чтоб не через их сц договариваться, а напрямую с ним...

----------


## Mitrandir

> Они нанимают людей для ремонта, своих мастеров не держут


 Все у них через Ж... Спасибо

----------


## Mitrandir

Хорошо, зайдем с другой стороны - может кто-то знает мастера, который мог бы посмотреть стационарный телефон ну и проводку там, авось там можно починить?

----------


## Misteri

> Хорошо, зайдем с другой стороны - может кто-то знает мастера, который мог бы посмотреть стационарный телефон ну и проводку там, авось там можно починить?


 для этого не нужно быть особым мастером. просто пройти самому просмотреть кабель на целостность, если есть скрутки то проверить их состояние. если вдруг есть скрутка рядом с распределительным щитком то проверить телефон на той скрутке, если и там гудка нет то всё....

----------


## Evil Eyes

Прислали смс что мой долг передали какому-то кредитэкспресу. И что у меня есть 4 часа на погашение долга этому кредитэкспресу. Ну что я могу сказать - жду звонка коллекторов, что бы они под запись сказали что им мои данные передала вега... А дальше посмотрим  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Прислали смс что мой долг передали какому-то кредитэкспресу. И что у меня есть 4 часа на погашение долга этому кредитэкспресу. Ну что я могу сказать - жду звонка коллекторов, что бы они под запись сказали что им мои данные передала вега... А дальше посмотрим


  ппц… тут надо сразу записывать, выкладывать на ютуб и подключать журналистов

----------


## OVN

> Только Асташкина 29. На Таирова давно закрыто отделение. Про письмо можно почитать полистав тему немного назад. Там даже скидывали форму для заполнения и отправлять надо на асташкина


 Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на форму письменного заявления. листаю, никак не найду.

----------


## Serge_T

*OVN*
На днях тоже искал для знакомой, сохранилось в почте:
================
Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .
ЦПО Vega Telecom

В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать :
Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару.

Текст: Я, ФИО, номер и серия паспорта, проживающая по адресу____________прошу с такого то числа расторгнуть договор №___, ЛС_____
по предоставлении услуги интернет и.т.д. (телефония, например). Квитанцию об оплате услуг за текущий период и 1,2 страницу паспорта прилагаю. Дата, подпись.

В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись». 

P.S. Опись вложения не помешает (перечень отправляемых документов).
P.P.S. Если баланс положительный - в заявленн дописать типа "Порошу произвести перерасчет остатка на карту Приватбанка № хххх хххх хххх хххх).

----------


## Карамелька

Можно попросить модератора закрепить образец заявления в шапке этой темы. Явно не будет лишним.

----------


## Ксения*1

Хорошо.А подскажите,пожалуйста,знающие люди, вот отправил им письмо ,они подтвердили по телефону.А где гарантия,что через пару месяцев не скажут,что им не приходило заявление об отказе от их услуг ??

----------


## Hbnfv

> Хорошо.А подскажите,пожалуйста,знающие люди, вот отправил им письмо ,они подтвердили по телефону.А где гарантия,что через пару месяцев не скажут,что им не приходило заявление об отказе от их услуг ??


 Так отправьте заказным письмом с уведомлением о вручении и описью вложения - будет от почты подтверждение о том, что вручили и когда вручили.

----------


## Ксения*1

Это я понимаю) И этого достаточно для подтверждения отказа от услуг Веги?? Чего-то я уже и не знаю,что хорошего ждать от этой организации..

----------


## liliy2811

Да, это всё хорошо, расторгнуть письменно, но я расторгала на Асташкина 29/1, никто близко не потребовал паспорт или ещё какой нибудь документ! Но зато заявление о расторжении договора, я требовала и она мне выдала (на бланке с подписью и печатью)
P.s. Я бы не рискнула отсылать копии паспорта (куда либо вообще)

----------


## Hbnfv

> Это я понимаю) И этого достаточно для подтверждения отказа от услуг Веги?? Чего-то я уже и не знаю,что хорошего ждать от этой организации..


 Этого достаточно,чтобы доказать факт обращения в организацию - Вегу, или любую другую. Вы же спросили



> ...где гарантия,что через пару месяцев не скажут,что им не приходило заявление об отказе от их услуг ??


  А удовлетворят ли Ваше заявление, или придумают какие-то поводы для волокиты - это совсем другой вопрос. Требуйте официального письменного ответа.

----------


## orinoko

Кстати, как минимум с пары адресов Веги идёт настойчивая попытка взлома моего роутера, но разговор с ТП закончился фразой "Мы не можем отключить абонента". И вот что с этим делать?
Допускаю, что по этим адресам просто взломали роутеры абонентов и они не в курсе
IP: 178.136.8.207; 178.136.192.57; 178.136.215.33

----------


## liliy2811

А и ещё,  отключиться можно только через 30 дней с момента подачи заявления, это прописано в договоре, естественно за этот месяц надо оплатить услугу  (козлы)
Я тоже думала, отключиться на следующий день, а не тут то было.

----------


## OVN

> *OVN*
> На днях тоже искал для знакомой, сохранилось в почте:
> ================
> Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .
> ЦПО Vega Telecom
> 
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать :
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> ...


 Благодарю!

----------


## KseniaKS

Сегодня приехала в 9ч уже 42 на записи в очередь.

----------


## Ксения*1

Большое спасибо всем за ответы !Все таки придется идти на Асташкина,т.к. от этой шарашкиной конторы можно ждать чего угодно!

----------


## Misteri

> Большое спасибо всем за ответы !Все таки придется идти на Асташкина,т.к. от этой шарашкиной конторы можно ждать чего угодно!


 в день проходит около 40 человек, это если повезёт. поэтому там нужно быть около 7 часов чтоб записаться. видать сегодня погода вмешалась и поэтому в 9 ч удалось быть 42...
порой там бывают ускорения типа когда кто-то приходит и драку устраивает или телевидение приглашает но это не так часто. крепитесь.

----------


## OVN

Отправили заказное письмо с уведомлением по описанной выше схеме. Продублировали на электронную почту. Посмотрим, что получится.

----------


## Ксения*1

> в день проходит около 40 человек, это если повезёт. поэтому там нужно быть около 7 часов чтоб записаться. видать сегодня погода вмешалась и поэтому в 9 ч удалось быть 42...
> порой там бывают ускорения типа когда кто-то приходит и драку устраивает или телевидение приглашает но это не так часто. крепитесь.


 Спасибо ! Всем нам удачи !!)

----------


## spiderman5

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а номер договора совпадает с номером лицевого счёта ?
Имею в виду телефонию.

----------


## KseniaKS

> Сегодня приехала в 9ч уже 42 на записи в очередь.


 Расторгла договор около 12.30 и это только потому, что некоторые люди занимали очередь и уходили и был не 1 . а 2 оператора. Зашла сегодня в эл. кабинет проверить закрытие договора. Договор открыт с остатком 30,31 грн ... как это... я же там все долги проверяла и оплатила ту сумму которую мне назвал оператор чтобы закрыть этот ужас.... подарила им 286 грн т.к. без оплаты договор не закрывают !!!! А теперь , что  ли ещё раз туда ехать ????

----------


## Misteri

> Расторгла договор около 12.30 и это только потому, что некоторые люди занимали очередь и уходили и был не 1 . а 2 оператора. Зашла сегодня в эл. кабинет проверить закрытие договора. Договор открыт с остатком 30,31 грн ... как это... я же там все долги проверяла и оплатила ту сумму которую мне назвал оператор чтобы закрыть этот ужас.... подарила им 286 грн т.к. без оплаты договор не закрывают !!!! А теперь , что  ли ещё раз туда ехать ????


 у них деграданская система отключения... вроде как писали что полное отключение происходит через 30 дней, поэтому мол и надо платить при отключении... где-то в договоре указывается что-то про то что уведомлять об отключении нужно за 30 дней. соседи вот отключались неделю назад и у них в ЛК тоже статус активный до сих пор.

----------


## Кактус69

Блин... Думал подключиться к веге, но после коментов желания все меньше и меньше....
Проезжаю иногда в девять утра возле кадора на Старопортофранковской - там очередь человек двадцать... Еще удивлялся почему...

----------


## sav12

Да,  очередь там видна только с 28-го трамвая.
Так эти п.дары ещё и деньги не возвращают с бывшего лицевого счёта. С 12 июня уже прошло 45 пресловутых суток, а деньги не возвратили. Уроды. Нехай подавятся!!!

----------


## Кактус69

> Да,  очередь там видна только с 28-го трамвая.
> Так эти п.дары ещё и деньги не возвращают с бывшего лицевого счёта. С 12 июня уже прошло 45 пресловутых суток, а деньги не возвратили. Уроды. Нехай подавятся!!!


  Все зависит от суммы долга.

----------


## sav12

> Все зависит от суммы долга.


 У меня сумма месячного аккаунта, наивно оплаченного по предоплате работающей в то время услуги.

----------


## Кактус69

> У меня сумма месячного аккаунта, наивно оплаченного по предоплате работающей в то время услуги.


  Тут главное закрыть счет на веге и разорвать договор. А то был случай у товарища - машину забрали за якобы долги. Счет не закрыл и ему потихоньку насчитывали...

----------


## Evil Eyes

> Тут главное закрыть счет на веге и разорвать договор. А то был случай у товарища - машину забрали за якобы долги. Счет не закрыл и ему потихоньку насчитывали...


 Это если он договор с этой Вегой подписывал. Да и что-то плохо верится, это же через суд только можно сделать- да и то какой же долг должен был быть.

----------


## fantom

> Тут главное закрыть счет на веге и разорвать договор. А то был случай у товарища - *машину забрали за якобы долги.* Счет не закрыл и ему потихоньку насчитывали...


 Машина стиральная или швейная?

----------


## mistral58

вот получил извещение
"Уважаемый абонент!
Информируем, что с 01.08.2018 абонентская плата за услугу Телефонии в Вашем тарифном плане составляет 98,00 грн/мес (с НДС)".

----------


## sav12

Хера себе! Просто телефон и 100 грн. Я вовремя съ...лся. Пусть мои 200 грн долга засунут себе...

----------


## Misteri

> вот получил извещение
> "Уважаемый абонент!
> Информируем, что с 01.08.2018 абонентская плата за услугу Телефонии в Вашем тарифном плане составляет 98,00 грн/мес (с НДС)".


 маразм достигает невиданных ранее масштабов и высот.....

----------


## Кактус69

> Это если он договор с этой Вегой подписывал. Да и что-то плохо верится, это же через суд только можно сделать- да и то какой же долг должен был быть.


  Не с вегой. Просто опыт научил любые договора не бросать на авось, а завершать. В данном случае лучше закрыть договор.

----------


## dedmazai

В очередной раз Вега повысила тарифы (на этот раз для юр. лиц, но можно проверить и физиков). Причём я готов поклясться, что информации на сайте Веги не было 24.07. и они её внесли туда задним числом, но ладно будем считать, что это я слепой (там кстати появилась информации об увеличении цен и на телефон и аренду оборудования).
Я попытался выяснить какой- у нас теперь тариф. На сайте для юр. лиц не публикуют. В личном кабинете тоже уведомления нет. Произошёл такой занимательный разговор с оператором. Расшифровка разговора кстати не пришла на почту, хотя я вводил адрес. Хорошо, что успел скопировать.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *расшифровка*Вы общаетесь с Марина
Вопрос: У нас сейчас в личном кабинете написано баланс минус 100 грн,хотя заплачено было по август включительно. Почему?
(1.8.2018 14:50) Марина: Добрый день, меня зовут Марина. Я постараюсь Вам помочь в решении Вашего вопроса. 
(1.8.2018 14:50) Марина: Ваш номер лицевого счёта ХХХХХХ? 
(1.8.2018 14:50) Пользователь: Да
(1.8.2018 14:51) Марина: Підвищення тарифів на послугу Інтернет пов'язано з ростом собівартості виробництва послуг. 1.3. Умови встановлюються та можуть змінюватись ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест» в односторонньому порядку. Умови, зміни та доповнення до них затверджуються наказом ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест» та набирають чинності через 7 (сім) календарних днів після розміщення (оприлюднення) на офіційному веб-сайті ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест». При цьому Абонент зобов’язаний самостійно слідкувати за зміною діючих Умов, цін / тарифів / умов обслуговування, оприлюднених відповідно до законодавства та цих Умов. Умови, зміни та доповнення до них доводяться до відома Абонентів шляхом розміщення у куточках споживачів (покупців) у місцях продажу телекомунікаційних послуг та обслуговування споживачів ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест», на веб-сайті ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест» (www.vega.ua). Ці Умови надаються у паперовому вигляді лише на вимогу Абонента. 
(1.8.2018 14:52) Марина: Это вступило в силу с 01.08.18. 
(1.8.2018 14:52) Пользователь: Где на сайте написаны о введении новых тарифов?
(1.8.2018 14:52) Марина: Повышение я имею в ивду. 
(1.8.2018 14:52) Пользователь: Ссылка?
(1.8.2018 14:53) Марина: https://vega.ua/rus/news/news_24072018 
(1.8.2018 14:53) Марина: У Вас есть дополнительные вопросы? 
(1.8.2018 14:53) Пользователь: Есть, подождите.
(1.8.2018 14:54) Марина: Я могу ожидать на более минуты Вашего ответа. 
(1.8.2018 14:54) Марина: На сейчас есть нагрузка на канал чата. 
(1.8.2018 14:54) Пользователь: Написано С подробной информацией можно ознакомиться в личном кабинете пользователя.
(1.8.2018 14:54) Марина: У Вас есть дополнительные вопросы? 
(1.8.2018 14:54) Пользователь: Где в личном кабинете написано о новом тарифе?
(1.8.2018 14:55) Марина: Вы не видите информацию? 
(1.8.2018 14:55) Марина: Вы уже вошли в личный кабинет? 
(1.8.2018 14:55) Пользователь: Нет, а где она?
(1.8.2018 14:55) Пользователь: Да
(1.8.2018 14:55) Марина: Тариф у Вас старый, цена на него новая. 
(1.8.2018 14:55) Марина: Сразу же на первой странице у Вас выше - повідомлення. 
(1.8.2018 14:56) Пользователь: В уведомлениях нет ничего Только Уважаемый абонент!
С 9 июля 2018 внесены изменения в условия и порядок предоставления телекоммуникационных услуг для абонентов Vega.
(1.8.2018 14:56) Пользователь: О тарифе ничего
(1.8.2018 14:56) Марина: Возможно єто технический сбой. 
(1.8.2018 14:56) Марина: Информация есть на сайте о повышении. 
(1.8.2018 14:56) Марина: И Вам она предсотавлена мною. 
(1.8.2018 14:57) Пользователь: Предоставлена только что. Прошу предоставить тарифы в нормальном виде
(1.8.2018 14:58) Марина: В каком это? 
(1.8.2018 14:58) Пользователь: Желательно со ссылкой на сайт
(1.8.2018 14:58) Пользователь: Список тарифов
(1.8.2018 14:58) Марина: На сайте ссылки на новые тарифы нет. Вам эту информацию сообщает оператор. 
(1.8.2018 14:59) Марина: Стоимоть лично Вашего тарифа 360 гривен и 60 гривен статический адрес. 
(1.8.2018 14:59) Пользователь: Процитирую Вас Умови, зміни та доповнення до них доводяться до відома Абонентів шляхом розміщення у куточках споживачів (покупців) у місцях продажу телекомунікаційних послуг та обслуговування споживачів ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест», на веб-сайті ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест» (www.vega.ua). Про оператора ничего не написано.
(1.8.2018 15:00) Марина: А где здесь написано, что мы обязаны дать Вам ссылку на тарифы? 
(1.8.2018 15:00) Марина: Условия Вашего тарифа не менялись. 
(1.8.2018 15:00) Марина: Изменилась цена. 
(1.8.2018 15:01) Марина: Если ответ Вас не устраивает - можете обратиться в офис нашей компании с официальной рекламацией - просьбой предсотавить докунты/ссылки и тому подобное. 
(1.8.2018 15:01) Марина: Я ответила на Ваш вопрос, у Вас возникли дополнительные вопросы? 
(1.8.2018 15:01) Пользователь: Еще раз процитирую При цьому Абонент зобов’язаний самостійно слідкувати за зміною діючих Умов, цін / тарифів / умов обслуговування, оприлюднених відповідно до законодавства та цих Умов. Как я могу самостоятельно следить, если нет ссылки на тарфиы
(1.8.2018 15:01) Пользователь: Которые должны быть опубликованы в соответствии с Условиями
(1.8.2018 15:01) Марина: Пожалуйста, обратитесь в офис нашей компании. 
(1.8.2018 15:02) Марина: Это как раз и будет - Умови, зміни та доповнення до них доводяться до відома Абонентів шляхом розміщення у куточках споживачів (покупців) у місцях продажу телекомунікаційних послуг та обслуговування споживачів ПрАТ «Фарлеп-Інвест» 
(1.8.2018 15:02) Пользователь: Я получу там какой-то другой ответ, мне выдадут тарифы в бумажном виде?
(1.8.2018 15:02) Марина: Наш "куточок"обслуживания находится в офисе. 
(1.8.2018 15:02) Марина: Вы можете это уточнить в офисе нашей компании. 
(1.8.2018 15:02) Марина: Я не могу подсказать. что именно и в каокм виде они Вам предоставят. 
(1.8.2018 15:02) Пользователь: И там есть информация о нашем тарифе?
(1.8.2018 15:03) Марина: Это Вы сможете уточнить в офисе нашей компании. 
(1.8.2018 15:03) Пользователь: В куточке я имею ввиду.
(1.8.2018 15:03) Марина: В куточке, да. 
(1.8.2018 15:03) Марина: Я ответила на Ваш вопрос, у Вас возникли дополнительные вопросы? 
(1.8.2018 15:03) Пользователь: Хорошо, я могу сослаться на Вас при обращении в офис Вашей компании?
(1.8.2018 15:04) Марина: Вы можете сказать, что ссылки на тарифе в контакт-центре нет, да. 
(1.8.2018 15:04) Марина: *тарифы 
(1.8.2018 15:04) Пользователь: Если да, то хорошо сообщите пожалуйста Ваш номер оператора.
(1.8.2018 15:04) Марина: ХХХХХХ

----------


## fantom

> В очередной раз Вега повысила тарифы (на этот раз для юр. лиц, но можно проверить и физиков). Причём я готов поклясться, что информации на сайте Веги не было 24.07. и они её внесли туда задним числом, но ладно будем считать, что это я слепой (там кстати появилась информации об увеличении цен и на телефон и аренду оборудования).
> Я попытался выяснить какой- у нас теперь тариф. На сайте для юр. лиц не публикуют. В личном кабинете тоже уведомления нет. Произошёл такой занимательный разговор с оператором. Расшифровка разговора кстати не пришла на почту, хотя я вводил адрес. Хорошо, что успел скопировать.


  Вы еще не поняли с каким дерьмом связались?
ЗЫ. Что это за тариф такой 360 грн и 60 грн за стат адрес? Называется "Космический"?

----------


## open65

> Отправил заказное с уведомлением на расторжение договора на поставку интернет. Цена вопроса 20 грн и 5 мин. на Главпочтампе.


 Получил на почте уведомлении о вручении заказного письма. Зашел в кабинет - активных пакетов на интернет нет. Начислений нет, на счету +2,62 грн. Действие договора приостановили с 30.07.2018

----------


## dedmazai

> Вы еще не поняли с каким дерьмом связались?
> ЗЫ. Что это за тариф такой 360 грн и 60 грн за стат адрес? Называется "Космический"?


 Нет это тариф Бизнес акционный (Комстар) Бизнес акционный 24MBit/s
Для сравнения - в Киеве мы платим Воле 390 грн. за 25Мбит, но подключение не оптика,а витая пара.
Вегу используем как резервного провайдера, когда нет электричества, основной Тенет (но когда-то было наоборот, что говорит не в пользу Веге).
В целом Вега устраивает полностью, если бы не ежеквартальные покращення тарифов и ограничение трафика.
Но цель менеджмента Веги понятна - 


> Сообщаем Вам, что с 01.11.2018 г. ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест» прекращает предоставление телекоммуникационных услуг в городе Изюм, Харьковской области.

----------


## fantom

> Нет это тариф Бизнес акционный (Комстар) Бизнес акционный 24MBit/s
> Для сравнения - в Киеве мы платим *Воле 390 грн. за 25Мбит*, но подключение не оптика,а *витая пара*.
> Вегу используем как резервного провайдера, когда нет электричества, основной Тенет (но когда-то было наоборот, что говорит не в пользу Веге).
> В целом Вега устраивает полностью, если бы не ежеквартальные покращення тарифов и ограничение трафика.
> Но цель менеджмента Веги понятна -


  Нашли к кому подключаться. Долго искали? что не было кого поприличнее?

----------


## dedmazai

> Нашли к кому подключаться. Долго искали? что не было кого поприличнее?


 Нет, или Укртелеком (был ADSL - отключились) или запредельные суммы на подключение и абонплату как для суперкорпоративных клиентов.

----------


## Рыжая Белка

Отключила юрлицо после 4 месяцев отсутствия телефонной связи.
Слава тебе господи!!!!

----------


## sabishii

Добро пожаловать на Украину, господа.

Любопытно, эту бандитскую недокомпанию к продаже подводят? Или владельцы решили её слить, предварительно ограбив клиентскую базу?

С меня и со знакомых мне фирм вообще требуют деньги за НЕоказанные услуги.

----------


## Bardeka

> Добро пожаловать на Украину, господа.
> 
> Любопытно, эту бандитскую недокомпанию к продаже подводят? Или владельцы решили её слить, предварительно ограбив клиентскую базу?
> 
> С меня и со знакомых мне фирм вообще требуют деньги за НЕоказанные услуги.


 привет ленивый абонент. считаешь что они нарушают твои права, подай в суд, иди в ЗПП пиши заявление, иди в прокуратуру. но нет же ты обычный ленивый нытик абонент этой параши под названием вега(таких тут уже было с десяток), который просто поноет, расскажет как его бедного обворовывают и нарушают его права, а потом пойдёт заплатит всё, отключится и пойдёт ныть дальше... а то ж сильно все занятые и гордые чтоб подать в суд и т.д. и потратить своё драгоценное время и очень хрупкие нервишки

----------


## TrofiM

> Отключила юрлицо после 4 месяцев отсутствия телефонной связи.
> Слава тебе господи!!!!


 Повезло)
А я вот не могу. номера к фирме привязаны уже более 20 лет. 3 месяца терпим перебои в связи и как бороться, куда писать - не знаю. Чувствуется, что компанию сливают.


А сейчас, вообще, возможно сделать так - сохранить городской номер при переходе к другому оператору?

----------


## mill

> Повезло)
> А я вот не могу. номера к фирме привязаны уже более 20 лет. 3 месяца терпим перебои в связи и как бороться, куда писать - не знаю. Чувствуется, что компанию сливают.
> 
> 
> А сейчас, вообще, возможно сделать так - сохранить городской номер при переходе к другому оператору?


 Можете взять у Веги эти же номера через SIP (грубо говоря Интернет-телефония). Для подключения к обычному телефону Вам нужно будет купить SIP-шлюз (например Cisco SPA112).

----------


## bestrafer

Подскажите 
1. можно отключиться от услуги телефонии и оставить линию исключительно для интернета?
2. Можно ли оформить подобную заявку через интернет или по телефону? 
3. По каким адресам расположены офисы в Одессе для подачи заявки?

----------


## Misteri

> Подскажите 
> 1. можно отключиться от услуги телефонии и оставить линию исключительно для интернета?
> 2. Можно ли оформить подобную заявку через интернет или по телефону? 
> 3. По каким адресам расположены офисы в Одессе для подачи заявки?


 1. да
2. нет
3. Асташкина 29/1

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Я им отправила письмо заказное с уведомлением. 
Там Заявление на расторжение ,причины и мои подсчеты. Хотя они все еще шлют счета. С 29 июня с их стороны была поломка на станции, они наш номер на игнор поставили, так как заявку зарегистрировали, но не считали нужным отвечать почему никто не приходит. Добилась ответа через Фейсбук, ремонт обещали на 16 июля. Само собой ждать до 16 я не стала. Подключила Черное море. Если раньше я платила 360 (хотя подключались на 180 грн. в прошлом году) + за еще один телек еще 60. То теперь за все про все со всеми телеками 170 грн.  Единственное, снова пришлось оплатить подключение, частный дом. 

Но Вега чокнулась, ни с того ни с сего вписав в счет с марта 60 грн. аренда какого-то оборудования... Итого получалось 400 с чем-то))) Отпарвила им претензию, они на нее не ответили)))
 А потом и вовсе отрубились сами. Но счета шлют.

У знакомого вега вдруг стала считать 39 грн. отдельно от платы за услугу,  За возможность доступа к услуге. За какую-то точку доступа, но четко сказали, это не за аренду приставки. Это за возможность доступа. При том, что сама услуга оплачивается отдельно, а вот возможность доступа к ней дополнительно))) 

Но самое прикольное у них , это когда мне пару мес.не нужен интернет, то нужно , пока ты не пользуешься, оплачивать Услуга "Остановка услуги" ААА!!! )))))

----------


## sabishii

> привет ленивый абонент


 Привет, хамливый подстрекатель.
В суды обращаться мне не впервой. С Вегой решил вопрос напрямую без судов.
Так что не по адресу.

----------


## sabishii

> Но самое прикольное у них , это когда мне пару мес.не нужен интернет, то нужно , пока ты не пользуешься, оплачивать Услуга "Остановка услуги" ААА!!! )))))


 По-моему, они намеренно усложняют отключение их "услуг".
Хотя по деньгам мне всё-таки удалось доказать им, что они мудаки. И, вроде бы, они поверили.

----------


## Bardeka

> Привет, хамливый подстрекатель.
> В суды обращаться мне не впервой. С Вегой решил вопрос напрямую без судов.
> Так что не по адресу.


 ну так расскажи людям, как же им решать их выдуманные долги напрямую с вегой, не будь крысой. тут у некоторых по 1500+ долга.

----------


## sabishii

> ну так расскажи людям, как же им решать их выдуманные долги напрямую с вегой, не будь крысой. тут у некоторых по 1500+ долга.


 Если кому нужно будет - расскажу, секретов нет.

Но лично вы вольны идти в любом выбранном вами направлении.
Всего доброго.

----------


## sabishii

Всё. С Вегой официально попрощался. Цена развода - 4 часа времени и 1 рупь 50 копеек. Прощаться ездил лично во избежание финансовых недоразумений.


Кто соберётся ехать на Асташкина: после 8-ми утра можете не приходить. Пропускная способность не сильно расторопных операторов - 4-5 чел./час. По 1 оператору на физ./юр. лицо. В день человек 40 примут. 40 человек в очередь набивается уже в 8-9 утра.

В моём случае с начала очереди вёлся список, что очень правильно. Вероятно, список ведётся систематически, т. к. охранник в офисе привычно им интересовался.

Очередь начинает формироваться с 5 (!!!) утра. Прибыв в 6:15 я был 8-м.

И, Бога ради, не надо в офисе качать права, кричать, угрожать. Операторы ничего не решают - это бесполезно, а время потеряют такие же люди, как вы.

----------


## Bardeka

> Всё. С Вегой официально попрощался. Цена развода - 4 часа времени и 1 рупь 50 копеек. Прощаться ездил лично во избежание финансовых недоразумений.
> 
> 
> Кто соберётся ехать на Асташкина: после 8-ми утра можете не приходить. Пропускная способность не сильно расторопных операторов - 4-5 чел./час. По 1 оператору на физ./юр. лицо. В день человек 40 примут. 40 человек в очередь набивается уже в 8-9 утра.
> 
> В моём случае с начала очереди вёлся список, что очень правильно. Вероятно, список ведётся систематически, т. к. охранник в офисе привычно им интересовался.
> 
> Очередь начинает формироваться с 5 (!!!) утра. Прибыв в 6:15 я был 8-м.
> 
> И, Бога ради, не надо в офисе качать права, кричать, угрожать. Операторы ничего не решают - это бесполезно, а время потеряют такие же люди, как вы.


 ничего нового. все это уже тут писали. ну а те у кого долги просто едете отключаетесь походу и вам всё обойдётся в



> Цена развода - 4 часа времени и 1 рупь 50 копеек.


 ....

*Evil Eyes*
как твои успехи? коллекторы ещё не приходили не звонили? или чем там последний раз веговцы угрожали?

----------


## SHARMAN

модернизация проходит оказалось... ну посмотрим

----------


## Arsik

Читаю тему и вижу с момента отключения ничего не помялось.... Пока телефон с ЦСС веге не передали никаких проблем не было.

----------


## OVN

Кто отключался путем направления рекомендованного письма, какой обратной связи ожидать? В идеале...

----------


## Mr.Iron

Сегодня ездил в офис расторгать договор на инет. 
Приехал в 7.10 утра, был уже 19-м. Мужик который был первым куковал там с бес четверти 5 утра. Сегодня на удачу было 2 оператора для физ лиц и 1 для юр лиц. В итоге до 12 часов прошло примерно 30 человек. Когда уезжал список уже подходил к сотне. Благо народ в очереди в большинстве собрался адекватный и осознавал что истерики и возмущения ни к чему не приведут, а только замедлят движение очереди, потому единиц пытающихся пошуметь быстро успокаивали.
Для расторжения нужен только человек с паспортом на которого оформлен договор. 
Если на счету остались деньги то нужны паспорт и ИНН (их будут ксерить), и банковская карта или данные карты (номер и срок действия) куда будет возвращен остаток с лицевого счета.

----------


## Evil Eyes

> *Evil Eyes*
> как твои успехи? коллекторы ещё не приходили не звонили? или чем там последний раз веговцы угрожали?


 Никак.  Прислали смс что на оплату 4 часа и все, месяц назад. Запросил у оператора распечатку смс, что бы потом в случае чего наказать за парадачу персональных данных третим лицам.

----------


## odessit69

Так что же произошло с Вегой (компанией объединившей всех корпоративных провайдеров в городе),ведь ещё три года назад всё работало и ничего не ломалось и ведь и  тогда были бомжи с ножовками и резали в тёмных местах кабель,а теперь вдруг оператароы в офисе отвечают ,что медь стала незаменимым металлом  и типа она дороже уже и золота,и потому типа не видать вам телефонной связи  и тем более АДСЛовского интернета НИКОГДА!Что означают такие заявления кто ответит в теме?Кто догадается почему такое произошло с Вегой?

----------


## Misteri

> Так что же произошло с Вегой (компанией объединившей всех корпоративных провайдеров в городе),ведь ещё три года назад всё работало и ничего не ломалось и ведь и  тогда были бомжи с ножовками и резали в тёмных местах кабель,а теперь вдруг оператароы в офисе отвечают ,что медь стала незаменимым металлом  и типа она дороже уже и золота,и потому типа не видать вам телефонной связи  и тем более АДСЛовского интернета НИКОГДА!Что означают такие заявления кто ответит в теме?Кто догадается почему такое произошло с Вегой?


 смена руководства скорее всего и цель обанкротить и сплавить кому-то. это такой бизнес план у них

----------


## fantom

> смена руководства скорее всего и цель *обанкротить и сплавить кому-то*. это такой бизнес план у них


 Странный вывод. Обанкротить и сплавить? А не выгоднее ли сплавить успешную компанию или банкрот будет стоить дороже?

----------


## Интернетчик

> Странный вывод. Обанкротить и сплавить? А не выгоднее ли сплавить успешную компанию или банкрот будет стоить дороже?


 Выгоднее всё украсть и продать за копейки.

----------


## Misteri

> Странный вывод. Обанкротить и сплавить? А не выгоднее ли сплавить успешную компанию или банкрот будет стоить дороже?


 пока будут банкротить заработают больше, чем она стоит, за счет абонентов которым можно впарить счет за неоказанные услуги и которые его оплатят лишь бы избавиться от этого недопровайдера. ну а потом уже то что останется в техническом плане впарить какому-то провайдеру.

да и успешной эта контора была не один год назад..... там от "успешности" уже лишь воспоминания и остались.

----------


## balalarun

Сегодня общался с оператором из Киева - обещают частному сектору 28 числа протянуть оптику по столбам - верить ? Вариант подключения к Чёрному морю с той же оптикой пока не рассматриваю - разница в одну неделю по времени не очень принципиальна .

----------


## odessit69

Верить?Не знаю как Вы ..но они при поломках блокируют к ним звонки ,т.е Вы можете им звонить один раз с одного телефона ,все далее вы в блоке..мало того по интернету если общаться с их оператором ..они мне обещали 20 июля  включение после  обрыва на линии кабеля . ..может даже написали что раньше включат и что из этого ..уже почти 20 августа ..и при походе к ним ..они ответили..медь дороже золота ..не ждите телефона ..АДСЛ инет соединение то ясно почему они п...и уже давно ..потому что АДСЛ инет уже остался в прошлом как Диал ап..и нет чем им все там у себя чинить..тоже я думаю и с телефонной линией..так как все перешли на мобильные телефоны и отключили городские..но тут у Веги было одно но они дали бедным пенсионарам 100 минут бесплатных на любые звонки ,в том числе и на мобильные телефоны..что давало пенсионерам хоть какую то надежду на телефонную связь,так как мобильные провайдеры же тоже закрутили гайки до последнего и пополнения счёта на карточку таят как снег в мае.

----------


## dvs1962

Не верить ни в коем случае. Нет, подключить, может быть, и подключат, ну а потом имейте геморрой с "получением"  этих услуг, и в дальнейшем - с расторжением договора. 
Если к Веге всё ещё продолжают подключаться абоненты - это капец!!!

----------


## helen_lime

А куда звонить в случае отключения интернета по причине поломки ?

----------


## RECON05

> А куда звонить в случае отключения интернета по причине поломки ?


 Лучше брать паспорт и быстро отключаться от них.

----------


## OVN

> А куда звонить в случае отключения интернета по причине поломки ?


 звонить бесполезно(((

----------


## odessit69

да звонить не дозвониться после 1 звонка к ним если это ремонт чего либо,они заблокируют ваш телефон ,мало того они заблокируют и ваш онлайн вход к ним по интернету и узнать что либо можно только пойдя к ним в офис.

----------


## balalarun

> Не верить ни в коем случае. Нет, подключить, может быть, и подключат, ну а потом имейте геморрой с "получением"  этих услуг, и в дальнейшем - с расторжением договора. 
> Если к Веге всё ещё продолжают подключаться абоненты - это капец!!!


 Так обещают же тянуть оптику по столбам , заманчиво конечно , но если сроки сдвинут то нафик .

----------


## Misteri

> Так обещают же тянуть оптику по столбам , заманчиво конечно , но если сроки сдвинут то нафик .


 Ну проведут они ее, ну поделючитесь вы.. и что потом? А потом постоянные повышения стоимости, лимитный интернет и устранения неисправности неделями и самое геморройное отключение какое только можно придумать ... оно вообще кому то нужно? Любой альтернативный провайдер смотрится выгоднее, чем вега.

----------


## balalarun

> Если к Веге всё ещё продолжают подключаться абоненты - это капец!!!


 Новых заманивают новой ценой -  60 гр/мес

----------


## balalarun

> Ну проведут они ее, ну поделючитесь вы.. и что потом? А потом постоянные повышения стоимости, лимитный интернет и устранения неисправности неделями и самое геморройное отключение какое только можно придумать ... оно вообще кому то нужно? Любой альтернативный провайдер смотрится выгоднее, чем вега.


 Чем оптика от Веги отличается от Чёрного моря - техподдержкой ?

----------


## Misteri

> Чем оптика от Веги отличается от Чёрного моря - техподдержкой ?


  наличием лимита в 1Тб. лёгкостью подключения-отключения. и более чем уверен ценой, замануха со всякими там 60 гр/мес закончится как заканчивалась и раньше через 3-6 месяцев и тариф сразу раза в 3 выше станет, а потом всё выше и выше. можно почитать и тут в теме как регулярно повышают цену

----------


## balalarun

Может это действительно стратегия разорения путём ликвидации абонентов - но кому же они будут тянуть оптику ? С такой репутацией они могут стать именем нарицательным как МММ и им подобные .

----------


## odessit69

Раньше,когда Веги ещё не было и она состояла из ,небольших провайдеров,Фарлеп,ЦСС,Оптима у каждой был свой штат работников и ремонтных служб и все они были с одного города.,то всё было на нормальном уровне,но вот все они объеднились в Вегу и не по одному городу а по 15 городам,это стал уже настоящий монстр,и всё также у них было хорошо,но с появлением мобильной связи всё в Веге рухнуло,народ стал отключатся и от телефона и от интернета,так как в городе появилось очень много провайдеров инета,Вега тоже стала сокращать штаты ..и я думаю у них уже и нет в каждом городе ремонтных служб..результат если поломка ..им надо искать и даже на стороне кто отремонтирует,отрезанный кабель бомжами..а ведь чтобы заменить этот кабель ,его кусочком не заменишь,надо менять кусок кабеля от и до..что накладно и дорого и нет рядом ремонтников.

----------


## odessit69

я вообще не уверен что все провайдеры инета в Одессе имеют сейчас свою ремонтную группу,т.е каждый свою,наверняка все линейные мастера ,по ремонту и подключению,работают на многих провайдеров с кем договорятся,результат ,они не имеют даже чем крепить провод ,так как все скорпулёзно это выполнять надо всё покупать и даже мелочи,потому все работы как можно быстрее и больше ,вот их кредо сейчас

----------


## Misteri

> Раньше,когда Веги ещё не было и она состояла из ,небольших провайдеров,Фарлеп,ЦСС,Оптима у каждой был свой штат работников и ремонтных служб и все они были с одного города.,то всё было на нормальном уровне,но вот все они объеднились в Вегу и не по одному городу а по 15 городам,это стал уже настоящий монстр,и всё также у них было хорошо,но с появлением мобильной связи всё в Веге рухнуло,народ стал отключатся и от телефона и от интернета,так как в городе появилось очень много провайдеров инета,Вега тоже стала сокращать штаты ..и я думаю у них уже и нет в каждом городе ремонтных служб..результат если поломка ..им надо искать и даже на стороне кто отремонтирует,отрезанный кабель бомжами..а ведь чтобы заменить этот кабель ,его кусочком не заменишь,надо менять кусок кабеля от и до..что накладно и дорого и нет рядом ремонтников.


 пользовался вегой ещё со времён фарлепа, всё было более менее нормально.... и весь этот треш начался как только вега проглотила Комстар и видать она им подавилась или он был отравлен) и с тех самых пор начался этот АД, который длится уже несколько лет.

----------


## balalarun

Пользуюсь в Центре провайдером Соборка , и хотел бы вспомнить косяки за много лет и никак не получается , но в частном секторе выбор очень ограничен .

----------


## balalarun

> начался этот АД, который длится уже несколько лет.


 Был и у меня такой провайдер (уже даже забыл как назывался) , каждый день пять- семь разрывов - именно АААААД !!!!!!

----------


## balalarun

Ну так что - валить АДНАЗНАЧНА ?

----------


## RECON05

> Ну так что - валить АДНАЗНАЧНА ?


 Да! И не оглядываться))

----------


## Misteri

> Ну так что - валить АДНАЗНАЧНА ?


   и периодически потом заходить в тему читать новые пост и думать "хорошо, что не подключился"))

----------


## odessit69

Вега предлагает если есть в наличии смартфон перейти с проводного телефона на IP-телефонию,с оставление того же трафика что был на городском телефоне и его номер ,что это такое и стоит ли переходить?

----------


## fantom

> Вега предлагает если есть в наличии смартфон перейти с проводного телефона на IP-телефонию,с оставление того же трафика что был на городском телефоне и его номер ,что это такое и стоит ли переходить?


 К чему этот вопрос. Почитайте темку и сами решайте. Здесь информации предостаточно. ГовноВега вот имя этого провайдера.

----------


## SHARMAN

> Вега предлагает если есть в наличии смартфон перейти с проводного телефона на IP-телефонию,с оставление того же трафика что был на городском телефоне и его номер ,что это такое и стоит ли переходить?


 Предлагает? Забавно, ведь сейчас всех на нее переводят, даже не спрашивая. Не знаю в чем +, но минус очень жирный есть. Независимая тел.линия работает даже, если НЕТ СВЕТА или что-то с интернетом. Теперь же все будет через инет.кабель и если проблемы или отключение электричества, то полностью вся связь с внешним миром отрубается и наступает каменный век. Да, есть мобильные, но как правило многие, кто еще пользуется стационарной связью с обычными дисковыми/кнопочными аппаратами либо пенсионеры, либо те, кто считает мобильники вредными. Благодаря IP-телефонии от Веги, в случае ЧС они ни скорую не смогут вызвать, ни знакомым позвонить. 

Телефония, умирающая при отключении света/неполадках с маршрутизаторами у провайдера/падении сети и прочих проблемах – это называется прогресс цивилизации и торжество новых технологий? Обычный телефон же работает всегда, пока не перерезан провод. Других проблем он не знает.

----------


## sabishii

> смена руководства скорее всего и цель обанкротить и сплавить кому-то. это такой бизнес план у них


 Наиболее логичное предположение.

Хотя ситуация с кабельной инфраструктурой тоже играет. Сейчас целые многоэтажные дома вырезают под ноль - все кабели, какие находят. Я в своём квартале знаю уже несколько "опустошённых" домов. Вполне логично, что собственники телекоммуникационных компаний трезво оценивая как ситуацию, так и её перспективы, отказались от поддержки своего оборудования - всё равно украдут.
Что в свою очередь ставит вопрос о дальнейшей работе провайдеров по стране вообще. Об этом неплохо бы подумать.

----------


## TrofiM

Допустим, Вега обанкротилась и т.д...  Городские номера кому-то передают, либо они будут висеть в воздухе и не обслуживаться до решения вопроса о правопреемнике ...?

----------


## Misteri

> Допустим, Вега обанкротилась и т.д...  Городские номера кому-то передают, либо они будут висеть в воздухе и не обслуживаться до решения вопроса о правопреемнике ...?


 думаю к тому времени все они будут уже неработающие и ждущие вечного ремонта, который точно будет через 2 недели...

----------


## Hbnfv

> вега это жесть... может кто-то подскажет , как выйти и из личного кабинета на их сайте ?  Похоже ,  что эти дебилы сделали кабинет без возможности выхода..


 ...нет выхода...
В правом верхнем углу

----------


## TrofiM

> вега это жесть... может кто-то подскажет , как выйти и из личного кабинета на их сайте ?  Похоже ,  что эти дебилы сделали кабинет без возможности выхода..


 Они убрали эту функцию. Теперь за каждую минуту прибывания в кабинете Вам будет начисляться опр. сумма. Даже , если вы закрыли браузер (Вы же не вышли )  ))))

----------


## odessit69

Да я теперь понял что хочет сделать Вега ,да и Укртелеком со своими телефонными коммуникациями(медными)(тем самым и отказаться от модемного интернете на телефонном проводе АДСЛ),оставить их навечно в земле и не прикасаться к ним,это уже спрятано для раскопок бомжей,если они захотят этим заниматься,т.е вскрытием люков на линиях проводок и  добыванием провода.,хотя что этим занимаются бомжи остаётся пот сомнением,так как для демонтажа тлефонной проводеи нужен инструмент..хотябы ножлвка или кусачки,чего у бомжей нет и не было,этим похоже занимаются малолетки ,у которых папа дома имеет все инструменты....Вега и Укртелеком переходят на технологию 21 века,Ай Пи Телефонию,по тем же тарифам что и проводной тлефон,т.е типа Интертелевома с оставлением вашего городского номера и дополнительным бонусом 2000 минут звонков внутри компании и 200мин по мобильной связи и межгороду...связь как они говорят типа Ватцапа и Вайбера,но нужен смартфон или планшет,тогда возникает вопрос ,если смартфон уже на мобильной карточке как он будет работать ?

----------


## odessit69

Кто то уже пользуется такой услугой от Веги или Укртелекома,т.е. IP Телефонией отпишитесь в теме,как она работает реально ?

----------


## balalarun

> Да я теперь понял что хочет сделать Вега ,да и Укртелеком со своими телефонными коммуникациями(медными)(тем самым и отказаться от модемного интернете на телефонном проводе АДСЛ),оставить их навечно в земле и не прикасаться к ним,это уже спрятано для раскопок бомжей,если они захотят этим заниматься,т.е вскрытием люков на линиях проводок и  добыванием провода.,хотя что этим занимаются бомжи остаётся пот сомнением,так как для демонтажа тлефонной проводеи нужен инструмент..хотябы ножлвка или кусачки,чего у бомжей нет и не было,этим похоже занимаются малолетки ,у которых папа дома имеет все инструменты....Вега и Укртелеком переходят на технологию 21 века,Ай Пи Телефонию,по тем же тарифам что и проводной тлефон,т.е типа Интертелевома с оставлением вашего городского номера и дополнительным бонусом 2000 минут звонков внутри компании и 200мин по мобильной связи и межгороду...связь как они говорят типа Ватцапа и Вайбера,но нужен смартфон или планшет,тогда возникает вопрос ,если смартфон уже на мобильной карточке как он будет работать ?


 IP телефония была интересна лет 5-7 назад , а сейчас с вайбером и телеграммом смотрится как "Алё , барышня - дайте Смольный !!! ". Через пару лет придумают ещё что то  и вайбер уйдёт в историю (скорее всего видео звонки по 5G - 6G ).

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> Чем оптика от Веги отличается от Чёрного моря - техподдержкой ?


 



> наличием лимита в 1Тб. лёгкостью подключения-отключения. и более чем уверен ценой, замануха со всякими там 60 гр/мес закончится как заканчивалась и раньше через 3-6 месяцев и тариф сразу раза в 3 выше станет, а потом всё выше и выше. можно почитать и тут в теме как регулярно повышают цену


 


> Ну так что - валить АДНАЗНАЧНА ?


 В прошлом году при подключении оптики от веги в частном доме, стоимость в мес.180 грн оговаривалась в Акте. Через 2 месяца стала 280 грн. Еще через пару месяцев стало 360 грн. Объявили плату за аренду на стоящее уже несколько лет выкупленное оборудование, назначили плату за Точки доступа (не тв, это отдельно еще) , точка доступа это плата за ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ получить их услугу =) И отдельно плата за услугу. 
А еще есть услуга "Остановка услуги" =)

В общем, подключились на Черное море, 170 грн. в мес.  IPTV бесплатно , каждый новый телевизор в доме тоже бесплатно подключается. 
Пока очень довольна.

А Веге послала письмо о расторжении, написав сколько они остались должны. Без особых надежд, но ... будем переписываться.

----------


## ©™

А хотите я "обрадую" вас ?  :smileflag: 
Давно хочу отключиться от телефонии, да как-то руки не доходят
Сегодня захожу на сайт Веги и там просто куча новостей
1. С 1 августа подорожало оно опять
2. В июле типа новый договор



> Уважаемый абонент!
> С 9 июля 2018 внесены изменения в условия и порядок предоставления телекоммуникационных услуг для абонентов Vega.
> Детали по ссылке.


 Пробегаю глазами типа "новый" договор на предмет расторжения и вижу удивительную фразу



> *6.5.7. У випадку розірвання Договору з ініціативи Абонента* *Оператор має право нарахувати плату за
> припинення надання Послуг (деінсталяцію) у розмірі 500 (п’ятсот) грн.*


 Офигеваю и захожу в онлайн чат .
Вот кусочек нашей милой беседы
(23.8.2018 18:47) Я: в новом типа договоре есть пункт
(23.8.2018 18:47) Я: 6.5.7. У випадку розірвання Договору з ініціативи Абонента Оператор має право нарахувати плату за
припинення надання Послуг (деінсталяцію) у розмірі 500 (п’ятсот) грн.
(23.8.2018 18:48) Я: если я захочу отключиться мне может быть начислена сумма к выплате 500 грн  ?
(23.8.2018 18:48) Оксана: Уважаемый абонент, Ваш лицевой счет хххххх?
(23.8.2018 18:48) Я: да это мой лицевой
(23.8.2018 18:48) Я: оформлен на меня (фио)
(23.8.2018 18:49) Оксана: Хорошо. Уважаемый абонент, начисления данной суммы происходит по решению руководства, в зависимости от ситуации. Данный вопрос оговаривается с менеджером в офисе.

(23.8.2018 18:56) Я: но на каком основании с меня могут потребовать 500 грн за типа деинсталяцию ?
(23.8.2018 18:56) Я: кстати это касается телефонии или только интернет ?
(23.8.2018 18:56) Оксана: Уважаемый абонент, как я Вам уже сообщила, начисления данной суммы происходит по решению руководства, в зависимости от ситуации. Данный вопрос оговаривается с менеджером в офисе.
(23.8.2018 18:57) Оксана: Данный вопрос может относиться как услуге Интернет, так и телефонии.

Плачу за этот месяц и за следующий (типа предупредил за 30 дней) и пишу заказное письмо на разрыв договора.

----------


## Loewe

16.10.2008 18:30


> http://vegatele.com/ 
> Интересно, как будет развиваться объединённая компания и что хорошего она принесёт абонентам?


 Топикстартер что-то чувствовал ещё в 2008 году  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> А хотите я "обрадую" вас ? 
> Давно хочу отключиться от телефонии, да как-то руки не доходят
> Сегодня захожу на сайт Веги и там просто куча новостей
> 1. С 1 августа подорожало оно опять
> 2. В июле типа новый договор
> 
> Пробегаю глазами типа "новый" договор на предмет расторжения и вижу удивительную фразу
> 
> Офигеваю и захожу в онлайн чат .
> ...


 Мододцы веговцы. Не разочаровывают. Они без остановок пробивают днища не по дням, а по часам. И еще те кто уже отключился читая все эти посты не произносите  в слух вопрос "куда уж хуже?" А то веговцы с радостью покажут куда и насколько хуже..... отключившимся то уже всеравно а тем кто еще пользуется такими темпами придется скоро почку отдавать за отключение....
Но по идее подобный маразматический бред млжет касаться только тех кто подключается после его добавления в офферту. А существующих абонентов касаются только правила их офферты которая была получена/подписана при подключении.

----------


## ©™

> Но по идее подобный маразматический бред млжет касаться только тех кто подключается после его добавления в офферту. А существующих абонентов касаются только правила их офферты которая была получена/подписана при подключении.


 Когда Вега забирала домашний интернет у МТС, они заявили типа (перебросили на страницу) - если Вы с такого-то числа входите в интернет (пользуетесь услугой), то автоматом перезаключаете с нами договор (вот вам ссылка ознакомьтесь)

Тут у них прослеживается та же антилогика.
То есть, ты ни сном ни духом не знаешь о предлагаемых изменениях в договоре (а кто их сайт читает?), ничего не подтвержал и не перезаключал его на их новых условиях, но сделав любой звонок, типа автоматом соглашаешься с их договором.
Но разорвать договор ты можешь либо лично в центре обслуживания, либо заказным письмом.

----------


## balalarun

> Но разорвать договор ты можешь либо лично в центре обслуживания, либо заказным письмом.


 Очередь в центр обслуживания занимают с 5 или раньше , а с такими фокусами ночевать будут чтобы уйти от  такого провайдера бесплатно .

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> А хотите я "обрадую" вас ? 
> Давно хочу отключиться от телефонии, да как-то руки не доходят
> Сегодня захожу на сайт Веги и там просто куча новостей
> 1. С 1 августа подорожало оно опять
> 2. В июле типа новый договор
> 
> Пробегаю глазами типа "новый" договор на предмет расторжения и вижу удивительную фразу
> 
> Офигеваю и захожу в онлайн чат .
> ...


 Закон "Про захист прав споживачів"
*
Стаття 18. Визнання недійсними умов договорів, що обмежують права споживача*

1. Продавець (виконавець, виробник) не повинен включати у договори із споживачем умови, які є несправедливими.

2. Умови договору є несправедливими, якщо всупереч принципу добросовісності його наслідком є істотний дисбаланс договірних прав та обов'язків на шкоду споживача.

3. Несправедливими є, зокрема, умови договору про:

1) звільнення або обмеження юридичної відповідальності продавця (виконавця, виробника) у разі смерті або ушкодження здоров'я споживача, спричинених діями чи бездіяльністю продавця (виконавця, виробника);

2) виключення або обмеження прав споживача стосовно продавця (виконавця, виробника) або третьої особи у разі повного або часткового невиконання чи неналежного виконання продавцем (виконавцем, виробником) договірних зобов'язань, включаючи умови про взаємозалік, зобов'язання споживача з оплати та його вимог у разі порушення договору з боку продавця (виконавця, виробника);

3) встановлення жорстких обов'язків споживача, тоді як надання послуги обумовлене лише власним розсудом виконавця;

4) надання можливості продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) не повертати кошти на оплату, здійснену споживачем, у разі відмови споживача укласти або виконати договір, без встановлення права споживача на одержання відповідної компенсації від продавця (виконавця, виробника) у зв'язку з розірванням або невиконанням ним договору;

5) встановлення вимоги щодо сплати споживачем непропорційно великої суми компенсації (понад п'ятдесят відсотків вартості продукції) у разі невиконання ним зобов'язань за договором;

6) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права розірвати договір із споживачем на власний розсуд, якщо споживачеві таке право не надається;

7) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права не повертати кошти на оплату ненаданої продукції у разі розірвання договору з ініціативи продавця (виконавця, виробника);

8) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права розірвати договір, укладений на невизначений строк із споживачем без повідомлення його про це, крім випадків, установлених законом;

9) установлення невиправдано малого строку для надання споживачем згоди на продовження дії договору, укладеного на визначений строк, з автоматичним продовженням такого договору, якщо споживач не висловить відповідного наміру;

10) установлення обов'язкових для споживача умов, з якими він не мав реальної можливості ознайомитися перед укладенням договору;

11) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права в односторонньому порядку змінювати умови договору на власний розсуд або на підставах, не зазначених у договорі;

12) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права в односторонньому порядку змінювати характеристики продукції, що є предметом договору;

13) визначення ціни товару на момент його поставки споживачеві або надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) можливості збільшувати ціну без надання споживачеві права розірвати договір у разі збільшення ціни порівняно з тією, що була погоджена на момент укладення договору;

14) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права визначати відповідність продукції умовам договору або надання йому виключного права щодо тлумачення договору;

15) обмеження відповідальності продавця (виконавця, виробника) стосовно зобов'язань, прийнятих його агентами, або обумовлення прийняття ним таких зобов'язань додержанням зайвих формальностей;

16) встановлення обов'язку споживача виконати всі зобов'язання, навіть якщо продавець (виконавець, виробник) не виконає своїх;

17) надання продавцю (виконавцю, виробнику) права передавати свої права та обов'язки за договором третій особі, якщо це може стати наслідком зменшення гарантій, що виникають за договором для споживача, без його згоди.

4. Перелік несправедливих умов у договорах із споживачами не є вичерпним.

7. Положення, що було визнане недійсним, вважається таким з моменту укладення договору. Якщо до положення вносяться зміни, такі зміни вважаються чинними з моменту їх внесення.

8. Нечіткі або двозначні положення договорів із споживачами тлумачаться на користь споживача.

9. Якщо в результаті застосування умов договору, що обмежують права споживача, споживачеві завдано збитків, вони повинні відшкодовуватися винною особою у повному обсязі.

Споживач має право на відшкодування збитків, завданих йому виробником (виконавцем, продавцем), у зв'язку з використанням останнім переваг свого становища у виробничій чи торговельній діяльності.

----------


## Misteri

> Когда Вега забирала домашний интернет у МТС, они заявили типа (перебросили на страницу) - если Вы с такого-то числа входите в интернет (пользуетесь услугой), то автоматом перезаключаете с нами договор (вот вам ссылка ознакомьтесь)
> 
> Тут у них прослеживается та же антилогика.
> То есть, ты ни сном ни духом не знаешь о предлагаемых изменениях в договоре (а кто их сайт читает?), ничего не подтвержал и не перезаключал его на их новых условиях, но сделав любой звонок, типа автоматом соглашаешься с их договором.
> Но разорвать договор ты можешь либо лично в центре обслуживания, либо заказным письмом.


  помню тот бред. с юридической точки зрения это ничто. важно лишь то что получил абонент при подключении и если он после этого не ходил не подписывал и не получал копии нового договора то он не обязан ничего делать, что не оговаривается его договором. но все мы понимаем другое "ой лучше я уже заплачу сколько они скажут, зачем мне эти нервы". 
Не удивлюсь если они объявят о банкротстве в тот самый момент когда кто-то создаст коллективный иск против них с требованием неслабой компенсации за те самые "нервы".

----------


## Lilu7

> Мододцы веговцы. Не разочаровывают.


 Вход рубль, выход - два! )))

Как хорошо, что я успела расторгнуть договор до этого новшества )

----------


## dvs1962

А что никто из представителей этой говнокомпании тут ничего не комментирует?

----------


## Интернетчик

> А что никто из представителей этой говнокомпании тут ничего не комментирует?


 А что комментировать? Хаос?

----------


## цветоголик

А вот в догонку о взымании-сдирании денег если отключаемся по вине абонента - а если по вине Веги - т.е. ремонт не предоставляется и не будет (скоро отпраздную год поломки)- так отписано (давно писала выше) "Заявка +++ закрыта в связи с невозможностью восстановления медной сети (адрес включен в глобальный проекта перехода на оптику)". Тогда как - может они тоже будут компенсировать ущерб - как минимум моральный??? Никак не доеду до этой хрени - жалко тратить отпускной день - дождусь плохой погоды...

----------


## ©™

Вопрос к отключившимся
Как Вы писали ?
1. Прошу разорвать договор
2. Прошу разорвать договор с хх числа
Если второй вариант, то с какого числа, учитывая то, что якобы нужно предупредить за 30 дней
Спасибо

----------


## vlad11

За 30 дней + примерное время на доставку письма с уведомлением - 3-5 рабочих дней.

----------


## odessit69

я понял что предлагает Вега вместо проводного телефона,не желая больше менять сворованный кабель с их комуникаций под землей,трудоемко и дорого этим заниматься..они убрали даже рекламму у себя на сайте что они ещё занимаются проводным телефоном ,а поставили IP телефонию...которая основана на инернете и от любого провайдера,но это пенсионеры будут отсечены от городского телефона  и учитывая что мобильные провайдеры ввели все на абонплату и снимают с счета каждый день деньги ,независимо говорил ты или нет по телефону,то и пенсионеры лишены совсем любой телефонной связи и могут быть только на приеме мобильных звоков

----------


## fantom

> я понял что предлагает Вега вместо проводного телефона,не желая больше менять сворованный кабель с их комуникаций под землей,трудоемко и дорого этим заниматься..они убрали даже рекламму у себя на сайте что они ещё занимаются проводным телефоном ,а поставили IP телефонию...которая основана на инернете и от любого провайдера,но это *пенсионеры* будут отсечены от городского телефона  и учитывая что мобильные провайдеры ввели все на абонплату и снимают с счета каждый день деньги ,независимо говорил ты или нет по телефону,то и *пенсионеры* лишены совсем любой телефонной связи и могут быть только на приеме мобильных звоков


 Откуда такая забота о пенсионерах? Или думаете у них нет мобильных телефонов? Проводной телефон это уже прошлый век. Может еще о радиоточках расскажете что-нибудь? Как их надо сохранить.

----------


## odessit69

о состояни пенсионеров  всё уже ясно,но также понятно что Вега оставила все свои проводные комунникации в земле и в дальнейшем их не будет ремонтировать,тем самым пойдя самовольно на уход  всех своих клиентов по проводной сети ..а э
то  и интернет Адсл соединения,т.е вы приходите на Асташкина и выстояв очередь в течении дня ,спрашивая а когда же включат телефон или интернет ,а вам говорят,не имеем возможности ,медь у нас дороже золота,, ,уходите мы вас не держим,и как бы вы не матерились уходя(а это я видел при входе в офис на Асташкина),это их уже не волнует.

----------


## bestrafer

Сколько времени занимает отключение услуги после получения заказного письма с заявлением?

----------


## Misteri

> Сколько времени занимает отключение услуги после получения заказного письма с заявлением?


 Одно время было что до конца текущего месяца потом кажись 30 дней с момента подачи заявления. Там все вечно меняется с целью вытянуть больше бабосиков с абонента в последний раз...

----------


## Leprechaun

Подскажите, а если ничего с ними не подписывал (переход с комстар) и сейчас просто забить и не платить, то 
Когда отключат?
Будут и могут ли судится за минус?

----------


## Misteri

> Подскажите, а если ничего с ними не подписывал (переход с комстар) и сейчас просто забить и не платить, то 
> Когда отключат?
> Будут и могут ли судится за минус?


 честно говоря вспоминаю все эти "суды" и что-то ни разу не припомню чтоб реально дошло до суда. Вега походу не менее ленивая, чем её абоненты и по факту только и делает что угрожает, дальше всех по неоплате выдуманного долга дошел  *Evil Eyes*
ему угрожали уже что отдали на растерзание коллекторам, но по факту вроде как никто и ничего. 



> Никак. Прислали смс что на оплату 4 часа и все, месяц назад. Запросил у оператора распечатку смс, что бы потом в случае чего наказать за парадачу персональных данных третим лицам.

----------


## vlad11

> Подскажите, а если ничего с ними не подписывал (переход с комстар) и сейчас просто забить и не платить, то 
> Когда отключат?
> Будут и могут ли судится за минус?


 Я бы все-таки отправил заказное письмо с уведомлением и описью с заявлением о расторжение договора за месяц-два перед расторжением.
Вега не дождавшись очередного платежа, включит счетчик, будет насчитывать абонентскую платы и потом, месяца через 4, отключит линию.

Далее через полгода передаст данные коллекторам, которые будут долбить по телефону и почтовому адресу.

Имхо, если задолженность меньше 1000 грн, в суд реально никто не подаст, очень не выгодно и бессмысленно, ибо Веге придется доказывать свое правоприемство Стрима-Комстара и МТС.

Если вы решили идти до конца, то нельзя платить этим коллекторским агенствам.
Для вас важное - только заказные письма (с исковыми требованиями, повестка в суд, решение суда при заседании без вашего участия)

----------


## Собрина

> которые будут долбить по телефону


 Какому именно? Тот, который у веги не работал? Так те телефоны уже повыкидывали давно.

----------


## Jorik83

а тому что был указан в как контактный еще при подключении к комстару и который попал к веге или вариации на тему

----------


## Leprechaun

Ну то во что они превратились просто ужас.
Начисления в минус, невозможно сменить ТП, платная и короткая пауза. Я с ними никакого договора не подписывал.
Если бы не аккуратно заведенная оптика и, возможно благодаря этому, сохранение качества услуги, то давно бы уже разорвал.
Операторы чата хамы, спрашиваю где официально утвержденные тарифы на сайте - их там нет. Цель оператора за секунду промедления сказать что нет связи и отключится. 
Я еще такого не встречал, даже укртелеком больше к клиенту расположен.

----------


## spiderman5

Подскажите, пожалуйста, прошёл месяц после того, как в офисе подал заявление на отключение от телефонной связи. Абонплату заплатил за месяц. Долга нет.
В личном кабинете написано:
Статус лицевого счёта - активный.
Услуга аналоговая телефония, статус - приостановлена.
Означает это, что абонплата перестанет начисляться и можно спать спокойно ?

----------


## Misteri

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, прошёл месяц после того, как в офисе подал заявление на отключение от телефонной связи. Абонплату заплатил за месяц. Долга нет.
> В личном кабинете написано:
> Статус лицевого счёта - активный.
> Услуга аналоговая телефония, статус - приостановлена.
> Означает это, что абонплата перестанет начисляться и можно спать спокойно ?


 Да. Хотя тот факт что они всем оставляют статус лицевого счета активным немного напрягает. Было б куда спокойней если б все данные абонента удалялись вместе с его ЛК....

----------


## RECON05

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, прошёл месяц после того, как в офисе подал заявление на отключение от телефонной связи. Абонплату заплатил за месяц. Долга нет.
> В личном кабинете написано:
> Статус лицевого счёта - активный.
> Услуга аналоговая телефония, статус - приостановлена.
> Означает это, что абонплата перестанет начисляться и можно спать спокойно ?


 Я отключился в начале июня 2017г. 
В октябре мне пришел счёт за сентябрь месяц! 
Я посмотрел, что в личном кабинете -услуга не активна.
Что это было я по сей день не знаю. Может очередные потуги подсосать немного денег.

----------


## sabishii

> Да. Хотя тот факт что они всем оставляют статус лицевого счета активным немного напрягает. Было б куда спокойней если б все данные абонента удалялись вместе с его ЛК....


 Клиентскую базу они хранят вечно, как они сами подтвердили.

----------


## sabishii

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, прошёл месяц после того, как в офисе подал заявление на отключение от телефонной связи. Абонплату заплатил за месяц. Долга нет.
> В личном кабинете написано:
> Статус лицевого счёта - активный.
> Услуга аналоговая телефония, статус - приостановлена.
> Означает это, что абонплата перестанет начисляться и можно спать спокойно ?


 У меня перестала начисляться - сегодня проверял. На всякий случай, я даже звонил уточнял этот момент.

----------


## sabishii

> Подскажите, а если ничего с ними не подписывал (переход с комстар) и сейчас просто забить и не платить, то 
> Когда отключат?
> Будут и могут ли судится за минус?


 6 месяцев будут начислять вам долг, потом заблокируют услугу. А потом будут требовать долги, да.

----------


## sabishii

Ну что... мои "долги" мне успешно списали. По итогу компания осталась "должна" мне 90 копеек.

----------


## DAS

Народ. Подскажите а можно ли как-то использовать TegaTV через ПК. 
Может есть какая-то инструкция под VLC или как...

----------


## TrofiM

С конца мая плохо работали два основных телефона, ничего так и не ремонтировали. А в эту среду один из телефонов вообще перестал подавать признаки жизни. Номер работал 27 лет. Если еще и второй номер отрубится....не знаю, плохо фирме будет. Я так понимаю, они могут "мягко" намекать на IP-телефонию. Или вообще не намекать, а тупо ничего не делать.

----------


## Лёпич

мать по незнанию вызвала их на подключение, звоню в службу подключения,спросил за возможность подключения чтационарного без интернета,ответили мол нельзя,толтко с инетом айпи телефония с понтом,но,что самое милое- за тарифы служба подключения сказать не может,обещанный менеджер так и не набрал,подскажите,кто отключался,таки на Асташкина с 5 утра стоять надо?))

----------


## Misteri

> мать по незнанию вызвала их на подключение, звоню в службу подключения,спросил за возможность подключения чтационарного без интернета,ответили мол нельзя,толтко с инетом айпи телефония с понтом,но,что самое милое- за тарифы служба подключения сказать не может,обещанный менеджер так и не набрал,подскажите,кто отключался,таки на Асташкина с 5 утра стоять надо?))


 Да. Порой можно  и в 7-8 успеть записаться в очередь, но это если погода плохая например и не так много народу пришло/приплыло.

----------


## victor1982

Добрый день. Заявка № 3221012 подана 17 августа, до сих пор не выполнена, и сроки окончания ремонта не называют, только переносят эту дату на неделю. Что, почти за 3 недели, нельзя разобраться с этой проблемой, уже новое оптоволокно можно было протянуть!!!

----------


## iDobry

> Добрый день. Заявка № 3221012 подана 17 августа, до сих пор не выполнена, и сроки окончания ремонта не называют, только переносят эту дату на неделю. Что, почти за 3 недели, нельзя разобраться с этой проблемой, уже новое оптоволокно можно было протянуть!!!


  Еще даже месяца не прошло, а Вы уже возмущаетесь  :smileflag: . Я вот с ноября (это не опечатка) "жду" ремонта телефона и спокоен как рыба об лед.

----------


## SPIL

> Добрый день. Заявка № 3221012 подана 17 августа, до сих пор не выполнена, и сроки окончания ремонта не называют, только переносят эту дату на неделю. Что, почти за 3 недели, нельзя разобраться с этой проблемой, уже новое оптоволокно можно было протянуть!!!


 А они с этим и не разбираются. Они отдают заявки подрядчикам, а те уже на своё их выполняют, когда им это удобно. Своих ремонтных бригад Вега не держит и никогда не держала, вот как то так....

----------


## TrofiM

> Добрый день. Заявка № 3221012 подана 17 августа, до сих пор не выполнена, и сроки окончания ремонта не называют, только переносят эту дату на неделю. Что, почти за 3 недели, нельзя разобраться с этой проблемой, уже новое оптоволокно можно было протянуть!!!


 Добро пожаловать в клуб ждунов! )

----------


## rakywok

Что за фигня, инет вроде есть, но вайбер и ещё одна программа не пашет. Уже не первый раз такое, что за приколы?

----------


## Jorik83

ответ такой: тенет сохо триолан инфомир бриз и т.д.

----------


## Andriano

IP-телефония Веги также прилегла - Registration State:	Can't connect to login server
PS: поднялась через 15 минут

----------


## WannaBe

> Что за фигня, инет вроде есть, но вайбер и ещё одна программа не пашет. Уже не первый раз такое, что за приколы?


 Ну если представляешь, куда может программа коннектиться, попробуй через WinMTR или PingPlotter посмотреть.

За последние недели у веги раза 2 уже внешка  (или какое-то направление) минут на 20 отваливалась,
так что из группы сайтов пинговался только какой-нибудь pool.ntp.org. Хотя бы будешь знать - Вега или сервер программы.

С DNS тоже бывают приколы - но гугловские DNS в роутер вбил - и вперед.

----------


## Sergey321

Хто що може сказати?




> lifecell «поделился» лицензией на мобильную связь с компанией Vega, вскоре стоит ожидать запуска совместных тарифов


 https://itc.ua/news/lifecell-podelilsya-litsenziey-na-mobilnuyu-svyaz-s-kompaniey-vega-vskore-stoit-ozhidat-zapuska-sovmestnyih-tarifov/

----------


## Misteri

> Хто що може сказати?
> 
> 
> 
> https://itc.ua/news/lifecell-podelil...tnyih-tarifov/


 мне как абоненту лайфа стало страшно, что болезнь веги перекинется на него.... благо хоть не контрактный тариф...

----------


## fantom

> Хто що може сказати?
> 
> 
> 
> https://itc.ua/news/lifecell-podelilsya-litsenziey-na-mobilnuyu-svyaz-s-kompaniey-vega-vskore-stoit-ozhidat-zapuska-sovmestnyih-tarifov/


 Остается надеяться, что болезнь не заразная.

----------


## SPIL

> мне как абоненту лайфа стало страшно, что болезнь веги перекинется на него.... благо хоть не контрактный тариф...


 абонентом лайфа тоже страшно становиться

----------


## Misteri

> абонентом лайфа тоже страшно становиться


 кому как.

----------


## ©™

> Хто що може сказати?
> https://itc.ua/news/lifecell-podelilsya-litsenziey-na-mobilnuyu-svyaz-s-kompaniey-vega-vskore-stoit-ozhidat-zapuska-sovmestnyih-tarifov/


 Vega хочет продавать дешевую мобильную связь по цене дорогой проводной.
Но даже пенсионеры сейчас пошли умные и очень многие поуходили кто на Интертелеком, кто на другие мобильные. Некоторые вообще в скайпах-вайберах зависают  :smileflag:

----------


## Natala

Добрый день! Форумчане,  кто-нибудь может поделиться шаблоном заявления, которое можно написать и отправить с уведомлением в офис VEGA на отключение стационарного телефона? У меня маленький ребенок и нет возможности стоять в очереди целый день.  Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## IlonaL

> Добрый день! Форумчане,  кто-нибудь может поделиться шаблоном заявления, которое можно написать и отправить с уведомлением в офис VEGA на отключение стационарного телефона? У меня маленький ребенок и нет возможности стоять в очереди целый день.  Буду очень благодарна!


 Я такое заявление отправляла(тут в теме где-то есть проформа)

Генеральному директору 
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару

	Заявление.
Я, ________________, паспорт _________, выдан ___________________, проживающая по адресу: ______________, прошу расторгнуть договор  № ___________ от _____________ г.

Копии 1,2 страницы паспорта, ИНН  прилагаю.

----------


## OVN

> Добрый день! Форумчане,  кто-нибудь может поделиться шаблоном заявления, которое можно написать и отправить с уведомлением в офис VEGA на отключение стационарного телефона? У меня маленький ребенок и нет возможности стоять в очереди целый день.  Буду очень благодарна!


 Я тоже отправляла. Сначала оно 2 недели лежало на отделении, Вега не забирала его. А потом, хоть и забрали, никто не читал. Прошел месяц, ничего не отключили, только отправили уведомление о долге. Муж поехал и отстоял, так там пачка этих писем свалена неоткрытых. Их скопом читают, когда "руки доходят", а до этого времени пишут долги

----------


## IlonaL

У меня телефон уже года два не работает и висит переплата в размер 150 грн. Отправила заказное письмо с заявлением о расторжении еще в июле,на днях уже два месяца будет.Особо на возврат денег не надеюсь.Через пару недель надо будет связаться с ними через ФБ, может что-то прояснят с возвратом переплаты.

----------


## Jorik83

живут в каком то своем мире иллюзий
хотя тут уже не раз обсуждалось что нужно ехать к ним в офис

----------


## fantom

Эта говновега хоть на кого-то в суд подала?

----------


## Bardeka

> Эта говновега хоть на кого-то в суд подала?


 судя по всему вега подаёт на всех в суд аналогично тому, как все абоненты подают в суд на неё, то есть только на словах. сперва угрозы по нарастающей, а потом большой и толстый болт и тишина.........

----------


## artemia2000

> Я такое заявление отправляла(тут в теме где-то есть проформа)
> 
> Генеральному директору 
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> Мурату Чинару
> 
> 	Заявление.
> Я, ________________, паспорт _________, выдан ___________________, проживающая по адресу: ______________, прошу расторгнуть договор  № ___________ от _____________ г.
> 
> Копии 1,2 страницы паспорта, ИНН  прилагаю.


 С июля 2017 года продавала заявки в техподдержку.
С июля 2018 пишу письма по электронике в их сервис.По такому же шаблону отправлены заявления на имя Чинара о расторжении договора.
Они тупо не принимают письмо с уведомлением от Укрпочты.
Уже подключен интернет другого провайдера,А Vega тупо снимает деньги.
Дозвониться для обше6ия с живым оператором можно только в отдел продаж.
Иной связи или опции -соединение с оператором вообще нет.
Ни у одного провайдера предоставления коммуник.услуг и иных организаций такой Подлянки нет.
У подруги телефония Вега не работает с января 2018.
Все ее заявки тупо игнорируются.
Вега не ценит время и нервы своих клиентов.
Не советую пользоваться их услугами по причине отсутствия нормального клиентского сервиса

----------


## __liliana__

> С июля 2017 года продавала заявки в техподдержку.
> С июля 2018 пишу письма по электронике в их сервис.По такому же шаблону отправлены заявления на имя Чинара о расторжении договора.
> Они тупо не принимают письмо с уведомлением от Укрпочты.
> Уже подключен интернет другого провайдера,А Vega тупо снимает деньги.
> Дозвониться для обше6ия с живым оператором можно только в отдел продаж.
> Иной связи или опции -соединение с оператором вообще нет.
> Ни у одного провайдера предоставления коммуник.услуг и иных организаций такой Подлянки нет.
> У подруги телефония Вега не работает с января 2018.
> Все ее заявки тупо игнорируются.
> ...


 Всё надо делать только у них в офисе, к тому же требуйте копии заявлений об отключении, иначе а/п всё равно будут снимать. У них часто "теряются" заявления абонентов.

----------


## artemia2000

> Всё надо делать только у них в офисе, к тому же требуйте копии заявлений об отключении, иначе а/п всё равно будут снимать. У них часто "теряются" заявления абонентов.


 Договор на Мне,но травма спины и не могу доехать.
Да и почему люди должны терять свое драгоценное время на поездки и деньги на эти поездки,если около центр и техподдержку должны отвечать.
Только что получила ответ от сотрудника почтового отделения ,куда доставляются письма для Вега.
Девочка,которая сидит в окошке Вега не имеет доверенности на принятие корреспонденции и укрпочта много раз просила Вега об этом,так как много жалоб идет на Укрпочта,а это вина Вега.
Вега издеваются и над клиентами так еще и над Почтовыми курьерами.
Для чего тогда сервис центр Веги присылает на электронику эти бланки и совет отправить письмо с уведомлением.
Надо на них подать в суд всем дружно.
А вот больше о в Киеве в Обществе по защите прав потребителей с большим удовольствием возьмется за такие противодействия компании.

----------


## France_cosmetics

> рассказываю. 
> Сразу же оформили заявку о том, что телефон не работает. Выяснили, что номер не восстановить если мы хотим, могут предоставить новый номер телефона в марте. 
> Согласились подождать. В процессе общения в чате Веги выяснилось, что автоматически начисляется абонплата, хотя есть заявка о том, что украден кабель. Оформила еще одну заявку на перерасчет (дебилизм).
> В марте позвонил представитель Веги, назвал новый номер. Телефон заработал один один, позвонил представитель Веги уже на домашний, спросила насчет связи, говорю есть помехи немного, не очень хорошая связь. Через 10 минут телефон отключили. Сново в чат выяснять, сначало сказали, что мы расторгли Договор. Я пыталась обьяснить ситуацию, что мы не расторгали и времени нет идти стоять в очередях, потом выяснили, отключили за неуплату. 
> У меня долг. Говорю видите первую заявку что с 1 января не работает телефон - да видят. За какой срок Вы начислили нам абонплату - за январь - март. А теперь видите вторую заявку, что Вы должны были сделать перерасчет и списать эту сумму долга. Тоже видят и продолжают утверждать, что у нас висит долг. 
> На вопрос, какую траву они курят - тишина.
> Пару раз звонили нам представители с просьбой оплатить долг. Я как попугай рассказывала одну и ту же историю. И Вегавец обещал просмотреть все и перезвонить. Не перезванивал. Проходило время сново звонит уже другой представитель Веги и по новой.
> На прошлой неделе выделила время и поехала в Вегу. Было около 12 дня. Есть очередь. Человек 15 было. Но, у охранника есть журнал, вобщем там запись. К оператору должен был идти уже какой то 85 по списку, ну думаю, если 15 человек сидит, можно и подождать, но начала выяснять, а по списку у него на тот час было записано 120 человек. То есть не факт, что они все придут, а могут и придти. И поэтому я записалась на среду.
> Кому надо расторгнуть Договор, при этом советую получить все бумаги. а не так, что в базе они отметку сделают о расторжении, а абонплата будет начисляться, выделите время на пару минут, поезжайте запишитесь у охранника на любой удобный Вам день.
> ...


 телефон 0445035391 Vega
звонит с угрозами оплатить деньги за услугу, которую не предоставляет с начало нового года, в связи с тем, что не работает телефон. 
При попытке объяснить в сотый раз ситуацию, хамло грубит, орет, даже не выслушав. 
Сегодня вдруг выясняется, что по первой заявке мы отказались от Веги (хотя первая заявка была о том, что у нас не работает телефон). 
Так что номера заявок у нас есть, но теперь ситуация такая, что они могут на свой манер ее переименовать. И кто знает, даже потом сказать, что такие заявки не существуют. 
Как я поняла, дела передают коллекторам. Судя по тону голоса и базарному жаргону - он и представляет их отдел. 
Была пару недель на Старопортофранковской, у них живая очередь с 6 утра. Это нереально там столько времени стоять. 
Просто надо массово подключать ТВ, чтобы освещали эту проблему. Пока все молчат, это жлобье будет так трепать нервы всем, а сколько людей, чтобы не связываться с ними, пойдут так платить 50, 100, 200 грн.

----------


## Bardeka

> Да и почему люди должны терять свое драгоценное время на поездки и деньги на эти поездки,если около центр и техподдержку должны отвечать.
> 
> Надо на них подать в суд всем дружно.
> А вот больше о в Киеве в Обществе по защите прав потребителей с большим удовольствием возьмется за такие противодействия компании.


 Наша песня хороша, начинай сначала. Знаете, уже и не сосчитать сколько тут было таких как вы, которые подают в суд на этих ушлёпков на словах, а в итоге НИЧЕГО. бла бла бла и заплатили и очередь отстояли или просто забили болт.




> телефон 0445035391 Vega
> звонит с угрозами оплатить деньги за услугу, которую не предоставляет с начало нового года, в связи с тем, что не работает телефон. 
> При попытке объяснить в сотый раз ситуацию, хамло грубит, орет, даже не выслушав. 
> Как я поняла, дела передают коллекторам. Судя по тону голоса и базарному жаргону - он и представляет их отдел.


 А вот это уже что-то новенькое, вы первый кто сообщил о том что реально звонит быдлота. записывайте разговоры на мобильный, пишите заявление в полицию или вон кооперируйтесь с *artemia2000* и подавайте в суд, ЗПП. можете ещё с Evil Eyes связаться у него там тоже ситуация с выдуманным долгом

----------


## France_cosmetics

> Наша песня хороша, начинай сначала. Знаете, уже и не сосчитать сколько тут было таких как вы, которые подают в суд на этих ушлёпков на словах, а в итоге НИЧЕГО. бла бла бла и заплатили и очередь отстояли или просто забили болт.
> 
> 
> 
> А вот это уже что-то новенькое, вы первый кто сообщил о том что реально звонит быдлота. записывайте разговоры на мобильный, пишите заявление в полицию или вон кооперируйтесь с *artemia2000* и подавайте ,в суд, ЗПП. можете ещё с Evil Eyes связаться у него там тоже ситуация с выдуманным долгом


 я сначало и подумала, что звонит коллектор, когда я сказала номер заявки и уже на повышенных тонах потребовала, чтобы они разобрались в ситуации с января месяца, так как несколько раз одно и тоже, тут уже быдлота так стал перебивать, орать. Требовать немедленно оплатить деньги, даже не разобравшись в ситуации, когда я продиктовала номер второй заявки на перерасчет. 
Стал кричать, что передаст нас соответствующим юристам (понятно, что коллекторам). 
Кстати, это номер несколько дней подряд звонил мне, брала трубку, прерывался разговор, погуглила увидела телефон Веги. И не обратила внимание, думала неужели вышли на связь сами. Сегодня просто не посмотрела номер и сразу ответила.

----------


## Cnfc

12 лет были на Веге. Отключились в апреле. Уже около 5 месяцев на Инфомире. Это просто рай, друзья!
За это время инет падал два раза. Один раз просто перезагрузить нужно было роутер, а второй раз была серьёзная поломка на линии и инета не было один день.
При этом ночью пропал инет, но уже рано утром на сайте об этом была новость. После обеда только решили позвонить узнать ориентировочно когда починят, так контакт дали аж вплоть до людей, которые занимаются ремонтом, они рассказали что к чему и заверили, что будут чинить даже если рабочий день закончится. То есть с клиентом идёт открытый диалог, никто не морозит.
После Веги начинаешь ценить каждые мелочи и удивляться, разве такое может быть?
А после прочитанного тут, хочется  написать письмо благодарности своему  новому провайдеру)))

----------


## sasha_d99

> 12 лет были на Веге. Отключились в апреле. Уже около 5 месяцев на Инфомире. Это просто рай, друзья!
> За это время инет падал два раза. Один раз просто перезагрузить нужно было роутер, а второй раз была серьёзная поломка на линии и инета не было один день.
> При этом ночью пропал инет, но уже рано утром на сайте об этом была новость. После обеда только решили позвонить узнать ориентировочно когда починят, так контакт дали аж вплоть до людей, которые занимаются ремонтом, они рассказали что к чему и заверили, что будут чинить даже если рабочий день закончится. То есть с клиентом идёт открытый диалог, никто не морозит.
> После Веги начинаешь ценить каждые мелочи и удивляться, разве такое может быть?
> А после прочитанного тут, хочется  написать письмо благодарности своему  новому провайдеру)))


 После Веги любой провайдер покажется классным!  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

Если вы хотите, чтоб вам перезвонил живой менеджер Веги, нужно:
залогиниться в личном кабинете https://my.vegatele.com/ и отказаться ручками от услуги VegaTV.
через сутки-двое, вам перезвонит менегер.

----------


## Loewe

> Если вы хотите, чтоб вам перезвонил живой менеджер Веги, нужно:
> залогиниться в личном кабинете https://my.vegatele.com/ и отказаться ручками от услуги VegaTV.
> через сутки-двое, вам перезвонит менегер.


 При этом менеджер грустно скажет, что в его компетенции только услуга VegaTV
А по остальным вопросам отправит по стандартной тупиковой дорожке

----------


## MIMKINA

Инет у всех пропал? Надеюсь да, а то у меня линк не подает признаков жизни, надеюсь не обрыв...

----------


## MIMKINA

Все молчат, наверное у всех?!

----------


## heiss

> Все молчат, наверное у всех?!


 на Глушко все нормально.

----------


## MIMKINA

> на Глушко все нормально.


 Плохая новость... Новосельского, Новый рынок.

----------


## Farmacevt

Отключилась еще весной. Сегодня зачем-то вспомнила про вегу и про то, что "вам вернут деньги с остатка на лицевом счету в течении 45 рабочих дней". Минут 40 ожидания связи с оператором в личном кабинете..."зачекайте, будь ласка"...вы 5-е в очереди...3-е...1-е...О, окно и что же я там вижу? "Ми не можемо обробити Ваш запит прямо зараз. Будь ласка, спробуйте пізніше." ))))
Иду другим путем. Нажимаю "Хочу подключиться". 10-ая в очереди...Ухожу обедать. Возвращаюсь - 4-я. Ладно, обедала быстро. Ухожу по делам, забываю про вегу...внезапно вспоминаю, что пытаюсь связаться - 2-ая. Фух, какое счастье. Оооо, оператор на связи!!! 
"Добрый день, чем могу помочь?"
Начинаю писать "Весной отключилась от веги"....БАМС...связь резко прерывается, окно закрывается. 
Не, ну я другого не ожидала конечно ))))

----------


## Misteri

> Отключилась еще весной. Сегодня зачем-то вспомнила про вегу и про то, что "вам вернут деньги с остатка на лицевом счету в течении 45 рабочих дней". Минут 40 ожидания связи с оператором в личном кабинете..."зачекайте, будь ласка"...вы 5-е в очереди...3-е...1-е...О, окно и что же я там вижу? "Ми не можемо обробити Ваш запит прямо зараз. Будь ласка, спробуйте пізніше." ))))
> Иду другим путем. Нажимаю "Хочу подключиться". 10-ая в очереди...Ухожу обедать. Возвращаюсь - 4-я. Ладно, обедала быстро. Ухожу по делам, забываю про вегу...внезапно вспоминаю, что пытаюсь связаться - 2-ая. Фух, какое счастье. Оооо, оператор на связи!!! 
> "Добрый день, чем могу помочь?"
> Начинаю писать "Весной отключилась от веги"....БАМС...связь резко прерывается, окно закрывается. 
> Не, ну я другого не ожидала конечно ))))


 вы сломали их Чат-бота)

----------


## MIMKINA

Написала им в чат, создали заявку и написали, если проблема с моей стороны, вызов мастера 60 грн, то что не горит линк, ее не убедило))) самое смешное, прислали уведомление, пополнить счёт до 1-го числа...

----------


## bogsv

Добрый день, отделение Веги на пос.Котовского, Семена Палия, 108? 
Необходимо отказаться от телефона. Отказываться должен, то на кого заключен договор?

----------


## dedmazai

Вега уже не заморачивается рассказами о причинах повышения и подробным описанием.



> Изменение некоторых Интернет тарифов
> 
> 24.09.2018
> 
> Сообщаем, что с 1 октября 2018 года изменяются отдельные тарифные планы на услуги Интернет для абонентов физических и юридических лиц.
> 
> Подробнее об изменениях можно узнать в Личном кабинете Vega.


 У меня в личном кабинете ничего нет, но это ничего не значит. Рекомендую всем проверить ЛК.

----------


## Loewe

Кстати 
Посмотреть статус обращений в Вега оказывается можно в ЛК
Раздел - Обслуживание, пункт - История
Отображаются все звонки, электронные письма - любой чих
В том числе отображаются письма о расторжении

----------


## MIMKINA

> Написала им в чат, создали заявку и написали, если проблема с моей стороны, вызов мастера 60 грн, то что не горит линк, ее не убедило))) самое смешное, прислали уведомление, пополнить счёт до 1-го числа...


 Думала буду хвалить Вегу, но...
В 10 утра позвонили ремонтники, сказали будут в 11-13 часов. Час дня никого, в 2 никого, звоним им в половину третьего, трубку не берут. Звоним в начало четвёртого, ответили, сказали что задержались, ждите. Естественно никто не приехал. Нет, всё бывает, можно понять, но неужели нельзя по человечески? Ну не получается, ну позвони, скажи когда ждать и все. Нифига, сиди, никуда не выйди и в результате ничего... Будут завтра, не будут... Реально думаю не платить в понедельник за месяц и подключать кого-то. В доме есть Тенет, но дорогой, ещё Соборка и вроде бы Укртелеком. Самое печальное что и у меня и у мужа стоит робота, с мобильного инета не разгонишься, реально от радости утром прыгали, но исключения из правила не оказалось.

----------


## DarkJoney

Здравствуйте.

Подскажите, имеем дома стационарную опухоль ЦСС/Вега, которая не работает, на которую НИКТО не звонит, и которая сосет больше чем KS+Vodafone или интернет в месяц.

Насколько понимаю, ситуация близкая к безнадежной?
Каждый день наблюдаю бешеную очередь из офиса в Веги в Каддоре на Асташкина. Убивать 1-2 дня как говорят люди в очереди не сильно хочется.
Есть ли способ как-то более цивильно отключиться от их "услуг"?

----------


## DarkJoney

> Необходимо отказаться от телефона. Отказываться должен, то на кого заключен договор?


 да, сам прогорел на этом, остоял очередь на Асташкина, в итоге нужен был батя.

----------


## Misteri

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Подскажите, имеем дома стационарную опухоль ЦСС/Вега, которая не работает, на которую НИКТО не звонит, и которая сосет больше чем KS+Vodafone или интернет в месяц.
> 
> Насколько понимаю, ситуация близкая к безнадежной?
> Каждый день наблюдаю бешеную очередь из офиса в Веги в Каддоре на Асташкина. Убивать 1-2 дня как говорят люди в очереди не сильно хочется.
> Есть ли способ как-то более цивильно отключиться от их "услуг"?


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71068399&viewfull=1#post71068399

это единственный вариант альтернативный. хотя уже и пишут что на их письма там кладут болт и не распаковывают месяцами

----------


## MIMKINA

Сегодня ребята приехали, замеряли, увидели где обрыв. Кому-то позвонили, оказалось что кто- то там пытался что-то переделать, не переделали, засунули назад, ну и наверное повредили именно нашу разводку... Ушли ничего не пообещав, но учитывая что это 1.5км расстояние, скорее всего мы не одни. У кого Укртелеком, как качество, можно рассматривать как вариант?

----------


## TrofiM

> У кого Укртелеком, как качество, можно рассматривать как вариант?


 Нет.

----------


## fantom

> Сегодня ребята приехали, замеряли, увидели где обрыв. Кому-то позвонили, оказалось что кто- то там пытался что-то переделать, не переделали, засунули назад, ну и наверное повредили именно нашу разводку... Ушли ничего не пообещав, но учитывая что это 1.5км расстояние, скорее всего мы не одни. У кого Укртелеком, как качество, можно рассматривать как вариант?


 Речь идет о стационарном телефоне или интернете? Хотя такое г... как Укртелеком нельзя вообще рассматривать ни в каком качестве. Хуже УТ только Вега.

----------


## ©™

Опишу актуальный и самый полный на данный момент вариант прохождения квеста "Отключись от Веги"

Оптимально всё делать с 10-е по 15-е число, ибо укрпошта тоже тормозит не по-детски, а нам нужно успеть впихнуть веге письмо до конца месяца
Оплачиваем все услуги за текущий и следующий месяц (типа предупредили за 30 дней и нет долгов на момент разрыва договора )
Пишем заказное письмо с уведомлением 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *письмо*



> Нужно отправить заказное письмо по адресу : 
> 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29/1..
> 
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> Мурату Чинару.
> 
> В конверт необходимо вложить 
> ...


 
Идём на почту и говорим, что нужно отправить заказное письмо с уведомлением.
Варианты - обычное и срочное. Лучше выбрать срочное (цена вопроса около 30 грн)
Отправляем письмо, получаем трек-номер, отслеживаем на сайте укрпошты.
Скорее всего на след. рабочий день оно (если срочное) приедет в отделение связи 65020.
Если на следующий рабочий день  письмо ещё не вручено - звоним по телефонам отделения 0487262749; 0487266636 и требуем, чтобы они оказали оплаченную услугу (обязаны доставить в течение 2-х рабочих дней). Если хамят или морозятся - звоним на горячую линию Укрпошты.
В следующие один-два дня  письмо будет вручено.
Первый этап пройден, можем немного расслабиться.
Ждем уведомление о вручении и заботливо прячем его в укромное место  :smileflag: 

Через неделю-две после даты получения письма настойчиво стучимся в чат Веги (из своего Личного Кабинета на сайте Вега) и задаем оператору простой вопрос - Писал письмо о расторжении договора, уведомление есть - когда (какого числа) будет приостановлены услуги и разорван договор? Дату получения ими письма не называем, чтобы они от фонаря не придумали инфу.
Оператор что-то пошуршит и назовет конкретное число на которое запланирована деактивация услуг.
Это шаг можно повторить (для проверки оператора) ещё через неделю, но это уже скорее от скуки.
Поздравляю - второй этап пройден.
Ждем даты отключения услуги.
На следующий день заходим в ЛК и проверяем статус услуг в ЛК.
Может быть "приостановлено" (тогда можно долбить ради спортивного интереса оператора, чтобы поставили статус неактивна) или "неактивна".
UPD Или вообще в разделе услуги не будет ничего.

По итогу квеста сделать правильные выводы.
И главный вывод - с компаниями Ахметова не связываться ни в коем случае..

----------


## ими

Уже несколько дней при просмотре программ из архива - запись подвисает.
Кто-то еще у себя такое наблюдает?

----------


## Jorik83

а что то кто то еще пользует этим дерьмом

----------


## vladimbr

кто поможет за деньги разорвать договор с вегой очередя там кошмарные нет времени сидеть там

----------


## TrofiM

> кто поможет за деньги разорвать договор с вегой очередя там кошмарные нет времени сидеть там


 Скоро будет как с очередями на айфоны - люди будут занимать очередь за день-два или с восходом солнца, а потом продавать свои места )))

----------


## Misteri

> Скоро будет как с очередями на айфоны - люди будут занимать очередь за день-два или с восходом солнца, а потом продавать свои места )))


 хххммм.. есть мысля ещё лучше) ищете бомжа который пару месяцев не мылся, даёте ему 100грн он занимает очередь, все разбегаются, вы становитесь первый) если с запашком найти не повезло то просто говорите, что надо прийти в 5 утра записаться в очередь и дождаться вас к 14-15 часам)

----------


## цветоголик

Поздравьте счастливого отказника от этой шарашкиной конторы
Значит по порядку - звітую з поля бою - не скрою - _золотая коллега_ оказалась близко живущей к этому эпицентру сражений и заняла мне очередь - на минуточку - В НАЧАЛЕ 7-го утра. Я подтянулась к 7:20 и уже было до 15 чел в очереди по записи. Конечно за полтора часа ожидания задубла як цуцик - бо там такие сквозняки на улице шо капец - уже ходила греться с 8:00 и в Еву и в Копейку - что вряд с этой вегой проклятой. Единственный + района в этом же ряду чудная булочная пекарня можно к 10 купить классную выпечку свежую (як голодный кот и туда ходила греться там тёпленько от печек классссс) Лирика простите, но радости ж полные штаны - вообщем на момент открытия к 9:00 запись была более 30 чел - т.е до обеда пройти нереально последним...
С моим счастьем, как любителю математики - шо-то неповезло - в очереди я кстати была *1* - но зашла 4-я??? То видите ли льготница сомнительная ворвалась первая - вот же наглость, то юр.лица потянулись, то левая девица - прям как в больничке когда "своих" приводят...
Да, оператора всего 2 - один типа чисто юр.лица - т.е. если таковые есть *то вся очередь к одному* оператору! Но дальше - а я ж накрутила себя - речь подготовила местами гневно-возмущённую и т.п. - пошло всё прелестно - дамочка надо сказать со стальными нервами - бо там только психом стать работая, как только я сказала что мол годовщина нераб телеф и чинить линию они же и отказались вовсе, уже ничего не спрашивла и даже не смотрела номер заявки и прочее - проверила - что не долга и после моей заявы расторгла договор - к слову я попросила копию листа - она удивилась но ксернула и мило попрощалась, а я не то шо мило - всю очередь готова была затискать от радости - с улыбкой до ушей выскочила и упорхала домой, пожелав всем бедолагам удачи. Пардон за длинную историю, всем спасибо за подсказки и удачно закончить отношения с этой недокомпанией!  :Vvenkegif:

----------


## katya twiggy

А вот скажите мне, пжл, кто знает- у меня не работает телефон с середины июня, сначала по причине замены кабеля на оптиволокно, сейчас по причине того, что я не заплатила абонплату за неработающий телефон. Есть и заявка о том, что телефон не работал, и заявка на перерасчет абонплаты, но воз и ныне там, т.е. мне исправно начисляют абонплату, которую я не плачу.
Отключить меня не отключат из-за долга, долг платить я не буду.
Чем все это может закончиться?

----------


## Misteri

> А вот скажите мне, пжл, кто знает- у меня не работает телефон с середины июня, сначала по причине замены кабеля на оптиволокно, сейчас по причине того, что я не заплатила абонплату за неработающий телефон. Есть и заявка о том, что телефон не работал, и заявка на перерасчет абонплаты, но воз и ныне там, т.е. мне исправно начисляют абонплату, которую я не плачу.
> Отключить меня не отключат из-за долга, долг платить я не буду.
> Чем все это может закончиться?


 чем-то таким, судя по последним новостям. http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71104667&viewfull=1#post71104667

----------


## katya twiggy

> чем-то таким, судя по последним новостям. http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71104667&viewfull=1#post71104667


 О, даа, перспективы радужные, конечно(

----------


## белый голубь

была в 10 утра очередь не реальная . подготовила письмо почтой отослать телефон не работает с июня . долг насчитали 509 гр. не хочу платить .как быть.

----------


## __liliana__

> была в 10 утра очередь не реальная . подготовила письмо почтой отослать телефон не работает с июня . долг насчитали 509 гр. не хочу платить .как быть.


 Потребуйте от Веги, чтобы они доказали документально, что их услуга была Вам предоставлялась.

----------


## ©™

"Потребуйте от Веги" - странное словосочетание.

В ситуации с нерабочим телефоном и желанием отказаться от него, я бы в первую очередь описал ситуацию в чате Вега на facebook.
Далее , по результатам, тамошних вказивок, принимал решение


UPD 
Кстати Вега с июня уже два раза (в июле и 25 сентября) меняла договор о предоставлении услуг.
И по новому договору вполне может оказаться, что при неработающем телефоне абонент обязан платить абонплату, а Вега не обязана ничего делать.

----------


## __liliana__

> "Потребуйте от Веги" - странное словосочетание.
> 
> В ситуации с нерабочим телефоном и желанием отказаться от него, я бы в первую очередь описал ситуацию в чате Вега на facebook.
> Далее , по результатам, тамошних вказивок, принимал решение


 Писать где-либо Веге бесполезно. Это всё при личном общении. Так отказалась от Веги без уплаты мифического долга за несуществующие услуги. Но для этого необходимо ехать к ним в офис.

----------


## ©™

> Писать где-либо Веге бесполезно. Это всё при личном общении. Так отказалась от Веги без уплаты мифического долга за несуществующие услуги. Но для этого необходимо ехать к ним в офис.


 Вы пробовали писать ?
Если да, то куда ?

----------


## __liliana__

> Вы пробовали писать ?
> Если да, то куда ?


 Я решила вопрос именно так как здесь уже написала.

----------


## ©™

> Я решила вопрос именно так как здесь уже написала.


 Но если Вы не пробовали другие варианты (отличные от похода в офис), то как Вы можете судить о том, как эти варианты работают ?

Понятно, что поход в офис и убитый день, скорее всего, решит все проблемы с отключением.
Но думаю все хотят сделать это удаленно и с меньшими потерями времени и нервов.

----------


## MIMKINA

> Сегодня ребята приехали, замеряли, увидели где обрыв. Кому-то позвонили, оказалось что кто- то там пытался что-то переделать, не переделали, засунули назад, ну и наверное повредили именно нашу разводку... Ушли ничего не пообещав, но учитывая что это 1.5км расстояние, скорее всего мы не одни. У кого Укртелеком, как качество, можно рассматривать как вариант?


 В пятницу естественно никто ничего не сделал. В чате написали, что поручено выполнить до второго числа. Пока тишина, в чате сказали ждать, по второе включительно. За октябрь не платили, формально долг, но интернета нет. Получится если что сразу отключиться, если таки не починят?

----------


## odessit69

Читая все сообщения в одесском форуме о проводном телефоне Веги,всё сводится к тому ,что новый хозяин Веги,вижу по фамилии как по национальности турок,решил оставить в земле все провода и отключить все районы ,кроме центра,так как в центре города много офисов разных фирм ...от проводного телефона,а всех переводить на IP телефонию,и потому и переписывает договорные обязательства и часто меняет тарифы новой телефонии,дойдя уже до того что новое подключение телефона стало дешевле даже пенсионного подключения.

----------


## Loewe

> Читая все сообщения в одесском форуме о проводном телефоне Веги,всё сводится к тому ,что новый хозяин Веги,вижу по фамилии как по национальности турок,решил оставить в земле все провода и отключить все районы ,кроме центра,так как в центре города много офисов разных фирм ...от проводного телефона,а всех переводить на IP телефонию,и потому и переписывает договорные обязательства и часто меняет тарифы новой телефонии,дойдя уже до того что новое подключение телефона стало дешевле даже пенсионного подключения.


 Может все и было бы так, если бы не такие же проблемы в предоставлении услуг интернет (да и других).
Один офис на весь город (где также и подключаются), отсутствие телефонной поддержки и т.п. фокусы.
Поэтому более логична другая причина - на всё и на всех наплевать.
Может в Турции так и относятся к абонентам, но в Одессе Вега умрет

----------


## aleksnas

Подскажите, интернет в районе нового базара у всех не работает ?

----------


## MIMKINA

> Подскажите, интернет в районе нового базара у всех не работает ?


 У нас со среды не работает, до сегодня обещали сделать, они сами повредили кабель на Нежинской... Но никто ничего не сделал... Завтра перенесут опять на дней 5-7. Пишите им в чат на сайте Веги и в личку в группе в Фейсбук, может залевелятся если не 1 абонент будет.

----------


## aleksnas

Спасибо. Только сегодня днём пропал на Нежинской

----------


## odessit69

А получается Вега  и центр стала отключать ,значит с проводным телефоном  и адсл интернетом всё закончено .. ..только IP телефония

----------


## MIMKINA

Подтвердились наихудшие ожидания. Плановые работы продлили до 8 числа. Вопрос, пока нет инета и оплата не начисляется, лучше сначала отключиться от них, а потом другим заявку подавать? Какие документы нужны для отключения бывшему комстаровцу? Если зайти днём, до вечера это нереально? Только в 7 утра и записываться в очередь?

----------


## aleksnas

> Подтвердились наихудшие ожидания. Плановые работы продлили до 8 числа. Вопрос, пока нет инета и оплата не начисляется, лучше сначала отключиться от них, а потом другим заявку подавать? Какие документы нужны для отключения бывшему комстаровцу? Если зайти днём, до вечера это нереально? Только в 7 утра и записываться в очередь?


 Ну контора. Какие плановые работы можно проводить две недели ? Надо искать другого провайдера.

----------


## MIMKINA

> Ну контора. Какие плановые работы можно проводить две недели ? Надо искать другого провайдера.


 И не факт что до 8 сделают... У нас есть Тенет в доме, но надо сначала этих отключить, а то если починят, то вроде ещё 30 дней придется оплачивать. Неработающий наверное сразу отключат?!

----------


## aleksnas

Там в личном кабинете есть кнопка пауза "Временная приостановка услуги доступа к сети Интернет".

----------


## MIMKINA

> Там в личном кабинете есть кнопка пауза "Временная приостановка услуги доступа к сети Интернет".


 Так они и сейчас не начисляют, чудо. Но если заработает, приостановка наверное не отменяет 30 дней.

----------


## RECON05

> Так они и сейчас не начисляют, чудо. Но если заработает, приостановка наверное не отменяет 30 дней.


 Бегите от веги к другому и оператору неоглядывайтесь


Отправлено с моего Тапка

----------


## Misteri

> Подтвердились наихудшие ожидания. Плановые работы продлили до 8 числа. Вопрос, пока нет инета и оплата не начисляется, лучше сначала отключиться от них, а потом другим заявку подавать? Какие документы нужны для отключения бывшему комстаровцу? Если зайти днём, до вечера это нереально? Только в 7 утра и записываться в очередь?


 1)Одно другому не мешает, можно сразу подключить другого, отключение может затянуться.
2)Паспорт
3)Нет
4)Лучше в 5-6 часов




> Ну контора. Какие плановые работы можно проводить две недели ? Надо искать другого провайдера.


 они могут и годами проводить работы.

----------


## vlad11

> но надо сначала этих отключить, а то если починят, то вроде ещё 30 дней придется оплачивать. Неработающий наверное сразу отключат?!


 Надо смириться, что 1 месяц придется платить впустую.
Подключения и использование  (заключенного договора и бумажного чека оплаты) другого провайдера - это будет серьезным доказательством, в случае судебных разбирательств с Вегой.

----------


## __liliana__

> И не факт что до 8 сделают... У нас есть Тенет в доме, но надо сначала этих отключить, а то если починят, то вроде ещё 30 дней придется оплачивать. Неработающий наверное сразу отключат?!


 Почитайте свой договор с Вегой. У меня в договоре было написано, что отключают в течении 3-х дней, но я старый абонент и раньше так было прописано в договорах.

----------


## MIMKINA

> Почитайте свой договор с Вегой. У меня в договоре было написано, что отключают в течении 3-х дней, но я старый абонент и раньше так было прописано в договорах.


 Бывший клиент Комстара.

----------


## Jorik83

когда этот дерьмо провайдер соблюдал договора

----------


## France_cosmetics

продолжение (так как один телефон, с которым проблема на сестре, она работает и с работы никак не может отпроситься). Есть еще и телефон офисный на маме (пока рабочий, но буду закрывать, т.к. она в отъезда до ноября, поэтому не иду в офис Веги, жду чтобы она была, хоть своим присутствием и паспортом сестры, может сможет уладить вопрос и полностью отказаться от них). 
Поэтому пока словесная перепалка в чате: 

(3.10.2018 14:03) Дмитрий: Спасибо, оставайтесь в чате, я проверю информацию по Вашему вопросу.
(3.10.2018 14:05) Дмитрий: Данная заявка была закрыта в связи с тем, что услуга была отключена по причине задолженности.
(3.10.2018 14:05) гость: телефон не работает с конца декабря 2017 г. Мы сразу подали заявку, что не работает телефон. Представитель Веги звонил, сказали украден кабель, обещали восстановить кабель, мы ждали, в марте выяснилось, что все это время нам начисляется абонплата за то, что не работает телефон и при этом есть заявка №ххххххх
(3.10.2018 14:05) гость: Каким числом у Вас принята заявка по причине задолженности? 
(3.10.2018 14:06) Дмитрий: Заявка закрыта 23.03.
(3.10.2018 14:06) Дмитрий: Я сейчас оформлю заявку, чтобы сделали перерасчет абон. платы и убрали начисления за услугу.
(3.10.2018 14:06) гость: а теперь проверьте заявку ххххх - в том. чтобы сделали перерасчет
(3.10.2018 14:07) Дмитрий: Эта заявка так же закрыта, было указано, что данные для перерасчета внесли в реестр, но я не вижу его выполнения. Поэтому сейчас оформлю новую заявку.
(3.10.2018 14:07) Дмитрий: Уточните контактный мобильный телефон.
(3.10.2018 14:07) гость: с марта месяца делают перерасчет. К тому же была в отделении Веги, обещали в мае сделать перерасчет. В итоге? Мне звонят представители Веги с угрозами оплатить долг. На вопрос за что, я должна платить, если у нас есть заявка о том, что не работает телефон. А Вы продолжали начислять абонплату
(3.10.2018 14:08) гость: Так если не выполнены эти условия, почему мне звонят с угрозами? Мне пойти написать заявление о вымогательстве денег за услугу, которой нет?
(3.10.2018 14:09) Дмитрий: Укажите контактный телефон для заявки на перерасчет абон. платы.
(3.10.2018 14:10) гость: Так уже есть заявка на перерасчет! Вы что по новой будете делать перерасчет и сново мне ждать полгода?
(3.10.2018 14:10) Дмитрий: По предыдущей заявке перерасчет по какой-то причине не выполнили. Поэтому будет новая заявка, она будет рассмотрена в течение октября.
(3.10.2018 14:12) гость: Зачем Вам мой контактный телефон, вы молча по номеру телефона, номеру Договора, и заявкам, которые я Вам указала сделайте перерасчет. Вы хотите мне позвонить и торжественно сообщить об этом?
(3.10.2018 14:12) Дмитрий: Мобильный телефон нужен для информирования по заявке, если возникнут вопросы.

Такое чувство, что в их компании завелся крот или обиженный сотрудник, который так намутил в базе данных, что долго будут еще расхлебывать. Или же  умным учредители и им надо довести компанию до банкротства.

----------


## vlad11

> Такое чувство, что в их компании завелся крот или обиженный сотрудник, который так намутил в базе данных, что долго будут еще расхлебывать. Или же  умным учредители и им надо довести компанию до банкротства.


 Сейчас сотрудники набивают базу в CRM, чтоб потом новый виртуальный провайдер рассказывал по телефону о преимуществах их телефона, интернета и ТВ.

----------


## MIMKINA

Ура, починили!!!!

----------


## ©™

> Такое чувство, что в их компании завелся крот или обиженный сотрудник, который так намутил в базе данных, что долго будут еще расхлебывать. Или же  умным учредители и им надо довести компанию до банкротства.


 Какой там крот.
Просто дикий бардак.
А заявка закрылась по истечении срока, в который, теоретически обязаны были починить. 
То есть программисты заложили максимальный срок исполнения заявки по договору.
Но, так как Веге наплевать на абонентов, на договора с ними и на все прочее - вся логистика идет вразнос.

----------


## aleksnas

> Ура, починили!!!!


 Повезло. У меня так и не заработало на Нежинской

----------


## __liliana__

> Бывший клиент Комстара.


 Кто? Я? Я бывший клиент Фарлеп - Вега. От домашнего телефона вообще отказалась, а после Веги интернет провела ICN. Читаю тему о том, как люди мучаются с отказом от услуг Веги и сочувствую. У меня получилось отказаться от "услуг" этой горе-компании, хотя работало всё, но с переменным успехом, а абонентом Фарлеп была с 2009 года.

----------


## France_cosmetics

> Какой там крот.
> Просто дикий бардак.
> А заявка закрылась по истечении срока, в который, теоретически обязаны были починить. 
> То есть программисты заложили максимальный срок исполнения заявки по договору.
> Но, так как Веге наплевать на абонентов, на договора с ними и на все прочее - вся логистика идет вразнос.


 мы являемся абонементами Фарлеп еще с конца 90 годов. Проблем за все это время по телефонам ни разу не было (район Котовского и центр). Поэтому я и согласилась подождать месяц  - два, пока починят линию. Я же не знала, что оно доведет до такого сумасшествия. 
Ведь это именно сейчас начались массово такие проблемы. А то, что наплевать - согласна. Но ведь проблема откуда то началась. Поэтому и мои мысли или подставили их, или сами доводят до банкротства. Тем более тоже до этого слышала, что их купили вроде турки, или директор турок.

----------


## Natala

Подскажите пожалуйста,  как мне зарегистрироваться в  личном кабинете на сайте  Вега. Я заключала договор ещё с Фарлепом в 2003 году. На сайте требуется ввести лицевой счет, но у меня в договоре,  видимо,  он старый,  т.к. пишет,  что неверный. Связаться с живым человеком  ни  по телефону,  ни  онлайн на сайте не получается.  Собираюсь писать письмо с  уведомлением о расторжении договора,  хочу узнать точную задолженность и далее хочу следить, когда получат письмо и сделают расторжение.

----------


## Jorik83

лучше пешком

----------


## Hbnfv

> Подскажите пожалуйста,  как мне зарегистрироваться в  личном кабинете на сайте  Вега. Я заключала договор ещё с Фарлепом в 2003 году. На сайте требуется ввести лицевой счет, но у меня в договоре,  видимо,  он старый,  т.к. пишет,  что неверный. Связаться с живым человеком  ни  по телефону,  ни  онлайн на сайте не получается.  Собираюсь писать письмо с  уведомлением о расторжении договора,  хочу узнать точную задолженность и далее хочу следить, когда получат письмо и сделают расторжение.


  У Вас хоть одна квитанция на оплату от Веги есть за последнее время? В ней указан актуальный лицевой счет.

----------


## J0hnny

Бывший абонент Комстар, не работает по всей видимости во всем доме уже 3 дня!!!! Дозвониться невозможно, сидим как в каменном веке без Интернета и ТВ!
ул. Новосельского 69/71.

Есть ли сроки восстановления связи???

----------


## orinoko

> Подскажите пожалуйста,  как мне зарегистрироваться в  личном кабинете на сайте  Вега. Я заключала договор ещё с Фарлепом в 2003 году. На сайте требуется ввести лицевой счет, но у меня в договоре,  видимо,  он старый,  т.к. пишет,  что неверный. Связаться с живым человеком  ни  по телефону,  ни  онлайн на сайте не получается.  Собираюсь писать письмо с  уведомлением о расторжении договора,  хочу узнать точную задолженность и далее хочу следить, когда получат письмо и сделают расторжение.


 насколько я помню, там можно вводить не номер договора, а логин-пароль, используемый при подключении (PPPoE). Вы уже там должны быть зарегистрированы автоматически

----------


## Misteri

> Бывший абонент Комстар, не работает по всей видимости во всем доме уже 3 дня!!!! Дозвониться невозможно, сидим как в каменном веке без Интернета и ТВ!
> ул. Новосельского 69/71.
> 
> Есть ли сроки восстановления связи???


 Всего 3 дня.... как показывает практика быстрее будет нового провайдера подключить. Хотя на удивление всем вот на Нежинской починили кому-то

----------


## aleksnas

> Бывший абонент Комстар, не работает по всей видимости во всем доме уже 3 дня!!!! Дозвониться невозможно, сидим как в каменном веке без Интернета и ТВ!
> ул. Новосельского 69/71.
> 
> Есть ли сроки восстановления связи???


 Та же ситуация на Нежинской 30

----------


## odessit69

повторюсь ...вижу что Вега и центр стала сама отключать по проводу телефонному и естественно и от адсл интернета ,не хотят да и нет уже замены выходящему из строя устаревшему оборудованию,всех будут в будущем переводить на IP телефонию и интернет по не металлическому проводу..вернее кто на это согласится ,а пока сами клиенты веговской сети сокращаются самолично,но это как не странно компанию Вега не волнует ,а почему так кто знает?

----------


## Lilu7

Я несколько лет назад, оформляя личные кабинеты по коммунальным платежам, тоже пыталась  открыть и кабинет в веге. Ничего не получалось. Звонила оператору, следовала его подсказкам - и глухо. Потом он сам по моим данным типа оформил мне кабинет. И что? Пытаюсь я такая довольная войти в тот кабинет, а мне в ответ




После ещё нескольких звонков оператору плюнула я на это дело. И до сих пор не пойму что это было  
И счастлива, что уже не абонент веги )

----------


## _Ioanna_

Здравствуйте
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как написать Заявление о расторжении договора интернет и ТВ
Достали уже, сил нет.

----------


## Lilu7

> Здравствуйте
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как написать Заявление о расторжении договора интернет и ТВ
> Достали уже, сил нет.


 Совсем недавно выкладывали образец заявления

----------


## rakywok

Народ, кому долго делают, пишите в группу в Фейсбук в личку, реально ускоряется процесс.

----------


## odessit69

Аааа вот что придумала Вега .для тех у кого украден провод по линии ,а кто уже этой услугой пользуется напишите отзыв- IP-переадресация
Домашний номер на Вашем мобильном телефоне

Сохраните все возможности общения с помощью услуги «IP-переадресация» – без дополнительной оплаты за подключение и ежемесячной платы за пользование услугой!

«IP-переадресация без абонплаты»

Для абонентов-физических лиц, у которых не работает телефон по причине «Повреждение третьими сторонами» и «Кража». Плата за подключение услуги не взимается. Во время пользования услугой «IP-переадресация» абоненту начисляется абонентская плата в соответствии с его тарифом телефонии. После ликвидации повреждений (ремонта кабеля), условия акции для абонентов сохраняются.

Абонентская плата – не тарифицируется

Подключение услуги – 30 грн

----------


## Loewe

> Для абонентов-физических лиц, у которых не работает телефон по причине «Повреждение третьими сторонами» и «Кража».


 


> Подключение услуги – 30 грн


 Это типа услуга и Рафик (Вега) ниучёмневиновны и поэтому нужно за это брать деньги ?

----------


## stazher

Лайфхак без очереди. Устраиваетесь, расторгаете, увольняетесь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Лайфхак без очереди. Устраиваетесь, расторгаете, увольняетесь.


 мне понравилось вот что... Ставка+%….. % с чего собственно? с той выдуманной суммы которую сможешь стянуть с абонентов типа оплатить надо за месяц, два и ещё за аренду чего-то там….. и за прочую лапшу....

----------


## оллит

Посмотреть сообщение
Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .

В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару.

Текст: Я, ФИО, номер и серия паспорта, проживающая по адресу____________прошу с такого то числа расторгнуть договор №____, ЛС______ 
по предоставлении услуги интернет и.т.д. Квитанцию об оплате услуг за текущий период и 1,2 страницу паспорта прилагаю. Дата, подпись.

В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».

----------


## оллит

Заявление за месяц до отключения телефона- это по договору прописано..оплачиваете, отправляете заказным письмом и будет вам счастье.Я так сделала- и все- отключена. И ничего им больше не должна.

----------


## оллит

[email protected] - адрес по которому можно вести переписку с вега и они мне подтвердили что наши отношения закрыты.

----------


## v-kior

Достали, отключили телефон без ведома и передали кому то там на баланс , подъехать разорвать договор -это на Жуковского?и киньте номер плиз ( а то куда звоню не берут трубку) - заявка на неработающий телефон

----------


## odessit69

Так на Жуковского был Фарлеп ,а уже как лет 10 Вега поглотила всех телефонных провайдеров ,в том числе и Фарлеп ,и офис у них сейчас в доме Кадора ,на ул.Асташкина 29..звонить к ним можн только по их линии 177 или по мобильному телефону .

----------


## ими

Господа и дамочки! Кто попрощался вега интернет+тв?
Коробочку для тв MAG брали в аренду?
Или выкупали?
Я при заключения вроде как купил за 1 грн.
Теперь вопрос как НЕ отдать вроде как купленную....   :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Господа и дамочки! Кто попрощался вега интернет+тв?
> Коробочку для тв MAG брали в аренду?
> Или выкупали?
> Я при заключения вроде как купил за 1 грн.
> Теперь вопрос как НЕ отдать вроде как купленную....


 А сколько с тех пор прошло времени? Они за 1 грн все продавали при условии неразрывва договора в течении 12-24 месяцев.

----------


## ими

> А сколько с тех пор прошло времени? Они за 1 грн все продавали при условии неразрывва договора в течении 12-24 месяцев.


 3 года. так все-таки продавали?

----------


## Misteri

> 3 года


  тогда она уже ваша и вы ничего им не должны. но если есть договор который был подписан при её покупке то советую таки почитать

----------


## sav12

Кому-то возвращали деньги с лицевого счёта после отключения?
Отключился в июне. До вчерашнего дня деньги болтались на счету, а сегодня там 0. Ни на карточку, ни на телефон деньги не поступили.
Долбаная вега тупо их скоммуниздила. Очень надеюсь, что она ими подавится!

----------


## Kingstonn

Весной тариф повышали, летом повышали, с 1 октября повышали, с 1 ноября опять повышение - *135 грн*. за мои 24 Мбит/с (при реальных 14/2 Мбит/с и те через пень-колоду).
Следующие повышения понедельно?
У Тенета, при том, что он был всегда дороже, за *50/25* Мбит/с - *125 грн*. при наличии дополнительных весьма полезных опций. А есть ещё рядом ICN )) 
В общем, неадекватная Вега прощай! Стабильности вам... кладбищенской. 

* надо же как-то таких, берега потерявших, возвращать на землю.

----------


## RECON05

Честно говоря, мне не понятно, зачем "они" утопили такую огромную компанию.

----------


## odessit69

Они не утопили ,просто новый хозяин,похоже турок,все переделывает на современный лад,т.е всё устаревшее оборудование,которое уже не ремонтно пригодно ,выбрасывается в утиль,а в земле провода остаются там навечно(т.е большие запасы меди под землей ему не нужны)это я имею ввиду проводной на меди телефон стационарный с ним в комплекте АДСЛ интернет уже отслужили свой срок эксплуатаци..а взамен Вега вводит IP телефонию основанную на интернете ,типа Вайбера связь ..для интернет прокладки кабеля используется дорогое оптоволокно..всё это сейчас в наше время дорого потому и цены на тарифы растут каждый месяц,но для самой Веги всё это удобней а клиентура со временем опять нарастёт .

----------


## Sergey321

Компанія виходить на більш високий рівень визнання своїх послуг

----------


## ИванСарпат

Раньше пользовался другим интернет провайдером, но после переезда, на квартире в которой снимаю комнату проложен кабель Вега. Боялся что будут проблемы, так как слышал раньше негативные отзывы. Но у нас интернет работает нормально. Скорость стабильная, согласно тарифному плану. Телевидение тоже норм, жаль на нашем тарифном плане нет каналов Футбол 1 и 2.

----------


## Slava-Slava

Боты атакуют)))

----------


## fantom

> Раньше пользовался другим интернет провайдером, но после переезда, на квартире в которой снимаю комнату проложен кабель Вега. Боялся что будут проблемы, так как слышал раньше негативные отзывы. Но у нас интернет работает нормально. Скорость стабильная, согласно тарифному плану. Телевидение тоже норм, жаль на нашем тарифном плане нет каналов Футбол 1 и 2.


 Первый пост и такой хороший. Хочется после этого побежать и подключиться.

----------


## France_cosmetics

кто помнит мою историю, 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=69197265&viewfull=1#post69197265
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=69401450&viewfull=1#post69401450
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70264965&viewfull=1#post70264965
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71104667&viewfull=1#post71104667
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71105498&viewfull=1#post71105498
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71166035&viewfull=1#post71166035

рассказываю продолжение.
Написала на фейсбук свою проблему. Ответ от Веги:
"По данной телефонной линии есть невыполненный перерасчет с 30.12.17 по 27.03.18 (момент закрытия технической заявки, когда было выполнено переключение со сменой номера). Этот перерасчет будет выполнен. Однако, за декабрь задолженность Вы не оплатили. Соответственно, начисления с 27.03.18 считаются корректными, так как из-за неоплаты декабря линия заблокирована была."

И это выясняется сейчас, так как телефон был отключен в последних числах декабря и с января начался этот кошмар, я упустила что не оплатила абон.плату за декабрь. Последний платеж у меня был 27 декабря 2017 г. за ноябрь месяц. 
В марте месяце полдня проработал новый телефонный номер и его отключили, и тогда я узнала, что есть долг с января - март 2018 г. 
И в этом началась проблема, за что платить, если не работает телефон. Но, на самом деле, телефон отключили из-за этих 80 грн. 
Сколько я общалась с операторами, была в отделении Веги, все только и утверждали про начисленный долг январь - март 2018 г. Никто даже не сообщил, что есть долг за декабрь месяц, когда еще телефон работал. 
И, сейчас самое интересное, с марта месяца, в тот день когда нам включили новый номер телефона на полдня и сразу отключили, начинает начисляться абонплата. Только об этом никто не сообщал. 
На сегодняшний день это 620 грн. (!!!) 
Но, т.к. телефон у меня не работает, откуда мне знать, что они начисляют абон.плату, при этом повторюсь, никто из операторов за абонплату 80 грн. даже и не произносил.
Я сотни раз общалась в чате, мне звонили представители Веги, была в мае в абонотделе на Асташкина, мы проверяли телефон, даже хотела написать заявление на рассторжение, но думала, ладно подожду ее месяц, если что потом напишу. 
Не было ни слова ни за декабрь, ни за новые начисления с марта. 
Летом уезжала. А как вернулась, поехала в отделение, но там уже живая очередь с 7 утра. 
Ответ Веги:
"А с 27 марта начисления стандартные, линия была заблокирована из-за отсутствия оплаты за декабрь. Именно поэтому он и не работает.
Договор еще не расторгнут. Линия снята с обслуживания за задолженность.
Если внесется оплата вся, то линия будет активна и будет работать.
Вся оплата я имею в виду и за период после 27.03.18".
Занавес, финиш.

----------


## Corban_jum

это самый всратый провайдер в городе. У меня закончился трафик при безграничном в условиях тарифа(при том, что это только тв и браузинг, без торрентов)
услуга включения нормальной скорости-100 грн на секундочку(чтобы 4 дня не сидеть на скорости диалапа) и внимание...ее активирование выдаёт ошибку

----------


## Misteri

> кто помнит мою историю, 
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=69197265&viewfull=1#post69197265
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=69401450&viewfull=1#post69401450
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70264965&viewfull=1#post70264965
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71104667&viewfull=1#post71104667
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71105498&viewfull=1#post71105498
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=71166035&viewfull=1#post71166035
> 
> рассказываю продолжение.
> ...


  думаю до занавеса и финиша вам ещё далеко. тут уже столько выбора
1) Заплатить и пользоваться
2) Заплатить и отключиться
3) подать в суд + заявление в ЗПП и растянуть скорее всего второй пункт на год..
4) забить болт и упасть на мороз.

как показывает практика чаще всего выбирают 2 и 4 пункты

----------


## fantom

> думаю до занавеса и финиша вам ещё далеко. тут уже столько выбора
> 1) Заплатить и пользоваться
> 2) Заплатить и отключиться
> 3) подать в суд + заявление в ЗПП и растянуть скорее всего второй пункт на год..
> 4) забить болт и упасть на мороз.
> 
> как показывает практика чаще всего выбирают 2 и 4 пункты


 4-й пункт лучший.

----------


## France_cosmetics

я сегодня как узнала об этом, проверила свои платежи и сразу молча оплатила 80 грн.
Об остальной сумме я сказала, могут хоть в суд подавать, я не буду платить. Тут дело принципа.
Я еще могу понять, если бы я один раз пообщалась с оператором, прошел месяц и не выяснили бы данную проблему.
Столько сколько я общалась с операторами, сколько мне звонили, у всех была одна сумма долга январь - март. 
Я даже и не планировала в фейсбуке написать, думала, в основном там работают техники, обновляют информацию на сайте и все. Тут недавно в теме кто-то написал, что после переписки в фейсбук, им расторгли договор, поэтому я сразу и тоже туда обратилась.
Я признаю свою вину, да не оплатила за декабрь, помнила, что у меня была оплата в конце декабря. В принципе за декабрь - оплата в январе.
Но в том хаосе, честно я не сам себе враг, чтобы до такого довести дело. 
Сейчас буду писать заявление на имя руководителя, с описанием всей ситуации, с последней перепиской в он лайн чате. Попробую найти предыдущие. А там уже посмотрю, как отреагирует их руководство.
Пишу это для того, чтобы некоторые не думали, раз нет связи или они один месяц не оплатили, отключили интернет, телефон, значит расторгнут Договор. Начисления капают. 
И да, получается телефонная компания поменяла нам номер телефона известив нас об этом по телефону, нет нигде письменного согласия. Почитаю сегодня Договор.

----------


## Stealth

> это самый всратый провайдер в городе. У меня закончился трафик при безграничном в условиях тарифа(при том, что это только тв и браузинг, без торрентов)
> услуга включения нормальной скорости-100 грн на секундочку(чтобы 4 дня не сидеть на скорости диалапа) и внимание...ее активирование выдаёт ошибку


 Такая же фигня, как безлимитный трафик может закончиться??? если уж решили установить лимит, тогда так и напишите в тарифе, что трафик ограничен 1Тб, а не прикрываетесь, пунктом 4.3.8. правил, который к реальности не имеет отношения?!

4.3.8. У разі виявлення нетипового навантаження на телекомунікаційну мережу Оператора,
спричиненого Абонентом або вірусними програмами та різкого зростання трафіку Абонента (1
ТБ для абонентів - фізичних осіб та об’єм трафіку, що визначений умовами відповідного тарифного
плану, для абонентів - юридичних осіб), Оператор має право обмежити обсяг послуг, які він надає 
Абоненту до з’ясування обставин, що викликали нетипове навантаження на телекомунікаційну
мережу або появу нетипового трафіку та призупинити надання телекомунікаційної послуги. 

Общался с техподдержкой, задаю простые вопросы: 
- Вы выявили нетипичную нагрузку от меня?
- Нет.
- Трафик вырос резко?
- Нет.
- в правила написано "...до з’ясування обставин". Мы выяснили все обстоятельства?
- Да.
- Верните мне скорость!
- Нет возможности.
- На каком основании она ограничена.
- п. 4.3.8...
...ну и далее по кругу

а то что активировать предусмотренную на этот случай услугу Anti-shaping невозможно даже после общения с тп, то другая история.

----------


## C2D

Кто-то в курсе как в эту шаромыжку позвонить и сообщить о нерабочем домашнем телефоне?)))
Звонил на 7800000 со стационарного (тоже Вега), там комп просит указать контактный номер и пока никто не перезвонил.
Звонил с мобильного на их мобильный тех. поддержки, там комп просит указать контактный номер, мобильный номер не принимает, стационарный принимает и тоже никто не перезвонил.
Звонил в фин. отдел (проверить баланс), там комп сообщает баланс на телефоне с которого звоню (он тоже Вега) и всё, ку-ку )))
Личного кабинета нету. Телефон, который не работает, был установлен ещё когда даже Веги не было, а был Фарлеп.

----------


## odessit69

На сайте Веги в онлайн режиме с ними можно контактировать с их оператором

----------


## C2D

> На сайте Веги в онлайн режиме с ними можно контактировать с их оператором


 Я попробовал, но там без номера лицевого счёта, чат даже не запускается))) А номер лицевого счёта я не знаю. Нашёл в квитанциях об оплате, он такой же как и номер телефона, но его не принимает сайт.

----------


## dedmazai

В Личном кабинете появилась опция "Дополнительный трафик". При нажатии кнопки "подключить" выскакивает окно "1Тб стоимость подключения 20.00 грн." Изменение тарифа/удаление услуги пройдёт с 1го числа следующего месяца.
На сайте я не нашёл описания этой услуги. По словам оператора (ожидание как ни странно было меньше минуты) за 20 грн. я получу доп. 1Тб трафика к месяц к уже имеющемуся у меня в тарифном плане (т.е. у меня будет 2Тб). Если у кого-то регулярно превышение трафика, то можно подключить, это стоит существенно меньше, чем потом включать анти-шейпинг. Хотя все равно зажрались.

----------


## Интернетчик

> В Личном кабинете появилась опция "Дополнительный трафик". При нажатии кнопки "подключить" выскакивает окно "1Тб стоимость подключения 20.00 грн." Изменение тарифа/удаление услуги пройдёт с 1го числа следующего месяца.
> На сайте я не нашёл описания этой услуги. По словам оператора (ожидание как ни странно было меньше минуты) за 20 грн. я получу доп. 1Тб трафика к месяц к уже имеющемуся у меня в тарифном плане (т.е. у меня будет 2Тб). Если у кого-то регулярно превышение трафика, то можно подключить, это стоит существенно меньше, чем потом включать анти-шейпинг. Хотя все равно зажрались.


  Лимитный интернет - это прошлый век!

----------


## Stealth

> Лимитный интернет - это прошлый век!


 тем не менее тариф безлимитный а по факту с лимитом!

----------


## Watching

> 4-й пункт лучший.


 Тогда получите пункт 3.. ;-)

----------


## Интернетчик

> тем не менее тариф безлимитный а по факту с лимитом!


 Тем самым они обманывают абонентов. Безлимитный интернет - это скачивание любой информации 24 часа в сутки, целый месяц на максимальной скорости самого скоростного тарифа.

----------


## Misteri

> Тогда получите пункт 3.. ;-)


 и снова таки, вега тоже после начала угроз и получения мороза включает свой мороз.. возможно понимая что даже если они сами и подадут РЕАЛЬНО, а не на словах в суд то после расследования ситуации уже со всех сторон им так же влетит ещё сильнее, чем они смогут стянуть с абонента.

----------


## Watching

> и снова таки, вега тоже после начала угроз и получения мороза включает свой мороз.. возможно понимая что даже если они сами и подадут РЕАЛЬНО, а не на словах в суд то после расследования ситуации уже со всех сторон им так же влетит ещё сильнее, чем они смогут стянуть с абонента.


 Улыбнуло...
После расследования ситуации со всех сторон - Вы вынуждены будете погасить долги, пеню и судебные издержки.

----------


## Misteri

> Улыбнуло...
> После расследования ситуации со всех сторон - Вы вынуждены будете погасить долги, пеню и судебные издержки.


 далеко не факт. то что они сейчас пишут в договорах(чаще всего они вообще ссылаются на электронную версию) юридически не касается тех кто подписывал другие договоры много лет назад, а в них того трешака про оплату за нерабочий телефон/интернет или заблокированный нет, но они пихают эту дичь всем. поэтому они особо и не рыпаются, а берут на испуг. они это понимают, иначе б уже были десятки судебных исков, но как тут пишут абоненты получившие эти долги...… они долг сделали, потом поугрожали и если абонент на морозе то и сами теряются, поняв что абонент не из пугливых.

----------


## Watching

> далеко не факт. то что они сейчас пишут в договорах(чаще всего они вообще ссылаются на электронную версию) юридически не касается тех кто подписывал другие договоры много лет назад, а в них того трешака про оплату за нерабочий телефон/интернет или заблокированный нет, но они пихают эту дичь всем. поэтому они особо и не рыпаются, а берут на испуг. они это понимают, иначе б уже были десятки судебных исков, но как тут пишут абоненты получившие эти долги...… они долг сделали, потом поугрожали и если абонент на морозе то и сами теряются, поняв что абонент не из пугливых.


 Дело не в пугливости, а в экономической целесообразности.
Сейчас судебное разбирательство начинают от 2500 грн.
Меньше - не интересно ( не рентабельно).
И пока абонент сидит на морозе, а не пишит заявление и не отправляет с уведомлением - деньги капают...
А вот как только накапают - вот тогда и запуститься машина...

----------


## Misteri

> Дело не в пугливости, а в экономической целесообразности.
> Сейчас судебное разбирательство начинают от 2500 грн.
> Меньше - не интересно ( не рентабельно).
> И пока абонент сидит на морозе, а не пишит заявление и не отправляет с уведомлением - деньги капают...
> А вот как только накапают - вот тогда и запуститься машина...


 если прям когда сумма меньше 2500 суд не начнёт рассматривать дело, то тогда это очередное подтверждение того что вега берёт лишь на испуг, они при долге в 100 грн уже рассказывают ВСЕМ про то что с них будут требовать деньги в судебном порядке.

*Evil Eyes*
как там дела с долгом? там 1600 или 1800 было? он не растёт?

----------


## fantom

> Дело не в пугливости, а в экономической целесообразности.
> Сейчас судебное разбирательство начинают от 2500 грн.
> Меньше - не интересно ( не рентабельно).
> И пока абонент сидит на морозе, а не пишит заявление и не отправляет с уведомлением - деньги капают...
> А вот как только накапают - вот тогда и *запустиТЬСЯ* машина...


 http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A2%D1%8C%D1%81%D1%8F/%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F

----------


## Watching

> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A2%D1%8C%D1%81%D1%8F/%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F


 Вы граммар-наци ?

----------


## Watching

> если прям когда сумма меньше 2500 суд не начнёт рассматривать дело, то тогда это очередное подтверждение того что вега берёт лишь на испуг, они при долге в 100 грн уже рассказывают ВСЕМ про то что с них будут требовать деньги в судебном порядке.
> 
> *Evil Eyes*
> как там дела с долгом? там 1600 или 1800 было? он не растёт?


 Поэтому и предупреждают со 100 грн.

----------


## fantom

> Вы граммар-наци ?


 Да.

----------


## Watching

> Да.


 Я рад за Вас. Но Ваших взглядов не разделяю

----------


## fantom

> Я рад за Вас. Но Ваших взглядов не разделяю


 Так и останетесь неграмотным?

----------


## Watching

> Так и останетесь неграмотным?


 Каждому - своё...

----------


## France_cosmetics

На выходных в фейсбуке объяснила проблему, в понедельник мне ответили, что долг списан.
Сегодня написали, что телефон должен работать, чтобы я проверила его. Да, телефон работает. Только с такими нервами он не нужен. 
Кто в курсе, как обстоит очередь на сегодня на Асташкина? 
P.s. за 10 месяцев это единственный сотрудник в Веге, который просто и внятно написал и решил проблему. За что большой +

----------


## Evil Eyes

> *Evil Eyes*
> как там дела с долгом? там 1600 или 1800 было? он не растёт?


 Я даже не смотрю. Все что я мог - я сделал. Как я рассказывал, прислали смс коллекторы, что есть 4 часа на оплату, где-то месяца три назад. Вот жду пока позвонят.

----------


## Misteri

> Я даже не смотрю. Все что я мог - я сделал. Как я рассказывал, прислали смс коллекторы, что есть 4 часа на оплату, где-то месяца три назад. Вот жду пока позвонят.


 Вон товарищ намекает, что от 2500 позвонят) или сразу в суд пригласят)

----------


## белый голубь

Не могу Vera найти в фейсбуке. Дайте ссылку плиз. Спасибо.

----------


## Mike123

> Не могу Vera найти в фейсбуке. Дайте ссылку плиз. Спасибо.


 Если, все таки, попытаться искать Вегу, а не Веру, то первая же ссылка в гугле - именно туда куда нужно.
 _https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup/

----------


## белый голубь

> Если, все таки, попытаться искать Вегу, а не Веру, то первая же ссылка в гугле - именно туда куда нужно.
>  _https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup/


 Спасибо

----------


## Nezar

Кто то в курсе почему 2й день нет интернета на Вильямса 64 и может окрестные дома.
а главное - когда появится
Узнать что то у этих дол**** не реально т.к. всегда отвечает тупой бот.
Спасибо.

----------


## Cnfc

> Кто то в курсе почему 2й день нет интернета на Вильямса 64 и может окрестные дома.
> а главное - когда появится
> Узнать что то у этих дол**** не реально т.к. всегда отвечает тупой бот.
> Спасибо.


  На Вильямса 64, вы бы уже давно могли подключить нормального провайдера и не парить себе мозг.

----------


## Nezar

> На Вильямса 64, вы бы уже давно могли подключить нормального провайдера и не парить себе мозг.


 не умеешь читать? не понятен вопрос? к чему этот тупой комментарий?

----------


## fantom

> не умеешь читать? не понятен вопрос? к чему этот тупой комментарий?


 На Вильямса 64, вы бы уже давно могли подключить нормального провайдера и не парить себе мозг. Если есть в доме Инфомир, подключай и забудь Говновегу как страшный сон.

----------


## Evil Eyes

> Вон товарищ намекает, что от 2500 позвонят) или сразу в суд пригласят)


 Так я не против. Подождем)

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> Тогда получите пункт 3.. ;-)


 В пошли по п.3? 
Расскажите вашу историю, пожалуйста.

----------


## morgoth

И снова здравствуйте!!!! Гы-гы 3 раза.  Вега придумала prepaid.

----------


## stazher

М-даа..Дожились. Замість "як підключитись до "Vega", та які послуги, основна тема "як відключитися і забути". Так довести компанію і клієнтів треба мати талант, вміння і натхнення :smileflag: .

----------


## Интернетчик

> М-даа..Дожились. Замість "як підключитись до "Vega", та які послуги, основна тема "як відключитися і забути". Так довести компанію і клієнтів треба мати талант, вміння і натхнення.


 Для них это в 100 раз выгоднее.

----------


## Часовщик.

По поводу суммы "2500 и более", суда, издержек... Если ВЕГА и будет судиться, то это будет "приказное производство" - то есть, никого не вызывают в суд, требования взыскателя считаются бесспорными, суд выдаёт "судебный приказ" о взыскании с должника энной суммы, плюс издержки. Однако! Если "должник" в течении 10 дней (сейчас, по новому ГПК, даже 15, вроде бы) с той даты, когда он получил решение суда и расписался в этом - не с даты постановления решения, а с даты вручения должнику! - напишет в тот же суд заявление об отмене судебного приказа, ссылаясь, например, на то, что услуги были оказаны не в полном объёме и ненадлежащего качества - СУД 100% ОТМЕНИТ СУДЕБНЫЙ ПРИКАЗ. И судебный сбор, уплаченный ВЕГОЙ за приказ (800 грн.) - чистый убыток ВЕГИ. А "должник" - вольная птица. Дальше ВЕГА сможет, если захочет, снова подать в суд, но уже обычный иск - и заплатить судебный сбор в размере 1800 грн. Плюс 800 - 2600 получается. И это - ради "долга" в 2500? Сомневаюсь. ))) Что ещё важно понимать: "должник" имеет право заявить в суде ходатайство о применении срока исковой давности в 3 года (судья по своей инициативе этого делать не будет, не обязан, но ходатайство удовлетворить - обязан). То есть, ВЕГА сможет взыскать через суд, при самом благоприятном для неё варианте, "задолженность" только за последние три года. Ну и сколько это денег? )))

Да, а по-поводу "оплаты за неработающий телефон" - есть какие-то юридические заморочки, я пока не разобрался в этом, но, как я понимаю, суд может признать недействительным контракт, в котором одна из сторон имеет явное преимущество перед другой, а права другой стороны явно ущемлены.

----------


## Sergey321

Хто підкаже - як додзвонитися до "живого" оператора. На який номер телефону телефонувати? Цікавить власний досвід, а не оф сайт компанії.

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

*Друзі, усіх, хто бажає особисто поспілкуватися з керівництвом компанії, запрошуємо на особисті директорські прийоми! 
З комерційних питань:
14.11.18 з 11:00 до 13:00 м. Харків, вул. Коцарська, 15
14.11.18 з 11:00 до 13:00 м. Львів, вул. Сахарова, 52
15.11.18 з 11:30 до 13:00 м. Одеса, вул. Асташкіна, 29/1*

----------


## ими

> Хто підкаже - як додзвонитися до "живого" оператора. На який номер телефону телефонувати? Цікавить власний досвід, а не оф сайт компанії.


 Доки був в цьому лайні телефонував 099-177-50-50. Хай щастить!

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> Хто підкаже - як додзвонитися до "живого" оператора. На який номер телефону телефонувати? Цікавить власний досвід, а не оф сайт компанії.


 Видимо , ваш номер у них в блоке. 
У нас так же было. Если в подали им заявку  с одного номера, то он блокируется, так как они рассматривают уже заявку и нефиг звонить)

Просто позвоните с другого номера. 
Или напишите им на Фейсбуке в личку.

----------


## stazher

Чудово. Оператор послуги заганя в чооооорний лист  людей, які мають питання до його продукції, за рахунок яких він існує. Це прорив в бізнесі, ось він "секрет успеха".  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Чудово. Оператор послуги заганя в чооооорний лист  людей, які мають питання до його продукції, за рахунок яких він існує. Це прорив в бізнесі, ось він "секрет успеха".


 Вега уже много секретов успеха открыла  за последние 2 года, другим такие секреты и не снились

----------


## France_cosmetics

была сегодня в отделении Веги. Очереди уже не такие сумасшедшие, как были в мае и октябре. Человек 10 за полчаса прошли, работали 3-4 оператора.

----------


## Интернетчик

> была сегодня в отделении Веги. Очереди уже не такие сумасшедшие, как были в мае и октябре. Человек 10 за полчаса прошли, работали 3-4 оператора.


 Постепенно все отключатся и очередей не будет вообще.

----------


## maxss

Был на Веге ADSL 10Мб (в бытность ЦСС) до 2014, все было нормально, служба поддержки не раз выручала - сами перезванивали "У Вас все нормально, неисправность устранилась", 
но за 100Мб в квартиру они заломили неадекватную цену.
Скрипя сердцем подключился к другому провайдеру.
А, тут зашел на сайт Веги --"спецпредложение для Одессы" мой дом в списке установленного нового оборудования, 70(+ 10 аренда оборудования) первый год, затем 140 + IPтелефония бесплатно.
Вообщем решил я вернутся "к родному берегу", тем более если он так приветливо и задешево мне машет рукой.
И, тут угораздило меня почитать комментарии на 2ip.ua, выясняется, что Вега стала главным врагом качественного интернета и будущего финансового благополучия его абонентов.
Хуже только Укртелеком, но его я тоже ненавижу со времен Советской власти и междугороднего переговорного гадюшника на Главпочтамте.
Уважаемый Одесский форум только добавил сомнений в адекватности моего выбора.
Теперь сижу и думаю -- может всё-же это "международный заговор" конкурентов, "зрада" веганенавистников или всё действительно так плохо.

----------


## Часовщик.

И я могу сказать, что когда-то Вега была приличной компанией - в моём случае это был сначала телефон от Фарлеп (96-97 годы, платил за подключение 600 долларов), качество связи резко отличалось в лучшую сторону от Укртелекома, проблем не было вообще никогда... Где-то в 2002-2003 подключил интернет, ADSL - и до конца 2017 года тоже никаких проблем не было... А потом началось - украли кабель, один офис на весь город, сумасшедшие очереди... Посидел я две недели без сети, плюнул и ушёл к Тенету - пока доволен. Противно то, что Вега так подло себя ведёт с бывшими клиентами - ну всё, не хотите или не можете нормально работать, так хотя бы спокойно разойдитесь с людьми, по-человечески, не позорьтесь... Так нет - устроили какое-то паскудство, фу... Видно, хозяин поменялся, прежний нормальный был, а нынешний - сволочь жадная, вроде Петюни нашего... )))

----------


## C2D

> Кто-то в курсе как в эту шаромыжку позвонить и сообщить о нерабочем домашнем телефоне?)))
> Звонил на 7800000 со стационарного (тоже Вега), там комп просит указать контактный номер и пока никто не перезвонил.
> Звонил с мобильного на их мобильный тех. поддержки, там комп просит указать контактный номер, мобильный номер не принимает, стационарный принимает и тоже никто не перезвонил.
> Звонил в фин. отдел (проверить баланс), там комп сообщает баланс на телефоне с которого звоню (он тоже Вега) и всё, ку-ку )))
> Личного кабинета нету. Телефон, который не работает, был установлен ещё когда даже Веги не было, а был Фарлеп.


 Шоб вы понимали, телефон они до сих пор чинят  И ни ответа ни привета, то есть до тех. поддержки дозвониться так и не удалось. На мыло пришло письмо, что "устраняем, ожидаем восстановление 13.11"  :smileflag:

----------


## odessit69

Как -устраняем - они уже так не отвечают,сейчас ответ простой ,медные провода которые в земле мы не восстанавливаем,у вас два варианта или обычный телефон городской через приставку к нему за крупную сумму денег или IP телефония с сохранием вашего номера через ваш смартфон.

----------


## C2D

> Как -устраняем - они уже так не отвечают,сейчас ответ простой ,медные провода которые в земле мы не восстанавливаем,у вас два варианта или обычный телефон городской через приставку к нему за крупную сумму денег или IP телефония с сохранием вашего номера через ваш смартфон.


 Ну я ж не обманываю, могу скопировать всё как пришло от них, дословно.

----------


## Solomon1975

> Вообщем решил я вернутся "к родному берегу", тем более если он так приветливо и задешево мне машет рукой.
> И, тут угораздило меня почитать комментарии на 2ip.ua, выясняется, что Вега стала главным врагом качественного интернета и будущего финансового благополучия его абонентов.
> Хуже только Укртелеком, но его я тоже ненавижу со времен Советской власти и междугороднего переговорного гадюшника на Главпочтамте.
> Уважаемый Одесский форум только добавил сомнений в адекватности моего выбора.
> Теперь сижу и думаю -- может всё-же это "международный заговор" конкурентов, "зрада" веганенавистников или всё действительно так плохо.


 Я с компанией Вегателеком с 2008 года, со времен Фарлепа. Могу отметить по своему опыту, что  была очень уважаемая приличная компания. Услуги Интернет качественные; тех поддержка работала; поломки устранялись оперативно; у компании было несколько офисов для абонентов. Воспоминания самые положительные.

С середины 2017 года, компанию как будто подменили. На миллионный город они оставили только один офис, с двумя операторами. Техническую поддержку практически полностью прекратили, ремонт линий тоже. При этом почти каждый месяц цена на услугу поднималась. Качество отсутствовало. 
Я живу в большом высотном многоквартирном доме. Это не частный сектор, где я был бы единичным пользователем. Тут половина квартир пользовалась услугами Интернет от Веги. Началась череда постоянных обрывов. Любая поломка и Интернет в доме отсутствовал по 8, по 12 дней. Ранним утром дозванивался в тех. поддержку (в другое время было не реально)… оператор принимал заявку,  называл номер, обещал прислать СМС…. Через пару дней снова звоню в поддержку «- Интернет по прежнему отсутствует» и все по новый… оператор опять принимал заявку.. называл номер… обещал СМС и т.д. и т.п.
Потом линию все же чинили. Недели две Интренет был. Потом опять любая поломка и еще дней на 10-12 без Интернета. И так снова и снова. 
Оплата за услуги при этом 100%. Вроде как каждый день пользовался 100 мегабитами. 
 Сейчас практически все у нас отключились от Веги. Многие очередь с ночи занимали, чтобы в офис единственный попасть на отключение. Стояли по 7-8 часов в абонентском пункте.  
По вечерам скорость существующего Интернет падает до минимального уровня. Смотреть видео или посещать сайты с мультимедиа практически нереально. Скорость на ютюб, после девяти вечера – 144 чего то там. Я уже даже не брался звонить в тех поддержку. Просто включал свой смартфон в режим точки доступа и пользовался, для настольного компьютера, мобильным Интернетом. Благо цена на него сейчас заметно упала. По другому, вечером в Интернет не посидишь… час пик у них. 
Такие вот 100 мегабит в секунду… за 160 гривен в месяц.

Очень обидно отношение существующего руководства к своим абонентам. Я с компанией был 11 лет. Никогда не имел задолженностей. Всегда пополнял Интернет на 3 месяца вперед. Никогда не злоупотреблял количеством трафика.

Иногда мне кажется, что руководство Вегателеком, имеет какую-то личную ненависть к своим абонентам. Почему так, понять не могу.
Так что, уважаемый maxss, на ваш вопрос ответил на том опыте, что я имею. А вы делайте выводы…. решайте сами.

----------


## Анна Олегова

У нас тоже вега. Где-то месяц назад тоже были проблемы, но сейчас все исправили. Вроде работает хорошо. Посмотрим как будет дальше

----------


## Морковыч

СегоднЯ

Как отписался выше Часовщик такжэ купил Фарлеп за 600 бакселей по моему в 93 тем , через месяц они счделали 200 но это было давно и неправда...Интернет с 2002 го через модем был сначало ...Отключения были конечно периодически , но я нормльно реагировал на это ,просто отдыхал от интернета...Телефонная связь, как пару лет работает плохо, постоянно перебои и отключения,но  я и не звоню по горордскому практически, номер храню только потому что те, кто живут в Америке знают только этот номер..Стало напрягать в последннен время такое явление как  постоянно растущий счет на абонплату...было 40 гр потом 60 , 80 и теперь 98 гр ..Я платежки осуществляю онлайн и перечислив оплату , взял по привычке трубку телефона..он ответил молчанием..
Долгое время не мог вырваться в офис который переехал с таирова кудато на Гагарина ,вот сегодня прибыв на Гагарина узнал, что там их след простыл..Поехал в Кадоровский дом, вход вновый офис заблокирован строительной тележкой, перепрыгнув через всякие веревки внутри встретил встревоженную и скандалящую  группу людей...Узнал оказывается что  телефон  у многих не работает , принял решение примкнуть к акции и тоже отключил сегодня . 
Интернет оставил и договорилс я на новый расчет со 190 на 133 гр ...
Раздражает что старые клиенты  не пользуются никакими льготами,  в любой отрасли постоянные клиенты 
получают скидки , бонусы  или уважиттельное и внимательное отношение а с Вегой деньги на ветер...

----------


## Miwytka

Сегодня после 15.00 очередь была 5 человек ,полчаса  и мы свободны от Веги  !

----------


## Misteri

> Сегодня после 15.00 очередь была 5 человек ,полчаса  и мы свободны от Веги  !


 скоро там будут только операторы и перекати поле...… почти все абоненты разбежались

----------


## Sergey321

> почти все абоненты разбежались


 А чи є якась статистика?

----------


## Misteri

> А чи є якась статистика?


 новой нет. последняя была вроде до начала этого ада в этой конторе, 2015-2016..... но лучшая статистика была в ЦО на протяжении последних двух лет, многие могли её наблюдать

----------


## vera vera

Добрый вечер, хочу расторгнуть договор, но есть нюанс, он оформлен на брата мужа, который много лет проживает в другой стране. Какие документы нужны мне для расторжения в такой ситуации? Спасибо

----------


## vlad11

Уведомите их заказным письмом с описью о ситуации, через месяц отключите линию и перестаньте платить.

----------


## vera vera

> Уведомите их заказным письмом с описью о ситуации, через месяц отключите линию и перестаньте платить.


 Утключить линию это как, самостоятельно? Простите,  я на понимаю как это все работает. Думала просто перестать платить и меня отключат, но прочитала договор в котором написано что начисляется долг и т.д.

----------


## Часовщик.

> Думала просто перестать платить и меня отключат, но прочитала договор в котором написано что начисляется долг и т.д.


 На кого договор - тот и должен расторгать. Либо нужна доверенность. Это первое. 
Второе. Телефон работает? Если нет - в офис ВЕГИ с паспортом с пропиской, заявление в свободной форме о неработающей линии, подписанную оператором копию со штампом - себе. Пусть чинят. Пока не починят - можно не платить. А чинить не будут. Но и в суде, если что, завизированная копия заявления будет доказательством того, что ВЕГА с такого-то числа не предоставляла услугу и не реагировала на требования клиента решить вопрос.

----------


## ЮМА

Ребята, а какие данные нужно указывать в письме с заявлением на разрыв договора? Я вообще ничего не поняла. Телефон у бабушки, договор муж оформлял на себя, приехал в офис, протолкался сквозь море людей, получил номерок 215-й, плюнул, взял бумажку с адресом, куда писать, теперь требует, чтобы я писала. Но ведь нужно, наверно, не только имя? Какие-то номера счетов, договоров, копии документов, нет? Извините, если глупый вопрос задаю, никогда подобным не занималась. 
П. С. Вижу, пишут, что очереди уже не такие огромные, но муж всё равно требует написать. А чего там вообще писать? Без понятия.

----------


## hius

Очереди реально 20-25 мин, еще 5 мин у оператора и всё.

----------


## vera vera

> На кого договор - тот и должен расторгать. Либо нужна доверенность. Это первое. 
> Второе. Телефон работает? Если нет - в офис ВЕГИ с паспортом с пропиской, заявление в свободной форме о неработающей линии, подписанную оператором копию со штампом - себе. Пусть чинят. Пока не починят - можно не платить. А чинить не будут. Но и в суде, если что, завизированная копия заявления будет доказательством того, что ВЕГА с такого-то числа не предоставляла услугу и не реагировала на требования клиента решить вопрос.


 Доверенность это очень сложно, но попробую, спасибо.

----------


## ЮМА

> Очереди реально 20-25 мин, еще 5 мин у оператора и всё.


 Сказала ему. Обещал заехать, но письмо всё равно, мол, напиши.

----------


## Lilu7

> Добрый вечер, хочу расторгнуть договор, но есть нюанс, он оформлен на брата мужа, который много лет проживает в другой стране. Какие документы нужны мне для расторжения в такой ситуации? Спасибо


 


> Ребята, а какие данные нужно указывать в письме с заявлением на разрыв договора? Я вообще ничего не поняла. Телефон у бабушки, договор муж оформлял на себя, приехал в офис, протолкался сквозь море людей, получил номерок 215-й, плюнул, взял бумажку с адресом, куда писать, теперь требует, чтобы я писала. Но ведь нужно, наверно, не только имя? Какие-то номера счетов, договоров, копии документов, нет? Извините, если глупый вопрос задаю, никогда подобным не занималась. 
> П. С. Вижу, пишут, что очереди уже не такие огромные, но муж всё равно требует написать. А чего там вообще писать? Без понятия.


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&p=70710426&viewfull=1#post70710426

На последних страницах темы кто-то писал, что сейчас нужно ещё оплатить месяц, в течении которого будут рассматривать заявление на отключение. Но это при работающем телефоне.

Лично я писала на почту веги с описанием моей ситуации. У меня на тот момент была поломка на линии уже месяц как. По существу мне не ответили, но написали сумму задолженности к оплате. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *вот такой ответ*[email protected]
13 июл. 2018 г., 08:16
кому: я

Добрый день!
Благодарим Вас за обращение.

Группа по работе с электронными обращениями абонентов подобные 
обращения не отрабатывает. 
Для расторжения договора необходимо обращаться владельцу услуги с 
паспортом в Центр продаж и обслуживания. 
Адреса доступны по ссылке: https://vega.ua/ukr/cpo_odessa .

Сумма задолженности 56.39 грн.

Удачного дня!
--
С уважением,
Группа по работе с электронными обращениями абонентов
Официальная группа компании: 
https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup
Сайт: www.vegatele.com  
Тел: 177

Копию этого чека я и выслала. Ещё и с юристом веги говорила. Она более подробно объяснила что и как писать.

К юристу записалась в поддержке онлайн  на сайте. Ещё проконсультироваться можно в фейсбуке.

Я вообще в заявлении указала только номер своего телефона, потому как договора не нашла.

ПС. У каждого своя ситуация, поэтому лучше предварительно проконсультироваться.

----------


## ЮМА

> *OVN*
> На днях тоже искал для знакомой, сохранилось в почте:
> ================
> Адрес для отправки документов: 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1 .
> ЦПО Vega Telecom
> 
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать :
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> ...


 Странно, а мне почему-то дали адрес киевский, сказали только туда писать. 01011, Киев, переулок Евгена Гуцала, 3, ПрАТ "Фарлеп-Инвест".

----------


## Часовщик.

> Доверенность это очень сложно, но попробую, спасибо.


 Доверенность денег стоит. Если только для ВЕГИ - нецелесообразно. Рекомендую второй вариант. Зафиксируйте факт обращения о неработающем телефоне и забудьте. Никакого суда не будет. )))

----------


## Slava-Slava

А я заменил ADSL модем и пропали обрывы интернета, вот я лось  :smileflag: 
Но только один момент... пинг 3000 это разве нормально? При обычном серфинге это не сильно напрягает...

----------


## Misteri

> А я заменил ADSL модем и пропали обрывы интернета, вот я лось 
> Но только один момент... пинг 3000 это разве нормально? При обычном серфинге это не сильно напрягает...


 норм пинг до 100, и то в зависимости от удалённости сервера ресурса

----------


## Kitty Kat

Прямо не знаю, что делать с Вегой, как от них отцепиться.
В августе пришла, написала заявление, что расторгаю договор на телефон, заплатила за месяц вперед, и думала, что вопрос закрыт.
Но нет. Снова звонят, будто я им должна. Т.е. видно, не отключили, и продолжают начисления.И снова к ним идти надо, я уже и номера телефона не помню, и квитанции все выкинула и договор.
Теперь еще за 4 месяца платить , наверное, придется.
Кидаловкая контора какая-то

----------


## helen_lime

У всех все работает сегодня?

----------


## kovax

> У всех все работает сегодня?


 Все работает. Кроме веги

----------


## Sergey321

Кому треба телефонувати на міські номери і не подобається "вега". Зверніть увагу на ці тарифи.

----------


## matroc1

Тут еще есть смысл писать про проблему с отсутствием доступа к сети интернет?

В чате веги операторы не хотят общаться.




> ⌛Ожидайте пожалуйста соединения с консультантом.
> Ориентировочное время в очереди составляет 2 минуты.


 
А вдруг повезет)
ЛС. 1036793. доступа нет сегодня с 11 утра.


Может кому пригодится, по проспекту Маршала Жукова. 



> (10.12.2018 04:32): Igor:
> По Вашему адресу зафиксирована массовая авария. Специалисты уже занимаются восстановлением услуги.
> (10.12.2018 04:33) Денис:
> Есть ориентировочные сроки устранения проблемы?
> (10.12.2018 04:33): Igor:
> Денис, прошу прощения, на данный момент нет, так как ситуация аварийная.

----------


## helen_lime

Интернет появился в районе 16 часов , операторы на связь вышли , но стали морозиться, типа проверьте правильность подключения кабеля в роутер и исключить поломку в квартире

----------


## fantom

> Интернет появился в районе 16 часов , операторы на связь вышли , но стали морозиться, типа проверьте правильность подключения кабеля в роутер и исключить поломку в квартире


 Интересно что заставляет юзеров Веги колоться, но продолжать есть кактус? Рядом нет других провайдеров?

----------


## helen_lime

> Интересно что заставляет юзеров Веги колоться, но продолжать есть кактус? Рядом нет других провайдеров?


 Пользуюсь ими год , это первый раз столь длительное отключение по моему адресу , плюс акционная цена95 грн в месяц - пока это  заставляет быть здесь , до этого было Сохо- качество услуг было намного хуже и выше цена

----------


## fantom

> Пользуюсь ими год , это первый раз столь длительное отключение по моему адресу , плюс акционная цена95 грн в месяц - пока это  заставляет быть здесь , до этого было Сохо- качество услуг было намного хуже и выше цена


 Закончится акция, переходите на Инфомир.

----------


## helen_lime

> Закончится акция, переходите на Инфомир.


 Спасибо, пойду ознакомлюсь с их предложениями

----------


## vlad11

> Интересно что заставляет юзеров Веги колоться, но продолжать есть кактус? Рядом нет других провайдеров?


 На моей точке, кроме Тенета и Веги есть только ICN, который не хочет воздушку витой парой делать, а только воздушку 10 метров оптикой.
И потом у себя медик в медь и в коммутатор.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

Новый способ вымогательства от Веги)

Чтобы не стоять в той очереди на Асташкина, мы отправляли им заказное письмо об отказе от услуг.
Они на него ничего не ответили в течение нескольких месяцев.
Но слали счета то 360 грн., то 60 грн. Хотя перед отказом, мы оплатили месяц вперед, случайно правда. 
Недавно муж им позвонил, сказали, что у вас в аренде наше оборудование, поэтому Договор не расторгнут.
Когда мы переподключались (оптику протягивали), и менеджер и мастера и Акт о подключении - все говорили, что в стоимость подключения входит все необходимое.
И работа мастеров и оптоволокно и стоимость указана новая в месяц. Ничего об аренде там не написано.
Аренду оборудования вдруг стали начислять ЧЕРЕЗ ГОД после подключения. Через год! по 60 грн. за адаптер.

А теперь, звонит робот и говорит с вас 1800 грн. , так как мы передали вам его в собственность )))))
То есть мне было продано оборудование, потом оно же передано в аренду, а теперь еще раз продано мне без моего согласия на покупку ))))
Как называется сделка, при которой потребитель не собирался покупать, но ему насильно передали в собственность товар? ))
Я подозреваю, что аренда оборудования была придумана, чтобы не расторгать договор и продолжать начисления каждый месяц)

На сервисную почту, я стала подозревать, отвечают коллекторы, так как манера общения необычная. 

Вега перешла к самоуправству и вымогательству ?

----------


## matroc1

> Интересно что заставляет юзеров Веги колоться, но продолжать есть кактус? Рядом нет других провайдеров?


 Подключен к матрице с 2004 года, с перерывами в 5 лет, пока комстар - > мтс -> не купила вега)
Кабеля и структура матрицы начали лажать в доме к 2010 году, примерно. 
Переключился на оптоволокно комстара и оно вроде как работает до сих пор.
В год около 4 аварий, на 1 сутки, это терпимо пока.

Пользовался Тенетом пару лет, вроде неплохо, но пинги выше чем у линии комстара. (правда тогда на витой паре был)
На второй квартире Сохо, за 1.5 года может разок отваливалась на пол дня - терпимо. 
По качеству соединения примерно, как вега.

----------


## sabishii

> Кому треба телефонувати на міські номери і не подобається "вега". Зверніть увагу на ці тарифи.


 Пойди вложи себе ствол в рот и спусти курок.
И fantom-а с собой захвати.

----------


## sabishii

> Новый способ вымогательства от Веги)
> 
> Чтобы не стоять в той очереди на Асташкина, мы отправляли им заказное письмо об отказе от услуг.
> Они на него ничего не ответили в течение нескольких месяцев.
> Но слали счета то 360 грн., то 60 грн. Хотя перед отказом, мы оплатили месяц вперед, случайно правда. 
> Недавно муж им позвонил, сказали, что у вас в аренде наше оборудование, поэтому Договор не расторгнут.
> Когда мы переподключались (оптику протягивали), и менеджер и мастера и Акт о подключении - все говорили, что в стоимость подключения входит все необходимое.
> И работа мастеров и оптоволокно и стоимость указана новая в месяц. Ничего об аренде там не написано.
> Аренду оборудования вдруг стали начислять ЧЕРЕЗ ГОД после подключения. Через год! по 60 грн. за адаптер.
> ...


 Вега работает как обычное предприятие на Украине. Вымогательство, беззаконие, мошенничество, невыполнение обязательств. Мне до сих пор письма счастья приходят уже после расторжения договора. Пытаются заставить включить счётчик по-новой видимо.

Я бы вам посоветовал запастись терпением, поехать лично и разобраться с ними на месте.

----------


## Sergey321

> Пойди вложи себе ствол в рот и спусти курок.
> И fantom-а с собой захвати.


 А ще раз і по людські можна?
Я показав, що є нові недорогі тарифи, особливо тим, кому лише телефонувати треба. І тут таке безкультур'я.
Можна простою мовою пояснити, що і як?

----------


## rakywok

Народ, у кого оптика, у вас что за конвертеры стоят и где брали? А то у меня ещё Комстаровский Телетек, но в Веге сказали что он уже мой. Вот думаю если гавкнется, чего делать? Вега свои какие то даёт в аренду/продаёт? Чтоб потом неделю не сидеть без инета с их сервисом.
Спасибо.

Пы.Сы.
Решил написать в чат.
Сказали топать только в офис с этим вопросом, они даже не в курсе о наличии. Купить у них новый 240 грн или аренда 10 грн. 
Вроде можно купить свой какой хочу, настроек типа нет, просто воткнуть провод. Если это действительно так, то ок.

----------


## vlad11

Уточните у них только длину волны или тип А/B медиаконвертора.
А насчет - воткнуть - врут они, им надо VLAN перенастроить.

----------


## vlad11

В общем, чинила мне Вега два обрыва оптики почти месяц. 
И не успело пройти 18 часов, как заблочили интернет, на оплату декабря не хватало 8 грн.
После жалобы в ТП - прислали акт сверки, зачем-то за весь период (с мая 2015).
И указали  адрес для документов -  *вулиця Боженка, д.19/В, Одеса, 65098*
Пишите туда заявы на расторжения договоров.  :smileflag:

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> Народ, у кого оптика, у вас что за конвертеры стоят и где брали? А то у меня ещё Комстаровский Телетек, но в Веге сказали что он уже мой. Вот думаю если гавкнется, чего делать? Вега свои какие то даёт в аренду/продаёт? Чтоб потом неделю не сидеть без инета с их сервисом.
> Спасибо.
> 
> Пы.Сы.
> Решил написать в чат.
> Сказали топать только в офис с этим вопросом, они даже не в курсе о наличии. Купить у них новый 240 грн или аренда 10 грн. 
> Вроде можно купить свой какой хочу, настроек типа нет, просто воткнуть провод. Если это действительно так, то ок.


 Аренда 10 грн?

Я вот немного выше написала, об истории с адаптером , они поставили HG8010 GPON ONU Huawei . Не знаю, это то же самое? В него оптика подключается.
Когда Оптику клали, дали в Акте стоимость подключения, сказали, что в нее входит все оборудование. 
Через ГОД начали прибавлять к абонплате 60 грн. Сказали конвертер стал в аренде )
Теперь мы с ними расстались ,требуют 1800 грн.

----------


## LittLe_Leo

> В общем, чинила мне Вега два обрыва оптики почти месяц. 
> И не успело пройти 18 часов, как заблочили интернет, на оплату декабря не хватало 8 грн.
> После жалобы в ТП - прислали акт сверки, зачем-то за весь период (с мая 2015).
> И указали  адрес для документов -  *вулиця Боженка, д.19/В, Одеса, 65098*
> Пишите туда заявы на расторжения договоров.


 А как же их центр на Асташкина? Переехали что ли. Я заглядывала туда пару дней назад, там все на месте.

----------


## sav12

> Уточните у них только длину волны или тип А/B медиаконвертора.
> А насчет - воткнуть - врут они, им надо VLAN перенастроить.


 Врут, конечно, я один мультик поменял на такой же и не смог добиться его инициализации. Эти дебилы не умеют настраивать Комстаровские свитчи.

----------


## Mibi

Уважаемые сотрудники Вега, прокомментируйте ситуацию.
На нашем предприятии подключен интернет от Вега.
Подключение осуществляется через маршрутизатор циско.
Сегодня решил подключится напрямую кабелем в ПК.
Вот что мне выдало буквально через 1 минуту после подключения напрямую.


Что там у вас нахр#н творится?
Я могу это считать актом агрессии с вашей стороны?

----------


## vlad11

Тут сотрудники Веги не появляются, но я могу ответить.
Нечего голой жопой включать компьютер в Интернет! Никто вам не будет фильтровать порты подключения.

P.S. Хотя у меня уже который год Вега фильтрует TCP на 53 порту, из-за этого приходится по ipv6 обновлять ДНС зоны ...

----------


## asrover

так 185.130.212.68 это не веговский айпишник. Проверьте в Гугле чей

----------


## Dmitry76

У Веги вообще какой тип включения? DHCP (IPoE) или PPPOE? Mac сбрасывать не надо при вклчючении нового устройства? Сейчас в квартире только кабель после квартиранта, я даже и не знаю есть ли линк. Зватра буду пробовать включиться.

----------


## orinoko

У Веги тип подключение PPPoE. Это к вам постучались из Москвы. Ко мне на роутер тоже стучат все кому не лень и порты сканируют. Причём фигурируют также и веговские адреса со взломанными микротиками и за которыми не смотрят хозяева.
Не знаю как у вас, но у меня нет привязки по МАС-у

----------


## vlad11

> так 185.130.212.68 это не веговский айпишник. Проверьте в Гугле чей


 Та я вижу чей этот IP.
Вы лучше почитайте подробности про угрозу CVE-2017-0144.

----------


## orinoko

> Та я вижу чей этот IP.
> Вы лучше почитайте подробности про угрозу CVE-2017-0144.


 Я на роутере тоже постоянно фиксирую попытки доступа с разных адресов по разным портам с поиском уязвимостей - uPnP, SMB, HTTP, FTP, SSH. Иногда пытаются подобрать пароль к роутеру. Это нормально, хотя и неприятно, но ничего не поделать.

----------


## Mibi

> Тут сотрудники Веги не появляются, но я могу ответить.
> Нечего голой жопой включать компьютер в Интернет! Никто вам не будет фильтровать порты подключения.
> 
> P.S. Хотя у меня уже который год Вега фильтрует TCP на 53 порту, из-за этого приходится по ipv6 обновлять ДНС зоны ...


 
на микротике и циске у меня правило: закрываю все к чертям!  а потом открываю  только то что нужно.

----------


## vlad11

> на микротике и циске у меня правило: закрываю все к чертям!  а потом открываю  только то что нужно.


 До первой серьезной жалобы с последствиями.

У меня практика - закрываем специфичное по списку и разрешаем все.
Далее - по пожеланию клиента ( им, обычно, все равно).

----------


## Kiticat

Некачественное предоставление услуг. Вместо 24 Мб у меня 1,5 Мб, а часто еще ниже, частые "обрывы", телефон не работал больше 2-х месяцев-несмотря на заявку. Расторжение договора- приличная очередь. Наконец перешел на другого провайдера- 50 Мб, работает стабильно, цена меньше. Жалею, что раньше не отказался от их услуг.

----------


## Mibi

> До первой серьезной жалобы с последствиями.
> 
> У меня практика - закрываем специфичное по списку и разрешаем все.
> Далее - по пожеланию клиента ( им, обычно, все равно).


 та вроде за 20 лет последствий не было  :smileflag:  я не провайдер, я так, админ. я учитываю все потребности сотрудников и предприятия, 
если это не противоречит безопасности и корпоративным требованиям.
На дилерских предприятиях обычно все закрыто. Обычно пару пробросов по портам, впн. вход на маршрутизатор закрыт, только через телнет с сертификатом в циске ну или на микротике через винбокс.

----------


## Mibi

> Некачественное предоставление услуг. Вместо 24 Мб у меня 1,5 Мб, а часто еще ниже, частые "обрывы", телефон не работал больше 2-х месяцев-несмотря на заявку. Расторжение договора- приличная очередь. Наконец перешел на другого провайдера- 50 Мб, работает стабильно, цена меньше. Жалею, что раньше не отказался от их услуг.


 на прошлой неделе был на Асташкина, куча людей приходит и все отключат телефоны и интернет от Веги.

----------


## MIMKINA

Новый рынок, Новосельского, минут 10 как пропал линк...

----------


## MIMKINA

Чат Веги ответил о массовой проблеме и срок до суток...

----------


## Sergey321

Хто підкаже - скільки зараз мінімальна плата за телефон та окремо за DSL. Треба для порівняння.

----------


## Дмитрий Китель

Быстрое подключение! Отличный сервис компании. Скорость интернета всегда соответствует заявленной, благодарен за данную услугу.

----------


## Italis

> Быстрое подключение! Отличный сервис компании. Скорость интернета всегда соответствует заявленной, благодарен за данную услугу.


 Как то попахивает ваш пост не вкусно, только зарегестрировались и давай восхвалять )) У меня почти месяц проблему решить не могут !!! Оставил повторно заявку и нихрена решить не могут !

----------


## Italis

> Чат Веги ответил о массовой проблеме и срок до суток...


 Поспешу вас обрадовать, из личного опыта, от часа до суток это стандартная отговорка, за это время в лучшем случае проверять дистанционно  и перегрузят порты на своём оборудовании, в лучшем случае найдут саму причину, на устранение до 3-х суток в обычное время но так как на носу праздники ... В Общем удачи вам, я жду практически месяц и не известно когда они заменят свой медный каскад !!!

----------


## fantom

> Быстрое подключение! Отличный сервис компании. Скорость интернета всегда соответствует заявленной, благодарен за данную услугу.


 Веговские боты туповаты. Хоть бы до этого десяток нейтральных сообщений запостил. Только подключился и уже знает, что "скорость интернета всегда соответствует заявленной".

----------


## Misteri

> Веговские боты туповаты. Хоть бы до этого десяток нейтральных сообщений запостил. Только подключился и уже знает, что "скорость интернета всегда соответствует заявленной".


 обновят им ПО и пофиксят этот баг) если бабло на обновление дадут)

----------


## Весняна

Здравствуйте! Тут когда-то отвечал от Веги представитель.
Что с заявкой №3259259? С 23 октября никак починить не можете. N-я поломка за год.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Здравствуйте! Тут когда-то отвечал от Веги представитель.
> Что с заявкой №3259259? С 23 октября никак починить не можете. N-я поломка за год.


  Его уже тут давно нет.

----------


## vlad11

По всем проблема обращайтесь в Фейсбук, там более оперативная и вменяемая тех-поддержка.

----------


## melancholic

Кто может объяснить, почему на сайте Веги нет тарифов на Интернет? Так часто приходится менять, что не вывешивают?

----------


## pahaniche

> Кто может объяснить, почему на сайте Веги нет тарифов на Интернет? Так часто приходится менять, что не вывешивают?


 позориться не хотят  :smileflag:

----------


## EmperorVally

Работал в фарлепе в свое время. Задавайте ваши ответы. Помогу советом по проблемным местам.

----------


## EmperorVally

> У Веги вообще какой тип включения? DHCP (IPoE) или PPPOE? Mac сбрасывать не надо при вклчючении нового устройства? Сейчас в квартире только кабель после квартиранта, я даже и не знаю есть ли линк. Зватра буду пробовать включиться.


 По разному бывает. В FTTC FTTB зонах пппое, иногда дхцп для вип клиентов, в FTTH изначально подключали по пппое, и быстро на динамику переключились. GEPON весь по динамике.

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

Кто еще не знал, то VEGA выдает абонентам сим-карты от Lifecell бесплатно и будет начислять 5 ГБ мобильного интернета ежемесячно без дополнительных оплат.
https://vega.ua/files/mobile_internet_inst_ua.pdf

----------


## pahaniche

> Кто еще не знал, то VEGA выдает абонентам сим-карты от Lifecell бесплатно и будет начислять 5 ГБ мобильного интернета ежемесячно без дополнительных оплат.
> https://vega.ua/files/mobile_internet_inst_ua.pdf


  хорошая попытка  :smileflag: 
а для бизнес и корпоративного сегмента они сколько штук выдают?

----------


## Rezpect

Подскажите, пожалуйста
Сегодня накрылся роутер, без него никак, дома мать болеющая ей без интернета совсем никак
Подскажите хороший роутер до 1000 грн чтобы не было танцев с бубном при настойке Веги
Пока присматриваюсь к Роутер Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4C

----------


## Misteri

> Подскажите, пожалуйста
> Сегодня накрылся роутер, без него никак, дома мать болеющая ей без интернета совсем никак
> Подскажите хороший роутер до 1000 грн чтобы не было танцев с бубном при настойке Веги
> Пока присматриваюсь к Роутер Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4C


 советую серию keenetic, там от 750 и выше Вся линейка роутеров

----------


## RECON05

> Пока присматриваюсь к Роутер Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4C


 У меня сяоми ми-мини, работает третий год. Тьфу-тьфу. Даже забыл где он находится)))

----------


## odessit69

Если роутер стоит в небольшой квартире достаточно самого дешевого ТП Линка TP Link 740 n  https://rozetka.com.ua/156837/p156837/

----------


## Rezpect

Спасибо, почитаем, изучим

----------


## Rezpect

Еще вопрос - где-то на Таирова есть центры обслуживания клиентов или только на Асташкина?

----------


## Misteri

> Еще вопрос - где-то на Таирова есть центры обслуживания клиентов или только на Асташкина?


 только Асташкина

----------


## МИЛА-2015

Подскажите, как добиться пересчёта абон. платы. С апреля 2018г. не работает телефон. По заявкам ничего не делают. А абон плату начисляют ежемесячно. Дозвониться никуда нельзя. Только автоответчик

----------


## fantom

> Подскажите, как добиться пересчёта абон. платы. С апреля 2018г. не работает телефон. По заявкам ничего не делают. А абон плату начисляют ежемесячно. Дозвониться никуда нельзя. Только автоответчик


 Бегите оттуда.

----------


## odessit69

У Вас 2 варианта ..идти на Асташкина и там или отключится совсем от Веги или временно отключить телефон но это если они обещают что со временем восстановят проводную связь по вашей телефонной линии.

----------


## 2017

пардон, 
а скоко щас у вега абонплата, за телефон?

----------


## vitalik084

раскажу свою историю в кратце. был Абонентом ВЕГА с 2006 года.. Изначально был только телефон (еще ЦСС, затем интернет, в конце оптика + телевиденье) Пригород Одессы, не буду уточнять где. В 2015 начались постоянные поломки..  с горем пополам устраняли, семья терпела и ждала.. Но как то в один чудный момент один из моих соседей, через пару домов решил подклюиться к интернету ВЕГА, и счастливым абонентом Веги, который от этого пострадал стал Я. Соседа подключили , а у меня пропал интернет. Так как  быстрей всего решать вопросы на прямую с монтажниками, а не менеджментом Веги, выловил на районе одного из их сотрудников (точнее сотрудника какой-то подрядной организации, которая выполняет работы для Веги), осуществляющего монтаж или ремонт (неважно), объяснил проблему, попросил глянуть почему нет интернета, так как обрыва не было.. Он за вознаграждение согласился, залез в распределительный ящик и говорит: ах ДА!!! у нас не было деталей, переходников каких-то для подключения нового абонента и одного из абонентов отрубили, а нового подключили, так как нужно было выполнить заявку  на подключение.. ЗАНОВЕС))) и так появляетсю новые абоненты Веги, а старые сидят без интернета, подают заявки на востановление связи и ждут.. ждут.. ждут... при этмом еще платят абоненскую плату, так как не требуют  приостановки услуги или перерасчета за период отсутствия связи.. Ждал 8 месяцев... операторы говорили, что-то сломалось в Вашем распределительном ящике и джем оборудования, пока закупим, оплатим, поставим, установим.. Подключился в Весттелекому.. за Вегу забыл.. проходит полтора года смотрю в личном кабинете начинает снова начисляться абон. плата за интернет.. Звоню в оператору.. Выясняю этот вопрос, оказывается мне востановили интернет через 1,5 года и снова я обязан за него платить.. Расторгнуть договор получилось лишь спустя 3 месяца волокиты и то путем отправки в Вегу (на Киев в главный офис и в Одессу на Асташкина) письменного уведомления о досрочном расторжении Договора)... + соответственно с оплатой образовавшейся задолженности около 800 грн. и оплатой абон.платы за один месяц на перед.. Если кто еще пользуется Вегой.. ждите приключений на свою Ж..

----------


## Интернетчик

> раскажу свою историю в кратце. был Абонентом ВЕГА с 2006 года.. Изначально был только телефон (еще ЦСС, затем интернет, в конце оптика + телевиденье) Пригород Одессы, не буду уточнять где. В 2015 начались постоянные поломки..  с горем пополам устраняли, семья терпела и ждала.. Но как то в один чудный момент один из моих соседей, через пару домов решил подклюиться к интернету ВЕГА, и счастливым абонентом Веги, который от этого пострадал стал Я. Соседа подключили , а у меня пропал интернет. Так как  быстрей всего решать вопросы на прямую с монтажниками, а не менеджментом Веги, выловил на районе одного из их сотрудников (точнее сотрудника какой-то подрядной организации, которая выполняет работы для Веги), осуществляющего монтаж или ремонт (неважно), объяснил проблему, попросил глянуть почему нет интернета, так как обрыва не было.. Он за вознаграждение согласился, залез в распределительный ящик и говорит: ах ДА!!! у нас не было деталей, переходников каких-то для подключения нового абонента и одного из абонентов отрубили, а нового подключили, так как нужно было выполнить заявку  на подключение.. ЗАНОВЕС))) и так появляетсю новые абоненты Веги, а старые сидят без интернета, подают заявки на востановление связи и ждут.. ждут.. ждут... при этмом еще платят абоненскую плату, так как не требуют  приостановки услуги или перерасчета за период отсутствия связи.. Ждал 8 месяцев... операторы говорили, что-то сломалось в Вашем распределительном ящике и джем оборудования, пока закупим, оплатим, поставим, установим.. Подключился в Весттелекому.. за Вегу забыл.. проходит полтора года смотрю в личном кабинете начинает снова начисляться абон. плата за интернет.. Звоню в оператору.. Выясняю этот вопрос, оказывается мне востановили интернет через 1,5 года и снова я обязан за него платить.. Расторгнуть договор получилось лишь спустя 3 месяца волокиты и то путем отправки в Вегу (на Киев в главный офис и в Одессу на Асташкина) письменного уведомления о досрочном расторжении Договора)... + соответственно с оплатой образовавшейся задолженности около 800 грн. и оплатой абон.платы за один месяц на перед.. Если кто еще пользуется Вегой.. ждите приключений на свою Ж..


 Бежать от них всем нужно!

----------


## vlad11

> Пригород Одессы, не буду уточнять где.


 Шевченко или Красноселки.
Весттелеком контора не лучше. При случае, спрыгните к более стабильному оператору.

----------


## sav12

Интересная вакансия в веге:
https://rabota.ua/company320748/vacancy7466676?utm_source=jobalert&utm_medium=emai  l&utm_campaign=jobalert_1_active_44-90_offer&sId=185140755&date=24.01.2019&user=13df60  07d5aa448a88c5e45cbbe3226a&al=1
Все обязанности сводятся к демонтажу кабелей и оборудования.

----------


## odessit69

Набирают рабочих на демонтаж кабелей и оборудования ..так так и есть ,больше половины города отключено от проводного телефона и интернета ,сами получается демонтируют медный кабель ,не оставлять же его под землёй, а куда его будут использовать это вопрос?

----------


## Дария

Они изобретают мифические долги, переуступают их какой-то компании по их выбиванию, и начинают рассылать письма с угрозами. В надежде, что нервы дрогнут и таки да, заплатят.

----------


## adapt

Чтоб вы понимали дно этой компании. Вот аудиозапись моего разговора с ними
Аудиозапись разговора
------
Я не знаю на что они надеются)
Буду выкладывать дальше их разговоры со мной)

----------


## СЧАСТЬЕ В МОДЕ

Добрый день. У меня история, как у многих здесь)) В марте 2018 дала заявку на ремонт интернета, было это в первых числах марта)) Ремонт осуществили в конце мая)) Не став дожидаться я перешла на интернет Киевстар все в том же марте. В Веге у меня была переплата за два месяца, которую они списали, дальше я платить не стала, тк по своей наивности думала если не платить интернет отключат и все)) А не тут то было ... Дальше история как у всех, абон плата продолжала капать, при этом статус в личном кабинете стоит приастоновлен. Оператор на мой вопрос - интернет продолжает работать даже без оплаты, говорит да! Я говорю вы видите, что человек не платит и все равно не отключаете интернет? говорит да! Но так не одна компания не делает)) Да и в Веге мне раньше не хватило 3 грн, на следующий день интернета не было! Суть не в этом. Ехать на Асташкина у меня нет ни времени ни желания, отправлю заказное письмо, долг за то, что не пользовалась их интернетом оплачивать не буду. В конце концов можно у них потребовать распечатку использованного трафика интернета. Будет 0 с марта. Вопрос такой - с кого то реально через суд взыскали задолженность? и через сколько списывается мнимая задолженность? И на сколько это вообще законно? Какая абон плата? У меня их оборудования нет. Знаю что знакомой отключили телефон за неуплату в одностороннем порядке! И никто у нее так ничего и не выбил!

----------


## Часовщик.

> Вопрос такой - с кого то реально через суд взыскали задолженность? ... И на сколько это вообще законно? ... Знаю что знакомой отключили телефон за неуплату в одностороннем порядке! И никто у нее так ничего и не выбил!


 ПОКА ещё ни с кого не взыскали. В дальнейшем, вероятнее всего, ВЕГА продаст "проблемные" долги коллекторам за 10-30% от номинала. И те начнут кошмарить бывших абонентов. Слабонервные заплатят. Коллекторы заработают. ВЕГА не в минусе, потому как "долги" были только на бумаге, реально же услуги не оказывались. Рецепт против этого один - железные нервы. Реально НИКТО НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО за неуплату "долга" не сделает. Ни ВЕГА, ни коллектора в суд не пойдут, т. к. там проиграют. А без решения суда взыскать принудительно ничего нельзя. Кстати. Теоретически, в суд они обратиться, всё-таки, могут - по "упрощённому сценарию", т. н. приказное производство. Такие дела суд рассматривает заочно, без вызова сторон. Решение 100% будет не в пользу абонента. Однако, такое решение так же легко отменяется судом, как и принимается. Для отмены достаточно в срок 10 дней с даты получения судебного решения (когда расписались о вручении и указали число) написать в тот же суд заявление о несогласии с решением, по причине необоснованности претензий взыскателя, поскольку услуга, фактически, не предоставлялась. Судья будет ОБЯЗАН отменить судебный приказ, поскольку имеет место быть правовой спор, что требует рассмотрения дела в классическом судебном процессе, с вызовом сторон и т. д. Заявление об отмене судебного приказа - бесплатное. Началом отсчёта 10-дневного срока на подачу заявления считается не дата, когда судья выдал приказ, а дата, когда "должник" получил этот приказ на руки, в чём и расписался. Промежуток между вынесением решения и вручением его - может быть от месяца до года. После отмены приказа никто больше ни в какой суд не пойдёт.

----------


## СЧАСТЬЕ В МОДЕ

> ПОКА ещё ни с кого не взыскали. В дальнейшем, вероятнее всего, ВЕГА продаст "проблемные" долги коллекторам за 10-30% от номинала. И те начнут кошмарить бывших абонентов. Слабонервные заплатят. Коллекторы заработают. ВЕГА не в минусе, потому как "долги" были только на бумаге, реально же услуги не оказывались. Рецепт против этого один - железные нервы. Реально НИКТО НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО за неуплату "долга" не сделает. Ни ВЕГА, ни коллектора в суд не пойдут, т. к. там проиграют. А без решения суда взыскать принудительно ничего нельзя. Кстати. Теоретически, в суд они обратиться, всё-таки, могут - по "упрощённому сценарию", т. н. приказное производство. Такие дела суд рассматривает заочно, без вызова сторон. Решение 100% будет не в пользу абонента. Однако, такое решение так же легко отменяется судом, как и принимается. Для отмены достаточно в срок 10 дней с даты получения судебного решения (когда расписались о вручении и указали число) написать в тот же суд заявление о несогласии с решением, по причине необоснованности претензий взыскателя, поскольку услуга, фактически, не предоставлялась. Судья будет ОБЯЗАН отменить судебный приказ, поскольку имеет место быть правовой спор, что требует рассмотрения дела в классическом судебном процессе, с вызовом сторон и т. д. Заявление об отмене судебного приказа - бесплатное. Началом отсчёта 10-дневного срока на подачу заявления считается не дата, когда судья выдал приказ, а дата, когда "должник" получил этот приказ на руки, в чём и расписался. Промежуток между вынесением решения и вручением его - может быть от месяца до года. После отмены приказа никто больше ни в какой суд не пойдёт.


  Спасибо за ответ! Я так и думала)) письмо отправила вчера, дальше будем видеть... они мне кажется и сами понимают, что заплатят у кого нервы послабее)) А в пракуротуру например можно заявление написать на них?

----------


## C2D

> Набирают рабочих на демонтаж кабелей и оборудования ..так так и есть ,больше половины города отключено от проводного телефона и интернета ,сами получается демонтируют медный кабель ,не оставлять же его под землёй, а куда его будут использовать это вопрос?


 Прикол в том, что большую часть того кабеля и не они прокладывали. Ну сдадут барыгам, которые металл принимают. Может насобирают своему феодалу на бак бензина.

----------


## Pavel

А народ дальше подключается))

----------


## Часовщик.

> А в прокуратуру например можно заявление написать на них?


 Не предмет. Суть заявления - не чинят телефон? )))
Пока нет правонарушения, не стоит беспокоить органы, там тоже люди работают. Вот если начнутся наезды коллекторов - тогда в полицию. Заявление о вымогательстве с указанием номеров, откуда были звонки. А пока можно сходить с паспортом и договором в Службу защиты прав потребителей, Старопортофранковская, 8, я вот всё собираюсь, да так и не дошли ноги...

----------


## саша75

Лежим

----------


## Dilaila

Че лежим, не в курсе? Все лампочки на свитче исправно мигают..

----------


## саша75

Лампочки мигают,интернета нет в центре

----------


## kovax

Таирово тоже нет

----------


## саша75

Уже пару дней как интернет глючил,сегодня лег полностью!!!

----------


## vlad11

Лежим, похоже,  биллинг лег и коммутаторы спутали вланы пользователей  :smileflag:

----------


## aleksnas

Нежинская, оптика горит, но интернета нет

----------


## MIMKINA

Не связано ли это с отключением воды по всему городу?!

----------


## саша75

> Не связано ли это с отключением воды по всему городу?!


 Гениально!!!

----------


## MIMKINA

> Гениально!!!


 Затопить ничего не могло?

----------


## kovax

> Они изобретают мифические долги, переуступают их какой-то компании по их выбиванию, и начинают рассылать письма с угрозами. В надежде, что нервы дрогнут и таки да, заплатят.


 Я был ещё в более абсурдной ситуации.
На юр лицо были телефоны от веги на двух лицевых счетах, на одну и ту же фирму. Часть телефонов была отключена с посещением абонотдела, оставили на тот момент три номера.
Через несколько лет начали наяривают коллекторы, за какой-то долг что-то около 50 грн. Стало интересно, оказывается Вега продала наш долг (около 10 (!) Грн не знаю за что) коллекторам, а те уже добавили сверху за свое участие.
Т.е. я оставался клиентом, платил за услуги, никто никогда не просил этих денег, а мой откуда то нарисовавший долг продали коллекторам.

----------


## orinoko

> Гениально!!!


 Ты не понял.  :smileflag:  В операторской нет воды, и им нечем лить в уши клиентам, поэтому отключились и не работают.

----------


## саша75

Говно Вега все,умерла!

----------


## kovax

Техподдержка утверждает, что у меня локальная проблема. Массовую поломку отрицают.

----------


## C2D

> Техподдержка утверждает, что у меня локальная проблема. Массовую поломку отрицают.


 Ну у них просто пол-города локальных поломок сейчас.

----------


## Misteri

> Техподдержка утверждает, что у меня локальная проблема. Массовую поломку отрицают.


 в понимании работников веги, вега это межгалактическая корпорация по предоставлению нанотехнологического интернета между солнечными системами. (не зря ведь они называли её в честь звезды) 


> Ве́га (α Лиры, α Lyr) — самая яркая звезда в созвездии Лиры, пятая по яркости звезда ночного неба и вторая (после Арктура) — в Северном полушарии, третья по яркости звезда (после Сириуса и Арктура)


 поэтому отсутствие инета в каком то маленьком поселении с мизерным населением в 1млн это лишь локальная проблема.

----------


## fantom

На Веге мазохисты сидят?

----------


## MIMKINA

> Техподдержка утверждает, что у меня локальная проблема. Массовую поломку отрицают.


 Не, мне в чате  только что ответили, что массовая авария, ожидайте.

----------


## саша75

> Не, мне в чате  только что ответили, что массовая авария, ожидайте.


 Да,да ожидайте))))))с моря погоды,я сегодня мимо проезжал расторгнул договор!!!

----------


## Corban_jum

Таирова лежит , если кому интересно

----------


## orinoko

> На Веге мазохисты сидят?


 У нас доступны только Вега и Соборка. Заведены обе. Сейчас на Соборке, но нужны две линии. Мы мазохисты? или может перестанем грубить? До сегодняшней проблемы 2 года не было вопросов к работе

----------


## vlad11

У меня на одной точке только Стрим и Тенет. Тоже обе линии заведены. Из альтернатив только ICN и он упорно хочет оптику завести по космической цене. Жду от них воздушку.

----------


## orinoko

Так и я ж о том. у каждого свои особенности и доступные провайдеры. Но обязательно надо зайти сюда кому то альтернативно одарённому и оставить свой вонючий след.

Кстати, в 20.50 у нас в центре интернет появился.

----------


## corso

На Таирова интернет появился?

----------


## kovax

> На Таирова интернет появился?


 у меня да

----------


## мэлс

> Так и я ж о том. у каждого свои особенности и доступные провайдеры. Но обязательно надо зайти сюда кому то альтернативно одарённому и оставить свой вонючий след.
> 
> Кстати, в 20.50 у нас в центре интернет появился.


 в центре где? у нас весь день не было,авария на линии,примерное время было в 12 дня,но увы.Как люди пользуются таким инетом?

----------


## orinoko

> в центре где? у нас весь день не было,авария на линии,примерное время было в 12 дня,но увы.Как люди пользуются таким инетом?


 В центре на Пушкинской. Инет пропал 05.02 в 03.39, появился в 20.50
Этим интернетом мы отлично пользуемся, наверное удачная точка подключения. Скорость 100/100 Мбит за 160 грн. У той же Саны за 50/50 нужно выложить 250 грн. Последняя проблема была из-за умирающего старого медика пару лет назад.

----------


## sl2sl

сраная вега, второй день нет интернета, ильфа и петрова

----------


## orinoko

А что говорят по телефону ТП ?

----------


## sl2sl

мне сказали что как починят так позвонят, второй день мозги компостируют рукожопы

----------


## sl2sl

четвертый день морозятся выродки с веги , интернета нет, ильфа и петрова

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Ну ждите, ждите...

----------


## odessit69

Так у Веги нет ремонтников по городам ,ведь эта компания охватывает все города страны,мало того если кабель телефонный или медный проложен под землёй,они набирают мастеров для его демонтажа..Молдаванка с весны прошлого года уже отключена по причине воровства телефонного кабеля ,потому ждать починки можно долго,альтернатива переход на другого провайдера интернета

----------


## Anna_P

День добрый. Может ли кто-то поделиться кратко информацией, какая схема действий этой компании в случае наличия "долга" за свои (реально непредоставленные) услуги? Оплачивать его намерений нет.

Телефон отключили 10 мес назад, платить перестали, т.к. нет услуги - нет оплаты, а нет оплаты - нет и услуги.. но абонплата все это время начислялась, и т.о. "долг" ни за что составляет уже более 700 грн. Отказаться от городского номера нельзя, пока не будет оплачен долг - так заявляют в офисе. Но остановить начисление тоже не хотят, объясняя тем, что за мной "зарезервирован порт" 
Договора на услуги с такими условиями никто не подписывал, т.к. телефонный номер автоматически с Фарлепа перешел в Вегу, и они ссылаются на договор публичной оферты (в котором можно написать что угодно, с ним же никто не ознакамливал)
Какие перспективы в данной ситуации, может кто сталкивался?

----------


## Misteri

> День добрый. Может ли кто-то поделиться кратко информацией, какая схема действий этой компании в случае наличия "долга" за свои (реально непредоставленные) услуги? Оплачивать его намерений нет.
> 
> Телефон отключили 10 мес назад, платить перестали, т.к. нет услуги - нет оплаты, а нет оплаты - нет и услуги.. но абонплата все это время начислялась, и т.о. "долг" ни за что составляет уже более 700 грн. Отказаться от городского номера нельзя, пока не будет оплачен долг - так заявляют в офисе. Но остановить начисление тоже не хотят, объясняя тем, что за мной "зарезервирован порт" 
> Договора на услуги с такими условиями никто не подписывал, т.к. телефонный номер автоматически с Фарлепа перешел в Вегу, и они ссылаются на договор публичной оферты (в котором можно написать что угодно, с ним же никто не ознакамливал)
> Какие перспективы в данной ситуации, может кто сталкивался?


 таких людей уже десятки на форуме были и наверно сотни по городу, если на тысячи счет не пошел. Во всех известных тут случаях всё ограничивается страшилками про суд и коллекторов и то что вам остаётся 10 минут для оплаты или вам конец и всё в таком духе.

----------


## Anna_P

> таких людей уже десятки на форуме были и наверно сотни по городу, если на тысячи счет не пошел. Во всех известных тут случаях всё ограничивается страшилками про суд и коллекторов и то что вам остаётся 10 минут для оплаты или вам конец и всё в таком духе.


 
Меня возмутило то, что мне не нужна их услуга и я им об этом сообщаю, а они все равно ее мне силой пихают и начисляют абонплату!  
Интересно, а по поводу отказа от услуги - если я напишу заявление, что я отказываюсь от городского номера, они же обязаны его принять! И прекратить предоставление своей услуги (которой и так нет).
Какое-то разводилово чистой воды.
И эти постоянные ежедневные очереди пенсионеров в эту контору.. Кому нафик нужен уже этот городской телефон??

----------


## Misteri

> Меня возмутило то, что мне не нужна их услуга и я им об этом сообщаю, а они все равно ее мне силой пихают и начисляют абонплату!  
> Интересно, а по поводу отказа от услуги - если я напишу заявление, что я отказываюсь от городского номера, они же обязаны его принять! И прекратить предоставление своей услуги (которой и так нет).
> Какое-то разводилово чистой воды.
> И эти постоянные ежедневные очереди пенсионеров в эту контору.. Кому нафик нужен уже этот городской телефон??


  вега это пробитое дно, если мне память не изменяет ваше заявление на отключение не примут пока вы не оплатите выдуманный их шизофренизмом долг и не заплатите за месяц наперёд.

----------


## C2D

> Так у Веги нет ремонтников по городам ,ведь эта компания охватывает все города страны,мало того если кабель телефонный или медный проложен под землёй,они набирают мастеров для его демонтажа..Молдаванка с весны прошлого года уже отключена по причине воровства телефонного кабеля ,потому ждать починки можно долго,альтернатива переход на другого провайдера интернета


 Да, всё именно так. Я тут раньше писал, сломался телефон (обычный) в октябре. С тех пор они кормили завтраками, что заявка в работе, а в январе выдали слёзное письмо, где описали, что постоянно воруют ихний кабель и поэтому они прекращают все телодвижения в плане ремонтов меди. И типа когда-то проложат оптику, но это не точно и нескоро ))
У веги явно нет персонала по городам, есть просто какие-то фирмочки на подряде (аутсорсе), которых они нанимают в случае крайней необходимости.
Интересно, водопроводчики тоже скоро перестанут латать трубы, ибо смысл их латать, всё равно ж они через год лопаются.

----------


## odessit69

> Да, всё именно так. Я тут раньше писал, сломался телефон (обычный) в октябре. С тех пор они кормили завтраками, что заявка в работе, а в январе выдали слёзное письмо, где описали, что постоянно воруют ихний кабель и поэтому они прекращают все телодвижения в плане ремонтов меди. И типа когда-то проложат оптику, но это не точно и нескоро ))
> У веги явно нет персонала по городам, есть просто какие-то фирмочки на подряде (аутсорсе), которых они нанимают в случае крайней необходимости.
> Интересно, водопроводчики тоже скоро перестанут латать трубы, ибо смысл их латать, всё равно ж они через год лопаются.


  Не будут на телефон тянуть вместо меди ,оптоволокно,Вега полностью переводит телефон свой на IP телефонию,т.е телефон на вай фай интернете другого провайдера или интернет Веги на оптоволокне.

----------


## ~Анна~

та пусть бы эта Вега , хоть что то сделала . уже месяц у мамы не работает телефон , кое как заявку приняли и ни гугу. ехать туда  в офис и стоять в очередях нет времени . я например готова все оплатить только б сделали . но не кому .

----------


## C2D

> Не будут на телефон тянуть вместо меди ,оптоволокно,Вега полностью переводит телефон свой на IP телефонию,т.е телефон на вай фай интернете другого провайдера или интернет Веги на оптоволокне.


 Я вообще думаю, что в этом плане, для физ.лиц -  Вега-всё. Странно, что они в слёзном письме мне ничего не написали про IP-телефонию.
На работе тоже Вега, там протянули оптику, но из двух номеров переключили на неё лишь один, второй остался на меди и на этой неделе тоже сдох, теперь и его не могут починить))

----------


## C2D

> та пусть бы эта Вега , хоть что то сделала . уже месяц у мамы не работает телефон , кое как заявку приняли и ни гугу. ехать туда  в офис и стоять в очередях нет времени . я например готова все оплатить только б сделали . но не кому .


 Если это обычный телефон, то можете забыть.

----------


## ~Анна~

> Если это обычный телефон, то можете забыть.


 понятно, осталось расторгнуть договор и найти другую компанию .
но его ж еще расторгнуть целый цирк !

----------


## odessit69

> понятно, осталось расторгнуть договор и найти другую компанию .
> но его ж еще расторгнуть целый цирк !


 Вега может ещё одно сделать,могут оставить вам проводной телефон ,они ставят свою приставку к нему ..но это вам будет стоит около 1500 гр,видимо кто то идёт на такие варианты подключений .

----------


## ~Анна~

ну в их хитросделанности я не сомневалась ))))
если бы они это делали все по людски , то ради бога . но к ним ни дозвонится нормально и по электронке не связаться .

----------


## dvs1962

> та пусть бы эта Вега , хоть что то сделала . уже месяц у мамы не работает телефон , кое как заявку приняли и ни гугу. ехать туда  в офис и стоять в очередях нет времени . я например готова все оплатить только б сделали . но не кому .


 У меня уже скоро как три месяца телефон не работает, а этим скотам всё равно...

----------


## Lilu7

Ой, как всё же хорошо, что я распрощалась с вегой! У мамы моей мирател, она тоже за ненадобностью  решила отказаться от домашнего телефона. Мобильной связи хватает на все звонки ) И по Одессе, и по Украине, и за её пределы.
Позвонила я в контору мирател, спросила что и как. Мне ответили, что к ним идти не нужно, а достаточно написать заявление и отправить на их электронную почту - что я и сделала в январе 20 числа. А последняя сумма к оплате придёт как обычно уже в феврале. Сегодня пришло смс с оплатой за неполный месяц.
Всё тихо, спокойно, без беготни, очередей, нервов )

----------


## ~Анна~

Lilu7 с  Вегой так легко не расстаться ))
очередь  просто  огромная , работнички аховые . буду их вспоминать  как страшный сон ))

----------


## ЦАРb

Вы все наверное будете смеяться, но у меня Вега более 10 лет и я даже не припомню перебои какие то. Но вот захотелось мне оптоволокно и iptv. Знает ли кто - без переоформления договра(сиреч - похода на Асташкино), это можно сделать?? Или сразу заказным отсылать заявление на расторжение услуг и на мучаться? Ибо устраивает все, кроме Асташкино.....

----------


## ~Анна~

Мучаться  тебе батюшка Царь  на  асташкино ))) мучаться . 
холопы письма теряют и на них не отвечают . так что в очередь )))) перед вегой все равны )))

----------


## ЦАРb

Да мне пофиг, письмо то заказное, с уведомлением. Потеряют одно- другое напишу  :smileflag:

----------


## Bardeka

> Да мне пофиг, письмо то заказное, с уведомлением. Потеряют одно- другое напишу


 такими темпами можно будет сидеть на том что есть, до тех пор пока однажды линк не пропадёт и долг не насчитают) ну а потом в добрый путь на асташкино или где они там будут в тот момент..... может сразу в Киевский оффис ибо нефиг расслабляться)

----------


## ЦАРb

> такими темпами можно будет сидеть на том что есть, до тех пор пока однажды линк не пропадёт и долг не насчитают) ну* а потом в добрый путь на асташкино или где они там будут в тот момент..... может сразу в Киевский оффис ибо нефиг расслабляться)*


  Ну, с меня слезешь там где сядешь - пыль задолбаются глотать))). А вообще ещё есть курьер. Так что варианты есть, тем более уже есть опыт в подобном проверенный на второй квартире... там именно через заказное письмо отказался от услуг.

----------


## Ttory

> Ну, с меня слезешь там где сядешь - пыль задолбаются глотать))). А вообще ещё есть курьер. Так что варианты есть, тем более уже есть опыт в подобном проверенный на второй квартире... там именно через заказное письмо отказался от услуг.


 Караул, а как отказаться от этой долб.. Веги через заказное письмо??? спрашивала в чате - пишут, шлите заказное с заявлением и заверенными копиями всех документов. Нотариус говорит - мы ксероксы доков, удостоверяющих личность, не заверяем. 
Долг уже почти 900 грн., связаться по телефону нереально. 
Ехать на Асташкина - а кто меня отпустит с работы??? 
Эти гады не особо перетруждаются с графиком - даже пятница короткая(
Хелп(((

----------


## ЦАРb

> Караул, а как отказаться от этой долб.. Веги через заказное письмо??? спрашивала в чате - пишут, шлите заказное с заявлением и заверенными копиями всех документов. Нотариус говорит - мы ксероксы доков, удостоверяющих личность, не заверяем. 
> Долг уже почти 900 грн., связаться по телефону нереально. 
> Ехать на Асташкина - а кто меня отпустит с работы??? 
> Эти гады не особо перетруждаются с графиком - даже пятница короткая(
> Хелп(((


 Какие документы? Заявление и ксероксы оплаты задолжностей(если есть и согласен платить). Ну ещё копию паспорта.... вот не помню- заверял ли я у нотариуса или нет, надо вспомнить.
ЗЫ. Наверное позвоню лучше и спрошу какие документы надо для отказа, те и пришлю.

----------


## Jorik83

читаешь и понимаешь что с каждым годом масса деградирует все больше и больше

----------


## C2D

> Подскажите а может отключить вегу в офисе человек не тот на кого договор оформлен ?


 Явно нет.  Только с сопутствующими документами, типа доверенности. Вега настолько в этом плане фееричная, что, к примеру, если в организации сменился директор, они ещё соответствующие документы потребуют.

----------


## Jorik83

а вега тут при чем?
или укр законодательство на вегу не должно распростронятся?

----------


## доберИрма

Сегодня расторгли договор с ними, на удивление довольно быстро, пол часа всего времени заняло, 4-е в очереди были, где-то в пол 10-го там были

----------


## ....ЭЛЬЗА....

> Сегодня расторгли договор с ними, на удивление довольно быстро, пол часа всего времени заняло, 4-е в очереди были, где-то в пол 10-го там были


 ой, завидую...тоже надо..а то каждый месяц за непользование телефоном 150 грн выбрасываю.
скажите , пожалуйста , где этот офис, распорядок работы  и что из документов и квитанций нужно брать.
спасибо

----------


## доберИрма

> ой, завидую...тоже надо..а то каждый месяц за непользование телефоном 150 грн выбрасываю.
> скажите , пожалуйста , где этот офис, распорядок работы  и что из документов и квитанций нужно брать.
> спасибо


 Офис находится на Асташкина 29\1 в Каддоровском доме на 1-м этаже, в р-не пл.Льва Толстого. Брать с собой договор, последнюю оплату, паспорт, код, и быть тому, на кого оформлен телефон. Работают с 9-ти. Удачи!

----------


## Ttory

Отчитываюсь: сегодня была около 9:30, очередь 8-10 человек, работают три стола - проходит быстро, расторжение не более 3-5 минут, все подсказывают вежливые работники. В офисе есть терминал, так оплатить задолженность не проблема. Документы: паспорт, код. 8 из 10 человек - расторгают договоры. Так что полчаса ожидания - и наступает счастье! Видимо, основная «волна» уже из Веги сбежали)

----------


## Lilu7

Так ведь массовое бегство всё же около года назад началось )

----------


## adapt

> День добрый. Может ли кто-то поделиться кратко информацией, какая схема действий этой компании в случае наличия "долга" за свои (реально непредоставленные) услуги? Оплачивать его намерений нет.
> 
> Телефон отключили 10 мес назад, платить перестали, т.к. нет услуги - нет оплаты, а нет оплаты - нет и услуги.. но абонплата все это время начислялась, и т.о. "долг" ни за что составляет уже более 700 грн. Отказаться от городского номера нельзя, пока не будет оплачен долг - так заявляют в офисе. Но остановить начисление тоже не хотят, объясняя тем, что за мной "зарезервирован порт" 
> Договора на услуги с такими условиями никто не подписывал, т.к. телефонный номер автоматически с Фарлепа перешел в Вегу, и они ссылаются на договор публичной оферты (в котором можно написать что угодно, с ним же никто не ознакамливал)
> Какие перспективы в данной ситуации, может кто сталкивался?


 Если кратко, то их можно добавить в черный список телефона, чтобы не надоедали. Если вдруг (фантастика) дойдет до суда, то они должны будут доказать, что оказывали вам услуги, а вы не платили. А это недоказуемо. Да и в договоре ваша ли подпись стоит......)))) 
Я их шлю просто, в грубой форме. 
Правильно делаете, что не намерены оплачивать. Я считаю таких козлин надо слать куда подальше

----------


## РИГМА

> День добрый. Может ли кто-то поделиться кратко информацией, какая схема действий этой компании в случае наличия "долга" за свои (реально непредоставленные) услуги? Оплачивать его намерений нет.
> 
> Телефон отключили 10 мес назад, платить перестали, т.к. нет услуги - нет оплаты, а нет оплаты - нет и услуги.. но абонплата все это время начислялась, и т.о. "долг" ни за что составляет уже более 700 грн. Отказаться от городского номера нельзя, пока не будет оплачен долг - так заявляют в офисе. Но остановить начисление тоже не хотят, объясняя тем, что за мной "зарезервирован порт" 
> Договора на услуги с такими условиями никто не подписывал, т.к. телефонный номер автоматически с Фарлепа перешел в Вегу, и они ссылаются на договор публичной оферты (в котором можно написать что угодно, с ним же никто не ознакамливал)
> Какие перспективы в данной ситуации, может кто сталкивался?


 То же самое. Больше года назад перестал работать телефон (ну, когда у половины города, по словам Веги украли провода)))). У меня еще на несколько месяцев вперед была телефония проплачена. Моих заявок о поломке несколько штук зафиксировано было. Но.... В общем, я уже и забыла о них, а тут вдруг звонок: оплатите долг и трехзначные цифры называют. Я, конечно, решила пообщаться на эту тему. Но все телефоны - голосовые подсказки. Не больше. А смс-ки, как из рога изобилия, теперь сыпятся: оплатите задолженность. Честно говоря, хочется их пришибить всех.

----------


## РИГМА

Может, встречно на них коллективный иск в суд подать за возмещение морального ущерба и о расторжении всех договоров на основании непредоставления услуг?)))

----------


## Misteri

> Может, встречно на них коллективный иск в суд подать за возмещение морального ущерба и о расторжении всех договоров на основании непредоставления услуг?)))


 пару лет уже тут подают, никак подать не могут

----------


## vlad11

> пару лет уже тут подают, никак подать не могут


 Кроме пары человек, остальные не желали сбрасываться на адвоката.

----------


## РИГМА

> Кроме пары человек, остальные не желали сбрасываться на адвоката.


 Ну, если адвокат нужен для написания искового заявления, то я его сама напишу))))

----------


## Часовщик.

> Может, встречно на них коллективный иск в суд подать за возмещение морального ущерба и о расторжении всех договоров на основании непредоставления услуг?)))


 


> пару лет уже тут подают, никак подать не могут


 Подать в суд несложно. Только судебный сбор с каждого истца - 700 гривен. А так - невыполнение компанией Вега условий договора, как минимум. Обязаны восстановить в разумные сроки повреждённую линию и предоставить абонентам связь, но не делают этого. Однако и большинство абонентов уже нарушили условия договора, не внося абонплату. У кого, например, факт отсутствия связи как-то задокументирован? А суд рассматривает доказательства, а не эмоции. Самый простой вариант для суда, как для защиты, так и для нападения - заказное письмо с описью вложения и с уведомлением о вручении адресату. Суть письма - с такого-то числа не работает телефон, прошу починить, а до починки прошу аб. плату не начислять. Опись вложения - "заявление о неисправной телефонной линии с просьбой устранить неисправность". И после этого, как в старом еврейском анекдоте, пусть теперь "они" не могут заснуть и мучаются...

----------


## vlad11

Адвокат нужен:для грамотного написания искового заявления.
для представления в суде (без свидетельства на адвокатскую деятельность уже и первая инстанция не будет рассматривать дела)

НО!
Проблема в том, что истец, помимо оплаты пошлины, должен предоставить железные документы, что Вега не выполняла своих обязательств.

Посему, или закрываайте договор в абонотделе, либо играйтесь с Поштой и заказными письмами с описью вложения.

----------


## Corban_jum

у них онлайн поддержка ещё работает?

----------


## доберИрма

> у них онлайн поддержка ещё работает?


 Ищите их на ФБ, Vega Telecom Group, мне писали что там они отвечают и принимают заявки.

----------


## ЦАРb

> у них онлайн поддержка ещё работает?


 ФБ - точно работает. Мне пару дней назад в течении пары часов на все ответили.

----------


## stazher

а нікого не дивує те що "ФБ - точно работает. Мне пару дней назад в течении пары часов на все ответили." тобто у компанії є свій сайт, у клієнта є свій приватний кабінет на сайті компанії з надання послуг, але "ФБ - точно работает. Мне пару дней назад в течении пары часов на все ответили."  :smileflag:

----------


## Bardeka

> Я фигею с этих геев...... 
> 
> Вот сккрин - ответили в течении нескольких часов. Выделил чтобы было видно.
> ЗЫ. Ещё зрада есть??
> 
> Вложение 13038856


 замазал так замазал. маскировка уровень БОГ)

----------


## ЦАРb

Я фигею с этих геев...... 

Вот скрин - мне ответили в течении нескольких часов. Выделил чтобы было видно.
ЗЫ. Ещё зрада есть??  :smileflag: 

Так.... случился глюк. Сорян, пока не понял что, может движке форумный «колбасит». Скрины по ссылке:
Скрин 1
http://i.piccy.info/i9/5e51a0b36d7fa...D82A80_800.jpg
Скрин 2
http://i.piccy.info/i9/fcb38facac96a...1AE9E1_800.jpg

Или так, но не уверен что видно.

----------


## MIMKINA

Давно лежим?

----------


## heiss

минут 10

----------


## kovax

> Давно лежим?


 Неа, минут 15

----------


## MIMKINA

С 3-й попытки чат ответил что массовая поломка, ожидайте. Мой самый любимый ответ.

----------


## orinoko

Последним на вегу пингуется только core-4-v17.od.vega-ua.net (212.15.128.71) - он первый после OD-IX

----------


## TrofiM

Епсель-мопсель, ну делааа. В офисе ни один из 4-х телефонов не работает и инет. Пора домой.

----------


## kovax

нам дали минут 10 назад. таирово

----------


## orinoko

> Епсель-мопсель, ну делааа. В офисе ни один из 4-х телефонов не работает и инет. Пора домой.


 Для этого у нас в офисе есть второй провайдер и рабочий мобильный

----------


## Corban_jum

как правильно написать об отключении и возврате средств?

----------


## stazher

> как правильно написать об отключении и возврате средств?


 читай вище, і отримаєш всесвітню мудрість...не всі можуть пройти цей шлях. Асташкіна, черга, і "we are the champions, my friends"  :smileflag:

----------


## WannaBe

Буду прощаться с Вегой как резервом.

В какой день (и время) лучше ехать на Асташкина, чтоб потратить как можно меньше времени?

----------


## matroc1

Надо, похоже, тоже родителей отключать.
Какие-то непонятные расчеты прилетели с абстрактными цифрами к оплате.

Может, кто напишет мануал по отключению, из тех кто прошел этот ад?)

----------


## Sergey321

А скільки зараз за телефон сплачують за місяць?

----------


## MIMKINA

Класс, опять подняли стоимость инета, итого 175 грн с 1 марта, замечательно.

----------


## orinoko

Это вы с Саной не имеете дело. Там за 50/50 Мбит нужно платить 270 грн

----------


## Misteri

> Это вы с Саной не имеете дело. Там за 50/50 Мбит нужно платить 270 грн


 Ну так или иначе там есть из чего выбирать https://www.odessa.tv/stoimost-uslug.html

----------


## векторс

Королёва/Архитекторская с 26.02. с14.00 нет интернета.Не могу понять,это у меня не работает или в районе?Подскажите,если есть соседи по Веге,пожалуйста.

----------


## векторс

Заработал.

----------


## stazher

> Заработал.


 Круто поперло,  можна міняти нік на "Lucky". Зазвичай, люди встигають  до "Заработал", кілька разів постояти в черзі на Асташкіна.  :smileflag:

----------


## dedmazai

Повышают тарифы для юр. лиц с 01.03.19 и в личном кабинете уведомление о начислении платы за аренду ТВ-приставки (10 грн.), которая вроде как списана ещё в 2015 году. Будем посмотреть.

----------


## NARNIA

> Буду прощаться с Вегой как резервом.
> 
> В какой день (и время) лучше ехать на Асташкина, чтоб потратить как можно меньше времени?


 А основа какая?

Вега задолбала уже, вот очередной раз подняла тариф, а цифры с потолка 165грн (по меди). На сайте цена 160. и 149грн GPON, и инет несколько раз в месяц может пропасть на целый день

----------


## WannaBe

> А основа какая?


 Основа - ICN. За год не разочаровали. Раза два за это время были пропадания связи на выходных, связанные с их оборудованием - без возможности решения до понедельника.
Но в остальном вроде бы все ОК. Плюс, провайдер - одесский, не надо по каждому вопросу с киевским испорченным телефоном дело иметь.
Да и плачу пока 100 грн/мес по акционному тарифу (сейчас, правда, на него подключиться не выйдет, а обычные тарифы с 4 марта тоже станут дорогими).

С Вегой расставаться до сих пор не хотелось только по той причине, что участок сети у меня проложен Комстаром и работает стабильно.
Но они не считают нужным вводить экономные тарифы для существующих абонентов (даже при оплате за весь год). А сейчас еще и цены подняли.

В этом месяце или после окончания 90-дневной "паузы" отключусь.

----------


## vlad11

Нет сигнала по оптике и ТП трубку не берет.

----------


## aleksnas

> Нет сигнала по оптике и ТП трубку не берет.


 На Нежинской такая же история

----------


## iviktor86

и на канатной

----------


## Bardeka

Смотрю за последний месяц стабильность веги растёт невиданными темпами... уже третий или четвертый раз прилегла отдохнуть... и отмазки типа "да это всё медь виновата, оптика супер" уже не канают..

----------


## corso

На Глушко с 10 утра нет интернета..

----------


## corso

Кто дозвонился, когда интернет будет?

----------


## salenow

в феврале фарлеп прислали карточку lifecell c мобильным трафиком 5 гб в месяц. В личном кабинете написано абонплата за мобильный интернет 0  грн. Сейчас  подняли тариф за интернет до 180 грн.
20 грн накинули за карточку lifecell ?
  В чем подвох и какой на карточке lifecell тарифный пакет lifecell? Кто уже активировал карту lifecell ?

----------


## Bardeka

> в феврале фарлеп прислали карточку lifecell c мобильным трафиком 5 гб в месяц. В личном кабинете написано абонплата за мобильный интернет 0  грн. Сейчас  подняли тариф за интернет до 180 грн.
> 20 грн накинули за карточку lifecell ?
>   В чем подвох и какой на карточке lifecell тарифный пакет lifecell? Кто уже активировал карту lifecell ?


 лучше сделать следующее
1)переломать симку пополам
2) переломать ещё на 2 части чтоб получилось уже 4 части
3)кинуть весь стартовый пакет вместе с переломанной симкой в топку, желательно с максимально высокой температурой... доменная печь, подойдёт если есть доступ.

зная Вегу её тариф окажется чем то типа.... мы вам даёт бесплатно 5 гигов, а каждый последующий мегабайт идёт по 100грн.. и да где то там маленькими буквами мы ещё написали, что это контрактный ТП на основе ваших паспортных данных в нашей базе и активируя эту симку вы словно ставите свою подпись под контрактом.... и начиная с 3-го месяца стоимость идёт 500грн в месяц..

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

> в феврале фарлеп прислали карточку lifecell c мобильным трафиком 5 гб в месяц. В личном кабинете написано абонплата за мобильный интернет 0  грн. Сейчас  подняли тариф за интернет до 180 грн.
> 20 грн накинули за карточку lifecell ?
>   В чем подвох и какой на карточке lifecell тарифный пакет lifecell? Кто уже активировал карту lifecell ?


 Я активировал. Всё норм. Это как у Киевстара с его домашним интернетом и тарифом "Всё вместе" когда помимо домашнего интернета дают еще и мобильный инет бонусом.Каждый месяц капает на симку 5 ГБ мобильного интернета. Тарифный план Vega FMC Light. Нельзя с симки ни звонить, ни пополнить счет, ни перейти на любой другой тариф, только пользовать 5 ГБ интернета каждый месяц от Лайф. А подорожание домашнего интернета не зависит от того активировали Вы симку или нет, оно бы все равно произошло т.к. подняли всем.

----------


## rakywok

> Я активировал. Всё норм. Это как у Киевстара с его домашним интернетом и тарифом "Всё вместе" когда помимо домашнего интернета дают еще и мобильный инет бонусом.Каждый месяц капает на симку 5 ГБ мобильного интернета. Тарифный план Vega FMC Light. Нельзя с симки ни звонить, ни пополнить счет, ни перейти на любой другой тариф, только пользовать 5 ГБ интернета каждый месяц от Лайф. А подорожание домашнего интернета не зависит от того активировали Вы симку или нет, оно бы все равно произошло т.к. подняли всем.


  А эту симку можно вставить в модем и использовать как резервный инет потом? Правда и модема нет, но может так попробовать сделать резервный вариант инета, в случае какой то аварии? С такими тарифами, оплачивать второго провайдера год, когда инета нет 1-2 дня, ну пусть неделя, вообще нет желания.

----------


## N1kolya

Народ, подскажите адрес iptv портала для приставок mag?

----------


## IlonaL

Родителям позвонили на моб.телефон и сказали,что если срочно не оплатят долг за телефон - заблокируют пенсию.Ну вообще  обалдели.

----------


## Misteri

> Родителям позвонили на моб.телефон и сказали,что если срочно не оплатят долг за телефон - заблокируют пенсию.Ну вообще  обалдели.


 И как они это сделают интересно....

----------


## BDen

Товарищи, Vega по прежнему какаха или пользоваться можно? Ушел от них больше года назад из-за постоянных обрывов, сейчас на тенете, но они постоянно плату поднимают и занижают скорость. У веги акция 700 грн за год, выходит менее 60 грн в месяц, а у Тенет 155 грн за самый фуфловый тариф и я практически не вижу заявленной скорости. Стоит ли рискнуть и взять Вегу на год или здоровье и нервы дороже?

----------


## Misteri

> Товарищи, Vega по прежнему какаха или пользоваться можно? Ушел от них больше года назад из-за постоянных обрывов, сейчас на тенете, но они постоянно плату поднимают и занижают скорость. У веги акция 700 грн за год, выходит менее 60 грн в месяц, а у Тенет 155 грн за самый фуфловый тариф и я практически не вижу заявленной скорости. Стоит ли рискнуть и взять Вегу на год или здоровье и нервы дороже?


 не стоит. здоровье и нервы дороже

----------


## Rabbit-kms

нужно хелп...
дело такое - достали шрунок оптический веги, дать инет группе отдельной, достали их телетек - саппорт помочь настроить не в состоянии, от слова "совсем" (кажись ваще детей набрали)
собственно линк есть, teletec живой, все горит, по dhcp ниче нет на компе... может кто в курсе как настроить эту фигню? этой фигне хз сколько лет, пахала до моего прихода, потом забросили (но платят до сих пор за инет веги)...

----------


## Corban_jum

Что сейчас по очередям? Я бы отключился по заказному, но дарить 600 грн нет желания

----------


## 1oleg1_

> Что сейчас по очередям? Я бы отключился по заказному, но дарить 600 грн нет желания


 судебный сбор сейчас 700 гр, никто не будет дергаться в суд.

----------


## 1oleg1_

> Я активировал. Всё норм. Это как у Киевстара с его домашним интернетом и тарифом "Всё вместе" когда помимо домашнего интернета дают еще и мобильный инет бонусом.Каждый месяц капает на симку 5 ГБ мобильного интернета. Тарифный план Vega FMC Light. Нельзя с симки ни звонить, ни пополнить счет, ни перейти на любой другой тариф, только пользовать 5 ГБ интернета каждый месяц от Лайф. А подорожание домашнего интернета не зависит от того активировали Вы симку или нет, оно бы все равно произошло т.к. подняли всем.


 1000 страниц страданий научили, что не надо иметь вообще дела с этими мошенниками

----------


## pahaniche

> Я активировал. Всё норм. Это как у Киевстара с его домашним интернетом и тарифом "Всё вместе" когда помимо домашнего интернета дают еще и мобильный инет бонусом.Каждый месяц капает на симку 5 ГБ мобильного интернета. Тарифный план Vega FMC Light. Нельзя с симки ни звонить, ни пополнить счет, ни перейти на любой другой тариф, только пользовать 5 ГБ интернета каждый месяц от Лайф. А подорожание домашнего интернета не зависит от того активировали Вы симку или нет, оно бы все равно произошло т.к. подняли всем.


 Я в эту ветку захожу когда уже совсем скучно становится - и каждый раз кто-нибудь "делает мой день!" )))

----------


## sav12

> нужно хелп...
> дело такое - достали шрунок оптический веги, дать инет группе отдельной, достали их телетек - саппорт помочь настроить не в состоянии, от слова "совсем" (кажись ваще детей набрали)
> собственно линк есть, teletec живой, все горит, по dhcp ниче нет на компе... может кто в курсе как настроить эту фигню? этой фигне хз сколько лет, пахала до моего прихода, потом забросили (но платят до сих пор за инет веги)...


 А вы достали телетек, который именно "этой фигне хз сколько лет, пахала до моего прихода, потом забросили (но платят до сих пор за инет веги)..."?
Если физически это другой медик, то шансов нет.
В Комстаре при замене медиаконвертера техподдержка что-то меняла в свитчах (скорее всего МАС адрес, может по оптике ещё что-нибудь) и все вновь работало. 
Нынешним Дебилам  это не по силам...(

----------


## Rabbit-kms

> А вы достали телетек, который именно "этой фигне хз сколько лет, пахала до моего прихода, потом забросили (но платят до сих пор за инет веги)..."?
> Если физически это другой медик, то шансов нет.
> В Комстаре при замене медиаконвертера техподдержка что-то меняла в свитчах (скорее всего МАС адрес, может по оптике ещё что-нибудь) и все вновь работало. 
> Нынешним Дебилам  это не по силам...(


 Там скорее просто не кому обслуживать...  Ради прикола попробую простой медик заюзать...  Хз че могли поменять...  Вегу как резерв не юзали,  посему может у них как обычно просто нет инета....

----------


## IlonaL

Отправила заказное с заявлением о расторжении договора и просьбой о возврате переплаты в 150 грн. Договор расторгли, а вот деньги не вернули. Кому-то возвращали переплату?

----------


## saivd

> Отправила заказное с заявлением о расторжении договора


 На какой адрес Вы отправляли заявление ?

----------


## саша75

> На какой адрес Вы отправляли заявление ?


  Вы можете отправить заказное письмо по адресу : 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1.
В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинару.
В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки  : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».

----------


## __liliana__

> Вы можете отправить заказное письмо по адресу : 65020, г. Одесса, ул. Асташкина 29\1.
> В шапке/заголовке заявления необходимо указать : 
> Генеральному директору
> ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
> Мурату Чинару.
> В конверт необходимо вложить ксерокопию 1-й и 2-й страницы паспорта с пометкой от руки  : «Копия верна/ Дата/ Подпись».


 Никогда и никому нельзя давать копии своих документов! Зачем давать копии для расторжения договора, если не давали при заключении? Чтобы на вас подали в суд или набрали кредитов?

----------


## саша75

> Никогда и никому нельзя давать копии своих документов! Зачем давать копии для расторжения договора, если не давали при заключении? Чтобы на вас подали в суд или набрали кредитов?


 Бред не пишите.

----------


## __liliana__

> Бред не пишите.


 

Это не бред, а подтверждённые факты. Я не в одной компании, требующей от потребителей их услуг копии паспортов, кодов, и доков на жильё задавала вопрос - зачем им нужны копии документов? На что получала прямой ответ - для защиты своих интересов, в случае необходимости, подать на потребителя в суд. Когда я им говорила, что сбор персональных данных является незаконным, то сразу же всё решалось без предоставления копий. Именно так я расторгла договор с Вегой - просто показала паспорт, чем подтвердила, что договор был заключен со мной и я его расторгаю. Оператор отпечатала бланк заявления, я его заполнила, подписала и после потребовала для себя копию, на которой, кстати, мне без каких-либо дополнительных требований поставили мокрую печать Веги. Всё заняло не более 5 минут.

----------


## Rabbit-kms

> Бред не пишите.


 Все верно,  провайдеру не нужны копии,  у него есть договор...  Это не банк где кредит берешь или рассрочку...  
На сегодня даже банки уже просят номер телефона когда меняешь деньгу что говорит о сборе незаконно информации и темболее начиная спамить звонками и смс...

----------


## саша75

> Все верно,  провайдеру не нужны копии,  у него есть договор...  Это не банк где кредит берешь или рассрочку...  
> На сегодня даже банки уже просят номер телефона когда меняешь деньгу что говорит о сборе незаконно информации и темболее начиная спамить звонками и смс...


 У меня не было договора.

----------


## Rabbit-kms

> У меня не было договора.


 акт подписывал? 
если не было договора, то и расторгать нечего - верно?

----------


## Misteri

> акт подписывал? 
> если не было договора, то и расторгать нечего - верно?


 возможно он добровольно принудительно был переведен на Вегу, когда вега проглотила Комстар и поперхнулась… ну а договора по факту с вегой у комстаровцев нет

----------


## саша75

> возможно он добровольно принудительно был переведен на Вегу, когда вега проглотила Комстар и поперхнулась… ну а договора по факту с вегой у комстаровцев нет


 Да,все верно, бывший комстаровец.

----------


## саша75

> Зачем тогда людям здесь советы даёте, противоречащие их интересам и закону? Чьи интересы педалируете?


 Женщина вы  к врачу обратитесь.От вас паранойей попахивает,или мужчинку найдите себе он вас попедалирует!!!

----------


## саша75

> саша75 , хамить здесь и в репку - это очень по мужски.))))))))))


 Да,я с вас пример беру))))p.s.перестаньте брызгать ядом в репку,жало выпадет!

----------


## iviktor86

кто-то знает как дозвонится оператору? везде один сплошной автомат, насчитыват больше чем в кабинете написано на 50грн

----------


## Rabbit-kms

> кто-то знает как дозвонится оператору? везде один сплошной автомат, насчитыват больше чем в кабинете написано на 50грн


 думаешь живой чел поможет? автомат больше поможет...

----------


## sav12

В фейсбуке есть шанс что-то решить.

----------


## Melex

Я вот как дурак, заключил с вегой договор год назад, она мне нужна была буквально на месяц, ну я оплатил месяц.
Почитал договор, но как оказалось - не достаточно внимательно.
И прикинул, что месяц поюзяю, и все.

Прошел месяц - я провел себе Тенет, захожу в личный кабинет веги отключиться, а там нету такой опции. Ну я подумал, раз нету, значит отрубят инет как деньги кончатся и все.

И тут, год спустя - звонят мне коллекторы, типо что ж я такой плохой - не плачу.

А я им отвечаю - ок, я готов оплатить, но когда это еще свежо в памяти было, я пытался приехать в офис,и высянить что мне там за смс приходили с долгами, ибо по телефонам - одни роботы, а у меня даже кабеля уже нету внутри, он обрезан.
Простояв пару часов - я тупо забил на это безобразие, и уехал, потом попробовал совершить еще две попытки - картина такая же. Стоит куча бабушек, и я 25 в очереди, а у них еще не влазишь, а на улице холодно.

Вобщем я им написал письмо на почту, которая в договоре указана, с фразой, что или пусть приезжают ко мне, или пусть назначают время и я приеду к ним для расторжения, но в очереди стоять не буду.

И вообще - законно ли то, что они не предоставляют услуги разрыва договора, или отказа от услуги удаленно, через личный кабинет.
Что они препятсвуют расторжению договора, тем что у них один офис на всю Одессу, и там очереди по несколько часов.
И то, что я не пользовался их услугами уже год.

Есть юристы?
Плюс, как оказалось - в договоре указана не верно моя фамилия, вот думаю - не послать ли их вообще лесом? 

Вот прочитал про заказное письмо - а есть шаблон, как писать заявление на отказ? Откуда вообще эти данные взяты?

P.S. Кто еще сидит на этом недопровайдере - сваливайте пока не поздно, завтра они закроют офис в Одессе, переедут в Киев и заставят всех ездить в Киев на разрыв договора.

----------


## Sergey321

Кажуть, що абонентів VEGA чекає поповнення

----------


## Bardeka

жесть. у нас есть провайдер из ада, Вега... и есть провайдер из чистилища, Укртелеком... теперь они объединяются в странных условиях.... бегите кто ещё не сбежал...

----------


## Полесов

готовят продать кому-то

----------


## stazher

> жесть. у нас есть провайдер из ада, Вега... и есть провайдер из чистилища, Укртелеком... теперь они объединяются в странных условиях.... бегите кто ещё не сбежал...


 Welcome to the internet-hell.  :smileflag:

----------


## саша75

Кто хочет отключиться от говно Веги,.С 15.03.2019 года внедряются тарифные планы "Збереження підключення".
Назначение услуги - сохранение на протяжении 12 месяцев возможности восстановления сервиса абоненту, при его желании возобновить пользование.
"Збереження підключення "скорость меняется на 256Кбит/с. Абонентная плата при этом не снимается.

----------


## rakywok

Всем привет. Подскажите кто в курсе, есть тут проблема? Второй день не могу смотреть иптв, запинаются все каналы. В поддержку не достучаться, чат убрали, заявка в кабинете не создаётся, по телефону не отвечают, единственное предложили прогой собрать статистику и им отправить...
Потерь я так понял почти нет, но пинг или что это с цифрами до 413 доходит.




> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> 
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> |               core-4-uif.od.vega-ua.net -    1 | 1777 | 1766 |    1 |    1 |    7 |    1 |
> ...

----------


## саша75

> Всем привет. Подскажите кто в курсе, есть тут проблема? Второй день не могу смотреть иптв, запинаются все каналы. В поддержку не достучаться, чат убрали, заявка в кабинете не создаётся, по телефону не отвечают, единственное предложили прогой собрать статистику и им отправить...
> Потерь я так понял почти нет, но пинг или что это с цифрами до 413 доходит.


 А от кого IPTV? New IPTV?

----------


## rakywok

> А от кого IPTV? New IPTV?


 Агась.

----------


## rakywok

Класс, знаете какой ответ мне прислали на почту?
Я вот думаю это шутка или нет? Это притом что внёс ровно ту сумму, что и требовалось.
Кстати проблема в основном на не украинских каналах.




> Добрый день!
> Благодарим за Ваше обращение.
> У вас зафиксирована задолженность на сумму 0.01 грн. Возможно потери из-за этого. Пополните счёт пожалуйста.

----------


## Bardeka

> Класс, знаете какой ответ мне прислали на почту?
> Я вот думаю это шутка или нет? Это притом что внёс ровно ту сумму, что и требовалось.
> Кстати проблема в основном на не украинских каналах.


 никогда такого не было и вот опять.... вега пробила дно (какое по счёту я не знаю.. перестал считать после 67-го).
шутки шутками, но ты счет пополни, а то ещё штраф впаяют за неуплату и в суд подадут... а то и сразу коллекторам отдадут

----------


## rakywok

> никогда такого не было и вот опять.... вега пробила дно (какое по счёту я не знаю.. перестал считать после 67-го).
> шутки шутками, но ты счет пополни, а то ещё штраф впаяют за неуплату и в суд подадут... а то и сразу коллекторам отдадут


 Та я пополнил в конце месяца на сколько прислали смс, но они за прошлый месяц решили с меня почему то снять не 175, а 175.01 и вот у нас уже задолженность. Пополнил только что счёт, изменений не вижу, затыки идут, проблема по ходу таки не в этом...

----------


## саша75

> Агась.


 Это такое же дырявое iptv как и Вега,давно тоже брал тест New IPTV,постоянные затыки были.

----------


## Proganjxl

Есть представитель в этой теме?
Добрый день хочу спросить сколько еще будут рассматривать заявку 3329487.
лицевой счет 621020 уже неделю нет интернета!!!

----------


## stazher

всього лиш  тиждень, тут люди місяцями чекають.

----------


## rakywok

> Есть представитель в этой теме?
> Добрый день хочу спросить сколько еще будут рассматривать заявку 3329487.
> лицевой счет 621020 уже неделю нет интернета!!!


  Пиши в Фейсбук, там хоть как то отвечают.

Пы.Сы.
Вчера вечером пропал инет, смотрю а Телетек вообще не пашет. Да этого как то пару раз обратил внимание, что блок питания уж слишком горячий, ну а тут он остыл и я понял что гавкнулся он, а не сама железка.
Валялся лишний блок питания от Маг 250, цифры у него оказались почти такие же, чуточку помощнее, решил таки втыкнуть и зафурыкало))) В общем отскочил в этот раз)))

----------


## stazher

до  речі ваш  слоган 300% співпадає з темою :smileflag: .
"все, что нужно для торжества зла, это чтобы хорошие люди ничего не делали." и не могли.

----------


## Raidon

мде. не зря я не вернулся к ним когда они звонили и предалагали новый сверхскоростной интернет по оптике (раньше просто на ADSL модеме сидел там вообще беда была). Сейчас в целом доволен провайдером.

----------


## rakywok

Лежим?

----------


## rakywok

> Лежим?


 По ходу только я. Оформили заявку... Говорю линка нет на Телетеке, он спрашивает модель роутера. Наверное опять как прошшый раз лазили в люк, что то тронули, бросили и ушли, а мы неделю ждали...

----------


## rakywok

Блин, починили, хоть и ответили что плановая дата 23 число, но вот заработало. Огромное спасибо сотрудникам с группы в Фейсбук, если б не они, точно ещё бы ждали с неделю.

----------


## stazher

> Блин, починили, хоть и ответили что плановая дата 23 число, но вот заработало. Огромное спасибо сотрудникам с группы в Фейсбук, если б не они, точно ещё бы ждали с неделю.


 Та нє...просто чувака, який став в  люці на ваш кабель покликали за зарплатою. От і запрацювало))

----------


## EmperorVally

Плановую пишут от фонаря, просто ставят в зависимости от загруженности, в данный момент 5 дней с момента создания проблемного листа. А в 2016 могли и на 20 дней бахнуть.

----------


## Christina01

Здравствуйте! Сообщите пожалуйста, когда починят аварию на Новосельского? Благодарю.

----------


## orinoko

Тут некому сообщать. Ищите в фейсбуке

----------


## Christina01

Нашла, в ответ тишина. В кол центре сказали точно не знаем, когда отремонтируют...серьезно задумываюсь покинуть Вегу, отношение никудышное.

----------


## EmperorVally

Кристина, у вас медное включение через модем?

----------


## Christina01

Оптика. Авария не у меня дома, на линии.

----------


## EmperorVally

Ща я опишу эту всю бюрократию:
1. Должен создаться проблемный лист. Первая линния поддержки смотрит именно в лицевой и ищет ПЛ по данному номеру. В ПЛ указана плановая дата, которую ставит определенное лицо, а не поддержка первой линии, котрая по умолчанию студентота работающая за еду и ничего не понимающая в сетях. Соответственно если проблемник не заведен, то кол-центр просто бекает, что не знает ничего.
2. После создания кол-центром проблемника, инженер его обрабатывает и выдает в работу, бывало так что проблемник просто тонул по наплывом новых, и мог на дне болтаться неделю или три. Печатают бумажку, сварщик едет на вынос, где коммутаторы стоят, и делает рефлектограму. Считают по карте метраж или сам абонент может подсказать, типа перепендолил автокран на перекрестке ул Ленина и ул. Бандеры, кол-центр это запишет в ПЛ, при этом перекрутит так, что крестить и тикай. После инженегр считает необходимый материал, выдает его бригаде, и та его делает, материал списывается.
3. Без звонка проблемник заведется, только если при том упал сам вынос, то есть полетела сама магистраль. Тогда мониторинг оповестит инженегра, и поедут разбираться автоматом.
4. Без этой все тягомотины никто по первому зову не подеет, так как шизофренических заявок очень много, больше половины. Всега виноват провайдер, а такой проблемный как Вега вообще виноват по-умолчанию.
5. Все это выполняется в рабочие дни, пару лет назад угодило целый поселок попасть по майские праздники, сидел без связи больше недели. Так что если упало в субботу, считаем рабочий день, когда инженегр залезет в компутер и глянет, что там понаприходило за выходные.
6. Начальство в Одессе очень печется именно по поводу отсутствия Проблемных Листов. Именно за их наличие жарят отдел эксплуатации, ввели правило что проблемник должен решаться за сутки. Одна заметка: только если проблемник по оптике, медью никто не занимается, она ужасно убыточна и ненадежна + ее режут на медь безумными темпами по экспоненте. За 2018 напиздили больше чем за 2016 и 2017 вместе взятые, а убытки начала медь приносить еще до войны на ДрамнБасе. Именно медь убила Вегу, ее нужно было менять на GPON еще в 2012, но бюрократия слишком инертна, начали в 2016 и черепашьими темпами. Что бы сократить убытки начальство с Киева решило всех поувольнят нахер и нанять подрядчика, что было глупейшей ошибкой. Все это можно почитать в сети в нескольких интервью с генеральным директором. 
7. Имея итого доступ к канализации (она в десятки раз надежнее воздушки) практичеки проебали рынок конкурентам, которые воспользовались случаем.

----------


## stazher

[QUOTE=EmperorVally;72527537]Ща я опишу эту всю бюрократию:
1. Должен создаться проблемный лист. Первая линния поддержки смотрит именно в лицевой и ищет ПЛ по данному номеру. В ПЛ указана плановая дата, которую ставит определенное лицо, а не поддержка первой линии, котрая по умолчанию студентота работающая за еду и ничего не понимающая в сетях. Соответственно если проблемник не заведен, то кол-центр просто бекает, что не знает ничего.
2. После создания кол-центром проблемника, инженер его обрабатывает и выдает в работу, бывало так что проблемник просто тонул по наплывом новых, и мог на дне болтаться неделю или три. Печатают бумажку, сварщик едет на вынос, где коммутаторы стоят, и делает рефлектограму. Считают по карте метраж или сам абонент может подсказать, типа перепендолил автокран на перекрестке ул Ленина и ул. Бандеры, кол-центр это запишет в ПЛ, при этом перекрутит так, что крестить и тикай. После инженегр считает необходимый материал, выдает его бригаде, и та его делает, материал списывается.
3. Без звонка проблемник заведется, только если при том упал сам вынос, то есть полетела сама магистраль. Тогда мониторинг оповестит инженегра, и поедут разбираться автоматом.
4. Без этой все тягомотины никто по первому зову не подеет, так как шизофренических заявок очень много, больше половины. Всега виноват провайдер, а такой проблемный как Вега вообще виноват по-умолчанию.
5. Все это выполняется в рабочие дни, пару лет назад угодило целый поселок попасть по майские праздники, сидел без связи больше недели. Так что если упало в субботу, считаем рабочий день, когда инженегр залезет в компутер и глянет, что там понаприходило за выходные.
6. Начальство в Одессе очень печется именно по поводу отсутствия Проблемных Листов. Именно за их наличие жарят отдел эксплуатации, ввели правило что проблемник должен решаться за сутки. Одна заметка: только если проблемник по оптике, медью никто не занимается, она ужасно убыточна и ненадежна + ее режут на медь безумными темпами по экспоненте. За 2018 напиздили больше чем за 2016 и 2017 вместе взятые, а убытки начала медь приносить еще до войны на ДрамнБасе. Именно медь убила Вегу, ее нужно было менять на GPON еще в 2012, но бюрократия слишком инертна, начали в 2016 и черепашьими темпами. Что бы сократить убытки начальство с Киева решило всех поувольнят нахер и нанять подрядчика, что было глупейшей ошибкой. Все это можно почитать в сети в нескольких интервью с генеральным директором. 
7. Имея итого доступ к канализации (она в десятки раз надежнее воздушки) практичеки проебали рынок конкурентам, которые воспользовались случаем.[/QUOTE
Це не випадок, а закономірність, яка випливає з  рівня розумових нездібностей  і рішень вищого менеджменту  (блін, ну не можуть люди, які не розуміють, навіщо вони перестрибнули всі рівні своєї некомпетентності,  згідно Мерфі, зрозуміти , що довгостроковий бізнес, це  не їхнє, та й  бізнес,  взагалі теж....бізнес, це робити справу, тобто розвиватись, а не здавати кабель на металобрухт, з цим любий пункт прийому металу справиться, і набагато краще).  І взагалі, хто сказав, що в планах менеджменту веги бути нормальним оператором, чи хоча б провайдером?  :smileflag:

----------


## EmperorVally

Если думаете, что такая проблема только у Фарлеп Инвест, то это ошибка. По этой схеме пошли очень многие на рынке телекома, т.е. увольнение тех. персонала, наем менеджеров по кризису и переход на ослуживание подрядной организацией. В России, работая инженером в телекоммуникациях, можно сойти с ума, в Мегафоне в начале десятилетия увольняли до 90% и сдавали мониторинг аусторсеру (Хуавей, Нокиа) где те обрабатывали по одному падению в пять минут, при том что устранять повреждения почти некому. В Колыме оптволокно из Магадана в другие нас. пункты проятнули, просто кинув его водоль трассы на обочину, где его очень скоро снегоуборочный Зил немного покушал. При этом стройку приняли (понятно как). Проблем в телекоме везде до жопы в наше время. А еще наши любимые абоненты стараются изо всех сил, что бы все, кто в телекоме работает, сбежали, сверкая пятками, и забыли этот кошмарный ад. Не все, конечно, но Антонов Уральских хватает сверх нормы.

----------


## Атанасевич

Доброго времени суток всем. Ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает как можно разорвать договор с Вега? Какие документы необходимы и что для это надо?

----------


## stazher

Ну, спочатку треба з"їздити в Тібет, прийняти буддизм, поспілкуватися з далай-ламою, набратися терпіння та всерозуміння, зрозуміти що все навкруги суєта суєт, і нервувати немає причини. Потім попоститись, помолитись (можна принести жертву  :smileflag: ), і лише досягнувши дзену, та прочитавши вищенаписані пости (сторінок 200 досить) спробувати з"явитися на Асташкіна з оригіналами документів та з людиною, на яку підключався інтернет. І бажано взяти з собою Карлсона, який би казав: "Спокойствіє, малиш, только спокойствіє...Ето всєго лишь отказ от услуг". Десь так  :smileflag: 
PS. Для гарантії попередньо відправити замовного листа.  :smileflag:

----------


## Атанасевич

> Ну, спочатку треба з"їздити в Тібет, прийняти буддизм, поспілкуватися з далай-ламою, набратися терпіння та всерозуміння, зрозуміти що все навкруги суєта суєт, і нервувати немає причини. Потім попоститись, помолитись (можна принести жертву ), і лише досягнувши дзену, та прочитавши вищенаписані пости (сторінок 200 досить) спробувати з"явитися на Асташкіна з оригіналами документів та з людиною, на яку підключався інтернет. І бажано взяти з собою Карлсона, який би казав: "Спокойствіє, малиш, только спокойствіє...Ето всєго лишь отказ от услуг". Десь так 
> PS. Для гарантії попередньо відправити замовного листа.


 Спасибо, милый, друг. Как раз из Тибета с принятым будизмом и пообщавшись с Далай-Ламой, набравшись терпения. Помолилась, поплатилась, осилила даже больше чем двухста страниц. Собираюсь на грёбаное Асташкина... Но есть проблема, Карлсон улетел, хотя обещал вернуться, но так-то и не вернулся. Вот и обратилась за помощью...

----------


## EmperorVally

> Спасибо, милый, друг. Как раз из Тибета с принятым будизмом и пообщавшись с Далай-Ламой, набравшись терпения. Помолилась, поплатилась, осилила даже больше чем двухста страниц. Собираюсь на грёбаное Асташкина... Но есть проблема, Карлсон улетел, хотя обещал вернуться, но так-то и не вернулся. Вот и обратилась за помощью...


  Нужен паспорт и знание своего лицевого счета.

----------


## Атанасевич

> Нужен паспорт и знание своего лицевого счета.


 Спасибо Вам за ответ

----------


## heiss

Лежим?

----------


## kaizersoze

КАЗАЛОСЬ БЫ, Вега уже не удивит. Ан нет. 16 января разорвал договор (последний с ними, наконец-то). Остаток на счете  159 с копейками обещали перевести на карту. Февраль-март на интернет-запросы уверенно отвечали "до 45 банковских дней". Ждал. Сейчас (когда 45 дней однозначно прошло) начал писать. Денег в личном кабинете, показывает, нет, куда делись, неясно. На все телефонные и интернет - запросы отправляют обратно на Асташкина. Что делать?

----------


## Misteri

> КАЗАЛОСЬ БЫ, Вега уже не удивит. Ан нет. 16 января разорвал договор (последний с ними, наконец-то). Остаток на счете  159 с копейками обещали перевести на карту. Февраль-март на интернет-запросы уверенно отвечали "до 45 банковских дней". Ждал. Сейчас (когда 45 дней однозначно прошло) начал писать. Денег в личном кабинете, показывает, нет, куда делись, неясно. На все телефонные и интернет - запросы отправляют обратно на Асташкина. Что делать?


 ну тут всего 2 варианта
1)смириться, понять и простить.
2) ехать на Асташкина

----------


## EmperorVally

> КАЗАЛОСЬ БЫ, Вега уже не удивит. Ан нет. 16 января разорвал договор (последний с ними, наконец-то). Остаток на счете  159 с копейками обещали перевести на карту. Февраль-март на интернет-запросы уверенно отвечали "до 45 банковских дней". Ждал. Сейчас (когда 45 дней однозначно прошло) начал писать. Денег в личном кабинете, показывает, нет, куда делись, неясно. На все телефонные и интернет - запросы отправляют обратно на Асташкина. Что делать?


 Бухгалтерия сидит в Киеве. Вполне возможно, что не туда перевели. Мне как-то переработку не добавили на карту, я им позвонил - сказали, что ошиблись, и через день переведут.

----------


## Bird

Пропустила звонок с их киевского номера. Что сейчас втюхивают?
И как обстановка на Асташкина? Очереди и т.п.? Надо сходить отказаться от очередной услуги, но нема здоровья.
Там вообще есть скамейки, туалет?

----------


## Bird

Пообщалась, пытаются навязать "год интернета без абонплаты" - "экономия 600 с чем-то грн". Уже даже не смешно.
Все-таки отзовитесь, плз, кто недавно был на Асташкина.

----------


## [email protected]

> Пообщалась, пытаются навязать "год интернета без абонплаты" - "экономия 600 с чем-то грн". Уже даже не смешно.
> Все-таки отзовитесь, плз, кто недавно был на Асташкина.


 Была сегодня утром, примерно за 1час человек 6-8 приняли, очереди большой нет, 2 тётеньки принимают "физиков", 2 тётеньки принимают "юриков".
Есть где посидеть.

----------


## Corban_jum

послал заказное письмо с просьбой меня отключить и тишина. прошла неделя

----------


## ....ЭЛЬЗА....

> Была сегодня утром, примерно за 1час человек 6-8 приняли, очереди большой нет, 2 тётеньки принимают "физиков", 2 тётеньки принимают "юриков".
> Есть где посидеть.


 Добавлю, что при отказе будьте готовы оплатить услуги до конца месяца. +2 грн комиссия. Терминал там есть.

----------


## EmperorVally

> послал заказное письмо с просьбой меня отключить и тишина. прошла неделя


 Его скорее всего выкинули в мусорку. Топаем ножками с паспортом, а письмо любой левый мудак может написать.

----------


## saivd

> послал заказное письмо с просьбой меня отключить и тишина. прошла неделя


 Мы им отправляли заказное с уведомлением 13.05 они получили, а 17.05 они позвонили и сообщили об успешном отключении от услуги

----------


## Часовщик.

А я написал заказное с уведомлением больше года назад - что не работает такой-то номер телефона по такому-то адресу; попросил отремонтировать или дать ответ, когда будет произведен ремонт. Письмо было с описью вложения. Не ответили и не починили (последнее было ожидаемо). СМСки об оплате шлют исправно. Не плачу, разумеется. Подадут в суд - получат встречный иск. Но я сомневаюсь, что кто-то куда-то будет подавать...

----------


## Sergey321

Ахметов расстается с компанией Vega. Покупатель - Vodafone




> Телеком-компания Vega может обойтись мобильному оператору в 1 млрд грн. Целью покупки может быть - конкуренция с услугами Киевстар и подготовка к 5G
> Управляющая компания СКМ Рината Ахметова продает один из своих телеком-активов - оператора фиксированной связи Vega. Об этом LIGA.net рассказали три источника на рынке: основатель, топ-менеджер и мидл-менеджер телеком-компаний.
> 
> По информации собеседников, покупателем выступит мобильный оператор Vodafone Ukraine. “Сделка есть. Но не финализирована”, - сообщает один из собеседников редакции в конкурентном телеком-операторе.
> 
> В СКМ не подтвердили и не опровергли информацию о сделке. “Мы не комментируем гипотетические и несостоявшиеся сделки. Как только нам будет, что сказать, сразу же сделаем”, - сообщили в пресс-службе. В Vodafone вообще предпочли не предоставлять комментариев по этому вопросу. Ни да, ни нет. 
> 
> Госуполномоченные АМКУ на правах анонимности сообщили, что пока не рассматривали заявок от СКМ и Vodafone на предмет концентрации рынка.
> 
> ...


 https://tech.liga.net/telecom/article/ahmetov-rasstaetsya-s-kompaniey-vega-pokupatel---vodafone

----------


## EmperorVally

> Ахметов расстается с компанией Vega. Покупатель - Vodafone
> 
> 
> 
> https://tech.liga.net/telecom/article/ahmetov-rasstaetsya-s-kompaniey-vega-pokupatel---vodafone


 Он давно хотел ее продать. Странно, что покупает водафон, у него был какой-то транспорт по межгороду (знакомый там работал, даже в робе мтс-совской ходил), а то, что стоит в Веге в ядре ну никак для 5G не подходит, где желательны решения типа Juniper PTX в случае крупного города. И цена странная, летом 2018 Фарлеп имел активов на 850 млн, а ценные частоты для 5Г это 3.2-3.6ГГц, если память не изменяет.

----------


## C2D

Хотел узнать по поводу заявки на ремонт рабочего телефона, а у них если звонить по телефону, то опять нельзя выбрать пункт, где соединяет с оператором)) 
Ладно, думаю, напишу в онлайн-чат. А онлайн-чат на ремонте оказывается.
Ладно, думаю, напишу на мыло тех поддержки. Написал, вернулось письмо потому что у них заполнен ящик 
Ну где, в какой дыре планеты ещё такой цирк можно встретить!?)))

----------


## Corban_jum

Ахметов расстается с компанией Vega. Покупатель - Vodafone

Может что-то изменится в этом говне? От которого даже отключится сложно

----------


## saivd

> Хотел узнать по поводу заявки на ремонт рабочего телефона, а у них если звонить по телефону, то опять нельзя выбрать пункт, где соединяет с оператором)) 
> Ладно, думаю, напишу в онлайн-чат. А онлайн-чат на ремонте оказывается.
> Ладно, думаю, напишу на мыло тех поддержки. Написал, вернулось письмо потому что у них заполнен ящик 
> Ну где, в какой дыре планеты ещё такой цирк можно встретить!?)))


 Попытайтесь оставить заявку на официальной странице facebook

----------


## C2D

> Попытайтесь оставить заявку на официальной странице facebook


 О, там я ещё не пробовал)) Спасибо)

----------


## rakywok

> Ахметов расстается с компанией Vega. Покупатель - Vodafone
> 
> Может что-то изменится в этом говне? От которого даже отключится сложно


 Возвращаемся назад?
Ни у кого вчера и сегодня, нет небольших обрывов буквально на минуту?

----------


## rakywok

> Пообщалась, пытаются навязать "год интернета без абонплаты" - "экономия 600 с чем-то грн". Уже даже не смешно.
> Все-таки отзовитесь, плз, кто недавно был на Асташкина.


 Везёт, мне сказали что на оптику акции нет...

----------


## kaizersoze

> Бухгалтерия сидит в Киеве. Вполне возможно, что не туда перевели. Мне как-то переработку не добавили на карту, я им позвонил - сказали, что ошиблись, и через день переведут.


 позвонил на Асташкина. робот. с трудом соединился с человеком. полчаса раз..л его, он уверенно отсылал меня снова на Асташкина. я ответил, что если куда и поеду, то только в суд. неделю спустя пришел ответ на электронку, мол, деньги снялись в феврале за абонплату (притом, что в январе я уже отключился). переписка продолжается

----------


## EmperorVally

> позвонил на Асташкина. робот. с трудом соединился с человеком. полчаса раз..л его, он уверенно отсылал меня снова на Асташкина. я ответил, что если куда и поеду, то только в суд. неделю спустя пришел ответ на электронку, мол, деньги снялись в феврале за абонплату (притом, что в январе я уже отключился). переписка продолжается


 Очень не советую угрожать судом, если хотите конструктивного диалога.

----------


## Лабик

Вегу. вроде. водафон выкупает

----------


## EmperorVally

> Вегу. вроде. водафон выкупает

----------


## [email protected]

> Его скорее всего выкинули в мусорку. Топаем ножками с паспортом, а письмо любой левый мудак может написать.


 Письмо об отключении с указанием адреса, л\с и тарифа отправлял с описью вложения и уведомлении о вручении:
1. Письмо, на имя директора.
2. Копия паспорта, заверенная мной. 
3. ИНН, заверенный мной.
Неделю шло.
Две недели "реагировали", постучал Веге в фейсбуке, пообщались - отключили!

----------


## stazher

> Вегу. вроде. водафон выкупает


 Продажа крепостных с аукциона 
Клавдий Лебедев
    Сюжетом для картины послужило известное описание продажи крепостных с аукциона в «Путешествии из Петербурга в Москву» А. Н. Радищева (с. Медное), где изображена им участь крестьянской семьи, распродаваемой с молотка за долги промотавшегося господина

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Тут есть ещё саппорт Веги ?
Подключили акцию оплата телефона за год, но скидка 50% 1 января, сегодня уже не работает телефоная линия по всем 3 телефонам к ней подключенным.
Скину номер в личку
Если это авария, тоже надо выяснить в чем дело

----------


## saivd

> Тут есть ещё саппорт Веги ?


 Саппорт Веги на форуме давненько отсутствует. Попытайтесь оставить заявку на официальной странице facebook

У Вас телефония обычная или IP ?

----------


## EmperorVally

> Тут есть ещё саппорт Веги ?
> Подключили акцию оплата телефона за год, но скидка 50% 1 января, сегодня уже не работает телефоная линия по всем 3 телефонам к ней подключенным.
> Скину номер в личку
> Если это авария, тоже надо выяснить в чем дело


 Какой тип голосового шлюза? Пингуется ли он? Что говорит шурнал? С моего ПК сервер VoIP доступен и функционирует.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Саппорт Веги на форуме давненько отсутствует. Попытайтесь оставить заявку на официальной странице facebook
> 
> У Вас телефония обычная или IP ?


 Обычный тел 716****
Оставлю, но и на Асташкина надо наверное

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Какой тип голосового шлюза? Пингуется ли он? Что говорит шурнал? С моего ПК сервер VoIP доступен и функционирует.


 эммм.... не то

----------


## saivd

> Обычный тел


  У нас тоже был обычный телефон (по медной линии) потом перестал работать, оставили заявку ждали полтора месяца. Потом выяснилось что воруют медные кабели и перевили на IP телефонию. Но качество и обслуживание никакое, и мы от них отказались.

----------


## rakywok

Блин, опять по ходу обрыв интернета, жесть...
Таки обрыв, заявку приняли, реально задолбало это, сегодня/завтра выходной, никто и не дернется.

----------


## EmperorVally

> Блин, опять по ходу обрыв интернета, жесть...
> Таки обрыв, заявку приняли, реально задолбало это, сегодня/завтра выходной, никто и не дернется.


 Пропало сегодня?

----------


## rakywok

> Пропало сегодня?


 Да, вот вечером приехали, чудо, работает, повезло что не очередной обрыв оптики где то, так бы ждали конечно...

----------


## EmperorVally

> Да, вот вечером приехали, чудо, работает, повезло что не очередной обрыв оптики где то, так бы ждали конечно...


  Скорее всего на выносе элетроэнергии не было. Аккумуляторы не вечные, хватает часов на 5-6.

----------


## rakywok

Лежим!

----------


## rakywok

Пытаюсь дозвониться в поддержку, а меня к оператору не пускают, оказывается они ещё чинят суботнюю поломку. Это конечно то ещё дно.

----------


## Bardeka

> Пытаюсь дозвониться в поддержку, а меня к оператору не пускают, оказывается они ещё чинят суботнюю поломку. Это конечно то ещё дно.


 вега уже давно не дно... она уже минимум пол года, как бездна.. и ей не так долго осталось до черной дыры

----------


## rakywok

> вега уже давно не дно... она уже минимум пол года, как бездна.. и ей не так долго осталось до черной дыры


 Уже и не знаю что хуже, линк мигает, все мигает, уже думал роутер сдох, включил напрямую, нифига и никому ни написать, ни позвонить...

----------


## Sergey321

> и никому ни написать, ни позвонить...


 Як це? Чи в Одесі нема інших провайдерів?

----------


## rakywok

В 7 утра позвонил их робот, разбудил, сказал что чинят суботнюю поломку, рукалицо
В 10 вот встал, всё уже работает.

----------


## rakywok

Народ, кто то менял медиаконвертер Телетек? Мой по ходу накрылся, хоть и типа работает. Поддержка предлагает мастера за 60 грн, который по ходу скажет что таки сдох и меняйте? Что то покупать самому или брать их (был вроде 260)? Его как то надо настраивать или воткнул и забыл?

----------


## orinoko

> Народ, кто то менял медиаконвертер Телетек? Мой по ходу накрылся, хоть и типа работает. Поддержка предлагает мастера за 60 грн, который по ходу скажет что таки сдох и меняйте? Что то покупать самому или брать их (был вроде 260)? Его как то надо настраивать или воткнул и забыл?


 Если найдёте телетек, то просто поменять и всё. Настройки подтягиваются сами. Если ставить другой, то нужна смена конфигурации с их стороны. По крайней мере у нас так было.

----------


## саша75

> Если найдёте телетек, то просто поменять и всё. Настройки подтягиваются сами. Если ставить другой, то нужна смена конфигурации с их стороны. По крайней мере у нас так было.


 Просто поменять телетек не получится (уже).они должны будут у себя проделать определенные операции,а так как с комстаром все кануло в лету,придется покупать их медик

----------


## rakywok

Спасибо всем. Завтра потопаю к ним. Утром звонил, заявку оформили. Сейчас напрямую пробую подключиться без роутера, выдаёт ошибку 651. Звоню в поддержку об этом сообщить, с оператором не соединяют, робот говрит о решении утренней заявки. Днём инет появлялся и опять пропал, фиг поймёшь в чем дело, они утром не видели авторизации... Медиаконвертер или что...

----------


## rakywok

> Я  и сам подумывал, если чего, у него купить ;-)
> 
> Всё думаю о вылетах моего инета. Когда подключаю напрямую кабелёк (без роутера)  от медика к компьютеру во время обрывов выскакивает ошибка 651. Может медик начал барахлить, хотя светодиоды горят как положено (возле оптики и медного порта), перегрузкой по питанию не лечится. Инет живёт своей жизнью - хочет пропадает, а хочет появляется. А кто знает, медики на чьем балансе - абонента или провайдера?


 Сентябрь 15-го года, всё моё, вот только не знаю такие же обрывы по времени, у меня пол дня нет, пару часов есть. Интересно как тогда вопрос решился.

----------


## sav12

> Народ, кто то менял медиаконвертер Телетек? Мой по ходу накрылся, хоть и типа работает. Поддержка предлагает мастера за 60 грн, который по ходу скажет что таки сдох и меняйте? Что то покупать самому или брать их (был вроде 260)? Его как то надо настраивать или воткнул и забыл?


 Соболезную! Рабочий телетек они вам выдадут бесплатно, но разрешить ему доступ (тупо поменять на свиче макадрес) некому.
Ищите другого провайдера.(

----------


## саша75

> Соболезную! Рабочий телетек они вам выдадут бесплатно, но разрешить ему доступ (тупо поменять на свиче макадрес) некому.
> Ищите другого провайдера.(


 Человек изложил правильно!

----------


## rakywok

> Соболезную! Рабочий телетек они вам выдадут бесплатно, но разрешить ему доступ (тупо поменять на свиче макадрес) некому.
> Ищите другого провайдера.(


 Та я уже понял что попал. В Фейсбуке тоже не спешат отвечать...

----------


## rakywok

Заработало, но надолго ли...

----------


## rakywok

> Заработало, но надолго ли...


  Все, пропал...

----------


## fantom

> Все, пропал...


 Хватит жевать кактус. Вали оттуда.

----------


## orinoko

> Хватит жевать кактус. Вали оттуда.


 Пропал в 14:50, появился в 15:34. Так что не всё так плохо. Правда у нас комстаровская линия, и выбивает очень редко. У того же Сохо бывает гораздо хуже

----------


## EmperorVally

> Соболезную! Рабочий телетек они вам выдадут бесплатно, но разрешить ему доступ (тупо поменять на свиче макадрес) некому.
> Ищите другого провайдера.(


 1. У Веги никогда не была привязка по маку.
2. Каким вообще хером смена медиаконвертера (не путать с ONU) относится в мак-адресу?

----------


## sav12

> 1. У Веги никогда не была привязка по маку.
> 2. Каким вообще хером смена медиаконвертера (не путать с ONU) относится в мак-адресу?


 В Комстаре была привязка.
Год назад у меня умер телетек, взял на асташкина б\у комстаровский рабочий. Линк был, они активное оборудование у меня видели, но интернета я от них не добился. Так и ушел.

----------


## MikrOn

> 1. У Веги никогда не была привязка по маку.
> 2. Каким вообще хером смена медиаконвертера (не путать с ONU) относится в мак-адресу?


 телетек это управляемый коммутатор ( в свое время каждый из порты которого настраивались под нужды каждого абона), который в свою очередь вручную прикручивается на одном из core маршрутизаторе комстара ( а не банально биндится как онушка на гпоне, но, людей которые в состоянии это осуществить уже нет ; )

----------


## rakywok

> Все, пропал...


 Вчера через пару минут заработал и до сейчас без обрывов. В час ночи позвонил робот, сообщить что они помнят о моей проблеме. В 10 утра ко мне шёл мастер, но все работает, отправил его домой))) Надеюсь проблема таки с их стороны.

----------


## BearLog

Привет народ. Как в техподдержку дозвониться. Автомат такой возможности не даёт. При входе в меню где связь с ними - один вариант # выйти в главное меню. Сервисный центр на Асташкина толпа. Нужен номерок.

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## EmperorVally

> Привет народ. Как в техподдержку дозвониться. Автомат такой возможности не даёт. При входе в меню где связь с ними - один вариант # выйти в главное меню. Сервисный центр на Асташкина толпа. Нужен номерок.


 Запасись транквилизаторами. Если проблема технического характера - пиши в чат, если абонетская - не завидую, таки валить в офис.

----------


## rakywok

Это таки жесть, опять пропал инет, звонить тому дядьке что утром шёл?

----------


## RECON05

> Это таки жесть, опять пропал инет, звонить тому дядьке что утром шёл?


 Ты мазахист !??

----------


## Bardeka

> Ты мазахист !??


 ну чего ты сразу так... такие провокационные вопросы задаёшь...
сейчас он придёт поплачется, что живёт в такой глубокой дыре, где нет других провайдеров, а только вега, которая всегда ползает по днищам и подобным безднам.... ну нет у человека выбора..... разве что выбраться из этой дыры в места обитания других провайдеров, а это большие финансовые траты...

----------


## sav12

> телетек это управляемый коммутатор ( в свое время каждый из порты которого настраивались под нужды каждого абона), который в свою очередь вручную прикручивается на одном из core маршрутизаторе комстара ( а не банально биндится как онушка на гпоне, но, людей которые в состоянии это осуществить уже нет ; )


 Но эти люди ведь не умерли. вега специально морозится, но понять её конечную цель не возможно. Для чего с таким рвением избавляться от старых клиентов, мягко говоря, остаётся загадкой.

----------


## rakywok

В общем пришли дяденьки, потыкали, позвонили, идёт какой то там перенос оборудования или чего, вылазит не у меня одного, надо переждать... Форс мажор...

----------


## Елена Премудрая

> В общем пришли дяденьки, потыкали, позвонили, идёт какой то там перенос оборудования или чего, вылазит не у меня одного, надо переждать... Форс мажор...


 Здравствуйте.  Дайте, пожалуйста., номер телефона или тот способ,  которым Вы связались с тех поддержкой. Интернета уже второй день нет, а куда звонить непонятно.

----------


## Jorik83

В рельсу звони если не зватает соображадки почитать хотч бы пару страниц темы

----------


## Елена Премудрая

> В рельсу звони если не зватает соображадки почитать хотч бы пару страниц темы


 Спасибо за совет, я все таки подожду ответа от человека, которому задала вопрос.

----------


## Jorik83

это с вероятностью сто процентов элехтурат зеленкина

Отправлено с моего XT1650 через Tapatalk

----------


## Елена Премудрая

> это с вероятностью сто процентов элехтурат зеленкина
> 
> Отправлено с моего XT1650 через Tapatalk


 Идите хамить в тему политики, если ничем помочь по существу не можете.

----------


## Jorik83

мне интересно посмотреть на цирк, или поле чудес
тему нашла а почитать не догадалась

Отправлено с моего XT1650 через Tapatalk

----------


## gena.kotlyar

> Интернета уже второй день нет, а куда звонить непонятно.


  Отключайтесь от Веги, переходите на других провайдеров. Вопрос не решится дозвоном, вопрос вообще не решится никак и никогда, так как паскудная работа у этой компании возведена в главную миссию. Если бы в Украине был организован конкурс на худшего провайдера, Вега была бы в жюри. Бегите от них, иначе Вам понадобится психолог.

----------


## Елена Премудрая

> Отключайтесь от Веги, переходите на других провайдеров. Вопрос не решится дозвоном, вопрос вообще не решится никак и никогда, так как паскудная работа у этой компании возведена в главную миссию. Если бы в Украине был организован конкурс на худшего провайдера, Вега была бы в жюри. Бегите от них, иначе Вам понадобится психолог.


 Спасибо, я уже занимаюсь этим вопросом.

----------


## Jorik83

пока на форуме что то ищет вчерашний день

Отправлено с моего XT1650 через Tapatalk

----------


## Litvinov

Добрый день,

Возможно кто-то знает - у меня из личного кабинета пропала кнопка заказа sim карты Vega.
А мне как раз понадобился доп мобильный интернет.
Можно ли как-то ее вернуть или заказать иным способом?

И еще один вопрос - пытался поговорить с оператором на этот счет, но никак не могу выйти на оператора. По их телефону исключительно автоответчик который сообщает только базовую информацию и все. Может быть кто-то знает как дозвониться оператору?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Jorik83

ОО

----------


## orinoko

> И еще один вопрос - пытался поговорить с оператором на этот счет, но никак не могу выйти на оператора. По их телефону исключительно автоответчик который сообщает только базовую информацию и все. Может быть кто-то знает как дозвониться оператору?


  Там целый квест нужно пройти по этому автоответчику. Я добирался, вот буквально сегодня.

----------


## Ola_lala

Кто уже прошел замену этой линии новой? сколько реально длиться? Классическая ситуация -уже месяц нет интернета,оплата на год вперед, реакции от ВЕГИ нет, операторы ничего толкового не говорят, заявка у них все время закрывается без решения проблемы. Один только раскололся, что меняют от месяца до 2-х.
Но! по адресу подключить нового абонента могут в течении 3-х дней.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

более двух недель ждем перевода на новую линию тоже
оплатили на год вперед до января тоже
ну вот вам и ответ - месяц-два )

----------


## SAPY

Фактически компания "Вега" прекращает существование. 
Абоненты разбегаются, а специалистов там никогда и не было.
 "Шарашкина контора" вообщем.  Мошенники. 
Телефон давно уже не работает. Куча выданных заявок на ремонт линии.
 Абонплата начисляется - услуги телефонии НЕТ.

----------


## Dr.Jeunesse

Зачем связываться с Вегой , порядочных провайдеров разве мало ?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Зачем связываться с Вегой , порядочных провайдеров разве мало ?


 а со стационарным телефоном как быть ? от Укртелекома уже отключились

----------


## EmperorVally

> а со стационарным телефоном как быть ? от Укртелекома уже отключились


 Если нужен стационарник, при наличии нормального доступа в интернет можно поставить голосовой шлюз (VoIP). Он может подвисать иногда, раз-два в год приходится перегружать, но это лучше чем гнилая медная линия с никакой изоляцией и мокрыми муфтами, которую никто ремонтировать не будет а завтра ее вырежет алкаш у которого трубы горят.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Если нужен стационарник, при наличии нормального доступа в интернет можно поставить голосовой шлюз (VoIP). Он может подвисать иногда, раз-два в год приходится перегружать, но это лучше чем гнилая медная линия с никакой изоляцией и мокрыми муфтами, которую никто ремонтировать не будет а завтра ее вырежет алкаш у которого трубы горят.


 а если надо несколько телефонов на одну гнилую медную линию ? и чтобы осталось как было по проводам ?)

----------


## EmperorVally

> а если надо несколько телефонов на одну гнилую медную линию ? и чтобы осталось как было по проводам ?)


 Тогда напомню, что на дворе 2к19 год. Медь устарела 10 лет назад. зачем вам зависимоть от проводов? Объясните ситуацию, я не понимаю сути. Отсутствие подключения к интернету или боязнь компьютеризированной железяки? Сервак VoIP у Веги работает довольно стабильно, основные проблемы в услуге это большые показатели джиттера и RTT, иногда как следствие загруженных вланов (ютуб при этом работает нормально, и абоненты не жалуются, соответственно никто про проблему не знает), про QoS вообще молчу.

----------


## Bardeka

> а если надо несколько телефонов на одну гнилую медную линию ? и чтобы осталось как было по проводам ?)


 тяжелый случай.. наверно ещё ламповый телек смотрите и холодильником "Морозко" пользуетесь....

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> тяжелый случай.. наверно ещё ламповый телек смотрите и холодильником "Морозко" пользуетесь....


 не ламповый, а кинескопный 30 летний панасоник настоящий и все ок, только пульт купил новый старый уже стерся) и Т2 приставку
холодильнику тоже 30 практически, тоже панасоник (national по старому), хорошо бы чтобы все столько работали

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Тогда напомню, что на дворе 2к19 год. Медь устарела 10 лет назад. зачем вам зависимоть от проводов? Объясните ситуацию, я не понимаю сути. Отсутствие подключения к интернету или боязнь компьютеризированной железяки? Сервак VoIP у Веги работает довольно стабильно, основные проблемы в услуге это большые показатели джиттера и RTT, иногда как следствие загруженных вланов (ютуб при этом работает нормально, и абоненты не жалуются, соответственно никто про проблему не знает), про QoS вообще молчу.


 надо телефон в коридоре стационарный, в комнате (к нему сплиттер подведен через ещё один удлинитель до коридора) и там в коридоре через сплитер ещё радио трубка включается)
я про это ничего не знаю думаю, но вот нашел
https://trv-science.ru/2018/04/16/kak-rabotaet-voip-telefoniya/
т.е. это надо все таки другой аппарат покупать ? и куда его включать ? у меня интернет - тенет с медиаконвертером на гигабит
или они все таки rj-11 подключаются ?
если нет то этот шлюз который поставят к квартиру как он подключается ?

----------


## saivd

> надо телефон в коридоре стационарный, в комнате (к нему сплиттер подведен через ещё один удлинитель до коридора) и там в коридоре через сплитер ещё радио трубка включается)
> я про это ничего не знаю думаю, но вот нашел
> https://trv-science.ru/2018/04/16/kak-rabotaet-voip-telefoniya/
> т.е. это надо все таки другой аппарат покупать ? и куда его включать ? у меня интернет - тенет с медиаконвертером на гигабит
> или они все таки rj-11 подключаются ?
> если нет то этот шлюз который поставят к квартиру как он подключается ?


 Подключается VoIP-шлюз к роутеру, а сам телефонный аппарат к VoIP-шлюзу

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

ну вот так уже понятнее, почему я такого объяснения нигде не находил, одни красивые слова как и тут вообщем-то)
а роутер к кому ? у меня же другой провайдер инета, роутер уже подключен или это другой роутер будет
так мне проще от тенета что-то заказать ) вообщем номер хотелось бы сохранить

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

я это вижу так, принесут коробочку шлюз или вообще у себя поставят на своем конце линии или обуродования, а дома все останется по старому через медь, верно ? иначе это вообще не то
и все 3 телефона будут работать по старому, потому что сама линия от старого совкового вообще уходит в стену или я что-то не так понял все таки если оно без инета не работает, т.е. в стену уходит rj-11 от веги в виде двойника
адсл у меня работал хорошо и телефон паралельно ещё 12 лет назад

----------


## Bardeka

> не ламповый, а кинескопный 30 летний *панасоник настоящи*й и все ок, только пульт купил новый старый уже стерся) и Т2 приставку
> холодильнику тоже 30 практически, тоже панасоник (national по старому), хорошо бы чтобы все столько работали


 жуть) таким раритетом пользоваться это...... но блин ты прав, главное что работает 30 лет))))) радиоточка кстати тоже хорошая штука... а ещё керосиновая лампа)

----------


## saivd

> ну вот так уже понятнее, почему я такого объяснения нигде не находил, одни красивые слова как и тут вообщем-то)
> а роутер к кому ? у меня же другой провайдер инета, роутер уже подключен или это другой роутер будет
> так мне проще от тенета что-то заказать ) вообщем номер хотелось бы сохранить


 Провайдер интернетa роли не играет, Вам Вега выдаст настройки для VoIP-шлюз, также есть специальное приложение для телефонов VegaPhone




> я это вижу так, принесут коробочку шлюз или вообще у себя поставят на своем конце линии или обуродования, а дома все останется по старому через медь, верно ? иначе это вообще не то
> и все 3 телефона будут работать по старому, потому что сама линия от старого совкового вообще уходит в стену или я что-то не так понял все таки если оно без инета не работает, т.е. в стену уходит rj-11 от веги в виде двойника
> адсл у меня работал хорошо и телефон паралельно ещё 12 лет назад


 VoIP-шлюз подключается в Вашей квартире. Вега Вам дает в аренду или Вы его покупаете.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

и сколько аппаратов можно подключить к VoIP шлюзу ? и каким образом - RJ-11 ?

----------


## saivd

> и сколько аппаратов можно подключить к VoIP шлюзу ? и каким образом - RJ-11 ?


 В зависимости от модели, чем больше портов (RJ-11) для подключения тем дороже.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> жуть) таким раритетом пользоваться это...... но блин ты прав, главное что работает 30 лет))))) радиоточка кстати тоже хорошая штука... а ещё керосиновая лампа)


 ну имеется ввиду что современное ломается частенько, а качество тоже на том же цифровом ТВ или стоит бешенных денег если получше и побольше
что в том тв есть новом что нет в этом + т2 с инетом ? ничего вообщем то на уровне просмотра кино или передач и фильмов с флэхи
радиоточка есть в мобильном, который смартфон только ради камеры в основном
а керосиновая лампа невыгодна

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> В зависимости от модели, чем больше портов (RJ-11) для подключения тем дороже.


 в общем это все равно провода, так как телефон только один близко к роутеру)

----------


## Bardeka

> ну имеется ввиду что современное ломается частенько


 особенно часто если руки кривые и когда покупаешь у барыг без какой либо гарантии сомнительного происхождения технику



> что в том тв есть новом что нет в этом + т2 с инетом ?


 глупый вопрос до ужаса... нет мерцания экрана кинескопных тв, которые убивают глаза, занимают в разы меньше места и пыли, потребляют в раз 5-10 меньше электроэнергии, качество изображения в разы четче и приятнее, не имеют дурной привычки ЭЛТ телеков "гудеть" при сильной громкости когда ставят на телеке на 50+ громкости и потом приставкой регулируют.
хотя кому я тут рассказываю..... всё это фигня.... всё равно в ответ прилетит что то типа денег нет поэтому техника 30 летней давности рулит и вообще мне нормас, как в той рекламе)



> а керосиновая лампа невыгодна


 а 30 летняя техника очень выгодна, АГА)

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> особенно часто если руки кривые и когда покупаешь у барыг без какой либо гарантии сомнительного происхождения технику
> 
> глупый вопрос до ужаса... нет мерцания экрана кинескопных тв, которые убивают глаза, занимают в разы меньше места и пыли, потребляют в раз 5-10 меньше электроэнергии, качество изображения в разы четче и приятнее, не имеют дурной привычки ЭЛТ телеков "гудеть" при сильной громкости когда ставят на телеке на 50+ громкости и потом приставкой регулируют.
> хотя кому я тут рассказываю..... всё это фигня.... всё равно в ответ прилетит что то типа денег нет поэтому техника 30 летней давности рулит и вообще мне нормас, как в той рекламе)
> 
> а 30 летняя техника очень выгодна, АГА)


 да это и не я смотрю в основном)
мерцания нет, он на расстоянии метров 10 минимум, он 50-60 герц, как куча мониторов и сейчас
электричество - возможно, но он берет 110ватт макс, это много ? моник сейчас берет 65, но он и включен раз в 5-6 больше в день чем ТВ, микроволновая печка вот самая маленькая и 800 берет, но она же и работает чуть
изображение Т2 ТВ, на мониторе оно лучше в любом случае если фильмы по 50 гиг смотреть
громкость как раз регулируется пультом от ТВ, потому что на приставке всего до 25 и выше нельзя, а с ТВ пульта и до 50 добираемся да
деньги есть как раз, перестал на ерунду выкидывать техническую без надобности)))
если поломается - будем покупать уже новую

----------


## fantom

Из всего вышесказанного на 230-ти страницах можно сделать ввод, что абоненты Веги заслуживают своей участи (кроме тех у кого нет возможности оттуда свалить из-за отсутствия других провайдеров в пределах досягаемости). Точно так же как каждый народ заслуживает ту власть которую выбирает.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Из всего вышесказанного на 230-ти страницах можно сделать ввод, что абоненты Веги заслуживают своей участи (кроме тех у кого нет возможности оттуда свалить из-за отсутствия других провайдеров в пределах досягаемости). Точно так же как каждый народ заслуживает ту власть которую выбирает.


 Как нет возможности? Укртелеком можно всегда подключить. Уж получше будет в разы этого бардака веговского.

----------


## Bardeka

> да это и не я смотрю в основном)


 а ну это меняет дело, того кто смотрит и не жалко значит) пусть слепнет дальше, если уже не ослеп...



> мерцания нет


 есть такая штука как развёртка... слыхал про неё?) 



> он на расстоянии метров 10 минимум


 это ЭЛТ на 85 дюймов который смотрят минимум с 10 метров? 



> он 50-60 герц, как куча мониторов и сейчас


 читай про развёртку ЭЛТ, а потом уже пытайся равнять всю технику только по герцам.. мы посмеёмся



> электричество - возможно, но он берет 110ватт макс, это много ? моник сейчас берет 65, но он и включен раз в 5-6 больше в день чем ТВ,


 моник 40 дюймов? современный монитор 21-24 дюйма берёт 20-30 ватт. телек 49 дюймов берёт под 150 ватт, на 32 дюйма около 60-80, а если сравнить с тем 30 летним ретро хламом который скорее всего 21 дюйм то ЖК аналог будет 30 потреблять, и да он будет 16:9 стандарта а не древнего 4:3 или вообще 5:4.



> изображение Т2 ТВ, на мониторе оно лучше в любом случае если фильмы по 50 гиг смотреть


 ну конечно, ты ещё расскажи что на ЭЛТ разрешение 1920*1080 точек на экране... поэтому разница будет только из за битрейта видео потока...



> громкость как раз регулируется пультом от ТВ, потому что на приставке всего до 25 и выше нельзя, а с ТВ пульта и до 50 добираемся да


 ппц....)) ну хотя в этом своя фишка есть, пользоваться двумя пультами...



> деньги есть как раз, перестал на ерунду выкидывать техническую без надобности)))


 оно видно.... только медная телефония только хардкор.
вообще странно что ты не пытаешься найти провайдер который бы тебе dial-up интернет подключил. ведь он тоже фиг знает какой древности и мог бы ещё работать и работать.




> Из всего вышесказанного на 230-ти страницах можно сделать ввод, что абоненты Веги заслуживают своей участи (кроме тех у кого нет возможности оттуда свалить из-за отсутствия других провайдеров в пределах досягаемости).


 истину глаголишь

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

слышал конечно и ЭЛТ монитор был, но он действительно вреден, он на метр где-то от меня был
ЭЛТ на 54 см диагональ, расстояние - так вышло уж, да действительно 21 дюйм
у меня монитор 24 дюйма, к нему блок на 19 вольт 3.42 ампера, т.е. 65 ватт
менял год назад, так как старый блок сгорел

не знаю, но меня качество с тем что было аналогом устраивает и тех кто смотрит то же
смотрятся только те 32-40 каналов что есть в Т2 и то нечасто

я бы и одним пультом приставки пользовался, на котором есть просто TV/AV переключатель, но в этом увы как и со звуком с пульта приставки не делается
диал-ап уже везде не работает наверное, да он и не годен
у меня у самого интернет на 1 гиг подключение, а телек не надо навороченный и все

про телефонию - это не избавит меня от проводов в квартире до шлюза этого, а что там подключено по меди до Веги или оптика до ящика Тенет через роутер то это одинаково по проводам
дело в том что если это просто телефон, зачем айпи телефония ?) ну будет и ок, устраивала и медь, тем более этой айпи телефонии лет 25 уже наверное, никто не пользуется массово видимо уже проталкивают таким образом, ещё и шлюз покупать
тоже самое с ТВ, многие вообще выкинули его или не смотрят давно, зачем ещё и новый ?

вот такой у меня
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1951214
https://festima.ru/docs/48910146/moscow/televizor-panasonic-tc-21b4r-yaponiya тут хвалят тоже
https://spb-otdam-darom.livejournal.com/13554052.html тут жалуются на мелькание, но я не знаю что это в Т2

----------


## fantom

> слышал конечно и ЭЛТ монитор был, но он действительно вреден, он на метр где-то от меня был
> ЭЛТ на 54 см диагональ, расстояние - так вышло уж, да действительно 21 дюйм
> у меня монитор 24 дюйма, к нему блок на 19 вольт 3.42 ампера, т.е. 65 ватт
> менял год назад, так как старый блок сгорел
> 
> не знаю, но меня качество с тем что было аналогом устраивает и тех кто смотрит то же
> смотрятся только те 32-40 каналов что есть в Т2 и то нечасто
> 
> я бы и одним пультом приставки пользовался, на котором есть просто TV/AV переключатель, но в этом увы как и со звуком с пульта приставки не делается
> ...


 Купи себе такой аппарат https://www.google.com/search?q=%D1%...tHPd4VhQWe4oM:    Если дених не хватает, может на мусорках где-нибудь валяются.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Купи себе такой аппарат https://www.google.com/search?q=%D1%...tHPd4VhQWe4oM:    Если дених не хватает, может на мусорках где-нибудь валяются.


 Только если они будут 4К, тут 1920*1080 упоминали, а ведь это уже вчерашний день, у меня монитору 8 лет, а он только 1920*1080 и держит, а надо уже менять, прогресс на месте не стоит :smileflag: )

----------


## fantom

> Только если они будут 4К, тут 1920*1080 упоминали, а ведь это уже вчерашний день, у меня монитору 8 лет, а он только 1920*1080 и держит, а надо уже менять, прогресс на месте не стоит)


 Плюнь на прогресс. Такие раритеты на картинках, что слюнки текут. Это же винтажные девайсы. Одна возможность переключать каналы вручную без пульта д/у, добавляет подвижности в повседневную жизнь и соответственно улучшает здоровье.

----------


## Dmitryz

Пару месяцев назад послал письмо в Вегу на отключение.
Статус в аккаунте все еще активный, но денег больше не снимают - "Збереження підключення".
"Данный статус будет действовать год, на случай если у вас будет желание возобновить услуги."
Надо еще ехать на Асташкина? 
По телефону не дозвониться...

----------


## Dmitryz

Сам себе отвечу - получил ответ через фейсбук, что через пол года удалят аккаунт и вроде ничего предпринимать не надо...

----------


## Bird

Потом м.б. вспомню точнее когда отключала их неработающую оптику, пусть будет полтора года назад. До сих пор каждый месяц на почту приходит благодарность за "своевременную оплату" этого счета в 0.
Мне сказали, что сегодня на Асташкина была "сумасшедшая очередь". Там сейчас правда много людей или это отмазка?
И киньте, плз, точной ссылкой на процедуру письменного отключения услуги, кто уже это прошел.
Спасибо.

----------


## Misteri

> Сам себе отвечу - получил ответ через фейсбук, что *через пол года удалят аккаунт и вроде ничего предпринимать не над*о...


 
смахивает на очередной веговский бред. родственники отключили неработающий телефон почти год назад(интернет 2,5 года назад), в итоге до сих пор статус в ЛК Активный и профиль не удалили.
вот через 3 недели будет ровно год. посмотрим как они удалят его

----------


## dedmazai

С 01.07.19 произошло "покращення" на 20 грн./месяц.

----------


## rakywok

> С 01.07.19 произошло "покращення" на 20 грн./месяц.


 Про покращення ничего не слышал, а интернета опять нет с пол второго ночи.

----------


## dedmazai

> Про покращення ничего не слышал, а интернета опять нет с пол второго ночи.


 Изменение стоимости тарифов на Интернет


Уважаемые абоненты!

С 1 июля 2019 года изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.

Подробнее об изменениях можно узнать в Личном кабинете Vega.

----------


## Misteri

Вега максимально заботится о своих абонентах. Поднимает тарифы чтоб они отключались и меньше сидели в интернете и больше гуляли на свежем воздухе... если повышение тп не помогает они отключают интернет в пол второго ночи... самый заботливый провайдер.

----------


## morgoth

> Изменение стоимости тарифов на Интернет
> 
> 
> Уважаемые абоненты!
> 
> С 1 июля 2019 года изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.
> 
> Подробнее об изменениях можно узнать в Личном кабинете Vega.


 Зашел в ЛК - ничего не узнал. А тариф мне повысили на 25 грн. (ADSL) и 35 грн. (Eth).

----------


## Bardeka

> Зашел в ЛК - ничего не узнал. А тариф мне повысили на 25 грн. (ADSL) и 35 грн. (Eth).


 давненько я на их сайт не заходил, зашел только что и не понял ничего в том аду... там вообще есть раздел с тарифными планами? куда не клацни везде оставить заявку на подключение... 
это ж сколько у них счас ADSL стоит что они его ещё на 25грн повысили? там скорость в 90% случаев это 5-15мбит, а с их повышениями за последние 3 года цена уже должна быть как на 100мбит у нормальных провайдеров, хотя может уже и до гигабитной цены подлетает

----------


## rakywok

> Изменение стоимости тарифов на Интернет
> 
> 
> Уважаемые абоненты!
> 
> С 1 июля 2019 года изменяются условия предоставления услуги доступа к сети Интернет в некоторых тарифных планах для абонентов Vega - физических лиц.
> 
> Подробнее об изменениях можно узнать в Личном кабинете Vega.


 У меня без изменений - 175 грн.
В обед уже починили.

----------


## EmperorVally

> У меня без изменений - 175 грн.
> В обед уже починили.


 И что было?

----------


## morgoth

> давненько я на их сайт не заходил, зашел только что и не понял ничего в том аду... там вообще есть раздел с тарифными планами? куда не клацни везде оставить заявку на подключение... 
> это ж сколько у них счас ADSL стоит что они его ещё на 25грн повысили? там скорость в 90% случаев это 5-15мбит, а с их повышениями за последние 3 года цена уже должна быть как на 100мбит у нормальных провайдеров, хотя может уже и до гигабитной цены подлетает


 165 грн. ADSL - причем тарифный план указывается 100Мбит. Клоуны. С юрлиц еще больше дерут

----------


## rakywok

> И что было?


 Что то там с портами или что, порешали без меня, только дважды позвонили.

----------


## ЦАРb

Наблюдаем трешак  :smileflag: .... Сестра наконец то отключила телефон(капец! 125 грн в месяц! За что??!) как смогла доехать до этой богодельни, но остался инет АДСЛ. Пока альтернативы нет, но они обещали подключить оптоволокно (100мбит) до конца месяца. А самое интересное - 700 грн это для НОВЫХ АБОНЕНТОВ, а для старых -1900 грн ! Что то мне подсказывает что до конца месяца они не подключат ничего, и тогда - точно отключение. 
ЗЫ. А вот интересно, если отключиться, и подключиться заново, то тогда будет таки 700грн, как по акции))))? Кто то так делал?

----------


## Misteri

> Наблюдаем трешак .... Сестра наконец то отключила телефон(капец! 125 грн в месяц! За что??!) как смогла доехать до этой богодельни, но остался инет АДСЛ. Пока альтернативы нет, но они обещали подключить оптоволокно (100мбит) до конца месяца. А самое интересное - 700 грн это для НОВЫХ АБОНЕНТОВ, а для старых -1900 грн ! Что то мне подсказывает что до конца месяца они не подключат ничего, и тогда - точно отключение. 
> ЗЫ. А вот интересно, если отключиться, и подключиться заново, то тогда будет таки 700грн, как по акции))))? Кто то так делал?


  лет 5 назад у них в условиях подобной акции писалось "новым абонентом может считаться адрес по которому небыло подключения последние 12 месяцев"

----------


## Bird

> Наблюдаем трешак .... Сестра наконец то отключила телефон(капец! 125 грн в месяц! За что??!) как смогла доехать до этой богодельни, но остался инет АДСЛ.


 Давно отключилась? Если сейчас, то как там по очередям и проч.?

----------


## EmperorVally

> Что то там с портами или что, порешали без меня, только дважды позвонили.


 То есть эти мудаки даже не зашли и не попинговали?

----------


## ЦАРb

> Давно отключилась? Если сейчас, то как там по очередям и проч.?


 В понедельник. Приехала ровно в 9, была в очереди 20-й, попала к оператору в 10, в пол-одиннадцатого уже уехала.

----------


## denizz

Вега пробивает очередное дно. Дозвонится до техподдержки невозможно. Если раньше хоть как то где то, то сейчас полная жесть.

----------


## Misteri

> Вега пробивает очередное дно. Дозвонится до техподдержки невозможно. Если раньше хоть как то где то, то сейчас полная жесть.


 Дно с дозвоном уже вроде очень давно пробито... сейчас модно им в фейсбуке строчить

----------


## denizz

> Дно с дозвоном уже вроде очень давно пробито... сейчас модно им в фейсбуке строчить


 Та раньше было можно хоть как то дозвониться, а сейчас введите номер лицевого счета, вводишь номер, тебе робот говорит, ваша поломка будет починина 26 июля и сбрасывается. Весь разговор. В итоге ввел произвольный лицевой и как то с третьего раза таки дозвонился. Но толку от этого ровно ноль. Вместо разговора ква ква ква. Какие то помехи обрывы, кваканье.
АП
Надо сказать, что через фейсбук проблема решилась за 5 минут ))) Маразм ....

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

в фейсбуке тоже не отвечают, ну как проблема не решена, месяц спустя написал опять про хоть какие-то сроки - тишина, хотя видно что прочитано все

----------


## Nezar

кто то в курсе про тариф - Оптика год без абонплаты Лояльный 2019 - 100М?
а то на сайте инфы нет ((
кнопка обратный звонок - на сайте не работает, точнее кнопка работает - оператор который должен звонить не работает.
а на фейсбуке сидит отвечает какой то даун фразами, вытащеными в случайном порядке с его файла - подсказки.
Спасибо
....
уже не надо - выяснил, с 4й попытки у оператора ))
сначала по телефону оператор сказал что я ошибаюсь и такой тариф только для новых подключений.
на мой отказ - пошел уточнять.
потом сказал что это при переходе с меди на оптику.
на мой отказ - пошел уточнять.
потом сказал - что это ошибка на сайте.
на мой отказ - пошел уточнять.
сказал что действительно такой тариф есть для существующих абонентов )) и что он ошибался.
фух.

----------


## Misteri

> в фейсбуке тоже не отвечают


 


> а на фейсбуке сидит отвечает какой то даун фразами, вытащеными в случайном порядке с его файла - подсказки.


 


> Надо сказать, что через фейсбук проблема решилась за 5 минут )))


 сказочный ..... провайдер




> кто то в курсе про тариф - Оптика год без абонплаты Лояльный 2019 - 100М?


 знаю точно что где то у них на сайте существует файл PDF со всеми актуальными тарифами, тут ним раньше кидались.... но сейчас видимо нужно быть админом этого сайта чтоб знать где он находится и скачать его..

----------


## Nezar

мне в фейсбуке дали ссылку на этот документ.
но тарифа там этого не было, по крайней мере вчера.
и тарифных условий там вообще нет.
только перечень тарифов и ограничение в 1 терабайт.
.................
чуть позднее скину срины переписки в фейсбуке))

----------


## Misteri

> мне в фейсбуке дали ссылку на этот документ.
> но тарифа там этого не было, по крайней мере вчера.
> и тарифных условий там вообще нет.
> только перечень тарифов и ограничение в 1 терабайт.
> .................
> чуть позднее скину срины переписки в фейсбуке))


 этот файл тоже нашел. он у них тут https://vega.ua/ukr/document первый, но раньше кидались именно файлом с ценами и файлом, где при каком из повышений указывалось какой насколько подорожает.. но видать он слишком секретный чтоб быть в открытом доступе... ну или чтоб не травмировать людям заранее психику очередным ростом.. и чтоб для них это был сюрприз(кому на сколько в этот раз подняли цену или опустили скорость)

----------


## Nezar

ураа, из спортивного интереса добил фейсбук.

----------


## Misteri

> ураа, из спортивного интереса добил фейсбук.


 самое главное что мы убедились в том что документ с тарифами и их условиями это секретная информация... ведь его так и не дали) 




> а на фейсбуке сидит отвечает какой то даун фразами, вытащеными в случайном порядке с его файла - подсказки.


 а вообще с этим согласен
с одной стороны ответы на уровне чат бота, с другой стороны *сейчас* чат боты уже вроде куда сообразительнее...

----------


## rakywok

> ураа, из спортивного интереса добил фейсбук.


 А мне отказали. В конце апреля им писал в Фейсбук и ответили так.



> Доброе утро. Спасибо за ваше обращение. К сожалению, у вас нету возможности подключить акционный тариф, так как данная акция только для абонентов с технологией подключения АDSL.


 Правда на тот момент цена за год была 1000.

----------


## Nezar

> А мне отказали. В конце апреля им писал в Фейсбук и ответили так.
> 
> Правда на тот момент цена за год была 1000.


 а в личном кабинете была возможность сменить тариф? 
просто у меня там есть в списке тарифов этот годичный

----------


## Berlio3

кто подскажет, на каком основании начисляется абонплата в полном объёме за использование телефонной линии, если телефон отключен?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

это в ЛК или где ?

----------


## mesculinum

> Письмо об отключении с указанием адреса, л\с и тарифа отправлял с описью вложения и уведомлении о вручении:
> 1. Письмо, на имя директора.
> 2. Копия паспорта, заверенная мной. 
> 3. ИНН, заверенный мной.
> Неделю шло.
> Две недели "реагировали", постучал Веге в фейсбуке, пообщались - отключили!


 На какой адрес отправлять письмо в Киев, Соломянська 3 или Одесса Асташкина 29/1?

----------


## ЦАРb

> На какой адрес отправлять письмо в Киев, Соломянська 3 или Одесса Асташкина 29/1?


 Если скорость важнее -  то самому идти, очередь на час со слов сестры. Если скорость не важно, то лично я отсылал на Асташкина, решали 2 недели.

----------


## mesculinum

> Если скорость важнее -  то самому идти, очередь на час со слов сестры. Если скорость не важно, то лично я отсылал на Асташкина, решали 2 недели.


 Спасибо.

----------


## rakywok

> а в личном кабинете была возможность сменить тариф? 
> просто у меня там есть в списке тарифов этот годичный


 Сейчас нет. Но и года полтора - два назад, когда они мне сами предложили год без абонплаты, тоже в кабинете ничего не было.
Сейчас там кстати вообще никакого выбора нет, а тариф у меня - Оптика для Кожного 2018 100MBit/s

----------


## Часовщик.

Возможно, кто-то живёт там, где нет альтернативы - либо Вега, либо ничего. Можно понять и посочувствовать.
Но вот я перестал платить Веге полтора года назад - и ничего. Присылают СМСки - "долг" что-то там 800 гривен с копейками. За три года будет 1600, три года - срок исковой давности. Судебный сбор для юрлица - 1921 гривна. Плюс я полтора года назад написал заказное с уведомлением о неработающей линии, отсюда встречный иск и требование восстановить медный кабель - согласно контракту. )))

----------


## fantom

> Конченый оператор........Такое ощущение, что они ВСЕ делают для потери клиентов........


 Владелец (Ахмет) умеет работать только в условиях монополии и договорняков. Как только начинается настоящая конкуренция он только пускает бульбы.

----------


## Le Guin

Подключили IP телефонию, при запросе - нафига вы мне её включили? Ответили что:Услуга была подключена из-за того что медные кабеля более не актуальны, сейчас все абоненты переводяться на IP телефонию. 
А ничего что затраками кормили три года подряд, мол починим вам вам вашу телефонную линию и всё такое (на медном кабеле). Был обрыв на линии (скорее всего просто спёрли кусок провода), клятвенно обещали что вот-вот починят, заявка в работе. А пока мы вам отключаем начисление оплаты. И вдруг тадам - подключили неработающую линию, причём перевели её на IP телефонию и включили оплату 150 грн!!!. В общем чтобы отключить это безобразие есть только два выхода:
1. Ехать на Асташкино и провести там кучу времени
2. Отправить заказной письмо Укрпочтой по адресу город Киев, улица Соломенская 3 03110. Вместе с письмом вложить, пожалуйста, копию паспорта с обеих сторон(1,2,3,4 страница) и копию ИНН (для физических лиц) или копию паспорта владельца с печатью компании или доверенность с подписью и печатью (для юридических лиц).

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Пример заказного листа*

Генеральному директору
ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест»
Мурату Чинар


                                                         Заявление

Я, ФИО, хочу отказаться от услуг вашей компании по лицевому счету: номер.

Причина: 

Дата Подпись

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

так включили все таки ?
у нас тоже уже второй месяц выключено, я так понял абонку начисляют, но была акция до конца года по оплате
т.е. вы ждали 3 года и вас включили все таки ?

----------


## Le Guin

Мне её включили в счёт, но по факту телефон мёртвый. Я подняла трубку домашнего телефона - там тишина. Совсем, не слышно даже "белого шума". Я не в курсе, может как то надо перенастраивать, может вызывать техников, возможно покупать новое оборудование (у меня кнопочный телефон, не дисковый - вроде должен работать). Мне уже всё равно, я буду отказываться от этой услуги. Мне она не нужна. Даже вникать не хочу посему не работает. Буду писать заявление на перерасчёт, пусть вернут мне деньги, которые начисляли за неработающую услугу

----------


## saivd

> Мне её включили в счёт, но по факту телефон мёртвый. Я подняла трубку домашнего телефона - там тишина. Совсем, не слышно даже "белого шума". Я не в курсе, может как то надо перенастраивать, может вызывать техников, возможно покупать новое оборудование (у меня кнопочный телефон, не дисковый - вроде должен работать). Мне уже всё равно, я буду отказываться от этой услуги. Мне она не нужна. Даже вникать не хочу посему не работает. Буду писать заявление на перерасчёт, пусть вернут мне деньги, которые начисляли за неработающую услугу


 А к Вам приходили что бы подключить voip шлюз ?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

скорее всего нет, так как иначе поста бы не было т.е. все это просто развод вообще как в случае с Дельта Банком - "обновляется програмный интерфейс" и т.п.

----------


## Le Guin

Нет, никто не приходил, никто не звонил, ничего не предлагали. Просто я зашла в "личный кабинет" и увидела что там оказывается мне включили в счёт IP телефонию Внезапно так. Я пошла разбираться в фейсбук, потому что другой связи с ними сейчас нет.  Поддержка оналайн чат - " ЧАТ на реконструкції. Функція тимчасово недоступна", звонить - только автоответчик можно послушать, оператора нет. Классная компания, нет связи никакой толком. Но денег хотят

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

хорошо, что я никак не могу войти в свой личный кабинет)

----------


## saivd

> Нет, никто не приходил, никто не звонил, ничего не предлагали. Просто я зашла в "личный кабинет" и увидела что там оказывается мне включили в счёт IP телефонию Внезапно так. Я пошла разбираться в фейсбук, потому что другой связи с ними сейчас нет.  Поддержка оналайн чат - " ЧАТ на реконструкції. Функція тимчасово недоступна", звонить - только автоответчик можно послушать, оператора нет. Классная компания, нет связи никакой толком. Но денег хотят


 К Вам должны прийти и подключить voip шлюз, или самим купит ip телефон, после этого у Вас заработает услуга IP телефония

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

а с обычным телефоном не заработает ?

----------


## saivd

> а с обычным телефоном не заработает ?


 Если будет voip шлюз то с обычним телефоном тоже будет работать

----------


## Bird

По пятницам они до 14.00. Остальные дни 9-18.
Обед 14-15.
Очередь есть, но не безумная. Все чинно, спокойно, охранник приглашает следующего. 
На физ. лицах вроде бы 3 оператора и 1 на юр.

Какая телефония была у Матрицы? Вроде не пресловутая медная?

----------


## Полесов

> Какая телефония была у Матрицы? Вроде не пресловутая медная?


  у Матрицы не было телефонии

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Главный вопрос то не снят, что это за телефоная компания в которую позвонить нельзя ?)

----------


## Bird

> у Матрицы не было телефонии


 Отчего же я вчера отказалась?)
Была и работала до последних нескольких месяцев. Подключали одновременно с инетом.

----------


## Misteri

> Отчего же я вчера отказалась?)
> Была и работала до последних нескольких месяцев. Подключали одновременно с инетом.


 фарлеп матрица? там медный телефон и инет ADSL был

----------


## Bird

Без модема. Просто кабель в сетевую компа. Телефон не работает, инет есть (ТТТ).

----------


## Полесов

> Отчего же я вчера отказалась?)
> Была и работала до последних нескольких месяцев. Подключали одновременно с инетом.


  не надо путать период просто Матрицы, и период когда Матрицу выкупил Ахметов(ВЕГА) и соединил их вместе с Фарлепом под маркой ВЕГА .

Матрица исторически - просто FTTB без телфонии. Не путать Матрицу и Фарлеп (который исторически телефония/ADSL).

----------


## Bird

Это была просто матрица до веги.  Ставили в коридоре коробочку,от которой шел телефон, инет и домофон.

----------


## denizz

> Вы пробовали по этому номеру??


 Методика дозвона следующая: когда они предложат ввести лицевой счет, вводим не свой лицевой  где проблемы, а чуть больше или меньше, я попал со второго раза. Если же вводит свой лицевой, то робот просто говорит что ждите и будет счастье и отрубается. Причем после того, как оператор взял трубку, нужно сразу крыть его матом, в противном случае могут кинуть трубку.

----------


## C2D

Хорошая методика работы у Веги
Оставляешь заявку, не работает телефон.
Через некоторое время звонишь спросить, что по этой заявке (телефон всё ещё не работает). Оператор отвечает - вам его три дня назад починили, должно было прийти уведомление по смс (ничего не приходило).
Говоришь оператору, что всё так же не работает. Оператор - тогда мы можем создать новую заявку (!?!?).
Ну и так ситуация повторяется уже три раза. Просто периодически, когда выпадает конец месяца, оператор объявляет, что это просто надо оплату внести, ибо баланс минусовой уже и услуга не предоставляется. Естественно, после внесения оплаты, ничего по-прежнему не работает.

Особо интересно как они виртуально "чинят" телефон принимая заявку сидя где-нибудь в киеве в кол-центре и затем оттуда же, не проверяя то, что они "починили" принимают решение, что линия отремонтирована.

----------


## morgoth

> Хорошая методика работы у Веги
> Оставляешь заявку, не работает телефон.
> Через некоторое время звонишь спросить, что по этой заявке (телефон всё ещё не работает). Оператор отвечает - вам его три дня назад починили, должно было прийти уведомление по смс (ничего не приходило).
> Говоришь оператору, что всё так же не работает. Оператор - тогда мы можем создать новую заявку (!?!?).
> Ну и так ситуация повторяется уже три раза. Просто периодически, когда выпадает конец месяца, оператор объявляет, что это просто надо оплату внести, ибо баланс минусовой уже и услуга не предоставляется. Естественно, после внесения оплаты, ничего по-прежнему не работает.
> 
> Особо интересно как они виртуально "чинят" телефон принимая заявку сидя где-нибудь в киеве в кол-центре и затем оттуда же, не проверяя то, что они "починили" принимают решение, что линия отремонтирована.


 Рискну предположить, что Вега массово отказывается от проводной телефонии. Никто чинить ничего не будет. У меня так в трех точках стационарная связь была потеряна, в том числе и ADSL.

----------


## C2D

> Рискну предположить, что Вега массово отказывается от проводной телефонии. Никто чинить ничего не будет. У меня так в трех точках стационарная связь была потеряна, в том числе и ADSL.


  Так и есть. По домашним номерам они этого уже даже и не скрывают. Сначала конечно пару месяцев кормят рассказами - оплатите услугу, скоро починят, а потом прямым текстом так и говорят, что медь-всё.

Судя по тому как они "работают", там полтора калеки сидят на телефоне, отвечают на звонки и всё. Т.е нынешняя вега просто паразитирует на трупе группы Вега/Фарлеп/итд.
Тут ещё дополнительный прикол в том, что у них в эту же точку заведена оптика, им просто нужно переключить на неё у себя этот номер, а они его циклично "чинят".

----------


## morgoth

> Так и есть. По домашним номерам они этого уже даже и не скрывают. Сначала конечно пару месяцев кормят рассказами - оплатите услугу, скоро починят, а потом прямым текстом так и говорят, что медь-всё.


 Юрлицам при наличии тех. возможности тулят IP-телефонию, а все равно ерунда получается.

----------


## EmperorVally

> Юрлицам при наличии тех. возможности тулят IP-телефонию, а все равно ерунда получается.


 Ерунда получается, если RTT большой и сам шлюз глючит (часто и густо), и во-вторых, VoIP ставят не только юрлицам, а любому желающему.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

как понять что IP телефонию вообще включили ? они должны придти ? позвонит робот с телефона ?
если нет доступа к ЛК потому что у Веги нет головы :smileflag:

----------


## morgoth

> Ерунда получается, если RTT большой и сам шлюз глючит (часто и густо), и во-вторых, VoIP ставят не только юрлицам, а любому желающему.


 Толку с того? Мне в прошлом году предлагали вместо обычной телефонии. Попадать на новое железо и только сделанный ремонт в связи с проедением новых коммуникации не хотелось. Поэтому -  в сад

----------


## vlad11

> баланс минусовой уже и услуга не предоставляется. Естественно, после внесения оплаты, ничего по-прежнему не работает.


 Бессмысленно им что-то платить при неработающем сервисе.
Сразу же заявка на перерасчет баланса ЛС.
А лучше, сбегать к другому оператору.

P.S. Мне уже полтора месяца они делают "перерасчет", надеясь, что я немного денежки закину.

----------


## vlad11

> Попадать на новое железо и только сделанный ремонт в связи с проедением новых коммуникации не хотелось.


  Ну, тут уже ваша проблема, что не прокинули дополнительные линии витой пары к точкам потребления: телики, wi-fi точки, стационарные компы.

----------


## ЦАРb

> Наблюдаем трешак .... Сестра наконец то отключила телефон(капец! 125 грн в месяц! За что??!) как смогла доехать до этой богодельни, но остался инет АДСЛ. Пока альтернативы нет, но они обещали подключить оптоволокно (100мбит) до конца месяца. А самое интересное - 700 грн это для НОВЫХ АБОНЕНТОВ, а для старых -1900 грн ! Что то мне подсказывает что до конца месяца они не подключат ничего, и тогда - точно отключение. 
> ЗЫ. А вот интересно, если отключиться, и подключиться заново, то тогда будет таки 700грн, как по акции))))? Кто то так делал?


 Продолжение  :smileflag: 
В субботу вечером(!!!!) звонит крендель и представляется техотделом Веги. Типа -".. хотите подключиться? Нет проблем! Надо только заявочку дозаполнить... Продиктуйте мне данные и в понедельник подключим!" А теперь - самое интересно! Знаете какие данные им были нужны? ФИО, паспорт - серия, номер, кем и когда выдан..... ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ХРЕНЬ ПО ТЕЛЕФОНУ??? Сестре хватило ума ничего не говорить. Сегодня поедет опять в центр обслуживаня выяснять что за ботва... Да, для инфо, звонили из Киева, по тел 0445027400. Телефон нигде по базам не бьется, если перезвонить - короткие гудки всегда..

----------


## morgoth

> Ну, тут уже ваша проблема, что не прокинули дополнительные линии витой пары к точкам потребления: телики, wi-fi точки, стационарные компы.


 Да ладно! Все, что  мне надо я сделал. Подстраиваться под ущербных себе дороже. Тот, кто не может предоставлять сервис, не предоставляет сервис.

----------


## EmperorVally

> Продолжение 
> В субботу вечером(!!!!) звонит крендель и представляется техотделом Веги. Типа -".. хотите подключиться? Нет проблем! Надо только заявочку дозаполнить... Продиктуйте мне данные и в понедельник подключим!" А теперь - самое интересно! Знаете какие данные им были нужны? ФИО, паспорт - серия, номер, кем и когда выдан..... ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ХРЕНЬ ПО ТЕЛЕФОНУ??? Сестре хватило ума ничего не говорить. Сегодня поедет опять в центр обслуживаня выяснять что за ботва... Да, для инфо, звонили из Киева, по тел 0445027400. Телефон нигде по базам не бьется, если перезвонить - короткие гудки всегда..


 Это левый номер, загугли епт. Вега бы позвонила с лайфа.

----------


## fantom

> Продолжение 
> В субботу вечером(!!!!) звонит крендель и представляется техотделом Веги. Типа -".. хотите подключиться? Нет проблем! Надо только заявочку дозаполнить... Продиктуйте мне данные и в понедельник подключим!" А теперь - самое интересно! Знаете какие данные им были нужны? ФИО, паспорт - серия, номер, кем и когда выдан..... ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ХРЕНЬ ПО ТЕЛЕФОНУ??? Сестре хватило ума ничего не говорить. Сегодня поедет опять в центр обслуживаня выяснять что за ботва... Да, для инфо, звонили из Киева, по тел 0445027400. Телефон нигде по базам не бьется, если перезвонить - короткие гудки всегда..


  А что нельзя было дать данные какие-нибудь от балды? И пусть мучаются, мудаки.

----------


## Corban_jum

Отключение заказным письмом работает. Главное, чтобы не было долга.

Ps: в офисе сказали, что аккаунт отключен. Приехал домой-личный кабинет живой

----------


## ЦАРb

> После письма на Асташкина о том, что отказываемся от их услуг, через 10 минут уже звонят и начинают "искать проблему" о которой было заявлено месяц назад....


 А потом - еще месяц разбираются, а потом еще и еще..

----------


## Bird

Кстати, ограничение в 1 Т никуда не делось...

----------


## ЦАРb

> Кстати, ограничение в 1 Т никуда не делось...


 Даже на оптоволокне?

----------


## Bird

Оптика у меня полетела первой несколько лет назад), не чинили. 
Но почему-то пакет на оставшейся витой паре называется Оптика, стоит 180, и в кабинете я не вижу возможности его сменить, только заплатить за год как вариант). 
Нашла длинный список пакетов, везде ограничение в 1 Т.
https://vega.ua/files/Umovy_tarifnyh_planiv.pdf

----------


## Sergey321

> Кстати, ограничение в 1 Т никуда не делось...


 Дикі люди. Нещодавно знайома, яка готувалася до виїзду у Польшу на заробітки, попросила закачати їй фільми. Вийшло все біля 5 ТБ. За декілька тижнів впорався.

----------


## dedmazai

> Оптика у меня полетела первой несколько лет назад), не чинили. 
> Но почему-то пакет на оставшейся витой паре называется Оптика, стоит 180, и в кабинете я не вижу возможности его сменить, только заплатить за год как вариант). 
> Нашла длинный список пакетов, везде ограничение в 1 Т.
> https://vega.ua/files/Umovy_tarifnyh_planiv.pdf


 В личном кабинете есть опция добавить еще 1 Тб в месяц по моему за 20-25 грн./месяц.

----------


## Bird

Я видела другое: когда режут скорость, то 1 Т - 100 грн, дешевле 1 Т обходится, если заказывать 3 Т или 6 Т (кажется), но это уже лишнее для меня. 
В доме альтернатива в виде сохо, тенета (м б еще что-то типа киевстара?), соседи не в восторге.  Инфомир домоправительница) не хочет, говорит: "куда еще и его впихнуть".

----------


## denizz

> Я видела другое: когда режут скорость, то 1 Т - 100 грн, дешевле 1 Т обходится, если заказывать 3 Т или 6 Т (кажется), но это уже лишнее для меня. 
> В доме альтернатива в виде сохо, тенета (м б еще что-то типа киевстара?), соседи не в восторге.  Инфомир домоправительница) не хочет, говорит: "куда еще и его впихнуть".


 сохо отличный вариант. куда лучше веги

----------


## ЦАРb

> Продолжение 
> В субботу вечером(!!!!) звонит крендель и представляется техотделом Веги. Типа -".. хотите подключиться? Нет проблем! Надо только заявочку дозаполнить... Продиктуйте мне данные и в понедельник подключим!" А теперь - самое интересно! Знаете какие данные им были нужны? ФИО, паспорт - серия, номер, кем и когда выдан..... ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ХРЕНЬ ПО ТЕЛЕФОНУ??? Сестре хватило ума ничего не говорить. Сегодня поедет опять в центр обслуживаня выяснять что за ботва... Да, для инфо, звонили из Киева, по тел 0445027400. Телефон нигде по базам не бьется, если перезвонить - короткие гудки всегда..


 Ответ от веги :smileflag:  

«Доброе утро, такое возможно только в случае нового подключения, если вы уже действующий клиент, то это были мошенники. Спасибо за обращение. Хорошего дня.»

ЗЫ. Так это да или нет? Или возможно?

----------


## EmperorVally

> Кстати, ограничение в 1 Т никуда не делось...


 Борьба с торрентоманьяками. Для Одессы актуально, особенно для моряков, которые перед рейсом паки сайтрипов с порнолаба качают.
Про Киевстар - полная противоположность Веге. Берут нормальной поддержкой (раньше, сейчас чуток подхрамывает), но работники и материал - дно. Я такого кошмара как у них не видел. Ложат так, что хватает на один сезон. В шкафах может половина шнурков в воздухе висеть, так люто отказываются, а снятия никто не делает.

----------


## Bird

> Борьба с торрентоманьяками. Для Одессы актуально, особенно для моряков, которые перед рейсом паки сайтрипов с порнолаба качают.


 В чем смысл борьбы?

----------


## EmperorVally

> В чем смысл борьбы?


 Очевидно же. Ставят маломощные компы (ноут с разбитым экраном например) под торрент-серваки, которые не выключаются вообще и постоянно качают/раздают. 1-2 человека могут создавать такую же нагрузку на агрегацию, как 50 других человек. Считается, что доступ работает с номинальным режимом нагрузки в 5%, агрегация в 25%. Если каждый десятый абонент включит такую торрентокачалку, нагрузка на агрегацию может превышать 100% и пойдут потери пакетов. Это актуально было 10 лет назад, но с тех пор мало кто из провайдеров в стране проводил модернизацию, а новые игроки берут сицко/джунохлам с ебея, так как на новые asr9000 естественно не хватит. При той цене на связь, как у нас в стране (делим первое место с Ираном, среднее 5.5 уе за широкополос, дешевле в два раза чем в России, которая следующая по списку), операторы вынуждены капитально экономить на железе, которое к слову у нас ничуть не дешевле чем в Штатах, где связь дороже в 12 раз. По этой же никто не внедряет ipv6, потому что нынешние пограничные маршрутизаторы его не поддерживают, то есть они родом из нулевых. Доходит то того, что ставят костыли на Микротиках, пытаясь держать на них фульвью и взамен получая перегруз по ЦП и BGP flap, ложа при этом соседей. По всей СНГ пытаются выжить, сократив штат в 2-3 раза.
Недавно на рынке появились новые погранцы Juniper mx80 и Cisco asr1001 как раз для дно рынка, без дорогущих ASIC и недорогой ценой в 18-20к$, может хватит у наших сил обновится.
Я, конечно, в чем-то ошибаюсь, но как-то так.

----------


## RECON05

> Очевидно же. Ставят маломощные компы (ноут с разбитым экраном например) под торрент-серваки, которые не выключаются вообще и постоянно качают/раздают. 1-2 человека могут создавать такую же нагрузку на агрегацию, как 50 других человек. Считается, что доступ работает с номинальным режимом нагрузки в 5%, агрегация в 25%. Если каждый десятый абонент включит такую торрентокачалку, нагрузка на агрегацию может превышать 100% и пойдут потери пакетов. Это актуально было 10 лет назад, но с тех пор мало кто из провайдеров в стране проводил модернизацию, а новые игроки берут сицко/джунохлам с ебея, так как на новые asr9000 естественно не хватит. При той цене на связь, как у нас в стране (делим первое место с Ираном, среднее 5.5 уе за широкополос, дешевле в два раза чем в России, которая следующая по списку), операторы вынуждены капитально экономить на железе, которое к слову у нас ничуть не дешевле чем в Штатах, где связь дороже в 12 раз. По этой же никто не внедряет ipv6, потому что нынешние пограничные маршрутизаторы его не поддерживают, то есть они родом из нулевых. Доходит то того, что ставят костыли на Микротиках, пытаясь держать на них фульвью и взамен получая перегруз по ЦП и BGP flap, ложа при этом соседей. По всей СНГ пытаются выжить, сократив штат в 2-3 раза.
> Недавно на рынке появились новые погранцы Juniper mx80 и Cisco asr1001 как раз для дно рынка, без дорогущих ASIC и недорогой ценой в 18-20к$, может хватит у наших сил обновится.
> Я, конечно, в чем-то ошибаюсь, но как-то так.


 Если-бы здесь была зарплата от 30$ в час, то можно было-бы платить, и по 150$ баксов в месяц.

----------


## EmperorVally

> Если-бы здесь была зарплата от 30$ в час, то можно было-бы платить, и по 150$ баксов в месяц.


 К слову, если думаешь, что в тех же Штатах со связью лучше, то как бы не так. Местами да, но часто густо еще хуже. Вне мегаполиса народ собирается в общины и сам себе тянет много-много миль ненадежной воздушкой, копает миниэкскаваторами каналы под кабель, короче жесть, выкручиваются как могут, а техподдержки не жди. Вот логистика там да, на уровне сроков Новой Почты в куда более крупных масштабах.

----------


## morgoth

*
Шановний абонент!
ЧАТ на реконструкції. Функція тимчасово недоступна.
З питань обслуговування звертайтесь за [email protected]
* 
Звоните в рельсу, уважаемые.

----------


## C2D

> *
> Шановний абонент!
> ЧАТ на реконструкції. Функція тимчасово недоступна.
> З питань обслуговування звертайтесь за [email protected]
> * 
> Звоните в рельсу, уважаемые.


 Ещё можно писать на фейсбук, но там тупые боты просто каждый раз по новой будут заводить заявку на ремонт.

----------


## maxeta

Всем привет... Кто может помочь в юридическом вопросе?... Думаю подать в суд (или для начала написать заявление в кибер полицию) на вегу... 
В 2014 году прекратил использовать услуги веги, пошел в офис и расторг договор... спустя 2 года выясняется, что они его не закрыли... долго ругался и тратил свое время, но все таки снова закрыли... а на днях приходит на почту сообщение о пополнении счета на договор веги (старый договор, который уже дважды закрывал). Восстановил пароль, зашел в ЛК, а там странные деньги, но нет подключенных услуг... Позвонил я оператору и рассказал всю историю, тот, как всегда, "не в моей компетенции"... Я попросил, что бы он передал информацию выше и мне перезвонили, т.к. ходить снова в офис нет времени (да и желания).
Просто с текущей ситуацией в стране есть риск, что на мой договор могут подключить злоумышленников для атак, а все концы приведут ко мне... и потом доказывай в судах, что это не ты.

----------


## saivd

> Всем привет... Кто может помочь в юридическом вопросе?... Думаю подать в суд (или для начала написать заявление в кибер полицию) на вегу... 
> В 2014 году прекратил использовать услуги веги, пошел в офис и расторг договор... спустя 2 года выясняется, что они его не закрыли... долго ругался и тратил свое время, но все таки снова закрыли... а на днях приходит на почту сообщение о пополнении счета на договор веги (старый договор, который уже дважды закрывал). Восстановил пароль, зашел в ЛК, а там странные деньги, но нет подключенных услуг... Позвонил я оператору и рассказал всю историю, тот, как всегда, "не в моей компетенции"... Я попросил, что бы он передал информацию выше и мне перезвонили, т.к. ходить снова в офис нет времени (да и желания).
> Просто с текущей ситуацией в стране есть риск, что на мой договор могут подключить злоумышленников для атак, а все концы приведут ко мне... и потом доказывай в судах, что это не ты.


 Зачем подавать в суд или писать заявление в кибер полицию? Ваш договор расторгли. У Вас на руках есть заявление на расторжение договора, или подобные документы?

----------


## maxeta

> Зачем подавать в суд или писать заявление в кибер полицию? Ваш договор расторгли. У Вас на руках есть заявление на расторжение договора, или подобные документы?


 ...в том то и проблема, что все документы с 2016 года уже при переезде непонятно где...

----------


## saivd

> ...в том то и проблема, что все документы с 2016 года уже при переезде непонятно где...


 Попытайтесь позвонить им на номер 780 00 00 и объясните им сложившуюся ситуацию, также попробуйте запросить у них копию Вашего заявления о расторжении договора.

----------


## EmperorVally

> Всем привет... Кто может помочь в юридическом вопросе?... Думаю подать в суд (или для начала написать заявление в кибер полицию) на вегу... 
> В 2014 году прекратил использовать услуги веги, пошел в офис и расторг договор... спустя 2 года выясняется, что они его не закрыли... долго ругался и тратил свое время, но все таки снова закрыли... а на днях приходит на почту сообщение о пополнении счета на договор веги (старый договор, который уже дважды закрывал). Восстановил пароль, зашел в ЛК, а там странные деньги, но нет подключенных услуг... Позвонил я оператору и рассказал всю историю, тот, как всегда, "не в моей компетенции"... Я попросил, что бы он передал информацию выше и мне перезвонили, т.к. ходить снова в офис нет времени (да и желания).
> Просто с текущей ситуацией в стране есть риск, что на мой договор могут подключить злоумышленников для атак, а все концы приведут ко мне... и потом доказывай в судах, что это не ты.


 Старые лицевые счета не используют для новых. Для атак злоумышленников нужен физический доступ и логин+пароль в случае PPPOE авторизации. Могу заверить, что даже в случае дос-атаки, обычно рубят порт до выяснения причины (мямлят что-то вроде вирус поймал сорян). Никто ментов не вызывает.

----------


## maxeta

> Старые лицевые счета не используют для новых. Для атак злоумышленников нужен физический доступ и логин+пароль в случае PPPOE авторизации. Могу заверить, что даже в случае дос-атаки, обычно рубят порт до выяснения причины (мямлят что-то вроде вирус поймал сорян). Никто ментов не вызывает.


 увы, но то что я написал очень даже реализуемо... Как специалист защиты информации, утверждаю, что это возможно. Поэтому меня данная ситуация и беспокоит. Дос-атаки это безобидно, да и для них никто не использует одно подключение...  А получить тот же логин и пароль так же не составляет труда. Описанную мною схему используют очень часто для более серьезных атак, чем просто обрушить сервер.

----------


## Егорий

Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. В мае я перестал пользоваться интернетом от Vega. Договор не расторгал и я за него не платил (думал что как в тенет, не заплатил, отключили и все). Сейчас насчитали уже более 2300 грн. На сколько это законно и предоставляют они по факту услуги если за них не заплачено? Чтоб расторгнуть договор надо просидеть часа три в очереди. И какой у кого есть опыт общения с ними?

----------


## fantom

> Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. В мае я перестал пользоваться интернетом от Vega. Договор не расторгал и я за него не платил (думал что как в тенет, не заплатил, отключили и все). Сейчас насчитали уже более 2300 грн. На сколько это законно и предоставляют они по факту услуги если за них не заплачено? Чтоб расторгнуть договор надо просидеть часа три в очереди. И какой у кого есть опыт общения с ними?


  Карма всегда настигнет абонентов Веги. Бегите, идиоты, с этого дурдома.

----------


## Misteri

> Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. В мае я перестал пользоваться интернетом от Vega. Договор не расторгал и я за него не платил (думал что как в тенет, не заплатил, отключили и все). Сейчас насчитали уже более 2300 грн. На сколько это законно и предоставляют они по факту услуги если за них не заплачено? Чтоб расторгнуть договор надо просидеть часа три в очереди. И какой у кого есть опыт общения с ними?


 2300 с мая... думаю тут стоит указать с мая какого года... а то хороший такой ТП получается по 700+грн в месяц
можно идти к ним писать заяву на перерасчёт, но могут и послать, если не было никакой заявки на ремонт. они упоротые и продолжают списывать абонплату даже когда из за долга услуга не предоставляется. как правило сперва все с похожими долгами грозятся пойти в суд, в ЗПП и прочие ограны, но потом просто забивают большой и толстый и всё, им сперва угрожают в ответ смсками типа у вас 24 часа на оплату или передаём ваш долг коллекторам ну, а потом ……… тишина

----------


## EmperorVally

> 2300 с мая... думаю тут стоит указать с мая какого года... а то хороший такой ТП получается по 700+грн в месяц
> можно идти к ним писать заяву на перерасчёт, но могут и послать, если не было никакой заявки на ремонт. они упоротые и продолжают списывать абонплату даже когда из за долга услуга не предоставляется. как правило сперва все с похожими долгами грозятся пойти в суд, в ЗПП и прочие ограны, но потом просто забивают большой и толстый и всё, им сперва угрожают в ответ смсками типа у вас 24 часа на оплату или передаём ваш долг коллекторам ну, а потом ……… тишина


  Для физ лиц и юр лиц разные тарифы, алло.
>но могут и послать
Пошлют, и правильно сделают - нужно как бы договор почитать, что бы не быть батхертом. К примеру мой пров мало того что считает абонплату в просрочке, так еще и пеню добавляет. Об этом ясно в договоре написано. Меня всегда это убивало: у рахита навернулся к примеру говнолинк 740, не поработал два дня, он мне мозг выносит - а мне же сделают перерасчет? Нет, дружок, не сделают, во-первых там есть срок, кажется от пяти суток, после которого делают этот перерасчет, во-вторых, фирма не виновата, если пройдена точка демаркации, в третьих, я вот днем не пользуюсь, пока на работе сижу, может мне за это время тоже перерасчет будут делать? Ребята, хотите что бы было как 15 лет назад, помегабайтная оплата? Тогда сразу к диал апу двинемся, 56 кбит за 5 грн в час, чего уж тут.
>продолжают списывать абонплату даже когда из за долга услуга не предоставляется
Телепаты в отпуске. Никого не волнует, так часто ты пользуешься услугой. Если не пользуешься = ставь на паузу. Если сломалось, будь добр поплакать кровью и создать проблемный лист.
>передаём ваш долг коллекторам
Фирме не до этого. Они не будут жарить своего юриста, что бы выбить 1к гривень с гореабонента.

----------


## EmperorVally

> специалист защиты информации.


  Такой профессии не знаю. Есть ИБшники.

----------


## Misteri

> Для физ лиц и юр лиц разные тарифы, алло.
> >но могут и послать
> Пошлют, и правильно сделают - нужно как бы договор почитать, что бы не быть батхертом. К примеру мой пров мало того что считает абонплату в просрочке, так еще и пеню добавляет. Об этом ясно в договоре написано. Меня всегда это убивало: у рахита навернулся к примеру говнолинк 740, не поработал два дня, он мне мозг выносит - а мне же сделают перерасчет? Нет, дружок, не сделают, во-первых там есть срок, кажется от пяти суток, после которого делают этот перерасчет, во-вторых, фирма не виновата, если пройдена точка демаркации, в третьих, я вот днем не пользуюсь, пока на работе сижу, может мне за это время тоже перерасчет будут делать? Ребята, хотите что бы было как 15 лет назад, помегабайтная оплата? Тогда сразу к диал апу двинемся, 56 кбит за 5 грн в час, чего уж тут.
> >продолжают списывать абонплату даже когда из за долга услуга не предоставляется
> Телепаты в отпуске. Никого не волнует, так часто ты пользуешься услугой. Если не пользуешься = ставь на паузу. Если сломалось, будь добр поплакать кровью и создать проблемный лист.
> >передаём ваш долг коллекторам
> Фирме не до этого. Они не будут жарить своего юриста, что бы выбить 1к гривень с гореабонента.


 не надо мне тут аллокать это во первых, во вторых если твой провайдер 



> считает абонплату в просрочке, так еще и пеню добавляет.


 это проблема лишь тех абонентов которые умудрились подписать с ним такой договор.
нормальный провайдер обрубает предоставление услуг и всё никакой пени никаких начислений, заплатил пользуешься, долго не платишь могут приехать обрезать кабель до забора дома или квартиры. 
В третьих ты видать не вкусре ситуации с дерьмовегой, у многих договора ещё тех временё где никакого бреда типа лимита в 1ТБ, оплаты на месяц вперёд после отключения, никакого начисления оплаты после отключения услуги и в помине нет, они меняли договр за последние 4 года несколько раз приписывая туда всё больше и больше маразматического бреда.



> Телепаты в отпуске. Никого не волнует, так часто ты пользуешься услугой. Если не пользуешься = ставь на паузу.Если сломалось, будь добр поплакать кровью и создать проблемный лист.


 ну конечно абонент должен плакать кровью и составлять лист, а не просто позвонить в тп, и в течении 1 минуты оставить заявку, нет это слишком просто, он должен пройти через пытки и несколько дней искать способы достучаться до их бота.

а теперь главный вопрос, ты заделался под защитника  дерьмовеги?

----------


## maxeta

> Такой профессии не знаю. Есть ИБшники.


  А кто-то писал за профессию??? 
и... Информационная безопасность – это процесс обеспечения конфиденциальности, а специалист по защите информации должен обезопасить информацию в компании от утечек, потерь, злоумышленников и шпионов.
А ИБ-шниками называют тех, кто учится на направлении Информационная Безопасность (таким являлся 6,5 лет учебы).

----------


## vlad11

Вот и мой Телетек умер. ЗУ перешло в режим RO.
Буду брать медик и потихоньку перебираться на другого провайдера. Ибо перерассчет баланса в конце месяца - жесть!

----------


## Bird

> Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. В мае я перестал пользоваться интернетом от Vega. Договор не расторгал и я за него не платил (думал что как в тенет, не заплатил, отключили и все). Сейчас насчитали уже более 2300 грн. На сколько это законно и предоставляют они по факту услуги если за них не заплачено? Чтоб расторгнуть договор надо просидеть часа три в очереди. И какой у кого есть опыт общения с ними?


 Сейчас там нет таких очередей. Лучше на неделе сходить к ним (пока народ по отпускам гуляет, толп нет)  и разобраться на месте.

----------


## Slava-Slava

Почтовый ящик поддержки заполнен письма отклоняют, чат на реконструкции, дозвониться можно только до робота, толку ноль, по адресу офиса всегда очередь и даже за несколько часов невозможно получить ответ!
А на прошлое письмо ответа не было!
Интересно как мне вернуть или перекинуть деньги с одного лицевого счета на другой, процедура пяти минут а ни кто не может ответить!

----------


## rakywok

> Почтовый ящик поддержки заполнен письма отклоняют, чат на реконструкции, дозвониться можно только до робота, толку ноль, по адресу офиса всегда очередь и даже за несколько часов невозможно получить ответ!
> А на прошлое письмо ответа не было!
> Интересно как мне вернуть или перекинуть деньги с одного лицевого счета на другой, процедура пяти минут а ни кто не может ответить!


 Я по ошибке отправил деньги не на тот лицевой счёт, сегодня вот инет почти не пашет. Позвонил в поддержку ограничение сняли пока, предложили топать в офис, но вроде как пока согласились на почту.
Отправил и прилетело что почта переполнена...
Подождём до завтра, ограничение хоть пока сняли.

----------


## rakywok

> Я по ошибке отправил деньги не на тот лицевой счёт, сегодня вот инет почти не пашет. Позвонил в поддержку ограничение сняли пока, предложили топать в офис, но вроде как пока согласились на почту.
> Отправил и прилетело что почта переполнена...
> Подождём до завтра, ограничение хоть пока сняли.


  Размечтался, ответили что надо отправлять им заказное письмо в Киев, ещё и копию паспорта... Сервис пипец...

----------


## rakywok

С моим счастьем в лотерею играть...
Когда первый раз звонил в поддержу, товарищ предлагал топать в офис, писать в Киев или на электронку. Я написал на электронку откуда тишина и в Фейсбук, где послали в Киев. Собирался идти в сторону Асташкина, решил зайти в офис, взял паспорт с квитанцией и облом, в среду не приёмный день. Это даже не смешно уже.

----------


## саша75

> С моим счастьем в лотерею играть...
> Когда первый раз звонил в поддержу, товарищ предлагал топать в офис, писать в Киев или на электронку. Я написал на электронку откуда тишина и в Фейсбук, где послали в Киев. Собирался идти в сторону Асташкина, решил зайти в офис, взял паспорт с квитанцией и облом, в среду не приёмный день. Это даже не смешно уже.


 Ничего,скоро останется один офис в Киеве,туда и поедете

----------


## amirata

> Всем привет, у меня такой вопрос. В мае я перестал пользоваться интернетом от Vega. Договор не расторгал и я за него не платил (думал что как в тенет, не заплатил, отключили и все). Сейчас насчитали уже более 2300 грн. На сколько это законно и предоставляют они по факту услуги если за них не заплачено? Чтоб расторгнуть договор надо просидеть часа три в очереди. И какой у кого есть опыт общения с ними?


 заказное письмо в Киев об отказе

----------


## vlad11

Кроме среды, в какие еще дни офис Веги работает?

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

> Кроме среды, в какие еще дни офис Веги работает?

----------


## vlad11

> Собирался идти в сторону Асташкина, решил зайти в офис, взял паспорт с квитанцией и облом, в среду не приёмный день. Это даже не смешно уже.


 Насколько тогда актуальные данные в 2gis ?

----------


## rakywok

> Насколько тогда актуальные данные в 2gis ?


 Был там во вторник, среда не приёмный, как и СБ с ВС. Время там тоже не одинаковое в рабочие дни. Был в 12, очередь человек 20, управился за полтора часа.

----------


## shmargen

*УВАГА: змінюється поточний рахунок для сплати телеком. послуг*



новость от 15.08.2019 на сайте

Уважаемый абонент, в связи с вступлением в силу постановления Правления Национального банка Украины от 28.12.2018 №162 «О введении международного номера банковского счета (IBAN)» информируем, что с 01 сентября 2019 года изменится текущий счет ЧАО «Фарлеп-Инвест» для оплаты за телекоммуникационные услуги: UA803348510000000002600917691.

Просим с 01.09.2019 использовать именно его для осуществления оплат в отделениях банков или с помощью программного обеспечения «клиент-банк».

----------


## vlad11

Одесский офис решил в эту среду сделать себе короткий день. В 14 часов закрыли на амбарный замок офис.

----------


## shtopor

Тут есть представитель Веги? 2 дня уже нет интернета на Разумовской 10/12

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

серьёзно ?) я уже 3 месяца жду "перехода на IP телефонию" )))

----------


## denizz

> Тут есть представитель Веги? 2 дня уже нет интернета на Разумовской 10/12


 лучшее решение это подключиться к новому провайдеру

----------


## katya twiggy

Подскажите, пжл, может быть кто-то знает)
Телефон оформлен на папу, я могу с его документами поехать на Асташкина и написать заявление на отказ от услуг?
Не хочется гонять пожилого человека с Таирова, да еще и в очереди стоять)

----------


## Misteri

> Подскажите, пжл, может быть кто-то знает)
> Телефон оформлен на папу, я могу с его документами поехать на Асташкина и написать заявление на отказ от услуг?
> Не хочется гонять пожилого человека с Таирова, да еще и в очереди стоять)


 ранее тут уже несколько раз писали, что по их маразматическим "правилам" тот на кого оформленно должен приехать лично.. может что то и изменилось, но зная вегу.. верится с трудом

----------


## vlad11

> Подскажите, пжл, может быть кто-то знает)
> Телефон оформлен на папу, я могу с его документами поехать на Асташкина и написать заявление на отказ от услуг?
> Не хочется гонять пожилого человека с Таирова, да еще и в очереди стоять)


 Только лично.
Лучше, с учетом возраста владельца, оформите доверенность. Она пригодится и в других местах.

----------


## denizz

> Подскажите, пжл, может быть кто-то знает)
> Телефон оформлен на папу, я могу с его документами поехать на Асташкина и написать заявление на отказ от услуг?
> Не хочется гонять пожилого человека с Таирова, да еще и в очереди стоять)


 Можно только с доверенностью. Пытался решить вопрос без нее, ничего не получилось .... 
Как по мне лучшее решение это отказ от услуг этой совковой конторы. И чем быстрее тем, лучше

----------


## Bird

Когда я писала отказ (июль?), документы не спрашивали.
Новый график
https://www.facebook.com/odnimslovom.info/photos/pcb.732592427189417/732589377189722/?type=3&theater

----------


## Viki30

Хочу поделиться с вами историй про вонючую позорную Вегу . 

18 февраля 2019 года я лично отключила телефон на Асташкина,написав заявление и оплатив названную сумму , которая , как выяснилось позже , была разводом на месяц , т.к. мне сказали,что январь не оплачен , а он был оплачен . 20 раз я уточнила у оператора всё ли это , получив ответ :"да" .
Телефон выкинули вместе с проводами и забыли об этом кошмаре .
Сейчас мне звонит робот и сообщает о том,что у меня задолженность 860 грн. за услуги телефонии и дело передают в суд . С боями я дозваниваюсь до оператора ,который уточнив,сообщает,что наверное моё заявление не рассмотрели . И мне надо подъехать на Асташкина и написать заявление . Что ??? Он услышал весь мой матный словарный запас,но от этого не легче . На этой неделе мне некогда подъехать,но на следующей я разнесу это бодегу !!!

----------


## stazher

Ну, й правильно.  Нехай щастить. Одне "але". БАдега через  "А" пишеться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Viki30

> Ну, й правильно.  Нехай щастить. Одне "але". БАдега через  "А" пишеться.


 http://www.ta-odessa.com/humor/dictionary/index.php?letter=b&id=55


БОДЕГА


БОДЕГА - заведение, именуемое в России трактиром, на Украине - корчмой, а также «тошниловкой», «винаркой», «наливайкой», «баром». В свое время в городе было не меньше Б., чем аналогичных заведений, вроде итальянских кабачков, греческих таверн, турецких кофеен и т.д. Одна из самых знаменитых одесских Б. находилась неподалеку от засекреченной гостиницы обкома Компартии Украины. В настоящее время вместо более привычных для одесситов Б. функционируют иные заведения, в том числе такие, аналогов которых пока еще нет, вроде «Китайского бистро», которое, несмотря даже на столь дивное название, по традиции именуют Б., подобно другим забегаловкам. Последнее питейное заведение мод официальным названием Б. исчезло в годину тяжких испытаний советского народа.

----------


## Viki30

> Ну, й правильно.  Нехай щастить. Одне "але". БАдега через  "А" пишеться.


 А что же правильно ? Они то его не отключили у себя , это мы выкинули аппарат вместе с проводами . Теперь разбираемся .

----------


## Viki30

> А что же правильно ? Они то его не отключили у себя , это мы выкинули аппарат вместе с проводами . Теперь разбираемся .


 Всё . Мой вопрос решился благодаря гневным постам в Фейсбуке . Со мной много раз связывались из Киева,извинялись и разобрались в своих ошибках . Я никуда не ездила . Очень просили передать знакомым,в случае проблем писать им в личку в Фейсбуке . Попробуйте,я рассказала про друзей,которые оплатили абонплату за неработающий телефон, их попросили связаться,но подруга даже вспоминать о них не хочет , даже из-за денег  .

----------


## vlad11

> Всё . Мой вопрос решился благодаря гневным постам в Фейсбуке .


 Не рассказывайте скзаки.  Бот в фейсбуке способен оформить заявку и все. 
Мне вот магических образом списали 180 грн и начислили долг 244 грн за время неработы линии. И один перерассчет делали 1,5 месяца, второй перерассчет за время первого перерассчета и соответственно отсутствия связи - отказались.

----------


## Viki30

> Не рассказывайте скзаки.  Бот в фейсбуке способен оформить заявку и все. 
> Мне вот магических образом списали 180 грн и начислили долг 244 грн за время неработы линии. И один перерассчет делали 1,5 месяца, второй перерассчет за время первого перерассчета и соответственно отсутствия связи - отказались.


 Именно для этого я написала своё сообщение чтобы вам рассказать сказки . ))) Удачи в общении с ботами ! А остальным удачи в общении с операторами .

----------


## vlad11

> Именно для этого я написала своё сообщение чтобы вам рассказать сказки . ))) Удачи в общении с ботами ! А остальным удачи в общении с операторами .


 Спасибо, что поинформировали, теперь мы знаем, что:




> В сентябре этого года, у маркетингового отдела Веги, наконец-то, появился хороший рекламный бюджет на создание положительного имиджа в соц-сетях и в интернете.

----------


## Viki30

> Спасибо, что поинформировали, теперь мы знаем, что:


 Тяжелый случай ...

----------


## hard

Странный факт, что компания еще работает.
Не дозвониться ни в абонотдел ни в техподдержку. Неработающий интернет не могли отремонтировать в течение нескольких месяцев, пока я не отключился. Телефон работал день через день.

----------


## Misteri

> Странный факт, что компания еще работает.
> Не дозвониться ни в абонотдел ни в техподдержку. Неработающий интернет не могли отремонтировать в течение нескольких месяцев, пока я не отключился. Телефон работал день через день.


 для них это уже не странно, гораздо более странно будет, если они начнут отвечать на звонки и проводить ремонты не за недели/месяцы, а за часы или хотя б дни. ну а самое странное будет, если они вдруг перестанут сдирать деньги за неработающие услуги.
а в текущем режиме это они уже вроде 3 или 4 год работают. так что у них всё нормас

----------


## Анна Олегова

> Странный факт, что компания еще работает.
> Не дозвониться ни в абонотдел ни в техподдержку. Неработающий интернет не могли отремонтировать в течение нескольких месяцев, пока я не отключился. Телефон работал день через день.


 Знаю, что у них там еще можно помимо горячей линии писать еще на фейсбук страницу https://www.facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup/. А с горячей линией дозвонится действительно проблематично. Когда то минут десять ждала потом плюнула. Потом написала в ФБ. Перезвонили через некоторое время.

----------


## KirilleR

*Показать скрытый текст* *Позавчера вега удивила новыми скоростными рекордами на пол дня :(*
У меня фрилич на приватном торрент-трекере, у них скорость как на адсл-модеме! :devil:

----------


## Ирина15.10

Причем здесь Николаев до Одессы? У меня и вчера и сегодня все нормально работало. Стучу по дереву конечно, но последнее время проблем с интернетом не замечала

----------


## KirilleR

> Причем здесь Николаев до Одессы?


 ну как причём...
Это обозначает, что *даже* по Украине скорость упала в тот период.
Замер скорости между более дальними узлами давал такой же результат

----------


## Ирина15.10

Это можно как то из дому померить? Просто стало интересно. Обычно у себя не проверяла. Как фильмы смотрела и в фб так вроде и ничего нормально все было. На телефоне просто грузилось как всегда (у меня ксяоми 6)

Это Програма надо специальная, или можно спидтестами типа уклы? И для телефона можно ли посомтреть как то, будет ли разница?

----------


## Misteri

> Это можно как то из дому померить? Просто стало интересно. Обычно у себя не проверяла. Как фильмы смотрела и в фб так вроде и ничего нормально все было. На телефоне просто грузилось как всегда (у меня ксяоми 6)
> 
> Это Програма надо специальная, или можно спидтестами типа уклы? И для телефона можно ли посомтреть как то, будет ли разница?


 На компе просто через сайт speedtest.net на телефоне в play market есть одноименное приложение

----------


## Ирина15.10

> На компе просто через сайт speedtest.net на телефоне в play market есть одноименное приложение


 Спасибо за подсказку. Сейчас поищу проверю и сравню разницу.

----------


## KirilleR

> Это Програма надо специальная, или можно спидтестами типа *уклы*? И для телефона можно ли посомтреть как то, будет ли разница?


 Что за укла такая?

----------


## Misteri

> Что за укла такая?


 ну я понял о чем речь. 


> Ookla®, Speedtest®, and Speedtest Intelligence® are among some of the federally registered trademarks of Ookla

----------


## Н@стя

В понедельник пришла на Асташкина в офис очередь два человека, но что удивило если ты на отключение телефона\интернета, то даже не ждешь приема у менеджера, а просто охранник дает бланк заявления, заполняешь и оставляешь в лотке у охранника, ВСЁ))) правда номера заявления нет и регистрации так же, но по словам того же охранника что у них по сто человек в день приходят по этому вопросу и обработка заявления в течение 1-2 дня...Как-то так.

----------


## heiss

Прилегли?

----------


## WannaBe

Видимо, да. PPPoE-сессия разорвалась и не восстанавливается.

----------


## vlad11

> правда номера заявления нет и регистрации так же


 Это очень плохо. Если биллинг Веги насчитает долг, то потом клиенту будет очень  трудно доказывать, что он отключился.

----------


## fantom

Похоже на абонентов Веги.
 radical

----------


## shmargen

> Похоже на абонентов Веги.


 и ждуна не хватает рядом как персонажа что ждет перемен и лучшего

----------


## inko333

Подскажите, если интернет-соединение при запуске windows 7 стало долго подключаться, куда смотреть?

----------


## Sergey321

> Подскажите, если интернет-соединение при запуске windows 7 стало долго подключаться, куда смотреть?


 У бік іншого провайдера.

----------


## Ирина15.10

Ну укла - спидтест который вы используете. Ookla - вбейте в гугл
Оно дже и на вк4ладке пишет спидтест от Ookla

----------


## fantom

> Подскажите, если интернет-соединение при запуске windows 7 стало долго подключаться, куда смотреть?


 Смотрите на картинку с мышами и кактусом.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Ну укла - спидтест который вы используете. Ookla - вбейте в гугл
> Оно дже и на вк4ладке пишет спидтест от Ookla


 очень большие скорости типа гигабит - надо тестить офлайновым их приложением, а не сайтом

----------


## vlad11

> очень большие скорости типа гигабит - надо тестить офлайновым их приложением, а не сайтом


 Не так.
При скоростях свыше 300Мбит возникает ряд нюансов.
1) Ограничение сетевой карты ползователя (привет Реалтек)
2) Ограничение маршрутизатора пользователя ( а нет ли DIR-100?)
3) Нежелательно использовать wi-fi
4) Ограничения серверов спидтеста. (Я в Украине не смог найти серверов, у которых была бы реальная скорость 300Мбит и выше)
5) Не забывать тестить в многопоточном режиме - iperf3 или торрентами популярной раздачи.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

ну имеется ввиду что сетевая и роутер держат скорости такие если пров дает
мне выдавало около гига приложением из windows store, а так едва 500 было на наши сервера местные
торренты тоже редко разгонялись до таких цифр
тестил с включенным wi-fi

----------


## Mike123

> 4) Ограничения серверов спидтеста. (Я в Украине не смог найти серверов, у которых была бы реальная скорость 300Мбит и выше)


 Это с каких пор?

----------


## vlad11

> Это с каких пор?


 Это локально, в пределах Инфомира? 9 ms не Киев, это еще Одесса.
Вот с UA-IX или Гиганета скорость не будет набираться.

----------


## Mike123

> Это локально, в пределах Инфомира? 9 ms не Киев, это еще Одесса.
> Вот с UA-IX или Гиганета скорость не будет набираться.


  Инфомир в одиксе. У него на всех одесских пинг 1 мсек. На Инфомире нет сервера спидтеста. Это Черное море. А 9 мсек - Это Триолан Киев.
Вот еще на Лайфсел, Киевстар и Волю.

----------


## vlad11

> Инфомир в одиксе. У него на всех одесских пинг 1 мсек. На Инфомире нет сервера спидтеста. Это Черное море. А 9 мсек - Это Триолан Киев.
> Вот еще на Лайфсел, Киевстар и Волю.


 Очень странно. Но вектор по подделке данных со Спидтеста тоже перспективный.

----------


## vlad11

Вот с ICN консольным спидтестом.



```
# ./speedtest-cli --server 2518
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Testing from ICN Ltd. (79.135.19x.xxx)...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Retrieving information for the selected server...
Hosted by Volia (Kiev) [441.99 km]: 23.914 ms
Testing download speed................................................................................
Download: 53.30 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed................................................................................................
Upload: 49.48 Mbit/s
```

----------


## Mike123

> Очень странно. Но вектор по подделке данных со Спидтеста тоже перспективный.


 Чиво? Ссылочки на картинки смотрел? Они со спидтеста. Вообще, офигеть. Проще заподозрить меня в подделке спидтеста, чем предположить, что у тебя просто какие-то траблы в системе.

----------


## vlad11

> Чиво? Ссылочки на картинки смотрел? Они со спидтеста. Вообще, офигеть. Проще заподозрить меня в подделке спидтеста, чем предположить, что у тебя просто какие-то траблы в системе.


 Это мысли вслух. Такая услуга будет востребована.
Я к тому, что консольная и веб-версия спидтеста сильно отличаются.
Поищите в веб-версии Спидтеста настройку "single connection".

----------


## Mike123

> Поищите в веб-версии Спидтеста настройку "single connection".


  А что ее искать? Она на самом видном месте находится. Вот только нафига?  :smileflag: 
Сингл на Киевстар.

----------


## vlad11

Да, на Киевстар значительно больше скорость, чем на других киевских ISP.

----------


## Андрей Гринько

Интернет не безпроблемный,скорость то ниже то выше,в последнее время вроде чуть лучше стало,но на мои потребности критического влияния не оказывает

----------


## hok1994

Периодически лагает... если сижу в интернете, то ничего, а когда в игры захожу, то сильно мешает((

----------


## Misteri

> Сам себе отвечу - получил ответ через фейсбук, что через пол года удалят аккаунт и вроде ничего предпринимать не надо...


 



> смахивает на очередной веговский бред. родственники отключили неработающий телефон почти год назад(интернет 2,5 года назад), в итоге до сих пор статус в ЛК Активный и профиль не удалили.
> вот через 3 недели будет ровно год. посмотрим как они удалят его


 ну что ж, могу сказать следующее судя по всему личный кабинет их таки удалили, в августе он ещё был, на прошлой неделе попробовали зайти проверить и таки доступа уже нет.



> Невірний логін, e-mail, номер особового рахунку або пароль


 вопрос остаётся лишь в том удалили они сам профиль абонента со всеми его данными или же просто закрыли доступ в лк.

----------


## KostyOd

Украли кабель, чинить не хотят. Пришлось отказаться. Конченная компания.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

просто кто-то уничтожает стационарную связь в Одессе, это во всем видно...а моб операторы только рады

----------


## shmargen

> просто кто-то уничтожает стационарную связь в Одессе, это во всем видно...а моб операторы только рады


 


> просто кто-то уничтожает стационарную связь в Одессе


 подождите а она нужна? нужны медные кабели которые даже оставить 5 минут нельзя даже в смотанном состоянии 
нужны широкие трубы коммуникаций ради толстенных муфт шириной в ведро и все это окисливается коротит отрывается заливается не контачит ловит фон и наводки  от соседних пар и силовых кабелей если рядом идут 
Все это вы считаете сейчас нужно? И вы это называете надежной стационарной связью на случай ядерной войны ?

----------


## fantom

> просто кто-то уничтожает стационарную связь в Одессе, это во всем видно...а моб операторы только рады


 А еще кто-то уничтожает радиоточки. У вас надеюсь есть радиоточка?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> подождите а она нужна? нужны медные кабели которые даже оставить 5 минут нельзя даже в смотанном состоянии 
> нужны широкие трубы коммуникаций ради толстенных муфт шириной в ведро и все это окисливается коротит отрывается заливается не контачит ловит фон и наводки  от соседних пар и силовых кабелей если рядом идут 
> Все это вы считаете сейчас нужно? И вы это называете надежной стационарной связью на случай ядерной войны ?


 там есть свои плюсы
по крайней мере можно найти кого-то это из первого что в голову приходит
флеймить не собираюсь
на домашний с заграницы без проблем принимало 
на моб нет 
и т.п.
везде она есть пока в мире и думаю что будет

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> А еще кто-то уничтожает радиоточки. У вас надеюсь есть радиоточка?


 никто их не уничтожает, их нет давно

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> подождите а она нужна? нужны медные кабели которые даже оставить 5 минут нельзя даже в смотанном состоянии 
> нужны широкие трубы коммуникаций ради толстенных муфт шириной в ведро и все это окисливается коротит отрывается заливается не контачит ловит фон и наводки  от соседних пар и силовых кабелей если рядом идут 
> Все это вы считаете сейчас нужно? И вы это называете надежной стационарной связью на случай ядерной войны ?


 ещё президенту расскажите с личного кабинета по мобильному говорить ))) как раз в случае такой войны вот, им виднее думаю

----------


## KostyOd

> просто кто-то уничтожает стационарную связь в Одессе, это во всем видно...а моб операторы только рады


 Нда, а как добьют, так можно будет тарифы на моб  опять задрать, ведь конкурентов будет меньше. Провод как-то надежнее был все-таки,  и заряжать не надо. Прямо помешались на этих мобилах.

----------


## vlad11

Позвольте озвучить некоторые тезисы:
1) % воровства стороннми людьми меди очень незначительный
2) медь вычищают подрядчики Веги и Укртелекома
3) место вместо меди нужно для оптических кабелей, плату за аренду которых Укртелеком очень так неплохо получает прибыль
4) В случае военных действий оптические кабеля живут дольше
5) радиоточки - архаизм. Для ГО нужны другие средства оповещения.
6) вся вызовы на городскую адресацию, а скорее всего и мобильные вызовы, хранятся для определенных целей.

----------


## Bardeka

> Нда, а как добьют, так можно будет тарифы на моб  опять задрать, ведь конкурентов будет меньше. Провод как-то надежнее был все-таки,  и заряжать не надо. Прямо помешались на этих мобилах.


 ты серьёзно написал весь этот бред или таки это был сарказм? потому что если серьёзно то тебе наверно лет под 90.
ты хоть цены на эту фиксированную телефонию знаешь? у многих мобильный дешевле обходится....

но ваще да, отмазка про заряжать не надо и надёжнее конечно бомба...

----------


## shmargen

*Paradise_Jewelry*




> ещё президенту расскажите с личного кабинета по мобильному говорить ))


 погуглите что такое самолеты президентов (к примеру Трампа)- летающие крепости узлы связи командный пункт управления  с высоконадежными шифрованными  более 120 линиями в любую точку земли 
я не замечаю за самолетом проводов  он даже не привязан
интересно кто то  развенчает  миф "стационарная проводная связь надежнее" видимо это буду я 
столько лет проживший даже на блокираторе   и слушающий в трубке еще десяток голосов попутно

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

но последнее время она без блокиратора их уже нет давно, у Веги точно
все зависит от потребностей, заряжать не надо - да, было хорошо когда в комнате был стационарник, обычный модный
особенно польскому помог самолет)

----------


## Orbital Kid

У меня над входной дверью висят паутины проводов от стационарных телефонов и разводка антенн старых.
Я мечтаю это все нахрен срезать, чтобы не висело.

----------


## krendel

> У меня над входной дверью висят паутины проводов от стационарных телефонов и разводка антенн старых.
> Я мечтаю это все нахрен срезать, чтобы не висело.


 Так отрежь. Кто мешает разобраться, какие не используются и обрезать?

----------


## Misteri

> Так отрежь. Кто мешает разобраться, какие не используются и обрезать?


 у меня знакомый думал обрезать.. решил соседей предупредить мол так и так... имел потом что послушать от этих же соседей, особенно которым за 70... хорошо хоть не успел обрезать...
Ситуация какая в таких случаях происходит, кто то обрезал НЕИСПОЛЬЗУЕМЫЕ провода, всё нормально, но через пару дней недель, если у кого то в подъезде вдруг сломается телетифон, интернет или лампочка перегорит то СРАЗУ слухи на весь дом, вот Петя провода резал на втором этаже... 100% из за него теперь у Васи телек перестал показывать а у Коли с 4-го интернет тормозить начал... а во всём этот рукожоп Петя виноват так как он провода резал... и вообще плевать что лампочка перегорела от старости, телефон перестал работать так как бомжи стырили кабель перед домом из люка и т.д.

поэтому чел ничего и не обрезает скорее всего

----------


## Полесов

> У меня над входной дверью висят паутины проводов от стационарных телефонов и разводка антенн старых.
> Я мечтаю это все нахрен срезать, чтобы не висело.


   я купил 2 метра короба и убрал все туда.
по трассе затянул все жгутами
антенные кабели от коллективной антенны срезал по согласию жильцов

----------


## Rezpect

Читал тему и думал что везет, что у меня траблов нету
Как говорится, доигрался
Интернет есть, но его как бы нет, второй раз такое за неделю
Подскажите куда там жаловаться так чтобы поэффективнее и чтоб без матов

----------


## Misteri

> Читал тему и думал что везет, что у меня траблов нету
> Как говорится, доигрался
> Интернет есть, но его как бы нет, второй раз такое за неделю
> Подскажите куда там жаловаться так чтобы поэффективнее и чтоб без матов


 советуют к ним в Фейсбук писать

----------


## leoleo

пожалуйста подскажите почтовый адрес чтобы отказаться от услуг вега!!!!!

----------


## saivd

> пожалуйста подскажите почтовый адрес чтобы отказаться от услуг вега!!!!!


 65020, м.Одеса, вул. Асташкіна, 29/1

----------


## shmargen

> 65020, м.Одеса, вул. Асташкіна, 29/1


 и зачем ему одесский офис зачем тратить время человеку когда писать нужно на Киев

*leoleo*

и ты найдешь шаблон в теме куда писать и что предоставлять

----------


## saivd

> и зачем ему одесский офис зачем тратить время человеку когда писать нужно на Киев
> 
> *leoleo*
> 
> и ты найдешь шаблон в теме куда писать и что предоставлять


 Мы отправляли письмо в Одесский филиал Вега, и без проблем отключились от телефонии.

----------


## bestrafer

Случился обрыв телефонной линии (используется только интернет, телефония отключена) - оператор обещал выяснить и перезвонить, так и не последовало обратной связи.
Есть надежда оформить заявку на устранение вопреждения на линии или можно сразу искать другого провайдера?

----------


## Misteri

> Случился обрыв телефонной линии (используется только интернет, телефония отключена) - оператор обещал выяснить и перезвонить, так и не последовало обратной связи.
> Есть надежда оформить заявку на устранение вопреждения на линии или можно сразу искать другого провайдера?


 конечно сразу на другого провайдера. они могут обещать месяцами, а порой и годами.

----------


## GoodWool

> конечно сразу на другого провайдера. они могут обещать месяцами, а порой и годами.


  Полгода не работал телефон -  связь односторонняя - т.е. звонить нельзя, только входящие.  Отказались пересчитывать за неполную услугу. Интернет - тех. поддержка  почти не работает, цены повышают без уведомления о повышении.    Дозвониться невозможно -  как правило все операторы очень заняты.
Мошенники...

----------


## Tataivanova

Поделюсь здесь своим впечатлением от работы с Вегой. 
Vega - самая отвратительная компания связи. Им абсолютно наплевать на клиента. Не рекомендую. Не компания, а геморрой. Связи с оператором нет, он-лайн чат на сайте не работает, на письма по почте не отвечают, ни один конкретный вопрос решить не могут - необходимо приезжать в офис, сидеть в очереди, а на самом деле - у тебя вопрос минутного решения. Отвратительный сервис! Ищите другого провайдера. Искренне советую
Есть опыт работы с Tenet - претензий нет... я не засланный казачок :smileflag:  я такой же пользователь как и все... к сожалению, там, где у меня Vega, нет возможности подключить Tenet, приходится мучиться

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Все так как выше и даже хуже, не хочу писать детально.
Но кроме Веги должны быть варианты ещё.

----------


## bestrafer

пока линия была живой, интернет вполне устраивал.. после обрыва, вспомнив про эту ветку, сразу подал заявку на подключение к другому провайдеру.. заявка на ремонт линии до сих пор висит

----------


## inko333

Добрый день.  Подскажите,  как отключился от Веги, в связи с переездом ?

----------


## stazher

Тільки принести жертву  :smileflag: .

----------


## белый голубь

> Добрый день.  Подскажите,  как отключился от Веги, в связи с переездом ?


 письмо в Киев заказное .

----------


## Sonya-x

> Добрый день.  Подскажите,  как отключился от Веги, в связи с переездом ?


 Добрый день ,хочу так же отключится от Веги ( на одной квартире отключилась в прошлом году )  - писала заказным письмом в Киев ( шло месяц - но отключили )
сейчас хочу отключить на второй  квартире , конечно не помню на чье имя итд писала .
Написала в службу поддержки ( одни маты у меня конечно напрашиваются )  какая компания ,такой и персонал службы поддержки - дозвонится по всем номерам ,которые есть на сайте- невозможно ,так как нет переключение на оператора !!! ( ну у веги это нормально ) 
возможно кто то писал недавно - скиньте пож на чье имя и адрес . 
в наше отделение на Асташкина ( звонила и в Киев  так же )  ,конечно так же можно долго стучать в рельсу - никто не отвечает .

----------


## aleksnas

Кто знает что за тариф?

----------


## dedmazai

> Вложение 13258555 Кто знает что за тариф?


 Нужно оплатить аванс за год 1900 грн. Скидка получится 1100 грн. Но у меня например возникли проблемы, при попытке поменять в личном кабинете тариф на этот Лояльный, выдает постоянно ошибку.

----------


## Glebanya

Добрый день,прошу помощи в непонятном вопросе:когда-то был абонентом Матрицы/Веги, более года назад был отключен по заявлению, в пятницу (29.11.19) подал заявку на подключение к Вега, в субботу 30.11.19, пришел мастер (подрядчик) и воткнул мой проложенный провод в соседнее гнездо на патч-панели/свиче, ввиду того, что проложенный кабель имел живую линию на старый разорванный договор.
Интересности начались позже - надо было активировать линию их админам на свиче и мастер сказал, что сделают позже. потеребив поддуржку, получил сигнал на линию, произвел оплату тарифа и вот тут самое интересное:
В квартире имеется роутер tl-wdr4300 (старенький, но достаточный для прокачки всего и вся, во все направления), он же и был включен, когда отключался от Веги и потом на Инфомире (от которого я отключился в пятницу 29.11.19). При подключении через роутер - будь то кабелем, либо по вай-фай, и телефон и компьютер выдают скорость порезанную до 20-25Мбит, на аплоад 10 у компа и 5 у телефона.
Роутер был полностью сброшен, хотя за день до этого, вполне себе переваривал 100 Мбит Инфомира по воздуху и уж тем более по кабелю (роутер-компьютер). А при подключении напрямую из розетки(приходящей в квартиру) в компьютер - скорость как и полагается 94-95 Мбит.
Дозвонился в тех поддержку, жаль они теперь только заявки создают, но у меня закралось подозрение, на некое правило, которое режет по TTL либо еще как-то.
У кого-то было такое? через роутер срезает скорость дико, хотя всегда переваривало на раз-два такие спидтесты.
Чего посоветуете?
На всякий случай, может тут есть кто из техподдержки -ЛС 1180574

----------


## vlad11

Никто из Веги не читает этот топик и бегите к тому же Инфомиру.

----------


## fantom

> Добрый день,прошу помощи в непонятном вопросе:когда-то был абонентом Матрицы/Веги, более года назад был отключен по заявлению, в пятницу (29.11.19) подал заявку на подключение к Вега, в субботу 30.11.19, пришел мастер (подрядчик) и воткнул мой проложенный провод в соседнее гнездо на патч-панели/свиче, ввиду того, что проложенный кабель имел живую линию на старый разорванный договор.


 Охренеть. Кто-то к Веге подключается? Похоже кактус попался вкусный.

----------


## Glebanya

Ну-с, проблему частично решил, сейчас подал заявку на принудительное выставление скорости на порту (вместо автосогласования, поставить 100Мбит полный дуплекс).
Проблема была в автосогласовании между роутерами и свичем Веги.

По поводу кактуса - в моем доме, всегда было хорошо по связи с Вегой, пока все отключаются, я решил, что 900 грн. за 3 года - очень даже вкусное предложение. Пока остальные освобождают каналы, я их занимаю  :smileflag: 
Это было предложение на Черную Пятницу 900грн/36 месяцев. до 100 Мбит.
Отключение было произведено более года назад, по причине неудобства дергания человека, на которого когда-то еще с далеких 90-х в этой квартире был подключен телефон и интернет.
А сейчас оформился на себя.

----------


## rakywok

> Нужно оплатить аванс за год 1900 грн. Скидка получится 1100 грн. Но у меня например возникли проблемы, при попытке поменять в личном кабинете тариф на этот Лояльный, выдает постоянно ошибку.


 А где ты увидел сумму? У меня 175 грн в месяц, а сколько надо заплатить за годовой, не видно...
Нажал на свою голову, перевели на этот тариф, пишут баланс -1735 грн. Офигенная скидка, пару лет назад реально было -50%.

----------


## katusha75

> А где ты увидел сумму? У меня 175 грн в месяц, а сколько надо заплатить за годовой, не видно...
> Нажал на свою голову, перевели на этот тариф, пишут баланс -1735 грн. Офигенная скидка, пару лет назад реально было -50%.


 Мне смс с предложением пришло,  там указано было оплатить 1900,  после изменения тарифа на акционный.  Нигде в смс не указано, что скидка 50%,  а просто что ваша экономия составит столько то
Но и тариф у меня изначально 250 гривен за месяц,  а не 175 как у тебя

----------


## dedmazai

> Мне смс с предложением пришло,  там указано было оплатить 1900,  после изменения тарифа на акционный.  Нигде в смс не указано, что скидка 50%,  а просто что ваша экономия составит столько то
> Но и тариф у меня изначально 250 гривен за месяц,  а не 175 как у тебя


 У меня тоже самое. Акция пришла на вайбер.

----------


## vlad11

Ничего, потом еще 5 лет нельзя отключаться, а то будут штрафные санкции  :smileflag: 
Читайте, в общем, бумажный договор  :smileflag:

----------


## Misteri

> Ничего, потом еще 5 лет нельзя отключаться, а то будут штрафные санкции 
> Читайте, в общем, бумажный договор


 Тоже об этом подумал, Вега не будет вегой, если не подгадит подобными пунктами) и все мы помним то что они меняют свой договор на ходу... подписал одно, а завтра там ещё парочка новых пунктиков появилась, самый памятный случай с ограничением трафика на безлимитных ТП

----------


## rakywok

> Мне смс с предложением пришло,  там указано было оплатить 1900,  после изменения тарифа на акционный.  Нигде в смс не указано, что скидка 50%,  а просто что ваша экономия составит столько то
> Но и тариф у меня изначально 250 гривен за месяц,  а не 175 как у тебя


 Ну 33% ещё норм, мне что то типа 10 предложили оказывается...
Попробуй где часто без денег на счёту оплатить, фиг, а тут красавицы моментом. С утра так заявку не рассмотрели, минус висит, в полночь инет могут и отрубить? Или как они 3 дня минусового баланса считают? Жду в общем, нет у меня сейчас почти 2к за инет платить, да и скидка просто издевательство.

----------


## GoodWool

> Добрый день ,хочу так же отключится от Веги ( на одной квартире отключилась в прошлом году )  - писала заказным письмом в Киев ( шло месяц - но отключили )
> сейчас хочу отключить на второй  квартире , конечно не помню на чье имя итд писала .
> Написала в службу поддержки ( одни маты у меня конечно напрашиваются )  какая компания ,такой и персонал службы поддержки - дозвонится по всем номерам ,которые есть на сайте- невозможно ,так как нет переключение на оператора !!! ( ну у веги это нормально ) 
> возможно кто то писал недавно - скиньте пож на чье имя и адрес . 
> в наше отделение на Асташкина ( звонила и в Киев  так же )  ,конечно так же можно долго стучать в рельсу - никто не отвечает .


 Как только услуга  не оплачена, они автоматом отключают.

----------


## Ирина15.10

Можно сходить в центр обслуживания абонентов на Асташкина, или может еще где то в Одессе есть, надо посомтреть. Там тоже можно написать заявление, все есть на месте и образец. У меня сосед так делал когда перезжал.

----------


## rakywok

> Как только услуга  не оплачена, они автоматом отключают.


 Уже нет..

----------


## Misteri

> Уже нет..


 вроде ж отключать интернет то отключают, но оплату за него и дальше начисляют пока долг не вырастет до 1000+, а потом продолжают начислять и угрожать... если ничего не поменялось)

----------


## rakywok

> вроде ж отключать интернет то отключают, но оплату за него и дальше начисляют пока долг не вырастет до 1000+, а потом продолжают начислять и угрожать... если ничего не поменялось)


 Они скорость сильно обрубают, формально он продолжает дальше работать. Уловка, чтоб потом не было претензий что отключили и денег требуют. Так людям сложнее попрощаться, многие и сидят дальше.

----------


## Misteri

> Они скорость сильно обрубают, формально он продолжает дальше работать. Уловка, чтоб потом не было претензий что отключили и денег требуют. Так людям сложнее попрощаться, многие и сидят дальше.


 А. Точно. Понижают скорость что то до  меньше 512кбит вроде. Это они продолжают начислять долг, когда включают поломанный интернет с отмазкой "мы типа починили, но вам не дозвонились и заявку закрыли" а по факту ничего не починили.
Ну а главный факт в том что за неоплату они ничего проосто так не отключают... езжайте к нам в очередь или пишите письма в общем

----------


## GoodWool

> Уже нет..


 Нулевой трафик.

Мошенники обыкновенные.

----------


## Allenka

Добрый день всем. Пришло смс о долге Веге в размере 400 грн за телефон, который не работает уже более 2 лет. Сами установили тариф, начислили долг за пару месяцев за неработающий телефон. Если звонить туда, то отвечает автомат, операторы там отсутствуют. Кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией?

----------


## Misteri

> Добрый день всем. Пришло смс о долге Веге в размере 400 грн за телефон, который не работает уже более 2 лет. Сами установили тариф, начислили долг за пару месяцев за неработающий телефон. Если звонить туда, то отвечает автомат, операторы там отсутствуют. Кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией?


 тут людям и по 1500 долг присылают, как правило все забивают болт. там и угрожают и вот прям конечный срок дают иначе суд, коллекторы и т.д.

----------


## Лабик

я все вопросы решаю через фейсбук . Там еще общаются

----------


## BlackGhost

Кто-то подключался к Гигабитному по GPON от Веги? Интересует как это всё происходит и как там обстоит дело со скоростью и стабильностью.

----------


## dedmazai

Если кто-то не видел (подозреваю касается бывших абонентов Комстар/МТС):
Уважаемый абонент!
С целью повышения качества предоставления услуг, Телекоммуникационная группа Vega осуществляет работы по оптимизации сети.
В связи с этим, с 13.12.19 Ваш IP-адрес будет изменен на динамический. В случае необходимости использования статического (фиксованного) IP-адреса, Вы можете заказать услугу «Статический IP адрес» в Вашем «Личном кабинете» или обратиться в Контакт-Центр.

----------


## Mityaj

> Если кто-то не видел (*подозреваю касается бывших абонентов Комстар/МТС*):
> Уважаемый абонент!
> С целью повышения качества предоставления услуг, Телекоммуникационная группа Vega осуществляет работы по оптимизации сети.
> В связи с этим, с 13.12.19 Ваш IP-адрес будет изменен на динамический. В случае необходимости использования статического (фиксованного) IP-адреса, Вы можете заказать услугу «Статический IP адрес» в Вашем «Личном кабинете» или обратиться в Контакт-Центр.


  мне кажется, что тем кто остался со времен комстара, этот статический IP до ноги

----------


## heiss

Таирова,лежим?

----------


## helen_lime

> Таирова,лежим?


 Да Нет, все в порядке

----------


## corso

> Таирова,лежим?


 Тоже нет интернета, Таирова, Глушко....

----------


## orinoko

В центре отключился. в 10:00



> Добрий день, зараз є аварія на лінії. Спеціалісти займаються даним питанням. Очікуйте. Приносимо вибачення за незручності.

----------


## Alexey

> Таирова,лежим?


 Да. Спасибо что отписали. Можно не звонить в техподдержку, думаю они в курсе

----------


## rakywok

Новый рынок, тоже лежим!

----------


## kovax

в 11:06 восстановилось. таирово.

----------


## smile76

Добрый вечер,юзеры Веги)необходимо отправить письмо руководству с уведомлением,ибо их соседство порядком достало)вопрос большой к вам- адрес для почты правильный 65098,боженка,19б?
Пишем на имя руководителя,возможно вы знаете точное название посады Плачинда Д.А.  
Спасибо,ожидаю ваши ответы

----------


## Hbnfv

> Добрый вечер,юзеры Веги)необходимо отправить письмо руководству с уведомлением,ибо их соседство порядком достало)вопрос большой к вам- адрес для почты правильный 65098,боженка,19б?
> Пишем на имя руководителя,возможно вы знаете точное название посады Плачинда Д.А.  
> Спасибо,ожидаю ваши ответы


 Почему Боженка? Разве не Асташкина 29/1? И какое соседство, если у них один-единственный офис на всю Одессу и остался - на Асташкина? Может Вы о какой-то другой Веге? Это тема о компании Вега-телеком, Мурат Чинар у них директор, главный офис - в Киеве.

----------


## smile76

> Почему Боженка? Разве не Асташкина 29/1? И какое соседство, если у них один-единственный офис на всю Одессу и остался - на Асташкина? Может Вы о какой-то другой Веге? Это тема о компании Вега-телеком, Мурат Чинар у них директор, главный офис - в Киеве.


 Ну это оч.большая компания- пао фарлеп инвест тм Vega,а ранее был комстар,фарлеп и  оптима, матрица,цсс олл тв и т.д.в Киеве генеральный,по городам-региональные

----------


## Hbnfv

> Ну это оч.большая компания- пао фарлеп инвест тм Vega,а ранее был комстар,фарлеп и  оптима, матрица,цсс олл тв и т.д.в Киеве генеральный,по городам-региональные


  Представляете, я знаю! У меня с 2003 г. в дом заведены кабеля от матрицы, и с того же года был тел. Фарлеп, потом он стал Вегой и добавился интернет и т.д. И я помню, как их офисы были на Жуковского, на пл. Независимости (тогда так называлась возле Дома Мебели), потом на 2 ст. Фонтана. И тем не менее, сейчас в Одессе остался только один их офис на ул. Асташкина 29/1.
https://vega.ua/ukr/cpo_odessa
вул. Асташкіна, 29/1
Телефон
(048) 780 00 00
Пн-Чт
c 9.00 до 18.00
Пт
c 9.00 до 14.00
Перерва
c 14.00 до 15.00
Вы полистайте тему несколько страниц назад.

----------


## Ginger

А где бы узнать, почему вторые сутки я без интернета?
Не у робота с извинениями за неудобства
Атакчтобпоговорить

----------


## Hbnfv

> А где бы узнать, почему вторые сутки я без интернета?
> Не у робота с извинениями за неудобства
> Атакчтобпоговорить


 Та у них там уже некому говорить. Разве что написать в Фейсбуке, может ответят.

----------


## Ginger

> Та у них там уже некому говорить. Разве что написать в Фейсбуке, может ответят.


 Чудо.....
Ответили, создали заявку

----------


## Hbnfv

> Чудо.....
> Ответили, создали заявку


 Еще был бы толк от этой заявки...

----------


## Ginger

> Еще был бы толк от этой заявки...


 Через два часа пришла смска, мол починили
Еще через два я проверила - нет интернета
Написала опять
Через полчаса перезвонили, сказали да, коннект не стабилен, будем чинить
Утром позвонил робот, сказал по моей заявке  - линия повреждена, уже бежим

Ну есть там живые люди еще, уже хорошо

----------


## Rezpect

Подскажите как дозвониться оператору?
25 числа заплатил за февраль за интернет
Сегодня прихожу - пишет подключение ограничено
Звоню туда, там только сервис тупого робота, с оператором как связаться не нашел

----------


## helen_lime

> Подскажите как дозвониться оператору?
> 25 числа заплатил за февраль за интернет
> Сегодня прихожу - пишет подключение ограничено
> Звоню туда, там только сервис тупого робота, с оператором как связаться не нашел


 Проверьте личный кабинет,возможно,из-за перевода на новые счета деньги не дошли. Я пока февраль не оплачивала((

----------


## Часовщик.

Два года, как отказался от услуг ВЕГИ - вынужден был отказаться, кто ж будет терпеть этот дурдом, хотя раньше к ним претензий у меня не было, больше 15 лет пользовался телефонами, почти столько же интернетом. По-человечески попрощаться не получилось, начали грузить внаглую, да и целый день терять в очереди желания не было - написал заказное письмо с описью вложения, что, мол, линия не работает, прошу письменно ответить, когда будет ремонт, а пока приостанавливаю платежи за телефон, от интернета отказываюсь полностью, задолженности нет. Естественно, никто ничего не отремонтировал и письменно не ответил (хотя ответить должны были - ЗУ "Об обращениях граждан"). СМСки с растущим "долгом" за телефон (за интернет - нет) присылают до сегодняшнего дня, 800 гривен набежало. Ещё год - будет 1200. Три года - исковая давность. А судебный сбор за подачу иска о взыскании, для юрлица, 2100 грн. Так что, уверен, никто судиться не будет.
Что хочу сказать. Я понимаю, вынуждены пользоваться услугами ВЕГИ те, у кого нет альтернативы. Но у кого есть - зачем вам это барахло? Я два года назад перешёл на услуги одного из самых заурядных операторов - красота! Какая там, к чёрту, ВЕГА, лежим - не лежим, починили - не починили...

----------


## exacting

Ребята, кто сталкивался. Знакомые сняли помещение, куда была заведена оптика Vega. предыдущий арендодатель оставил долг, о котором конечно, никто не предупредил. 
Это район 4го совиньона, других варантов , говорят, кроме погашения чужого долга, нет (а с поркуа за других платить то) 
Хотят ребята связаться с руководством, что бы платить, но за себя. Никто не дает контакты, всем плевать.
Как думаете, что делать? 
Может у кого есть выход на руководителя?

----------


## Misteri

> Ребята, кто сталкивался. Знакомые сняли помещение, куда была заведена оптика Vega. предыдущий арендодатель оставил долг, о котором конечно, никто не предупредил. 
> Это район 4го совиньона, других варантов , говорят, кроме погашения чужого долга, нет (а с поркуа за других платить то) 
> Хотят ребята связаться с руководством, что бы платить, но за себя. Никто не дает контакты, всем плевать.
> Как думаете, что делать? 
> Может у кого есть выход на руководителя?


 максимум где с ними связаться онлайн это Фейсбук, иначе ехать на Асташкина 29/1 или как там у них сейчас. но самый лучший вариант это покласть на них и перейти на другого провайдера, даже тот же мобильный может быть лучше, чем дерьмовега

----------


## Герц

> Ребята, кто сталкивался. Знакомые сняли помещение, куда была заведена оптика Vega. предыдущий арендодатель оставил долг, о котором конечно, никто не предупредил. 
> Это район 4го совиньона, других варантов , говорят, кроме погашения чужого долга, нет (а с поркуа за других платить то) 
> Хотят ребята связаться с руководством, что бы платить, но за себя. Никто не дает контакты, всем плевать.
> Как думаете, что делать? 
> Может у кого есть выход на руководителя?


 Договор заключался не с помещением , а с юридическим или физическим лицом , как я понял.Каким боком Ваши знакомые?
Второй вариант подключиться к другому провайдеру. Если укажите точный адрес в личку,предложу варианты.
p.s.Чего не отнять у Веги так это выбор коллектора , которые так запугают клиента,что он готов искать знакомых, чтобы оплатить долги за непредоставленные услуги лишь бы не связываться и ( или ) в очереди не стоять.Сам послал их " лесом " в далёком 2012 г. по телефонии, в связи с ненадобностью, так пару раз пытались наехать.Но получив лаконичный ответ, поняли, что" не их клиент " и отстали.

----------


## vlad11

> район 4го совиньона


 В этом районе обитают кабельщики, SoHo.net и Astratelcom.
У каждого есть свои нюянсы.

----------


## stazher

Хай ребята просто заб'ють...Договір був з юридичною особою...Хай її і шукають...
Якщо оптика ціла, можна підключатись, але це до першої аварії...Хоча, якщо в договорі пропишете такий варіант про невчасне усунення аварії та терміни, то ваші ребята зможуть довічно користуватись шаровим інтернетом.  :smileflag: .... у випадку порушень данного пункту, звичайно з боку постачальника послуг. Або через пару років неусунення аварії зможете самі  стати оператором, через суд  :smileflag: .
PS. Вега це фірма можливостей для клієнта  :smileflag: .

----------


## exacting

не, долг не выбивают, а не хотят подключать нового абонента на тот адрес.

----------


## stazher

Пишіть в фейсбук, що дуже хочете стати клієнтами, але на місцях не виявляють бажання вас ощасливити...що кабель заведено в будівлю... :smileflag:

----------


## romani

Может кому интересно.
Тут тоже 99% отриц.отзывов.
https://2ip.ua/ru/services/providers-rating?act=1&asid=6703&filter=5&city=%D0%9E%D0%B4%  D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0

----------


## Misteri

> Может кому интересно.
> Тут тоже 99% отриц.отзывов.
> https://2ip.ua/ru/services/providers...81%D1%81%D0%B0


 
они везде такие, а там где они не такие то либо проплаченные, либо сами работники-полуботы настрочили

----------


## romani

Тут где-то писали, что можно с Вегой пообщаться в соц.сетях, вроде? Подскажите где? Спасибо.

----------


## romani

> Пишіть в фейсбук, що дуже хочете стати клієнтами, але на місцях не виявляють бажання вас ощасливити...що кабель заведено в будівлю...


 А где в Фейсбуке их найти? Забивал в поиск Вега, Vega...

----------


## fantom

> Тут где-то писали, что можно с Вегой пообщаться в соц.сетях, вроде? Подскажите где? Спасибо.


 Если вы еще с ними, то надо не контактов искать с дерьмовегой, а валить оттуда побыстее.

----------


## orinoko

> А где в Фейсбуке их найти? Забивал в поиск Вега, Vega...


 Vega Telecom Group

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

только вчера видел людей с фуфайками Vega на Ришельевской/Большой Арнаутской в люках, что-то делали там

----------


## vlad11

> только вчера видел людей с фуфайками Vega на Ришельевской/Большой Арнаутской в люках, что-то делали там


 Вони шукали мідні поклади.

----------


## romani

> Если вы еще с ними, то надо не контактов искать с дерьмовегой, а валить оттуда побыстее.


 Я и собираюсь тикать. Весь февраль ТВ программы виснут в вечернее время, невозможно смотреть телевизор! Написал, чтоб не снимали абонплату за март, за ТВ, но, естественно, сняли.
 Читал, что расстаться с ними не так и просто...
 Отказаться хочу пока только от ТВ, интернет пока нормальный. В моём, частном секторе альтернативы мало.

----------


## helen_lime

Вега на 20 грн подняла абонплату ((

----------


## aleksnas

> Вега на 20 грн подняла абонплату ((


 У меня на 15 (((

----------


## rakywok

> Вега на 20 грн подняла абонплату ((


 Ага, уже 195 и тарифа дешевле нет...

----------


## stazher

Як ви розумієте, поклади не потрібно обслуговувати, змінювати технологію на краще, тощо, тобто напружувати спинний (чи кістковий) мозок....тобто, шукати поклади і обслуговувати абонентів, це  геть різні рівні роботи мозку у керівництва....ну, не дотягують до абонентів...ну бува, ну, не всім же бути менеджерами, в прямому сенсі, дехто просто звЄзда металобрухту, там  , наприклад, i am hardmetalltroublemanager only ....тим  більше поклади не  скаржаться :smileflag: .

----------


## heiss

Таирова упали ?

----------


## kovax

> Таирова упали ?


 да, но уже поднялся

----------


## matroc1

Сегодня ни у кого проблем нет? 
У меня на Таирова с 10 часов нет интернета. 
Заявку оставил, все молчат.

----------


## rakywok

> Сегодня ни у кого проблем нет? 
> У меня на Таирова с 10 часов нет интернета. 
> Заявку оставил, все молчат.


 Центр норм.

----------


## helen_lime

> Сегодня ни у кого проблем нет? 
> У меня на Таирова с 10 часов нет интернета. 
> Заявку оставил, все молчат.


 Таирова работает

----------


## Cielo

Уважаемые форумчане! Может кто-то поделится опытом расторжения договора по поводу стационарного телефона. Недавно стала получать СМС о том, что у меня задолженность за стационарный телефон, который уже года 3, если не больше, не работает. Сегодня написала в чат Вега о том, что хочу разорвать договор, т.к. телефоном давно не пользуюсь. На что получила ответ, что договор я могу разорвать только после оплаты долга по абонентской плате за те годы, что я не пользовалась. Я предложила им дать мне информацию о дате последнего звонка с моего телефона и на него. Конечно, никто ничего мне не ответил. Но за то стали писать, что специально для меня держали портал, они же не знали, что я не хочу пользоваться. Моё предложение считать сегодняшний день датой окончания пользования их услугам  проигнорили. В Интернете разрывать договор на хотят. Жаждут оплаты за неоказанные мне услуги. Мне кажется, что договор разорвать и долг заплатить - это разные процессы. Может кто-то поделится своей историей разрыва договора с этой Вегой? 
П.С. После переписки в чате стали звонить мне на мобильный и угрожать, что отключат и заблокируют мой неработающий уже 3 года стационарный телефон

----------


## helen_lime

> Уважаемые форумчане! Может кто-то поделится опытом расторжения договора по поводу стационарного телефона. Недавно стала получать СМС о том, что у меня задолженность за стационарный телефон, который уже года 3, если не больше, не работает. Сегодня написала в чат Вега о том, что хочу разорвать договор, т.к. телефоном давно не пользуюсь. На что получила ответ, что договор я могу разорвать только после оплаты долга по абонентской плате за те годы, что я не пользовалась. Я предложила им дать мне информацию о дате последнего звонка с этого телефона и на этот. Конечно, никто ничего мне не ответил. Но за то стали писать, что специально для меня держали портал, они же не знали, что я не хочу пользоваться. Моё предложение считать сегодняшний день датой окончания пользования их услугам  проигнорили. В Интернете разрывать договор на хотят. Жаждут оплаты за ненужные услуги. Мне кажется, что договор разорвать и долг заплатить - это разные процессы. Может кто-то поделится своей историей разрыва договора с этой Вегой? 
> П.С. После переписки в чате стали звонить мне на мобильный и угрожать, что отключат и заблокируют мой неработающий уже 3 года стационарный телефон


 Та последние пару лет в этой теме люди делятся опытом  расторжения договора.  Просто почитайте

----------


## Cielo

> Та последние пару лет в этой теме люди делятся опытом  расторжения договора.  Просто почитайте


 Почитала) Многие просто забили)

----------


## vlad11

Начали названивать с лайфа и рассказывать о мифическом долге, мол юристы уже выехали.
Пока принимаю вызов, ложу телефон на стол и иду по своим делам.

----------


## romani

Очередная "прекрасная" новость от Веги: мы демонтируем в вашем районе (Киевский, частный сектор) медный кабель и услуга будет неизвестно когда прекращена. Оптику по вашему адресу подключить нет технической возможности. Думайте, о подключении к другому провайдеру.
 Как вам компашка ?)(
 Уже 3 дня нет интернета - поддержка, типа, ремонт на линии))

----------


## vlad11

> Уже 3 дня нет интернета - поддержка, типа, ремонт на линии))


 У меня 6 месяцев чинили линию в центре города. Тенет прокладывает GPON, проверьте техническую возможность.

----------


## pahaniche

> Очередная "прекрасная" новость от Веги: мы демонтируем в вашем районе (Киевский, частный сектор) медный кабель и услуга будет неизвестно когда прекращена. Оптику по вашему адресу подключить нет технической возможности. Думайте, о подключении к другому провайдеру.
>  Как вам компашка ?)(
>  Уже 3 дня нет интернета - поддержка, типа, ремонт на линии))


 Спасибо товарищу Ахметову 
З.ы. есть профильная ветка по подключению, спросите там, вам за пол-часа скинут предложение

----------


## Герц

> Очередная "прекрасная" новость от Веги: мы демонтируем в вашем районе (Киевский, частный сектор) медный кабель и услуга будет неизвестно когда прекращена. Оптику по вашему адресу подключить нет технической возможности. Думайте, о подключении к другому провайдеру.
>  Как вам компашка ?)(
>  Уже 3 дня нет интернета - поддержка, типа, ремонт на линии))


 Добрый день.Возможен вариант с Инфомир по оптике.Отправьте точный адрес в личку.

----------


## romani

> Добрый день.Возможен вариант с Инфомир по оптике.Отправьте точный адрес в личку.


 Всем спасибо за помощь.
Пока думаем.

----------


## dima-x

Здравствуйте хотелось бы узнать. Будет покрытие Vega в новострое жк Акварель по адерсу Жемчужная 3 а, Лиманка, Овидеопольский район ?Или планируется в этом районе покрытия Vega?

----------


## fantom

> Здравствуйте хотелось бы узнать. Будет покрытие Vega в новострое жк Акварель по адерсу Жемчужная 3 а, Лиманка, Овидеопольский район ?Или планируется в этом районе покрытия Vega?


 Вы хотите подключиться к Веге? Это попахивает извращением. Не стоит этого делать.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Вы хотите подключиться к Веге? Это попахивает извращением. Не стоит этого делать.


 Да он спамит во всех темах.

----------


## pahaniche

> Да он спамит во всех темах.


 Он не спамит, а ищет прова который даст ему интернет.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Он не спамит, а ищет прова который даст ему интернет.


 Спамит. Так как каждый адекватный человек понимает, что Вега - это дно среди провайдеров.

----------


## dima-x

> Спамит. Так как каждый адекватный человек понимает, что Вега - это дно среди провайдеров.


 У меня был интернет от Веги. Провайдер Вега хороший

----------


## fantom

> У меня был интернет от Веги. Провайдер Вега хороший


 Пока не сломается. Потом будете ждать ремонта до посинения как многие испытали это на своей шкуре.

----------


## myspring73

Краткая история про чудаков из веги




> Добрый день
> 
> На мой мобильный телефон стали поступать звонки от вашего бота с требованием оплаты какой-то задолженности.
> Не являюсь абонентом веги с 2016 года.
> Попытки дозвонится до живого оператора увенчались крахом, это невозможно.
> Общение в чате оказалось бессмысленным - кольцевание разговора, время ответа на каждый вопрос 5-7 минут, бессодержательные ответы.
> 
> Прошу пояснить мне, что вам от меня надо и о какой задолженности идет речь.
> Мой телефон 050-*******
> ...


 


> Добрый день,
> 
> Номер Вашего телефона 050******* был указан в качества контактного на лицевом счете 682*** (********** А.С.). Там были некорректные начисления, которые будут сторнированы.
> Сегодня (05.06.2020) данные указанного лицевого счета были откорректированы и Ваш номер был удалён. Запрос на удаление из базы должников отправлен партнерам. После обновления данных базы должников (после 07.07.2020) уведомления будут прекращены.
> 
> Приносим Вам свои извинения.
> --
> С уважением,
> Группа по работе с электронными обращениями абонентов


 


> Добрый день
> 
> 1. мой номер НЕ БЫЛ указан в качестве контактного. Это беззастенчивое вранье.
> 2. на каком основании мой номер был передан вашим "партнерам"? Явное нарушение законодательства Украины о защите персональных данных.
> 3. вы как были помойкой вранья, наглости и неисполнения своих обязательств, так и остались. поменьше вам абонентов, особенно платежеспособных, чтоб таких умных повыгоняли на мороз.
> 4. куда девать свои извинения, вы в курсе.

----------


## vlad11

Они стали звонить из пула Лайфа. Я буеру трубку, потом ложу телефон на стол, когда они сбросят вызов, тогда добавляю в номер телефона - "Вега-спам".

----------


## Wonderie

> Уважаемые форумчане! Может кто-то поделится опытом расторжения договора по поводу стационарного телефона.


 Моя знакомая за компанию с жильцами многоквартирного дома подключилась к интернету Vega. Качество услуг на низком уровне, а оплата повышается. Дозвониться и попытаться что-то выяснить можно максимум 1 раз, а потом скорее всего номер вносится в черный список. Я решила помочь знакомой и стала писать им сообщения в онлайн чан, комментарии на их странице в фейсбуке "Vega Telecom Group" и подала заявку на их сайте. Ответ от их оператора получила в мессенджер фейсбука. Т.к. офисы в период карантина не работают для расторжения договора нужно отправить в их главный офис в Киеве заказным письмом заявление в свободной форме, не обязательно распечатывать можно написать от руки. По этому лицевому счету не нужно прилагать никаких додатков. Мне советовали на всей копии паспорта и ИНН написать "Для расторжения договора с Vega Telecom", чтоб так сказать "испортить" и никто не смог бы их использовать в каких-то своих целях. Некоторым удавалось расторгнуть договор, отправив отсканированное заявление с подписью по электронной почте. Так же от Vega требовали и получали справку, что договор расторгнут и нет задолженности, потому что звонки с угрозами поступали даже после расторжения договора. Но, к сожалению, не всем эту справку выдают. 

Vega ссылается, что на их сайте в свободном доступе есть так называемые умовы, в которых есть следующие пункты:

6.8.2. Кожна з Сторін може достроково припинити дію Договору або будь-якого з його додатків, 
письмово (рекомендованим листом з повідомленням або підписанням відповідного Додатку в офісі 
Оператора), попередивши про це іншу Сторону за 30 календарних днів. У випадку, коли роботи по наданню 
Послуг вже ведуться і були витрачені кошти для того, щоб належним чином надати Абоненту Послуги, 
Абонент відшкодовує Оператору усі понесені останнім витрати.

6.8.5. У випадку припинення дії Договору, незалежно від причин, вартість наданих до припинення 
дії Договору Послуг та штрафні санкції підлягають оплаті Абонентом у повному обсязі.

6.8.7. У випадку розірвання Договору з ініціативи Абонента Оператор має право нарахувати плату 
за припинення надання Послуг (деінсталяцію) у розмірі 500 (п’ятсот) грн.

При заключении договора подписывается некий бланк и никакой речи не идет про эти умовы с пунктами. А пожилые люди вообще не смогут их прочитать. Т.е. вход - рубль, выход - два...

Вчера Vega в Киев было отправлено заказным письмом заявление и мы ждем результатов. Судя по отзывам на это требуется примерно неделя.

Текст нашего заявления:

Генеральному директору 
ПрАт Фарлеп Інвест 
Мурату Чинару 
Абонента _____________________
№ тел: ________________________ 
о/р ________________________ 
Конт.номер____________________ 

ЗАЯВА 

Прошу Вас розiрвати договiр за моїм номером особового рахунку № _______ , який привязаний до послуги користування iнтернетом, що надається за адресою ___________ ( нас.пункт. вул. буд. кв/оф) з 《___》______ 2020 р. у звязку з незадовільною якістю надання послуг і високою вартістю абонплати.

Дата «___»_________2020 р. 


Підпис ____________ 

Слева дата, справа подпись и в скобках фамилия и инициалы

Для абонентов телефонии текст заявления может быть следующим:

Прошу Вас розiрвати договiр за моїм номером особового рахунку № _______ , який прив'язаний до послуги телефонії, що надається за адресою ___________ ( нас.пункт. вул. буд. кв/оф) i вiдключити телефонний номер № _______ з 《___》______ 2020 р.

Заявление отправлять по адресу:

ПрАТ "ФАРЛЕП-ІНВЕСТ"
вул. Солом'янська, буд.3,
м. Київ, 
03110

Оператор Vega отправил мне примерный бланк заявления, который прикреплен к этому сообщению.

Надеюсь эта информация будет полезной.

*Обновление:

Договор с Vega удалось разорвать. После доставки заявления в киевский офис Vega (это можно отследить по трек-номеру на сайте укрпошты), я написала оператору Vega в мессенджер фейсбука и мне подтвердили факт расторжения договора, а так же по моей просьбе выслали подтверждающую это и отсутствие долгов справку с подписью и печатью в PDF формате. Проверяла личный кабинет на сайте Vega: начисленный долг списали, статистику там тоже можно проверить, пока статус лицевого счета - активный, но оператор уверял, что эти изменения вносятся позже, буду проверять в начале следующего месяца.

----------


## vlad11

> Так же от Vega требовали и получали справку, что договор расторгнут и нет задолженности, потому что звонки с угрозами поступали даже после расторжения договора. Но, к сожалению, не всем эту справку выдают.


 В связи с особенностями работы их биллинга, особенно с частыми "ручными" вмешательствами, только после двух месяцев "перерасчета" можно получить уже неактуальные данные.
При расторжении договора ориентируйтесь последним бумажным договором с Вегой, с подписями и печатями.

P.S. Сам бумажный договор храните подольше, ибо в случае судебных разбирательств, у Веги будет очень мало аргументов в споре.

----------


## Мастер по ремонту

> Краткая история про чудаков из веги


 мне они так же звонят с угрозами -можете сказать куда писали -а то достали -то судом угрожают. -то еще что то( и все время бот...

----------


## mds

> Как только услуга  не оплачена, они автоматом отключают.


  Как было написано постом выше (еще в 19 году), я просто забил на вегу - с пониманием что будет долг - отключат.

А вот фигушки. До сих пор шлют смс с нарастающим долгом и уже походу колектора названивают.

Хотя как-то был с ними разговор, мол типа я оплачиваю долг и они отключают. Как бы не так - должна жена явиться в офис лично (с маленьким ребенком).

Вообщем если есть у кого шапка заказного письма на отключение - буду благодарен.

----------


## vlad11

Вот их юридические реквизиты.
Пишешь в произвольной форме заявление на расторжение договора. Отправляешь письмо заказное, с описью и с уведомлением по их юридическому адресу.

----------


## Bird

https://www.facebook.com/black.list.odessa/posts/2141735729303378
очередная история

----------


## Olgitsa

Доброе утро!
Спасибо всем форумчанам, что описали здесь свой опыт общения с Вегой, мне это помогло.
Жаль, была хорошая компания... когда-то. Теперь приходится отключаться.
 Итак, мой опыт.
1. По образцу, что есть выше, написала заявление. 
2.Сохранила его в формате doc. и  pdf.
3. Зашла на сайт vega.ua и в разделе  ПРО КАРАНТИН выбрала Через Форму желтое меню Подати Звернення.
4. В открывшейся форме все заполнила.
Тему звернення выбрала "Обслуговування", а в комментарии добавила "Зняття з обслуговування".
5. Прикрепила заявление в pdf., (см.п.2).
6. Отправила.
7. Окошко, подтверждающее отправку, заскринила.
В 11.05 я отрпавила документы, а через 40 минут со мной связался оператор. Очень вежливо и корректно мне объяснили, что 
а) моя заявка на расторжение принята;
б) озвучили  сумму долга вместе с оборудованием и без;
в) продиктовали адрес для отправки оборудования: Для Укрпочты 03110, Киев, ул. Солом'янська, б.№3. Контактна особа: Рябець Тетяна - 0949881010. 
Для Новой Почты то же и  сказали назвать  РДПО 19199961.

----------


## helen_lime

> Доброе утро!
> Спасибо всем форумчанам, что описали здесь свой опыт общения с Вегой, мне это помогло.
> Жаль, была хорошая компания... когда-то. Теперь приходится отключаться.
>  Итак, мой опыт.
> 1. По образцу, что есть выше, написала заявление. 
> 2.Сохранила его в формате doc. и  pdf.
> 3. Зашла на сайт vega.ua и в разделе  ПРО КАРАНТИН выбрала Через Форму желтое меню Подати Звернення.
> 4. В открывшейся форме все заполнила.
> Тему звернення выбрала "Обслуговування", а в комментарии добавила "Зняття з обслуговування".
> ...


 А о каком оборудовании идет речь ?

----------


## Olgitsa

> А о каком оборудовании идет речь ?


 У меня их  коробочка ( по моему, роутер или переходник...)
 В Киев мне надо будет отправить: оборудование; заявление, то которое в п.2; копию 1 и 2 стр.паспорта.
Обо всем этом рассказывает оператор, который с Вами свяжется.

----------


## Wonderie

> У меня их  коробочка ( по моему, роутер или переходник...)
>  В Киев мне надо будет отправить: оборудование; заявление, то которое в п.2; копию 1 и 2 стр.паспорта.
> Обо всем этом рассказывает оператор, который с Вами свяжется.


 У знакомой, которой я помогала разорвать договор с Vega тоже есть роутер, но она его у них купила, поэтому назад никто ничего не требовал вернуть. Никакие копии паспорта к заявлению не прилагались. На ФБ советовали поверх копии написать от руки, чтоб предупредить их использование в других целях: "для разрыва договора с Vega Telecom". 

И еще по поводу долга: знакомой в личном кабинете начислили абонплату, хотя заявление о расторжении договора уже пришло в Киев. По статистике в личном кабинете абонент не пользовался услугами. Я написала оператору в онлайн чат на сайте Vega и прислала скрины из личного кабинета, а также копию заявления. Обещали разобраться. В тот раз мне впервые ответила техподдержка. Все остальные обращения уходили в никуда. На следующий день "долг" за неоказанные услуги был списан вручную. Так же знакомой после оплаты за месяц, пришло смс с суммой к оплате за оплаченный уже месяц и плюс еще за месяц вперед - тройная оплата. Прежде, чем платить, проверьте, что вам начислили в долг. Если кабель подключен к роутеру, то интернет все равно поступает от Vega. Они об этом даже недавно написали у себя на странице в ФБ Vega Telecom Group:

Є відповідь☝️
Досить часто абоненти вирішують самостійно припинити користуватись послугами, просто відключивши роутер або перервавши кабель, проте, надання послуг продовжується. 
Провайдер, підключивши квартиру або будинок до мережі Інтернет , забезпечує можливість для користувача у будь-який час отримати доступ до всесвітньої «павутини». Саме за цю можливість провайдер отримує від клієнтів кошти у вигляді абонплати. Тому  у випадку, якщо користувач припинить заходити на веб-ресурси або відключить кабель від комп’ютера, абонплата продовжуватиме регулярно нараховуватись.  Щоб цього уникнути, необхідно безпосередньо звернутись до провайдера, щоб припинити дію договору.

Знакомая перепутала кабели и случайно включила и сразу выключила кабель Vega, пришлось заплатить за 1 день, хотя не пользовалась интернетом, но в статистике в личном кабинете сразу отобразилось это подключение. 

В мессенджер ФБ по моей просьбе оператор выслал справку с подписью и печатью о разрыве договора и отсутствии долгов. 

1 августа проверила личный кабинет, абонплата не начислена, но статус до сих пор активный. На днях оператор Vega Иванка звонила, уточняла причину разрыва договора и предлагала интернет по сниженной цене - 100грн. в месяц, но нет уж, спасибо, сыты по горло.

*Обновление

Мало верилось в вероятность успеха этой затеи, поэтому я сначала написала, а потом отредактировала свое первое сообщение. В заявлении о расторжении договора была еще следующая строчка: 

Також прошу Вас видати i надicлати менi довiдку з печаткою і підписом, яка свiдчить про розірвання договору i вiдсутнiсть заборгованностi (конверт з зворотною адресою та маркою прикладений до цієї заяви).

На днях в почтовом конверте, который был отправлен в киевский офис Vega вместе с заявлением, была получена справка о расторжении договора и отсутствии долга. Это уже второй экземпляр. Как я писала выше первую справку в PDF формате прислал оператор Vega в мессенджер ФБ. Т.е. оба способа получения справки работают.

----------


## Часовщик.

Дождались! 26.08 пришла СМСка от некоей конторы РОСВЕН - CreditExpress http://mayorovcompany.com.ua/doska-u...olzhnikam.html, о том, что мой "долг" в 800 гривен с копейками передан ВЕГОЙ этой компании и у меня есть 4 часа для оплаты. 
Ну, посмотрим, будут ли коллекторы судиться за 800 гривен! )))

----------


## СЧАСТЬЕ В МОДЕ

А кому-то звонили уже с кредит экспрес? Мне позвонили, начала говорить на украинском языке, попросила перейти на русский, хотя прекрасно понимаю украинский. Отказалась, видать текст заучила только на одном языке)) и вообще причём тут кредит экспрес если это не кредит, а типо задолженность за недоказанные услуги за использование интернета? Пусть тогда в суд подают, долг 1000, а геморроя больше будет пока иски подадут...

----------


## vlad11

Суммы меньше 200$ юрикам не выгодно подавать против частников.

----------


## Часовщик.

Коллекторская компания РОСВЕН - КредитЭкспресс занимается тем, что выкупает проблемные долги за какой-то процент от номинала, например, за 30%. Поскольку ВЕГА имела довольно много клиентов, то "должников" по 1000 гривен наберётся на десяток миллионов - купив это за треть цены и выбив, допустим, 70-80%, РОСВЕН получит 3-4 миллиона прибыли. Практика показывает, что подавляющее большинство граждан считают, что проще заплатить сравнительно небольшие деньги, чем нервничать из-за наездов коллекторов. Тем более, что на тех, кто не хочет платить добровольно, коллекторы подают в суд, а суд у нас штампует судебные приказы с удивительной лёгкостью. Большинство граждан понятия не имеют, как защищаться в суде - в итоге, заплатят и "долг", и судебные издержки, а особо-нерасторопные ещё и оплатят "услуги" судебных исполнителей. И только единицы сумеют грамотно послать коллекторов подальше, но таких зловредных клиентов очень немного - так что компании, типа РОСВЕН, процветают.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Коллекторская компания РОСВЕН - КредитЭкспресс занимается тем, что выкупает проблемные долги за какой-то процент от номинала, например, за 30%. Поскольку ВЕГА имела довольно много клиентов, то "должников" по 1000 гривен наберётся на десяток миллионов - купив это за треть цены и выбив, допустим, 70-80%, РОСВЕН получит 3-4 миллиона прибыли. Практика показывает, что подавляющее большинство граждан считают, что проще заплатить сравнительно небольшие деньги, чем нервничать из-за наездов коллекторов. Тем более, что на тех, кто не хочет платить добровольно, коллекторы подают в суд, а суд у нас штампует судебные приказы с удивительной лёгкостью. Большинство граждан понятия не имеют, как защищаться в суде - в итоге, заплатят и "долг", и судебные издержки, а особо-нерасторопные ещё и оплатят "услуги" судебных исполнителей. И только единицы сумеют грамотно послать коллекторов подальше, но таких зловредных клиентов очень немного - так что компании, типа РОСВЕН, процветают.


 Я послал 10 лет назад Укртелеком куда подальше и горя не знаю. Никаких коллекторов не было.

----------


## Часовщик.

> Я послал 10 лет назад Укртелеком куда подальше и горя не знаю. Никаких коллекторов не было.


 Это было 10 лет назад. И это был государственный Укртелеком. )))
А с ВЕГОЙ сценарий будет другой. Собственно, сама ВЕГА скинула ненужных ей больше абонентов с их "долгами" и умыла руки. Теперь будут работать коллекторы. Ну, а тут уже каждый сам кузнец своего счастья. Подсказка: *судебный приказ очень легко отменить*. )))

----------


## morgoth

Online-chat Веги взял очередную высоту - такое впечатление, что по техническим вопросам лучше в рельсу стучать.

----------


## GoodWool

> Online-chat Веги взял очередную высоту - такое впечатление, что по техническим вопросам лучше в рельсу стучать.


 Интересно, а они вообще умеют определять обрыв линии.

----------


## morgoth

> Интересно, а они вообще умеют определять обрыв линии.


 Рискну предположить, что с такими навыками персонала, по крайней мере в Одессе, уже нет.

----------


## helen_lime

Вега сдохла окончательно? Или еще у кого-то работает?

----------


## heiss

> Вега сдохла окончательно? Или еще у кого-то работает?


 Замечательно работает 13-ый год подряд. Работаю дома в интернете и за всё это время нужды сменить провайдера не было. С темки конечно в шоке -)

----------


## Misteri

> Замечательно работает 13-ый год подряд. Работаю дома в интернете и за всё это время нужды сменить провайдера не было. С темки конечно в шоке -)


 -Видишь абонента Веги?
-Нет
-А он есть (с)

----------


## morgoth

> Вега сдохла окончательно? Или еще у кого-то работает?


 Хороший вопрос. Местами работает, хотя на одном из адресов просто оборвали adsl-линк, вернули на ЛС остаток денег за октябрь и тишина. Не первый случай, кстати, у меня. Сходу могу привести три примера. Хорошо хоть кое-где удалось на ethernet переехать хоть и с потерей номера телефона. В других местах  без вариантов и провайдеров других нет

----------


## morgoth

> Замечательно работает 13-ый год подряд. Работаю дома в интернете и за всё это время нужды сменить провайдера не было. С темки конечно в шоке -)


 Хоть кому-то повезло

----------


## romani

> Вега сдохла окончательно? Или еще у кого-то работает?


 У меня в частном секторе - тупа перестали обслуживать(

----------


## GoodWool

У Веги очередное обострение - хотят денег за воздух. Начали звонить боты с требованием оплатить. Отказались 1,5 года назад от их услуг. На сайте отключили комментарии..

----------


## denizz

Смотрю офиса на Асташкина уже нет. А где их искать сейчас?

----------


## B<>W

Советую обращаться на сайт либо через ФБ,пибо через форму обращений.Там " пошлют" Вас на  ул. Боженко, 19В,улицы такой нет,она переименована.По этому адресу располагается какой -то конгломерат зданий  преимущественно технических и конкретно социальное общежитие,охранник которого направит Вас немного назад к шлагбауму,где следующий охранник на территорию Вас не пустит,а покажет бумагу с данными сайта,сфоткайте ее; и предложит "записаться" через сайт и затем якобы прийдет работник в назначенное ими время и даст бумаги и т.п.
Я дотошный и прошел на соседнюю ул. Партизанскую,где стоит офисное здание,там же почетное консульство республики Словения.В офисном здании еще один охранник вежливо покажет Вам ту же бумагу и скажет что в офисе никого нет - КАРАНТИН (с) и необходимо обращаться на сайт.Если повезет,то даст телефон по которому никто не отвечает и не перезванивает.Номер офиса и этаж не раскрывается . Охранники все очень вежливые люди и с юморком.
Надеюсь я доходчиво все написал.
Рекомендую обращаться на сайт и просить там разЪяснения по Вашим вопросам и просить выслать бумаги,справки на эл. почту,а затем скачивать их и распечатывать ,если нужно. У меня так получилось,но без мокрой печати.
Выше в теме уважаемые люди о справках,отправке почтой и т.п. подробно написали.
Удачи!

----------


## helen_lime

Достали звонками о доступе в мою квартиру для смены оптиковолоконного кабеля и установке нового оборудования. Отказала один раз , звонят еще раз . У вас так же ?

----------


## vlad11

> Достали звонками о доступе в мою квартиру для смены оптиковолоконного кабеля и установке нового оборудования. Отказала один раз , звонят еще раз . У вас так же ?


 Смените провайдера.

----------


## helen_lime

> Смените провайдера.


 Кого предложите?

----------


## vlad11

> Кого предложите?


 Зависит от вашей локации.
Tenet, Briz, ICN.

----------


## makinroy

> Кого предложите?


 Инфомир попробуйте.

----------


## Bardeka

> Достали звонками о доступе в мою квартиру для смены оптиковолоконного кабеля и установке нового оборудования. Отказала один раз , звонят еще раз . У вас так же ?


 во время очередного звонка включите им это

  *Показать скрытый текст* *18+*

----------


## heiss

> Достали звонками о доступе в мою квартиру для смены оптиковолоконного кабеля и установке нового оборудования. Отказала один раз , звонят еще раз . У вас так же ?


 просто замена? Мне рассказывают что на 1 гиг переподключат бесплатно и без изменения абонплаты. Подозрительно

----------


## vlad11

> просто замена? Мне рассказывают что на 1 гиг переподключат бесплатно и без изменения абонплаты. Подозрительно


 Вы все-таки получите на руки бумажный договор, в нем вы прочитаете много интересного, в том числе по оплате.

----------


## sav12

А чегоже там интерЕСТного?

----------


## vlad11

> А чегоже там интерЕСТного?


 Почитайте. У них раз примерно в полгода меняется содержимое договора.

----------


## Motorman

Всем привет.

*Пост - Для тех кто хочет стать абонентом.* 

Тем кто уже - можно пропустить.

Возможно будет лишним, но тем кто вдруг!!!! Хочет стать абонентом компании стоит задуматься.

С главной страниц *facebook vegatelecom* компании (facebook.com/vegatelecomgroup) обращение не видно, но ссылка на него осталась сообщение перемещено на отдельную страницу, а главная видовая страница - *витрина*, оставлена для удачных лозунгов компании, *полагаю что неудобных сообщений намного больше*, но они для писателей, читателям показывают как все хорошо и удачно, Браво!.

Неудобное сообщение можно посмотреть по ссылке выше.
Вопрос по обращению - до сих пор не решен.

Еще есть вопросы? Или сомнения? А возможно появились счастливчики?

А о каких вопросах идет речь, спросите вы,  да о тех что задавались вот здесь - несколько лет назад в начале темы.

----------


## vlad11

Крайне не советую подключать Вегу.

----------


## denizz

Кому надо дозвониться до реального оператора, то используйте тот номер телефона, по которому вы к ним еще не звонили. Реально звонили три дня. Или робот или после ввода лицевого счета сброс. Тут я позвонил с новой симки и таки дозвонился. Правда последующий звонок уже сбрасывался) 
ЗЫ бегите все с этого мерзкого оператора.

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

*Покращення!*

----------


## fantom

> *Покращення!* 
> Вложение 13445723


 Абоненты Веги, вы не жертвы, вы сообщники если до сих пор кормите этих упырей.

----------


## rakywok

> *Покращення!* 
> Вложение 13445723


 Ага, предложили год без абонплат за 1900 грн, но как спецом, уже с неделю какие то обрывы на несколько минут по 5 раз в день. А мне каждый такой обрыв ой как фигово.

----------


## dci80

Как отказаться от них?

----------


## Hbnfv

> Как отказаться от них?


  Я отправляла заявление на электронную почту
Кому:Vega [email protected]
Уже на следующий день в кабинете появилась информация о том, что лицевой счет неактивный, данных об услугах нет. Хотя по их правилам услугу отключают в течение месяца. Но, возможно, что в моем случае сыграло роль то, что итак якобы в связи с поломкой ничего не работало, и потому долга на момент отключения не было.

----------


## orinoko

> *Покращення!* 
> Вложение 13445723


 В тенете аналогичный тариф стОит 220 грн., а в ОМС 100/100 Мбит стОит 350 грн. И чего то никто не говорит про покращення. Я ни в коей мере не защищаю Вегу, но ... всё же.

----------


## GoodWool

> Кому надо дозвониться до реального оператора, то используйте тот номер телефона, по которому вы к ним еще не звонили. Реально звонили три дня. Или робот или после ввода лицевого счета сброс. Тут я позвонил с новой симки и таки дозвонился. Правда последующий звонок уже сбрасывался) 
> ЗЫ бегите все с этого мерзкого оператора.


 А если дозвонишься, просят назвать номер договора. Называешь номер и тебе тут же ответ - нет абонента с таким номером договора не существует..

----------


## vlad11

У Веги в личном кабинете есть уязвимость. Да-да, мне за полтора года они не соизволили закрыть лицевой счет.
Так вот в меню " Змінити контактні дані " можно изменить контактный номер телефона. 
Меняешь на левый и они шлют СМС для подтверждения, даже ночью!

----------


## Hbnfv

> У Веги в личном кабинете есть уязвимость. Да-да, мне за полтора года они не соизволили закрыть лицевой счет.
> Так вот в меню " Змінити контактні дані " можно изменить контактный номер телефона. 
> Меняешь на левый и они шлют СМС для подтверждения, даже ночью!


 Мстя "левому" номеру будет страшна!

----------


## rakywok

Народ, у всех всё стабильно? Пропадает интернет на пару минут, уже раз 10-20 в день, типа без доступа к сети. Я один такой счастливчик? Роутер с Телетеком вроде работают нормально, непонятно у них или всё же вдруг у меня барахлит?
Перезвонили только что с Веги, говорят если на роутере в момент обрыва на Wan не будет инета, проблема у них, если будет, то проблема с роутером. А в Телетеке проблема не может оказаться?

----------


## Lorian

Добрый день, подскажите где ознакомится с тарифами, или сайт убогий или я что-то не понимаю, Предлагают переходить на "год без абонплат 2021" хочется понять, стоит ли.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## orinoko

> Народ, у всех всё стабильно? Пропадает интернет на пару минут, уже раз 10-20 в день, типа без доступа к сети. Я один такой счастливчик? Роутер с Телетеком вроде работают нормально, непонятно у них или всё же вдруг у меня барахлит?
> Перезвонили только что с Веги, говорят если на роутере в момент обрыва на Wan не будет инета, проблема у них, если будет, то проблема с роутером. А в Телетеке проблема не может оказаться?


 если Телетеку много лет, то у него присаживается светодиод и он неустойчиво держит линию. Правда как проверить не знаю. У нас он медленно угасал в течение месяца, по внешним признакам - скорость упала и была очень нестабильная. Это как вариант.

----------


## helen_lime

> Добрый день, подскажите где ознакомится с тарифами, или сайт убогий или я что-то не понимаю, Предлагают переходить на "год без абонплат 2021" хочется понять, стоит ли.
> Заранее спасибо.


 Я бы не стала рисковать своими деньгами

----------


## vlad11

> Народ, у всех всё стабильно? Пропадает интернет на пару минут, уже раз 10-20 в день, типа без доступа к сети. Я один такой счастливчик? Роутер с Телетеком вроде работают нормально, непонятно у них или всё же вдруг у меня барахлит?
> Перезвонили только что с Веги, говорят если на роутере в момент обрыва на Wan не будет инета, проблема у них, если будет, то проблема с роутером. А в Телетеке проблема не может оказаться?


 У меня есть коммутатор Телетек, вроде, работал стабильно. Но проблема в том, что трудно было добиться от Веги даже простой смены мака на оконечном оборудовании.

----------


## rakywok

> если Телетеку много лет, то у него присаживается светодиод и он неустойчиво держит линию. Правда как проверить не знаю. У нас он медленно угасал в течение месяца, по внешним признакам - скорость упала и была очень нестабильная. Это как вариант.


 Много, выдали ещё в 2008 году.
Как то у него сдох адаптер питания, вот не помню, сразу или не спеша... Я его тогда заменил на адаптер от Маг 250.
Проблема вот в этой нестабильности... С 3 часов дня, пропадало всего 2 раза. А с 12 часов дня, до 15, пропадало раз 15.

----------


## vlad11

> Много, выдали ещё в 2008 году.
> Как то у него сдох адаптер питания, вот не помню, сразу или не спеша... Я его тогда заменил на адаптер от Маг 250.
> Проблема вот в этой нестабильности... С 3 часов дня, пропадало всего 2 раза. А с 12 часов дня, до 15, пропадало раз 15.


 Возможно, еще муфту заливает в колодце...
Еще бывало, мой Телетек начинал чудить, когда переходил на питание от UPS.

----------


## Олльгетта

Вот у меня эти перебои с августа месяца  .думала в ноуте дело Асус был сменила  на тплинк но все равно  перебои. Хочу отказаться . Но не могу на сайте найти какая счас процедура разорвать договор. Подскажите

----------


## rakywok

Сегодня за весь день вроде 1 раз пропадало, ну по крайней мере как точно зафиксировали. Вчера с 15-00 до конца дня, 2 раза.
С Веги пока тишина. 
Но за год сейчас заплатить ради скидки, как то не решаюсь.

----------


## denizz

> Сегодня за весь день вроде 1 раз пропадало, ну по крайней мере как точно зафиксировали. Вчера с 15-00 до конца дня, 2 раза.
> С Веги пока тишина. 
> Но за год сейчас заплатить ради скидки, как то не решаюсь.


 не проще ли подключить другого провайдера и просто забыть про Вегу?)))) единственный вариант, это где-то в чигирях, где совсем никого нет.

----------


## Mityaj

> не проще ли подключить другого провайдера и просто забыть про Вегу?)))) единственный вариант, это где-то в чигирях, где совсем никого нет.


  да тут, как мне кажется, проблемы у тех, кто подключался еще к Комстару и платили за это более 100$. И в Веге очутились не по своей воле. 

а так - да, лучше сменить провайдера и забыть про эти качели.

----------


## rakywok

> не проще ли подключить другого провайдера и просто забыть про Вегу?)))) единственный вариант, это где-то в чигирях, где совсем никого нет.


 А проблемы бывают только в Веге?
Сегодня утром в 9 часов звонят, говорят, едем к вам. Я говорю, та вчера всего раз пропадало, уже думал чего им ехать, смотрю на жену, а она говорит торба с утра. Ну они прихали, подключать свой ноут, а им ошибка 651. Меняли, крутили, поехали где то оборудование менять. То заработает, но  без доступа к интернету. Но в общем дружно поколдовали и заработало. Якобы что то с портами. Правда непонятно что это и как так, что пол дня норм, то каждые 5 минут. Похожее было с этой ошибкой 651 пару лет назад, тогда тоже мучались ездили, сказали форс мажор, типа перенос оборудования. Ну пока работает...
Хотели Телетек поменять на новую какую-то то их коробку, с арендой в 10 грн, но я сказал нет, не факт что останусь. Мне 215 грн в месяц не очень, а меньше 100 Мбит у них нет, мне 50 с головой, главное стабильно. Можно за год 1900 заплатить, но не знаю...

----------


## fantom

> да тут, как мне кажется, проблемы у тех, кто подключался еще к Комстару и платили за это более 100$. И в Веге очутились не по своей воле. 
> 
> а так - да, лучше сменить провайдера и забыть про эти качели.


 Зачем мазохистам менять провайдера? Кайфа не будет.

----------


## helen_lime

Вега таки сдохла (((

----------


## fantom

> Вега таки сдохла (((


 Этого не может быть. Не верю. Мегапровайдер сдохнуть не может. Может просто приболел?

----------


## helen_lime

> Этого не может быть. Не верю. Мегапровайдер сдохнуть не может. Может просто приболел?


 Она воскресла! Алилуйя!!

----------


## rakywok

> Она воскресла! Алилуйя!!


 У меня вчера после их уезда ремонтников, ни одного глюка. Сегодня с утра мы уехали, вот приехали и за час уже третий раз обрыв. Но как то именно на роутере. То есть горит только питание и sys, как перезагрузка или что, через секунду он грузится и начинает все работать. На планшете с телефоном вообще пропадает значок вай фая. Попробовать другой роутер что ли? Этому уже лет 8-10.
Не люблю когда так техника ломается если что. Крякни полностью, купил новое или в ремонт да и все, а это ни туда, ни сюда...

----------


## Misteri

> У меня вчера после их уезда ремонтников, ни одного глюка. Сегодня с утра мы уехали, вот приехали и за час уже третий раз обрыв. Но как то именно на роутере. То есть горит только питание и sys, как перезагрузка или что, через секунду он грузится и начинает все работать. На планшете с телефоном вообще пропадает значок вай фая. Попробовать другой роутер что ли? Этому уже лет 8-10.
> Не люблю когда так техника ломается если что. Крякни полностью, купил новое или в ремонт да и все, а это ни туда, ни сюда...


  вот это антиквариат.... ясно что менять и брать что-то нормальное, а не тплинсковский мусор
по бюджету взять какую-то модель Keenetic  и забыть вообще о проблемах роутера.

----------


## rakywok

> вот это антиквариат.... ясно что менять и брать что-то нормальное, а не тплинсковский мусор
> по бюджету взять какую-то модель Keenetic  и забыть вообще о проблемах роутера.


 И это таки оказался роутер, сейчас вообще уже не машет, только питание и этот сис мигает. Зайти в него не могу уже. Прикол, что 2 месяца назад купили бабушке роутер д линк дир 615, а через 2 недели она умерла. Роутер лежал в шкафу и я думал, что с ним делать. Сейчас поставлю.

----------


## Lorian

> Добрый день, подскажите где ознакомится с тарифами, или сайт убогий или я что-то не понимаю, Предлагают переходить на "год без абонплат 2021" хочется понять, стоит ли.
> Заранее спасибо.


 т.е. я правильно понимаю, что на сайте веги описание тарифов не найти?

----------


## Bird

Пакет не меняла 100 лет. 230 грн сейчас плачу за какой, кто подскажет?

----------


## Hbnfv

> Пакет не меняла 100 лет. 230 грн сейчас плачу за какой, кто подскажет?


  зарегистрируйтесь в личном кабинете и сможете там посмотреть всю информацию
https://my.vega.ua/ua/auth/login

----------


## rakywok

Народ, у кого ещё остался статический ай по адрес ещё от Комстара? Поменял роутер на Д линк. Выставил статический ппое. Все норм работает. Но если отключается и включается свет, инета нет. Надо заходить в роутер, нажимать переподключить и сразу появляется. Подозреваю, что надо прописать конкретно мой айпишник и прочее?

----------


## orinoko

> Народ, у кого ещё остался статический ай по адрес ещё от Комстара? Поменял роутер на Д линк. Выставил статический ппое. Все норм работает. Но если отключается и включается свет, инета нет. Надо заходить в роутер, нажимать переподключить и сразу появляется. Подозреваю, что надо прописать конкретно мой айпишник и прочее?


 У нас ещё со времён комстара само получает внешний IP адрес по pppoe.

----------


## matroc1

Добрый вечер.
Может кто поделиться шаблоном заявления на отключение интернета? И куда слать?

Все, терпение кончилось, раз 5 пропадал интернет за последний месяц, и сейчас нет, перед карантином, это прекрасно...

----------


## OlgaFox

> Добрый вечер.
> Может кто поделиться шаблоном заявления на отключение интернета? И куда слать?
> 
> Все, терпение кончилось, раз 5 пропадал интернет за последний месяц, и сейчас нет, перед карантином, это прекрасно...


 Сумели связаться. Вот делюсь.


Абоненту необхідно подати звернення на розірвання: 1. Зайти на сайт vega.ua, 2. У розділі КОНТАКТИ - натиснути на Через форму зворотнього зв'язку 3. Далі заповнити форму звернення. Заповнюються всі поля обов'язково. Обов'язково, повинні бути вкладення: 1. Заява на розірвання дозволяється в довільній формі((на листку паперу) обов'язково вказати причину розірвання) Абонент _________________________ Контактний телеф.№ ______________ Заява Прошу розірвати договір по особовому рахунку № .........., причина ................. 2. Копія тільки першої сторінки паспорта абонента укладав договір (обов'язково) Тільки при наявності двох документів в одному зверненні: заяви + копія паспорта дане звернення буде прийнято в роботу. Якщо не виходить відправка двох файлів в одному зверненні, дозволяється сфотографувати заяву на розірвання + копія першої сторінки паспорта та відправити одним файлом. У зверненні при наявності емейла, будь ласка, вкажіть, для надання інформації про прийняття в роботу Вашого звернення

----------


## EgoExpress

Кто что скажет по поводу гигабит от Vega?
Судя по комментариям, Вега ещё та помойка.

----------


## denizz

> Кто что скажет по поводу гигабит от Vega?
> Судя по комментариям, Вега ещё та помойка.


 если есть какие либо другие варианты, то лучше вегу оставить в покое. не важно гигабит или еще чего, какие бы сладкие условия не были, лучше обойтись без веги

----------


## Eiva

Подключились  2 мес. назад. Сейчас 4-й раз пропал интернет больше, чем на пол дня. Никому не советую данного оператора.

----------


## fantom

> *Подключились  2 мес.* назад. Сейчас 4-й раз пропал интернет больше, чем на пол дня. Никому не советую данного оператора.


 Бегите оттуда не оглядываясь. Прямо сейчас, не отправляя этот процесс в долгий ящик. 
ЗЫ. А что вас подтолкнуло к решению подключиться к этому дерьму?

----------


## Mike123

> А что вас подтолкнуло к решению подключиться к этому дерьму?


 Разнузданная реклама "гигабит за копейку" делает свое дело. Вншлвметй оптобокс в подъезде уже насчитывает 4-х счастливчиков.

----------


## krassa

> Сумели связаться. Вот делюсь.
> 
> 
> Абоненту необхідно подати звернення на розірвання: 1. Зайти на сайт vega.ua, 2. У розділі КОНТАКТИ - натиснути на Через форму зворотнього зв'язку 3. Далі заповнити форму звернення. Заповнюються всі поля обов'язково. Обов'язково, повинні бути вкладення: 1. Заява на розірвання дозволяється в довільній формі((на листку паперу) обов'язково вказати причину розірвання) Абонент _________________________ Контактний телеф.№ ______________ Заява Прошу розірвати договір по особовому рахунку № .........., причина ................. 2. Копія тільки першої сторінки паспорта абонента укладав договір (обов'язково) Тільки при наявності двох документів в одному зверненні: заяви + копія паспорта дане звернення буде прийнято в роботу. Якщо не виходить відправка двох файлів в одному зверненні, дозволяється сфотографувати заяву на розірвання + копія першої сторінки паспорта та відправити одним файлом. У зверненні при наявності емейла, будь ласка, вкажіть, для надання інформації про прийняття в роботу Вашого звернення


 Воспользовалась Вашими рекомендациями по отключению. Вчера оттправила все. Но что-то нет от них ни привета, ни ответа. Скажите, пожалуйста, они Вам в течение какого времени ответили и выполнили процедуру?

----------


## shyrik1

> Воспользовалась Вашими рекомендациями по отключению. Вчера оттправила все. Но что-то нет от них ни привета, ни ответа. Скажите, пожалуйста, они Вам в течение какого времени ответили и выполнили процедуру?


 Я тоже 25го числа подал и до сих пор тишина.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Я тоже 25го числа подал и до сих пор тишина.


 у нас в доме повесили GPONовские белые коробки с рекламой гигабит.вега.уа (коробки уже с подведенной оптикой)




оставил заявку на 1 гбит/с (торренты покачать)
сегодня позвонили - "в вашем доме доступно только 100 мбит/с"   (видимо с Матричного шкафа ФТТБ)
послал лесом.

кстати, кто в курсе

1. ОНТ в режиме бриджа доступно?
2. адреса серые  или публичные?

----------


## vlad11

> 1. ОНТ в режиме бриджа доступно?


 Никто из ISP такое не дает. Им хватает глюков с взбесившимися онушками, кладущих весь сегмент.

----------


## vlad11

> у нас в доме повесили GPONовские белые коробки с рекламой гигабит.вега.уа (коробки уже с подведенной оптикой)
> оставил заявку на 1 гбит/с (торренты покачать)


 Вы забыли про лимиты по трафику?  :smileflag:

----------


## helen_lime

Они Почему то с осени мне звонят и рвутся в мою квартиру поставить эти коробочки,  были неоднократно посланы и заблокированы все телефоны , с которых они звонили . В итоге , позвонил мастер , сказал,  что через час придет на установку.... пришлось выразится нецензурно. Больше не звонили

----------


## Dramteatr

> Вы забыли про лимиты по трафику?


 ой блин 

https://local.com.ua/forum/topic/106...%D1%82/?page=2

да идут они лесом

----------


## Black Jack

У кого-то получилось отключиться по интернет-заявке?

----------


## fantom

> У кого-то получилось отключиться по интернет-заявке?


 Подключиться? К Веге? Мазохисты еще не перевелись?

----------


## Black Jack

Отключиться онлайн, а не подключиться

----------


## fantom

Протупил однако. Зрение плохое.

----------


## shyrik1

У меня не получилось, я им уже и в тех поддержку писал что я отключил их и оборудование собрал и лежит на столе, прийдите и заберите, прошло уже 1,5 месяца, они только звонят через робота и говорит что нужно заплатить деньги чтобы пользоваться интернетом и в личном кабинете смотрю капают копейки, каждый месяц по 1й коп.

----------


## Часовщик.

Если кому интересно по ВЕГЕ - 2,5 года назад написал им заказное письмо о приостановлении оплаты услуг до восстановления связи по витой паре, какое-то время они начисляли абонплату за телефон, дошли до 800 гривен, теперь ежемесячно присылают СМСки с этой не меняющейся суммой. Был "долг" за интернет - 34 гривны - сами себе заплатили и прислали мне СМС "спасибо за оплату!". Как я понимаю, ВЕГА просто скинула балласт нерентабельной проводной телефонии, кто заплатит "задолженность" - тот заплатит, а кто не заплатит - то и чёрт с ними...

----------


## morgoth

С поддержкой доменов все тоже очень плохо:

$ dig ANY domain.com

; <<>> DiG 9.10.6 <<>> ANY domain.com
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 654
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 6, AUTHORITY: 3, ADDITIONAL: 4

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;domain.com.			IN	ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:

domain.com.		385	IN	MX	10 mail.
domain.com.		385	IN	MX	20 relay.
domain.com.		203	IN	NS	nsb.vega.com.ua.
domain.com.		203	IN	NS	nsc.vegatele.com.
domain.com.		203	IN	NS	nsa.vega.ua.

В итоге вся почта ушла в пустоту  Печаль-беда.

*UPD. Пофиксили, правда, довольно быстро*

----------


## Boyli

Думал к ним подключится по оптике, предлагают 100 за 1000гр на два года. Но почитав отзывы уже и боюсь к ним подключаться. Что всё так плохо с интернетом у них? А какого провайдера посоветуете на Фонтане, а то Сана+ дороговато берёт.

----------


## SPIL

> Думал к ним подключится по оптике, предлагают 100 за 1000гр на два года. Но почитав отзывы уже и боюсь к ним подключаться. Что всё так плохо с интернетом у них? А какого провайдера посоветуете на Фонтане, а то Сана+ дороговато берёт.


 Я сам на Фонтане и пользуюсь Вегой с тех пор, когда она ещё была Фарлеповской матрицей. FTTB. Сейчас ихний GPON оптика FTTH в дом 1gb за 150 грн в месяц. Тоже никаких проблем.

----------


## vlad11

> Думал к ним подключится по оптике, предлагают 100 за 1000гр на два года. Но почитав отзывы уже и боюсь к ним подключаться. Что всё так плохо с интернетом у них? А какого провайдера посоветуете на Фонтане, а то Сана+ дороговато берёт.


 Тенет. Подключение по GPON. Если не устривает цены на терминал ONU, то можно взять нужную модель в DEPS'e.

----------


## SPIL

> Инфомир попробуйте.Терминал в бесплатное пользование. Адрес подключения необходимо уточнить .


 Так у меня и так терминал в бесплатном пользование. И роутер. Но от Веги.

----------


## makinroy

> Думал к ним подключится по оптике, предлагают 100 за 1000гр на два года. Но почитав отзывы уже и боюсь к ним подключаться. Что всё так плохо с интернетом у них? А какого провайдера посоветуете на Фонтане, а то Сана+ дороговато берёт.


  Инфомир попробуйте.Терминал в бесплатное пользование. Адрес подключения необходимо уточнить

----------


## vlad11

Слухи ходят, что Вегу покупает Датагрупп...

----------


## GoodWool

До сих пор приходят от веги счета. Отказалась давно и  даже отправила новой почтой   роутер  в Киев. Но они, несмотря на отсутствие роутера,  продолжают  обслуживапь. 
  Ещё раньше отказалась и от телефона - полгода  работал только на входящие звонки, а позвонить нельзя. Сказали, что это не имеет значения - ведь  звонили же. Пересчитать отказались.

----------


## rakywok

> Слухи ходят, что Вегу покупает Датагрупп...


 Это хорошая новость или плохая?

----------


## vlad11

> Ещё раньше отказалась и от телефона - полгода  работал только на входящие звонки, а позвонить нельзя. Сказали, что это не имеет значения - ведь  звонили же. Пересчитать отказались.


 Они сами могли вам и названивать. Наперсточники.

----------


## vlad11

> Это хорошая новость или плохая?


 Скорее плохая.

----------


## rakywok

> Скорее плохая.


 А я вот на такое наткнулся.
Интересно в чем прикол?

----------


## corso

Таирова, Глушко, нет доступа в интернет, где-то с 11:30. В чате поддержки не отвечают. Никто не в курсе, авария?

----------


## morgoth

> Таирова, Глушко, нет доступа в интернет, где-то с 11:30. В чате поддержки не отвечают. Никто не в курсе, авария?


 Была авария. Сейчас все в норме, в чате ЛК тоже не ответили. Стучался сюда.

----------


## Часовщик.

> А я вот на такое наткнулся.
> Интересно в чем прикол?


 Vodafone покупает ВЕГУ, сделка оценивается в несколько десятков миллионов долларов - за такое барахло!

----------


## rakywok

> Vodafone покупает ВЕГУ, сделка оценивается в несколько десятков миллионов долларов - за такое барахло!


 Интересно то, что мы опять возвращаемся в Водафон. Водафон купил Комстар, а потом Вега у Водафона и теперь обратно в Водафон?

----------


## maddimon

Приветствую!
Вчера, с 21:50 опять пропал интернет - опять авария?

----------


## rakywok

> Приветствую!
> Вчера, с 21:50 опять пропал интернет - опять авария?


 Новый рынок - пока работает.

----------


## litissia

При такой анти-рекламе как можно вообще с этой Вегой иметь дело, тем более в отношении интернета?
Не помню, на ком я раньше сидела, как появился интернет, но тоже были проблемы, когда озвереть просто можно было, но я не поленилась и подключилась к Теннет. 

За столько уже лет в Теннет даже придраться не к чему. Ни разу не было проблем никаких от слова "совсем". Нормально всё работает и тянет не только мой комп на самом обычном пакете.
Один раз что-то произошло в моем районе, но все быстро наладили.

----------


## SPIL

На матрице-веге еще с 2004 года.Проблем небыло никогда практически. Район 4 фонтана.

----------


## vlad11

> На матрице-веге еще с 2004 года.Проблем небыло никогда практически. Район 4 фонтана.


 До покупки Вегой  Стрима тоже не знал проблем, но когда стали резали кабель раз в несколько месяцев и также чинить по несколько месяцев линию, то свалил из Веги.
Вишенькой на торте - отказ в перерасчете за неработающую линию и прикарманиванивание около 200 грн.

P.S. Если вам нужен Интернет всегда - держите два линии. Это не так дорого как кажется.

----------


## SPIL

> До покупки Вегой  Стрима тоже не знал проблем, но когда стали резали кабель раз в несколько месяцев и также чинить по несколько месяцев линию, то свалил из Веги.
> Вишенькой на торте - отказ в перерасчете за неработающую линию и прикарманиванивание около 200 грн.
> 
> P.S. Если вам нужен Интернет всегда - держите два линии. Это не так дорого как кажется.


 Кабеля срезают абсолютно у всех провайдеров без разбора. Но оптика нафиг не нужна никому для среза. У меня GPON Vega + GPON Укртелеком. Вега работает отменно по FTTH, хотя и по FTTB никаких проблем небыло никогда.

----------


## morgoth

> Кабеля срезают абсолютно у всех провайдеров без разбора. Но оптика нафиг не нужна никому для среза. У меня GPON Vega + GPON Укртелеком. Вега работает отменно по FTTH, хотя и по FTTB никаких проблем небыло никогда.


 Вот тут уточню - ADSL и проводную телефонию они уничтожили самостоятельно.

----------


## compiks

Ребрендинг ВЕГЕ возможно  поможет, но если никто не будет знать корней. Вега славилась своим не честным отношением к пользователю  касаемо перерасчета за не предоставленные услуги. Ремонт исчисляется у них  месяцами. А когда закрылись все офисы - отказаться от услуг было еще тем квестом. Но тем не менее никто не отменял - "нормального хозяина" и в Тенете не все хорошо. Я за конкуренцию - здоровую (я не в виде обрезания кабелю конкуренту.)

----------


## SPIL

> Вот тут уточню - ADSL и проводную телефонию они уничтожили самостоятельно.


 Про ADSL ничего не знаю, так как не пользовался таковым никогда.

----------


## morgoth

> Про ADSL ничего не знаю, так как не пользовался таковым никогда.


 Согласен. Проводной телефонии угробили еще больше, не говоря уже про специфические ATM и Frame Relay сети.

----------


## vlad11

> Кабеля срезают абсолютно у всех провайдеров без разбора. Но оптика нафиг не нужна никому для среза. У меня GPON Vega + GPON Укртелеком. Вега работает отменно по FTTH, хотя и по FTTB никаких проблем небыло никогда.


 А вот не режут у других.
Стабильно постоянно режут Вегу и Укртелеком.

----------


## vlad11

> Интересно то, что мы опять возвращаемся в Водафон. Водафон купил Комстар, а потом Вега у Водафона и теперь обратно в Водафон?


 Не так.
МТС купил Комстар, потом МТС избавилась от непрофильного актива Веге. Потом сама МТС продалась Водафону. И теперь уже европейское руководство Водафона решило купить остатки Веги.

----------


## SPIL

> А вот не режут у других.
> Стабильно постоянно режут Вегу и Укртелеком.


 Та ещё как режут бороды эти у всех, где проводка чёрт знает где, а оно у всех пров такое имеется.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Та ещё как режут бороды эти у всех, где проводка чёрт знает где, а оно у всех пров такое имеется.


 Да какая там Вега. У Тенета каждую неделю оптику режут. Успокойтесь уже все!

----------


## morgoth

> Да какая там Вега. У Тенета каждую неделю оптику режут. Успокойтесь уже все!


 Да у нас каждый провайдер такие корки может отмачивать, что любо-дорого. Экрана не хватит, чтобы рассказать.

----------


## Ane44ka

Уже стабильно раз в три дня отключают и-нет в 23 и включают под утро. Ни предупреждений, ни извинений. Ничего. На веерные отключения смахивает. Горячая линия как всегда на автоответчике «знаем о проблеме, не надо сюда звонить». Какое знаем о проблеме и не надо звонить если это становится регулярным? Значит проблема вполне известна и можно предупредить хотя бы... 
Очень жаль, что оплатила год вперед(

----------


## morgoth

> Уже стабильно раз в три дня отключают и-нет в 23 и включают под утро. Ни предупреждений, ни извинений. Ничего. На веерные отключения смахивает. Горячая линия как всегда на автоответчике «знаем о проблеме, не надо сюда звонить». Какое знаем о проблеме и не надо звонить если это становится регулярным? Значит проблема вполне известна и можно предупредить хотя бы... 
> Очень жаль, что оплатила год вперед(


 Уже все в порядке должно быть. Реорганизация на местах. Дальше будет лучше.

----------


## Mike123

> Очень жаль, что оплатила год вперед(


 Очень жаль, что люди не читают эту тему и вообще как-то связываются с вегой. Тем более, на год вперед.

----------


## rakywok

> Уже стабильно раз в три дня отключают и-нет в 23 и включают под утро. Ни предупреждений, ни извинений. Ничего. На веерные отключения смахивает. Горячая линия как всегда на автоответчике «знаем о проблеме, не надо сюда звонить». Какое знаем о проблеме и не надо звонить если это становится регулярным? Значит проблема вполне известна и можно предупредить хотя бы... 
> Очень жаль, что оплатила год вперед(


 Аналогично. Подозреваю связано с продажей. Но по нормальному, могли бы предупреждать, чтобы не обламывать работу.

----------


## Motorman

> Очень жаль, что люди не читают эту тему и вообще как-то связываются с вегой. Тем более, на год вперед.


 Еще года так 4 назад, в те времена когда еще были офисы компании в Одессе, пришел в один из них заключить договор на подключение. Зашел в помещение и стоит громадная очередь, спросил за кем занимать?, а вы по какому вопросу?, я хочу подключиться, так вам в другое окошко там свободно. Та очередь стояла на расторжение контракта  и отключение, очередь была такая, что составлялся список и за день не все успевали пройти, и это при том, что офисов по городу было несколько. И что, я не пошел в свободное окошко. А вам это надо сейчас?

----------


## GoodWool

> Еще года так 4 назад, в те времена когда еще были офисы компании в Одессе, пришел в один из них заключить договор на подключение. Зашел в помещение и стоит громадная очередь, спросил за кем занимать?, а вы по какому вопросу?, я хочу подключиться, так вам в другое окошко там свободно. Та очередь стояла на расторжение контракта  и отключение, очередь была такая, что составлялся список и за день не все успевали пройти, и это при том, что офисов по городу было несколько. И что, я не пошел в свободное окошко. А вам это надо сейчас?


  Расторгла больше 2-х лет  назад договор - отправила заказное письмо и роутер в Киев. Но я до сих пор клиент - идут счета. А неск. дней назад - прикол - пришло  на мейл письмо, что я участвую в розыгрыше дрона и надо ответить на вопросы..

----------


## Iva_Iva_

> Уже стабильно раз в три дня отключают и-нет в 23 и включают под утро. Ни предупреждений, ни извинений. Ничего. На веерные отключения смахивает. Горячая линия как всегда на автоответчике «знаем о проблеме, не надо сюда звонить». Какое знаем о проблеме и не надо звонить если это становится регулярным? Значит проблема вполне известна и можно предупредить хотя бы... 
> Очень жаль, что оплатила год вперед(


 Та же самая ситуация, район Таирово, .....и больше всего бесит не такое выполнение обязательств по договору "предоставление услуг" за наши кровные, а именно отношение к клиентам им ПЛЕВАТЬ НА НАС....БЕСИТ. Бот тупо посылает тебя на....Но если ты с другого номера хочешь подключиться-обрывают телефон. Конечно мы на год не оплатили, поэтому будем прощаться.
Подскажите, как расторнуть договор правильно и быстро. Спасибо.

----------


## Iva_Iva_

> Расторгла больше 2-х лет  назад договор - отправила заказное письмо и роутер в Киев. Но я до сих пор клиент - идут счета. А неск. дней назад - прикол - пришло  на мейл письмо, что я участвую в розыгрыше дрона и надо ответить на вопросы..


 А иначе никак не расторгнуть? Роутер мой, их только коробочка небольшая, оборудование так называемого гигабитного интернета.

----------


## LABANYA

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, методы воздействия на эту гребанную компанию! У меня остался один вариант - писать жалобу в Защиту прав потребителей, тк я не могу от них отключиться уже 4 месяца и они не возвращают оставшиеся деньги на счету (было около 400 грн, сейчас уже меньше). Отправила все документы на расторжение 15.06 (согласно их процедуре), в личном кабинете отражался статус "Договір розірвано 15.07". Далее с меня ежемесячно списывается по 25 грн за аренду приставки, которую я им вернула еще в марте 2021 года, в связи с ненадобностью услуги. На все запросы (по телефону, чат-бот и тп) отвечают, что передали информацию в финансовый отдел, но при этом ничего не происходит! А сегодня зашла в личный кабинет и там информация о том, что договор расторгнут, исчезла, т.е. он просто активный..  Может кто подскажет, как выйти из этого рабства и вернуть свои деньги, пока они еще там есть...

----------


## vlad11

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, методы воздействия на эту гребанную компанию! У меня остался один вариант - писать жалобу в Защиту прав потребителей, тк я не могу от них отключиться уже 4 месяца и они не возвращают оставшиеся деньги на счету (было около 400 грн, сейчас уже меньше).


 Либо забить, либо подать в суд.
Но судиться имеет смысл при суммах выше 200$...

----------


## LABANYA

> Либо забить, либо подать в суд.
> Но судиться имеет смысл при суммах выше 200$...


 Я тоже уже пришла к выводу, что придется распрощаться с этими деньгами.. Правда, нашла еще вот в этой теме https://www.otzyvua.net/uk/vega/faq/kak-otklyuchitsya-ot-vegi-11462 совет отправить заказным с уведомлением письмо на их адрес, попробую, вдруг получится.. у каких-то счастливчиков получилось все-таки..

----------


## denizz

> Я тоже уже пришла к выводу, что придется распрощаться с этими деньгами.. Правда, нашла еще вот в этой теме https://www.otzyvua.net/uk/vega/faq/kak-otklyuchitsya-ot-vegi-11462 совет отправить заказным с уведомлением письмо на их адрес, попробую, вдруг получится.. у каких-то счастливчиков получилось все-таки..


 попробуйте через фейсбук) это одна из немногих коммуникаций, где можно решить вопос

----------


## Iva_Iva_

> попробуйте через фейсбук) это одна из немногих коммуникаций, где можно решить вопос


 Я пробовала.....тишина. Если просто не платить, они же отключат сразу....и все
.....так нельзя "расторгнуть", поделитесь опытом.

----------


## denizz

> Я пробовала.....тишина. Если просто не платить, они же отключат сразу....и все
> .....так нельзя "расторгнуть", поделитесь опытом.


 когда мне было нужно решить вопрос, я на фейсбуке веги писал все, что о них думаю в каждой теме, они что-то удаляли, что-то нет, по итогу таки вышли на связь и вопрос с боем решился. причем писал не только на веговской страничке, но и на странице их гендиректора))) там правда меня быстро забанили)))
можно и так расторгнуть, но потом годика этак через полтора-два может всплыть) начнут угрожать судом и всеми карами мира. что там по итогу потом и были таки обращения в суд, не знаю

----------


## GoodWool

> А иначе никак не расторгнуть? Роутер мой, их только коробочка небольшая, оборудование так называемого гигабитного интернета.


 Народ ходил в офис лично.     Если онлайн, они предлагают заполнять  специальный бланк. Но это потом куда-то исчезает.
Офис не знаю где, в кадоре на Толстого офис испарился.

----------


## LABANYA

> попробуйте через фейсбук) это одна из немногих коммуникаций, где можно решить вопос


 Пробовала, реакции - ноль.

----------


## LABANYA

Их офиса в Одессе больше нет

----------


## djshad

Вот честно скажу, когда вега еще был Комстаром, я так радовался интернету. Даже когда они стали МТС было все нормально. Но вот сейчас полнейшая жесть. В неделю по 2-3 раза обрубает связь. Бывает ремонтируют по 2-4 дня. Один раз работу из-за них потерял, так как работал удаленно, с большими масивами данных, а у меня то вдруг не жиданно не гадано на 41 день интернет пропал. звонил, писал, одни обещания что появится в течении суток, потом в течении недели.
Вчера просто опять бомбануло, я работаю сейчас редактором для https://hawk.live/ и мне особенно важно писать и проверять новости на сайте, и все, у меня нет доступа, так как вега закрыла порты. Вот разбирались, сказали что в течении нескольки суток эту проблему решат. И блин как назло в моем доме кроме вега и тенет ничего нет, уже бы давно поменял. Но ТЕНЕТ уж точно ставить не буду!

----------


## fantom

> Вот честно скажу, когда вега еще был Комстаром, я так радовался интернету. Даже когда они стали МТС было все нормально. Но вот сейчас полнейшая жесть. В неделю по 2-3 раза обрубает связь. Бывает ремонтируют по 2-4 дня. Один раз работу из-за них потерял, так как работал удаленно, с большими масивами данных, а у меня то вдруг не жиданно не гадано на 41 день интернет пропал. звонил, писал, одни обещания что появится в течении суток, потом в течении недели.
> Вчера просто опять бомбануло, я работаю сейчас редактором для https://hawk.live/ и мне особенно важно писать и проверять новости на сайте, и все, у меня нет доступа, так как вега закрыла порты. Вот разбирались, сказали что в течении нескольки суток эту проблему решат. И блин как назло в моем доме кроме вега и тенет ничего нет, уже бы давно поменял. Но ТЕНЕТ уж точно ставить не буду!


 А вы мазохист однако. Неужели рядом нет другого провайдера?

----------


## denizz

> Вот честно скажу, когда вега еще был Комстаром, я так радовался интернету. Даже когда они стали МТС было все нормально. Но вот сейчас полнейшая жесть. В неделю по 2-3 раза обрубает связь. Бывает ремонтируют по 2-4 дня. Один раз работу из-за них потерял, так как работал удаленно, с большими масивами данных, а у меня то вдруг не жиданно не гадано на 41 день интернет пропал. звонил, писал, одни обещания что появится в течении суток, потом в течении недели.
> Вчера просто опять бомбануло, я работаю сейчас редактором для https://hawk.live/ и мне особенно важно писать и проверять новости на сайте, и все, у меня нет доступа, так как вега закрыла порты. Вот разбирались, сказали что в течении нескольки суток эту проблему решат. И блин как назло в моем доме кроме вега и тенет ничего нет, уже бы давно поменял. *Но ТЕНЕТ уж точно ставить не буду!*


 садомазахизмом попахивает))) сижу на Тенете уже больше 10 лет, никаких особых проблем нет))) не могу сказать, что Тенет лучший провайдер в городе, но наверное в 5 лучших входит точно

----------


## djshad

У меня был тенет. Изначально скорость была хорошая, тех поддержка отвечала нормально, но так было не больше года. Потом увы скорость и близко не доходила до прописанных цифр, каждый день обрывы были по 20-50 минут. 2 раза попадал на такую техподдержку, которая сквозь пальцы отвечала, а один раз даже вдалеке было "как же он за*бал звонить, как будто мы виноваты что он без инета сидит". Короче, что от веги, что от тенета впечатления ниже криши. Пока пользуюсь от безвыходности вегой.

----------


## Sergey321

> Пока пользуюсь от безвыходности вегой.


 А чого не подивитися у бік мобільного лайфу? Наприклад - це https://www.lifecell.ua/ru/home-internet/
За 150 гривень обіцяють до 10 ТБ на 4 тижні.

Тут більше про це написано  https://itc.ua/news/lifecell-zapustiv-tarifnij-plan-domashnij-internet-4g-z-bezlimitom-na-4g-za-150-grn/

Сам свого часу користувався акційним мобільним інтернетом на компьюторі від київстару. Але з модемом 3G. Якщо коротко - вистачало і на серфінг і невеличке по торрентах завантажити. В середньому (без торрентів) виходило 1,5-3 ГБ на добу. Єдина була незручність - дивитися ютуб. Бо швидкості 3G не завжди вистачало.

----------


## vlad11

> У меня был тенет. Изначально скорость была хорошая, тех поддержка отвечала нормально, но так было не больше года. Потом увы скорость и близко не доходила до прописанных цифр, каждый день обрывы были по 20-50 минут. 2 раза попадал на такую техподдержку, которая сквозь пальцы отвечала, а один раз даже вдалеке было "как же он за*бал звонить, как будто мы виноваты что он без инета сидит". Короче, что от веги, что от тенета впечатления ниже криши. Пока пользуюсь от безвыходности вегой.


 Судя по вашим старым сообщениям - повышайте технические навыки.
У Тенета все прекрасно. И не надо хвалить Вегу.

----------


## N1kolya

> У меня был тенет. Изначально скорость была хорошая, тех поддержка отвечала нормально, но так было не больше года. Потом увы скорость и близко не доходила до прописанных цифр, каждый день обрывы были по 20-50 минут. 2 раза попадал на такую техподдержку, которая сквозь пальцы отвечала, а один раз даже вдалеке было "как же он за*бал звонить, как будто мы виноваты что он без инета сидит". Короче, что от веги, что от тенета впечатления ниже криши. Пока пользуюсь от безвыходности вегой.


 Тенет сравнивать с Вегой? Вы серьёзно?

----------


## morgoth

Время идет, ничего не меняется  Перестал работать инет и ip-телефония. Починить нет возможности - порезан кабель, значит теперь с абонента долг и отправка оборудования за его счет.
Прекрасный сервис, 5 звезд

----------


## misha086

Уже 2 день нет интернета. Сделал заявку, пока тишина.

----------


## Misteri

> Уже 2 день нет интернета. Сделал заявку, пока тишина.


 Если повезет в следующем году починят
Надо чу чуть потерпеть

----------


## Интернетчик

> Уже 2 день нет интернета. Сделал заявку, пока тишина.


 Отключайся от этой недоконторы.

----------


## denizz

мыши плакали и ели кактус ))) зачем терпеть такие неудобства? подключение сейчас не так дорого стоит)))

----------


## Интернетчик

> мыши плакали и ели кактус ))) зачем терпеть такие неудобства? подключение сейчас не так дорого стоит)))


 Вообще не вижу смысла сидеть на этой убогой конторе, когда есть много других провайдеров.

----------


## morgoth

> Вообще не вижу смысла сидеть на этой убогой конторе, когда есть много других провайдеров.


 Вы не поверите, но есть много мест в городе, где более никого нет, а также могу назвать пару мест в городе опять же, куда никто не хочет заходить или ценник настолько конский, что проще мобильным пользоваться.

----------


## misha086

> Отключайся от этой недоконторы.


 На кого посоветуете сменить?

----------


## denizz

> На кого посоветуете сменить?


 на кого угодно))) Тенет, Сохо, Инфомир, даже Сана будет лучше

----------


## Sergey321

> ценник настолько конский, что проще мобильным пользоваться.


 Ну так 150 грн/4 тижні чим погано? Єдине, що, прийдеться потратиться на модем/маршрутизатор

https://www.lifecell.ua/uk/home-internet/

----------


## morgoth

> Ну так 150 грн/4 тижні чим погано? Єдине, що, прийдеться потратиться на модем/маршрутизатор
> 
> https://www.lifecell.ua/uk/home-internet/


 Так я и говорю, что мобильный дешевле.

----------


## SPIL

Сейчас все провайдеры подключают по GPON. Везде одинаково, только ценники разные.

----------


## morgoth

> Сейчас все провайдеры подключают по GPON. Везде одинаково, только ценники разные.


  Ага, а под это дело снимают ethernet-оборудование, типа кабель вырезали, восстановлению не подлежит.

----------


## SPIL

Ну так если оно не актуально, то пусть снимают. У меня работает отлично

----------


## morgoth

> Ну так если оно не актуально, то пусть снимают. У меня работает отлично


 Ну как неактуально? Работало же.

----------


## SPIL

> Ну как неактуально? Работало же.


 Ну как как? Новые, так сказать, технологии. 
У меня тоже был их FTTB без каких либо проблем. Пришли, поменяли за день всё мне на GPON FTTH и вообще агонь. Гигабит за пол беляша.

----------


## morgoth

> Ну как как? Новые, так сказать, технологии. 
> У меня тоже был их FTTB без каких либо проблем. Пришли, поменяли за день всё мне на GPON FTTH и вообще агонь. Гигабит за пол беляша.


 Так то я тоже переехал на GPON, но то дома, а так кучу точек отключили без восстановления.

----------


## TTatyana

Добрый день, может кто-то подскажет какой у Веги тариф на 100мбит на 2022 год. На их сайте ничего невозможно найти,на запросы не отвечают……

----------


## denizz

> Добрый день, может кто-то подскажет какой у Веги тариф на 100мбит на 2022 год. На их сайте ничего невозможно найти,на запросы не отвечают……


 лучший вариант это поменять провайдера и не заморачиваться с вопросами об их тарифах

----------


## fantom

> Добрый день, может кто-то подскажет какой у Веги тариф на 100мбит на 2022 год. На их сайте ничего невозможно найти,на запросы не отвечают……


 Чтобы сидеть на Веге, имея под боком кучу нормальных провайдеров, это надо мазохистом быть.

----------


## SPIL

> Чтобы сидеть на Веге, имея под боком кучу нормальных провайдеров, это надо мазохистом быть.


 А зря.
Их GIGABIT GPON по оптике за 150грн шикарно работает.

Отправлено с моего Redmi 7 через Tapatalk

----------


## helen_lime

И я заметила, такого прекрасного интернета ,  как последние дни, у меня никогда не было

----------


## KirilleR

> Чтобы сидеть на Веге, имея под боком кучу нормальных провайдеров, это надо мазохистом быть.


 последние многие месяцы (а то даже и годы) Вега практически не напрягает частыми в прошлом поломками.
Разве что обратная связь только через фейсбук это конечно нечто, но и он работает.

----------


## maddimon

Сглазили
Подскажите - на Таирова, ул. Королева нет сейчас ни у кого проблем? Вчера вечером пришел домой, часов в 7 вечера, а горит красным на терминале GPON LOS, интернет отсутствует. Техподдержка пока молчит как партизаны румынские

----------


## vlad11

> Сглазили
> Подскажите - на Таирова, ул. Королева нет сейчас ни у кого проблем? Вчера вечером пришел домой, часов в 7 вечера, а горит красным на терминале GPON LOS, интернет отсутствует. Техподдержка пока молчит как партизаны румынские


 Бегите, глупцы!
Тенет, Инфомир, в крайнем случае Сохо.

----------


## maddimon

> Бегите, глупцы!
> Тенет, Инфомир, в крайнем случае Сохо.


 ???
У вас приступ панической атаки?
Все опять работает - это первый LOS за год, не нервничайте так

----------


## vlad11

> ???
> У вас приступ панической атаки?
> Все опять работает - это первый LOS за год, не нервничайте так


 Мы уже прошли эти месячные поломки Веги.  :smileflag:

----------


## Интернетчик

> ???
> У вас приступ панической атаки?
> Все опять работает - это первый LOS за год, не нервничайте так


 Вега сейчас работает отлично. То, что было раньше, то было раньше.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Вега сейчас работает отлично. То, что было раньше, то было раньше.


   ты абонент?
  как насчет месячного лимита трафика 1ТБ ?

----------


## Dramteatr

У кого GPON Вега?
Сколько работает автономно, без света "на районе"  ?

----------


## 1oleg1_

> У кого GPON Вега?
> Сколько работает автономно, без света "на районе"  ?


 Какая разница, все равно у Веги нет техподдержки. Самый плохой провайдер.

----------


## sav12

> У кого GPON Вега?
> Сколько работает автономно, без света "на районе"  ?


 Мне тоже интересно...

----------


## Dramteatr

> Какая разница, все равно у Веги нет техподдержки. Самый плохой провайдер.


 мне не нужна техподдержка
мне нужен третий резервный провайдер (два уже есть)

----------


## orinoko

> У кого GPON Вега?
> Сколько работает автономно, без света "на районе"  ?


 Работает, пока у вас есть электричество. Только она и спасает при отсутствии ээ, ни одного обрыва. Второй провайдер умирает

----------


## Dramteatr

> *Работает, пока у вас есть электричество.* Только она и спасает при отсутствии ээ, ни одного обрыва. Второй провайдер умирает


 вот спасибо
будем брать

----------


## Интернетчик

> вот спасибо
> будем брать


 У таких контор, как Вега, очень большой резерв. Раньше над этой конторой все смеялись, а сейчас будут ещё обратно переходить, в свете последних событий.

----------


## vlad11

> У таких контор, как Вега, очень большой резерв. Раньше над этой конторой все смеялись, а сейчас будут ещё обратно переходить, в свете последних событий.


 Нет никакого резерва.
Все, что можно - продали.
С трудом внедрили одну технологию - GPON.
И теперь те же грабли будут - как чинить порванную оптику.

----------


## Dramteatr

> И теперь те же грабли будут - как чинить порванную оптику.


 как и у всех провайдеров - подрядчками

----------


## vlad11

> как и у всех провайдеров - подрядчками


 Не все ISP работают через подрядчиков.
Из подрядчиков наиболее мотивированные и качественно делающие работу были у Стрима.

----------


## Димитриус

> ты абонент?
>   как насчет месячного лимита трафика 1ТБ ?


 То есть у них инет на скорости 1Гбит лимитирован до 1TБ?? А дальше что, доп плата?)))




> Какая разница, все равно у Веги нет техподдержки. Самый плохой провайдер.


 Вообще, или в смысле очень хреновая?

*Может кто-то еще поделится отзывом о Гигабитном интернете от Вега, в частности по GPON*?

----------


## .:Little:.

В целом все нормально на гигабите, гигабит есть ). В техподдержку и не помню когда звонил даже. Пинги на европу только немного выше чем у киевстара и тенета например, видимо ходят как-то по-другому. Правда есть один серьезный минус. У них забанены подсети от Cloudflare, видимо по известным причинам. Так что очень много нужных и обычных сайтов просто не открываются.

----------


## vlad11

> В целом все нормально на гигабите, гигабит есть ). В техподдержку и не помню когда звонил даже. Пинги на европу только немного выше чем у киевстара и тенета например, видимо ходят как-то по-другому. Правда есть один серьезный минус. У них забанены подсети от Cloudflare, видимо по известным причинам. Так что очень много нужных и обычных сайтов просто не резолвятся.


 Ага. Вега выполняет предписания Укрцендзорнадзора.
P.S. Смените DNS сервер

----------


## Dramteatr

> В целом все нормально на гигабите, гигабит есть ). .


 спасибо.
еще вопрос - адрес  на WAN роутера "серый"  или публичный динамический?
как насчет лимита трафика  1 или 10 террабайт?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Ага. Вега выполняет предписания Укрцендзорнадзора.р


  и правильно делает
нечего ватникам ходить в парашу

----------


## .:Little:.

> Ага. Вега выполняет предписания Укрцендзорнадзора.
> P.S. Смените DNS сервер


 я не совсем точно выразился - забанены айпишники, смена ДНС не помогает. Насчет распоряжений о блокировках вопросов нет, но учитывая специфику работы Cloudflare (в частности их прокси), можно было бы блокировать ресурсы по другому. Там просто много ресурсов совсем разных за одним айпишником может быть. И кстати говоря, ни Тенет ни Киевстар такой проблемы не имеют с Cloudflare

*Dramteatr*
Айпишник публичный, еще ни разу не менялся у меня. С лимитами первый раз слышу от вас. Да я и не выкачиваю терабайт, так что не знаю

----------


## Bird

Вега всем пишет в счете абонентскую плату за телефон, от которого давно и официально отказались (не ремонтировали, перестал работать)?  Не обращала внимание раньше, не понимаю их минуса перед суммами(.
Плачу за инет через приват.

----------


## Димитриус

> В целом все нормально на *гигабите, гигабит есть* ). В техподдержку и не помню когда звонил даже. *Пинги на европу только немного выше* чем у киевстара и тенета например, видимо ходят как-то по-другому. Правда есть один серьезный минус. У них забанены подсети от Cloudflare, видимо по известным причинам. Так что очень много нужных и обычных сайтов просто не открываются.


 сейчас, вечер 11/12/ 
По воздуху 30/60 мбит Европа/Украина, по проводу 100/300 мбит Европа/Украина - такЭ...

----------


## Dramteatr

сегодня перезвонил человечек из Веги 
и сообщил что меня поставили в очередь на конец декабря

терминал нужно купить, за 600 грн

----------


## .:Little:.

*Димитриус*
Ну тут такое. Воздух это проблема устройства, а вот провод - тут можно посмотреть на маршрут конечно. Главное, что бы та сторона могла отдать гиг, и роутер прокачать соответственно

Приоритеты нынче другие) У меня последний блэкаут - 2,5 суток, почти 3. Вега работала постоянно. Все трое суток

----------


## 1oleg1_

> То есть у них инет на скорости 1Гбит лимитирован до 1TБ?? А дальше что, доп плата?)))
> 
> 
> Вообще, или в смысле очень хреновая?
> 
> *Может кто-то еще поделится отзывом о Гигабитном интернете от Вега, в частности по GPON*?


 Если у тебя поломка, то к ним не дозвониться, просто исчезает из телефона пункт меню, чтобы поговорить с живым человеком, и твои проблемы, это лично твои проблемы. Если интернет сломался в пятницу, то будут чинить уже в понедельник.

А потом, если отказаться платить, они отключат интернет, но будут звонить еще как минимум пол года каждый день, насчитывая каждый месяц абон. плату. с просьбой пойти оплатить 100500 гривен долга за не рабочий интернет. После этого передают отключившихся абонентов коллекторской фирме, и она уже пугает всех судом.
Или можно пойти в единственный офис в городе на Асташкина, записаться там на 5 утра, оплатить там за месяц вперед, попросить с уважением, поцеловать туфлю, и может тебя отключат, но иногда забывают, и не будут заниматься рекетом.

Это самый ужасный провайдер из всех, почитайте предыдущие страницы этой темы. Там одна боль и страдания.

----------


## Бульба Сумкин

> Или можно пойти в единственный офис в городе на Асташкина, записаться там на 5 утра


 Нет уже их офисов в городе.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Нет уже их офисов в городе.


 Вообще нет уже?

----------


## spirulina

Vega полностью выкупил Vodafone, то что писали ранее уже не актуально. Меняют сеть и оборудование. Тех поддержка не быстрая это правда, но помогают и не пинают. Подключил gpon 1gb/c, работает без света. Один раз сеть пропала на пару часов, не критично тьфу тьфу тьфу, главное чтобы не чаще

----------


## Dramteatr

> Vega полностью выкупил Vodafone, то что писали ранее уже не актуально. Меняют сеть и оборудование. Тех поддержка не быстрая это правда, но помогают и не пинают. Подключил gpon 1gb/c, работает без света.


 какой район города?
терминал 600 грн?

----------


## spirulina

Вузовский, терминал бесплатно дали, возможно акция была

----------


## Тanusha

И у нас бесплатно, но в договоре указана цена 300грн

Отправлено с моего SM-G973F через Tapatalk

----------


## spirulina

Короч Вега легла отдохнуть и реально у них тех поддержка дно, позвонить некуда, оператору пишешь часами, а когда починят - технические проблемы в течении 3 дней))

----------


## Marnie13

> Короч Вега легла отдохнуть


 Да блин, только решилась на нее.. Кидает меня из стороны в сторону. С 2010-го года пользуюсь Бриз: скорость низкая за 260 грн., не соотв. заявленной, оптоволокно на наш дом никак не протянут, хоть почти все квартиры подключены к ним, техподдержка тоже оставляет желать лучшего, но в принципе интернет есть и всегда присутствовал, проблемы мало-помалу устраняют, офис есть в Одессе, масса телефонов для дозвона. Как говорят: синица в руках..
В домах отсутствовал инет пару недель, вообще. Люди массово стали соскакивать на Вегу. Едва ли не полдома уже подключились. Я лопачу инет, все читаю, чтоб шило на мыло не поменять. У Веги целый ряд смущающих моментов при наличии весьма заманчивого предложения. Эхх.

----------


## djshad

Ребят, кто сейчас с вегой, у вас есть интернет? Обычно когда отключают свет, то в роутере не мегает лампочка и знаю что интернета нет, сейчас лампочка мегает, но интернета нет. А в эту техподдержку ни дозвониться, ни дописаться!

----------


## Pami

3 місяці – безкоштовно gigabit за промокодом як це зробити ввести його можна в особистому кабінеті далі - керування послугою далі - ввести промо-код : 7719381

----------


## vlad11

В ФБ группе обьява:



> Колеги-зв'язківці!
> 
> Vega запрошує вас до партнерства��.
> Якщо маєте команду монтерів-супергероїв, які вміють працювати з оптикою та є досвід з GPON, GEPON, FTTH і ВОЛЗ - ви потрібні нам і тисячам людей, які вже очікують на підключення енергоефективного інтернету в свої домівки. Додатково важлива можливість переміщення містом/регіоном, та наявність ТОВ або ФОП. Від нас - вигідне партнерство та робота з сучасним, конкурентним ринковим продуктом. А ще клієнтське обладнання, своєчасна оплата кожного підключення, гарантоване навантаження для працівників. 
> Готові нести у світ зв'язок? Тоді телефонуйте +38050xxxxx33. 
> Окремо вдячні за поширення цього допису, адже віримо у потужну силу соціальних мереж знаходити потрібних людей завдяки репостам.��

----------


## asrover

В жовтні підключив ВЕГУ - ГПОН. Як резерв до ЮТП від Тенета. В Листопаді Тенет став резервом. Проблем з ВЕГОЮ не було при відкюченні світла по району. З Тенетом після відновлення світла інтернет не завжди зявлявся зразу (чекати можна годину, дві, три)

----------


## vlad11

> В жовтні підключив ВЕГУ - ГПОН. Як резерв до ЮТП від Тенета. В Листопаді Тенет став резервом. Проблем з ВЕГОЮ не було при відкюченні світла по району. З Тенетом після відновлення світла інтернет не завжди зявлявся зразу (чекати можна годину, дві, три)


 Ты подожди, как Вега поломается, не забудь написать сколько времени на восстановление Вега потратила.

----------


## Prosto_Vova

Вега Гигабит "хорошая" контора)).
Дал заявку на подключение, назначили дату и время, естественно в назначеную дату никто не пришел и не перезвонил. На всеукраинский телефон дозвониться не реально, техническая поддержка не в курсе. Написал на странице в ФБ, ответили, ожидание до 45 суток. Но вот что интересно, в подъезде раскреены объявления на обычных листах формата А4 о возможности подключения к Гигабиту в течении нескольких дней, но за доп плату. Молодцы)

----------


## annaku

подключила вегу. все очень быстро, даже раньше чем обещали, хотя 3 раза переносили срок по моей "вине") посмотрим как будет работать. Работает бонусная программа по промокоду. 3 месяца бесплатно. Можно ввести этот промокод 7717233

----------


## Adren

Доброго времени суток, кто планирует  подключать Вегу  7718705 держите код 3 месяца бесплатного инета, код ещё активен.  Меня подключили прям перед новым годом 27-28 числа

----------


## Adren

> Вега Гигабит "хорошая" контора)).
> Дал заявку на подключение, назначили дату и время, естественно в назначеную дату никто не пришел и не перезвонил. На всеукраинский телефон дозвониться не реально, техническая поддержка не в курсе. Написал на странице в ФБ, ответили, ожидание до 45 суток. Но вот что интересно, в подъезде раскреены объявления на обычных листах формата А4 о возможности подключения к Гигабиту в течении нескольких дней, но за доп плату. Молодцы)


 Это видимо местные подрядчики, ко мне ребята приехали за 3-4 дня, но у меня уже бокс стоял в доме,  видимо все зависит от бригады которая работает в вашем районе

----------


## 1oleg1_

> Вега Гигабит "хорошая" контора)).
> Дал заявку на подключение, назначили дату и время, естественно в назначеную дату никто не пришел и не перезвонил. На всеукраинский телефон дозвониться не реально, техническая поддержка не в курсе. Написал на странице в ФБ, ответили, ожидание до 45 суток. Но вот что интересно, в подъезде раскреены объявления на обычных листах формата А4 о возможности подключения к Гигабиту в течении нескольких дней, но за доп плату. Молодцы)


 Подскажите, а что при отключении света, сколько он работает без электричества ? 12 часов хотя бы работает ? А то звонили, типа обещали от 12 часов работы. Пару лет назад отключился от этой богодельни, потом еще рейдеры звонили. Но сейчас сказали, что эту шарашкину контору купил Водафон, и все будет по другому.
А тех поддержки я так понимаю нормальной нет, все как у старой Веги, если что-то сломается, то уже все ?

----------


## orinoko

> Подскажите, а что при отключении света, сколько он работает без электричества ? 12 часов хотя бы работает ? А то звонили, типа обещали от 12 часов работы. Пару лет назад отключился от этой богодельни, потом еще рейдеры звонили. Но сейчас сказали, что эту шарашкину контору купил Водафон, и все будет по другому.
> А тех поддержки я так понимаю нормальной нет, все как у старой Веги, если что-то сломается, то уже все ?


 У нас в конторе в одной из точек два провайдера - Соборка и Вега. С начала блекаутов при отсутствии света мы сидим исключительно на Веге, Соборка умирает через минут 10. Только один раз в день около 16-30 Вега пропадает на пару минут, наверное какое то внутреннее переключение. А так ни одного обрыва.
Хочу сказать, что у нас удачное место, и глюков за всё время наличия у нас Веги было изчезающе мало.

----------

